# Cyber Cycle Sisters !! xx



## kanga

hey Sisters!

This is our buddy group as we go through our journey of coming to terms with our losses, ttc again, getting those :bfp: and then baking those little buns until they hit our bellies crying out and filling us with absolute elation. After which we will never sleep again but we will not care as it will all be worth it.

We are *The CYBER CYCLE SISTERS!*

ttc we have:

:sex: :wine: :sex: :dishes: :sex: :iron: :sex: :wine: :sex: :laundry: :sex: 

:plane:Dannib247  awaiting IVF cycle 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


Baking their buns we have:

No-one at the monent!!

Our Cyber Cycle Sister Babies:

:crib:

:cloud9: Mummy Lucy gave birth to her princess Thalia :pink: on 11 Nov 2010, weighing in at 3lbs 4oz. She was a tiny bundle of perfection.

:flower: Mummy Toni gave birth to her bundle of joy Thomas :yellow: on 24 Nov 2010, we look forward to hearing all about it!

:kiss: Mummy Lauren gave birth to her little beauty Olivia :pink: on 1 Dec 2010, at home on the sofa! 

:baby: Mummy Dee welcomed baby Kaiden :blue: into the world on 21 Dec 2010 weighing in a whopping 8.5lbs. Congratulations!

:cloud9: Mummy Helen welcomed a late Ollie into the world on 25 Jan 2011, 9lb 7oz and perfect in every way. Well done Helen! 

:flower: Mummy Em gave birth to Oliver on 10 Feb 2011, 2.17am, weighing 8lb 3oz congratulations!

:kiss: Mummy2Angel welcomed baby Mason :blue: into the world, 13 days early on 7 April 2011 at 16:00, weighing 7lb 3oz. Congratulations!

:flower: Mummy Jo gave birth to princess Livi :pink: on the 25th February 2011 @ 7:07am weighing 7lb 10oz. Congratulations!

:baby: Mummy Lou gave birth to baby Foley :blue: on 2nd June 2011 at 9.42am weighing a healthy 8lb 3oz. Congratulations!

:cloud9: Mummy Rachel welcomed baby Charles :blue: into the world on 25 June 2011, weighing 6lb 2oz. Life begins!

:kiss: Mummy Donna welcomed baby Alexander Samuel Cathan :blue: into the world on 27 September, weighing 3.1kg. Congratulations!

We are really churning them out now girls.

Congratulations CCM's!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/439591-godda-get-through.html


----------



## Lolly W

Hey!

Glad we've made it over to the buddies section! Hope the others fnd their way ok!

I'm having a marathon cleaning session this afternoon so can't stay long.

xx


----------



## mrsG5

hey everyone, how are we all doing. My house is a total and utter tip at the moment and its looking like its going to be that way for a while. Wish i could muster some energy to clean it like you Lolly. xx


----------



## hb1

Hey!!! I have been visiting my little sis and her 7 mth old - v cute ( my nephew that is :) )

Hope all are well - hope everyone's booked their oh for the baby making next week!!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Made it over ok, how is everyone? arr bless HB, bet he was very cute. Lolly did my spring clean at the weekend! took ages!!

Havn't been able to opk for last few days as so busy at work i've just forgotten! so going to have to carry in with the 2 week bding and hope for the best!


----------



## Lolly W

12 weeks tomorrow for me! I still don't feel like I thought I would while pregnant though.

The cleaning didn't go extremely well - I managed to mop the lounge and kitchen floors and that's about it! OH's friend is coming to stay tonight so I need to get the spare bed changed as a minimum today.

We're having our lounge curtains finally fitted at 9am this morning. We moved here in November so it's about time we had some curtains! We live in the middle of nowhere so no one can see in but it's so much cosier when you can't see out at night.

This time next week, I'll be getting ready for my scan! Ahhhh.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Morning - need to catch up with our old thread and this one but this is just a quickie as rushing out the door- did a digi his morning, pregnant 2-3 weeks, I'm nervously giving the go ahead to turn me red!!!!

I am so so so so sooooooooo scared though, I have constant twinges and cramps, always in different places.

Lolly I WISH i was 12 weeks tomorrow, I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through the next 8 weeks.(or 8 days!!!)

Any tips Mrs G, the key and Lolly about how to be positive will really help - or to take my mind off it. Since my bfp I've hardly thought of anything else.

Will catch up with everyone later xxx


----------



## kanga

hi Girls, loving the upbeatness of our new thread!

Well Done QM, 2-3 weeks is vg news!

I'm on the hunt for a cleaner atm and can't find one, so looks like I'll be donning the rubber gloves too later!!

Must dash for work right now (i was late in as dropped off dh's swimmers at the lab this morning!!)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Morning everyone :hi:

Thats me finally found my way here :blush:

How is everyone doing today? x


----------



## hb1

I have a dull lower back pain so have been freaking out all day :( - although possibly just pulled it from picking up my nephew - yes he is super cute :) will do my 2nd digi tomorrow morning - I hope to god it has moved too!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I had that yesterday HB - was just like period pains - gone today. Today just pulling and poking feelings in my lower abdomen. I think we have to take it as good to have pains as everything is stretching and moving as it should!!! I really can't believe some people don't know they're pregnant for months though with these sorts of twinges going on!! Or maybe we're just more attuned to our bodies after what we've been through.

Welcome mummy2angel and round2. Sorry for your losses. Hope you get your bfps soon xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats on the :bfp:'s girls :happydance: x


----------



## hb1

Hey Thanks Lucy - it does help to know it's normal!! I had done really well on the not worrying till now!!! next worry is the digi, then the scan!! 

thanks M2A - we've got to get the rest of you guys on the bfp train too now!!!!


----------



## Round2

Hi Everybody,

Glad to see everyone over here. 

I think my first official post MMC AF is has now finished. It was pretty uneventfull! Now on to TTC. Only 10 more days till I OV. It feels so good to have something positive to look forward to. Mind you it's going to be tough to BD the weekend that I ovulate. My OH and I are taking our 3yr old and his 12yr old for a weekend away and we're all sharing a hotel room!

What's the record BFP for a month on this thread? I hope we beat it this month!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Queenie an HB, I had those twinges and still get them. Sometimes there were quite sore I would wince out loud but no one could put their finger on them and tell me exactly what they were. I know its impossible but try and not focus on them because they drove me neurotic. Its just a waiting game and time will go by soo soo slow but we just have to get on with it, I hope you are able to chill a bit and dont end up stressing like I did and am still doing. Roll on scans and 12 weeks xx

Hi to everyone else too x


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> I have a dull lower back pain so have been freaking out all day :( - although possibly just pulled it from picking up my nephew - yes he is super cute :) will do my 2nd digi tomorrow morning - I hope to god it has moved too!

how many weeks do they go up to?


----------



## kanga

The record is 2, R2, balance of probabilities says we should get at least 1 a month. I wonder if we can do 3 ..!

OMG, how are you going to fit you :sex: in? 2 cycles ago we were staying at my paretns for the weekend and we kept having to sneak off for quickies!! It was not easy, Esp as my Mum is very hands on, alwys wanting to know what youre up to. Have fun finding your 'me time' next weekend!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

3 that sounds like a good goal :thumbup:. I think we shall....we will have 3 this month :thumbup:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G - congrats on 8 weeks!!!! I'm afraid I'm in your paranoia boat. Trying to relax - just booked acupuncture for monday, always feel relaxed after that so hope she'll sort me out a bit.

Off to make a cottage pie with sweet potato!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

mmmm cottage pie sounds lovely :thumbup: the sun is shining here so having a BBQ with mum and dad, feeling pretty low today about max, so trying to cheer myself up :flower:.


----------



## hb1

That'll be v tricky with everyone in one room!! Can you see if the hotel have a suite room? that way you might have a seperate room to er.... do the deed... in privacy? I would be tempted if not to get oh to ....ahem..... go in a softcup and just insert it - not romantic in the slightest but at least his little soldiers are in the right place!!

hx


----------



## hb1

yey to bbq's and cottage pies!! Am off to see Dara O'Brien in the Lowry!! should be good!!
hx


----------



## Round2

hb1 said:


> That'll be v tricky with everyone in one room!! Can you see if the hotel have a suite room? that way you might have a seperate room to er.... do the deed... in privacy? I would be tempted if not to get oh to ....ahem..... go in a softcup and just insert it - not romantic in the slightest but at least his little soldiers are in the right place!!
> 
> hx

Hmmmm! The soft cup thing is a good idea. I've heard of them, but never tried it. We looked into a suite, but they're all booked up. There is a play room for toddler's there. We're going to try and convince the 12 yr old to watch the little one while we go upstair's 'to pack'. We'll see if that works!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope it works Round2 :thumbup: , That sounds like a very good idea, make sure there is quite a bit of packing to do lol!


----------



## hb1

pretty much same idea as the conception cup :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Is anyone using the softcups? I was thinking about getting some next payday. How long do you keep them in for? Any sucess with them? I just want to do everything the maximise chances as we ovulate on the tuesday and OH goes back up to work on the sunday so FX'ed x


----------



## hb1

I did - I found them easy to use - you can keep them in for up to 12 hours - I would bd in the evening and leave in while I slept.

Also - no mess is a bonus!!!

hx


----------



## hb1

I got mine on ebay - £20 for 24


----------



## Dannib247

hello lovelys ive ventured over to our 'team' yey !! im slightly drunk i must admit :) on cycle day 2 so why not hey! glad too see our harboring mummys are doing well lolly so excited to see your at the 12 weeks mark hun!! xx


----------



## goddess25

Excellent making this into the buddy section good idea Kanga. I have been thinking about using softcups will look into getting some... ok so the idea is the man ejaculates and then you put in your softcup pretty high up.. What size are they? What are they made of?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to round2 and M2A, sorry for your losses xxx

Round2 that sounds like a tricky situation, hope you manage to grab a moment!

M2A//goddess i've not used them myself, so i'd love to know how to use them too!!

Queenie so glad the 2-3 came up for you xx

HB how you doing?

Mrsg thats great your now 8 weeks! Key where are you up to now?

Lolly how long till your 12 week scan? xx

I think if we don't have any luck with our 2 week marathon then i will buy some soft cups for next cycle. I've decided to throw the opk's out the window this month, as i've been so busy at work to remember to do them this week, so i'm going to throw all my trust into my doctor and hope for the best! Feeling so tired and sick, so much so that OH asked if i was sure i wasn't preg! But think i might be coming down with something maybe. Have my mums hen do today, so my no drinking rule will be broken!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Cutelou101 have fun at the hen do :thunbup: dont get to drunk now :haha:

I might get some softcups for next month (because i dont think i'll catch the egg this time), my only concerns is how i get them out :haha: i can just imagine me not being able to get it out :haha:.

x


----------



## hb1

I got mine out lying down - just push it down and pull - it's not as bad as you might think :)

I am fine I think - panic at every twinge - my only solace is I have sore bbs which I didn't with my last pg - that - apart from twinges which we all get pg or not :) - is my only real sympton - leading to more panic if they ease off slightly - I am now officially nuts!!!

Dara O'Brien was fab last night - I laughed till I cried!

hx


----------



## hb1

goddess25 said:


> Excellent making this into the buddy section good idea Kanga. I have been thinking about using softcups will look into getting some... ok so the idea is the man ejaculates and then you put in your softcup pretty high up.. What size are they? What are they made of?

They are about 1.5 inch in diameter - with a flexible plastic outer ring and then a little bag I guess - you squeeze it so it can be inserted and pop it in a bit like a tampon - the front edge sits just behind your pelvic bone - 

https://www.softcup.com/

They aren't approved for ttc but you can get a conception cap - they are however about £300!!! and the same idea really... https://www.conceptionkit.com/


hx

hx


----------



## hb1

Dannib247 said:


> hello lovelys ive ventured over to our 'team' yey !! im slightly drunk i must admit :) on cycle day 2 so why not hey! glad too see our harboring mummys are doing well lolly so excited to see your at the 12 weeks mark hun!! xx

Yey to booze :) hope you're not suffering too much this morning!!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats Hb1 :happydance: i hope this is your sticky bean :hugs:

What are you all doing today girls? :) x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Cutelou and Goddess I've tried the softcups - they are pretty daunting when you see them but once you get the hang of it its fine - they're supposed to be used when you have AF instead of tampax - i would never use for that as would be very messy I think. The first time I thought i would never get it out - I told OH he was going to have to dig around for it and the look of horror on his face - it was worth the panic I was feeling - anyway suddenly I managed to get it out and trip to A and E was avoided, I did panic a bit though. I didn't use them the cycles I got bfp though!!

Cutelou have fun at the hun - and well done with the weightloss - saw it on FB!!! Obviously I stopped dieting when got bfp - had lost 4 pounds now 2 back on!!! Oh well. Will have to start again in 8 months(not complaing AT all).

HB only one of my boobs really sore - the right, the left not so bad - I have the lower back ache again today, like AF pain, freaking out a bit - at work today though and going to see robin hood at cinema tonight so hopefully won't dwell too much on it. Really really want to wake up with MS asap. The more symptoms the better.

Danni - yay hope you had fun on the sauce last night - I always got plastered when AF arrived, got to have something to cheer us up when she arrives.

Goddess good to see you - are you TTC this cycle or next? Am hoping for 3 or even 4 bfps this cycle as our numbers have swelled!!

Right better get back to work

xxxxx


----------



## hb1

Here here to symptons Lucy - the more the merrier - am doing my 2nd digi tomorrow - was too scared to do it today!!

Today oh has been struck down in his prime by a cold :) I will clean the bathroom and chillax :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

My OH has got a cold too!! He'd had it since tuesday. You'd think he was dying the carry on. He's managed to go and play golf today though!!

Oooh let us know about the digi. It will be 2-3 I'm sure xxx


----------



## hb1

I hope so - thanks for the PMA Lucy :flower:


----------



## mummyto3

can u add me to the list please ttc


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hi: hi mummytotwo, welcome :hugs:

So sorry for your previuos losses, and good luck ttc another bean :baby:

x


----------



## hb1

Hey Mummy2Two - welcome :) Very sorry for your losses - and hope you get a lovely sticky bfp soooooooonnnnnn :) 

Lucy - you were right - pg 2-3 weeks on this digi this morning - thank goodness!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yay for 2-3 weeks HB, fab news xxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Thanks Lucy - I was so relieved to see that !! I will test again on Friday before my mw appt - fxd for 3+!!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

12 weeks yesterday for me! My scan is on Friday at 9.15 so I'm back in panic mode now until then. I'm having the usual "heartbeat will have stopped jut after the last scan" feelings which I know are only natural as it has happened to me twice before.

Glad we all seem to have made it over here to the buddy thread - I need to do some serious updating though as we seem to have lots of new Cyber Sisters! Welcome to you all but sorry in advance if I haven't replied / acknowledged you!

It's raining and miserable here today so going to try and have a relaxing day indoors with OH. What are you all up to?

xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

congrats on the 2-3 weeks :hugs: x


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, wow just made it here, gosh do I have loads to catch up. Thanks Kanga for creating it.


----------



## hb1

Hey theKey - how goes it :)

Hey Lolly - do you reckon you'll get a doppler ?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all,

welcome to mummyto2, sorry for your losses xx

HB! yeah!!! thats great!! so pleased for you xx

Thanks Queenie, least i met that goal, just the sticky bean goal now! Yep now weight loss for you for 8 months! congrats on the 4lb, that was really good xx

Lolly we went to gym today, otherwise just cooking a roast. Tired after last night taking care of my mum! lol! Wanted bed alot before all her friends and i was 15+ years younger than everyone else!!!! Yeah its totally natural to worry, just try and keep yourself busy this week to keep your mind off it, i'm sure it will be ok xxx do you get the 4D scans on the NHS in your area? My friends one was amazing but think southend are one of the first in our area to use it.

Hows everyone else? i'm still having bouts of queasyness, and feeling tearful for now reason and shattered. not sure whats going on with my hormones at all!! but just going to relax the rest of the day and enjoy my roast.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Hey theKey - how goes it :)
> 
> Hey Lolly - do you reckon you'll get a doppler ?

I'm really not sure - I'd decided I'd try and get one on eBay and then my bloody midwife convinced OH it was a bad idea. She said that it can be more worrying than comforting if you can't find the heartbeat and, apparently, we have a massive blood vessel down our middle which most expectant Mums confuse with baby's heartbeat. Aaaargh! All these conflicting opinions drive me around the twist!

What do you think? Anyone know whether I should be able to hear it yet?


----------



## Lolly W

cutelou101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Lolly we went to gym today, otherwise just cooking a roast. Tired after last night taking care of my mum! lol! Wanted bed alot before all her friends and i was 15+ years younger than everyone else!!!! Yeah its totally natural to worry, just try and keep yourself busy this week to keep your mind off it, i'm sure it will be ok xxx do you get the 4D scans on the NHS in your area? My friends one was amazing but think southend are one of the first in our area to use it.

Ooh, I could eat a roast now! We're having chicken casserole later though so I'm sure that will do the job! 

No 4D scan for us on the NHS, just the regular one unfortunately. I think we'll pay for a private 3 or 4D at around 30 weeks as friends have said the wait between the anomaly scan at 20 weeks and birth can be torturous.


----------



## hb1

Lou - are you a few dpo with your short cycle?


----------



## hb1

I think I will get one if I get to 12 weeks and ask the mw to teach me how to use it and to id the blood vessel - I know they're trained in it but I'm an intelligent woman and am sure I'm more than capable!!! they say 16 weeks is a good point but a thread on pal has posts where ladies have found it sooner - as early as 8 or 9 weeks!!


----------



## cutelou101

hb1 said:


> Lou - are you a few dpo with your short cycle?

i think so, i never got chance to do opk this week except for tues when it was a faint line, but if its a short cycle i would have oved thurs or fri


----------



## Lolly W

I know what you mean HB, I'm sure it can't be that hard once you know where to listen! My MW said, in this area, they won't even use their doppler until my check at 23 weeks. That's a heck of a long wait to hear anything in my book. I'll probably give in and get one - I'm sure OH will be mesmorised once I've practised finding it and let him have a listen!


----------



## kanga

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Cutelou101 have fun at the hen do :thunbup: dont get to drunk now :haha:
> 
> I might get some softcups for next month (because i dont think i'll catch the egg this time), my only concerns is how i get them out :haha: i can just imagine me not being able to get it out :haha:.
> 
> x

omg, the first time i tried them i was convinced it would never come out and i would haev to phone the ambulance or something!! I'm back on them this month. I'm trying everything this month!!


----------



## hb1

He'll always be able to find you wherever you are in the house :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Go Kanga :) I am convinced you are next :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

If i dont get a BFP this month i will be ordering softcups, although it will probably get stuck up there :haha:. Good luck kanga, i dont know why but i have a feeling you will be next :hugs:. I've ordered a BBT and temp chart, hoping to get it by the end of the week and i cant try and figure out how to use it :haha:, does anyone know if taking vitamin c is good or not? i read somewhere it can make AF more likely or something :shrug:?


----------



## Vickieh1981

I didn't know how to get here before now but have found you - YEY!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi vickieh1981 :hi: glad you found your way x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls! I finally found you all! How are we all doing? What cycle day are we on? I'm on cd10, started opk testing today! Hopefully i should ov between fri and sun! So 2ww for me next week, again! This month i'm taking prenatals, vitamin b complex and baby aspirin. Oh working 15 hours a day this week so will have to fit bding in around him! How are all our bumps doing? X


----------



## kanga

I'm on CD8, bludy CBFM asked for a stick yesterday and today (low), I'm sure it just does it to increase sales of those sticks!!

Should be ov'ing Sunday or Monday so will be lots of pre-ov :sex: this weekend to get a supply of the little fellas on standby!!

Looks like you'll have all weekend hotpink, good timing there. xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi hotpinkangel :hi:

I'm on cycle day 7 just now, just waiting now :coffee: for OV. I got a jenny renny readying...bad idea.....:growlmad: lol, says i wont concieve till october :cry: i really want to be pregnant before max's due date :(, i hope those things arent true, has any other cycle sisters had a reading?

x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Mummy2angel, hi! Welcome to the boards, sorry to hear about max, when was his due date? I'm hoping to be pg by november which would have been my first due date :( Kanga, it is a good time to ov! Hopefully we'll catch the egg this month and it will stick this time  hope your cbfm sorts itself out! I bet you are right, it's to make them more money! The cheek!! X


----------



## hb1

So let the bding commence :)

Hotpink - poor oh - he'll either be working, sleeping, bding and maybe the odd moment to pop to the loo or eat :) oh the sacrifices we make for ttc!!

Kanga - you should be on highs soon - prepare oh for a marathon of bding! get him on a high protein diet :)

Hey Vickie - how goes it :) ? Hope all is well

M2A - these things really are for fun - pinch of salt is required here - haven't had a reading but even if some people have "accurate" readings doesn't validate it :) 

hx


----------



## kanga

What do you recks girls, on the basis I'm going to ov on day 15 shall i dtd every day from day 12 to day 16? 

yay hotpink, I'm feeling good for this month. its the most relaxed I've been. I'm working towards promo at work so I've got something else to focus on atm as well.

M2A, I sent for a JennieRennie but havent received it yet. Did you pay $8? I wouldn't pay too much notice to it, I believe our futures are in our hands and totally unwritten so predicting it is just a bit of fun.

How the pg hb, are you 5 weeks now? Any exciting symptoms?!


----------



## kanga

Mummy2Angel. said:


> If i dont get a BFP this month i will be ordering softcups, although it will probably get stuck up there :haha:. Good luck kanga, i dont know why but i have a feeling you will be next :hugs:. I've ordered a BBT and temp chart, hoping to get it by the end of the week and i cant try and figure out how to use it :haha:, does anyone know if taking vitamin c is good or not? i read somewhere it can make AF more likely or something :shrug:?


hmm, not heard of vit c being useful. doesnt it help your body absorb stuff? I'm just pretending I know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi hotpinkangel :flower: max was due on the 9th of october, we lost him at 13 weeks. So sorry about your loss to hun :hugs:

Thanks girls :hugs: i know its just a bit of fun, i got it and burst into tears but i realise now it probably isnt true and it doesnt mean that will be my future, so thanks for being so nice :hugs:. 

Kanga - I had heard zinc was good for me and OH so i was in boots and seen zinc and vitamin c together, but then i read on here somewhere that vitamin c was bad if you had to much because it makes your womb more liekly to shed for AF or something like that (i'm going to find the thread now, to prove im not crazy :haha:).x


----------



## kanga

i would haev thought too much vit c would be bad so that sounds about right. i knew zinc was good for oh but not us, interesting, i'll check if my pregnacare have it toneet!


----------



## Round2

Wow it sounds like there's alot of us going to OV this weekend. I'm due on Monday the 24th. What's everyone's plan of action? My BD plan for the week is Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat, Sun (if we can - on vacation with kids), Mon, Tues, Thurs. Is that too much? Or too little???


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

I'm not to sure about vit c, always read such conflicting info on the internet, but all i drink is orange juice, so hoping its ok!

Glad your nice and relaxed for this cycle, fxed crossed you catch that egg! xx

CD11 for me, but based on my new 21 day cycle i would be in the 2ww, but going to bd again this week just incase its wrong


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope we can get a few :bfp: this months girls :)

I'm due to ovulate the 25th, so me and OH will :sex: on saturday and sunday as he works away as we only get weekends together, and i might convince him he needs to phone in sick on tuesday :haha: and come do some baby making x


----------



## hb1

Yes about 5+2 - v sore bbs, v tired, peeing a lot and randomly started with restless legs - don't know if that's a sympton :)

Kanga - I would go cd 10 then cd12-16 and cd18 but that's me :)


I think oj is cool - I don't think we should be going round taking tons of vit c supplements but your prenatals & naturally occurring vit c is cool :) stay balanced....

hx


----------



## hb1

M2A - good plan! - how far away does oh work?

Round2 - that sounds a good plan :)

bd well ladies - those eggs are on their way :)

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

well just now we are living apart, he has moved in with friend in dundee as he works their full time 5 days a week just now so it made more sense, although i miss him :cry:. So he works about 2 hours away, so he can phone his boss and say he has diarrhea :haha: and come down to mine for the day i'm ovulating and get lots of baby making done :lol:, hey i'm willing to do anything now to get my bfp. Good luck girls hope we get our :bfp: soon :hugs:.

Round2 - i think that sounds like a good action plan you have there lol
hb1 glad your doing ok hun :hugs: x


----------



## goddess25

I am on CD1 today and had a 29 day cycle that was rather nice. Since my last mc in March its been 30-34 days mainly being the latter so yay a nice almost normal cycle. I Ovd on CD16 so am pretty pleased with that. 
I hope we definitely get some more BFPs very soon.

Hb1 - I peed constantly up until about 7 weeks and I got very restless legs too when I had my son till about the same time period.

Mummy2angel - good that your hubby can get home when you need him too. Are you anywhere near the time capsule, thats the only place i know in cumbernauld.

I agree about the Vit C as long as its just a bit of juice and not tonnes of extra it should be fine.. even though we are taking alot of vit c in the pre natals if your taking them. I am only taking folic acid as i find the pre natals really hard on my tummy. Its confusing though when all the literature supports different ideas.

Round 2 sounds like a good plan. Hope you manage it with the kids in tow.

CuteLou I would get a little bit more Bding in just to be sure you caught that egg.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Morning girls :flower:, hope we're all doing ok today.

Yes goddess25 i'm about 15 min train from time capsule (i love going there lol :haha:).

Thanks for the advice on the vitamin c girls, i'm a big worrier so i'm going to ditch the vitamin c and zinc and go get just zinc to take along with my folic acid, and i'm sure the orange juice and healty diet will get me enough vit c. 

Nearly ovulation time :happydance: i get so excited lol, dont know why because it usually ends in a disappointing visit from the :witch: but FX'ed for everyone x


----------



## kanga

Hey has anyone heard from QM? x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

No sorry, she was online at 6am x


----------



## goddess25

How are you all doing today? Just turned up for work, am sitting in my office and its so wet and dreary after having a wonderfully hot week last week. Its still a bit humid a good thunderstorm is needed to break the humididty.
I have quite a busy day ahead but i just cant be bothered. Its CD2 for me today and I am really tired. 2 more work days to go and then I am off for 4 days, its a long weekend here I guess for the Queen's birthday.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Its lovely and sunny here :D, been out in the garden sitting but all the bee's started to gang up on me :haha: so ive came back in to sit by the window insted lol. When are you due to ovulate goddess25?x


----------



## Lolly W

It's been absolutely lovely here in South Wales today. I've been pottering in the garden and sitting in the sun all afternoon. I now have a shocking t-shirt tan though! My Mum tells me that you tan far more quickly when you're pregnant so that's my excuse.

Good to see everyone is feeling positive this cycle. Here's hoping for (at least) another 2 BFPs this month. Sending lots of baby dust in all your directions!


----------



## cutelou101

afternoon!

It was sunny here in the morning, then gone all overcast again by the afternoon, with some dizzle. Glad you've had some nice sun lolly, makes pottering round in the garden much nicer! 

Sounds like a plan M2A! getting that extra bding session in always good!

No not heard from queenie, hope she's ok xxx

Finerly managed to get home early enough to do a opk, came back with no 2nd line. So....maybe the doctor was right? My persona mointor sticks are saying red days, but had O appear this day last cycle, and there 2nd lines are barley there too. feels strange being in the 2ww already. Got Blood test Friday to confirm Ov or not. Does anyone know how long you tend to have to wait for results?

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## hb1

M2A - You could meet halfway in Crieff or Kirkcaldy and shack up in a B&B - kind of romantic too?

If he's coming all the way to yours maybe make it something that would have him off 2 days? food poisoning?

hx


----------



## hb1

It was sunny here all day too - unfortunately in work for most of it :( 

Not heard from Queenie either - hope she's good :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

hb1 said:


> M2A - You could meet halfway in Crieff or Kirkcaldy and shack up in a B&B - kind of romantic too?
> 
> If he's coming all the way to yours maybe make it something that would have him off 2 days? food poisoning?
> 
> hx

A little romantic meetup would be nice.

I am due to Ov in about 2 weeks time.... it seems to be about CD16 for me!


----------



## mrsG5

HI girls, thought id just drop by and say hello and hope everyones feeling well and either catching that egg or cooking those new babies.

No news here. Eventually got my 1st midwife appt for 2 weeks time and got my scan for 13w +1. It seems like ages away though.

How are the first trimester girls, hope you're able to chillax and let the evil paranoia go.

Any news from the-key either. 

Emjoy the sunshine, its meant to be 22 here today and 25 by the weekend. xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad all is well mrsG5 :)

x


----------



## kanga

cutelou101 said:


> afternoon!
> 
> 
> Finerly managed to get home early enough to do a opk, came back with no 2nd line. So....maybe the doctor was right? My persona mointor sticks are saying red days, but had O appear this day last cycle, and there 2nd lines are barley there too. feels strange being in the 2ww already. Got Blood test Friday to confirm Ov or not. Does anyone know how long you tend to have to wait for results?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxx

My bloods came back within 3 days to say if I was ovulating. I assume you have had 2 sets of bloods? One in the first week and one in the last of your cycle?


----------



## hb1

I feel sick today - yeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy!!!! :) :) :) :) 

hx


----------



## kanga

Good work hb!! I bet you have never been so happy to feel pants! Any other symptoms? has the hunger kicked in yet


----------



## hb1

Yes - I think maybe it has - not too much but def hungrier sooner and I'm normally cool - eating at the same time each day and not really snacking.

restless legs a bit, sore bbs and tired - and a few extra trips to the loo :)

just so happy to have symptons - never really kicked in last time.....


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay :happydance: thats great hb1 :), bet youve never felt so happy at feeling sick :)


----------



## Lolly W

That's great news hb! I still don't think I ever had morning sickness but this morning I heaved really loudly when I opened the fridge and saw prawns in there! Hubby couldn't stop laughing at me as it made him jump. Poor prawns hadn't done anything to me and didn't even smell!

I can't believe it's Wednesday already and my scan is on Friday morning!

I've got a really bad cold so I'm just sitting down with a cup of tea and a Cadburys Twirl - yum!


----------



## kanga

Great to hear alls well Lolly, looking forward to seeing the new scan pics on Friday!!

quick Maca q - do you take it up to ov, or afterwards as well?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad all is well lolly :hugs:, as kanga said cant wait to see pic :)

I'm off to bake a cake :cake: :happydance: x


----------



## hb1

I took it all the way thru - kept oh on them too incase it didn't catch :)

Lolly - only 2 sleeps :) not long now!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

thanks Kanga the doc has asked me to have 2 tests but one per cycle, both on cd15 which is fri for me. Hope I can get them early next week then

hb yeah for the ms! Good the syps are coming along xx

mrsg glad to hear all is well and midwife appoinment all booked xx

lolly glad all well too, looking forward to the pics too!

Red day on persona for me but 2nd line v faint. Wondering what day it will go green now


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou - it'll be so much easier when you know exactly where you are for sure - or maybe you won't have to! :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah i'm hoping it will show i Ov'ed last week and he was right. Been feeling shattered, sick and headachy since Friday, but trying not to read into it as it would have been too soon and don't want to get hopes up. I am hoping it won't matter and we caught it though :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Morning girls :flower:

How are we all doing today?

I'm getting excited about ov time :happydance:, although im slightly paranoid that the stomach pain i had this morning is ovulation pains, but they didnt last long, and i've never had them before, im just panicing incase we miss that egg lol. FX'ed we get lots of BFP this month :D


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, I finally been able to catch up with all the posts. Been MIA for a bit because my sister had a ms, she got her bfp the month after I did but unfortunately things didn&#8217;t stick. She is completely distraught and I have been doing my best to be the supportive big sister. Welcome to the lovely new ladies, so sorry for your looses. Will definitely keep fingers crossed for you all. I too used softcups but could only take them out whilst sitting on the toilet, Was worried there would be a mess teehee!! They go in very easily whilst laying down the tricky bit is getting it out without spilling teehee!!
Nothing much going on here, just baking away and still got real bad ms. I have gone completely off anything sweet which is really depressing cause I would have loved some cheese cake but arghh!!. I found that if I eat a lot of small meals through out the day am not that sick which is great but it never actually goes away, so I guess it a constant reassurance that all is well, so HB am with you on the yay to ms lol. Oh MrsG we got a Doppler and were able to hear the heartbeat at 8wks. Its mainly for DH, I have ms as my reassurance lol, it took a while to find the heartbeat and yes did make us panic. I will try and see if I can post it on here, just have to work out how. I try not to use it too often because I agree with everyone it can make you worry a little if little'un is hiding.
Am off to the baby show this weekend, are any of you thinking of going?


----------



## Lolly W

Hi girls,

I'm officially crapping myself about my scan in the morning. It's all I can think about today, and not in a good way. I know I've been through it all before at 7 weeks and then 9 weeks but I can't help worry that something has gone wrong between then and now. Anyway I'll know in the morning and, thankfully, my appointment is first thing so no hanging around all day.

Glad to hear all is well Key but I'm sorry to hear about your sister. At least you were able to give her some support having been there yourself. I honestly didn't know there was a baby show on. Hopefully, if tomorrow does go well, I can hit the shows and shops with a vengeance! I'm desperate for a doppler (again) but I'm so worried I won't hear anything. Again, I think I'll wait until tomorrow and decide whether to buy one.

Aaaaargh, so much seems to hinge on tomorrow. I absolutely hate this!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

i'm sure everything will be fine lolly :hugs:, i'll be thinking of you and let us know how it goes :D i'm so excited for you :) x


----------



## cutelou101

Lolly, i'm sure everything will be ok, fingers crossed for you. Completely understand your nervous, but as you say at least its early in the morning so it is not on your mind all day xx Be thinking of you xx

Key sorry to hear about your sister xxx i went to the baby show the week after my miscarriage! mad i know but i had paid for the tickets in advance, couldn't buy anything, but had a nose around, its really good, hope you enjoy it!

M2A glad your excited about ov time, fxed crossed you catch that egg!

Blood test tomorrow for me, off out in a bit for my weekly walk along the seafront with my preggy friiend!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Cyber sisters, sorry not been on for few days- had a terrible day on monday, my fur baby Boris(Bozzy) got killed - hit and run - while I was in my acupuncture after work, he always waits for me in the road and I was late that day so can't help blaming myself, if I'd come home at normal time he'd have been having his dinner not sitting in the road - my neighbour Richard rushed him to the vet immediately but he was dead on arrival, I was home only 30 minutes after it happened but was too late. 

We live in a cul de sac with speed bumps - I moved here as I thought it was safe for my fur babies( I had 3, now 2) but I just assume someone took a wrong turn down here and got enraged they couldn't get out onto main road and Bozzy got in the way, some neighbours children saw it but they didn't know the driver.

Anyway have been totally devastated - he was only 2 and when I got him at 8 weeks old he'd been very maltreated and the vet said he only had a 10% chance of survival but i got him through it, then a year ago he got himself trapped under the floorboards of a house being renovated in our street and at 3 am I had all the neighbours pulling the floor up as I knew he was in there, we've been through a lot and I cant believe he's gone. 

Sorry really rambling - OH really worried about baby because I've been so beside self and I'm scared too - today had brown CM, really scared as have period pains in lower back all the time last 3 days.

Just did a digi and it said 3+ weeks though(i'm 5+1) so hoping and hoping this brown CM is just old blood and there won't be anymore, really don't think could take a m/c after whats happened to Bozzy

I will have a read through all your posts later and catch up - hope everyone is ok - Lolly got fingers crossed for tomorrow hun, let us know asap how it goes.


----------



## hb1

Hey all

M2A - fxd egg will be there at the right time :)
Lou - good luck for the blood test :) hope you get your friends pg germs :)
TheKey - so sorry for your sister :( I bet she will look back and be so grateful for your support during what we all know is a devistating time. Glad the pg is going well :) alls looking good:)
Lolly - Good luck for tomorrow - I bet all will be good - looking forward to some lovely pics :)
Lucy - I am so sorry about Bozzy - that is so sad :( at least he had someone who cared for him fiercly during his life - he will never forget you :hugs: - please don't stress about the spotting but get to the gp - last thing you need is additional stress so reassurance will help - the digi being 3+ is cool :)

as for me - not so sick today :( but sore bbs still there and totally shattered - been winding myself up as mw appt tomorrow and will be doing digi test - so so hoping for a 3+ - a little scared as it takes me back to my mc....

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Got fresh red spotting now so think its all over for me. Bad back ache too. Sorry to bring the pma of the group down.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

queeniemurphy i'm so sorry hun :hugs:, i'm sure it will all be ok :hugs: my thoughts are with you chick :hugs: x


----------



## cutelou101

Queenie i'm so sorry to hear about bozzy - thats so sad, you must be deversated :hugs: . Fxed the spotting is old blood, give the gp a ring in the morning xxx bleeding can be many things, so try not to stress, i know its hard xxx be thinking of you xxx


----------



## goddess25

QM - I am so sorry you are going through this i just want to let you know that when i had my son, i had brown spotting and fresh bleeding like you but everything was ok in the end. Try and rest and take care of yourself and get to your EPU in the morning. I am so sorry about Bozzy.


----------



## Lolly W

Oh Queenie, I am so sorry. As a Mummy to two furry cat babies and a furry puppy too, I can completely relate to how you're feeling :-( 

I haven't got long this morning as we need to leave for our scan soon (we haven't got any cash between us for the car park, or pictures hopefully, so need to get some on the way!) But, I just wanted to remind you that I had brown bloody cm at around 8/9 weeks which turned out to be nothing when we had our scan at 9 weeks. The sonographer said that brown blood is always old blood and nearly never a problem. My thoughts are with you on both counts hun xx


----------



## mrsG5

Queenie, me and key both had red blood (Im almost sure key did). Better to get it checked out anyway but when I went the MW said it can sometimes happen around the time your period is due. Try not to think the worst. Get some advice from someone and take it easy. So sorry about your cat too. You must be feeling extra rotten. Dont blame yourself though x

Lolly, hope your scan goes well. Looking forward to seeing it after.


----------



## mrsG5

Lolly, just remembered your history with 12 week scans. I have my fingers crossed for you and hope all goes well. xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly??? Any news?? Hope all went well hun xxx

Ok rang GP this a.m and she has me booked in for a scan tues at 10.30, I'll be 5+6. I slept with a pad on last night as really thought that was it but this morning there was nothing on it - still getting brown CM when I wipe though, not every time I go but most times. Am wearing white knickers today too so I can be certain if I'm spotting or not - nothing on them so far, oh ladies please keep your fingers crossed for me, I so want this to be a sticky!!!

Am going to try and forget about it now and just relax over weekend and monday and hopefully tuesday will come quickly with no increase in spotting.

HB did you do your digi? Hope you got your 3+ xxxxx

Thanks everyone for all your messages about Bozzy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Queenie glad its calmed down, fx tightly crossed for you xxx 

Lolly/HB any news on scan/tests? xxx Hope all is well

Just home after blood test, then back to work!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I've got everything crossed for you queeniemurhpy :hugs: i'm sure all will be ok.

Any news lolly?? Hb1 have you tested yet? :)

I'm in my fertile period according to my ticker :happydance: just got to wait for OH tomorrow then get some baby making done :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is well today :flower: x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Cutelou I'm behind on all your blood testing and oving - is this test to find out if/when you ov'd?

OOoh mummy2angel, what time is OH back? I once read a BD between 3pm and 7pm is optimum time as is most usual time that egg gets released!!! Also morning very good cos the swimmers swim faster and stronger. Lucky OH coming home to a weekend of BD action!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

He'll think all his christmas's have came at once :rofl: He will be here at 11am tomorrow :happydance:, so we'll get some BD action tomorrow twice, then sunday 3 times, and tuesday as much as physcially possible :lol:.


----------



## cutelou101

M2A your OH will be one lucky fella this weekend!! Fxed you catch that egg!!!!

Queenie - yeah its a blood test to confirm ov and progrone levels. Think i did ov last week, as opk all negative this week


----------



## Lolly W

I'm back and all is well! The scan was brilliant - still can't believe how much baby was jumping around. He/she was waving and kicking and sucking it's thumb - was absolutely amazing. Got some great pics but will have to scan them in later so there'll be a bit of a wait for them I'm afraid.

They put me at 12+4 instead of 12+6 but that's close enough for me. New due date in 29 November! 

All I can say is phew!

Anomaly scan is all booked for 7th July - only 7 weeks away now and I'll know team pink or blue hopefully!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yay thats good news Lolly!! You must be so relieved. Looking forward to the pictures. So you gonna find out if its a boy or girl? How exciting!!!! xx


----------



## mrsG5

brilliant, you must be so relieved to have that milestone out of the way xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

HB how was the midwife appt?????


----------



## Round2

Lolly W - I was just reading your story in your journal. What a terrible journey for you, but I'm so glad to hear that everything was alright this time. I can't imagine how happy you must be today.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Lolly W

Round2 said:


> Lolly W - I was just reading your story in your journal. What a terrible journey for you, but I'm so glad to hear that everything was alright this time. I can't imagine how happy you must be today.
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!

Thanks for taking the time to read it xx


----------



## Lolly W

Here we go girls!

The sonographer obviously liked us as we were given 9 photos for the price of 3! As I said before, I was amazed at the detail and also the huge change since our 9 week scan.

Absolutely amazing x
 



Attached Files:







Dating Scan Small.JPG
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 3









Dating Scan Small 2.JPG
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Aww hun i'm so glad and happy for you that everything went ok :hugs:, what great pics :) x


----------



## hb1

Just luuuurve your pics Lolly - after the mw appt oh is really in the baby zone and was really excited for you :) sounds like you've got a gymnast in there! - you're pretty much one third of the way there!!

oh says sorry to Lucy for the loss of Bozzy too - very sad :( 
Lucy - good news on the scan - am sure it'll be fine - we're both having scans next week then - mine is thursday will be 6+5. Try and distract yourself in the meantime - see friends or family - v hard I know. I am keeping everything crossed.

Good luck to everyone bding - with all this bding it may well show up on the rhicter scale!! def keep legs in the air for 30 mins afterwards :)

I got my 3+ on the digi today - I was terrified taking the test and so absolutely relieved I can tell you. MW appt was fine - it felt so much better with knowing the digi was ok - the mw appt last pg i didn't even get thru 10 mins as they sent me to epu due to the digi tests so feeling really positive now - got a lot of bumf to read thru!

Hope all is well

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lolly your pictures are really fantastic... they are so clear and its amazing how much your pics look like a baby... i am so glad everything turned out ok although i knew that it would be fine. Not long till your next scan.

Just some questions do you all automatically get early appointments and early scans since you have had previous losses. I know I am not pregnant yet but you dont have anything over here like an EPU.. and I dont think they see you earlier either. I am already a bit scared about the whole process. 

Anyway glad your all doing well. Hope you all get some happy Bding in this weekend.. for those of your approaching your OV days.

Hb1 - so glad you had a good visit with the midwife, so good to hear and those digis are great.

I am on CD5 today so have quite a wait on my hands before its OV time, I want to be pregnant again so badly but like you all i am so scared too. 

Good Luck to everyone again.

QM- it sure sounds like everything is ok if you are still just having some brown spotting when you wipe, relax and take care of yourself till Tuesday, I am sure it will all be fine.


----------



## Dannib247

wow lolly you wernt kidding at the detail they are fanrtastic!! so pleased everything is going well for you hun :)
hb im also so happy that everything is good for you aswell hun! xx


----------



## hb1

Hi Goddess - I got mine as I saw a consultant re pcos after my mc and he said I should have 7 week scan so that's why I have mine.

I had an early scan last pg because I was worried about the digi test not moving from 1-2 weeks 3 weeks after I first tested so I guess it doesn't matter about previous pg or mc just if there are reasons for concern such as cramping or bleeding. 

Some areas also do reassurance scans for ladies with previous mc but this seems to vary from area to area.

Maybe speak to your dr about how they can help you Goddess?

hx


----------



## goddess25

When I conceive again i will definitely do that... the maternity system is a bit wierd over here, midwives have only been licensed for about 10 years and most people still go with an obstetrician... i will go to my GP and go to a midwife early if i manage to conceive again. Thanks.

Hope your all having a nice weekend.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Ladies, after having brown CM just when I wipe since thursday night this morning have woken up to loads of brown blood which is getting lighter, think it will be red soon.

I can't believe I'm miscarrying again. I really don't think I'll ever get the child OH and I so badly want. It took us 2 and a half years to get our first bfp, now I've had 3 in 5 cycles but 2m/c and a chemical. The only consolation is I will now get referred for the full recurrent miscarriage tests but all I can think is thats going to take forever and then more time to get another bfp and I'm 35 already. I was so happy to be pregnant again before my EDD in august but its all over again.

Sorry ladies to be so miserable and sorry for myself but I really am absolutely gutted. What wit Bozzy dying on monday this really has turned out an awful week.

Hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Oh Queenie, big hugs!

I'm still hoping and praying everything will be ok for you hun xx


----------



## mrsG5

Queenie, really hope everything works out. Are you getting checked out? Hugs xxx


----------



## cutelou101

oh queenie, big hugs xxx really hope everything works out ok, will keep my fingers crossed and be thinking of you xxx

Lolly the scan pics are lovely! a real change xx

HB glad your digi went 3+ for you xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Queenie :hugs:, i am praying that everything will work out ok for you hun :hugs:

Hope we're all having a nice weekend, and getting some BD action :winkwink:

x


----------



## hb1

Oh Lucy - I am truly praying that this is a false alarm - don't give up on this bean just yet - stay at home and rest till you can get a good look on Tuesday - it might just be a happy surprise - we will hope and hope and hope and pray for you and your bean.

take care 

hx


----------



## kanga

Hi Girls! Just catching up after a weekend mia

QM, oh i am so sorry about Bozzy. I have 2 fur babies myself adn would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to them so i know how you feel. They lie in the road too &#8211; why do cats do that?!

As H says, don&#8217;t give up on bean just yet, you never know until they scan. Fx&#8217;d and lots of love your way hun x

Lolly, scan pics are awesome, congrats!! Looks like everything is going well which is great news

Well my week was a bit of a blow out ttc wise! I forgot to poas a few days so didn&#8217;t have any fmu. On Saturday I got up late and had missed the poas window! Cd15 today and its the first day it has gone up to high. Lord knows when i will get a peak, if ever. Also, I had some twinges last week so think i ovulated last Thursday (we did bd on Thursday so you never know)


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies,

My GP has just rung me, asking why i had my prgestrone test done (as i went to see the locum before). The progestrone was so low he said it was off the scale, and said there was no point in testing progestrone on CD15, as i had only just ovulated. I tryed to explain to him about the short luteal phases i had been having, and the locum thought i was oving on CD7 so a 3 week cycle, and he just shrugged it off saying i can get preganant as i've had 2 miscarriages so there is no need to test for ovulation and i would not ov till week 2. I asked if i should get the blood test this friday (cd21), and he said no again as he knows i'm ovualting as i can get preganant, he said it would shed no light on why i have had 2 miscarriages. 

sorry for waffling, just sitting here not knowing what to do now, GP is unable to understand or listen and then offers no other help, just feeling so lost. Sorry to bring the pma down xx


----------



## kanga

Lou, sounds like you need a new doctor hun. So sorry your existing one is being so unhelpful.
i know its hard but I would push for the 2nd prog test if you want it. You think it should be on CD15 so insist it is then. Or even say that that day is cd21.
It does sound like you are ovulating tho, it seems your biggest concern is your short luteal phase, is that right?
K xx


----------



## hb1

Hi Lou

I would book an appt - if you can with one of the main dr's of the surgery - go in and ask to be referred to gynae - say you feel that they're not actually helping and you are feeling fobbed off and in fact the gynae is far more qualified to assist you than they are - if you are having short periods and cd15 is considered 7dpo then the progesterone test is showing something wrong, if they are now saying that you are ov cd15 then you have a luteal phase defect - either way they need to look in to this further. Even if they try and do other things or more tests then stick to your guns and request gynae - the nhs direct advised me that if you request a form of treatment etc then they need to consider it and have a damm good reason for not following this.

aaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhh dr's - grrrrrrrrrrr

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou - I totally agree with HB - you either have on eof those two problems and whichever it is you need it sorted. Make another appointment and be firm!!!!

Everyone thank you so much for messages. Was so freaked out yesterday morning, now is just back to old brown blood when I wipe. My GP says its 50/50 sometimes this can be the start of m/c and sometimes its normal in first tri. Only time will tell. So have scan at 10.30am tomorrow and will have to see then. Feel very crampy all round lower abdomen today but I feel more calm and what will be will be. I will have a baby one day just got to keep trying!!!


----------



## hb1

You sound like you are dealing with this well Lucy - I would be a jibbering wreck - I really think it's going to be fine tho. At least it's not so long to wait now - and while there's nothing they can do just knowing will be a great help to you - imagine - you might be staring in disbelief at a little flickering heart beat tomorrow :)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

kanga said:


> QM, oh i am so sorry about Bozzy. I have 2 fur babies myself adn would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to them so i know how you feel. They lie in the road too &#8211; why do cats do that?!

Thanks Kanga - Missing him so much, he really was my baby, followed me everywhere even into the shower!! Sometimes he'd even come in the car with me if I was popping to the shops, he was a real character.

I know I'm so glad my other two don't go out the front at all(touching wood) they're scaredy cats and stick to the back gardens. What are your cats called?? In my avatar is Queenie when she was a kitten(she's boris's sister and hadn't eaten since he died until yesterday she started showing interest again, poor Queenie) and I've got an all black one called Fernando too.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well girls my PMA is gone :(

I'm having a down moment when i feel i wont ever get pregnant again :(

I am due to ovulate tomorrow (although i know cycles arent the same after a MMC), and have been OPK the last two days, nothing on saturday, nothing on sunday, and nothing today, surely if i was ovulating tomorrow i would get a hint of a positive by now :(

I know i probably have he next week covered if i did ovulate on another day, bd on sat and sunday , we are going to bd on tuesday (tomorrow), and then friday night, so its probably covered but my PMA is gone :cry:


----------



## cutelou101

thanks ladies - went out for the afternoon, took the dog for a walk and visited my horse for a hug and sorted myself out. I've decided that i will ring and book blood test for this thursday CD21, as if they think i'm oving at normal time (CD13/14) then that would mean a short luteal phase (Friday would be when AF would arrive if early again). Neither the locum or the GP knew what i was talking about when i mentioned the short luteal phase. Then when test come back next week i will go in and asked to be referred to a gyne. The GP who rung me earlier is the main (only) guy there, just has the odd locum to help him out - so if don't get anywhere i will change doctors to anouther surgery.

Queenie - glad you are feeling a little calmer today, i can't imagine how your feeling at the moment. I really hope everything is ok tomorrow xxx

Sorry your pma is down M2A, but i think you have it covered, his swimmers last a good few days inside, so they should be around for when you ovulate xx


----------



## Lolly W

I thought I'd pop in and try to sprinkle a little PMA on all you lovely ladies.

Keep your chins up gorgeous girls, I am living proof that <touching wood> good things come after bad. My journal will tell you I've had my fair share of ups and downs but things will come good for you all, I just know it.

Queenie - I really hope tomorrow's scan goes well. I will be thinking of you and crossing my fingers and toes for a positive outcome. My feline fur babies are Clyde (11 years) and Kitty (4 years). We lost Clyde's sister, Bonnie, to a stroke when she was just 5 years old so Kitty is a new-ish addition to the family and has never really settled. She's so jumpy whereas Clydey is an official lap cat, he loves his cuddles. I also have a puppy, Honey, whom I absolutely adore. 

Lou - I agree with Kanga, and think you really should push for the Day 21 progesterone. I had a whole host of bloods done in October 2009 (just before I found out I was pregnant for the 2nd time) and found it very reassuring when they all came back ok. Amongst others, I had the Day 21 Prog, kidney function and rubella imunity. I think it was my GP's version of a pre-pregnancy MOT! I had to push for it but, in the end, I think he gave up trying to fob me off. A walk with the dog always sorts my head out and makes me appreciate life a bit more x

Kanga - I reckon you could still have it covered if you remember to poas tomorrow and get some more bd action in! Fingers crossed for you too.

M2A - Big hugs! Sometimes those OPKs are hopeless - I know I NEVER once got a + and I convinced myself I was completely broken! Have you considered getting a CBFM or Persona? I love mine to death after getting my BFP the first month of using it!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I had thought about getting one when pay day comes around, but then i think to myself that because me and OH only have weekends together just now we would miss the most fertile times and i'd be even more bummed lol...are they easy to use lolly? x


----------



## hb1

M2A - you have done well to juggle your oh's work with your ov time - you're entitled to have a down moment tho - it's really stressful I know - even if your oh was there all the time and you got a lovely clear line you'd still find something to worry about - this situation just makes this worry more acute - am sure you will get there. If not you will have to arrange some booty calls for next time but I bet this happens for you soon :)

Lucy - hang in there lovely - just over 12 hours - breath and think beany thoughts - will be thinking them from Cheshire.

Lou - def good to have a plan of action - i have never had so little beleif in drs till this happened.

Kanga - although it's reassuring to have lines and toys to tell us when you've still done the main and really only thing that counts - sex :) and that is the main thing - last month I ordered the sticks on the 1st day of my period and they were late ariving - I too was straight in to the highs and was chuffed to get a peak cd15 - remember it is also comparing to last month so it has info to go on.

Lolly - yey to PMA :) you're in 2nd tri - can you believe it!!!! not long and you'll be worrying about cutting his/her nails for the first time, getting used to baby poo and buying the cute baby santa suit :)

I think I'm ok - fxd for Thursday - will know whether my bean is a bean or not !!!

hx


----------



## hb1

cbfm is v easy!! love it!!!! get one off ebay as it's cheaper - sometimes amazon has good deals - mine was £50 off amazon. 

It might mean you know more in advance when oh is going to have a nasty tummy bug or you need to get over to dundee for a night of lurve :)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mummy - sorry you're having a down day, do you do your opks once or twice a day? I do them twice a day and sometimes just got a positive on a evening one and it would be gone by next morning. Also don't worry if you havent had your positive yet - my cycles were all a bit out after m/c - they got shorter - but you will ov so just keep doing the opks and the BD whenever you can and I'm sure you 'll catch ov xxxx

Lolly - 2nd tri - how wonderful, have you got a bump yet? Are you in maternity clothes? You really deserve this happiness after what you've been through, hope you're enjoying the pregnancy now you're in 2nd tri. I've seen your pics of Honey on FB - gorgeous, makes me broody for a dog.

HB thanks for messages. Roll on thursday.

Well done Cutelou, you make sure you get what you want from your docs. I'm becoming a lot tougher with mine, sick of being fobbed off. If I do m/c this time, we're going to go private - for speed really.

Well I'm ok, scared about tomorrow, got it into my head that it could be ectopic, still got spotting though seems to be less - have been googling so much all weekend though and have read it can taper off and then turn red so not getting my hopes up. AAAaaggghhhhhh!! Only 15 hours and I'll know what happening.

xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

thanks girls :hugs:, you have definatly made me feel a bit more cheery :flower:. PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA i will get a :bfp: this month lol


----------



## cutelou101

Queenie good luck tomorrow, will have everything crossed for you. Reallywant itto work out for you xxx thanks I'm going to be very string with him next time, ifnot I've found new doctors with 5 gps and two are women so that's good

hb good luck for Thursday, be thinking of you xx

thanks lolly! Xx wow 2nd trimester, that's so great!

Mummy I have a persona, it's very easy to use and they go v cheap on eBay.

Oh has plenty of pma here bless him! Said to me you never know we maybe preg and all this worrying for nothing! We only bd cd12 and 14, and had cramps tonight so I'm not so sure, going to see if I make it to the over side of wkend without af showing her head!


----------



## goddess25

Wow there is a lot to catch up on.

QM - I hope the scan is ok tomorrow, remember that i had a threatened mc with my son and bled alot and in fact i bled large fresh red clots and assumed the worst but he stayed in there, so good luck, am praying that your little bean is sticking in there.

Lou - I would definitely push for your tests or try switching to a more understanding GP. I am a nurse and i know that people get treated really badly in terms of fertility issues/ problems. They just form an opinion and dont think of you as an individual going through this.

Am thinking about buying a persona or CBFM but need to check it out, not sure if i can find the sticks for them over in Canada. I am not supposed to be trying this month, was going to wait again till next month, but I am CD8 today and I tested with a OPK which is slightly out of date.. from my multi pack being opened and 2 lines showed up although it wasnt a positive, but I am tempted to BD anyway and see what happens.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## goddess25

I meant to say if any of you are on facebook - you can add me as a friend... I would like to see what you all look like. Let me know if your going to do it thought so i accept your friend request... you can PM me for user details if you want to.

Back at work tomorrow after a wonderful 4 days off, we had a huge hike today around a lake nearby and my hubby looks like has sprained his ankle and he can hardly walk but he is refusing to get it checked out by the doc.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Woke up this morning with agonising back ache and fresh red blood. All over for me again. Not sure whether to go for scan now or not. Will call GP.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Queenie i'm sending you big :hugs:, It could be something of nothing and you'll go to scan and it will be fine. I would still go so you can at least put your mind a rest hun, i'll be thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## the_key2005

Gosh I was wondering why I wasnt seeing this thread in my CP. I thought if you post a message you automatically subscribe to the thread? Oh well I have manually added it to my subscriptions so I dont miss anymore. Hope you are all well ladies :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Woke up this morning with agonising back ache and fresh red blood. All over for me again. Not sure whether to go for scan now or not. Will call GP.

Oh Queenie, massive hugs x x

My advice would be to go for the scan. There is a chance everything could still be ok and, if the worst has happened, I know it helped me to think about moving on once I had it confirmed.


----------



## Lolly W

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I had thought about getting one when pay day comes around, but then i think to myself that because me and OH only have weekends together just now we would miss the most fertile times and i'd be even more bummed lol...are they easy to use lolly? x

I found mine really simple yo use - It must have been as I got my BFP month one of using it. You switch it on every morning and it will ask you to poas when it wants info from you. It then gives you high and peak fertility days (when you need to bd). OH and I dtd twice on my high day and voila! I bought mine brand new on eBay and, including 20 sticks and p&p, paid about £50. I was thinking about re-selling it as they sell for quite a bit second hand but OH wats to try for a 2nd baby once this one arrives!!!


----------



## Lolly W

the_key2005 said:


> Gosh I was wondering why I wasnt seeing this thread in my CP. I thought if you post a message you automatically subscribe to the thread? Oh well I have manually added it to my subscriptions so I dont miss anymore. Hope you are all well ladies :hugs:

Yeah, me too. I've bookmarked the page now so it's always close at hand!

How are you doing Key?


----------



## Lolly W

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KANGA! 

I just saw on facebook, you kept that one quiet!

xxx


----------



## kanga

Ah, thanks Lolly!! Looking forward to dinner with friends tonight, Elvis night at our Indian restaurant tomorrow and Chelsea Flower Show on Friday to celebrate!!


----------



## hb1

Hey Lucy - Good Luck - been thinking good thoughts all morning.

Happy Birthday Kanga!!!! :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Had first BD session ;) going for lunch then some more :sex: :happydance: I have my PMA back :D

Happy birthday kanga :hugs: :) hope you have a nice day x


----------



## hb1

How nice of them to put a flower show on for your b-day kanga!!!

Keeping my fxd for Lucy....

hx


----------



## cutelou101

QueenieMurphy said:


> Woke up this morning with agonising back ache and fresh red blood. All over for me again. Not sure whether to go for scan now or not. Will call GP.

oh lucy, i really hope everything is ok, def still go for the scan. Been thinking of you all day xxx


----------



## cutelou101

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KANGA!!! Hope you have a great day

Happy bd'ing M2A!!! Sounds like you have the day all sorted :wink:

I'm going to change my doctors today, off to the local health centre as they have spaces. Just thought if i do get preg again or need more tests, i don't want to go to him anymore. Blood test booked for Thursday too


----------



## kanga

nice one cutelou, let us know how it all goes x


----------



## Lolly W

Thinking of you Lucy and hoping no news is good news x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Cyber sisters - thank you for all your messages - I managed to read some on my phone while in waiting room for scan and it really cheered me up, its so difficult this TTC when you don't want to tell friends your trying or that you're early days etc so its so good to have you all to tell everything to so thank you all so much for being here.

So it was good news and bad news

Good news is I am not miscarrying at the moment - the bleeding is being caused by a 'heamatoma' something like an internal bruise - she showed it to me it was huge about 2.5 cm diameter, makes me feel sick to think of this big blood ball in my uterus - the sonographer(who was one of the nicest people I've ever come across in my life)said they are reasonably common and a result of implantation sometimes. She said some people just reabsorb the blood into their bodies but others bleed it out(and some poepl don't get it at all)and they don't cause m/c in themselves!!

Bad news - bean was only size for 5 weeks on the nose - I'm 5+6 - and there was no heartbeat, have to go back in 2 weeks. 

Well I'm pretty calm about it - glad not ectopic too - its just wait and see, they said my chances of m/c are same as everyone else at this stage. 

She also said I had2 big fibroids!!! I have had several scans over last year and not one has mentioned that before - she said they were quite big and must have been growing at least 3 years!!! She said they won't increase chance of m/c but they do decrease chance of getting pregnant as it means less room for implantation!!! Prob why took me and OH so longto get bfp!!

Anyway so at the moment am holding on for 2 weeks, hoping bean grows. I don't have to go back unless I have heavy bleeding for more than 2 hours with clots.

Sorry this is really long, but thank you all again for your messages and encouragements, going to read through all your news now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Happy Birthday Kanga - I saw that on FB too(Goddess I will PM you details so can add you too). Hope you've had a lovely day - very jealous of chelsea flower show, I've always fancied going there. Must do it one year.

Goddess - yay , i thin its fate that you peed on that opk this morning, I think you should go for it!!!

Lou - well done, you need to have a GP you can rely on when you're going through this, hope your new one is much better than your current fella.

Am absolutely stuffed - it was my mums 60th a while ago and I got her a spa day at the Dorchester today and champagne tea for 2 and she took me(as I knew she would)(she had my champagne) - thought we would have to cancel it this morning when I saw that blood but all turned out ok and I ate the most huge cream tea and have had to undo my jeans, no supper for me.

Going to lie in front of TV all night with legs up xxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Oh Lucy - am hanging on to the good news -this is such a relief :) maybe bean had a hard time implanting or is just a slow starter - there are plenty of folks who have a lower measurement than they are supposed to then a week later there's a teenager growing in there.

Oooh - afternoon tea - my favourite!!!

Have a good rest

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Lucy - so pleased that the bleeding is not the bean. As HB said there is plenty of beans that have lower measurment thant the weeks, then pick up. Afternoon tea - how yummy!!! Enjoy your rest up xxx you deserve it after a worrying weekend xx will keep my fxed for yourscan in two weeks

thanks - i've got to see the nurse first but hoping to get a lady doctor there


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Queenie,

Glad it wasnt all bad news. They measured me out by a week on my first scan (I think it was 6 weeks). I suppose its still early days to see a HB too. I guess you have to keep fingers crossed and hope it all gets back on track by 2 weeks. At least they know the bleeding is coming from which is a bonus. Anyway keep up the PMA and let us know if you're getting stressed or anxious until you have your next scan. xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lucy - I am so pleased that there was some good news, as you know its far too early for there to be a heartbeat right now and lots of people get measured out with there dates. 2 weeks will pass by and i hope that everything is fine at the second scan and that your bleeding stops. CAnt believe no one mentioned your fibroids before. Fingers crossed for you and wishing you all the :dust: for your sticky bean.

Kanga - Happy Birthday (belated now i guess)

Lou - well done for changing that GP.. sounds like it was the right thing to do.

M2A - enjoy!

HB1 - i agree afternoon tea is the best.

Today is CD9 and I caved yesterday as we all thought i probably would... yes I bd although not planning on it again so we will see.


----------



## goddess25

How do you book mark this so you always see it in your CP.


----------



## Lolly W

Lets hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you Lucy. Both my 7 and 9 week scans measured less than my dates but, by my dating scan, I was only 2 days out which was fine. It is promising that they were able to see where the bleed is coming from as that must have put your mind at rest. Thinking of you - keep positive and chill as much as you can.

Well, I've finally gone public on Facebook! It felt very strange to do but I've already had lots of lovely messages so I'm glad I did it. I still feel like something's going to go wrong and I'm going to have to tell everyone it's all over :-( 

We're hoping to book a holiday today. It's our 4th wedding anniversary on June 10th so we're off to Spain for that week. We've found a villa online and hope to get cheap flights and a hire car. Weird to think it should be our last holiday as a couple without a little baby!

Goddess - Just going to look for you on facebook now!


----------



## Lolly W

goddess25 said:


> How do you book mark this so you always see it in your CP.

If you click on "thread tools" at the top of this thread, you can choose to subscribe to the thread and then whether you want to recieve email notifications or not.

Hope that helps x


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls just did a quick catch up. happy belated Kanga!. Lolly congratulations and well done you deserve a lovely holiday away. Sorry Queenie to hear about eveything you been through, i really hope I can give you some inspiration, not sure if you remember I been going through the same thing, been bleeding on and off since I was 5wks. I have bleed about 4times since becoming pregnant and my most recent bleed was last week thursday, its very scary because its quite heavy and you cant help but suspect the worst. And like you the previous scans showed that I had a bleed near the sac but its not affecting baby. They thought it would all get reaborded but it hasnt been the case and bleeds now and again. So I had another scan yesterday to see how it was going, everything checked out fine, baby is happy and was waving and bouncing around. They decided they may as well do my dating scan. Baby dated a week older then we had counted so technically am 11wks and 3 days. Its stressful I know but dont give up.


----------



## kanga

Wow The Key, you're 11+3 already thats great news. When's your next scan

So I got a peak this morning!! My first of the month on day 17. af is due in 10 days so not sure what to make of that. i suspect I have blown the CBFM all off this month due to missing a day and not usinf FMU a few times

Whee ar all our other ttcers !?


----------



## goddess25

lolly hope you have a wonderful holiday its going to be so exciting. Its wierd to go public on facebook isn't it.. glad you have had lots of nice messages.

the key - i know its scary i bled a lot through my pregnancy with Euan too and you never quite relax but you will get there.

kanga - i am still here ttc.. lets hope not for much longer for both of us.


----------



## hb1

Well I've got my scan tomorrow - bit scared now!! going to do a digi before I go just to check.

Hey Kanga - def bd the 2 peak days and then either the high day or the day after - I did the 2 peak days missed a day then 1 more for luck :)

Lolly - how exciting!!! - it's all happening for you now :)

TheKey - how exiting - you did a week in 5 mins !!!

Goddess - how far are you from ov?

One day soon we'll all be cyber bumps :) I think M2A must be resting up after the marathon that was Tuesday bding all day! and Lou is swapping drs but there are a few mia - prob got tangled up in the duvet while bding and can't get out!!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girls :flower:

Oh lolly a holiday sounds great, everythings working out for you :)

Yes i was having a day of rest lol, still not sure if i've OV yet, so we'll get back down too some BD action on friday night, saturday and sunday just to try and have it all covered lol. I'm to scared to take an OV test incase its positive and we dont get to BD on OV day, i'd rather not know lol. 

Good luck Hb1, im sure all will be well :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## cutelou101

Lolly enjoy the holidays, sounds lovely. Mist be strange going public, but glad you have had such nice massages

key wow 11 weeks already! Really pleased everything is going well and baby is moving around

hb good luck tomorrow, be thinking of you, I'm sure everything will be well xxx

m2a phew think you deserve day relaxing, think you will have it covered xx

hehe! Maybe they are all caught up in the covers!

Kanga glad you got your peak, fxed for you. Hope we all cyber bumps soon xxx

late one at work today, got afternoon off tomorrow for blood test then off to newdocs to do the forms. Had cramps since yesterday so waiting for af to show early again


----------



## hb1

or maybe it's a bfp :)


----------



## cutelou101

hb1 said:


> or maybe it's a bfp :)

I hope so! I don't want to get hopes up. Didn't have signs of af last 2 times, and feeling shattered, boobs sore and light headed, but preparing myself for af tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## goddess25

lou - lets hope so that would be fab.

HB1 - good luck tomorrow on at your scan i am sure everything will be fine, looking forward to hearing all about it.

M2A - it sounds like you are covering all your bases

I am CD10 right now to who it was that asked and I normally OV around cd15-16 ish so a wee bit away yet. I have been known to OV very early. First preg i only BD once that cycle and it was CD8... other 2 pregnancies much later.


----------



## Lolly W

Good luck today HB, will be thinking of you and checking back to see how its gone x x x


----------



## mrsG5

Looking forward to hearing about the scan HB x

Cutelou, I really hope its good news and you dont get your AF on Friday, keep us posted.

Cant believe they put you forward a week The-Key, thats some doing. I've got my scan on the 18th June when I'll be 13w + 1. Hope Im bang on dates becaue its quite a late scan and want to make sure they get it done as accurately as poss as some of the tests are only accurate to 13W +6 so fingers crossed.

I've got first MW next wed too, just want to get scan out of the way so I can relax a bit.

Hope everyone else is doing good and either cooking, BDing or OVing xx


----------



## hb1

Thanks Ladies :)

Got 3+ still on digi so should see something I think!! :) fxd


----------



## kanga

Good luck today hb x

Lou, heres hoping it is a BFP!

Lolly, have you got your hols all sorted now and the dog ?! You will have a fab time, look forward to hearing about it

I wonder how QM is doing x

2nd peak for me today (CD18). Only 9 days to AF so if it the eggs, it needs to get fertilised quick and implanted!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies

HB really good luck today - I hope you see your little bean xxxx

I'm sorry to say ladies that after a week of uncertainty I have lost my bean. I'm ok, really sad and in a bit of shock I think that it can happen again.

I'm going to take a lttle break from TTC and try not to come on BnB for a while just to clear my head and while I get tested for abolsutely everything I can. -Don't take me off the cyber sisters though!!! I'll come and check up on you now and again and I will hopefully be back in 3 months or so TTC again. 

I hope to see lots more bfps and bumps when I come back. Good Luck girls and thank you all SO MUCH for your support, you are all wonderful ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Hi all - my scan went fine - saw a heartbeat and all fine for 6+ weeks - no dating as it's too soon - really chuffed to get this far.

Lucy - I am so sorry - I really thought you were out of the woods :( get the testing list from the miscarriage association site - and being in London there are probably the best places around - St Mary's is meant to be really good. Once you have the testing you'll be able to put 2 feet forward and get your baby :) - again I am so so sorry hx

Kanga - hope your egg is equipped with a pair of nike!! but you may be on a longer cycle this month?

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Queenie, so sorry. What a month you have had. Hope you're coping with everything.xxxx


----------



## kanga

hi Queenie. Massive hugs to you, I'm so sorry you have gone through another loss. I know you will have your baby soon, I think its a really good idea to get refreshed, have some time off and get those important tests done. Good luck with it all, we will never take you off CCS! :hugs:

HB, thats brilliant, well done. Did you get any pics or was it like a little tadpole?!

I've never had a long cycle and doubt it will be this month. Aparantly the CBFM automatically gives you 2 peak days, I ams ure it will be 1 bar tomorrow.

oh well, only 10 days to finding out its another NO!


----------



## cutelou101

Lucy i'm so sorry xxx big hugs xxx i was really hoping everything was going to be ok for you, i'm so sorry you have had to go through this again. I hope you get all the tests you need and come back to TTC and get that baby you deserve. So sorry again :hugs:

Kanga you never know, implantation could take only 6 days, so if it gets it's skates on it could make it, fxed for you xx

HB glad the scan went well, thats great you got to see heartbeat xx

MrsG glad to hear your doing well, not too long until the scan now xx


----------



## goddess25

Queenie - I am so sorry this has happened again, i thought everything was ok. I think your doing the right thing, take a bit of time off, get refreshed and get all your investigations done into why this happening. We will see you back her soon. Take care of yourself.

HB - I am so glad that you saw the HB at 6 weeks, did they give you a pic when i was preg with Euan i had a scan at that time and he looked like a tiny little chick. Do you have your dating scan booked?

Kanga - you never know.. as lou states it does not take long to implant I would BD anyway just incase sometimes these monitors dont work.


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> Lolly, have you got your hols all sorted now and the dog ?! You will have a fab time, look forward to hearing about it

Mum is coming to stay and look after the cats. Dog is going to my sister's house. Villa, flights and car hire are booked. OH is stopping buy the Antler outlet shop tonight to pick up some new suitcases. Sorted - phew!


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> HB really good luck today - I hope you see your little bean xxxx
> 
> I'm sorry to say ladies that after a week of uncertainty I have lost my bean. I'm ok, really sad and in a bit of shock I think that it can happen again.
> 
> I'm going to take a lttle break from TTC and try not to come on BnB for a while just to clear my head and while I get tested for abolsutely everything I can. -Don't take me off the cyber sisters though!!! I'll come and check up on you now and again and I will hopefully be back in 3 months or so TTC again.
> 
> I hope to see lots more bfps and bumps when I come back. Good Luck girls and thank you all SO MUCH for your support, you are all wonderful ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lucy - I am so so sorry. Take time, get your head around everything and make sure they do all the tests - as you say. You will be missed on here but I'll keep an eye on you via Facebook and please pop back as soon as you're ready.


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> I've never had a long cycle and doubt it will be this month. Aparantly the CBFM automatically gives you 2 peak days, I ams ure it will be 1 bar tomorrow.

I thought you automatically got 2 peaks with the CBFM but, weirdly, I only ever got 1 peak day - but then got my BFP!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, sorry i haven't been on for ages, had a bit of a scare with oh, been rushed into hospital with a suspected blood clot on his lung. He's fine now though. Lucy, i don't know what to say sweetie, except i'm so so sorry. Take time for yourself, and i hope you'll get some answers. I'm so behind with what's been going on here. :( i'm on 5dpo and i'm not sure how we've done tbh, managed to bd the day before positive opk, the day i got pos opk, missed next day and bd the day after. Do you think i'm out this month? Em x


----------



## hb1

They didn't do an internal as they picked up the hb externally so what I've got could be anything.

It was amazing - was a bit de ja vu as it was the same room and woman as last time but as soon as she said she could see it that went away:)


----------



## hb1

OMG Em - bet that was scary - on the bding - You are most definately still in this cycle :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

so sorry queenie :hugs: x


----------



## cutelou101

Em so glad he's ok now, must have been quiet a scare. Think you def in bding wise though!


----------



## hotpinkangel

OOOh thanks!! really hope i am! HB, congrats on your scan!!! Great news! Cutelou.. how's it all going? any sign of BFP yet? Kanga, i'm sure it'll be you this month...not sure why, just a feeling!! What cycle day are we all on?
Em xx


----------



## goddess25

I am on CD12 I think today. A few more days until I OV and then we will see.

hpangel - glad to hear everything is ok with your other half. I am a RN and have seen my share of clots on the lung and as you know its really serious. What was wrong with him in the end? SO glad he is on the mend and you are most definitely not out this cycle.


----------



## cutelou101

I'm on cd22, bot made it past this day the last 2 cycles, af normally appears before lunch- no sign yet but I'm preparing myself for it....really hope it stays away!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

well i got a POS on my ovulation test last night :D OH is home tonight until sunday :happydance:, dont think OH will be best pleased he took time off work on tuesday :lol:, but i'm so glad i took it now and we can have (another) weekend of BDing :lol: x


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all!

Glad to here the bd plans are in action!! I wonder whose turn it is this month for those precious BFPs?!

HB- That's great that they were able to see heartbeart externally, must be good and strong.

Has anyone sent me a friend request on Facebook (other than goddess)?, I've had a couple from ladies I don't recognise so I'm wondering whether it's any of you girls?


----------



## Lolly W

Just noticed my ticker has moved up a box this morning! I guess I'm definitely 2nd tri now!


----------



## mrsG5

Cutelou, I'll have fingers crossed it stays away too. Are you thinking about testing? I wouldn't be able to wait if thought AF was due xxx


----------



## hb1

Yey to M2A's second weekend of luuuurrrrve :)

Lou - sounds v v v v promising :)

Goddess - hope you are getting down to bding with ov iminent!! 

Em - sit back and relax and fxd get ready for implantation!!!

Lolly - heady heights hey!!!!

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls. Queenie so sorry to hear about your loss and that you having to go through this again. Please be sure to pop in now and again. HB so glad scan went well and MrsG glad to hear you are doing well, not long now till your scan. I dont get another scan till my 20wk scan which isnt till end of July. They booked that in the same day I had the dating scan, we may have a privy one between now and then cos I dont know if I can wait till see to see bab again.
kanga I have my fingers crossed, have you decided when you will test?


----------



## cutelou101

well ladies its past 3pm and no sign yet, actually (sorry if tmi) lots of white cm. Think if i make it over the weekend in will test, still thinking it will turn up any minute

M2A wohooo anouther weekend of bding! good luck!

Lolly so cool that you now offically in 2 tri

Key what week are you thinking for the privie scan?


----------



## goddess25

Lolly its so exciting when that box moves up a notch... woo hoo your in the 2nd tri Congratulations. I am really happy for you.

Lou hope its a good sign. Fingers crossed.

M2A have a good weekend.

HB yes i will.... Like M2A I am planning a nice weekend around our wee one for some Bding.

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Goddess i hope so! Have a nice weekend of bd'ing ;-)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

yay lolly , congrats for officially making it to 2nd tri :)

FX'ed for you cutelou101 :flower:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs: x


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all having a good weekend the weather here is pretty grim.. I went out shopping to get some work clothes and bought nothing which was a bit boring..


----------



## kanga

Hi Gang
Well Sky have finaly got round to turning on our internet connection, hurrah, it onlu too 2 months!!

Lolly, sounds like the hold plans are in full swing, we're trying to decide where to go (UK, I dont want to fly in case am pg) in June for our wedding anniversary. If anyone can recommend a UK hol, pls let me kno! Also awsome re 2nd tri, is it all becoming more relaxing for you now? Are you enjoying the pregnancy (I'm worried if I get pg, i wont enjoy it and will be worried all the time) but I can imagine getting to 14 weeks really hits home that its going v g!!

Goddess, are you down to the :sex: yet ?!

Cute, when are you testing? I may not this month as am pretty sure I am out.

Good to know re the CBFM tho, interesting that you only got one peak Lolly. It seemed to work perfectly for you. It works for me every other month. The inbetween months it goes haywire!!

Hotpink, I'm on CD21 today (Sunday)

Hows everything with you thekey, how many weeks are you now? 

:hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi kanga, I've made it to cd24 now - really worried af will show any min. Nit sure when to test - when do you ladies think? There ate some lovely log cabins in Cornwall called laycroft valley, also Yorkshire has some romantic lodges called griffon forest. I would and have recommended both, they are both lovely if looking for romantic uk getaway butwith things to do. We go uk alot as have dog. You never not till af shows her face so fingers crossed for you xxx I'm with you though, if I do get bfp I'm not sure how im going to stop myself worrying!

How's everyone? Sun and clouds here today


----------



## hb1

A little grey here today, tired as I worked yesterday then went to my friends eurovision night - had a lovely cuddle of her 4 mth old :) 

oh has vowed to take on cleaning the bathroom so I don't go near the cleaning products - he's so sweet :)

Kanga - I thought I was out - no symptons and had af style twinges leading up to testing time - what makes you feel you are out? 
I think North Berwick is great - if you have a car - it's by the sea and only a 20 minute drive from Edinburgh - so you can have the best of both worlds!!

Lou - v exciting - I think you should test!!!

Goddess - hope the next shopping trip is more successful!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou i think you should test too... maybe in the morning. Good Luck!


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies, cd25 for me today and caved in and did frer test I had left. BFN on it this morning, may be to early as when got bfp in jan it was 6 days after af was due so maybe I'm a slow delevoper! Or I'm wishful thinking! Lol! Going to try and wait till thurs now

hope everyone is having a nice bankhol. Where is everyone else this month and how are our bumps?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Girls, is anyone there? I tested yesterday and got what looked like an evap. Just tested now and got a pink line. It's faint but don't have to hold it up to light or anything. It's darker than i have had before on any tests at 9-10 dpo! But i'm so scared since the 2 chemicals i had one after another in march and april. Is there anything the doc can do like test my progesterone? I have been taking a b6 complex and baby aspirin since last two chemicals. Em x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Em - i'm not too sure really, they can do a blood test for progestrone as i had one last week, maybe ring your GP tomorrow when it opens as they are aware of your 2 previous chemicals and see what they advise. Will have my fxed for you xx


----------



## hb1

Hey Em - yes - you can get progesterone but as it's out of the normal at this stage in the cycle you may have to do a little arm twisting - when I was having my mc I asked for it ( before the bleeding just to see if this was an issue ) and was initially refused - it is only when I had enquired about a private test and needed a gp referral that the gp said they would just do it anyway - fxd this is your bfp :) 

hx


----------



## Lolly W

hotpinkangel said:


> Girls, is anyone there? I tested yesterday and got what looked like an evap. Just tested now and got a pink line. It's faint but don't have to hold it up to light or anything. It's darker than i have had before on any tests at 9-10 dpo! But i'm so scared since the 2 chemicals i had one after another in march and april. Is there anything the doc can do like test my progesterone? I have been taking a b6 complex and baby aspirin since last two chemicals. Em x

I really hope this is your sticky BFP hun, it must be so hard not to worry it's another chemical. I don't really know anything about chemical pregnancies I'm afraid but I guess, the horrible reality is, only time will tell. What kind of tests have you been using? I'm a massive advocate of the FRER when you're talking 9-10 dpo, it's the only way to be sure. Keep us updated - thinking of you.

So who's testing next girls?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girls :flower:

Glad we're all ok, hope its your BFP em x

I'm due to test 8/10th june, i'll try and hold of till AF is due or late. x


----------



## cutelou101

em - really hope it is a sticky bfp xx

i'm going to try and hold on now till i'm 'late' so friday - got syptoms but after this mornings BFN from a FRER i'm not really holding out much hope


----------



## goddess25

Lou - i do the same i always wait to test until I am late aswell. 

Hotpink - I know how you feel.. both mine were early losses not quite chemicals as 5&6 weeks respectively but its tough. I hope this is your sticky BFP. :dust:

Hope you all had a good weekend and I am jealous about you all having a bank holiday today, it was not one here ours was last week. Work was fine am a bit fed up, i hate being at work mon-fri i just want to be at home with Euan and I am not really adjusting still. My DH does not think he will be able to work nights the next 12 weeks which is a worry for us we can not find daycare here that is remotely affordable or any good. We have been doing it between us. I think from tomorrow he may be out of a job. Our life here is just so crap in some respects.. you think you emigrate for a better quality of life, 4 years on ours is no where near better yet and we are thinking about packing it in and coming home. Just feeling so incredibly fed up today... am so stressed out about our finances that maybe its not the right time for another baby into the mix, if i manage to conceive that is. I had a little cry last night as when I get home, DH leaves for work I am due to ov either tomorrow or Wed and I dont think we will be able to manage to BD in the 10 mins we have before he leaves. We BD over the weekend so hopefully there is some spermies in there waiting for that egg. Its a bit sad really, like you all even though I have a son who i love and adore... i still have that overwhelming need for another.

Anyway I had better go now before I continue ranting about something else. Sorry to bore you all am just more than a tad fed up.


----------



## kanga

f'xd for you Em. Keep us posted re any more tests you do and the progesterone xx


----------



## the_key2005

Fingers crossed Em, keep us all posted.

Goddess hang in there hun, You will both manage I know something its easier said then done but just when you think things are getting worse they seem to perk up and you smile again.

Kanga am now 12w1day, havent stopped stopping yet though which is still nerve wrecking. Ooh I told my immediate boss last week and she was over the moon bless her. I wont be telling HR until am about 16wks I think, as for everyone else at work, well they can wait till I start showing. At the moment I just look like I piled ona few pounds lol


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Goddess, I really feel for your situation. I do hope you can either sort child care or make a plan where you're all happy and get to see more of each other (hugs) x

Key - You've sneaked past that 12 week mark without us noticing! Congratulations! I too feel like I've put on a few pounds. I had my bloods done at the hospital this morning and they weighed me which was not good! I also got my Bounty pack and an appointment for my Down's screening bloods so it's all happening. I can't believe it but only 5 weeks now until my anomaly scan and, fingers crossed, we'll find out whether we're on team pink or blue!

Thinking of you Em - hope things are going ok.

For me, I'm just plodding patiently along now. Still anxious everyday and still knicker inspecting "just in case" every loo trip. Still no bump to report, just flabby all over these days. I'm looking forward to jetting off to Spain on Saturday and bought some (baggy) tops and a dress today to take along. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and fingers crossed for testing. I'll be desperate to check in for BFPs when I get back on the 12th!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies - just rung my doctors for my blood test results from last week. Came back as progestrone was 18, and had note - abnormal for this cycle please see doctor is no better!!! So not holding out hope for this cycle now, even though no sign yet of AF. Just going to look up online my level and see what it means.

Goddess sorry things aren't great at the moment. really hope everything sorts itself out for you, so you both can spend some more time together and feel happier xx

Key - cor you've got along so quick! How are you feeling? Has the MS got any better?

Lolly - you must be excited, only a few days until your holiday! Bet you can't wait! 5 weeks is not too long now


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou - 18 is nice and high - maybe it's a good sign :) I know 10 is normal but they expect 15 when going through fertility treatment - so is this the cd 21 blood test - maybe that means you're ov around cd 14 and the previous cycles were crazy ones - in which case you might have tested way too early!! Did you cover both possible ov dates?

How exciting for Lolly and The_Key!! both in double digits - well done ladies :) !!

Kanga - any symptons? when are you due af ( or not hopefully!!! )?

Goddess - sorry you're having a tough time - I can't believe how much childcare costs - it must be so difficult being so far away from your families as far a support is concerned - just keep going and things do work out - in unexpected ways sometimes. 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

I did cover both ov dates, and been having sypts since last thursday - bit confused by the 'abnormal for this cycle bit they have added' couldn't ask receptionist as she had no idea - and speaking to my doctor...well.....guess time will tell. I had pains CD14, so maybe the other 2 were just random after m/c's


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi Girls...
Goddess, sorry you're having a hard time hun, hope you sort everything out xx
Key...12 weeks!!!!! wow! you must be happy!
Lou..when are you testing again? Kanga??

Well, i tested this am, line was darker and don't have to squint, also did digi this afternoon and got Pregnant 1-2. With both my chemicals the lines were so faint you could only see them in light, these are obvious lines, not as dark as control line but definately visible from a distance!!!

Saw GP this morning, had bloods done today and am having them done again on friday too to check HCG levels. i asked about prog. test and she said not until 3 losses :-( 
but she said hopefully i won't have to. She also said if levels are fine she'll book me in for an early scan around 6 weeks, which makes me feel better. 
I'm not getting my hopes up though, am so scared it will be a chemical again, just trying not to get stressed.
Em xx


----------



## goddess25

Ok girls thanks for your support I am feeling much better tonight... had a good day at work and i guess you just have moments when you feel down. Today was a new day and i woke up this morning feeling much better but yes your right it is tough being away from our families... i dont think i will ever learn to live with the guilt of being here... its my parents only grandchild and they are missing out on so much.

I was wondering do any of you know anything about temping charts and what looks good. My temp seems to be all over the place and i dont really inderstand it i was going to attach my ff chart to my sig but i dont know how. Today is CD16.. i left work an hour early to get home to BD.. I had a + OPK CD 16, 17 last cycle but did one today and no sign of a line. It was a pack of 20 OPKs i bought in the states a few months back FRER ones... the pack clearly stated not to use after 20 days of opening the package. Do you think this could really make the tests not useable. I am watery CM and thats about it in terms of good timing signs.

You lot are doing well.

hotpink - its a pretty good sign to get a positive on a digi. I am sure this is it this time. Good Luck, try to stay positive. Easier said than done I know.

key - wow your doing well.

Lolly - I never got a bump for ever... I am so envious of your trip.. its going to be great. Relax, enjoy and have lots of fun.

Lou - I dont know much about progesterone but i thought that was a good result too. Hope your doctor can shed some light on it when you see them.

HB1- Thanks so much... and your right everything will be fine.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Goddess, thanks, but i did get a digi on the first chemical too so i'm just waiting to see what happens. AF is due sunday so fx'd she won't come for 9 months!! 
It must be so hard for you, my OH wants us to move to Canada, he's a lorry driver and he would move out there tomorrow, he even had an interview last year. i'm not sure i could go yet, my parents are in their 60's and i'm all they've got. i know it sounds silly but i'd hate to be so far away if anything happened. plus, i want to go back to uni and finally finish the degree i started before i got pg with my little girl first. 
Em xx


----------



## kanga

Em, that all sounds promising. f'xd for you its a sticky one x We have a BFP again, yay!!

Goddess, sorry you're down hun and evrything seems crap at the moment. Life throws things at us sometimes that seem awful but everything sorts itself out in the end so hang in there xx

we seem to have lost some sisters! So who is heading for testing, i think we have:

kanga 6 June
Cute ?
M2A 8 June

I am pretty sure I am out ladies, am getting a little p'd at all this ttc malarky. It started out that we would try and temp and CBFM but now i dont know if i want all that taking over my life every month only to be disappointed at the end of the month. The 1ww is a killer!!


----------



## cutelou101

Morning all,

Em - so glad the GP is being nice and pro-active for you, sending you for bloods. Seems good that your tests are getting darker, really hope this one sticks for you xx

Goddess - glad you are feeling better today. It must be so hard being away from family, we are thinking of moving to cornwall, OH's mum thinks thats too far and its only 5 hours drive! I don't know anything about charting i'm afaird, i tryed to start this month too, but just keep forgetting to do it before i wake up!

OH might stay off work today, to enjoy a bit of my half term with me, so might be able to get my nurses appoinment at the new docs done, as i was spose to wait in for tickets to be delievered. Still very confused by the results, some websites say over 10, other over 30 - but depends what units they used. Went to shops last night and brought B6 but not sure whether to start it now just incase we did manage to catch that egg and i am a bit low. Still no sign of AF but not testing now until at least Friday (would do sat but mums wedding), so maybe hold off till Monday as be v v late then.

Kanga - i know how you feel, if we not again this month i just don't know what to do, the first two weeks is fine but the 1ww is a killer and i'm not sure i can keep putting myself through it . All we did this month was bd, no OPK's, temps or anything. Thought i'd try how we managed to get preg the first time - a bit of luck!


----------



## kanga

You never know cute, it may work for you again! We have gone back to basics now too, all this charting takes it out of you, its impossible to keep up!

I'm testing tomorrow morning as am going to a theme park and i want to know before then so i can decide which rides to go on!!


----------



## cutelou101

ooo what theme park you going to? I went to thorpe park last month, was really good, did think though i wonder what it is about rides and preganacy as i never felt any pressure on my tummy when we stopped.

Yeah it may work - fxed for both of us, i may cave in and test tomorrow as got my mums wedding saturday and want to know whether can drink or not! Would do sat morning but we will be at my mums and it be a bit mad there that morning


----------



## the_key2005

Goddess I charted on FF before my BFP so I guess I know a little about charting. If you log into FF on the menu on the left go into Sharing then Homepage Setup, There you will find Your Charting Home Page Web Address, just copy and paste that into your Signature and bob's your uncle. Kanga will keep fingers crossed for tomorrow. Em am so glad the GP and everyone are being so corporative. Ohh before I forget I must apologise for my typos and spelling in my last post, corr bilmey! I must have been hungry or something.


----------



## hb1

A woman at my work went to alton towers before she realised she was pg and all was well.

Fxd for the testing this weekend :)

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope we're all well girls :flower:

Congrats hotpink :hugs:

Yes i'm due to test the 10th, i ovulated a day or 2 late so im going to try wait till the 10th (FX'ed), i seem to have some signs already but i think its to early and probably all made up in my head :lol:. Anyone else testing soon? x


----------



## Dannib247

hey lovelys how is everyone doing? im getting really rubbish at posting of late just got so much going on forgive me :( xx 
im not doing anything any more i just cant deal with the constant failure feeling im not really sure when im due on but some time this month is about right i think lol so whos gettings bfps this month people when are we all testing? xx


----------



## goddess25

Am not sure when to test today is CD17 and not sure if I have ovulated yet or not... I have watery CM but nothing else to indicate it. AM leaving work early tomorrow again to get home to hopefully catch the egg... and will again over the weekend. We will see i guess. I am due to test on the 16th June ish...

hotpink - it has its good and bad points... people perception of Canada is not really the true one there are alot of problems over here, unfortunately nowhere is perfect. I miss our parents... it would be nice for some babysitting support to be closer. We will see how it goes. I am sure everything will be fine.. :dust: to you.


----------



## goddess25

Enjoy the theme park it will be great fun, i have never been there.


----------



## cutelou101

I caved in and tested today rather than tomorrow, still bfn. So if af stays away will test Sunday morning. Wish I'd waited until tomorrow now, but doubt would have been any different.

Kanga any news? Hope you enjoyed the theme park today

Hot pink - have you done anymore tests since? Hope you ok

M2A - If you ov'ed last weekend it might not be too early though, as can take 6 days to implant, so it may not be made up xx Know i know the worry of feeling the sypts and then having it dashed. Part of me now thinking i can't be going mad with the sypts this month as my longest lp since m/c - but then Af could just turn up and tomorrow!


----------



## kanga

cute, I'm off to Thorpe Park too! great day for it, its really hot here

Just been to the dentist for a root canal - not the best way to start the day! This avo should be better tho on the rides.

Well i tested this morning and BFN of course. Im like you Danni, sick of the disapointment and the rollercoaster of ttc. Why does it have to be so difficult? I just want a baby now, I don't like not getting what I want, hehe!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Kanga, Lou... you're not out yet!!!!! when are you testing again? Goddess, how are you feeling hun? hope things are better for you. 

I think i've gone crazy with testing! i've done 6 suresign tests, 3 25miu tests, 1 CBdigi, 2 superdrug and a FRER today! (Boots had them on BOGOF, so i couldn't resist!)

They're all definately positive, i'm only 13dpo, and still REALLY scared. AF's not due till monday (i think) at the latest. I'm always knicker checking (sorry! tmi!) keep thinking there'll be blood. keep getting pulling like pains around my pubic bone area, that are worrying me :-(

On the plus side ALL of my tests have got darker every day...with both chemicals i could hardly see them to start with but these are definately there. Had my blood taken tuesday and having it done again in the morning too so hopefully my HCG levels might give me some indication of what's happening?

Em xxx


----------



## mrsG5

Brilliant news hot pink. welcome to the mad house. Knicker checking is all normal! Lets hope the hgc comes back good.

Hope everyone else is good too.

I went for a private nuchal today. I'll get my full results tomorrow but looking ok so far. Nasal bone was present, HB was 160, 2 arms and 2 legs seen and nuchal fold was 1.3mm. Its so reassuing to have another scan. 2 weeks and 1 day until my nhs one.

anyway enjoy the sun at the weekend everyone xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hotpink that's great they all getting darker - hope the bloods come back good for you xx I'm with you on the knickers checking! Think it's my new past time!

Mrsg glad your scan went well, nit long till that nhs one now!

Kanga how was thorpe park today? You going to test again?

I'm testing Sunday, just packed my bag for my mums wedding, packed af products and preg test! Cd29 tomorrow so will be the telling day as would be due on. Mixed messages body wise, had bit of pains, but not normal af pains, and then fell asleep fully clothed on bed with sun glearing through windows! 

How's everone else?


----------



## goddess25

Hotpink - I am doing fine actually, had such a nice evening tonight at the park with the wee one, playing in the water park for awhile so that was lots of fun. On CD18 today so had on last go at trying to catch this months egg.. now in the 2ww I suppose. I am so pleased for you all your tests being positive and getting stronger. I am sure everything is going to go well. Hope everything goes ok with the blood work.

Lou - try again in a few days, fingers, legs and everything crossed for you. 

Kanga - hope you enjoyed thrope park? When is your AF due? Are you going to test again over the weekend?

MrsG - so glad your scan went well and like you say its not long till you get your next scan and you can see bubs again. 

M2A - it is probably a bit too early too test i would wait a few days and test then... good luck hun.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well i have no idea about my cycle this month, i could have ovd the 25th or the 29th :shrug:, so if no AF by wednesday i will test then x


----------



## Lolly W

Hi everyone,

This will probably be my last post before I go on holiday in the morning. I've got a busy day of cleaning the house - I hate coming home from hols to a mess! Need to finish packing and also need to go on an emergency mission to M&S as last year's shorts won't do up anymore! 

Still feel fine and no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever. I'm just feeling pretty fat at the moment. I'm usually quite slim so it's strange having a 'belly' for the first time. OH even said last night that I'm starting to look pregnant. he actually seemed shocked as though he wasn't expecting it!

Great news about the scan MrsG - you just can't beat that feeling.

Good luck to all the testers and I'm hoping to come back and have loads of BFPs to catch up on!

Have a good week and catch up on the 13th!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi, does anyone know anything about hcg levels? at 3 weeks 3 days i had my bloods taken, got my results today...Positive with a HCG level of 39. is this ok?


----------



## kanga

Have a great holiday Lolly! I'm glad the pg is going well and yay you're getting that pregnant look!

Hotpink, great news that your tests are getting darker. on the hcg, it goes up exponentially when youre pregnant. What did your doctor say about the number? I would get another one done say a week apart then you can see what the increase is. 39 seems fine to me for just over 3 weeks tho.

I've just checked with my friend and she said that hcg doubles every couple of days. And if there is a problem with your number then the lab communicate that. So it sounds like youre fine! Youc ould always get it done again this week just for piece of mind xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi hot pink, Kanga is right. You cant tell anything from 1 result. You have to compare them. It should double every 36 to 48 hrs so your dr should be getting another one. Mine at 4 weeks 1 day was 516 then increased to 1700 a few days later.

Everyones levels are different and its the doubling time not the actual number thats important. Hope that makes sense


----------



## cutelou101

Hi em - below is a website with the low, average and high of hcg levels for dpo from 14dpo. You are fine based on that and as kanga and mrsg say the key is the doubling, so next time you have a blood test you should see a change 
https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Kanga did you have fun at thorpe park? When you testing next?

Lolly hope you have a good holiday! Xx

af has just arrived, so maybe I should have listened to my blood test results saying abnormal! So be off to new docs next week to try and get them explained to me. Was using my persona this month and didn't pick up ov, and it asked for stck ip to cd17, so maybe a late ov. Having to put happy face on as over my mums now for her wedding

hope you all have good weekend xxx


----------



## mrsG5

Sorry Lou, Its horrible having to put a brave face on. Try and enjoy your mums wedding, it might take your mind off things for a day. Hopefully you'll get everything sorted very soon xx


----------



## kanga

So sorry Lou, its so pants when she arrives. Lets hope you get the answers this month, how many days was your cycle this month?

I may test tomorrow am as having a bbq tomorrow and i want to know how drunk i can get! I am still hanging from yesterday. Thorpe Park was so good Lou, we did all the biggies then went back to the hotel and drank far too much!

Hows everyone else doing x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Kanga, have you tested yet??? xx


----------



## hb1

Hope everyone's well - glad the scan went well MrsG :), Hope Lolly has a lovely hol :)
Em - Yep - you need to get another blood test to be sure hcg is moving :) congratulations!! :) Lou - v sorry - but also a 28-9 day cycle was it? Maybe a good sign that you're getting back to normal? Kanga - glad Thorpe park was fab :) sounds like a brilliant day! M2A - fxd for Wed :) Goddess - glad you're sounding more positive - good luck for your 2ww :)

It is so hot and stuffy here today :( hoping for a thunderstorm!! Feeling sick :) and had 12 week scan appt for 8th July - just over 12 weeks - going to get a private scan I think in between :)

hx


----------



## kanga

hotpinkangel said:


> Kanga, have you tested yet??? xx

Yep, another Big Fat NO this morning!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad scan went well Mrsg :)

Lolly hope you have a good holiday :flower:

:hugs: hugs kanga, how many dpo are you?

Yay for your scan app hb1 :happydance:, glad your doing ok :)

I've had a dull ahce in my abdomen most of day, i think im just thinking i have all these symptons lol :rofl:, I really wanted to test while OH was here today buy i knew it would be a BFN so im still holding of for now lol :haha:

Hope we're all having a good weekend x


----------



## hb1

Sorry Kanga - really thought this would be your month - hope it's not hitting you too hard - I know you were feeling pants about it all - it's so hard raising your hopes each month - it will happen though :)

M2A - promising hey!! fxd :)

hx


----------



## kanga

Thanks H, its just frustrating. I assumed I owuld get pg without any probs and its been 5 goes now and nothing.

M2A, when is your af due? I'm CD28 tomorrow so I guess I'm due tomorrow, great! Not sure about dpo as the monitor went all weird this month. Going by the monitor I am 10dpo i think xx


----------



## cutelou101

Just back from my mums wedding, had good drink and dance. Gad terrible af pains during day, but think the drink dulled the pain in eve!! Hb - I was cd29, so would seem normal, but the blood test at cd21 was abnormal and persona didn't pick up ov by cd17, so not sure really?? Glad you got a date, not too long now for that scan! Xx

kanga :hugs: sorry it was bfn again, it is so hard every month getting your hopes up then having them dashed xx I'm sure it will happen soon for you though xx

m2a fxed for Wednesday xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Im not entirely sure kanga to be honest lol, I had a pos OPK on friday 28th may, so am due AF friday/sat, im going to try and hold of testing till wed/thur. 


Glad you had a good time lou :)


----------



## hb1

It is frustrating Kanga - but you musn't let it get you down - I think that after going thru a mc there is a lot more emotion wrapped up in each and every cycle and it is magnified as each cycle passes - keep strong Kanga :) as for you ov date this month - you'll know if it was out if you get af today or tomorrow - also whick hpt's are you using?

Lou - are you going to see the dr again then? glad the wedding was good :)

M2A - I would def stick to wed/thur :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah, going to ring new doc's tomorrow and check that i was all accepted ok. They said i should be able to be seen next week by doctors, so hopeforlly be off to them in week, just hope all my notes and blood test results are transfered over by then.

M2A yeah i think wed/thurs be best too xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

good luck lou :hugs:

Im so bloody tempted to go and get one tomorrow to take with FMU on tuesday :haha: but i know im just getting my hopes up :( whats the chances of getting a BFP first month after a loss lol. Im trying not to have a PMA right now, because i know how disappointed i'll be :(

Hope you girls have all had a good weekend :) x


----------



## goddess25

M2a I agree I would hold off testing till we'd if you can but I know how tempting it is to test early. 

Kanga I know how disappointing it is try again in a few days hope you get better results soon.

Hope you get a appointment at the new docs soon

hope your all having a nice weekend


----------



## kanga

Girlies, as you know AF due today, She normally comes in the morning but hasn&#8217;t arrived yet.
I have a sharp pain in my left hand side, its been there for a few hours on and off. What do you recks, could it be implantation cramps ?!

Here&#8217;s praying xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Kanga, how many dpo are you now hun? Could be! How exciting! And good sign that af isn't here! Fx'd for you hun x


----------



## hb1

Oooh Kanga!! perhaps the cbfm was right after all!!


----------



## mrsG5

Here's hoping Kanga x


----------



## the_key2005

Fingers crossed Kanga!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies

Just checking in!!

Good to see everyone is well. Congratulations hot pink, I hope its your sticky - cutelou sorry about AF - at least you could have a good few drinks at the wedding. Maybe your cycle has just been regulating itself after m/c and next month all could be well? Hope so.

Kanga got fingers crossed for you that AF is on her holidays for next 9 months!!!

Good luck to all those still to test.

Well I'm fine, had an awful few days of cramps etc(wont go into detail as depressing reading) but went to my cousins wedding in amsterdam at weekend and had a few lovely days with OH relaxing and feel very refreshed - plus have booked summer holiday - Cyprus, really lovely hotel(had to really convince OH) end august so have got something to look forward to, plan is - tomorrow I have scan to check m/c complete, really hoping so as don't want another erpc, then wednesdya making appointments with my GP and also private m/c specialist. Then am going on 10 week healthy program, exercise, diet, facials etc - to get ready for my holidays, I'm hoping that all tests will be sorted by holiday and thats when we can be TTC again.

The thing I hate most about all this is like when I was at the wedding - my two cousins about my age have just had first babies, I hadn't told anyone there about my m/c and luckily noone asked 'if we were trying' but its like a big massive elephant in the room!! I feel like everyone must whisper about me and question whats wrong with us.

Anyway apart from that feeling of people wondering whats wrong with me and OH I am really feeling very positive and hopeful.

Got my fingers crossed we see one or two more bfps this month!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

hi QM! Welcome back, sounds like you have had fun jet setting, I am sure that has taken your mind off things x

I hope the mc is complete for you now and you dont have to have another erpc. I am jealous of your fitness regime, i seriously need one of those, my belly is super flabby atm! It will do you the world of good to have a few months off sorting yourself out.

I'm sure the whisperings arent really happening and so what if they are, you will have a baby, it just isnt going to be born right now. x

well its 13.34 and still no af and still a few cramps x


----------



## cutelou101

Kanga - fingers are tightly crossed for AF staying away! xx really hope it does!

Queenie - welcome back xx hope your m/c is complete so you don't need anouther erpc. So glad you had a lovely weekend with OH and feel nice and relaxed. i'm back on the weight loss front now too, so can join you again, might as well try and lose some more! I'm sure no one was whispering, but know how you feel, had people at the wedding comment that i had lost weight and saying 'you know what they say lose weight to gain it!'. Hope you get your appoinments all sorted ok, cyprus sounds lovely! something really nice to look foward too.

The wedding was nice to be able to drink, just hard as would have been 6 months preg and actually had a maternity bridesmaid dress (i didn't wear it). But i can drink for glasto too now in a few weeks. I must say i feel like just getting my head into something else completly and try not to feel the pressure and disappointment each month. I'm not registered yet at docs, just rung, just want to have blood tests explained then will know where to go next.


----------



## goddess25

Kanga - it could be some sort of implantation, here's hoping that your AF stays away. Thinking of you.

QM - Glad to hear that your doing ok. I hope that the m/c is complete when you have your scan tomorrow. Good Luck. It sounds like you had a nice time in Amsterdam its a lovely city to walk around in and relax. I am sure your Cyprus holiday will be wonderful it all sounds great, and like Lou said above I am sure that no one was talking about it, i think we all think these things at times.

Lou - hope you get registered soon, and hope you have a wonderful time at glasto... was very jealous to read that have you been before, its a pretty fun weekend that's for sure.

I am 5dpo today so just starting to symptom spot, having some very low abdominal cramping today so hoping that its a good sign. Not much else to report, everything else I can attribute to being up at 5.30am on a Monday morning, nausea and tiredness.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Fingers crossed for you kanga :hugs: x


----------



## hb1

QM - you are an inspiration - to be so positive after the mc shows what a truly strong lady you are - I think you have a lovely summer ahead of you and will come out the other end in a great position ready to be a fantastic mum. And I understand the feeling when you're surrounded by babies - it is hard :hugs:

Kanga - fxd for you lovely!!

oooh Lou - Glastonbury - how exciting - I luuurrvve festivals!! you'll have a fab time - you might even conceive there !! that'll be one coooool baby!! :)

Go Goddess - fxd this 2ww is followed by an 8 month wait!!

I've booked a private scan for Wednesday!!

hx


----------



## kanga

Thanks for the positive vibes all! Still no AF and still got weird cramps. Did a IC when i got back from work, BFN of course but not FMU so not going to worry too much

Go H! Private scan for weds, excellent! How far will you be then?

I am so bored right now, I feel really lazy so just sat here watching Lost re-runs!


----------



## cutelou101

excellent H on the private scan wednesday! 

Yes it may be, we have a camper van so really looking forward to it! It would be a nice groovy baby!! Though its 3 weeks away so be in 2ww

Kanga what lost's you watching? Think i'm going to start from the start again. I'm watch the last 24!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, QM, thank you, been hoping you're ok xxxx
Kanga, great that AF didn't show! when are you testing again?
H - bet you are looking forward to your scan! How far are you now?

My AF was due either yesterday or today. Fx'd she stays away. Can't believe how scared i actually am :-( Keep expecting to be bleeding, tested again this morning and line is stilll darker. At the doctors tomorrow, get 2nd Beta result so am really really hoping for a rise. 
Hope you are all well,
Em xxxx


----------



## kanga

Glad its all gong well hotpink, fx'd she stays away and that line keeps getting darker!

think i'll prob re-test in the morning


----------



## hotpinkangel

I'll keep a look out for you!!!! fx'd xxx


----------



## kanga

cutelou101 said:


> excellent H on the private scan wednesday!
> 
> Yes it may be, we have a camper van so really looking forward to it! It would be a nice groovy baby!! Though its 3 weeks away so be in 2ww
> 
> Kanga what lost's you watching? Think i'm going to start from the start again. I'm watch the last 24!

It was a series 6 episode - the one with Ricardo's story! I love it, am completely lost now its finished. Did you get up at 5 the other week to watch the finale, lol?! (I did :happydance: )


----------



## kanga

Just noticed your array of tests hot, i like!!


----------



## cutelou101

I loved it too! I taped it and watched it that evening, oh is going to start buying them on DVD so we can re-watch! 

Fxed crossed af is still away this morning kanga! And for the test this morning!

Em hope the docs goes well and the test results are all good


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad all is well so far hotpink :hugs:

Hope AF stays away kanga :flower:

Well i have offically been sitting on my bathroom floor gagging at the toilet....at least i know the sickness feeling for the past few days wasnt in my head....i dont want to get my hopes up but last time i was pregnant the sickness started 4 days before my BFP....so we'll wait and see :) x

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## kanga

M2A that sounds very promising indeed, yay! fx'd for you x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mummy and Kanga - sounds like 2 more possible bfps this month!! When are you going to test again. Really got my fingers crossed for you.

Hot pink - those are good strong tests in your pics - especially on the ICs, I hope your HCG result is good news, going by those tests it should be.

Ladies I have some news. I really don't know what I'm feeling at the moment but I went for my scan this morning and there was a baby there, 7w5d and with a normal heartrate, my OH and I could not believe it. I still can't.

Two weeks ago I went to A and E(as instructed by EPU) all they did was ask me how many pads I was getting through - I said one an hour with clots(sorry this is TMI) - they told me nothing they could do, go home, go to bed take paracetamol. For four days I bled really heavy red blood with clots, then only 2 days ago the spotting stopped, it was much heavier than my last m/c. My boobs are hurting much less too and i've had no sickness - though weirdly have just started feeling sick the last hour- might be shock.

Anyway there was bad news too - always there has to be bad news!! I have a bicornuate uterus - again like my fibroids, I've had so many scans and this has never been picked up before. Baby is in the right side. My big bleeding hematoma(and I can expect more bleeding) is in left. So I have to go back on monday to see a specialist to see whether the bit of my uterus the baby is in is going to be big enough to support it as it grows!!!

I am so shocked - over the moon to still be pregnant but then it might all be snatched away again on monday. Just going to keep busy till then and try not to think about it.

God I can't believe it, in amsterdam I went hard cycling for hours, I'd never have done that if I'd known. Luckily I havent been drinking - well 3 glasses champagne at wedding - I hope thats not going to affect the baby!! Another worry.

Well I'm off to google bicornuate uterus and scare the hell out of myself - Mrs G I know you've got that and yours is ok, hope mine will be too.

Lucy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Lucy that's absolutely amazing, congatulations on still being pregnant. That sure is one ickle miracle bean! I really hope you get some good news on the uterus front, i'm not sure what that is but I'll google it too. If Mrs G has it and is fine then there must be light for you too. Is it like a split uterus?

I'm so happy for you, hope it all stays well for you x

Does the 7w 5d match up with your dates?

Well I am going out of my head here. Still no AF but still no BFP either. I just want to know and if this isnt my month, i want Af to just come along so I can get going on another cycle. Realy struggling to concentrate at all today!
btw, just did a 25miu test and BFN


----------



## QueenieMurphy

What sort of test are you using? Is it an IC? My 10mui ICs were really faint till 16 dpo so a 25 one might not show for ages, frer and superdrug are best for early bfps I think. Is this the latest your AF has ever been? Did you use FMU for your test?

I didn't know much about these bicornuate uterus's - I have now googled a lot about it, it can be fine and it can cause m/c, (and early labour as not as much room as doesn't have whole uterus to grow) depends where baby implants and how big the two sections are - yes its when the uterus isn't a normal pear shape but more heart shaped. Unfortnately sonographer I had today wasn't very experienced so couldn't tell what degree of split there was. Just got to wait for monday. 

Of course now I'm feeling all sorts of twinges and pulls down there which I haven't felt for over a week.

Fingers crossed AF doesn't show Kanga xx


----------



## cutelou101

Lucy omg! Thats amazing! I hope Monday comes nice and quick for you and you get some light shed on the uterus side of things. I don't know much about it either, really hope you get some good news on Monday xxx

Kanga - some women can just take longer to produce the hormone than others, i posted a link to hotpink a few days back that shows that lows and highs, so it might just be (fingers crossed) its not quiet high enough. I was 6 days late last time before postitive. Really hope it stays away and turns BFP!!

M2A thats a good sign, fingers crossed


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lucy! That's brilliant! So so pleased for you! Will definately have my fx'd for you for monday! Kanga, maybe 25miu is too high. Maybe try a frer or superdrug first! Hope af stays away! M2A, have you tested yet? Or waiting for tomorrow? I just got back from doctors. My levels at 10dpo were 39, at 13dpo they went to 178, does anyone know if that sounds ok? doctor is happy and has referred me to the midwife, and requested an early scan for after 6 weeks, fx'd bean is sticky. 
I'm 4weeks 3days. Hopefully i can try and relax just a little bit. X


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Em - they're spose to double every 2 days i think, so thats looking really good xxx Thats good they have requested an early scan for you, will keep my fxed that it's nice a sticky. xxx


----------



## kanga

hotpink, those hcg levels are fine! congrats and like cute said, its great that you have a scan booked in

QM, my Af is never usually late. having said that i am getting pre-af cramps right now so maybe she will come tonight. its cd30 today. i did a 10miu tis morning and bfn, i'll prob do another tomorrow. I hate not knowing either way. Sorry to keep talking about myself!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

OMG!! lucy thats amazing...you must be so happy :), i hope all is ok hun :hugs:

FX'ed AF doesnt show kanga and you get your BFP x


----------



## hb1

OMG Lucy !!! :) :) :) !!!! I am so so happy for you!! - don't think you'll have done any damage - fingers crossed the baby is in the larger side and all is well - praying for you for Monday.

Kanga and M2A - def "watch this space" for you 2 - how exciting!!

Em - fxd the hcg is doing it's thang - looking good by the tests!!

hx


----------



## hb1

kanga said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes all! Still no AF and still got weird cramps. Did a IC when i got back from work, BFN of course but not FMU so not going to worry too much
> 
> Go H! Private scan for weds, excellent! How far will you be then?
> 
> I am so bored right now, I feel really lazy so just sat here watching Lost re-runs!

I'm 8w + 3 I think - fxd!!


----------



## the_key2005

OMG Lucy am so happy for you, really made my day. I've been bleeding through out this pregnancy so I know the stress of not knowing and constantly worrying. hang in there hun.
Kanga and M2A will keep fxd for you both, have you decided when you are testing again?
wow HB1 week 9 already, congrats, not long to double digits.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So all you sisters who are pregnant which dpo did you get your BFP?? I'm 10dpo roughly i think so im showing all the same symptons as last time but dont want to get my hopes up :( x


----------



## hotpinkangel

M2A - i got mine between 9-10dpo. faint though. your symptoms sound v. promising, and it's still v early, as you know some ladies don't get their BFP's till a lot later, so as long as AF stays away..... Fx for you xxxx


----------



## kanga

Have period pains and am off to bed now. Wil test in the morning if she doesnt get me over night!
Night night girls x


----------



## goddess25

Wow lots of news to catch up on..

Lucy I am so pleased for you.. I know its a worry but I am sure the doctor will give you some good advice on Monday... Pregnancies with a bicornuate uterus are considered high risk but i think that is only due to the complications that you mentioned. As long as you are closely monitored i do not see why you cannot carry the baby close to term, i had a friend with one and she bled a lot like you and she gave birth at 35 weeks but everyone was happy with that, she was seen every week almost her entire pregnancy but all was well.

Kanga and M2A - fingers crossed for both of you, hope to see some more BFPs on here soon.

Em - the hcg looks good and i am sure it will continue to increase.

Do any of you know what is supposed to happen with your temperature if you are going to be pregnant.... I am on 4dpo but already am super hot with low back and abdo cramping which I have had all 3 times being pregnany before.. 2 were losses and one threatened mc so i am not sure if that is a good sign or not. I suppose i should google temps or re read that section on ff but might stay away from the google.

Night Night.


----------



## kanga

goddess I'm pretty sure your temps stay high after ovulation if you are pregnant so that sounds promising, f'xd x The cramping could be ic too!

still no af and still on bfp for me. Can worry/thinking about it too much make AF stay away/be late?


----------



## the_key2005

Yeh Goddess Kanga is right, temps stay high after ovulation if you are pregnant, so def sound promising.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mummy2 I got a bfp on 9-10 dpo very very faint on an IC( I only used Ics last cycle as wasn't wasting anymore money on frers - prob if I'd done a frer though would have been darker)

Hotpink those results are very good, really good news that you'll get an early scan too, does put your mind at rest.

One good thing about my situation is that I got from 6 to 8 weeks really quickly and without worrying as I thought I'd already m/c, time is now dragging again.

Goddess thank you for your advice and news of your friend, that does give me hope, I think too quite often they don't even know a lot of people have this condition till they go into labour with a breech baby or early as if you just have the two regular scans they often don't pick it up as its so rare they don't really look for it. Glad mines been discovered which hopefully will mean lots of monitoring.

Couldn't sleep last night for worry/excitement.

Kanga, talk about yourself as much as you want, thats why we're here!!!! xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Good Luck with the san today HB, keep us posted xx


----------



## mrsG5

Queenie thats amazing news. They aren't planning to monitor me more closely because of my uterus as from what I can figure. I've my NHS scan on the 18th so will be asking lots of questions then. I found my private scan really reassuring and defo worth the money because the waiting was a nightmare. If you have the cash and are finding the wait hard just book one. Im in south London and can recommend a good sonographer.

How was your scan HB? Fingers crossed for the temp Goddess sounds good. m2A I think i got my BFP at 10 DPO. Any news Kanga? xx


----------



## goddess25

Kanga - a few cycles back my AF never showed up till CD35 i think it was and i put it down to stressing out about the whole thing. I know its hard right now, when you have no control over the situation and are basically just waiting. Hope you get your BFP in a few days... how late are you now? Hope you get some sort of result soon as I know how your feeling right now. It drives you crazy.

HB- good luck with the scan today i am excited to hear all about it.

QM- glad I could reassure you a little bit, I know its stressfull and excited you must be feeling but I am sure everything will be just fine.


----------



## cutelou101

HI Ladies,

Kanga good to see she is still away, hope she does stay away and you get your BFP soon. How late are you know? x

H hope you scan went well xx

Goddess as far as i know i think the temps stay high after ov if your pregnant. Your very good managing to do it every morning! i forget!

Finely registered at the docs, got nurses appointment on Monday, and then an appointment with the lady doctor on Wednesday. the reception lady thinks my blood tests should have been transfered by then. OH is really keen on going full steam ahead this month, but i'm feeling a little low, and just not getting in the bd'ing mood. I haven't even bought anymore sticks for my persona montior. Hoping i might get the PMA over the weekend!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I agree goddesss temps tend to stay high if your pregnant....FX'ed for you hun :)

Hope the scan went well hb1 :hugs:

Well still no sign of AF...im not entirelly sure of when i should get her....as i used to have a 28day cycle, after MMC i got first period on 11th may..and was due to ovulate 25th.although i didnt till the 29th....so if AF hasnt got me by the morning i will test in morning.

I got boots own brand tests...2 for 4.99...the same ones i used last time but i cant seem to find what miu they are :shurg:

I 've been having some pains today lower stomach....not sure if i could be AF...still woke up feeling sick today so i suppose thats a good sign.....if AF not here and i test tomorrow morning ill let you all know :) x


----------



## hb1

Hey all - scan went well - measured 8+5 and heartbeat fine - she had to press hard as my bladder wasn't full enough - hoping it's not damaged anything!! feel a little sore.

Overall - good - next scan 8th July 12-13 weeks.

M2A - fxd!! secretly thinking it's a bfp - but sssssshhhh don't tell anyone :)

Lou - good stuff with the docs - see if your pma sorts itself out - maybe you're just a bit flat after everything!

Hey Goddess - where are you in your cycle now?

Mrs G - looking forward to hearing about your scan - not long now!!

kanga - everything is crossed!!

Lucy - hope you're hanging in there ok :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

hb1 - glad to hear that your scan went well. I am so pleased for you, and you dont have much time to wait for your next one so that is wonderful. 

M2A - it all sounds very positive for a BFP.. everything crossed for you. Will look froward to tomorrows post.

Lou - glad you registered at the doctors. You are allowed to feel this way, I am sure after the weekend you will be raring to go. You have a few appointments next week so good luck with them. Look after yourself and treat yourself to something nice over the weekend and I hope you get your PMA back soon I am sure you will.

HB - I cant remember all I know is that I am 5dpo today i think i am about cd24 ish give or take a day either side. I was super hot again overnight, so either i am getting a cold or something or some progesterone is kicking in, I read yesterday that your temps are supposed to stay high after OV then after 6-7dpo it dips if you are not preggo, I have just never felt this hot before. My other thought that I scared myself with this morning as I am BMT coordinator was that i was having night sweats from a new lymphoma.
I cant help myself. Anyway we will see what happens, I no longer have cramps or back pain not today anyway.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Quick update :(....i've woke up again all sypmtons full on as per for the last few days......:bfn: on boots 50 miu test............11dpo and some brownish discharge...i think the wicked witch is coming :cry:, everything looked so good....i cant understand this sick feeling that i only have in the morning.....i know im not imagining it because the last two mornings ive been crouched over the toilet gagging :blush::haha:....awk well :cry:, im guessing AF will make her appearance soon :(


----------



## kanga

glad you scan went well h

M2a, DONT GIVE UP, 50MIU ISNT THAT SENSITIVE, CAN YOU GET Hold of a Superdrug?

AF for me this morning. I am having a month off. cant believe how cruel the last few days have been, i am never usually late.


----------



## hotpinkangel

So sorry to hear the witch got you Kanga...a month off might be what your body needs, ttc is sooo stressful, take some time for yourself. :hugs:

M2A..50miu is really not that sensitive, like Kanga said, try superdrug, they're really good! fx'd for you.

:hugs:

Em xx


----------



## the_key2005

HB glad scan went well. 

Sorry to hear af got you Kanga, hang in there girl.

M2A am witht he other girls dont give up just yet.


----------



## goddess25

Kanga - am sorry the dreaded witch turned up, our bodies can be so cruel at times. Enjoy yourself next month and make sure you give yourself lots of nice treats, try to have some fun and i agree you need to take a bit of time off as its pretty stressfull.

M2A - Hope you get your hands on a more sensitive stick, perhaps you have just had a tummy bug if your AF shows, hope it doesn't good luck.

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.. I am doing ok today, my temp took a nose dive last night and I have no symptoms at all so I am thinking i was perhaps a tad optimistic too soon. 6dpo today so i guess we will know soon. My fab plan if i managed it this month of course was to give DH his card on fathers day saying from our son and bump.... here's hoping.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Goddess, i'm feeling a little better each day. We are going out for drinks and dinner tomorrow night, so hopeforly feel a little bit more in the mood! Shame about the temp dip, but so many things can affect your tempature anyway, so i would not take it as a sign. Think it is really hard to get accurate readings, as if weather changes, then so does our body temp. That sounds a lovely idea for OH, really hope you catch it this month xx

Kanga so sorry AF got you. A month off might be just what you need, no stress and just pamper yourself xxx

M2A i agree with the others, 50mui is not very sensitive, so doubt it would pick up early preg hormones, as at 11dpo not many peoples would be anywhere close to that. The average at 14dpo is 48. Maybe try a different brand which is 25mui. Fxed crossed.


----------



## hb1

Oh Kanga - terribly sorry about AF :( it will happen - it can't not - have a good month off :hugs:

M2A - def try a more sensitive test

Goddess - will have to see whether the temp dip meant anything or not - only time will tell

Lou - glad your mood has improved :)


hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well....I went and got a FRER on my morning break and got a :bfp: .....only to begin heavy bleeding this afternoon :cry: i dont have a clue whats going on with me :(

my boots test is still neg so im guessing a very very early mc....who knows :( Ive had worse news today.. :cry:

Losing my baby Max could have been prevented :sad2: :growlmad:. I was told to get my bloods taken at my 8 week midwife app....but on the day the midwife said she was going on her lunch i would get them done at 16 weeks ..... :shrug:, I then had a MMC discovered at scan.....

Today i was told i had unbelievably low oxgen, iron and something else.....if this had been caught at 8 weeks and the correct medication given (which im now on), my baby might not have died....he may have died by being oxgyen deprived in there :cry:...i dont know how to feel...im so angry and upset...if the midwife had done those tests i might still be pregnant :cry:. Ive been a total mess all day....this morning after the spotting....then the docotr...then the test and bleeding starting :cry:

sorry the witch got you to kanga.....having a month off might be a good idea just to have a wee break, im getting stuck right back in again next month :flower:, 

FX'ed goddess, that would be a great fathers day gift....hope its your month. x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Mummy2angel, i felt like crying after i read your post, i'm so so sorry. i can't even imagine how you must be feeling right now. 

Is the bleeding like AF? What an awful day you've had. i know it's not much help but if you need to talk i'm here.

Em xx


----------



## goddess25

M2A - So sorry to hear your news, i am so sad for you. I didnt really get your post. Was it your hemoglobin that was low as this is what helps carry oxygen around your blood stream, having low hemogolobin and low iron levels should not cause a miscarrage, it makes you feel pretty bad but the babies just suck it out of you. I would make another appointment when your feeling a bit better to have them explain all the tests to you.

Are you still bleeding? Perhaps its a chemical being so early. Hope you have some resolution soon. We are all here for you if you need anything. Huge huge hugs to you... wish i could actually do that.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well after reading the prescription note from the doctor....i am anemic and have more or less no B12 in my system at all, and my oxygen levels along with my blood pressure are low....i have been put on two differant kinds of tablets....cyanocobalamin and ferrous fumarate.....both to take 3 times a day.....basically the way the doctor explained it to me....is that if the problem was caught when i was 8 weeks pregnant while the baby was still alive and had i been given these tablets at that stage....my baby would probably still be alive.....however as my baby developed and grew to 13 weeks then died it is the most liekly cause the these problems together caused the baby to recieve no blood with oxygen and enough red blood cells in it to support its growth anymore.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mummy2 :hugs: sending you lots of love, that is such an absolutely upsetting thing to hear, I hope you are ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Oh M2A - :hugs: There are no words that could possibly make any of this better - I am hoping that the bleed isn't heralding the start of an early mc. If there is anything at all that has come out of this is that you will be able to work to prevent a future mc :hugs:

b12 is usually associated with pernicious anemia and this too has links to higher risks of mc before 9 weeks. 

I am on ferrous fumerate too as I have a low ferratin level - when I reading about that there is a minimum ferratin level required for pregnancy.

take care 

hx


----------



## the_key2005

sending you loads of love and :hugs: M2A


----------



## cutelou101

sending you lots of love and hugs M2A. xxxx be thinking of you xxx


----------



## goddess25

M2A - my ferritin is pretty low too although not on any treatment right now but I am thinking its about time i get it fixed again. 
What an upsetting day hearing that news... I am sorry. Now you know what your dealing with and the most important thing is to get that B12 level up to within normal limits. Did the doctor indicate how long she thought this would take with the tabs for the B12 to rise, i know that the iron tabs take a long time to build up in the system, i was severely anemic in my pregnancy and they made me take liquid iron as the uptake by the body is quicker.. almost had the iron infusions but thankfully managed to keep it just above that level.
I hope it all gets sorted out soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I've been told to take the tablets for a month then have repeat bloods....i am so upset....but as someone pointed out maybe it was a blessing in disguse that i can now deal with this problem and hopefully prevent a future loss......thanks so much girls for all the hugs and support :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs: x


----------



## hotpinkangel

i feel bad writing this now but i got 2-3 weeks on a digi yesterday. that's a good sign...right? xx


----------



## goddess25

hotpinkangel - yes that is a good sign, and no you should not feel bad about it. We are all here to support each other through the good and bad times.. and thank god there are good times otherwise what hope would we have. Congratulations, I am so pleased for you. Woohoo.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yay hot pink thats good news, its so exciting when the indicator moves up a week.

And as goddess says do NOT feel bad at all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Yay Em :happydance: The indicators are the best invention in hpt's ever! That is a v good sign :)

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay hotpink :happydance: thats great news :D, and as everyone else said you shouldnt feel bad we're here to support through good and bad x


----------



## cutelou101

Yey em! That's really good news! Don't feel bad at all, as the others said that's what we are here for, support in the good and bad. Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## goddess25

So my DH dropped a bombshell on me today... he does not think that he wants any more children. Not sure if he is going to change his mind or not, he knows I really want more and I hope that we have managed it this cycle so then it would be a mute point....

It stemmed from us having a lovely day and then going to a restaurant on the way home, we had to leave after 10-15 mins, Euan was knackered and really playing up so basically he was a pain and that was when he dropped his news. 

I guess we will see what happens.

How are you feeling today M2A?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Ohh goddess :hugs: i hope youve caught the egg this month or can change his mind!....:hugs:

Im feeling a bit better today, just going to chill and the next two weekends will be full of baby dancing, trying to stay positive....being really upset about this all wont bring him back....just need to focus on getting pregnant again and in a few days i will write my letter to the NHS.

Hope everyone else is doing well and having a nice weekend :hugs: :flower: x


----------



## hb1

Oh Goddess - hope this is just a knee-jerk reaction to a meal gone wrong - he'll prob have a re-think - fxd!!

M2A - glad you're feeling a bit better :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

M2A - Glad you are feeling better and good luck with the baby making, i really think your doing the right thing writing the letter, i would also send one to the department of midwives you went too, i hate to say it i am a RN and spent 1999-2006 in the NHS and nothing will happen but it will highlight the issues and they will at least look into it and all the people involved will be aware so hopfully next time it will make them think and do it properly.

Hb1 - I hope so.

Its wierd I really really think we have done it this month.... i dont have any real symptoms i just feel it.... if my Af turns up I am going to be really disappointed. I felt it really strongly with Euan and I have the same wierd feeling. Anyway hope your all having a nice weekend.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I'm back!

Suffering slightly with the post holiday blues but glad to be home safe and sound.

I've got so much to catch up here so I'll try and read through the last week's posts when I've got more time this afternoon. Just wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you and that I survived a week in the sun with no wine, beer or shellfish!

Catch up later x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi Girls, 

Goddess, i know how awful it is when Devon's tired and starts playing up while we're out. i also know how stressful it can be...especially for my oh. Hopefully it was just a reaction to that night. must have been horrible to hear though. fx'd for this month for you!! 

Lolly, great to hear you had a fab holiday!! 

I need a bit of advice..might be a bit tmi though.
i've been having a little bit of light brown spotting/discharge. as you might guess i'm so worried. it's not there when i wipe, it's just slightly there on the pantyliner. it's not much, but i can see it so i'm worried. could it be IB? i'm only 5w 2d. i don't have any pain or cramps with it. 

Em xx


----------



## cutelou101

Goddess i hope you caught the egg this month xx Hopeforlly as HB said it was just a jerk reaction after a nice day and the meal going wrong. They do say on the list of preg syps that a women can just 'know' they are preg, so fingers crossed it is a good sign.

Lolly welcome back! hope you had a great time away xx

M2A glad you are feeling better. Think a letter is the right thing to do too, also it might help with getting how you are feeling into words.

Em - as far as i know IB bleeding can still happen at 5w as it can be delayed. It sounds like what i would imagine IB would look like, from what i have read. Maybe give your GP a ring, as she/he knows that you are worried and your past so may reconmend coming in/advice/reasurrance. Fxed it's a good sign that the egg is burrowing in xxx

OH thinks it our month this month, bless him. I've started taking vitB6 this month, only 50mg for now until i see the doctor on Wednesday and have the blood test results explained. OH wants me to go in with a list of questions and explain why i moved doctors to her so she can understand better why i want answers. At CD11, have started bd'ing so who knows!!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Morning Ladies

Goddess, I'm sorry about your OH - I'm sure it was a reaction to a spoilt meal rather than a definite no more babies - I really hope so - I remember you saying you had some worries about childcare too so maybe thats worrying him too - am sure when you get your bfp though he will be totally over the moon. Sounds like we could have another bfp this cycle too, really got everything crossed for you.

Lolly - welcome back - very jealous - saw the pics on FB, looks amazing. Congratulations on your 4the wedding anniversary xx

M2A - you're amazing, your PMA is fantastic, I'm sure with that attitude you will have bfp in no time at all.

Cutelou cannot believe its CD11 for you already, good luck with the BD this month, good that OH is sending the positive vibes to his swimmers - are you using anything like conceive plus? I'm sure that helped us with all our bfps.

Hotpink- spotting is so so so so sooooooooo normal all through first tri - believe me, I've read everything there is to know on this over the last 4 weeks - and even if heavy bleeding like I've had and the key it still doesn't mean the end of the world. I had spotting at 5+2 - later turned into heavy bleeding- but just with the spotting I rang my GP and she arranged me a scan for 6 weeks- thats the earliest they would do - perhaps do that, will give you peace of mind. Try not to worry - I know impossible, I'm in a constant state of high anxiety at the moment.

I went for my scan this morning with the consultant - in the early hours of friday morning I had my heaviest bleed yet - got through 8 pads in 2 hours, absolutely horrendous, OH and I had little hope we'd see anything good today but there Little Tiny was, 8 weeks 4 days(spot on) with normal heartbeat. Utter relief- I've said to OH I don't think I'll ever be able to go through this again, the stress - she wasn't too worried about my funny shaped uterus, said its more common than people think and usually never gets picked up, its only because I'm having so many internal scans however she is worried about my hematoma, the blasted thing has doubled in size. Thats absolutely nothing that can be done about it though, just got to rest, stay positive and pray. Got another scan in 2 weeks and she hopes its shrunk by then. 


Well been off work for days - am here taking it very easy so better get on.

Key and Mrs G hope you're pregnancies progressing well - are you both in 2nd tri now?? Gosh it seems to have come round quick xx

We seem to have lost a few sisters - Groovy, round 2, Danni, Vickie lets us know how you're doing xx


----------



## hb1

Glad you're taking it easy Lucy - fxd the hematoma sorts itself out - have read it's more about position than size of the hematoma that increases the risk.

Hey Lolly - happy anniversary - not long now till your 20 week scan!! are you going to find out whether you have a he or a she bean ?

Lou - your oh sounds lovely :) he's going to be a great dad ! legs in the air time for you!

Em - try not to stress - ask your dr or mw about it is you're worried - a 6 week scan would show all was ok - if you can wait a few days you would def see a hb :)

I'm tired - off work this week - both oh and I booked off to be together so having a relaxing time. getting bits and bobs done but I can't do tons - I'm too tired!! I sneezed really hard yesterday and think I've pulled something in my uterus area - fxd all is ok - but I have to worry about something don't I!! Still have waves of nausea - still not been sick tho, still having crazy vivid dreams so overall am good :)

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls,
Goddess am sure DH didnt mean it and was just saying what he did out of frustration. Will keep fxd that you caught the egg this month.
Welcome back Holly, glad you had a fab time off, cant wait to hear all about it. Hotpink they say brown blood is old bad and not much to worry about but to put yourself at ease give the GP or EPAC a call and see what they say. QM so sorry to hear about your scares, am sure the bleed is no where near baby and should clear up soon. I have had my first two dry days, no red or bown cm at all on pantyliner. Its almost odd to me because I been spotting almost all through my 1st trimester. I guess these are th benefits of being in 2nd trimester. Am still waiting to blossom and glow. The ms has calmed down and I been a few days wihtout my motion bands and DH says he has noticed am staying up past 8 now which is a good sign. Only terrible thing is am still too small for maternity wear and non of my clothes fit comfortably. Am happiest in DH's old baggy trackies, its a pity I cant wear those to wear. Got a few Preggy bands so I can go without zipping my skirts or trousers. Still have to work out when am going to tell work. Any ideas girls? My ticker on my phone says baby is as big as a lemon argh!!! Speaking of fruits I need an alternative to prunes and prune juice so if any of you girls can recommend something that would just be tres super.
HB the vivid dreams are crazy, DH has even gotten in the habbit of saying 'oh so lets have last night's feature then' first then in the morning lol. Glad you are doing ok and the ms isnt too bad.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hb, am sure its fine, I've noticed I'm sneezing more than usual now I'm pregnant, weird - it always gives a little pull in the uterus area, I must try and stop myself sneezing really. Have a lovely week off relaxing with your hubby. 

I think OH and I are going to cancel our holiday - I booked it when I thought I'd m/c - and now I'm too nervous to do a 4 and half hour flight, especially with this clot. Think we'll have to do a UK hol instead. Gutted as it was a dream holiday but can't risk anything happening to Little Tiny - if I make it to 16 weeks fingers crossed!!

The Key good to hear you're well, fab you've had two clear days- do you have a hematoma too or is it something else? I hope thats the last of it for you.

Well dreams wise I've been having vivid dreams about SEX!!! I wake up every morning horny as hell(sorry this is serious TMI) but I'm not allowed to have sex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Poor OH, he's seriously missing out, I never ever usually want a.m sex and now I want it every morning and I can't. Until this hematoma goes I've been told no sex at all. Nightmare. Hope my dreams change to something else SOON!!


----------



## the_key2005

QM first that thought it was breakthrough bleeding because it kept occuring round when I was due a period but then saw the bleed during a scan and they called it a Subchorionic Hemorrhage not sure if thats the same thing. I remember reading somewhere about increased sneezing during pregnancy I think there is even a name for it (sorry probably not helping but my memory is rubbish). If you arent sneezing you are drooling from from the increased production of saliva lol.

Ok girls I really need to get of BnB and do some work lol
:hugs:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mines a subchorionic hematoma - may be similar.

Yes I must get back to work too!!!


----------



## hb1

Hey TheKey :) Glad the bleeding and ms is gettng better. Are you eating prunes to aid constipation? what about figs - fig rolls are always nice - mine is apparently the size of an olive :) Good info on the sneezing :)

Lucy - totally understand about the holiday worry - UK hols are lovely too tho - will you get your money back? Can't believe you've been medically retired :) all for a good cause tho :)

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi everyone,

Glad you're back safe and sound Lolly, hope you a fab time. 
Goddess, hopefully this is your month and OH was just having a bad day x
Good news that your spotting has calmed down Key, is your next scan 20 weeks? Are you beginning to bloom yet, I'm certainly not.
Queenie, Im so glad everythings still going ok. Im so pleased. I really hope you don't have anything else to worry about during this pregnancy because you have had your fair share x
No news from me. Scan on friday when I'll be 13w + 1. Just taken a paracetamol because Im having bloody headaches for the past few days so gave in and took something. I did my first pregnancy Yoga class yesterday and dont know whether I did something to my back because its sore too but if thats all I have to moan about Im lucky.

The yoga instructer did remind me about not using abdo muscle though so remember to roll out of bed girls and take your time doing everything. Its never too early to do your pelvic floor exercises too.

Talk to you all later xx


----------



## cutelou101

QM - glad you taking it nice and easy, hope that hematoma clears up soon. They say sex drive increases while preganant! 

HB - i'm sure it be ok, may be more senstive to pollen when preganant?? as it is hayfever season. Thanks, i think he will be too, he really really wants to be a dad. He does come out with things sometime that i know he must have looked up on the net once i've gone to bed, so he can understand whats going on.

Key glad to hear you are well and have had a couple of clear days and the MS is calming down a bit. It must be a pain inbetween maternity wear and normal clothes!

Got nurse appointment at 6.50, then doctors on Wed. Got my new bed today, my boss said to me 'you know what they say, new bed, new baby!' - heres hoping she's right!


----------



## Lolly W

Just starting to get a feel on what's been happening here over the last week. Boy, have I missed a busy week!

Queenie - What a fabulous surprise. I will be keeping my toes and fingers crossed for your scan on Monday hun. My flight was only 2.5 hours but had very limited space with BMIBaby legroom. Other than that, I drank plenty of water and felt fine. I completely understand your reservations about the clot though - I do hope you get away for a break whether it be UK or overseas as planned.

MrsG - I've got my first yoga class on Thursday and I'm not really sure what to expect. I've not done yoga before but this is an antenatal specific class which my midwife recommended. I'm going primarily to meet other mums-to-be in the area but will be nice to get some relaxation time too.

The Key & HB - Apparently mine's an avocado! Ooooh avocado with prawns....... I'm still obsessed with food.

Goddess - Those OH's of ours can be such a pain. They say some stupid things and often have no idea of the impact they have on us sensitive beings. I do hope you work through this and he realises it was no more than a bad day.

I hope I haven't missed anyone - please don't be offended if I have. Pregnancy brain is my only excuse but I've got it BAD. I put milk in my Ribena this morning instead of my muesli and then put the cat biscuits in the washing machine instead of washing powder earlier. Aaaargh!

In my department, I'm feeling good. 20 week scan is 3 weeks on Thursday (July 8th) and we've decided we definitely want to know whether we're on team pink or blue. I'm still convinced it's a boy but OH refuses to comment! 

I too have been sneezing several times a day (and night) since getting my BFP - weird. I got a stinking headache on Saturday so had to cave in and take my first paracetamol while pregnant. I've felt terribly guilty ever since but there was no way I could sleep and the pain was excrutiating.

Even though I'm now 16 weeks, I'm still convinced there's no baby. I have no bump whatsoever and haven't felt anything at all down there. No pain, no butterfly sensations, nothing. I have my Downs screening blood test on Thursday and I'm going to beg my midwife to use her doppler and let me hear the heartbeat. She told me last time that they wouldn't until at least 23 weeks but I'm going to try my best to convince her. I just can't bond with the baby in any way until I know it's still there - if that makes sense?

I've rambled on long enough - much love to you all x


----------



## hb1

Makes total sense Lolly - if you explain it I am sure they will try :hugs:

Lou - enjoy the new bed - it's not going to know what hit it arriving at ov time! :)

MrsG - glad you're doing good :) good luck for Friday :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

back from the nurse. She as lovely, she has had fertility problems herself. She has told me to ask for exercise my patient right to be reffered to gyne as she said GP's no nothing about fetility. She said the gyne at our local hospital is brill, and has helped her have 2 children. So fxed for wednesday!

Lolly i'm sure if you explained to mid wife they would understand. My friend didn't start to show until 20 weeks, now she is growing each week! She was moaning for ages she just looked like she'd eaten too many pies! So i think so some people don't grow bump as quick as others, but i know its no help with the worry. Fxed she'll let you hear heartbeat xx

Mrs G glad to hear your doing well. Good luck for Friday xx


----------



## goddess25

HI girls...

Never slept much last night as I was just feeling sick and that continued today all today so I came home and even though ff told me not to test until Thursday, i caved and there was most definitely a BFP there... its early days as it was only 10dpo and it was not super in your face BFP so I will re test in a few days just to confirm things. I am now on knicker watch and its driving me nuts... i feel a bit wet down there today and each time I feel it I am convinced its another MC.... its all we try to do and its then you move onto the next worry. I so hope that this is a sticky one.... i need to try and think positively about it all.... if it does not work out then its off to the doctors for me. I so so want this baby...


----------



## mrsG5

Good work Goddess. I think I got my first positive at 10 DPO. keep up the PMA xx

Queenie I remember HB talking about some nice places for UK breaks a while back. Check it out there are loads of good places here. I really fancy the Scilly Isles because some of the beaches look amazing but I think its a pain to get too. x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Goddess thats fabulous. Am praying its a sticky - am sure it will be - I had that wet feeling too for ages, its a good sign!!

Thanks Mrs G I will start investigating UK breaks today - haven't told OH yet that I want to cancel hol but sure he will be fine about it. I'm thinking about Scotland, somewhere remote and lovely, never really investigated Scotland before just cities but the countryside looks beautiful in pictures.


----------



## the_key2005

Fantastic new Goddess. Am sure its a sticky, will keep everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Yey Goddess!!!! :) :happydance: Congrats!!! How v exciting!!

Lucy - Scotland is fab!! North Berwick is lovely - by the sea but only 20 mins from Edinburgh so best of both worlds, Isle of Aaron is georgeous, pitlochry is beautiful too!! I'm jealous!!

I feel sick right now - oh about to make lunch :) must clean the kitchen today!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lucy - if you do go to North Berwick there is a lovely place called St. Abbs that is so beautiful... Edinburgh is great too. I miss it so much...

am doing fine today still pangs of nausea and trying not to stress out so much. I am going to re test on Thursday so hopeing for a stronger BFP then and really just hoping its still there. I am so scared and trying not to get too excited.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Bless Goddess, am praying for a strong line for thursday too xx

Thanks Ladies, I will have a look at north berwick etc

HB - you've got a ticker up - very exciting, I'm still a bit nervous to put one up - will prob be 3 rd tri by the time I do!!!

Going to have a nap - very tired today xx


----------



## cutelou101

goddess very exciting, really hope its nice and sticky and you get a deeper line on Thrusday! congrats xx

Queenie scotlands lovely, i just love UK hols and countryside (i'd live there if i could!). Think i post a bit back some Uk place, think Laycroft Valley and Griffon Forest, both in England.

Had bit of a rubbish day at work today, so trying to chill out now and get in the bd'ing mood. Need to go off and do my afternoon opk!


----------



## hb1

Oh Lou - have a relaxing bath and a nap and wake up ready to grab oh !

I'm off for a nap too - my oh is already there!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

that sounds lovely, really wish i could as i'm shattered, but i'm marking for an exam board so stuck on a laptop every free moment! Enjoy your nap, i'm very envious xxx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls for your support, i am aure I will be on here being a bit frantic from time to time, yesterday I totally knew I was pregnant so that was why i tested... i stil feel it but the symptoms are subsiding a wee bit so we will see.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Goddess!!! Yay!! congratulations!!!! fx'd for you!! i know how you feel, i'm not really thinking about it too much, sounds awful but i'm taking it a day at a time at the moment, if i can get through the day with no bleeding then i'm happy. xx

Queenie - Berwick is lovely, my auntie had a caravan there when i was younger - we used to go twice a year!

How's everyone else? i'm feeling rubbish, always hungry..(this really has to stop, i'm piling weight on!!!) and i feel like i've got a permanent hangover.

Em xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Afternoon ladies,

Just back from my new doctors. They have not got my notes through yet, so the doctor is not willing to reffer me or send me for any more blood tests. Said to come back in 3 weeks, which i promptly burst into tears. I told her what my old doctor said to me about how their is no problems because i can get preganant, and she promised that she would not do that and would look into it, but doesn't want to send me for more blood tests until she has seen the others. She said gyne is an interest of hers. Just so gutted as 3 weeks would mean 2 more cycles before even being reffered. Sorry to bring PMA down, just having such a bad week at work, and was really hoping for some good news today. Really worry if i do fall, and my progestrone is low like i think it is, i may just mc anyway.

Hope everyone else is good xx

Em you poor thing! hopeforly it will ease off soon xx


----------



## the_key2005

hi Lou, so sorry to hear you are down. Could you not ask to see another doctor? My sister was diagnosed with low progestrone and they've given her some progestrone cream to use soon as she finds out she has another BFP. They've even said they could move her to progestrone tablets to help maintain the pregnancy until the placenta takes over. Did your GP say why 3 wks wait? Is that how long the paperwork will take to get to her?
Em hun the hunger never goes away, trick is small meals every few hours. Seems to work for me but lately all I want is a big indian complete with pilau rice and naan bread *sigh*


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou - Can you not ask for a copy of the blood tests and take them in to an appointment - I know that the movements of notes is always a slow process but you are entitled to a copy by law - it might not take too long for them to give you precise info - it's not like you need a copy of your full notes? Sorry it feels like everythings dragging - but if you can't get referred immediately do take heart that your last cycle seemed to perk up so there's every chance that the hormones are back in a bit more balance :hugs:

Em - agree with TheKey - I have been having fruit snacks in between meals - was even hungry one night when ( as usual ) was woken by my crazy dreams - in the end had to go down and get some toast or I wouldn't have got back to sleep :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou I agree with HB, I would go into your old GP and get a copy of everything that you have had done so far, if they wont give you a copy which they should, make them fax it to your new doctor.


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Lou, Get the old GP to get the notes over asap. what would they do if you had something like cancer, they wouldn't say come back in 3 weeks. I can totally understand how you feel, sometimes its like you hav no control at all. Like HB says you are entitled to a copy of your notes so why dont you try and get a copy off the old GP while you can. It wont affect you because you aren't their patient anymore. 

Hb, the hunger used drives me mad. I have to keep a packet of cereal by my bed at night because I wake up hungry all the time. Im comvinced my teeth are going to fall out. I wish I could limit myself to fruit snacks, crisps were the only thing that would hit the spot because of the nausea. Its calming down now though. Still having the mental dreams/nightmares. The one last night was horrific!

Hows everyone else.


----------



## hb1

I do have ginger biscuits as well for when I feel sick :)


----------



## goddess25

Its 8.50pm and I have just done my daily temp ok i so i dont follow the rules and do it in the morning after sleep... i do it at the same time every night... i felt super hot about 30 mins ago and have taken my temp now when i feel normal.. and its taken a massive dip...so i am really worried now that maybe my BFP from Monday is going to turn into a chemical... I am doing my FRER Digi in the morning and I am dreading it to be honest....if it comes up not pregnant i will be really disappointed. So much of our efforts go in to getting that positive test. I was thinking i should maybe leave it till Fri as I am off work then if there is nothing there. I have laid it out anyway and will see how I feel in the morning. Perhaps being at work when I am super busy would be a good thing. I have decided I will do it... but I am sure I will be scared to look at it after. I feel so nervous just thinking about it and I am sure I wont sleep tonight.

If your pregnant does your temp stay consistently high? Not sure what the normal pattern is to be honest... all i know is that it is supposed to take a large dip before your period is due. I will let you all know what the result is tomorrow. 

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## hb1

I would only trust a morning temp - good luck with the test Goddess - I did mine each week to check the conception indicator was going up and each time convinced myself it wouldn't have - I hate that stomach in your mouth feeling so totally empathise :hugs:

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Lou, sorry about the disppointment at your docs, docs are so annoying, we always go in with high hopes of them helping us and so many times we get disappointment. I agree with everyone else - try and get the results off your old doc and go in with tem and see if you can get ball rolling quicker - tell her your worry about falling pregnant and needing to know if the progesterone is the cause so she can get the ball rolling on those tests asap. Good Luck hun, it will be fab once everything is sorted though.

Goddess, I've never temped, always wake at different times so it didn't work for me but i'm sure you can only go by morning temps, the evening ones would be affected by everything you'd been doing during the day. Don't count yourself out yet, I'm sure everything is ok. Looking forward to that frer result xxxx

God I cant stop eating, I havent really had MS but I'm alwasy hungry and feel sick if I get too hungry - Mrs G I want crisps all teh time - its teh salt I think, managed not to have any today but thats a first, I havent dared weigh myself I think I' ballooning, because of this hematoma I can't do any exercise and even walking has to be a bare minimum, I feel like a big blubbery vile beached whale. 

Just praying at next scan its reduced and I can get exercising again.

Got horrendous lower back ache today - just had to take paracetamol as It was unbearable, bit scared as it feels like really bad AF pains. Anyone else had this?


----------



## goddess25

I have not been sleeping that well or rather i have been waking up super early. This morning I was awake by 4.20, my alarm goes off at 5.50 so i lay for a bit and decided to get up and pee and do the test and my little bean is still in there, my digi came up with its :BFP: so I just need to try and be positive for now. 

I went back to bed and read for an hour then did the normal morning routine and came to work, I was so happy that i had a wee cry nothing major here sitting on the toilet watching the test.

I suppose I am just playing the waiting game now and i think i should look to see when I am due... I think it will be 24th Feb or something like that... Euan was born in Feb too. I really want to put up a ticker but its a bit too soon.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## goddess25

QM - I had lower back pains with Euan quite a lot, its normal try not to worry. I am jealous about the crisps, they are rubbish over here and I think I will have to order a whole load from an online store... but they are so expensive.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girls, laptop broke :( so using mums just now so might not be back on till tuesday. 

Just wanted to say a wee thank you to hb1 :hugs:, it was lovely off you to post them for me, thanks hun :flower:

Hope everyone is well as can be x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Congrats Goddess!!! Really happy for you :happydance::happydance:and also worried about your crisp situation, maybe you could get someone you know to send you out a big selection box.

Know what you mean about the ticker, I'm not putting one up yet, not sure I ever will, last time I m/c the day after I put it up so feel like I don't want to jinx this one. I'm just living scan to scan at the moment. 11 days till next one!!


----------



## goddess25

I know the crisp situation is utterly rubbish... I will ask for some care packages once i get on a bit and i can tell....

I had my mc the day after i put up my last ticker too and did the whole announcing etc on the BFP section, started a pregnancy journal and then i felt a bit stupid about it.


----------



## cutelou101

thanks all, feeling better today. Been to old doctors and they said they would print them but doctor charging 33p a copy! lol! I just laughed and said fine, going to pick them up in 45 minutes. Thanks for letting me know i could do that, i didn't even think! Hopeforlly i can see her now before CD21 so can have blood tests again this month to check.

CD14, still no strong line on OPK this afternoon, but didn't have time to do one in work this morning, but have increased CM so maybe i missed the LH surge??

Goddess congratulations! I am too worried about your crisp situ! Think you def need a care package of crisps over there, its what always disappoints me about north america/canada, no decent crisps! Very pleased for you xx

QM try not to worry, i know it's hard. Think my books said back pain was because things are streching inside. Keeping everything crossed for your scan in 11 days! xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Congrats Goddess!!! that's brilliant news! sorry to hear about the crisps though!!!

Lou, really hope you get sorted soon, so annoying when you know what you want but need someone to help you get there. fx'd you get the help you need xxx

Queenie - i had really bad backache when i was pregnant with Devon-Harry. try warmish hot water bottle ( not really hot though!) and try and be more aware of your posture...your muscles are so much more relaxed, and get pulled and strained more easily. Hope it eases off soon. xx

I got my 3+ on a digi this week!!!

Em xxx


----------



## hb1

Lou - glad you got your records sorted - go get them tests!! as for the surge - whilst it's good to know the main thing is that you dtd :) 

Yey to Em and your 3+ :) !!!

Goddess - hang in there lovely - every reason for everything to be totally fine. Such a shame about the crisps - crisps have also improved over here - salt and vinager kettle chips - yum!!! McCoys are fab, and obviously the classic walkers, even down to the lowly space raiders!! def get your orders in with your mum and dad!!!

No probs M2A - I only had the 4 left - so used 20 over 3 cycles!!

How's everyone elses cycles going this month? What are you using?

I have hayfever - pants ! off to get a maternity bra fitted with my mum then we will have lunch with her best friend ( my godmother ) and I'm staying over at my parent's tonight as we're off to my gran's 91st birthday - going to be wild :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

I need to keep thinking that this time it will be ok. I am so glAd I have you girls to keep me thinking this. Dh is pleased in his own way the first loss really affected him and I think he just protects himself a bit. 

Hb the s&v kettle chips do sound yum my parents are coming over in September so that will be nice and I will be placing a crisp order I think crisps and good indisn food is what we miss the most. I used to miss chocolate but I was home in Jan and we both had some it was disgusting so incredibly sweet so we have acclamated to the crap Canadian chocolate.

It's almost 8am I am off work today and euan has just woken up so better go and get theunchkin

have a nice day girls


----------



## cutelou101

Yey Em! thats great news!! xx

HB hope you enjoy your grans party! Poor you with hayfever - my OH has it and it keeps him up at night it gets so bad.

Goddess - hope your doing ok today, and having a nice weekend. Glad DH is pleased, think the men do find it hard to, and they often get forgotten.

Postive OPK yesterday and today, so guess i'm oving at the moment, lets see if i can catch it and then keep it!

Hows everyone else this cycle? Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## goddess25

Lou fab use about the positive opks I am so hoping that you catch the egg this month I have my fingers crossed for you. 

It's 6.30 right now on a Saturday morning dh is in the spare room sleeping he sleeps there during the week as he gets home from work at 2am and I am up before six and he needs to get up with euan in the day time anyway the computer is in there so browsing the Internet on my phone it's a bit of a pain.

Going out to a housewarming party this morning then home for steven getting up it's fathers day tomorrow so we will do something nice I am sure have a great weekend girls.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girls, 

Glad you got a 3+ on CBD hotpink :)

Hope your keeping ok goddess :happydance:

Im just waiting to OV, no OPK this month so we're going to BD later and tomorrow, and then next weekend fri,sat,sun and use the softcups and keep FX'ed :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck bd'ing m2a! 

Quick question ladies - has anyone/does anyone have ovulation pains? i think i have them today, but its quiet painful sharp pain in lower left side, so now wondering if its too painful for ov pains? I got it last month on other side, but not as painful as this. Just feel like curling up with hot water bottle rather than bding!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou I get ov pains but they don't last long, just a few minutes, sharp pains and sometimes a popping feeling.

Glad you got your positive opks, looks like your cycle getting regular again. Good Luck for the BD'ing xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Each month is a bit different for me but sometimes my O pains can be exactly as how you described and yes it seems to change from one side to the other.
Its difficult to focus on being in the mood when your sore and as you say want to curl up in bed with a hot water bottle.


----------



## goddess25

OOPs M2A - I hope you catch that egg this month. Good Luck!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks goddess and queenie, hoping it's good sign that cycle may be returning to normal. No temp rise this morning though, exactly same as yesterday.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Ladies,

Gosh what have I missed? Just a quick up then will catch up. I have unopened box of 20Clearblue Fertility Monitor Test sticks that expires some time later this year. Thought I woud give you girls first dibbs on it before I put it on the Buy and Swap thread. They normally go for £19.99 at boots but will accept resonable offers. Just PM me if you are interested.


----------



## goddess25

Hope you all had a really nice weekend. I did it was lovely, although I wish it would have been a little longer. I am at work now been here since about 7am.. its fairly busy already and I have quite a bit to do today. 

Today I have been pregnant for 1 week so that s a good milestone, i eventually caved and put a ticker up since i thought that if something is going to happen it will happen regardless if i put that up or not. Feeling ok, peeing loads and am feeling pretty tired. I am actually feeling pretty positive about the whole thing, i know its still very early but trying not to dwell on the bad stuff.

How are you all doing today?


----------



## goddess25

Well had a little moment this morning at work not sure how but thought i would do another test.. so i went down to the drug mart in my building on my coffee break and bought 2 clear blue digis , it came back as 2-3 weeks which puts me about the right dates so I will save my next one until next week.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yay Goddess for 2-3 weeks. Its so good when the digis go up.

Keep crying at the moment - everything is making me cry - but been thinking about my cat that died 5 weeks ago today, been hard sobbing and worried will be bad for the baby so trying to calm down. 

Also have terrible terrible bloating, quite painful and all my trousers and bras are tight, don't want to buy anything till 12 week scan though as so scared something could go wrong.

Mummy 2 and Lou where are you in your cycles now?

Key I saw your other post, hope went ok telling your friend, very hard thing to do but very brave of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

QM your probably just grieving a bit later about your cat as when it happened you were so focussed on the baby and what was happening I am not surprised that now that everything is a bit more settled you feel this way. I hope you feel better soon. I think you should buy some clothes to make you a bit more comfortable.


----------



## cutelou101

queenie so sorry you been feeling low, goddess is prob right that you are grieiving late. You will also have loads of hormones rushing round you. Really hope you feel better soon. I think you should buy a few bits too, so you feel more comfortable. xxx 

Goddess Yay! thats great news on the digi! congrats! glad you are feeling nice and postive and had a good weekend.

My temp rise was 36.5 to 36.6, and it has stayed there the last 2 days, so that would suggest low progestrone again this month i guess. I'm feeling quiet relaxed this month, i'm not expecting to fall preg as after seeing the print out of my blood tests, NHS expect you to be at least 30nlm and i was 18 nlm, so i was in the bottom bracket. I have been taking 50mg of b6 - but doubt its enough to boost it. Just looking forward to glasto, and trying not to think of my impending due date! Doc's tomorrow so see what she says again.

M2A how are you getting on?

Hows everyone else?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Goddess!!! congrats on 2-3!!! i was so happy when i got mine! Queenie, sorry you're feeling sad, i was devastated when my first cat Sooty died - i had him since i was small- even saw him being born. he lived to be 16 though. my kitten Nemo was hit by a car and killed when i was prenant with Jessica-nicole. it was awful. i have a cat now, Lola, and i would hate if anything happened to her. i know how you must feel, please try not to worry. You should defo buy some clothes if you aren't comfy.
Good luck at the docs Lou, i don't know much about prog. levels but i hope you get sorted soon. fx'd for you.

I'm sorry i haven't been on for a while...i'm having really bad sickness at the moment. it's all day sickness and i'm constantly eating to take it away, but as soon as i stop eating it's back. i'm going to end up huge, my clothes are already getting tight but i'm only 6w3d..way too early for maternity clothes. 
How is everyone else doing? Lolly? Danni? Kanga? where are you????!
Em x


----------



## goddess25

Lou I dont know much about the progesterone either good luck at the doc and I hope you get some good news about it. Glastonbury is going to be ace. Who is playing this year?

QM - hope your feeling a bit better today.

hotpink - hope you feel better soon. I had horrendous nausea last time from 6-16 weeks and at the moment I have mild - moderate waves of nausea and if it stays like this then I will be very very happy. I am waiting for that 6 week mark next week to see if mine kicks in as badly. I really hope not.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Don't worry, I'm still here. I've been keeping up to date with all your posts just not really felt like coming on much for some odd reason. I'm going through a real paranoia phase (again) and I'm convinced something has gone wrong.

I've still got no bump and just don't feel pregnant in any way, shape or form. I've felt no movement which I know is normal at this early stage but I'm just desperate for some reassurance. I posted in 2nd tri today and lots of others are feeling the same way but my history makes me worry more than most - you girls know how I feel.

My scan isn't until 8th of July and my midwife wouldn't even entertain listening in with her doppler to put my mind at ease. I mentioned a private scan to my hubby last night but he just brushed it off saying our NHS one is only 2 weeks away. It feels like a lifetime since our 12 week scan - well I suppose it is nearly 2 months.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Lolly W

Ps - Can I make any of you new BFPs red in my signature yet?

x


----------



## hb1

QM - I have been crying over anything - crazy hormones and real grief for your fur baby together will mean that you're really feeling it :hugs: - have also been feeling snug in my clothes - really thinking about getting a couple of maternity skirts soon ( too soon really but hey!! ) - doesn't help that it's so hot!!

Yey to Goddess's digi results :happydance: !!! 

Lou - I am v jealous of glastonbury - going to be a warm one too!! take plenty of sunscreen!! You're right not to stress too - def better for you :)

M2A - fxd for your eggy :) go get your bean!!

Lolly - my 12 week scan is 8th July !!! how fab :)

hx

Em - get out those ginger biscuits - been a lifesaver!!


----------



## goddess25

Lolly - I can understand how you are feeling. I really cant believe that your midwife would not just use her doppler on you.. my mw started using the doppler about 12 weeks for me and i actually bought one myself which i found re assuring but sometimes scary at the same time. I am sure that everything is fine.. I feel for you. Do you have a midwife appointment before your scan date. Can you go and see another midwife thats ridiculous she is there to take care of you too not just the baby.. i would call them and tell her your concerns again and ask to pop in for a doppler test.

With Euan my bump never appeared until late on well past 20 weeks and it was not long after that i felt the first movement.

HB - hope you get some nice new clothes soon, very exciting buying maternity gear. I think i need to crack open the ginger biscuits myself.


----------



## Lolly W

Thanks girls, it's a weird situation as it wasn't my usual midwife who did the Downs test. My next appointment isn't until the 5th of August, other than my scan, so it's unlikely I'll get any comfort until the scan in two weeks. 

I discussed having a private scan with my OH last night but he wants to save the money for a 4D scan at around 30 weeks. I see his point but, since the 12 week scan, each day has been an agonising wait.

Anyone, I'm going to chill out and pop the footie on tc this afternoon. OH is away at a conference so I've been to M&S and I'm indulging in all my favourite food!


----------



## goddess25

Lolly I am sure everything will be fine. I have to say too I am jealous about your m&s splurge.. i so miss it for yummy food items. Hope you enjoyed it and the football not sure what the results are yet.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Lolly sorry to hear the midwife was not very helpful and would not entertain the doppler. Hope you enjoyed the footie and your M&S food! I can imagine how your feeling, but i'm sure everything will be ok. My friend did not start showing until 20 weeks, just after her 2nd scan.

HB not long now thats great! Yep getting very excited about glasto now!

Hotpink - sorry to hear you been bad with the MS, hope you manage to settle it somehow :hugs:

just back from the docs, she is sending me for full blood works next week, and then will refer me with all the blood works to a gyne. So now just relaxing and getting ready for glasto. Camper van pick up, but managed to get a puncture today, but trying to stay calm! OH and me said our aim next year is to go with our baby while on maternity leave, so aiming for a hippy baby!

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

That's great Lou, things are moving forward for you!! where are you in your cycle at the moment? I think the camper van sounds brilliant! what's it like?? i like the old 60's VW campers, think they are so retro! 

Lolly, you can hire the dopplers, my friend hired hers..think it was around £15 a month. it might help to reassure you. if it helps i didn't show with Jessica till just after 20 weeks...my friend is the same, nothing then one day it pops up!!! I'm sooooooo bloated, and the sickness is no better, tried ginger biscuits today, kept it off then was making tea and had to rush off....... i hate being sick :-(

How's everyone doing? 

Em xx


----------



## hb1

I had a nap after work and ended up sleeping for 2 hours - oooops!! feel groggy and worried I won't sleep tonight. Getting lots of round ligament pain today - twinges always add to the stress...

Lou - Good news on the Dr's :) - never been with a baby to a festival but my friends did take their 6 mth old to Stonehenge when we went a couple of years ago - v cute :)

Goddess - good news on needing ginger biscuits :) am too jealous of lolly's M&S extraveganza but my oh is currently making one of my fave meals at the mo so mushn't grumble :)

Em - poor you - are you actually being sick? I have just had waves of nausea - came close a couple of times !! The bloat isn't fun - right with you there :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou - have a fab time at Glastonbury - v jealous and the weather is going to be hot hot hot for once. 

Lolly do you know anyone with a dopler you could use? I know the wait is interminable between scans - I've been having many more than is usual and still interminable - hopefully the next two weeks will fly.

Goddess and Hotpink sorry about the MS - i didn't get it too bad, just queasiness(only allayed by me eating=huge beached whale) and extreme hunger that makes me feel sick unless I eat quick - when I had my first m/c I had chronic ms so lucky this time I guess.

Does anyone know if certain foods cause more bloatedness? I have given up white bread and anything with white flour after an agonising night a few days ago but I'm still getting bloating and wonder if somethings causing it. Do you think cheese can?

HB am still getting twinges/cramps/ agoinising stabbing pains/burning pains all which freak me out. Hopefully its all normal.

I'm still spotting brown all day most days, but no fresh red bleed for 10 days. Just praying at scan on monday baby is still there and hematoma shrinking. I need to get back to exercise I am feeling monstrous.

Finally Bring on the Germans - its coming home its coming home - xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lolly I bought my doppler off ebay quite cheap it was a new one and it came with the gel to use.. i never used it obsesively every few days just once...


----------



## cutelou101

Queenie my personal trainer (who is also preganant) always reconmends to me hot water in the morning, maybe with a slice of lemon. She swears by it to easy bloatness.

HB hope you managed to get to sleep ok last night, and enjoyed your dinner! 

EM- its a converted toytoa van thing. its got a bed and fridge in the back, and some chairs. I'll prob but some pics on FB when i get back of it. I'm CD21, but ovulated 3 days late.


----------



## Lolly W

I was always going to get a doppler but the sonographer at my 12 week scan told my OH and I that they are really bad for the baby. Apparently my local hospital are piloting a scheme where they only use them if they absolutely need to as they believe they are a cause of miscarriage! I'm not saying this to be contraversial or scare anyone but it's what I was told. Part of me thinks it's rubbish but OH doesn't want to take the risk - therefore I'm going to remain doppler-less!

HB- Our scans are two weeks today! What time is yours? Mine's at 10am so nice and early. I am hoping to buy something baby related afterwards, if everything's ok, in an attempt to help it finally sink in.

I was convinced I'd have a bump by my 20 week scan but doesn't look like it :-(


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hb...yes, i'm really being sick. it's horrible :-( 
queenie, i'm bloated too, it makes you feel awful doesn't it.
Lolly, i didn't know that...might have to re-think the doppler idea myself, not that i'm anywhere close enough to use one yet!! and i don't mind going red, i don't think it can change what's going to happen now. 
Em xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls,
Lolly we got a doppler ver early on to use for reassurance. My midwife was ok about it so long as we used it every other week at most. But yes I have heard the same stories you have. Here is an article that may help explain things better : Home foetal heart monitors 'risk. Yeh a little controversal.
QM any news on how your hematoma is doing? Yesterday I had a massive bleed and ended up in A&E. Baby is doing fine thank goodness but I have been signed off work and given strick instructions to take it easy and complete bed rest for two weeks. So ladies you will start to see more of me on here now :blush:. Will be praying for all our TTCers and also for healthy 9mths to the rest of us. :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Lolly we got a doppler ver early on to use for reassurance. My midwife was ok about it so long as we used it every other week at most. But yes I have heard the same stories you have. Here is an article that may help explain things better : Home foetal heart monitors 'risk. Yeh a little controversal.
> QM any news on how your hematoma is doing? Yesterday I had a massive bleed and ended up in A&E. Baby is doing fine thank goodness but I have been signed off work and given strick instructions to take it easy and complete bed rest for two weeks. So ladies you will start to see more of me on here now :blush:. Will be praying for all our TTCers and also for healthy 9mths to the rest of us. :hugs:

Thanks Key, my midwife seemed to imply that the doppler itself could cause a problem rather than just the misuse use of it delaying treatment etc. Hmmm, something to think about... 

I've got myself in such a state, I feel sick. I've rung my GP but they're closed until 2pm and now not answering at all. My midwife is at the GP surgery this afternoon so I was hoping to speak to her. I've also rung Babybond and another private scan place in Cardiff. Babybond can fit me in on Monday for £79 and will tell us the gender and the other could see me tonight for £120 but won't tell us the gender. I'm in such a muddle and OH would probably go mad if he knew I was doing all this ringing around.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - I think you should have a scan if you're worried, its not good for you to get into a state and 2 weeks doesn't sound long but it is b****y long when you're baking a bun. I can tell you though that I think its perfectly normal to worry - I am terrified that on monday I will have bad news that I've had a mmc - there are so many posts in first tri and 2nd tri with people with the same fears so I think we're normal - also have you seen in 2nd tri - LOADS of people with no bumps at all yet so please try not to worry, everyone carries differently, I'm sure any day now you will pop out - but I think if your OH knew what a state you were in he would not mind you having a scan - especially after what you've been through with previous pregnancies. Sending lots of love - I am sure your LO is absolutely fine and dandy.

Key - I have my next scan on monday, I'm really scared - about mmc and also that the hematoma will have got bigger or that the placenta will have grown over it. My last major bleed was 2 weeks ago today - basically between 3 and 5 am I sat on the loo with blood gushing out, it was teh worst experience of my life, I then had heavy bleeding - I had to use tena lady maxis as only things thick enough to cope - till the sunday. For last 10 days or so I always have brown/black when I wipe and sometimes i have red/brown/black on the liner but thank god no gushing. I'm so sorry you have gone through another episode, it is so scary. Are you literally in bed now for 2 weeks or can you move around your house a bit? I did a week of sofa lying but now I come to work and sit with feet up as much as poss, in the evenings its back to the sofa.

Thing is I've read tons about these hematomas and I think whatever you do they just do what they want, resolve when they want and there's little we can do, however I think if we can minimise teh bleeding by being as still as possible thats good - in USA the attitude to these is totally different to here, everyone however big it is is put on bedrest, doesn't seem to happen here. From what I've read 99% clear by 21 weeks. Roll on 21 weeks!!!!!

Anyone sorry everyone - bit boring for those without a hematoma

Lou - thanks for the tip, will try that first thing and last thing at night, see if it helps. Was in agony in bed last night with the bloat.


----------



## the_key2005

Aaww Lolly hun go ahead and have the scan. Go with babybond, I have heard great things about them and you seem to get more for your money with them. During my recent scan the sonographer asked if I was booked in for my 20wk and when I said yes she said 'oh ok they will tell you the sex then'. She wouldnt tell us but it was obvious she had picked up on it, cheeky ey!. We werent too fussed, was just pleased bab was doing ok. But yes the last thing bab needs is mummy worrying, am sure DH will understand if you tell him how worried you are.
QM - your experience is exactly what I been going through. I think I've only had 2 clear weeks of no brown spotting or bleeding. Am allowed to move around the house but no hoovering, gardening, long walks or heavy lifting.I am to spend as much time as possible resting (with all the eating am doing, here comes the lbs *gulp*). I was meant to be doing the race for life this weekend, oh well. DH had to ask because he was worried I wouldnt be able to make his tea lol tsk men! To the rest of the girls I hope all this talk about hematomas is not frightening anyone, if so I apologise. QM here is to 21weeks, i so cant wait, roll on!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Haha, I still make the tea but OH has to do the clearing up - actually been feeling really guilty as OH having to do everything about the house, you don't realise how much stuff round house involves lifting - he's having to water all my plants every night - windowboxes and pots which he hates, poor OH, and get the washing out the machine and do all the shopping. Oh well at least he's getting trained up for when LO arrives.

I am huge because of not moving - havent dared weigh have put scales away - but I can tell looking in mirror its gross, really trying to watch what I eat now as don't want to put on more than 20-25lbs whole pregnancy, prob halfway there already!!!!

Lolly - have you booked your scan!!!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, Hope everyone is surviving!

Avoid pulses, legumes and refined carbohydrate for the bloating. Its a total nightmare and can be really sore. The worry never gets any less in my view, whether its spotting, no bumps,twinges but not much we can do about it I suppose, apart from trying to chillax.

I would get a scan lolly. I've had 2 private ones and did find it helps. Im sure your OH would understand. You cant put a price on peace of mind.

My nausea seems to have calmed down (touch wood), still get odd bits now and again but its such a relief. I to have gained a ton of weight already, mostly because of the constant snacking to treat the nausea but Im trying not to think about that either. Im sure the sleepless nights the breastfeeding will sort that out come december

My wee nephew has developed chicken pox this morning so Im now panicking about that. I've never had it but my mw refused to check my antibodies because she thinks im not at risk. When I looked on the Royal college of obs and gynae website they say significant exposure is 15min face to face contact which I've deffo had considering Ive put him to bed, bathed him etc so Iasked one of the drs at work to check my bloods instead. the annoying thiing was I asked the mw to check my antibodies at my booking appt and she said she would but never did. My booking appt was a total waste of time and feeling a bit angry about the whole thing!

Anyway sorry about the rant, keep cooking, oving and bding everyone. xx


----------



## hb1

Hey Lolly - go for th £79 one - maybe see if your folks would do it as an early xmas pressy? Please don't stress yourself - remember there is no reason for something to be wrong :hugs:

Key - :hugs: to you - glad that beany is good - rest up :flower: thanks for the info on dopplers - think I will get one - tbh you hear more scare stories over US but I don't believe them!

Oh Em - that's pants - keep an eye on it - don't get dehydrated!! Don't know if ginger would even touch that - have also been told to try arrowroot biscuits...

Lou - you will already be there but have a fun time :) seek out the posh loos!! 

Lucy - good news on the recent lack of bleeding - keeping fxd for Monday :)

MrsG - really get on at the dr about the chickenpox thing - don't stop till they check you out!! grrrrrrr

Where's Kanga and M2A and the rest of the ladies ?

Hope everyone's well :hugs:

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G glad you've got a doc that will test your immunity for you - think thats really bad of your midwife - I've never had chicken pox so when I started TTC I got tested and luckily was immune(loads of my friends kids were getting it so was worried). I'm sure you'll be immune too if you've gone this long without catching it. Fingers crossed.

I didn't know there was worries about dopplers and US - I'm having loads of US so I hope its just rumours.

Glad its not just me piling on the pounds - we'll have to all lose it together afterwards!!!

Mrs G what hospital will you be having baby at? I'm kingston.

I think Kanga said she was having a month off - hopefully she'll be back soon.

We do seem to have lost a few sisters recently though.


----------



## Lolly W

Girls!

I've just been for the scan! 

It was the £120 one but OH said it's nothing if it makes me feel better. He was so worried as when I got in from yoga I just burst into tears. It was brilliant and, wait for it....... it's a girl!!!! They said on the phone they wouldn't tell me the sex but they must have liked us as they asked at the end if we wanted to know! 

I'm soooooo happy and relieved I can't even explain how it feels. 

Thank you so so much for all your support and for encouraging me to do what feels right - and not take the sensible option! You're a lifeline you really are.

xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Hi girls hope your all doing well... Lolly defo pay for a scan it will be well worth it.

You should defintely get checked for chicken pox Mrs G you have been exposed.

Am feeling a bit stressed just now my best friend at home was 9 weeks pregnant she had a scan about 5 weeks to rule out a ectopic and they could see the sac etc but never re did the scan she called to tell me that she has a blighted ovum so now i am crapping it that there is nothing in me either. I found out yesterday about it...and i just feel so bad for her and i feel even worse because i am thinking about me.... what a crappy friend. The first thing i did this morning was do a preg test just a regular and the positive came up straight away as the pee was moving through the stick so no wait time at all which i know has got to be a good sign...

Sorry to moan but its just such a head ****. Dont like to swear but you know what I mean.


----------



## goddess25

Lolly I am so happy for you, you totally did the right thing... now you can relax for the next few weeks and then you get to see your baby again.. Woohoo


----------



## the_key2005

woohooo!! Lolly congratulations, and a little girl also wow, here is to team pink for you. How exciting am so glad she is doing well. Did DH go with you, aww you must be both over the moon.
Goddess hun dont beat yourself for feeling how you are about your friend. I guess its only natural for us to feel that way, no way are you a crappy friend. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Guess I am just worried am having moderate cramping this afernoon and am trying to remind myself that it's normal around this time you can't help thinking the worst in our situations just trying to take it day by day right now


----------



## Lolly W

the_key2005 said:


> woohooo!! Lolly congratulations, and a little girl also wow, here is to team pink for you. How exciting am so glad she is doing well. Did DH go with you, aww you must be both over the moon.
> Goddess hun dont beat yourself for feeling how you are about your friend. I guess its only natural for us to feel that way, no way are you a crappy friend. :hugs:

I'm so pleased - yes he came with me. We were both convinced it was a boy so we only had Toby picked out. We can't seem to agree on a girl's name so we've got some work to do there! The sonographer said they can be 70% sure of the gender at this stage but I'm sure she woldn't have said anything if she wasn't sure? Imagine if the NHS say it'a boy!


----------



## Lolly W

goddess25 said:


> Guess I am just worried am having moderate cramping this afernoon and am trying to remind myself that it's normal around this time you can't help thinking the worst in our situations just trying to take it day by day right now


Goddess - I'm not going to say don't worry as I have worried constantly for 17 weeks! All I can say is I thought I would never have a baby after 2 mmc in a row and here I am. I had spotting, cramps, no symptoms, no bump and pretty much every other reason to think it was all over but fate took a hand and hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, just a quick post from, will catch up After the weekend

lollyso glad you went for a scan, brill it's a little girl, you and oh mustbe over the moon!

Key glad beany is doing well, you rest up xxx

queenie be thinking of you on Monday, hope the hematoma hasgone downxx

mrsg def get on to the doc

em and hb hope your doing well

goddess it's totally natural to be feeling how you do, it's doesn't make you a bad friend. Xxx

hope I havnt missed anyone out! Hope you all have a goodweekend! See you the other side


----------



## mrsG5

Brilliant news Lolly, we just worry about everything but it just goes to show you everyone is different with bumps, sickness etc. We all have expectations about what we should be feeling, looking like and when we dont we panic. I hope you enjoy this time now before the next worry sets in!!! You better get thinking about the girls names now x

Goddess dont worry about thinking about yourself. Its totally natural asnd doesnt mean you're a bad friend. 

Queenie Im in Kingston too. What a coincidence. We can compare notes, how funny. I had a really good sonographer at my 12 week. Her name was richenda I think and she really took her time. My sister had her 2 at Kingston too, the most recent being 7 weeks ago and she seemed happy enough. Parking is a total nightmare though. x


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls your right it is natural to think that way.

Lolly when euan was born it was the opposite for us we thought we were having a girl so only had girls names out popped a boy and he was nameless for 5 days. It's so hard picking names hope you find some you like soon.

Qm thinking of you and hope the scan on Monday is ok I am sure it will be.

Have a wonderful weekend girls.

Lou when is glasto this weekend if it is have a blast wish I was gp
going I love it there.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

sorry girls not been about for a while.

Congrats lolly thats great :hugs:

Hope all those other buns are doing well :flower:

Not been having a good time of it this week....food poisining for the past three days, told yesterday im being made redundant :( 

x


----------



## hotpinkangel

M2A, that's awful hun, so sorry. 
I don't know what's wrong with me today... i've had a day of not actually feeling too ill, and i haven't been sick so now i'm writing this in tears worried that i'm not pg anymore. i got my booking appt letter through today, but no early scan letter like my gp requested for me. i don't think it helped, and df is out tonight so i'm on my own. i can't stop worrying. sorry for talking about myself, i just had to tell someone and you girls probably understand this the most. Sorry.
Em xx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: M2A - that's really hard - how long were you working there? Is there other stuff on the horizon? Hope you're feeling better health wise :hugs: are you in the 2ww?

Em - try not to worry - call your GP and ask about the scan, maybe your body is getting used to the hormones :hugs:

Yey Lolly - a baby girl :) how exciting!!

Hope you're holding up Goddess :hugs:

Hey Mrsg - hope all is well :)

I am tired - this not sleeping thing is really leaving me exhausted!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

hi girls

M2A - I am so sorry to hear your news about the job. I hope that you can find a new one soon. Also i hope your feeling better after the food poisoning pretty nasty stuff.

Hotpink - I know how your feeling its tough just waiting it out... I am the same as you at the moment some days I feel pregnant other days i feel nothing.. and today is one of those days so I get it. I would get on the phone first thing monday morning about the scan as that is going to be what makes it easier for us when we can see that the baby is fine.

HB - Thanks I am doing fine!


----------



## the_key2005

M2A sorry to hear about work. Had you been there long? hopefully they will give you a good settlement and you will find something else real quick.
Girls I woke up with painful hips today omg! My sister says this is just the start of it all. Ohhh which reminds me did you girls read about the lady that had an abortion because she couldnt take the morning sickness? Can things really get the bad that someone has to come to that decision?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Girls, what a lovely weekend and we're going to beat the Germans at the footy this afternoon, things couldn't be better!!!


Key - sorry about your hips - will that last the whole pregnancy? Still, I'll suffer anything to get my baby and I know you are the same - I haven't had MS, just faint nausea but I think after what I'd been though trying to get this bfp(and I am nowhere near out of the woods yet what with septate uterus and hematoma) that even if I was hospitalised with MS I wouldn't abort the baby but its a personal decision and thats just what I wouldn't do. 

Lolly already posted in your journal but congrats again on team pink - and buying your first baby item!!! So exciting. I'm definitely going to find out the sex too. OH and I not even talking about names yet really - just trying to get from scan to scan and hoping everything still ok. Maybe when(if) I get to 25 weeks we might start!!! 

Goddess I'm sorry about your friend, its very sad news for her - don't feel guilty about worrying about yourself, I would be exactly the same, god I can't read any of the sad posts in first tri anymore as they totally freak me out. We just need to stay positive and picture ourselves holding our babies in our arms in 7/8months time. I'm hoping time speeds up soon, I seem to have been waiting for 12 weeks for about 2 years now!!! Also don't worry about the cramping - I had this 4-6 weeks felt like AF pains then from 6 weeks started getting backache and stretching twinges. Its all good!!

Hotpink - how are you feeling today, please don't worry, numerous numerous posts in first tri about loss of symptoms and they always return with a vengeance - if you're worried try and get an early scan - it will reassure you(for a few days if you,re anything like me) the last thing yo want is to be stressed. I honestly think your baby is 100% fine and dandy in there though xxxx

Mummy2 what an awful few days, I hope the food poisoning has totally gone, really sorry bout your redundancy, my OH was made redundant last year and it was bloody awful. I hope you are getting a decent package - will you start looking straight away? I hope if you do you get something asap. Fingers very crossed for you xx

Mrs G - I had Richenda too for my first scan, she was so lovely - at first I thought she looked really young and wouldn't be any good but she took ages showing me everything and explaining, OH and I loved her. I see a consultant now - bit lacking in the bedside manner but she seems to know her stuff. I know parking is a nightmare.

HB - I saw your post re decaf tea- I've totally gone off it too, and normal tea - even writing about it is making me feel very queasy. How come you're not sleeping? Is it the heat or just not getting comfy? I'm not sleeping too bad but am very conscious all night of trying to sleep on my left - my bleed is on teh left baby on right so I want to keep it away from baby and also I know its best to sleep on left for placenta growing!!

I sent groovygrl a message to see if she was ok, hopefully we'll hear from her soon and Kanga??? Hope you're ok too xxx

Back to my sunbed now xxx


----------



## hb1

I don't know - it seems to be a mixture of the mad dreams, hayfever, heat and hormones!!! I was waking up a lot earlier on but I could get to back sleep - now getting back to sleep is a nightmare - sometimes I am just getting 2-4 hours a night - hope it will get better.

Good job on sleeping on the left - I am a tummy sleeper - going to get a dream genii me thinks :)

Key - is there anything you can take for it?


----------



## the_key2005

lol @ QM's sunbed. My excuse for sitting out on a deck chair in the sun is 'Babi needs vit B' teehee!! Am not menioning anything about the English Game
HB I dont think so. Apparently its quite common. I have a dream genii but going to try and put a few layers underneath me to cushion my hips. Funny thing is during the day am ok. Lets see how tonight goes.
I've gone off decaf tea as well, and normally am a big tea drinker. Was in costco earlier today and nearly bought a whole lot of decaf coke but felt guilty so got DH to put it back on the shelf :(


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well depends, i still have two weeks left to work so in two weeks i will be testing and hopefully no AF, im just praying that thursday 8th july, last day at work will be a good day when i get my BFP :D....trying not to get hopes up though, i've been there for a year so wont be getting much, but im going in to have a talk about it tomorrow.

Hope all those beans are doing well girls :flower:


----------



## goddess25

the_key2005 said:


> M2A sorry to hear about work. Had you been there long? hopefully they will give you a good settlement and you will find something else real quick.
> Girls I woke up with painful hips today omg! My sister says this is just the start of it all. Ohhh which reminds me did you girls read about the lady that had an abortion because she couldnt take the morning sickness? Can things really get the bad that someone has to come to that decision?

Hmmm I can't believe this. Morning sickness is pretty bad and at times you feel so sick that you just cant face the day... but you know that its there for a reason and you just simply have to get on with it. When I was pregnant with Euan I worked 12 hour shifts with virtually no breaks as a nurse.. i was cleaning up poo, pee, blood, puke and yes lots of lovely stuff when i was puking at least 5-6 times per day. It was not much fun but I certainly can't understand why you would abort your baby. Perhaps the girl just didn't want one, or just didnt understand that this comes as part of being pregnant unless your lucky enough not to have it.

I am planning on doing a digi in the morning and if things are going well then it should read 3+ weeks, it was last monday when it was 2-3 weeks although i am a bit scared not sure i will have the courage in the morning just in case. I guess I have to and put my mind at ease till next Tuesday which is the first scan.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls..
Goddess...good luck with the digi, i'm sure it'll be 3+, but i know how scary it is!

Key... Poor you, i hope your hip pain stops soon, but i can definately relate, in both of my pregnancies i had awful hip pain, it honestly used to take me around ten mins just to turn over in bed it was that bad :-( i saw my midwife and was referred to the physio with SPD. i was told it can get worse with each pregnancy so if this one sticks, i'm going to need physio referral again. 

M2A...Hope you're ok xxx

HB..i'm not sleeping too well either, think it's the heat, plus df has changed from night shifts to days so am used to sleeping alone and having the bed to myself, now i'm only having half a bed!!!

I've had 2 days where i've not actually been sick. i'm still feeling sick though, drove df mad last night because i was hungry but didn't actually fancy anything!!! it was awful, everything just did not look nice. 
I've got my booking appointment on 16th July and they sort scans out for you i'm told, so hopefully i'll be fitted in 

Queenie...Good luck for today, i'm sure you'll be fine, will have fingers crossed for you! x

Em xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls..
Goddess am sure digi will read 3+ :hugs:
Hottie I can totally relate on being hungry and not knowing what I want to eat lol. DH says am growing a giant strawberry in me because all I seem to want to eat are strawberries lol. Thanks for the tip on the hip pain, my MW is coming over tomorrow for my 16wk appointment will ask her about that because I found it real hard to have a continous sleep last night, was either up for a wee or attempting to turn over arghh!!
Any news yet from QM about her scan this morning?


----------



## goddess25

Well girls I am happy today. Did my digi and it indeed said +3 weeks. It came up after about 30 seconds which is a good sign too I am sure.

Key - it sounds like you should get a physio referral, I can imagine its pretty sore.

hot pink - this is the hard part last time around i lost so much weight in the first 16 weeks i just could not bear to eat anything and what i did try it made me vomit. So far so good this time around although i felt very sick this morning for about an hour but its gone now so thats great.

Has anyone heard from QM yet?

PS.. I think we should know each others first names i feel strange now still using our pseudonyms... my name is Joanne.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Joanne, dee here. Am terrible with names and will have to write everyones down lol.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies - sorry not to post earlier - internet down at work!!! Awful. I can't remember a time before internet now.

Anyway saw baby this morning - looking like a proper baby now. swimming all over the place, was so lovely.

My clot has gone from 5 cm to 3cm which is brill, just got to keep doing what I'm doing and hopefully it will be gone by 12 week scan on 9th July.

Firstly they told me my uterus was bicornuate but now they are saying it is subseptate(lord knows the differnce as they sound similar when I do research). Basically I do have a risk of miscarriage or early delivery through my pregnancy, theres nothing that can be done though apart from perhaps a cervical stitch which they will assess at next scan. Anyway I also have a chance of a full term baby so just got to hope and pray.

After this pregancy whether successful or not I can have a hysteroscopy(?) and an operation on my uterus so future pregnancies might be more straightforward.

After seeing my little one there arms, legs all swimming round makes it so real, I hope she can hang on in there.

Will catch up on all your posts in a bit xx


----------



## mrsG5

Queenie thats great news with the hematoma reducing. Dont know anything about subseptate uterus, lets just hope it doesnt cause too many issues. Did you have a Consultant doing your scan? Whens the next appt with them? Hope she hangs in there and is nice and comfy. xx


----------



## hb1

Oh Lucy - totally fab!!! :) enjoy the next 2 weeks!! fxd we're celebrating great 12 week scans!! We're over 25% of the way there you know!

Dee - hoping the MW can help you - I'm sure that Jo is right about the physio - strange it's only at night

Em - sorry the sickness isn't getting better - am sure that it'll start to ease soon :)

Jo - yey for the 3+!!!! woooohoooo

M2A - Fxd for you - it would be great to have a high to go out on!! Could you consider moving to where oh works if you're a free agent workwise? are there jobs for you there? it might be a blessing in disguise :hugs:

Hey Mrs G :)

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad all is well so far QM :flower:

I'm Rebecca :), im rubbish at remebering names lol x


----------



## the_key2005

Good news about the clot QM. Also cant help but notice you kept saying she, does that mean it was confirmed today that you are team pink? How exciting.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks girls - not its not been confirmed Dee - I just feel its a girl - which means probably a boy!! I will find out though at my 20 week.

Are you going to find out?


----------



## the_key2005

I dont want to find out, but DH wants to know so we agreed that we will ask the sonographer to write it down for DH, am going to go for a surprise at the birth but my sisters are convinced they will be able to change my mind by my 20wk scan lol. If its obvious at the scan then I guess there is no escaping it teehee!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies, I'm back from Glasto! Just in process of updating myself of the going on's over the weekend!

Lucy - thats great news, must have been so nice to see her swimming about and your clot has gone down, really pleased for you? Are you going to find out the sex? or leave it as a surpise?

H - not long now until your scan! Very exciting!

Dee - hope you can get some help with your hip

Rebecca - sorry to hear about the redunancy - really hope you get the BFP next week!!

Hay MrsG!

Joanne - 3+ Brill!!!!! Thats so great!!

Em - hope your doing ok xx

Really hope i haven't missed anyone! Sorry if i have!! So tired - set off at 5.40 this morning - and was 2.5hrs to get out of camper field! Had great weekend, so amazing - was great not to think about the 2ww for a weekend!! wasn't going to test early this month but taking the sixth form to Thorpe Park on Friday, so need to know if can go on rides! AF is due Friday!

Lou
x


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou - glad you had a fab time - bet you've caught the sun!! fxd for Friday - something exciting to look forward to!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

I'm not sure if I do?! Think a see a little tan line, but was wearing factor 30 all weekend! I burn v easily so quiet impressed with the fact I have no burnt areas for once!

Thanks, fxed, got my full blood works tomorrow, not eating or drinking for me till tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## goddess25

QM - I am sooooooo soooo incredibly over the moon for you. How fantastic to see the baby moving around and the fact that the hematoma is that much smalller is incredible news. I am glad that you are feeling much better now and can think about the future a bit more i think at worst now you might have an earlier delivery but that will be fine.

Lou - glad you enjoyed glasto i bet it was awesome fun. Good Luck tomorrow with your blood work.

Dee - I am no good remembering names either but i think its nice to know.

Today was a bit wierd for me... i thought everything was going great in regards to the ms.... but today bang here it is.... it started at 6 weeks last time and 6 weeks on the dot here it is rising. Went to the loo about 5 times to puke at work but it passed over. Hoping that its just a blip. I have my first scan next tues so providing thats ok i think i will tell my parents it doesnt feel right not to tell them.

Anyway off now to get the munchkin up from his nap.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Just thought I'd check in and see you all.

Congratulations Lucy! That's just brilliant news. I'm so pleased for you, you must be over the moon. Not long to wait now for that 12 weeks scan. I found mine mesmerising and I will never forget how shocked I was to see the baby back flipping and leaping about like an acrobat! I actually think I saw far more at the 12 week scan than I did last week at 17+. I suppose, beacuse the baby is bigger, you can't see it all at the same time - if that makes sense? 

Lou - I've heard Glasto was awesome. I watched a bit of it on tv and saw Stevie on Sunday night. Thought he was good (probably better in the flesh) but he was so good when I saw him live in Birmingham that I was actually a little disappointed by some of his song choices. Did you hear about the pregnant woman at Glasto who left to deliver her baby and then went straight back so she didn't miss anything?! True dedication!

I find it so much easier to remember the names of those I'm friends with on Facebook. I've got little pictures of Lucy, Louise and Rachel in my head which helps! I just thought of an interesting question.....

What made you choose your user name on here? 

Personally, Lolly is a nickname my friends and family have always used for my real name - Lauren - and my surname is Watson hence the W!

I'm still getting used to call 'the baby' a 'she' but my OH has started saying "my daughter" when talking about our little arrival which makes my heart melt. He has gone to London today for a meeting and is staying over to go and collect our new car tomorrow. We're getting a sensible family 4x4 which is completely justified as we live in the middle of nowhere, on a farm, and regularly get snowed in during the winter and flooded in the rain.


----------



## kanga

hi Girls! Just a quickie to say hi and I hope you're all well. I knew I couldn't stay away for long ;)
Just back from hols in Cornwall & Wales so will catch up on all the messages now!
x


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> hi Girls! Just a quickie to say hi and I hope you're all well. I knew I couldn't stay away for long ;)
> Just back from hols in Cornwall & Wales so will catch up on all the messages now!
> x

Where in Wales were you Kanga?


----------



## goddess25

Lolly I picked my user name because its one I have used for ages. At the time i was into the feminine divine etc etc and likes reading about ancient goddesses and I was 25 at the time so hence goddess25. I am 36 now but I use it for user names for lots of stuff I like it.

I dont think i could have given birth at glasto and gone straight back again but thats pretty amazing really.

Kanga - glad you a nice time on your holidays. I have never been to COrnwall but I have been to Wales but not much of it, was driving from Liverpool to Portmeirion which is a great little place and had to drive through a bit of snowdonia national park which was really pretty.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi Girls...
Queenie!!! brilliant news! so happy for you!
Lou, hope it went ok today x
Dee, how's your hips? i was reading this thread and i feel awful, hope i didn't scare you? you prob don't have SPD, it was just very similar to mine at first and with it being mainly at night. 
Goddess, hope your sickness doesn't get too bad, i haven't been sick for a while, just feel really really sick. it's awful.
Kanga!! nice to have you back!

My 'real' name is Emma. i chose my user name just because i've had it for so long, from when i've been at college! it's in my email address, so it's easy to remember! doesn't really mean anything! Was thinking we should maybe write a little bit about ourselves??
I'm Emma 26, live in Yorkshire with my Fiance Rob (DF), have a 4 year old daughter Jessica and a 2 and a half year old son, Devon. At the moment i'm a FT mum, was training to be a nurse but fell pregnant and had to leave, so am planning to definately go back as soon as i can! DH is a HGV driver, which also makes it hard for me to work as his hours are so different each week. We have a kitten called Lola!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi All, Back from being drained!! Now getting the urge to test early ... but know i should not!

Lolly - yeah we read that on the saturday! She begged them to let her have it on site, but they insisted that she went to hospital! She was 2 weeks early!! dedication!!

Welcome back kanga! Where did you go in cornwall?

Joanne hope the sickness doesn't get you down too much, must be hard having ms and being a nurse, as not time to just curl up and feel sorry for yourself!

Em glad to see your well xx

my name is just my email addy really, with 101 added at the end as needed numbers as well and needed something quick to remember! Ikle bout me, i'm 27 and live in essex with my DH Paul. We have been married 4 years, and been together 10. I'm a secondary school teacher of law and business (11-18), Paul works in credit cards as a manager. We have 3 fur babies, our dog JD (who i love to pieces), and our two guiena pigs called Peanut and Conker. I also loan a horse called Monty


----------



## Lolly W

I suppose I'd better write a little about me then.....

I'm Lauren, 30 and married to Ade 35. We have been married 4 years but have lived together for 11 years. We live in South Wales on a farm - we just have a barn conversion here and are not farmers! OH works for a bank and I am a full time house wife / fur baby mummy / cleaner / PA to OH! I got made redundant 18 months ago and quickly found I enjoyed not working. We have two cats and an 8 month old golden retriever pup who I adore.


----------



## hb1

How exciting!!

My name is Helen - chose my user name as my oh's nickname for me is bear, after we saw the cartoon brother bear so that's the hb and the 1 is as there was already someone with hb as their username. I am 32 and work as a strategy analyst at a bank and oh is 34 and is some sort of technical bod to do with telecoms, we've been together for 7 yrs currently living "over the brush" in a cottage in a small town in Cheshire

Lou - loving the gp's names :)

I am soooooooooooo tired so will catch up properly ( woke up at 1.30 - 2am then again at 3.45 am and couldn't get back to sleep - plus it's my really busy time at work as it is end of month - aaaarrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## hb1

ps welcome back Kamga :hugs:

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, 

Im Toni, 32, married for a year but together for 14. Im a dietitian for a renal unit and OH is architect. No pets or anything (think a baby will be more than enough for us) and oh yeah just vomited in the shower! .Nice


----------



## kanga

Hi girls, well I think I am caught up, lots to remember! I'm so glad all the scans have gone well, looks like everyone is well on the way now and almost to the 12 week point, eek! And congrats on knowing you're having a little girl Lolly thats awesome news! I saw my ickle niece this weekend, she is coming up to 4 months and absolutely adorable, I want one!!

a bit about me, Rachel, 29, live just outside Oxford with hubby & 2 fur babies (Boo Boo & Archie). Just had our 3y wedding anniversary, we are both (please don't yawn!) tax accountants and desperately also want to be parents. We've alsmot finished renovating our house (DIY experts too!) but now looking to convert the loft so looks like all the mess will start again soon

Just been to Tintagel/Padstow/Bude in Cornwall and then went walking in Wales Snowdonia (we stayed in Averdyfi for a while) for our anniversary. We stayed in a tres strange hotel in Tintagel, the owners were slightly (very) strange, home made Art (which was really bad) all over the walls. They had a 'light box' in the basement which was basically a dark room with a dimmer switch and they would play the guitar at you in the dark then show you loads of their art under different lights. So funny. they took it so seriously! Loads of pics of celebs all over the entrance hall, they were into scientology and had disco balls installed on the external roof - you could see them for miles!!

Right I'll stop babbling now :)
Camelot Castle in Cornwall, look it up, its well funny, esp the trip advisror reviews (which i really should have checked before i went!!)


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> ps welcome back Kamga :hugs:
> 
> hx

Thanks H, how many w+d are you now x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Nice to see you back kanga :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

Lovely to see you back Kanga!

Loving the holiday story!

x


----------



## hb1

I am 11+3 today :)

Just checked out camelot - funny!! :)

hc


----------



## goddess25

mrsG5 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Im Toni, 32, married for a year but together for 14. Im a dietitian for a renal unit and OH is architect. No pets or anything (think a baby will be more than enough for us) and oh yeah just vomited in the shower! .Nice

This made me laugh as I almost puked in the shower this morning. MS has come in full force i was hoping that it was not going to happen but almost like clockwork 6 weeks and here it is...i woke up with it yesterday morning and it seems to be following the same pattern... i feel like i want to be sick from when i wake up till i fall asleep basically and have puked a few times so far, in the last 2 days. I remember this feeling now of constant nausea struggling to eat or drink anything and a horrible taste in my mouth. I see the midwife on Friday so i am going to get a prescription i think for diclectin its a pill in Canada that has been made and licensed esp for pregnacy nausea and vomiting. I am not going to be a martyr like last time that was horrendous i had to run from patients rooms to be sick and left them in some pretty insafe situations. This time around its a bit better i returned to work in March from mat leave to an office job.

A bit about me. I am Joanne, I am 36 DH soon to be 37. We have been married for 9 years but have been together for 18 years..... yes 18 and I still love him so much. We have a 16 month old son called Euan and a 11 year old long haired cat called Meg. We are both from Scotland on the west coast near Glasgow, lived in Edinburgh for 10 years and then we emigrated to Canada and we live just outside Vancouver which is a beautiful city. I am currently working as a bone marrow transplant coordinator and my DH is a bus driver.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls...welcome back Toni, sounds like you had a great time. Its my birthday this month and am hoping DH will take me away to cornwall,mso will check out Camelot Castle lol. Cant remember if I posted yesterday but if am repeating myself I apologise, blame it on the preggy brain. MW appointment went well, mentioned my painful joints to her and she said its common and if it goes round to my pelvis to let her know asap so she can arrange physio. I did my bloods today for downs and spina bifida, am nervous, I should have said no to it, now am so worried.
Now a bit about me, am 32 and originally from Aus and moved out here to be with DH. DH is 40 we been together just over 10 yrs but only married for 4 yrs this yr, took a while to convince me to move here teehee!!
mmmhh strawberries are calling xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel glad you had good time on hols, looked up camalot! Funny! We had considered going there before as dog friendly, but hadn't read the reviews!! Great views from there!

Toni and joanne sorry the ms bad!

Dee glad themidwife is being helpful 

H wow! Almost 12 weeks! When is your scan again?

Took test today 11dpo, negative, not sure whether to test on Friday before thorpe park, or just wait and see?


----------



## hb1

:test: :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh loads to catch up on - I'll have to jot down everyones names I'll never remember them all.

Lou - I agree with HB TEST again on friday morning!!! Fingers crossed for you.

OH and I are off to Cornwall in august now Cyprus is a no go- obviously the place to go this summer!! Going to book after next scan just to make sure everything ok. One very swanky hotel for a few days and then some b and bs as we travel round.

Ladies are you finding your MS worse in the heat - I haven't had bad MS just general queasiness and not being able to face certain foods at all but last two days have felt much more sick in mornings and wondered if heat making it worse, I'd expect it to be easing now I'm getting towards 12 weeks.

Dee hope all goes well with tests - am sure will be fine, you've been through enough stress this pregnancy already!!! Hope bedrest is shrinking your hematoma too. 

Think i've overdone it last couple days after finding out hematoma had shrunk as had bit bleeding today so going back to taking things very very easy tomorrow.

Queenie is my cat(one in avatar) and Murphy is my maiden name.

I'm 35(when did that happen) OH 38 been together 4 years married 18 months. Oh I loved my wedding , best day ever. Said to OH we'll have to start renewing our vows every year like heidi klum as its so fun.

I have a clothes shop(ladies) luckily with fantastic staff at mo which has enabled me to more or less not work last two weeks while shrinking this hematoma - haven't told them I'm pregnant yet though but told them I had done something to my back!!! Sometimes have terrible staff problems so was lucky this has happened now. OH is a lawyer but at mo working for FSA checking up on naughty bankers. He loves it as its like being a policeman sometimes - something he always wanted to be!!!

We have two fur babies Queenie and Furnando(and Bozzy still in my heart).

Oh and my name is Lucy xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Nice to hear all your names and learn a bit more about you. I need to go through and write everyones names down to for the avatar until i remember. 

Lucy sorry to hear that you had a bit more bleeding today i guess its your bodies way of reminding you to take it easy. Do you make your own clothes for the shop? how do you decide where to buy from? Sounds like an interesting job? Is it a shop with current fashions?

I am off tomorrow which is fantastic.... tomorrow is Canada day so its a public holiday. DH is getting up in the morning with Euan and I am going to have a very very long lie in, and I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## cutelou101

Lucy so to hear you had bit more bleeding, guess as goddess said it's bodys way of reminding you to take it nice and easy. Think cornwall will be infested with our group this year, I'm going down in 3 weeks too!! 

Joanne enjoy your day off. How is the weather in Canada to the mo? 

Did my temp today, 36.5 which is what it was before I ovulated, so guess be no luck this month. May ring docs and see if receptionist will give me my progesteone results, as can't see dic till next wed.

Almost the weekend!!


----------



## goddess25

Usually at this time of year it's super hot about 30 degrees or above with a very humidity but so far this year not much sign of summer and it's pouring today we have only been in our pool about 3 times so far this year and normally it's an every day occurence. I have been hearing how good the weather is at home from my parents. Our summer will kick in late I think it's normally hot in June far too hot july and aug and really nice in sept my parents are coming in sept so hoping it's still hot enough for outdoor swimming.

It's 8.40am and I need to get up to eat something but don't think oh will be too happy as he got home at 2am from work and he is up with euan to give me a rest. We should get out and about anyway and see what is going on for the holiday. 

Lou did you speak to your gp what did they say


----------



## cutelou101

Rung them this morning - she said docs need to see me, but would give me my progesteone over phone, was 12.5 which she said was normal and not highlighted as abnormal. Wondering now why the doc needs to see me! Though was going to go in anyway for referral - she wNted to see me after anyway.

Hope the weather warms up for you soon, must be mice to be able to use the pool in the summer to cool down, does euan like it?


----------



## hb1

Lou - good luck at the dr's - your progesterone sounds fine 10 - 15 is the norm :)

My scan is next thursday - a week away!! same as Lauren's :) and Lucy's is on the 9th :)

Lucy - easy does it - you deserve a good rest :hugs: loving the idea of a shop - sounds fab!

Jo - v jealous of a day off - have had the week from hell !!

I am sooooooooooo tired - take care everyone

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, af has just arrived, 12dpo. Re-looked at old blood tests and my hospital uses the higher bands for progesteone, under 20 ov unlikley,And over 30 is correct level, so I was more under this month than last. It was only receptionist I spoke to today, so she prob didn't know the cut off's. Should mean I get referred wed though so trying to think positive!

Not long till the scans!! Very exciting. Xxx


----------



## hb1

oh Lou - sorry about AF getting you - at least you're in the know now with your levels - why can't they use one measurement accross the board!!! and you can get your referral too :hugs:

I was properly sick this morning - first time for everything - until now it's just been nausea and wretching :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

HB....noooo! poor you. horrible isn't it? i can't stand feeling sick, trust me to have it all day every day!!! still have no energy. :hugs:

I'm never going to remember all these names!! Lucy, hope the bleeding has settled and you're taking it easy... :hugs:
Joanne, hope Canada day was fun for you.

Sorry AF got you Lou but i hope they can sort prog out once you're referred. 

I had some sharp pains in my right side yesterday, got an appt with doctor and he sent me to EPAU this morning. had a scan and saw baby and heartbeat, and have been put forward to 8weeks 3 days instead of 7 weeks 6 days. sonographer said baby looked fine, measured 17mm CRL and that there was no sign of anything causing pain. prob pulled a muscle being so sick :dohh:
Am happy that at least i know bubs is actually there, and *touch wood* ok at the moment, and i even got a little scan photo!!! :happydance:

Hope you're all well. 
Em xx


----------



## Lolly W

Congratulations Em! What a great result from what must have been a worrying scan. Are you going to upload a pic for us?

So sorry that AF has arrived Lou, here's hoping a quick referral brings you some answers.

I'm fed up today and having a sulk because OH has just been a complete ass on the phone. I know it's just hormones but it can be seriously depressing sometimes!

Have wonderful weekends all of you x


----------



## goddess25

Lolly I know how you feel it's tough sometimes. 

Em you must have been so scared yesterday so glad that everything is fine how fab to see bubs and the heartbeat I am so pleased for you.

Hope you all have a nice weekend too.


----------



## hb1

12 weeks :happydance: fxd for scan on Thursday!!

Hope everyone's ok 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Congrats em! Glad the scan went well, you must have been so worried xx

Wow H, 12 weeks already, fxed for Thursday!! xx

Lauren sorry you were feeling a little fed up, hope you are feeling better xx

Hope everyone has had a good weekend xx


----------



## the_key2005

Em congrats glad bab is doing fine. Its always great when they make you further along then you thought :)
Lou hun so sorry af got you, hope they are able to get you a quick referal.
Lolly am the same, DH is used to me now. I made him go get me grape juice then he came back with grape concentrate and I made him drive back to the shop with me, the lady behind the counter was suprised to see him back with the drink and all he said to her was 'pregnant' and rolled his eyes, the lady laughed. Boy did I feel silly lol
I normally have an inny belly button and couldnt see the inside of it unless i pressed down on it, now its raising up :o
Ohhh H all the best for thursday! looking forward to seeing pictures of the scan.


----------



## hb1

Just to let you all know - there's a post from Vickieh1981 in 1st tri :)


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, just a quick one, hope you're all well and had a good weekend...Here's a pic of my scan photo xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00585.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lolly W

Wowsers, look at that little beanie Em! I have a very similar looking scan from my first scan - just lovely. Isn't it magical to think how cells turn to bean (!) and bean becomes our babba!


HB - The countdown is really on for us now. I can't believe Thursday is here at last! For me the last few weeks have gone incredibly slowly. What time is your scan? Mine is at 10am.

Feeling a lot better this morning than I did on Friday. OH seems a lot happier and less stressed which is a massive relief.

I'm starting to get a round tummy this week. My MIL noticed a change yesterday as I hadn't seen her for a few weeks. I'll try and post my week 19 bump pic in my journal later. We went to the in laws for dinner and they said they'd like to buy our pushchair for us! We're in a bit of a quandry though as the entire travel system comes to about £600. We're thinking we'll let them know how much each component is and they can chose what to get and what we can buy!


----------



## Lolly W

Hi again girls,

Quiet day today on here!

I just got my Downs results letter and I'm not sure whether to be relieved or concerned. I'm low risk but still have a 1 in 1051 chance of having a baby with Downs. I replied to a thread about this on here a week or so ago and most of the other girls have had 1:20,000 or 1:3500 chance so I'm still relatively high compared to then. I know I just seem to keep finding things to worry about but now I'm a bit on edge again!


----------



## hb1

Hey Lolly - that isn't considered high risk - at your 20 week scan did all the bones look normal? 

V excited and scared about Thursday - no reason just terrified will go in and it'll be bad news - I think it's natural tho!!

Em - beatiful beany pic!! :flower:

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lolly your downs risk is not high at all. Mine was about that with Euan but it got increased to 1:500 a bit later on and even then that was still in the low risk category. This time due to my age I get to do the 2 blood tests and the NT scan, which I am not looking forward to really. Have never heard of 1: 20,000 unless the girl was very young. Everything is going great try not to worry.

Its exciting when you start to get a bump, you will be wearing maternity clothes in no time at all.


----------



## the_key2005

Aww em what an awesome pic. Glad baby is well. Lolly how long did it take for you to get your downs results? I did my bloods last week and waiting to hear back. Will let you know what they are soon as I find out. Nerve wrecking I know but try not to worry Luke the girls say Babi is fine.


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Hey Lolly - that isn't considered high risk - at your 20 week scan did all the bones look normal?
> 
> V excited and scared about Thursday - no reason just terrified will go in and it'll be bad news - I think it's natural tho!!
> 
> Em - beatiful beany pic!! :flower:
> 
> hx

My 20 week is on Thursday with yours! They did all the measurements and stuff at the private scan but I'm not sure it's as thorough as the NHS anomaly scan.

I hope you're ready to hold in your desperate wee on Thursday - I was in agony and just wanted to run to the loo!


----------



## Lolly W

the_key2005 said:


> Aww em what an awesome pic. Glad baby is well. Lolly how long did it take for you to get your downs results? I did my bloods last week and waiting to hear back. Will let you know what they are soon as I find out. Nerve wrecking I know but try not to worry Luke the girls say Babi is fine.

My letter took almost 3 weeks to arrive so I kind of presumed that I would be low risk. They said that they'd ring within a week if the result came back 1:150 or less.


----------



## kanga

Morning all. 

I've been so sick of this ttc lark recently wondering if I would ever get another bfp.

Well it would appear I am with bean as I got a clear bfp this morning!

Lolly, I agree with the others, I think you need to be super lucky to have it in the thousands, hopefully your anomoly scan will put your mind at rest x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! Rachel, you kept that quiet, didn't even know you were testing! so happy for you!!!
Lauren, mine was the same as that with Jessica, and she's perfect. it isn't high risk, please don't worry xxx

Joanne..good luck for your scan today!
And more scans thursday! how exciting!!!! x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Kanga - thats wonderful news!!!! Were you due AF today???

Hope you have a lovely easy happy and healthy 8 months ahead xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lolly W

Kanga! That's the best news! Congratulations!

We're all here whenever you need us - any worries, questions or rants, let them all out!

Brilliant news - enjoy!


----------



## kanga

Thanks guys. We werent really trying properly this month, i didnt do the cbfm or anything, we just went with the flow. I guess that helped! Af is due tomorrow, it was a pretty strong bfp tho. Am going to get a lod of tests at lunch time and do some more this week!!

OMG, today is going so slow now, how do you pass the time ?!?!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Kanga time has never passed so slow. I just want to go to sleep and wake up in January. I'm thinking by third tri I might be able to enjoy being pregnant but at moment I just get through each day. Hopefully you won't have any problems like me with my hematoma and bl**dy heart shaped uterus though and will be able to actually enjoy being pregnant

xxx


----------



## kanga

i hope so, i want some ms!


----------



## the_key2005

arrghhh!! Rachel congratulations! You saying you want ms made me giggle teehee!

Goodluck to everyone that has a scan coming up soon. I have a review tomorrow and hoping they take off this bedrest so I can get back to work. Am loosing my mind and day time tv is driving me nuts.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hope review goes well Dee - will you get a scan? I'm sure the bedrest will have done the trick.

I know what you mean I was climbing the walls. I'm hoping after my scan on friday I get the go ahead to start exercising again. I feel like a lump of lard at the moment.


----------



## kanga

Just done a cheapie BOots test and another bfp!!

Just also realised that my other baby would haev been due about now, so its quite nice to have my bfp this week. Here's hoping it turns out ok this time x


----------



## mrsG5

Brilliant news Kanga, what a lovely surprise and a very good lesson for all of us to go with the flow.

Its funny how everyone has appts or scans on Thursday. I'm seeing the midwife too for my 16 week appt. I have no idea what they plan to do then.

Hope you get off bed rest too Dee, being off work sounds lovely but only if you can do what you want.

Queenie, I feel like a lump of lard too. Im going to do the pregnancy aerobics classes soon because the yoga just isnt doing anything. I#ve already gained about 4kg and think Im going to be the size of a house and at 4 foot 11 I have nowhere to hide it.

xx


----------



## kanga

wow, 16wks already MrsG. Thursday is going to be an exciting day all round x


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations Rachel!! Thats great news xx really hope you have a nice smooth 8 months! xx

Hope everyones scans and appointments all go well this week! Dee/Lucy hope your scans/reviews go well so you can start moving around more

Wow MrsG 16 weeks already!!

My GP appointment is tomorrow, get blood results back, depending on what they say we may take a break from TTC until i get my refferal appointment at the gyne. I'm in two minds about it really, may just not TTC as such, but just bd when we want, and what happens happens!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hope you get some answers tomorrow Lou, its frustrating how long everything takes. Just BD'ing when you feel like it sounds like a plan - sounds like it worked for Kanga too. It is nice to have the pressure off too. Is it nearly your summer hols?? So jealous of your long break. Maybe I should retrain as a teacher.

Mrs G - I'm only 5 foot so the extra weight looks awful, my waist has really thickened up, I usually have quite a small waist and wear alot of tightish clothes even though I'm not the thinnest thats what suits me, now none of my clothes fit and i'm wearing these big loose cotton shirts I sell in my shop and normally wouldn't be seen in!!! I think they make me look even bigger but I don't care as at least I'm comfy!!!Don't want to but any maternity yet - though if all well at scan on friday I might.

I have bought maternity bras though. My bras were agony but thats all sorted.

So I've been having a bad week really - now that my hematoma was clearing up I started doing research on this 'subseptate' uterus. I read some shocking statistics - 50-90% chance of miscarriage up to end second tri and then the same statistic for going into early labour from 28 weeks. Terrifying. An early m/c bad enough but the thought of a late one was terrifying me. I had a really bad day last wed just crying all day and every day I feel like a timebomb waiting for m/c to happen. Anyway I was reading all I could about this blooming thing and I read that the best way of diagnosing is an HSG - now I've had one of these two years ago when I was having fertility tests - the one where they pump dye in to check tubes and I've since read to check for uterine abnormalities. Well I requested my notes from that as at the time they just said it was normal(my uterus) - I finally got them today and on there my uterus is classed as 'slightly arcuate' - still a higher risk than normal of second tri m/c but not as bad as subseptate. Do you think the HSG people are more likely to have got it right than the internal scan person?

I'm still terrified, its still a problem, but the fact that the fertility doc didn't tell me about it and classed my uterus as normal has given me some hope.

Sorry ladies, this has turned into a really long ramble. But I can't really talk to OH as he thinks I need to be positive but when you see statistics like that in black and white its really scary.

Terrified for my scan on friday - I keep thinking reason I was in such a depression last wed was because I could sense something had happened to baby. I hope she's still ok in there.

Thanks for listening ladies xx


----------



## hb1

OMG OMG OMG OMG Rachel !!!!!!!!!!!!!- sooooooooooooo happy for you :happydance: officially a cyber bump :) :) :yipee: 

Lucy - there's a good chance that you haven't got a severely septate uterus and if the baby is in the bigger side good chance that all will be well :hugs: good luck for Friday - if my scan goes well I will def be buying some maternity clothes - we can compare notes :)

Good luck for Thursday too MrsG :) - how exciting to be at 16 weeks!! the heady heights!

Dee - good luck for your review - fxd you'll be hopping and skipping around by the weekend :hugs:

Lou - good luck at the drs - it'll be good to be able to decide what's next based on actual facts :hugs:

I'm scared for Thursday - think I've got scanophobia!

hx


----------



## hb1

Lolly W said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lolly - that isn't considered high risk - at your 20 week scan did all the bones look normal?
> 
> V excited and scared about Thursday - no reason just terrified will go in and it'll be bad news - I think it's natural tho!!
> 
> Em - beatiful beany pic!! :flower:
> 
> hx
> 
> My 20 week is on Thursday with yours! They did all the measurements and stuff at the private scan but I'm not sure it's as thorough as the NHS anomaly scan.
> 
> I hope you're ready to hold in your desperate wee on Thursday - I was in agony and just wanted to run to the loo!Click to expand...

:dohh: baby brain is kicking in!!!! they can see a lot in this scan :hugs: am sure it'll be fine

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Queenie,

I think the HSG would be more accurate and you're probably just worried about the upcoming scan. I'm the same thinking something is wrong the last few days but i know deep down its just because I know Im going for an appt this week.

The stats sound terrible and I think we almost expect the worse because of what happened in the past. Its only a few days until friday and then Im sure you'll feel better about everything. I think its natural to worry to dont stress about that so having a ramble. Better out than in! 

I borrowed a doppler from a friend and have used it twice. Once before my 11 week scan and once last week. I found the heartbeat easily and it automatically chilled me out. Why dont you think about getting one for times like this. Hope you're able to relax xx


----------



## cutelou101

Lucy, sorry you have been feeling low. i would imagine the HSG people would be the more accurate if they were fertility experts, its natural for you to be feeling worried, don't worry about rambling thats what we are here for :hugs: fingers crossed you will feel better after friday when you have seen your little bean again xx

Next Friday we break up, can't wait! The holidays are really nice, but you are normally shattered by them. Usually working every night planning my next days teaching or writing reports etc, its only this half term which is more relaxed as some students have left after exams. Miss being able to go on hols when its cheap, but not sure i could go back to 4 weeks of holiday a year! 

H good luck for Thursday, be thinking of you! xx

MrsG hope your appointment goes well xx


----------



## goddess25

Rachel Congratulations I am so so happy for you, Have a wonderful H&H 8 months. I am so pleased for you again....

Lou - I think its nice to take a break sometimes and just chill out a bit more till your referral and you never know like Kanga it may just happen for you. Do you know when your referral will be yet?

QM - I think the HSG people will be more accurate with the scan result. I know that its hard but you are doing well and you have brought your baby this far so you have done great.

I had my scan today... it went fine. There was a little baby, but I am a bit worried as she measured me at 6+1 so I am a week less than I thought I would be. She had some trouble viewing the baby and doing the measurements so not sure if I should take this as definite. Last Monday I got 3+ on the digi I would not have got that over a week ago if I was only 5 weeks at the time would I? Anyway the most important thing is that there is a baby there with its little heart beating. I will be re scanned soon I guess for the NT so they might change the dates then.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Goddess - they put me 5 days behind at my first scan and I was worried but by next scan it had caught up and was exactly what I thought so don't worry - I've read it happening to lots of people in first tri too - think baby is just so small at that stage its difficult to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks everyone, I think you're right the HSG would be more accurate - makes a huge difference in statistics. I've read too that a lot of people m/c with this because of cervical incompetance which could have easily been fixed by a stitch. Got to try and push to have my cervix measured every two weeks and then a stitch if necessary. If they won't do it on NHS I've found a private doc who specialises in it. Oh Lord. I'm just exhausted with worry I tell you.

Mum is shocked I'm usually the most laid backed, nothing riles me/worries me person ' just like your father' but the last 8 weeks I've turned into the worry monster. Got to calm down.

xx


----------



## Lolly W

Lucy - I was exactly the same in the worry department up until I started pregnancy yoga a few weeks ago. I've never done yoga bef ore and didn't know what to expect but I found it the most relaxing thing ever! We do loads of breathing and relaxation exercises and lots of 'connecting with baby' and 'nurturing' stuff which seemed a bit far out to start with but has really helped me chill out about the whole experience - would thoroughly recommend it.

By the way, I completely agree with the others that the HSG results should be more accurate than the scan. After all, don't they usually send you for an HSG to check things if you have abnormal scan results?

HB - Our scans tomorrow aaaargh!

Love to you all


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Good Luck Lolly and HB with your scans tomorrow!!! What time are they? Am looking forward to the pics xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies, back from the doctors. I have been reffered to the gyne at my local hospital. Its not only my progestrone that is far too low but also my serum folicle stimulating hormone and my LH is not existant. She thinks it suggests i'm not ovulating at all!!! So may need drug to re-stimulate my folicles again, but have to wait for advice from the gyne. Good news is that my cholestrol is excellent so she said i could continue to eat choc and biscuits!!

Lucy i think lauren's idea is great about yoga. esp if you get all clear to exercise again on Friday. I did yoga from 8 weeks, and it was a great way to relax and feel calmer.

good luck with the scans tomorrow ladies xxx be thinking of you xx


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Good Luck Lolly and HB with your scans tomorrow!!! What time are they? Am looking forward to the pics xxxx

I'm 10am so not too much waiting around in the morning - luckily they've said I don't need to drink before this scan. I nearly wet my knickers during my 12 week! Apparently it's all baby by 20 weeks - they obviously haven't seen my mini bump!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou you're getting some answers, that is fab. And good that its something they can do something about too. Hope it doesn't take too long to get appointment with gynae.

I wonder if there's any natural things that could stimulate ov you could try in the meantime. I might have a google later. Acupuncture could be good. Worked for me I think in getting the bfp.

Thanks Ladies - have looked up pregnancy yoga and there's several near me, not surprised everyone in this area has babies or is pregnant. It doesn't say how many weeks you should be to start - Lolly when did you start? I 'll email them and get some info. 

I think if I can start swimming again this weekend that will halp me relax too, prob all this taking it easy stressing me out too.


Lolly - at my last scan they kept me waiting 45 mins. I was in agony. Needing the loo is the worst feeling. I'm going to leave my water drinking till the absolute last minute this time.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - don't stress - at my early scan they wouldn't date till 7 or 8 weeks anyway as so inacurate - they said even then it's + or - 5 days anyway - stay positove :flower:

Lou - so glad you'll be in good hands - fxd they can kick your ov off easily :) - you will become so well informed on follicles and the like you'll be an expert!

Let us know how you get on MrsG - am sure all will be well :hugs:

One more sleep now Lauren!! - are you finding out the gender? my scan is 1.30 - if all is well I'll scan the pic in at work on Friday

Good PMA getting going on the yoga go Lucy - this pg after a mc lark is enough to turn anyone in to a stress head - and you really have been through it with this one :hugs:

see you all on the flip side post scan :flower:

hx


----------



## kanga

Lucy, you can worry yourself sick googling stuff on tinterweb. My father in law was diagnosed with something a few months ago and we looked it up and almost went crazy but it wasnt as bad as all that in the end. please try not to worry too much (easy for me to say!), even if it is a premature baby we have the best docs going. Your little bubs is an absolute miracle baby anyhoo, I still remember being shocked when you got back from amsterdam and had your scan! That bubs isnt going anywhere

Exciting day tomorrow, looking forward to the mw updates and scan pics!!

hugs to all x


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, just thought I would give you a quick update, promise to catch up with everyone asap. I have been given the ok to go back to work tomorrow yippeee! Had another scan today and was told there was no area of bleeding so looks like its goodbye hematoma, oh i really hope so, they couldnt tell me wether or not it happen again. I still have to take it easy as I havent stopped spotting brown. They dont seem too worried about that as its old blood. Praise God ladies, lets hope it will be smooth sailing for the remaining months. Thank you all for all your support :hugs:
All the best to ladies scanning tomorrow, looking forward to scan pics. xxxDee


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies - TMI ALERT - i feel wet constantly down there - is this normal? Just last 3 days or so - I'm wearing a liner and it doesn't really get wet but I feel constantly wet and its horrible.


----------



## goddess25

Wow what a lot of news to catch up on...

Good Luck tomorrow to the 2 of you having your scans... its going to be great seeing the babies tomorrow and looking forward to seeing the pics.

Lou - glad that you are getting somewhere with the tests that is great news.

the key - glad your getting the ok to be back at work, enjoy being out and about again but yes remember to take it easy.

QM - its normal and it gets worse... with Euan from about your time onwards I had to wear a liner every day and yes the secretions down there just continue.... try not to worry.

Your probably right i guess the baby is too small to measure accurately, I will be having the NT US in about 5 weeks I guess so they might change the dates and the big uss will be 18-19 weeks. I am starting to get a bit excited and thinking that this is it this time but i am trying to remind myself to be cautious.

I am struggling at work right now... I am feeling so sick all the time, I am exhausted which is not a surprise since my ferritin is so low and my blood pressure is pretty low too... I have so much to do at work right now but I am thinking about taking a few days off sick.. but not decided since there is no one to cover for me.. if i dont get in then none of my patients charts get worked on and there is tonnes to do tomorrow and friday. Its 8.20pm I have just put Euan to bed and I am in bed already... its super hot 29 degrees outside and it feels the same indoors i have the fan on and i am just about to go to sleep really which is pretty sad. I have ordered an air conditioner of the internet and really really looking forward to that arriving.


----------



## Lolly W

I'm so nervous! About to jump in the shower and get ready to leave for 10am scan. I've eaten some Nutella on toast and orange juice in an attempt to keep baby active for the scan!


----------



## kanga

QM, I think thats normal, as long as it doesnt smell (whcih can indicate infection) then its fine

great news thekey, fx'd for you x

Lolly, so funny! Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

12 weeks today!!! Yay!! Half way to viable. I hope the next 12 weeks go a bit quicker than the last 12. 

Lolly does chocolate and orange get the baby moving? Thats a good tip. God so nervous about my scan tomorrow. But also excited.

Key, great news that you got the all clear - I don't think they come back if they've totally gone, that's what I'm hoping anyway. 

Goddess you poor thing, maybe take one day sick leave at least and try and sleep loads, my ms(though nothing as bad as yours) I've noticed is a lot worse if I'm tired. Hope you had a good long sleep last night, nothing sad about an early night when you're exhausted with ms xx

Yes the discharge doesn't smell at all, and it doesn't really seem to reach the liner, just feels absolutely gross. Oh well, I said to OH last night I'll take everything awful this pregnancy throws at me to get my baby at the end.


Looking forward to scan pics Lolly and HB xx


----------



## kanga

Has anyone had disturbed sleep? I couldnt sleep at all last night, tossing & turning and dreaming that I really ned to rest & sleep now that I'm pg. any tips for sleeping well?!


----------



## hb1

Hey Rachel - yes - my sleep patterns are rediculous- if I sleep the whole night I will wake up at least 3 or 4 times but lately I have slept a bit and then been wide awake for hours - it's dreadful - I am exhausted all the time - and it doesn't help at work at all!!! I am going to invest in a dream genii but I doubt it'll sort my waking issues!!! If you find out any good tips do share :)

Lucy - you are not alone in the cm stakes :) I do hope this pg starts to get easier for you - you have been through too much with this one already!!

Jo - Hope you start to feel better soon - it's so hard keeping going - and then you have a little one to run around after at home!! you and Em should swap tips!! ooo air conditioning - I could have done with that recently!! bet you can't wait!

:yipee: Dee!!! sounds v promising there!!! at least you can relax a little now!!

AFM - our scan went really well :happydance: nuchal fold measurement averaged out to 1.4 so really chuffed, they put me forward to 13 weeks too!!! I was so releived - my heart was pounding when I went in!

Hope Lolly is doing good :hugs:

Take care everyone!

hx


----------



## kanga

:yipee: Helen! 13 weeks, only 7 more to your next scan!!

I've been booked for a scan, should find out the date early next week x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh HB glad it all went well and they've put you ahead 2 days how fabulous!!!

My scan is at 2.15 tomorrow. Nervous nervous nervous.

Are you going to have any extra scans between now and 20 weeks?


----------



## Lolly W

All's well in my camp and we are definitely having a girl! She's happy and healthy and the orange and chocolate worked a treat as she wouldn't stay still for a second! All the measurements were bang and the detail was amazing. Even the sonographer was surprised at how clear the scan was - apprantely a 20 week pic can be hard to catch. Anyway, ehere's the best pic of the bunch - I love her already!

So glad your scan went well HB - have you got a photo for us?

xx
 



Attached Files:







Anomaly Scan Small.JPG
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lolly W

Wow, just noticed the difference between the new scan and my avatar which was the 12 week - amazing seeing them side by side!


----------



## kanga

love the pic Lolly, its like she has doubled in size! are you having any more scans?


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> love the pic Lolly, its like she has doubled in size! are you having any more scans?

We're thinking of paying for one of those 3D scans at around 30 weeks but now I know she's looking perfect, I'm not so sure we'll bother. I think we'll wait and see how we feel as the time goes by.


----------



## hb1

Thanks Ladies :) it's amazing!! so chuffed.

Lucy - you will stress till that moment when your LO comes in to view - try not to stress but no point saying that as you just will - I was petrified - am sure all will be fine :hugs:

Absolutely amazing pic Lauren :happydance: and team pink bet you're on :cloud9: !! and such a difference!!! can't wait till I'm there - 27th August!!

Rachel - hope you get your letter soon - it's always fab having a date in sight!

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Great news Hb and Lauren. Nice small nuchal fold and the 20 week scan detail is amazing. I had a quick in an out with the midwife. They forgot to book my consultant appt which is a pain and bubs HB was only 110, which is a big change from 160 3 weeks ago but Im not going to stress about it. Maybe they were just having a big kip

Good luck for yours tomorrow queenie. x

Key, when are you going back to work, remember to take it easy though.

Goddess, sorry for feel so rough. Im sure you're trying to keep snacking. Pineapple juice, dry cereal and rich tea bix really helped me. the air conditioning sounds fab, I'm very jealous. A fan is just not cutting the mustard at night. It 29 here in london tomorrow!

Kanga, i had trouble sleeping with very vivid dreams but it seems to have settled a bit now. I just use loads of pillows and try to keep on my left side as its supposed to be better for the wee one. I asked the MW today but she said dont worry too much if you find yourself on your back or right. Just try and get any position thats comfy.

xx


----------



## cutelou101

Lauren your pics is amazing, you must be soo happy! so pleased for you xx

Helen thats great news, not long till your next scan, really happy for you xx

Lucy good luck for tomorrow, its natural to worry, be thinking of you, i'm sure everything will be fine xx

Jo sorry you have been feeling so sick. Hope that air conditioning unit comes quick, we have one and it cools the room nicely so can get some sleep

Rachel hope you can get some good kip soon! xx

Feeing all calm and relaxed now, like a weight is lifted. Know its going to be a while before i can concieve but feel like heading forward.


----------



## hb1

Here's a pic :)

Good not to stress MrsG - are they going to check back on you?

Lou - glad you're feeling a little better :hugs: you never know with these things - sometimes a littke tweek here and it's all back to normal :flower:

hx
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## goddess25

Lolly and Hb so glad to hear about your amazing scans...the pictures are awesome to see.

I have my NT scan booked for the 15th August so not looking forward to that one... not sure I should have bothered with that one. Its another excuse to see bubs I suppose because if you dont have that one your not scanned until 20 weeks. If everything is ok here you only get one scan usually so it would be a pretty long wait.

Hope your all doing well. Air conditioner not arrived yet its 29 degrees right now in my bedroom which is too hot i have a fan on full blast and can barely even feel it. I need to put it off at night as i cannot hear the intercom in Euans room.

I never took a sick day... I am going to have one next week. I am off the weekend, I have an extra day off on Monday and I am going to take Tuesday off as a sick day... primarily because its my DH birthday... plus it would be nice to have 4 days off to relax and take it easy.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Good for you Joanne, a nice long weekend will be lovely.

HB are you going to find out gender? I'm thinking you're having a little boy.

Lolly the difference between the two scans is amazing - is that 16 cm at the top the size of the baby? I've got a ruler here and can't believe how big she is if it is considering you're not showing yet. Think you're going to be one of these lucky ladies who pings back into shape straight after the birth.

Just been out for brunch with OH, was lovely, now just hanging round waiting for scan - well am about to attack the washing basket but my stomach is churning with nerves. Going to feel sick by the time I go in. I do hope everything is ok.

Anyway will let you know later xxx


----------



## hb1

Good Luck Lucy :) will be thinking of you :hugs:

hx


----------



## kanga

Good luck for later Lucy, am sure all will be well xx


----------



## Lolly W

Thinking of you Lucy - Will keep checking in to see how you got on.

I'm not sure about that 16cm, they didn't mention it during the scan but that does seem about right according to week 19/20 in my book! Wow, that's big!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi ladies

Good news - little baby there all happy and wriggling, such relief, in a dash now as going out tonight but am so happy.

Will do pic tomorrow.

Bad news was they put me back 2 days!!! So still not 12 weeks till tomorrow. Boo!!!! 

Also my damn hematoma has got bigger even though I've had no bleeding. So got to go back to taking things really easy and still no exercise. Gutted. I'm going to be so unfit by the time this baby arrives. Hopefully at next scan will be gone.

Sept 10 for next scan(might do a private at 16 weeks)

Anyway thanks ladies for thinking of me, I am a relieve cyber cycle sister right now

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Hey Lucy :)

Fab news - so glad baby is so well :happydance:

Don't stress about the dates - I'm sure it'll be all change by 20 weeks :hugs:

Sorry the hematoma is still causing you issus - but at least you are aware of it - you will have plenty of running around after the baby is born - and breastfeeding takes 600 calories a day!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

That's great news Lucy!! Really pleased for you xxx hope you had a good evening out!!! Sorry the hemotoma hasn't gotten smaller, fingers crossed it will go down by next scan xxxx

jo hope your air con comes soon for you!! Think you do deserve a sick day xx

hope everyone else is well and have a great weekend. Staying up in London this weekend, just seen Mumford and sons at iTunes festival then comedy store tomorrow! Shattered now, well past my bed time!! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lucy Congratulations on the scan, I am so happy for you! Sorry to hear that the hematoma has increased again..but you are just going to have to keep taking it easy. You are going to be so busy after baby has arrived so make the most of it now. I know that does not make it easier as you are probably pretty bored.

I think you should do a private scan at 16 weeks for some peace of mind. I am surprised they are not scanning you anyway and keeping an eye on the hematoma.

Lou - sounds like you are having a very fun weekend.


----------



## kanga

Hi Sisters, hope youre all having a great weekend. I'm taking refuge indoors, I cant stand the heat, have a really bad headache that I cant shift too, so just sitting in watching Ab Fab re-runs and surfing tinterweb!


----------



## hb1

Good move Rachel :) 

We were fortunate - much cooler here today - total relief - my oh baked a cheese and onion pie from scratch - yummmmm :)

Hope everyone's ok :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

So how's everyone doing this Monday morning?

I had a fab weekend - won't bore you with it but just updated my journal if you're interested. Also just added my 20 week bump picture which doesn't seem that different to my 18 or 19 week but there we go! I can't believe my ticker says 20 weeks, I never thought I would get here - it still seems like such a long wait for Livi to arrive though!


----------



## kanga

I love your chosen name of Olivia Lolly, shortened to Livi too its v cute! I think your bump has definitely got bigger in the photos too, its still small for 5 months tho, you must have v strong stomach muscles!

Just noticed I'm on the 2nd box - yay!


----------



## hb1

Cute name Lolly and bumps come on - one day you'll wake up and it'll have sprouted over night - make the most of being totally mobile now :)

How are you feeling Rachel? it's lovely to see progress on the tickers isn't it! I love going up a fruit!

hx


----------



## kanga

I'm ok thanks, manic day at work, looking forward to bed time! How are you doing?

Got my letter through for 1st scan today, its not til 31 August! :dohh: That's ages away. My doc is a bit crap (last time he didnt even know what scans were offered, I had to tell him which ones to tick on the form he sent to the hospital)!. May e-mail him tomorrow to ask for an additional earlier scan and see what he says. 

I'm still in the worrying phase, when did it stop for you girls further on?Hel, I have copied your fruit ticker!! love it :)


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls. I hope you all had a fab weekend. Lucy hun so sorry to hear the hemo is still around but you have a little fighter growing in you, hang in there lovely. Rachel am still waiting for that time also where you stop to worry. Am getting tiny flutters so thats a little reasurring, happens mostly after I've eaten or if am sat or laying awkwardly. I guess soon as we start feeling the kicks and movements more obviously then you dont worry as much. MMhhh I dunno I think I will keep worrying till babi is born.
I handed in my maternity leave paperwork today, just waiting to hear back from HR. I had to tell them am getting a little bump and getting tired of trying to cover it lol. Also am so uncomfortable sitting at my desk for longer then a few hours. Have you girls decided when to let work know?


----------



## hb1

I am tired tired tired - still waking up - but it's all worth it - I used to be one for staying at work to get things done - now I am running out the building at 4 on the dot!!! This time will go slow for you - my 20 week scan is around that time but for me it doesn't feel like the years it seemed to take to get to 12. The worrying doesn't stop - it comes and goes :hugs: - I like the fruit ticker - it makes trips round the fruit and veg section much more fun :)

Dee - it must be so exciting feeling the baby move - can 't wait! I told work straight away with this one - last time my manager first heard about the pg was when I called her about the mc - and I had an early scan and saw my mw at 6weeks so ad appt time out.

I bid for a gliding crib on ebay today and won - it looked lovely and is a bargain and I have some maternity skirts on the way - totally need them now - normal skirts getting tight - they used to hang off me and sit on my hips - I have massive bloating issues!!! so presents to look forward too :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OMG girls, I had the worst day yesterday, all sunday I felt really queasy but just thought it was MS, on sunday night I was boiling hot all night and tossing and turning even with no covers and the fan on me, yesterday morning I sat bolt upright in bed at 8 am and threw up - projectile - I'd heard of projectile vomiting before but had never experienced it, luckily I'd grabbed a big sunday newspaper and managed to catch it all but I as I rushed downstairs to bathroon(terrible downside to living in a victorian cottage as I have now discovered) I threw up about about 6 more times all down the stairs, the kitchen and finally all over the bathroom. Sorry TMI but I'm laughing about it now, it was like a scene from the exorcist, I'd never known anything like it and God did I feel rough all day yesterday, couldn't eat a thing, and of course I'm supposed to drink 3 litres of water a day because of hematoma and I couldn't keep water down until about 4pm. Anyway poor OH came home to utter carnage, I had managed to clear everything up but the stairs but that was bad enough. Feel a lot better today , drinking tons water to make up for yesterday but can't really eat still. Rang midwife who just said go to a and e if you can't keep anything down by this morning which is what I knew she'd say.

I think it must have been a bug as OH ate all the same as me all weekend and was fine. Uggh I have never felt so miserable as yesterday. Took my mind off worrying about baby for a bit anyway - Rachel once you've seen your baby you'll stop worrying a bit - for me because of my funny shape uterus I think I will worry till the end but I hope you'll be able to relax and enjoy once you reach the 12 weeks.


----------



## Lolly W

OMG, what a nightmare Lucy! Sounds like a bug to have come on that suddenly and be that severe - especially as your OH has been fine. Make sure you are drinking loads as babba will be sapping your liquids as quickly as you rehydrate. I know this as a friend of mine managed to get listeria last week after eating a smoked salmon sandwich (not sure why she even ate it!) and was in hospital on a drip for 3 days. I don't think she'll be eating any more "no go" foods again. 

I really hope you're feeling better and getting lots of rest - make sure, as soon as you fancy eating somehting, OH gets it for you straight away - however crazy it is! I keep fancying nachos with the full kit - melted cheese, guacamole, sour cream, chilli, jalapenos but OH is simply not up to knocking them up for me! Grrrr.


----------



## kanga

omg Lucy, projectile vomiting is not fun (I have nut allergy and consuming any is a sure fire way to ensure projectile including out the nose, yuk!). Like Lolly says, ensure oh is waiting on you and keep hydrated! Sounds like you're over the worst of it which is good and no harm done to bubs which is great.

Hope you're getting lots of rest and feel better soon x

Lolly, I want some nachos now! Its the second day I've had a Twirl in the afternoon (lunch doesnt seem to fill me for long anymore), I need to get some healthy snacks on my desk!


----------



## hb1

Maybe also try salt/electrolite replacement drinks - although not sure if ok in pg but can't imagine they'd be a problem. Rest up and hydrate :hugs:

I took an hours lieu today I was so tired - awake at 4am again - I'm owed 60 hours anyway so I figured it's better than staring blankly at a screen!!

Take care everyone

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, 

OMG lucy! thats sounds terrible. Rest up and drink plenty of water, let OH wait on you xx

Lauren, olivia is a lovely name, and your bump is def coming along!

Helen think you were def right to take some time in leiu, have a nice relax, hopeforly the sleep will improve soon for you xx 

Dee the little flutters sounds lovely, hope you doing well

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Seems strange not TTC, no letter from the hospital yet, but they did say two weeks.


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Lucy,
Sorry you were feeling do rough but fingers crossed you feel better soon. x

Kanga I remember having the hunger too, _m still having a bag of crisps at lunch everyday and never used too but I was just never fulland Ive just finished a twix!

well done on the crib HB. I havent bought anything yet but did go to John Lewis at the weekend and took a trip round the nursery dept which really made things a bit more real.

I think I felt a few flutters too dee but not 100% sure. They were a bit like popping buy then again coul dhave just been my bowels!! Im still feeling quite bloated.

I'm off to the consultant on Thursday about my bicornuate so hopefully might get a scan, not sure. Can't wait to get some answers on the risks though. Who are you seeing for yours Lucy?
I woke up this week with a funny lop sided bump so dont know if baby was in one of the horns, weird.

Keep well everyone. x_


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G - I think the lop sided bump can happen with bicornuate - but nothing at all to worry about. I'm seeing Dr Shankar - however I was supposed to see her today for a consultation and she was off sick. So I saw someone called Dr Williams(90 minute wait) - she was pregnant herself. She was very nice and reassuring about hematoma and uterus, I'm going to get scans at 16 weeks(20) 24, 28 and 32 to check on growth - are you getting the same? She seemed more worried about the hematoma affecting the placenta working than the uterus thing. I think I knew more about arcuate uteruses than she did. Anyway am pleased about the extra scans, I was going to pay for private ones though we cant really afford it but for piece of mind I'd have done it. Mrs G I have read a lot about the risks of bicornuate - when I thought thats what I had - they are low, I think the main thing is baby may be breech as not enough room to turn but apart from that I think you will be fine. Good luck with the appointment xx

HB - Oh brought back some of those sachets last night and has been monitoring my intake of them, they weren't too bad.

I have drunk loads today. Lolly the thought of the smoked salmon turned my stomach urgghhh am still off all fish. But I WANT NACHOES, why did you mention them. Yum. Will have to make some on friday night URGENT!!

Love the name Livi Lolly - have you got a middle name?

Lou - are you NTNP this month or not TTC at all? Hope your letter comes soon xxxx


----------



## Lolly W

Good luck tomorrow MrsG with your consultant appointment - let us know what is said.

Lucy - I like Olivia May Watson but OH isn't keen on May. I think we'll probably end up without a middle name at this rate. I really think it needs to be a single syllable name as Olivia just doesn't seem to sound right when it's followed by a longer name, did that make sense? 

Did anyone watch The Fairy Jobmother last night on Channel 4? It was about a couple on benefits looking for work in Middlesborough and their young daughter was called Olivia. Both OH and I looked at each other and went "Oh no!" They were nice enough people but the dad had a skin head, tattoos and no teeth! I hope I don't offend anyone with that comment but the programme did make them out to be losers trying to turn their lives around! I still love the name though - I guess you'll always come across someone somewhere with the same name.


----------



## kanga

Hope your letter comes soon Lou, are you NT this month?

I didnt see that prog Lolly but saw the review in this mornings Metro, sounds like I missed a good un! Our neighbours daughter is called Olivia, she's v cute and well behaved! Am sure yours will be too!!

Girls, not feeling great about this pg today. Sickness has subsided. I didnt sleep a wink last night and I 'feel' like something is wrong. There's no point going for a scan as its too early, I hate this waiting game. Sorry for the rant x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all, 

lauren as a teacher i have only taught nice olivia's!!! They have been well behaved and very nice to teach! Its very hard as someone always has the same name, but its if you like it is what matters. I associate far too many names now with naughty children i have taught!

Rachel sorry your feeling a little low today, its natural to worry, sending you a big :hugs: Sypts come and go, try and stay positive, it know its hard xxx

Lucy good news about all the scans, sounds like they are going to take good care of you xx

MrsG hope the appointment went well today xx

Well guess i'm NTNP, but i know the likleyhood is i'm not ovulating so am not even thinking there is any chance i will fall preganant. Trying to come to terms with the idea i'll prob have a july/aug/sept baby by the time i've been to gyne and got all sorted. I was hoping to be preg by the time i was due in Aug, but know it's not going to happen now, so trying to think of summer 2011 baby!


----------



## hb1

I had a full nights sleep last night!! :happydance: My tum looks 6 mths pg today - bloating like mad!!

Lou - hope you get your letter soon lovely :flower:

MrsG - a unique bump :) Good luck at the consultants :hugs:

Lucy - the fact that you are craving nachos must mean you're feeling a little better :) good news on the extra scans!!

Lauren - I like Olivia May - am sure that you will find something you both like tho!!

Rachel - Hang in there lady - the symtons come and go - it's natural to worry like this after a mc - fingers are firmly crossed for you :hugs:

hx


----------



## hb1

A summer baby - always good - walks in the park and the beach :hugs:


----------



## kanga

congrats on your night sleep h, hope its my turn this evening!! Just got home from work, dh gone out forraging for food and I've just noticed that Titanic is on. That's my evening sorted then!

Lucy are you feeling better after the sickness? I hope so, I agree, nachos are firmly on the menu this weekend. dh is at a stag do so I have the house to myswelf. Shopping for kitchen tiles and fireplaces on Saturday!

feeling a bit more positive, thankns for your support girls, think I am just tired and cranky, plus had the most bor-ring afternoon at work !


----------



## the_key2005

hi girls
gosh lucy i really hope you are feeling better and gotten over the bug. Helen where did you get your maternity skirts? I badly need some. I havent been brave enough to start buying baby stuff. My sister got me a bottle warmer from mothercare as a gift to cheer me up. She badly wants to start shopping, she's an excited auntie lol. how are your families doing?


----------



## kanga

hi Girls, I've booked a scan for in 3 weeks time, I will be 8+1 so may even get to see the placenta.
I am expanding rapidly, its either twins or I am further along than I thought (or I am just getting fat!). I've had a strange feeling recently that my last period wasn't really a period and that I may have concieved that month, I guess the scan will tell if my crazy preminition is correct!

key, I haevnttold any family yet so can't help you hun. My Mum will be ove themoon though and will not be able to contain herself for excitement adn will probably want to start shoppng immediately!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OMG Kanga that would be exciting if you turn out to be 12 weeks at the scan!!! Did you test last month or did AF just arrive and so not bother?

Key - haven't told my dad yet but seeing him weekend after this one so will tell him then but my mum is too excited, shes been talking names etc etc wants to be at birth(not sure about that) I don't want her being so excited as I'm still worried somethings going to happen - same reason am not telling friends(just 3 closest know) until I get a bit further.

Just booked my 16 week scan - 6th august. 3 weeks tomorrow. Fingers crossed all ok still.

Mrs G let us know how consultant has gone xx


----------



## kanga

Our scans are on the same day Lucy!

I didn't test last month, just got AF so you never know, it seems a remote possibility but you never know!

My Mum will want to be at the birth too, not sure how I am going to side-step that one ...


----------



## Lolly W

Hi girls! 

I've been busy listing my clothes on eBay the last couple of days. I really needed to a) make space in my wardrobe and b) raise some money for new maternity clothes. I've had a sort out and most of the stuff is now on there. Let me know if you fancy a look, and I'll send you the link - you never know there might be a bargain with your name on it!

I also wanted to recommenda couple of books I've been reading......

Jools Oliver - Minus Nine to One - So far I'm really enjoying her diary style views on first time pregnancy. I didn't realise that she really struggled to get pregnant and it's really nicely written. 

Blooming Birth - Lucy Atkins & Julia Guderian - My yoga instructor recommended this and it looks good. Arrived today from Amazon!

Catch up properly soon - I'm off to pregnancy yoga in a bit so better get changed!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, just on briefly. Saw the Reg, probably knew more than him! It was a very busy clinic with only 2 regs on so he wasnt really in the mood to see pts I think. No major news other than a few extra growth scans and scan in a fortnight to check cervical lenght. Getting my clotting factors checked as developed a few random bruises. Off to see the Feeling now which should be nice xx


----------



## hb1

Blooming Marvellous Dee - they have a massive sale on :) and next sale is on Saturday!
Going to mothercare too to check out the maternity stuff.

MrsG - sorry they were so busy - good news on the extra scans tho :flower:

Lauren - you are super organised!! The best book I have read is hypnobirthing by Marie Mongon - am going to give it a go :)

Rachel - imagine if you are 12 weeks - size of a plum!!!!!!! I can't wait till your scan - what a cliff hanger!

After my lovely nights sleep I ended up waking up at 2.45 this morning and unable to get back to sleep - aaaarrrrgggh - thank goodness I am off till Thursday!!!! Feeling twinges at the mo - reckon some growing is happening!!

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, Omg Helen am loving Blooming Marvelous. I cant decide wether to buy a few things now or wait till saturday arghh!!
Lauren thanks for the suggested reading been trying to find something to read. I cant read on the train to and from work anymore I get terrible motion sickness so all my reading is saved for night time or weekends, not complaining as I end up napping on the train anyway lol
Oh gosh I need to start pregnancy Yoga is sounds like so much fun, maybe will start after 20wk scan. How do you motivate yourself to leave the house after a long day at work? *sigh* but i have to do something or I will be as big as a bus.
Rachel am real excited for you will be counting down till your scan date :)
Gosh Lucy I dont know if I can have my mum in the room, she gets so excited I would probably end up screaming at her lol


----------



## QueenieMurphy

God, I am not having mum in the room - Kanga I've started laying the foundations by saying I'm only allowed one person with me - I'm an only child(well my dad has two more but mum just me) and we're very close but I just want it to be me and OH and for a few hours after. She can wait for me at home and look after my fur babies - as long as she is first to see baby I think hopefully she'll be ok. I'll probably end up screaming and crying for her while I'm in labour.

Mrs G I know how you feel, I feel like I know more than the consultants I've seen but at end of day theres very little they can do for us, at least we're getting extra scans which will help ease our minds. Hope the clotting thing is ok xx

Oh HB you poor thing getting hardly any sleep, your body getting you ready for the sleepless nights!!! I hope it stops soon so you can get some decent rest before baby arrives.

I'm getting lots of twinges all over my tummy today. Bit scared, its been on and off since 3pm. I hope its just stretching but its a bit more prolonged than stretching I've had before. Anyone else had that at 13 weeks?


----------



## Lolly W

Having a slight wobble this morning as our 2nd baby would have been due today :-( I just hope it's not an omen that something bad will happen today.


----------



## kanga

Thanks for the book recommendations Lolly, I bought Jules&#8217; last night from ebay and am looking forward to reading it!

How was the feeling MrsG5? I am glad there were no problems identified at your consult, sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you x

Helen, what is hypnobirthing? I have seen it referred to but don&#8217;t really know much about it~!

I sleep like a baby last night H, it must have been my turn &#8211; your turn tonight no doubt!!

QM, I&#8217;m like you, will probably be screaming for her but she will be best placed at home doing the cleaning & furry cuddles!

Lolly, today won&#8217;t be a bad day for you, what happened made you who you are today and you are on the home staight to having little Livi in your arms, xx

My symptoms appear to have subsided a lot. I have a stitch like pain in my lhs, and clue what that could be? update#; the stitch is in my rhs now!!

:dust:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Kanga I had lots pains like that 4-6 weeks, panicked about every twinge but its just stretching, I still get little twinges on both sides now and across the front. Its all good.

Lolly, I hope you're ok, I think maybe today or very soon you will feel your first big kick from Livi to let you know she's there and can't wait to meet you. Just try and keep busy and not think about what should have been xxxx


----------



## hb1

Oh Lauren - my edd would have been the 20th so feeling a bit pants too - just work through it - the thing about getting pg after a loss is you are so transfixed on getting pg - but it doesn't mend the hole that was left or the grief you feel :hugs:.

Lucy - you are coming to the point where your baby will be growing most rapidly - so it is probably just stretching - fruit wise you have gone from the size of a raspberry to the size of a nectarine in the last 6 weeks!! 

Rachel - hypnobirthing is a way of using relaxation and visualisation to enable a birth free of painkillers - will post the vid that confirmed that I wanted to give it a go :) They are prob stretching pains - try not to worry :hugs: I too had a full nights sleep last night - even tho I fell asleep on the sofa at 8 last night!!

hx


----------



## hb1

Here you go

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehHMkLO_XAE

hx


----------



## the_key2005

wow Helen this video is inspiring. Amazing! It brought on the flood works also. I really hope I too can find some form of calmness when the time comes. wow.

Have you girls heard of Morningwell https://www.morningwell.co.uk . One of my workmates mentioned it to me today, his Mrs used the cd duing her first trimester and she swears by it. Thought I would recommend it to you in case its useful.


----------



## kanga

thanks, have just watched. She was well chilled out, I want that! It was quite funny at the end when the baby came out at the crescendo of 4 seasons that they were listening to!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all,

hope you all had a good weekend. xx

Lauren sorry to hear you were feeling down last week, hope you are feeling better after the weekend, its understandable to feel down on EDD. Lots of :hugs:

MrsG sounds like they are taking good care of you

Love the vid helen!!

Dee, Rachel and Lucy hope your bumps are doing well xxx

Got my letter through from hospital Friday, rung to book appoinment today. First avaliable appoinment, 31st August!!!! Seems a long time to wait for consultant to agree with my GP and prescribed be clomid! Oh well, gotta keep upbeat


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou, my friends sister is due same day as me - she has never ovulated in her life and never had a period and this is her second pregnancy, she's got pregnant first round of clomid both times. So hopefully if you do get prescribed it, it will happen v v quickly!!!! xx


----------



## hb1

Lou - that does seem a while! maybe ring up and ask if they have any cancellations? I have a consultant appt ( that they gave me incase I didn't get pg so I didn't have to wait for one if not pg after 6 mths ) - it's in October - I haven't cancelled it - will if all is well at 20week scan in August - she said they get tons of cancelled appts as people get pregnant before they get to them - so you never know - there may be a slot....

You never know - it might just be a kick start you need - you were ov before the mc so hopefully it will be fast for you :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Helen and Lucy, I will try and see if there us any cancelations, as did think it's quiet a while!! Hoping it will work quick, read up online that it rare cases the shock of a miscarriage on the body can stop ovulation, so hopeforly the clomid will work it's magic nice and quick on me!!


----------



## Lolly W

Morning girls,

I just logged on to upload this week's bump pic in my journal - still doesn't look or feel any different to me! Hope you're all doing ok.

I've nearly finished Jools Oliver and still enjoying it. Hoping to move onto Blooming Birth in the next couple of days.

Right, I'm going to take the pup for a walk before the heavy rain sets in - will try and catch up properly later x


----------



## hb1

Go for it Lou - can't hurt - tenacious is as tenacious gets ;) 

Lolly - a slight difference - have heard of folks only showing at 33 weeks so not all bad :)

AFM - mixed day today - it's my edd date so that is making me sad - but rang up and got my downs screening results and that is good - low risk at 1:6900. Got some playsuits delivered which is good ( v cute from BM - 1st says "free kisses with every cuddle", 2nd says "Definition Baby : Tiny person, nocturnal mammal, esp. prone to dribbling, destined for greatness", 3rd says " I love milk", 4th is like a party invite -" Party, where : my cot, Time : 2am, When : Every night, bring a bottle" - so they made me smile - also got my doppler today and couldn't find the heart beat so now a little anxious - although I know I won't def get it first time - so you can see a little up and down!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lolly try not to worry, With Euan i was about 28 weeks before I started showing and 12 weeks later it was fairly substantial but nowhere near what normal women look like at the end of there pregnancy. I have a tilted uterus so it takes awhile for baby to grow out. I will see what happens this time...

HB - where did you get the playsuits from they sound really nice I want some too. Good news about the downs screening. It takes a bit of practice to find the heartbeat to begin with.

I am doing ok right now. Still sick but much better controlled with the medication... and feeling pretty tired but not too bad. I was put a week behind at the last scan but I still think I am about 4-7 days ahead so I say I am approx 9 weeks. 

I quite fancy getting the Jools Oliver book too... you can't get it over here in the bookshops but I will see if I can get a copy of ebay. I bought one last time off ebay by Mylene Class dont get it, it was rubbish.


----------



## hb1

From blooming Marvellous

https://www.bloomingmarvellous.co.uk/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=b-newborn&language=en-GB

I am going to give it a few trys - just had to be on my edd didn't it!! if I can't find it I might get another private scan....

Glad the sickness is easing there :)

hx
 



Attached Files:







playsuits.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsG5

Hb, try and do it with a full bladder and change position. The MW found mine very difficult to get at my last appt but she persevered and got it in the end. Its natural to worry, especially today but I bet its just baby keeping you on your toes. Use lots of gel too, that always helps. x


----------



## kanga

girls I had a bit of a drama today.

lunchtime I noticed pinky brown discharge. omg. started crying uncontrollably at work and my friend just grabbed my stuff and got me out of there.

just left all my work/laptop. had lods of stuff to send out today and completely dropped people in it. whoops

ralph (dh) picked me up and we went for a scan. Measured 4+5. I make it 5+5 so that was a bit shit. 1.2mm foetal pole, no hb as too early. uterine implantation at top of uterus so in the right place, lots of lining, all looking she she said

i think i am happier now, i hope the dates thing will sort itself out later. going for another one in 2.5 weeks time. i realy hope i make up some time on the dates. this initial period is horrible, I hate it. 

Dont know if I can face going into work anymore, its so stressful and i dont think it helps with my general wellbeing. i want to go to sleep and wake up in 4 months time.

anyhoo, will catch up on all your news now x


----------



## kanga

hi H, sending lots of :hugs: to you today. Excellent news re downs and i love your baby clothes, esp the party one that made me laugh!!

Keep trying with the doppler, I bet its a fine art!!

Lou, I've got my f'xd that you get a cancellation hun x

Glad your sickness is easing goddess, god I wish I was 9 weeks hehe!well I think I'm going to dig ito the Ben & Jerry's now!!


----------



## hb1

They really shouldn't try and date you this early on - it is very innaccurate and can be + or - 5 days anyway - there are folks that don't even see a fetal pole at 5 weeks + and a couple of weeks later all is present and correct - are you getting another scan in a week or 2?

I remember someone ages ago talking about needing a window in your tummy when you're pg - how true!!!!

I will keep perservering with the doppler - if the worse comes to the worse I will just get the scan tho - don't want to start being more of a stress head than I already am!

hx


----------



## kanga

thanks h, that makes me feel better to know some dont even get fp at 5 weeks. I just posted a question in the 1st tri, and someone replied all brezzy and was like, yeah I got a hb at 5 weeks no problem. I'm like, cheers dude, I feel like shit now!!


----------



## hb1

Everyone's different tho - some folks might see hb earlier but they may also have ov'd earlier in that cycle - a few days makes a big difference - you have a fetal pole - this is v v good :hugs: ask for a scan near to 7 weeks and you should def see the hb then.

We shall have this wobble now Kanga and in a couple of weeks all will be fine :flower:.

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls,

Rach so sorry to hear about you scare. Glad they have scheduled another scan for you, am sure at that scan you will be able to see a lot more and baby will be just fine.
H what sort of doppler do you have? some arent as sensitive as other so dont give you, you will find it. Try and see if you can pick up your heartbeat first so you will definitely be able to tell baby's when you catch it.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Kanga, I had my first scan at 5 + 6 and there was no heartbeat, just a fetal pole and sac and they only measured me at 5 weeks dead on. I was very worried too. A week later I had another scan and had caught up to 6 + 6 so don't worry - the measurements are so so tiny at this stage its too easy for them to get it wrong. Fingers crossed for your next scan that everything will be fine. Just take it easy.

Ah HB, sorry its your EDD today hun, mine coming up in august so don't know what it feels like yet but I hope you're ok. Don't get too stressed about the doppler - from what I've read no one gets it first time. Am looking forward to hearing when you do hear the heartbeat which am sure will be soon. LOVE the babygros.

Really want to buy stuff but OH and I have decided to wait till 24 weeks as we're both still bit worried something could go wrong and don't want to tempt fate. Saw a friend last night - have only told 3 of my closest and she had bought me a pregnancy pampering pack which is exciting though and I am looking forward to using. She also announced shes preggers(unplanned) with her 3rd!!!! She's got a 3 and 1 yr old already and was already 8 weeks when she realised her period hadn't come!! Unimaginable to me not knowing my cycle!!!!! Was bit jealous of her relaxed demeanour but maybe I'll be like that with my third!!!!

Back to Holby xxxxxx


----------



## hb1

I got the next generation angel sounds doppler - I found my hb straight away - will try again with a full bladder.

Lucy - it's so nice to have someone close to you that is pg - there are 2 girls pg that I know - one is 3 weeks ahead - another just over a month behind. Maybe some of her chilledness will float your way :)

How you doing Dee?

Well - have also been told that my friends little girl has chicken pox - was at theirs a week ago when she would've been contagious before they knew she had it - I had CP when I was younger so should be ok but calling mw tomorrow just to be sure :( goddam pants week!! well they say things come in 3's - hopefully next week will be fab!

hx

hx


----------



## goddess25

Queenie is it too sad to say that I was jealous reading your post. I am almost ashamed to admit I miss Holby. I hear there is a new police one so if it was that then I am not so bothered.


----------



## goddess25

Kanga sorry to hear about your scare today that was tough I am sure everything is going to be just fine. I was put a week behind in terms of dates so ticker is only 8 weeks but I am sure I am a week ahead at the next scans for both of us I am sure they will be amended I think you are a bit further with what they saw on the scan. I was told that even at 6 weeks the heartbeat being there for a lot of women was slim so I was lucky.


----------



## kanga

thanks for all your support girls, much appreciated. feeling much better today, i just need to be thankful I'm actually pregnant,. only 16 days to next scan!

h, my friend has got shingles! she is staying off work tho so hopefully i wont catch. I googled it. If you had CP in childhood then it shouldnt be contagious to you in adulthood as you have immunity. you could get shingles but this isnt harmful to bubs. also shingles is only contagious if you touch their weeping spots. nice. gl with the doppler!


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all!

Oh Rach, what a complete pain in the ass to have a scare like that. I recall only too well the agonising wait for my 7 week scan. I remember presenting myself at my GP's at 3+6 weeks pregnant (the day after my bfp!). They point blank refused to refer me for a scan until 7 weeks which I am now thankful for as I could only imagine what was or wasn't there - if that makes sense.

Queenie & Goddess - I am the BIGGEST Holby fan! I also have a serious Casualty addiction. Goddess, I'm afraid last night was the real Holby - I don't think I've seen the Police programme. Can you watch it online?

We've decided on our nursery furniture, what do you think? 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-summerhouse-collection-demerara/smrg69505/type-i/

It's more than we wanted to spend as we'll need to get the cot top changer as well but I just can't find anythinh else I like as much.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Goddess it was the real Holby - its my fave programme and best thing is OH plays football on a tuesday so I can watch undisturbed. How are you feeling now is the MS easing? MY queasiness totally left at 13 weeks - it was the worst at 12 weeks but I also had that bug so not sure it was just the MS.

Haven't heard from hotpinkangel for a while? Hope shes ok, let us know if you're reading hot pink.xx

Glad you're feeling bit better today Kanga - I woke up this morning thinking 16 days too!! Thats all I measure time in at the moment, how many days to scan.

Ladies I had such bad backache last night low down I couldn't sleep, has anyone bought one of those pillows? Wondering whether to get a long straight one or one of the curved ones, I need something as I think sleeping on my left side is giving me this back ache, usually sleep on my tum.

Got my NT results - screen negative but a worrying 1 in 440!!! I hope its to do with my age but the free beta was really high - 4.04 mom!!!! Can't find any info on this apart from molar pregnancies or multiples which I know I haven't got. Anyone know anything as to why it would be so high? Will talk to midwife when I see her. The nuchal fold was just 1.2mm.


----------



## goddess25

Lolly I wish I could watch online but the BBC dont let you view anything on there website out with the UK... which is pants! We had a internet thing for awhile where you got all the UK channels on a stream but it was expensive and it wasn't that great.

Queenie glad the nuchal fold is so small I don't know anything about the free beta and what that means sorry.. I was about 1: 350 last time around and it was scary I am dreading it this time. I have my NT scan in about 4 weeks time ish... and some bloodwork at the same time. We also have blood work repeated about 20 weeks and then they give you the proper risk factor.. how old are you if you don't mind me asking. I am 36 now so I know my numbers will be in the similar category. Let us know what your midwife says about the beta.. I am sure its nothing to worry about.

Last time around I got one of those long pillows that I could bend in whatever way I wanted, I never got that big so i never really found it to be particularly helpful.


----------



## kanga

just testing to see if my ticker includes my journal link!

Lolly/goddess, how did you do yours?


----------



## hb1

Hey Ladies

Lucy - you are still low risk - my friend got 1:100 and was still fine - the nuchal fold was very small so this is really good - maybe - as you are getting extra scans maybe ask them to measure the bones - this can apparently give a good indication too.

Lauren - georgeous furniture :) good choice - at least it's in the sale!!

Rachel - don't go hugging her any time soon!! 

Jo - you'll have to get your parents to record your fave shows on to dvd and send them over :)

AFM - got fitted for a maternity bra and turns out that I am a 38G!!! OMG!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel sorry to heat about your scare, glad that everything was ok. Not too long until your next scan. xx

Lucy/lauren/Jo i'm big holby fan too, though a little behind on the the sky+ at the moment. The police one is holby blue, think it got canceled as wasn't very good! Did he today that the guy who plays Joseph in holby has got a part in pirates of the carribean 4!

Lauren love the furniture, great choice x

Helen nice to see your getting all your nice new maternity clothes, clothe shopping is always good! x

Been thinking it over, and decided to wait for the consultant appoinment at end of August. Just think i'm just going to try and enjoy the summer hols, got 2 holidays booked and a training weekend with my horse, so just going to NTNP and try and just relax and enjoy the next 6 weeks and prepare myself for TTC again in September all refreshed. I'll still be stopping by and keeping up with everything going on in here xx


----------



## goddess25

Lou that sounds like a good plan...and joseph in pirates 4 you can keep us up to date with all the gossip. yay... i think my parents recording anything onto dvd is a no no i will just have to wistfully remember... and live vicariously through you lot!!!

HB - I love that your a 38G I was a 36 when I gave birth last time and the bras are bloody expensive.. normally I wear 36 GG (yes thats right) and I remember asking my midwife what would happen if my boobs went off the bra scale at the end and funnily enough she never had any answers for that one. Bravissimo is great for maternity bras and nursing bras in the bigger sizes..


----------



## kanga

I've gone up to an apple! 

Lolly, love the furniture, great choice x Do you get the baby changing thing that goes over the cot included too? I think they look like a vg idea

I've fallen out with one of my friends, can you tell me if I over-reacted and am actually in the wrong?

ON Tueday I left the office and then phoned her to come adn help me. I asked her to go up to my desk and get my laptop as I was all upset and crying. When I went to work the next day everyone was like, we didnt think you'd be coming in, we heard you had another mc!!!!!!

So basically she was making a scene at my desk, said something serious has happened and Rachel needs to leave. One of my coleagues said 'is it the same as last time' and she nodded!!!

I am so p'd off and have told her she needs to apologise to me adn it was not her business to share with people

am I being unreasonable?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rachel - so sorry about your friend telling your work colleagues you'd m/c. It wasn't her place to tell people, I hope it hasn't made work difficult for you now. Does everyone now know you're pregnant too? I'm sure she'll apologise when she's had time to think it through. Try not to stress though, keep calm for the LO. xx

Lolly - absolutely love the furniture, its gorgeous. How exciting getting the nursery ready, I cant wait to start buying. 72 days till I'll start.

HB - 38G!!!!! What size are you normally? I've only gone from 34D to 36E - but the woman made me buy 38E as she said my ribs would expand. It was such a relief when I ditched my old bras though, even though was only 1 size up I was in agony. I had a spend on maternity clothes at weekend, just 2 pairs jeans from gap and 4 tops, - already bored of them though and think will need another spend this weekend!!

Am going up to Newcastle to see my dad this weekend, tell him the news, he'll be over the moon, he's been banging on about grandkids for years!!!

Goddess I'm 35 - so my chances of downs are already 1 in 315, so they improved slightly with the tests but I'm still worried about the high HCG - from what I've read it can be just that my body produces tons of hormone - when I miscarried it took ages to get a negative test and I remember my GP being shocked at the high level of HCG she started talking about molar pregnancies and all this so maybe I just do - or that I have an extra huge placenta and might produce a huge baby!!! Terrifying thought. Or that the bleeding I've had has caused my HCG to stay high. It is so high though, 4 times teh norm. Will see what docs say in 2 weeks, have consultnat and midwife in 2 weeks time, no doubt as usual they will say to me all is fine don't worry it doesn't mean anything!!

Have a bit of a dicky tum this morn, I've had it on and off through pregnancy, must remember to mention to m/w when I see her too, hopefully nothing serious just a pregnancy side effect, anyone else had this?

Anyone else got sore tummy muscles, when I laugh, sneeze etc I always feel like I've done a trillion sit ups, they're pretty stiff.

Lou, have a lovely summer of NTNP and make sure you keep up with us, want to be here for you when you start TTC again and when you get your BFP xxx


----------



## hb1

It's a sweet pea Kanga :) In work again ( boooooo!! ) so will catch up later :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Hi All

Rachel - No - she shouldn't have said anything to them - but don't be too hard on her - if she apologises then I would take that - she was prob just in a panic and sometimes people just don't think :hugs: I reckon on thinking about it she'll see why you were upset.

Lucy - I think the high hcg can make you feel quite sick -in my friend's case she was very sick - but all was fine - it was this high hcg that took her stats to high risk - am sure all is well :flower:

afm - back in work today - totally pooped!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Rachel I agree... she should not have said anything and just explain why she should not have done it and I am sure she will apologise.... i am sure she did think the worst and she just didnt know what to do. Hope you feel better soon and that your friendship is mended.


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> It's a sweet pea Kanga :) In work again ( boooooo!! ) so will catch up later :)
> 
> hx

oh yeah, I thought on typing that apples are quite big ... :blush:


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls... Sorry I've been missing, so much to catch up on!! I had another scare, some spotting last week, scan showed baby waving and kicking. Phew! This pregnancy stuff is scary! Still feeling sick, and v v tired. Have my 12 week scan next fri so hoping I'll relax a bit after. Hope you are all ok? Em xx


----------



## hb1

I thought that too Rachel :) would've been quite a come down when you are a blueberry next week :)

Em - sorry you had a scare :hugs: good news on the scan !! did you get any pics? not long to wait till your next one too!!

TFI Friday ladies!!

hx


----------



## kanga

hi Em, glad to hear alls well, sorry you had a scare hun. Bet you can't wait for your next scan! 

So happy its Friday too, whats everyone up to this weekend x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Kanga!! U wiped me off your list!!! Was I really gone that long?! X


----------



## goddess25

Sorry you had a scare Em... so glad to hear all is well and that you won't have long to wait for your next scan, which is great.

I am not sure what to do this weekend its going to be super hot...we have our portable air con which is fab although its not too portable its too heavy to get up the stairs. Tomorrow I am going to do something with a friend I have not seen for awhile not sure what to do though. On Sunday I will be spending with DH at the beach or at the pool or something like that water fun anyway. We also need to tidy up a bit... I have totally neglected the housework of late and so has DH we just don't have time to do anything more than a surface clean and the house needs a thourough one so yesterday at work I bit the bullet and have arranged for some cleaners to come in on Monday and do a one time clean. Its a team of 3 cleaners for almost 3 hours for $376 plus tax which I thought was not bad.... they are cleaning everything all the bathrooms, floors, skirting boards, the balcony, the oven, the windows and whatever else they decide to do when they are here so thats great. Looking forward to having it all nice and clean and tidy... we figure that after this we should be able to maintain it a bit better. They use all environmentally and natural products which is great too.

What else are you all up too over the weekend?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girls....sorry ive not been around much...ive silently stalked but after suffering a CP recently ive been a bit low......im so happy that most of us are now carrying our beans...i just felt a bit left out lol :haha:. But im feeling better now:flow:, x hope evryone is well x


----------



## hb1

M2A :hugs: I am so sorry you felt left out :hugs: I am also very sorry about your recent cp - it is so so hard to have to deal with after everything you've already been through. 

Are you ttc-ing straight away again? are you logging your cp with your dr? will they do any testing for reurrent mc now?

How're things going? Is your oh scheduled to make booty calls this cycle? Has it stopped raining up there yet? 

Jo - think I need a one time clean - I need a major sort out - what a fab idea!! Sounds like you have a lovely weekend ahead!!

Em - it's been a while :) but time flies when you're making babies :)

AFM - v tired and have subjected myself to salad for tea today and tomorrow - seriously reckon my hormones have sent me doolally!! mmmm chippy chips are all I can think about!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Em - sorry to hear about your scare, great news that its all ok and your scan is not far round the corner :hugs:

Jo - sounds like a great idea, i did that about a month ago, made me feel so much better!! Hope you have a fab weekend xx

M2A - sorry to hear about your CP :hugs: glad you are starting to feel a little better. Sorry to hear you felt left out, we all here for you whatever so don't feel like you can't post :hugs: xx

HB - love chippy chips!! got me hungery now, my chicken and veg doesn't seem so yummy now!!

Right off to cornwall tomorrow to start my 5 weeks of fun before getting down and dirty with TTC again! lol! Can't wait now, car is packed. Just a little annoying AD is due wed/thurs! grr!! Driving to mums in surrey tonight, then making the rest of the journey tomorrow. Hope you all have a super weekend and week xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks girls :flow: i thought i was the only one not pregnant yet....but im not :flower:

Yes it was through beta bloods my CP was discovered so thats been put on my records....but no testing been done......it was 2nd loss.....although i havent really been upset about it, it didnt seem as significant to me as losing Max (not that i am belittling a CP in the slightest). TTC straight away so FX'ed.

Just had a good old cry though, night in myself just got my chinese :D and watching nanny mcphee 2 :haha: hope everyone else is ok, i will take time later to catch up on everyone x


----------



## hb1

Lou - have a fabulous time!!! sounds like it'll be brill - hope the weather holds for you - pack the neurofen extra - they are just smashing when it comes to af!

Hey M2A - glad you are taking it in your stride - enjoy the chinese and dvd :)

The salad was nothing compared to chippy chips!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

M2a so sorry about your cp.... Good luck for this month xxx Lou have a brilliant time in Cornwall!! Lucky you! I love it there!! Jo, I'm the same, been so sick and tired too, we defo need a deep clean!! Hb, glad ur ok. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## kanga

hotpinkangel said:


> Kanga!! U wiped me off your list!!! Was I really gone that long?! X

sorry hun! I re-did my siggy with the tickers and just went on who was posting around that time. Will add you back on! xx OMG have I lost anyone else?

hi M2A, great to hear from you, so sorry about you cp hun. I know how you feel, I was the latest one to get a bfp on here and was feeling disheartened and left out from all the pg talk. I wonder who will be next .. Are you in the 2ww yet, when are you testing xx

I watched My Sisters Keeper last night, it was sooooooo sad. Ralph left half way through as he couldnt take it! Would definitely recommend the film tho xx


----------



## goddess25

Have not seen that movie but I have read the book and that was sad... i found it especially moving as thats been my job since 2001.. I look after patients with leukemia and now i arrange there bone marrow transplants so when you get more of a patient perspective its always really sad.

Had an ok weekend so far... went out yesterday but felt so sick. Gave myself a little scare this morning... i peed and there was the tiniest tiniest speck of pink on the tissue.. but I have thrush right now so I have been inserting some cream before bed time so it does its job overnight. I am a bit worried about it so I will be keeping an eye on the tissue s bit more now... you could barely see it and i was just inspecting it way more, i still feel sick so hoping that its nothing. I told my DH when I got up and he had that look on his face like the twice before like oh well we will just wait for it to happen.

Anyway better get off the internet...


----------



## hotpinkangel

Kanga, don't worry!! Thanks for putting me back on!! Goddess, I have had 2 scares this month, I'm sure it's just from the thrush treatment, easier said than done but try not to worry, keep an eye on it, i found wearing pantiliners helps, sorry tmi!!! How's everyone else?? Xx


----------



## hb1

Hi All 

Rachel - don't think I should watch that right now with my hormones - I'm always way too emotional at the best of times - it might just finish me off - couldn't even watch the adverts for "the mummy diaries"!

Jo - Sorry your having a scare - am with Em on this - reckon it is the thrush treatment - check with your dr if you see any more - just for reassurance. Don't know how you do your job Jo - it must be very rewarding but at the same time emotionally very hard.

AFM - af style cramps going on - am sure it is just stretching but can't help worrying - might call mw anyway just for reassurance

hx


----------



## kanga

Am sure it will be more stretching H, let us know what mf advises tho, always good to get a pro's perspective x

Sorry you gals have got thrush, I've had it before and know how uncomfortable it is so I feel for ya. 

I'm addicted to watching these baby/giving birth programmes on H&H atm. There's one called 'Deliver me' set in the US - everyone seems to get a c section just because they dont dilate to 10cm within 20 hours, or just because their baby is estimated to be over 7lbs. I'm glad we get more of a choice in the UK (although I wouldnt say no to a free c section!!)


----------



## hb1

I love those programmes too - have got oh in to them!! Deliver me is great - oh likes Bringing home the baby :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi ladies

LOts to catch up on - I've been up in Northumberland seeing my Dad and family, all very excited about the news. 

I had chippy chips on sat night - delicious, proper chippy chips wrapped in paper which you just cant find in London any more. Mind you I couldn't sleep afterwards such bad indigestion, I have to eat really early and really light in evenings now as it takes so long to diges, is a nightmare.

HB I had a naval orange last night, they're huge!!! Can't believe baby size of one, I must be nearly there too.

Em good to hear from you - sorry about your scare but glad all ok now, its such a worrying time - but you're neararly 2nd tri now, yay!!

M2A, good to hear from you too, so sorry about your CP, I had one in march, its so horrible having hopes dashed again but hopefully you will get your sticky BFP soon. 

HB am having AF pains too, mainly in my lower back whcih is where I get my AF pains worse, am hoping its normal, let us know when you hear from mw.

Will have to read through all posts properly now and catch up.

I'm properly scared of the next 8 weeks, 14-22 is when most growth occurs and from what I've read can be most dangerous time for m/c with those with uterine abnormality in case not enough room to grow/nutrients getting through. I am trying to stay calm and not stress and just want to fast forward 8 weeks. Anyway scan week on friday so hopefully will put my mind at rest a little if all ok. Got to keep busy.

Oh god lots to catch up on at work today just from a long weekend. Pants.

xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Welcome back Hotpink and M2A!

I've just posted this week's bump pic in my journal but it's still pretty non-existent. I can definitely tell it's on it's way but I don't think anyone would say I was "showing" through my clothes. I know I'm lucky in a way as I'll have plenty of time to moan when I'm feeling huge and not as mobile!

OH put the nursery furniture together yesterday and it looks lovely. I'm so pleased with it. It was ex-display so we got it for a good price and didn't have to wait until October for it to be delivered.I'll take some pics when it's finished but it's full of boxes at the minute.


----------



## goddess25

Lolly try not to worry so much about your bump it will soon take shape,mine never formed until late and then was not that big at the end. People used to say to me how far are you 20 weeks ish I would reply 39 weeks and they would be shocked and say inappropriate things like oh are you sure everything is fine, your very small, is baby growing properly to you must have your dates wrong. Try not to listen to anyone it used to freak me out then he was born and he was 8.10. You will look fab and yes you will be far more comfy for longer. 

I love those shows too yesterday I watched 3 hours of I didn't know I was pregnant. It's amazing and 1 girl gave birth to twins.


----------



## hb1

Lucy - thank goodness you have extra scans - this will be scary but am sure you will get through :hugs: didn't speak to mw yet - a girl on 2nd tri has the same issue and she was seeing her mw today so was going to ask - will have a look if she posted.... mine seems to be bit better today - more tummy muscles being tight.

Lolly - you will have your bump soon lovely :) can't wait to see your nursery all done :)

Jo - glad you're enjoying the shows.

afm - been to f&b's with pg friend today then we had a mooch around mothercare - found out the pram my sis is giving me is the mothercare my4 and maxicosi car seat which clicks on to the pram base :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Here you go Lucy

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/377892-af-pains-2.html

hx


----------



## kanga

Lolly the bump's definitely coming on! I can see a difference even just frmo last week, you haev a little pointy (not pointy but you know what I mean!) near the base. V exciting.

Glad you had a good weekend Lucy, I am sure the next few weeks will fly by and all will be well. Its good you are being monitored so often!

I'm half way through Jules Oliver -9 to 1 - loving it! Any other book suggestions girls I thought about maybe getting one of those 'bibles' which tells you absolutely everything to do with baby making/baking/looking after. Yes, I am obsessed!!

There's more drama at work! My 'friend' who decided to tell ppl I had miscarried again has told my other friend who had a mc this year that I am pg again. So now she is p'd with me for not telling her as 'it would haev given me hope'. Seriously, i feel like I'm back at school, get a grip people!!


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> Lolly the bump's definitely coming on! I can see a difference even just frmo last week, you haev a little pointy (not pointy but you know what I mean!) near the base. V exciting.
> 
> I'm half way through Jules Oliver -9 to 1 - loving it! Any other book suggestions girls I thought about maybe getting one of those 'bibles' which tells you absolutely everything to do with baby making/baking/looking after. Yes, I am obsessed!!

I've just been out today to buy some maternity gear as the bump seems to have developed over night! New Look and H&M had some great stuff in the sale - I picked up some straight leg 'over the bump' jeans in H&M for £7! I also picked up some stretchy tops in Peacocks for £1.50 each! 

On the book front, I've pretty much read them all. 

My favourite all rounder is probably Kaz Cooke's Rough Guide to Pregnancy - it's nice and light hearted without making everything into a joke. Covers most stuff I've wanted to know and gives you a week by week summary of what's happening.

I loved Jools Oliver but not so keen on Tess Daley or Myleene's efforts.

I also have "What to expect when you're expecting" which I find good for referring to now and again but it's more of a manual than a read if you know what I mean.

I'm about to start reading "Blooming Birth" which my yoga instructor recommended. Think it's more labour / active birth related - will report back soon on that one.

I have just ordered "Save our Sleep" and "Secrets of the Baby Whisperer" which have both been highly recommended for post-natal info. 

For the guys - I bought OH "A blokes guide to pregnancy" by Jon Smith and "From lad to Dad" by Stephen Giles - both come with his seal of approval and he is no avid reader.

Hope that helps x


----------



## kanga

yes indeed it does, thanks, will see what I can find on tinterweb tonight x

Sounds like you got some good maternity bargains!


----------



## hb1

Oh dear Rachel - I can imagine you wouldn't have gone bounding up to your friend who had mc for worry of upsetting her - especially early on - as well as dealing with your own worries following a prev mc. Some people just need to know when to keep their mouths shut!!

Yey for Lauren's bump :yipee: :happydance: :dance:

afm - woke up at 1.30 this morning - had to come home at lunchtime and just passed out on the sofa!! 

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, gosh i had so much to catch up on. So sorry i been mia, DH whisked me away to paris as a birthday treat. Glad you are all doing well, so sorry to hear about the scares, am glad we are past them. Welcome back M2A and hottie. Lauren I wish I had a bump like yours, omgoodness you girls should see mine, its popped in the last week out of nowhere, am hugh. Ohh my fav show is from here to maternity.


----------



## goddess25

How wonderful being whisked off to Paris.... ah bliss.

Other good books are a guide to childbirth by Ina May Gaskin and I am reading a fantastic book right now called Birthing the Easy way by a woman named sheila stubbs she is basically a homebirth advocate and that is what I am planning this time around.
Has Jools Oliver got 2 books... I must look at ebay.


----------



## goddess25

So I just bought Jools Oliver Minus 9-1 a diary of her pregnancy is the one that everyone says is good... It was only $2.54 plus a $1.00 postage that should be pounds not dollars I dont have a pound icon...

Anyway no more news... tomorrow is hump day for the work week, going round to a friends house for dinner which will be very nice, and I am counting the hours till the weekend as its a bank holiday on Monday although I am not entirely sure what for... I am still getting to grips with the Canadian holidays and confess to not knowing what they are for most of the time.

Anyway its 9pm and sadly its almost ready for my bedtime....


----------



## kanga

Key, hope you enjoyed Paris, what a fab treat, your dh could teach mine a thing or two!!

Baby is now the size of a blueberry, can't believe it :)


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hey Rachel...a blueberry!!! How are you feeling??? I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow, getting scared now :-( hope baby is ok in there xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Em, am sure scan will be fine - I know how you feel though, am already nervous for next friday. Once you see baby though you will feel fantastic. Cant believe you are 12 weeks already!!! Good Luck and keep us posted.

Shattered today, thought we were supposed to bloom 2nd tri, I'm exhausted and my skin all blotchy. Keep getting shooting pains up my private lady parts (to be polite) do you think thats normal?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly, Dee and Mrs G have you felt your first real movement yet? And if you have when did you feel it? I can't wait to start feeling some movement. xx


----------



## hb1

Hi All 

Yey to Rachel's blueberry!!

Good luck Em - it is scary but it all ebs away when you see your baby :) am sure all is well in there :) 

Lucy - reckon that is round ligament pain you're feeling - am sure all is well :)

I've gone up a fruit too - avacado!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OMG Hb - avocado is HUGE!!!

Hows your sleeping?


----------



## the_key2005

teehee!! Lucy am calling mine that from now onwards, private lady parts, teehee! but yeh i agree with h, they sound like ligament pains. I get those, mine come mostly round the sides just under the bump and are worse when I get up too fast, sometimes its hard to fully straighten up. About the quickenings, I felt mine around 16wk, felt like gas but midwife said it was baby moving. Now they are more obvious, its hard to explain what they feel like but its like gas, or bubbles, sometimes like little tapping from the inside, very weird feeling but makes me smile everytime


----------



## hb1

I was lying on the sofa today and felt a tiny bubbling sensation - maybe that was it? 

I slept right through the last 2 nights - first time in ages! even overslept today - by nearly an hour!! managed to get in to work only 10 mins late - it's a nightmare as I live 27 miles from work and the later I leave the worse the traffic gets! sleep is obviously like buses for me :)

you must be about the same size Lucy - it is big isn't it!! - baby should be 10-11 cm now!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

I wonder what fruit or veg my little Livi is now?! I dread to think!

As for movement, it was actually around 21 weeks before I knew for sure it was the baby I was feeling. Now the movements are really strong and are definite kicks more than flutters. OH can feel them by putting his hand on my tummy and he likes to think she's saying hello to Daddy! 

Good luck for the scan Em - I'm sure you'll be just fine. Looking forward to the next round of scan pictures now. OH is keen to have a 4D scan at 30 weeks but I'm not so sure. He thinks it will be nice to show Livi in years to come - I'm on the fence. 

Have a good day all of you!


----------



## kanga

Good luck with the scan today Em, Am sure all will be well and you'll see the little one floating around in there waving at you!!

H, Avocado - impressive! :happydance: I absolutely love avocados 

I've been waking up at 4.30 each day feeling sick, it goes away just when its time to get up at 7, typical!!

Also had a little brown spotting yesterday and a bit more this morning :nope:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Em, good luck today - keep us posted. xx

I know was lying on bed this morning thinking I can't believe little baby size of avocado in me and I can't feel anything yet. Lolly must be so lovely and reassuring to get those kicks. At the moment I'd quite like a 4D scan but I might change my mind - I seem to be changing my mind about finding out gender too, now thinking I'd like a surprise.

Glad you're getting some sleep HB - I woke at 6 this a.m(usually get up at 8ish) so that was annoying but hopefully a one off. I hope you sleep through from now on.

Kanga, try not to worry(says the worry queen)am sure all is ok - as you know I had spotting and bleeding etc of the worst kind and all was ok, in first tri there's so many posts about brown spotting and always is ok. Its only a worry if red and cramping. Only a week till our scans, hopefully it will fly by, am already scared but also excited to see baby.


----------



## kanga

Yeah only 7 days to go. ive got a countdown on my desk at work, each day it goes down a number. I'm actually thinking of deferring my scan another week but I'll see how I feel next Thursday. Part of me doesn't want to know if its bad news. Part of me wants to wait as there will be more reassurance if i can get to say 10 weeks and alls well x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, had scan and baby looks fine, nice strong hb, had to go for walk to move it in right position for nt scan/measurement. Will post pics later as Ian going in a limousine and to a restaurant for a friend's birthday!!! Xx


----------



## hb1

happy days Em :) Brilliant news :happydance: :dance: :yipee:

Rachel - know what you mean about poss deferring the scan - depends whether your area do nuchal scan or not - if not they may use your early scan as your dating scan....

afm - in work - month end :(


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yay Em thats good news!!! And you're nearly 2nd tri!!

Yes Kanga you could miss out on your 12 week scan by having one at 10/11 weeks.

I havent felt any twinges or stretching feelings last couple days and as this is supposed to be mega growing time I'm a bit worried. Hope everything is ok in there!!


----------



## kanga

:dance: Em, that's great, congratulations!! :yipee:

Lucy, am sure alls well, only 6 days to go until scan time!!


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> happy days Em :) Brilliant news :happydance: :dance: :yipee:
> 
> Rachel - know what you mean about poss deferring the scan - depends whether your area do nuchal scan or not - if not they may use your early scan as your dating scan....
> 
> afm - in work - month end :(

What do you do for a living H, I've always wondered what 'Ive got month end' refers to - ppl seem to say it all the time!!


----------



## hb1

strategy analyst in a bank - so everything culmintes at month end, quarter end and year end :(


----------



## hb1

My feet swelled up today - new worry!!


----------



## kanga

Feet in bucket of ice cold water!! And maybe dh could give you a nice footrub to ease the pressure ...

Strategy analyst, sounds v interesting. Can you come up with a strategy to make my money last longer each month please ;)


----------



## hb1

I am keeping feet elavated and drinking lots of water - will get an appt to see the nurse tomorrow I hope so they can check blood pressure...

as for strategies - it's all down to efficiency at the moment :)

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Brilliant news Em, so looking forward to the pictures. Rach am anxious also, I have my 20wk scan on tuesday. Have decided will not be finding out the sex as would like a suprise. Am anxious and hope baby is doing fine still, it seems like its been forever since my last scan. Babies movements are reassuring. Lolly have you recieved your MatEx yet?I sent mine off 4wks ago but havent heard back, may ring them monday, I need to book a denitist app.
TMI Warning, am getting hairy, :( i have a snail trail, never had that before arghh!! can I wax it?


----------



## Lolly W

the_key2005 said:


> Brilliant news Em, so looking forward to the pictures. Rach am anxious also, I have my 20wk scan on tuesday. Have decided will not be finding out the sex as would like a suprise. Am anxious and hope baby is doing fine still, it seems like its been forever since my last scan. Babies movements are reassuring. Lolly have you recieved your MatEx yet?I sent mine off 4wks ago but havent heard back, may ring them monday, I need to book a denitist app.
> TMI Warning, am getting hairy, :( i have a snail trail, never had that before arghh!! can I wax it?

What's MatEx? I want it even though I don't know what it is!
xx


----------



## kanga

Maternity Exemption cert I think, for free prescriptions and dental treatment. Do you think you can get hygenist appts on them?


----------



## hb1

I think you can Rachel - I got my exetption card a while ago so get it when you have your booking appt - mine was at 6 weeks....

Hey Dee - not long to wait now!! looking forward to the pics!! :)


hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Dee, I noticed a few hairs on my tum too - gross - am going to wax them definitely, I think best not to shave as they might come back thicker. Its weird because my leg hair is not as hairy as usual, I usually get waxed every 4 weeks but its almost time and there's hardly anything there. NOt complaining.

I must send off the mat ex form, havent bothered yet - can you use it for private dentists?

Good Luck for the 20 week scan on tues Dee.

HB, wonder why your feet have swelled - did you spend the day on your feet yesterday? Hope nurse sorts you out xx

Just spent the day with my grandma, love her to bits but she poo pooed every name me and OH liked for LO, now its put me off some slightly. GOing to keep our names to ourselves now as it only matters if we like them, whatever we choose her and my mum will prob say its awful!!!!


----------



## hb1

apparently it can happen with pg - poss due to retained fluid - I was sat at a desk all day ( chained to it :( !! ) and went for a walk ( only half a mile ) with my friend as we needed a break and when I got back I kicked off my shoes under my desk and they were obviously swollen - have tried to keep them elevated and they have gone down a lot - as my hands and face aren't swollen I might leave it till I see the mw on Friday - unless they go up again - they are just tender now and v slightly swollen....

My mum doesn't like one of the 2 girls names we've chosen - Scarlet Elizabeth - but I think she's getting used to it - the other girls name is Angharod - it's welsh as is oh and means "much loved" but we can't decide between them - haven't got a boys name!! 

I think the matex only covers NHS - go NHS for the next year and a half - save yourself some pennies!! :)

Is your scan this week Lucy?

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Ahhhh, I see! Living in Wales, we get free prescriptions anyway - think it's a Welsh Assembly Government perk. I had a dentist appointment and, when I told them I was pregnant, they didn't charge me - they must have just taken my word for it. Does the exemption certificate give any other benefits? Not sure I really need one otherwise.

Forgot to take my 23 week bump picture this morning. I'll have to remind OH to take one when he gets home from work!

Wowee, look how far along my ticker has got!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

HB - I love Scarlett Elizabeth its lovely and unusual. I had a really good friend at school called Angharad - she was really really pretty and very fun so I like that name too. Are you going to find out gender? I'm really in two minds about it.

Yes got my scan on friday. Really nervous as not feeling so many stretching twinges recently, whole tum sort of feels tight though so hopefully thats a good sign. 

Just looking forward to feeling baby move really so less worry though that could be 4 or 6 weeks yet.

Lolly so jealous of your ticker!!! You'll be in 3rd tri soon!!!!


----------



## kanga

Lolly, look at your ticker go! baby's body is almost completely formed and is a foot long, impressive!

h, hope your swelling goes down soon x

Can't believe how quickly our scans have come round Lucy, although I'm 90% going to postpone mine. 

I've got fatigue & sore nipples still so hoping all is still well in there. Been having a weird orangy coloured cm recently, anyone know what this may be?

I've had a lovely day off today, Mum is visiting and she has done all the housework & helped me in the garden & now she is getting her own back by making me watch Corra!!


----------



## hb1

That does sound like a good sign Lucy :) I am def finding out - can't wait - 25 days left!!!

Rachel - your symptons sound v good too - it's a tough one deciding to wait it out :flower: - can I borrow your mum for an afternoon :)

Lauren - don't think it gives you any more benefits :)

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Yeh I dont think the Maternity Exemption gives you anything else other then free prescriptions and dental. Next year with me being off work will be just that little bit harder so any savings anywhere are welcomed.
Oh Rach when mum is done at H's can you please send her over to mine :). Both my sisters will be down this weekend but trust me you've never met such lazy women lol, am going to ask them to help over furniture in baby's room teehee! it will involve alot of coaxing.
Lucy all the best for your scan on friday, dont forget scan pics :)
H i get swollen feet also, been lucky I was given a footrest at work so normally sit with my shoes off and feet up, really helps.
Oh Man i been trying to finish this post for a few minutes now, am watching 'Labour and Delivery' and there is a woman on there who is HIV positive and a drug addict and omg i cant stop crying, am so upset. brb girls this is too much.


----------



## hb1

I saw that too - she was messed up with a capital M - oh was livid! 
glad I'm not the only one with swollen feet - they aren't as bad as saturday but don't feel right yet - am so glad I'm off next week!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Can you get Labour & Delivery online? I love those types of programmes but we only have FreeSat so I don't have access to that many tv channels. 

I've just posted my 23 week bump pic in my journal for anyone who wants a gander. 

It's about time we all had some scan pics to look at - we're counting down to scans with you cyber sisters!


----------



## kanga

She'll be right over H & Key ;) She takes payment in tea & biscuits!

I saw Labour & delivery yesterday too. It was heartbreaking with the hiv Mum - she just abandoned her kid at the hospital. Her poor cousin kept picking up the pieces and adopting all the children, those children were so lucky to have her

I'm off to check out your bump Lolly!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Oops sorry girls!!! Having probs posting scan photos, I'm not v good at this!!! Looking forward to seeing some scan photos v soon!! I'm not watching any birth programmes ATM, sounds funny since I've given birth twice, but I'm still scared!!! Has anyone decided what type of birth they'd like or pain relief??? X


----------



## hb1

hypnobirth for me - fxd!!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, scan went well and baby is doing great and measured on track, EDD is 13 dec, am fine with that as long as it aint xmas day lol. I have included a pics for you, one with a foot in the air lol
H are you and ur OH going to do the classes for Hypnobirth? there was an arcticle in the Metro about it and I brought it home for DH to read. I love the sound of it also but I dont think I will go 100% drug free, may use gas and air.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00475.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hb1

Yes - we're looking around our area for a good one - investigating when I'm on my week off next week.


love the pic Dee :happydance:

hx


----------



## goddess25

wow had a lot to catch up on there. I can't remember the last time I looked at B&B, am doing ok a bit paranoid but mainly fine.

I have such a sore tummy right now that I have had for days I don't think its anything to be concerned about and I think its basically gas pains as I am totally constipated and have not pooped for days... sorry guys! Its one of those tummys that you just want to curl up into a ball in bed however I have still been at work and doing stuff too. Had a busy weekend, Saturday swimming and barbecue at a friends house, Sunday went a hike to a place called Lighthouse Park google it its lovely and yesterday it was BC day so had the day off work and we went to Bowen Island which was super nice.

Back to work today I am covering for another coordinator right now who is on vacation and the workload is pretty high... I am covering for 2 coordinators next week so really not looking forward to doing the work of 3 people but my turn will come soon.

I have tried to find the babies heartbeat a couple of times this week with the doppler and I think for me its still a bit early but I am a bit scared too due to the obvious.. seeing the midwife on Friday so I hope that she looks for it and finds it.

Reading your stories I miss the NHS... in Canada if you are a resident you get provincial health care and you also pay into extended benefits... if you have an extended benefit plan then you get coverage for massages, chiropractors, optician, physio and tonnes of other stuff and you get help for prescriptions. The 4 week prescription I got for the diclectin for the nausea was $258 and I got part of it subsidised but yes I do miss the old NHS. The good part about here is you really don't have to wait long for tests and referrals. 

Anyway still feeling sick and totally constipated... its 10.20pm so I really should put this away and go to bed now. It sounds like we are all having scans soon. I have one 2 weeks on Wed its my NT scan and I have convinced myself that there will be something that needs followed up... so far with me 2 mcs and threatened mc with Euan and ? downs with Euan I am fully expecting the same thing to happen. 

Hope you all have a nice day tomorrow.


----------



## hotpinkangel

I never really looked in to hypnobirthing, I had 2 paracetamol for pain relief with jess', and gas and air and a waterbirth with Devon. Am hoping for another waterbirth this time. Dee, glad your scan went well, gorgeous photos!!! Did u not find out the sex?? Xx


----------



## hb1

Doesn't sound like you need it Em!!! It is just relaxation techniqies to aid the natural drug free birth - you can use a birthing pool etc etc which I plan to!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Ah right, feel a bit thick now!!! Love being in water though, with jess' I spent nearly all of my labour in water, was 7cm by the time I went to hospital!! (was crawling up the corridor though!!!) dee, 13th dec is my son's birthday!!! X


----------



## hb1

Do you think that the birthing pool helped avoid the need for pain killers Em?

Jo - sorry you're so chokka at the mo!!! you must take every moment you can to relax!!

hx


----------



## kanga

phewy, get those feet up when you can Jo!

Love your pic Dee, very clear!

Ive heard water births can really help ease the pain although my friend tore with her first (ouch) during a water birth, so I guess there are down sides too. I'm hoping to stay at home as long as possible and shower/bath to help ease the contractions. Its funny, you build yourself up that labour pains are actually going to kill you by being so painful! Hopefully it is bearable!

It may be a bit premature but I had a look on the maternity policy at work today and when I can start/how much I'll get etc, and it would appear that my best bet is to start maternity leave on 31 December!! I'll only be 6/7 months then so lots of pre-birth chilling for me it seems!

8 weeks tomorrow, can't believe it, hope all is well in there. I've cancelled the scan on Friday - may go next week or the one after


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ahhh Dee!!! Look at your baby, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! I'm saying BOY!!!!

Jo, glad you're ok, I think its totally normal not to hear anything on a doppler yet from posts I've read about it. People seem to hear through it regularly 15/16 weeks. I'm sure all is fine, not too long till your scan now. YOu're so busy it will prob fly.

HB do you go to classes for the hypnobirth? And do you go to a special birthing centre or can you do it in hospital?

I'd love a waterbirth - MW says I have to wait and see whether I'm still high risk or not nearer the time. I hope I get to spend at least some time in water, everyone I know whos had a water birth says its brilliant. I'm hoping to have as little pain relief as possible, definitely don't want an epidural as don't like teh idea of not feeling my legs and needing a catheter afterwards!!

I might try that perineum(??) massage before though it sounds v complicated, really scared of rips and tears!!!

Em, sounds like you had two good straight forward births, this one will prob shoot out!!!

Rachel, can't believe you've cancelled your scan, well done you, God I was so desperate for mine each time could never postpone.

Had lots of twinges and strechy feeling today and yesterday which is relief after nothing for a few days, even felt something that could have been a little flutter earlier- prob too early still though.

Have got butterflys about my scan on fri though. Praying everything ok.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hb definitely!! I spent nearly the whole of my first labour in water. Lucy, it's painful, but I guess it depends on how you manage it, maybe water works for me? I did use LOTS of gas and air with my second though!! I did the perineal massage both times and never tore, had a couple of grazes!! Hypnobirthing sounds interesting. Jo, I borrowed my friend's Doppler, don't think I ever found hb, just my own pulse and maybe placenta. Gave it back to her because I'll worry too much. Xx


----------



## hb1

Yes - you go to classes and have to practise at home. You can give birth anywhere - home, birthing centre or hospital :)

Will be doing the perineal massage too - well oh will I am sure I won't be able to reach by then!!

Rachel - very restrained there!! am sure all is well tho :)

Lucy - def the right time for flutters - think I've felt it a couple of times too :) - can't wait to see your pics - you might even be able to find out the sex!!


hx


----------



## goddess25

I am planning a homebirth this time... I laboured at home with Euan and got to the hospital at 9.5cm dilated, my water broke as soon as I got there and after about 30 minutes I was ready to push so it was great.

I had planned in a waterbirth... I had a water birth suite at the hospital but never used it.... I filled the bath about 10 times at home and got in and out of the shower cos i had planned it but truthfully it annoyed me for some reason and I could not stand it.

I also did perineal massage every day for about 3 months before giving birth but ended up with massive 3rd degree tears over front bum and proper bum... with almost 100 stiches holding me all together. It wasn't fun but equally it was not as bad as I had thought it would be.

My fears were
1. tearing or episiotomy
2. Pooping will pushing

I ended up as I say with huge tear and yes number 2 happened too as is so common but you know what... i couldn't care less. At the end I had my baby and everything fades in comparison... you have to cope and get on with it. You will all be fine! Despite all my worries happening it was the most amazing experience of my life and I can't wait for you all to experience it all too.


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, 
Hope everyone is ok. Sorry I havent been on for a while but was trying to stay off the internet for fear of scaring myself. The hospital said I had an amniotic band but I went for a private 2nd opinion in the fetal medicine centre (who were fantastic by the way) and they dont think I do. 

Anyway panic over as far as Im concerned. I've got loads to catch up but just thought Id pop in and say hi xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Goddess!!! 100 stitches ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I think I'll still try this massage - does anyone know where I can find out how to do it? Will my midwife have info. HB thats great your OH will help you with it, I wonder if mine will - he's very squeamish.

Mrs G - I was worried as you haven't been on for ages, glad all is well. What is an amniotic band? Off I go to google and prob worry myself. Glad all ok now. Gosh what else will they throw at us!! You're nearly halfway now though, how fab is that xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Em did you take the paracetamol to help with the pain of the contractions? 

I can't wait to start all the classes and things. Still a few weeks to go before I sign up though. Waiting for my V day.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Oooh! poor you Jo! Mrs G5, glad you seem ok, must have been scary! Queenie, i took paracetamol with both, can't say it did much but helps when the contractions aren't that strong. i was pushing at home with Jess though, in fact, she was nearly born down the toilet if i'd have been pushing for much longer and hadn't gone to hospital!! Here's my scan photo...
 



Attached Files:







DSC00631.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## the_key2005

OMG Jo100 stitiches arghh!!! You know what those are my fears. tearing, or getting cut and pooping. We too plan to do the perineal massages. DH is excited about these and keeps asking when he can start, the little perv lol. I found a youtube video that I sent to him. Here it is, yu may find helpful. We plan on using natural vit E oil. You can get it from H&B

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK2P8Ziqc6Y

Can you request an anema before giving birth?

Aww Em what alovely pic. Lucy am secretly hoping for a boy teehee!!! but DH wants a girl. He comes from a family of all boys.


----------



## kanga

:hi: Mrs G5, nice to have you back. You have raced ahead there  almost 20 weeks! Im glad your second opinion was comforting, are you feeling more chilled about everything now?

Im going to do perennial massage I think. OMG Goddess, how many stitches! Poor you xx

How long is it til V day Lucy? Cant be long now :yipee:

Em thats a really lovely photo. I hope I get one of those one day.

Look at my ticker  raspberry!!!! :happydance:

Is anyone planning on going to the baby show? I may go to London Excel (November I think) to check out the travel systems et al. I am desperate to start buying stuff but know I shouldnt *just in case*


----------



## hb1

Hi Jo - I read in natural and homebirthing that you had shoulder dystocia ( spelling!! ) - is this what caused you to need so many stitches?

hx


----------



## hb1

Lovely pic Em!!! :happydance:

glad all is well Mrs G :)

Raspberry :dance: :dance: 

hx


----------



## kanga

Just noticed you're an onion H, cool!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I feel like an avocado would be bigger than an onion!!

Kanga - 58 days till V day. I'm counting. Thats the day I start shopping and I CANNOT wait xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Right as everyone else OHs are helping with the PM mine can too. I'm already laughing at the thought of it!!!! Am going to show him that video this evening Dee. I reckon I'll start it at about 6 months. When I start yoga.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Em, lovely pic, I can't make out the nub(not that I really know what I'm looking for) but I reckon girl!!(that is a total guess!!!). Are you going to find out?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

just wanted to pop in and say hi! Great to see all the beans are doing well xxx Lovely pictures of the scans Dee and Emma. xxx

Hope everyone with well xx


----------



## goddess25

HB1 - Yes.... it was due to the shoulder dystocia and also the fact that I was pushing for about 3 hours before they started to worry about why he was not coming out... after 3 hours my perineum was so swollen etc... a doctor had to get him out with forceps so it was a combination of forceps, shoulder dytocia and all the swelling. I perhaps should not have wrote that as I did not want to scare anyone but just to put emphasis on what i said before it was painful after but it wasn't that big of a deal.

On a good note the doctor who delivered him came to see me the next day and told me that your next baby will probably just fall out... ahhahhha.. dont like the sound of that much either.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou, hi!! Hope you had a fab time, good to see u back!! Lucy, I'm no good at the nub thing either, we can't decide if to find out or not, what's everyone else doing?? Xx


----------



## hb1

It's cool to know that even the most severe of tears can be overcome - you are seriously brave Jo - it must have been so scary :flower:

I would have thought an avacado was bigger than onion too - sweet potato next week - I will have to size it all up at the supermarket :)

Lou - how's it hanging lovely :) how's the dr appts going??

hx


----------



## hb1

16 week mw appt tomorrow - will be asking about swollen ankles and inability to sleep!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

H, my 16 week appt is 21st august, can't believe I'm nearly 14 weeks!!!! I would have hated to tear, my friend was actually ripped by the midwife in an emergency... Goes through me just thinking about it... Lou, when's your appointment?? Xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

P.s does anyone know what food item I am?? I'm 13w 4d xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi, hols was fun em, nice and relaxing then went straight off to Brighton with a friend when got back

Helen I've been trying to get cancelation before we go new York in, as worked out that my next cycle stArt when we are there, so my app on 31st would mean no ttc cycle till end of sept. No luck yet, but ringing everyother day. But taking Agnus castus, b6 and epo as found in health mag that it could naturally log ovaries to start ovulating, so you never know. Hope your midwife app goes well, and give some advice on the swollen ankles x

Just trying to catch up on everything, everyone seems to be doing well, scans coming up soon for anyone?

Lou
x


----------



## goddess25

Hope the 16 week appointment goes well tomorrow and you get some good advice about the swelling in your ankles. I have my midwife appointment tomorrow and I am just hoping she can find the heart beat but trying not to get too into it.. she may not even suggest looking for it tomorrow. I guess we will see.

Do any of you have any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou good to see you!!! Sounds like you're having a lovely summer. When are you off to New York???

HB I'm haven't been sleeping the last week or so either, managed 4 hours before 1 and 5 last night - I'm reading a hell of a lot of books at the moment. Let me know if midwife has any tips - I think mine might be that I usually sleep on my front but its a bit uncomfortable now and sleeping on my left is hard. Poor OH has been in spare room last few days as my tossing and turning was keeping him up too.

Right, am off for my scan in 30 mins. Better get ready. Tummy doing somersaults. Got midwife straight after(hospital one so a long wait usually) so will be on here later in afternoon.

Good luck with the MW's Jo and HB xxx


----------



## hb1

Good luck Lucy!! :)


----------



## hb1

You are a nectarine Em :) - 14weeks is a lemon.

Lucy - the sleeplessness is unbearable isn't it!! if I get any tips will let you know :)

def don't stress yourself if they can't find hb - it's still v early

Lou - hoping you get an appointment or get caught sooon :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thanks H! Wooo!! Nearly a lemon!! Good luck Lucy, sure you won't need it, I'll pop on later to see how it went!!! X


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies all was fine!!!

Baby Fur was lying on tum asleep so we didn't see his/her face today and it was only a quick scan to check growth(all perfect) and cervix length(1mm shorter than last time so doc wasn't worried) and hematoma - IT'S GONE!! YAY!!! One less thing to worry about.

Will just get two more scans now - my normal 20 week and a 24 week just to check cervix still ok. 

Feeling very excited today!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yaaaay!!! Lucy that's brilliant news! Soooo happy for you!! Can't imagine how u r feeling!! How far are you now? Have u got your date for 20 week scan yet? Xx


----------



## hb1

:happydance: happy days Lucy!! such a relief that the stupid hematoma's gone!! How far are you measuring Lucy? What's your edd?

hx


----------



## kanga

Lucy that's AWESOME news!! :yipee: So happy all is well and the hema gone too, yay! xx


----------



## the_key2005

Oh fabulous Lucy am so pleased the hematoma is gone. You have to put a ticker up so we know how far you are. Is Lauren the first one of us to give birth?


----------



## kanga

Bit random, but has anyones boobies gotten firmer? Mine feel a bit hard, well probably firm, today. I also have little spot type things on my areola, anyone else have this?

While I'm on with it! Intimissi have a really good selection of non-underwired bras, going up to about E cup. So if you're strugging for variety girls, get ya self down there xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Mine are like that Rachel, spot things are weird!! Got my nt scan results back , 1-100000. That's ok, right? Says no further testing needed xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Great news lucy! thats excellent, you must be so happy!! How far gone are you now? xx
i'm off to new york on sat 21st, just going to start surfing the net to plan it!

No luck with cancelation today, think i'm not going to get in before new york.


----------



## goddess25

Lucy - what amazing news. I am so pleased to hear that and wow no hematoma you can relaxt a bit more now. I was so happy to read your post woohooo..

hotpink: 1 in 100,000 is wow amazing. Are you super young? Last time I was 1 in 400 or something can't quite remember and this time I expect the number to be much higher than that.

I am so excited for everyone...

Lou - I am sorry you don't have a cancellation yet but your little collection of meds your taking might just be enough to do the trick. I am so jealous about you going to NY.. when are you going?

Its 10.30am right now going to a vegetarian Indian restaurant for lunch and then I have a long meeting then MW.. your right I know it might be too ealry to hear the heartbeat. I heard Euan,s about this time along last time so am hoping its there... its just a little reassurance although this morning I did what queenie did (i think it was you) and puked in the shower.... lovely!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo, good luck at your appointment, I can't wait to hear hb, lucky you!! No, I'm nearly 27!!! I got something like 1-2400 with jess and I was 22 so not sure.... X


----------



## QueenieMurphy

My EDD is 22nd by their reckoning (by LMP its 21st so just one day out). So I'm 15+6 today - mind you the measurements she did today showed 16 +2 so who knows!!

I'm putting a ticker up on my V day(57 days to go) I just feel I want to wait till then for ticker, shopping and joining the january jellybeans thread!! Don't know why.

Em - I don't think there could be a better odds than 1-100000. Thats amazing. No worries for you at all!!!

Kanga my boobs are like that now but it didn't happen as early as 8 weeks, the nipples have only recently got darker and the lumps on them bigger. My boobs were huge by 8 weeks though. I need some more bras so will look at those ones - I bought 3 but they've all got discoloured with cocoa butter.


----------



## goddess25

So as predicted the midwife could not find the heartbeat at the appointment.. she did not seem to concerned about it... however she told me to come in next Friday so she can do a heartbeat check. She tells me that by next Friday it should definitely be there. I am now crapping it that there is no baby anymore...i am scared and paranoid but at the same time I am still feeling very sick and tired so thats a good sign right?

Oh and when she was typing stuff into her computer screen about me.. I noticed that there was a note saying 4cm corpus luteam cyst on right ovary... i meant to ask her about that then I forgot. So I will ask her about it next week... do you think that is anything to worry about. I am going to google it in a minute and thats probably not a good idea.

I also found out that my ferritin is very low at 10.... which means I am already totally anaemic so need to start iron tablets and liquid iron at the same time. Oh the joys all I remember is that the liquid iron they made me take last time is so expensive its about $50 a week for a bottle so about 25 pounds.

Anyway am off to google and freak out a bit more.

My bbs are massive already... and I wish I could go to that store with E cups... I am a GG before pregnancy and I went to an I cup (yes they go to that size in fact they go to N) i was worried that I was going to run out of sizes. I am going to put a bra order in with bravissimo and get my Mum to bring me them out when she visits in September.

I have been craving toast today with chicken and ham paste by shippams... but tough i cant get it so may ask the parents to buy that aswell.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Goddess - yesterday when I had scan she told me my placenta was at the front, so I won't feel the baby move maybe even before 24 weeks and if I had a doppler I might struggle to find heartbeat - possible you have a front placenta too? Also you're still only 10 weeks so still very early even if not a front lying placenta so you mustn't worry.

How did she know about the cyst? They're really normal btw, I had one at my earlier scans but its gone now - I was told was totally normal, can cause a bit of pain which people mistake for ectopic pain but nothing to worry about.


Woke up at 4am this morning, back in bed now trying to nap - once I've had a look through b and b!! Supposed to be clearing out my wardrobe today. Want to declutter whole house before LO arrives. Too tired at mo though, will do this afternoon.


Kanga - if you have time do you think you'd be able to add all our due dates to the first post next to our names, would be good to see when everyone is due!! xxx


----------



## hb1

Mine didn't even try at my 16 week appt - she said she will try at 24weeks - don't stress - each pg is different - maybe you found it with Euan that doesn't mean it's the same now.

The CP cyst is normal too - it is producing the hormones to suppot your baby till the placenta takes over - some can go a bit larger but shouldn't cause any probs :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls for your reassurance. I am going back next week for the FHR check... i know its still early days if its not there on friday i will be worried as the midwife told me it would be there for sure... if its not i have a scan the week after so thats good. I looked at my diary and i was wrong it was 12+2 when i first heard euans heart beat so i was talking nonsense.

i bought a book today called i am a big brother its a really nice picture book with words to introduce the idea of new baby to euan.


----------



## kanga

I've put of edds up Lucy, good idea - ladies if you post your edd on here I'll add yours too

I know its hard not to worry Goddess but dont worry about the hb, I am sure you will be freadily hearing it all the time before long. Have you got a doppler? I like the sound of your big brother book, v cute, I bet he will be over the moon to have an ickle sibling!

I had a massive cyst when I went for my scan at 6 weeks - it was the size of the sac! Scanner said it was normal and would disappear. I'm starting to crave another scan so may go next week!

How's your decluttering going Lucy? We are sort of doing that too -well, more finishing off random jobs in the house that we havent been bothered to do since we moved in like tiling the kitchen, and we still havent decorated (well, renovated!) the dining room since we moved in so I'm on the hunt for a fireplace atm which is proving really difficult

I really hope I get your nechal results Em! They are very reassuring!

I also really hope you get a cancellation soon Lou x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ah Kanga you're due Paddys day - my birthday is 18th March. You're going to have a little Piscean - the best sign to be I have to say!!! All Pisceans I know LOVE cats - which is good as I know you're a cat lover.

Wish I'd never started the decluttering - there are clothes EVERYWHERE. Because I have a clothes shop I have a hell of a lot of clothes. I'm going to get back to it in a minute after I've had some lunch. Got to get it finished today. Theres bags for rubbish, bags for charity and bags for attic. Its hell. And my cats think its all a game for them by grabbing at the clothes as I pick them up and not letting go or lying all over them.

Goddess I am sure everything will be in order at your next midwife appt. I think it will still be quite early to hear heeartbeat though!! Your scan will definitely reassure you.xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

My edd is 8th February!!! Xx


----------



## hb1

I am due Jan 13th :)


----------



## kanga

I'm really worried its all over. My symptoms have disappeared today, I'm not tired & sore nipples are easing off and I wasnt feeling sick this afternoon as I usually do.

I dont think i could cope with another bad news scan, the thought of having a scan just turns my stomach, But I know its what ive got to do, I'm going to look into getting one tomorrow or Tuesday :(

Cross your fingers for us x


----------



## hb1

fingers tightly crossed Rachel - am sure your baby is doing fine in there :hugs:

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rachel, I remember my boobs stopped hurting totally at 9 weeks - I thought was all over, did extensive googling, turned out it can be normal for symptoms to come and go - they started hurting again 11 weeks though never as bad again as first few weeks. Try not to worry symptoms really do come and go, you'll prob be feeling sick again in a day or two too, sickness is always worse when you're tired and maybe as its the weekend you've had more rest than normal?

I'm sure all is ok xxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

I'm sure bubs is fine, my sickness was awful but it did ease off a bit around 8-9 weeks, and came back. If you read some posts in 1st tri there's lots of similar ones. Good luck sweetie, I know it's scary but book a scan asap just to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## cutelou101

Fingers tightly crossed rachel - I'm sure baba is doing fine, syptoms can come and go, book a scan up soon to reassure yourself. Xxxx


----------



## kanga

Thanks for your support everyone x

Have looked into a scan today, there is a palce very near my office but no space until friday, eek!

I did feel sick again this morning :yipee: so maybe you were right Lucy and I was too not-tired yesterday.

Fx'd that the fatigue kicks in this afternoon!!

UPDATE - scan booked for Friday 9am x


----------



## goddess25

Rachel I am sure everything is fine. I agree with the others symptoms come and go some days my nausea is very fine the next day i feel dreadful... i am sure everything will be fine at the scan on friday. I am sure everything will be fine for all of us... this waiting around though is dreadfully hard.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Sorry, I've been MIA all weekend as we had a friend's son's 1st birthday party on Saturday and a christening on Sunday. We had a house full all weekend and I am exhausted today as a result. I've just been to have my hair trimmed as it was getting to look a bit scruffy - feel much better about myself now.

Brill news on your scan Lucy - Fingers crossed for yours on Friday Kanga but I'm sure all will be fine.

Anyway, my big news is that today is VIABLE day! Not sure whether it's worth getting excited about as I've read there's still only a 45% chance of the baby surviving if I had to deliver now BUT I am now out of danger of miscarrying as miscarriage is a loss prior to 24 weeks apparently. So there we go! OH and I are having a chinese takeaway this evening to celebrate!

My EDD is 29th November Kanga - can't remember who asked on an earlier post but I guess I will be the first Cyber sister to give birth! (AAArgh!) I think there's a chance that, if I was late and Dee was early, she'd go first though.

I should have taken my 24 week bump pic this morning but completely forgot - will try and remember tonight before bed. Hairdresser said "Oh my God, you're tiny!" when I told her I was 6 months pregnant. Still no real bump when I'm wearing clothes.


----------



## hb1

Good going Rachel - that's a good sign - my ms has eased dramatically - was only ever nauseous and sick twice then wham - sick today!! obviously coming out in sympathy!!Your scan though it will def ease your worries - and tide you over till the 12 week scan :)

Lolly - Happy V Day!! I wish I was tiny - my tum has gone massive - so now people are shocked when I say I am only 17 weeks!! Glad you're having a rest after your busy social weekend - and getting pampered with hair-do's to boot :)

Hope everyone is well - I am off work this week :yipee:

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel - good news you got a scan booked, ease your worries, good sign the ms is back again, glad you are feeling better xx

Lauren - happy V day xx you must be shattered after your hectic weekend 

Helen - any good plans for your week off?

Jo - glad your feeling better. The book you bought Euan sounds lovely. I go on the 21st august, first time, have avenue Q booked up on broadway and a NY Yankee's game!

Lucy - hope your clean out is going well!

1 week until my EDD, and no luck with gettting a cancelation! Still taking the herbs, but it's more of an off chance they may work so not holding out hope. Will continue to temp and see if there is a rise this month.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou

Muchios cleaning this week - only got bathroom done today after being sick this morning the motivation disapeared strangely enough!

:hugs: sorry this is a tough time around your edd, so are you around ov time now if you're waiting for a rise?

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou sorry to hear that you still have no luck in getting a cancellation... that must be a good sign that this person is good. I know its going to be tough for all of us around the EDD... Sorry yours is this week. I just know that your going to get some answers soon and everything will work out fine.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - Happy V Day :happydance:. That's a milestone I can't wait to reach. Thats when my shopping is going to start in earnest!!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo and Helen, i am hoping its a good sign that he is good. The receptionist lady says she does not want to change my consultant as he is the best as i've had miscarriage. I'm feeling ok this week, last week i had a bit of a wobble so went out and bought the herbs so felt like i was doing something. Not sure how i will be next Tuesday, think i'm going to try and keep busy. Helen i'm on CD14 today, i never changed my tinker, so should be around now if the herbs worked and i ovulate this month. Did a OPK today, and it came back very faint so def not today.


----------



## hb1

fxd tho Lou :hugs: - sending lh hormone thoughts your way


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou - could be promising that you got a faint on the opk, you wouldn't get anything if there was nothing going on. Keep doing them - I used to do twice a day so as not to miss ov - and hopefully lines will get darker. Fingers crossed herbs doing the job xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou, like Lucy said, do them twice a day, sometimes I'd have missed mine if I hadn't. Good luck!!! Rachel, glad you feel rubbish again...in the best possible way of course!! I have been telling people my sickness has gone but the past 2 days it's been back :-( x


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks emma and Lucy - I've just done anouther opk and it is darker! Almost as dark as control!! Will do anouther later, hoping good sign maybe, but not gonna get over excited until I see a temp rise. Going to have to txt dh to get ready for some ttc bding when he gets home! Lol!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou, sounds good to me!! Definitely get going with the BD'ing, sounds like OV not far away. Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## hb1

Get at it Lou :) go get your bean!!!

I tried my doppler again today - the first time was a couple of weeks ago or so and I couldn't find it so decided to leave it for a while - anyway - being at home on my own it was winking at me from the side and I thought - dam it, I'll have a go and won't stress out if I can't find it - but I did!!! :) 148bpm :cloud9: !

hx


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Get at it Lou :) go get your bean!!!
> 
> I tried my doppler again today - the first time was a couple of weeks ago or so and I couldn't find it so decided to leave it for a while - anyway - being at home on my own it was winking at me from the side and I thought - dam it, I'll have a go and won't stress out if I can't find it - but I did!!! :) 148bpm :cloud9: !
> 
> hx

That's fab! I never got one as I just know I'd be obsessed. We heard our 'beanbeat' for the first time last week at my antenatal appointment - 140bpm - just lovely x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay Lou!! Fx'd for u!! Helen that's a lovely hb, bet ur relieved!! I couldn't find hb, just my own and placenta (I think!!) at the docs tomorrow so hopefully they'll check the hb for me!!! X


----------



## goddess25

Helen thats awesome...Its amazing to hear. I have a doppler too from last time and they are pretty good for reassurance to have at home. I am still feeling a bit worried about everything just because the midwife freaked me out a bit. I am going on Friday for another check and if its not there then which I know is highly probably since its still quite early but the mw I am sure will make me scared about it too. I guess I am at that stage that I am frightened that there is no longer a baby alive in there. I am trying not to stress about it too much.


----------



## hb1

Try not to stress Jo - It is still v early.... When do you have a scan??

hx


----------



## cutelou101

That's great Helen, how amazing, what a great hb!! 

Try not to worry jo, its understandable to be worried, when is your scan? Try not to stress I know it's hard xxx

opk postive again!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo, don't stress hun, I'm sure everything is ok. Don't forget all odds always on our side - its totally normal to feel the way you do too, I think the worst all the time. I can't wait till I can feel proper movements so I worry less.

HB how wonderful to hear the heartbeat, and a good strong one too!! Are you feeling definite movements yet? I've had some sort of popping feelings a few days ago but not noticed anything last couple days. Still early and I have anterior placenta so must be patient.


----------



## hb1

No - I've felt flutterings 3 times now - may have unwittingly felt more but not realised :)


----------



## goddess25

I know your right girls I guess its just natural.. I am a bit more reassured tonight.. I forgot to take my afternoon anti MS pill this afternoon its extended release so it works for the evening and I am feeling so incredibly sick I just need to go to sleep now. My scan is next Wed 18th August so thats not too long.

Lou fantastic news on these positive OPKs your remedies are obviously working. I am so pleased.

Queenie and HB - it is wonderful when you start to feel proper movement that you can attribute totally to baby. I never had flutterings that I noticed anyway till about 22 weeks... I have sworn that I have felt some already but I know that's impossible.

Anyway going to read for a bit then its bedtime for me.. night night ladies.


----------



## hotpinkangel

I can't wait to feel baby move!! Got docs this morning, hoping she'll listen to hb, 14 weeks she might try??? Hope u all have a nice day!!! Em xx


----------



## hb1

How did it go Em? Did they try the doppler?


----------



## kanga

cutelou101 said:



> opk postive again!

Hope you got some :sex: in last night!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hope the docs went well em, did they do the Doppler?

Ooo jo that's not long until your scan now, is it midwife again on Friday?

He he rachel! It's postitive again today, so have to get some more bding action! Does anyone know when my temp should rise after positive opk?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I never did temps but you can ov as late as 72 hours after a positive opk(most likely within 36 hours though) I'd always BD day of positive and the two days after to be on safe side. I once read BDing between 3pm and 7pm best time so always did soon as in from work then legs up for 30 mins - used conceive plus too every time I got a bfp.

Good Luck Lou, am determined for you to get your bfp. So glad you're ov'ing!!!!


----------



## the_key2005

goodluck Lou, sending you loads of baby dust. Catch that eggie!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Good luck Lou!! Not sure about temping as I never tried it... Docs was fine, she felt my tummy and said my uterus has only just popped out and she didn't want to risk worrying me by trying with the doppler in case she can't find it and I get worried, but midwife will check it on 23rd at my 16 week appt. Maybe because it's only just above my pubic bone now it might be harder to find still??? X


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies!! I am really hoping it's a good sign, but had low progesteone and fsh alwell, so just hope I may have ovulated. Really would love to join you all with a bean!! I've never temped before, just been trying to read up as should show if progesteone increases. Thanks all of you for your lovely support xxx

not too long em until 23rd, be great when you hear hb xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou, the fact u got a positive was really good, must mean something is going on!! Really hope u get your beanie this month!!! Fx'd for you!!! Xx


----------



## hb1

Sounds positive Lou :) keep going till you get a negative opk :)

Glad the appt went well Em :)

OMG Dee - is that your tum in the avatar !? :) 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou it all sounds very positive dead chuffed to hear it.... i don't know much about temperature rises either i never got to grips with it. Yes I have the midwife on Friday so not long to go I am tempted to go and try my doppler just now but not going too.

Em you will be at your 16 week appointment in no time and will hear the heartbeat.. at least if they don't find mine on Friday I will try and not get too stressed out although i think my midwife will do that for me.

If that is Dees tum at 22 weeks its huge!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

OMG :happydance:

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00441.jpg


----------



## hotpinkangel

M2a!!! Yay!!! Congrats!!! Have u just done this today??? Lovely lines!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes just done it this morning :happydance:


----------



## kanga

Congratulations M2A!! :yipee:

I'm SO HAPPY for you!! how many dpo are you, they are some lovely lines xx

:happydance:

H&H 9m to you, how are you feeling x


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations m2a!! Great news xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh the title of the thread really made me smile :haha: :blush:

I have no idea how many dpo i am :haha: lol. I'm going qith about 13ish, so my ticker is just a guess, i'm going to leave it a week and if everything is ok in a week i'll phone doc :). I can't wipe this grin off my face lol x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

M2A - yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, :happydance::happydance:you must be over the moon!! So happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Dee you have a whopper in there - I really think boy as its all out to the front!!!

Dee and Jo don't forget to tell Kanga your EDD's so she can put them on front page.


----------



## kanga

Loving your bump Dee

I'm an olive today and on the third box for 1st tri :happydance:

Scan tomorrow 9am , eeeeeeek !


----------



## mrsG5

Lou, fingers crossed for you. As HB says just keep going with the BDing until you get a negative. I did it 20 days in a row when I got my positive. 

M2A, that is great news. You must be over the moon. It's lovely we'll have girls in each trimester soon. xx


----------



## mrsG5

Kanga, Im due 19 Dec by my scan dates by the way x


----------



## Lolly W

Congratulations M2A! That's just great news x x


----------



## Lolly W

Baking their buns we have:

LollyW  due ?


I'm 29th November 2010 x x


----------



## kanga

thanks Lolly, any more for due dates (& baby gender if known!)?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hey Rachel, good luck with your scan tomorrow, I had 2 early ones so I know how scary they can be but I'm sure all will be fine xx


----------



## kanga

Thanks hun, I'm v nervous but everything is crossed for a good outcome x


----------



## hb1

OMG M2A !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so so chuffed for you!!!! Well done! :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :yipee: go lady!!!!

hxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Good luck tomorrow Rachel :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Kanga - Good Luck tomorrow. Will be looking out for your post so let us know asap xxxxxxxx

Saw my midwife today and got to hear heartbeat. She didn't tell me the rate but said baby sounded happy as Larry in there so that was good.

Is my EDD with my angel I lost in Dec today but I feel OK, felt funny about it all day yesterday but now its here I feel ok, I suppose because I'm pregnant and excited about that. I won't forget my angel though.

5 days till consultant
29 days till next scan
51 days till V day.

I'm just counting down the whole time!!!

I asked my midwife today about the high HCG result I'd got in my combined screening(at the bottom of the lettter it says ask your midwife if you have any concerns) but she knew nothing and gave me a number to call. I called them and all they said was my combined result means I'm low risk for downs but the high HCG could indicate some other problem/anomoly which could manifest in the baby at a later stage but she wouldn't like to have a guess at what that could be. Funnily enough I'm not freaked out by this, I'm just worn out with worrying all the time. Just going to try and enjoy my pregnancy and I'll ask consultant about it on tuesday but otherwise I'm just going to leave it.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Lucy - it's not long till your scan - I'm sure all will be fine. At least you can speak to the consultant.

Sorry about your edd - it's horrible - especially the build up as it dredges up all the feelings :hugs:

:happydance: good news on hearing the hb :cloud9:

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Congrats M2A yippeee!!!!

Yep girls that is my 22wk tum, its huge not long till I have to wobble to walk, Lucy mum thinks its boy too cos the little munchkin is so active specially when there is loads of noise on the outside, went to see inception at the cinema omg at one point I had to stand in the aisle and rub my tummy to calm he/she down instead of sit so he/she could have enough room for somersaults in there lol. I think we will write off the cinema for a bit.

Rach my EDD is 13 Dec


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Might be a bit early but EDD is april 21st :) i'm going to wait till i'm 6 weeks before docs, and hopefully get an early scan as well x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I'm also guessing beanie will be a boy, as it was a boy we lost last time and that would just be lovely to have :) x


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel good luck at your scan tomorrow, be thinking of you xxx

Lucy great news about hearing the hb, it must have been lovely to hear xxx sorry to hear it's your edd for your angel today, hope your feeling ok xx 

Dee what a lovely bump! He/she being a very active bean then! Xxx

I'm away this weekend, be back on Monday to catch up. Hope you all have lovely weekends xxx

jo hope the midwife goes well tomorrow (I think it is tomorrow if my memory is correct) xxx


----------



## mrsG5

Best of luck for today Kanga, let us know how you get on x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rachel, hope you're ok??? Scan was at 9am wasn't it?? X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope all went well at scan rach x


----------



## goddess25

Rach hope the scan went ok this morning I am sure it did.

Lou - thanks the midwife is today and I am so scared... I am having a real paranoia right now that its over and there is nothing alive in my tum! I guess I have to wait till Wed to find out unless they miraculously find a heart beat today but I am doubtful. I so hope I am wrong... Am at work just now and I just want to be at home. I work with a girl who is 28 weeks pregnant and every time I see her tummy I just think I so want that to be me getting to that stage. I know its natural to have feelings like this but I fear the worst... not sure why!


----------



## goddess25

M2A - WOOOOOHOOOOOO Congratulations on your bean... I am so happy for you!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Goddess, good luck today, i know I've said this before but I'm sure your baby is ok and I think what you'e feeling totally natural. Try not to worry hun. xxxx


----------



## kanga

Thanks for all your good wishes girls x

I had the shittest scan ever this morning. It was a horrible place, wouldn't recommend it. Future babies or something in Reading. They made me pay before I went in and sign a disclaimer that they wouldnt be checking embryos health etc, wft~!

The screen was all fuzzy, the sonographer had no sense of authority and we felt uneasy. She didnt say anything for ages (never a good sign) and when i asked he what was happening she was like, just let me finish. It was like she didnt know how to tell us

She said there was no fhb. I just wanted to get out of there.

Rang midwife who suggested going to hospital for confirmation, which we did, and its confirmed. Bubs dies at 8 weeks. I thought something was wrong last weekend, I think you just know

So its back to the drawing board for us. My only ray of hope atm is knowing Lolly had 2 mmcs and is now well on her way to a successful pregnancy.

I'm wondering if its me being unable to produce a placenta as its about 8 weeks when that happens

We got further than last time though. And we got some pics, there was an obvious head, boys and arm/leg nubs x

I feel really weird atm, its like i'm not that bothered like i was last time. maybe i'm just used to it

we are hoping to get a D&C tomorrow, just waiting for the surgeon to confirm he can get an anethatist. At least we won't have to go to the nhs hospital where it was AWFUL last time and we were kept waiting for 2 days


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rachel I am so so sorry, what a bitch she was, especially with what's happened. Big hugs sweetie. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## mrsG5

Rach Im so sorry. there are no words but you know we are all thinking of you. I really hope you get this sorted and get some good news very soon. Sending you lots of hugs xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Had a bit of drama today and it was one of the worst moments of my life..

I was a bit apprehensive all day as I was going to the midwife for the fetal heart rate check and she freaked me out last week... so this is how the visit started..

I am sitting in the waiting room and the midwife that I have seen on the previous 2 occasions calls me into her room not by name but hi come on in.... I sit at her desk and she asks me so how long ago was your LMP... I said 17th May... she looks a bit confused and then asks me how far along are you? I then look at the chart and it does not belong to me some girl called Meghan.. so I tell her I am not Meghan my name is Joanne. It takes her a few minutes to work out what I have just told her and she begins to fiddle with the computer and says oh yes thats right...i remember now your here for the fetal heart rate check.

I lie down on her couch, she tries for a few minutes and can't find it, tells me that she is going to borrow someone else's doppler meanwhile as she leaves I am lying on the sofa with my jeans right down over the pubic area and she pops out and leaves the door open... She comes back in try's to find the heart beat with the new doppler and can't find it. At this point she looks a bit odd and it seems like she can't deal with it she is laughing a bit and she tells me the fact we can't find the heartbeat at this stage is really concerning..you need to have an ultrasound. I tell her that I have one booked for Wednesday morning but I would like one before then to check things out. The part that was good was she managed to get me into a US clinic 30 mins after the appointment in Chinatown. I am sitting in shock getting pretty scared and feeling very sad as I am alone when I hear her telling the person on the phone the scan is for a viablility check and it doesn't look good. She gives me the form for the scan, tells me less than half of the patients we see without the fetal heart rate on doppler find a heart rate at the scan and tells me frankly it doesn't sound too hopeful... she skips out of the room laughing and tells me as I leave the office I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

At this point I am in a really busy part of town, I dont drive and I have 30 minutes to get to China town by cab if i can find one... I call my husband and tell him what has just happened and told him that the midwife pretty much said that she thinks the baby is dead. My husband is an hour away by car and I know that he is pretty torn and sad that I am going to have to go the Ultrasound scan alone... and I am positive its bad news and at this point so is he.

I find a cab after 10 minutes and get to the Ultrasound place in Chinatown they are super nice and take me in straight away... I am lying on the bed and i see she has found the baby and the uterus and even though I am no expert I can't see a heart beat so I began to cry... she did something else at this point a new setting and she then put her hand onto my arm and said do not worry there is a heartbeat there I will go through it all with you in a minute i am just doing some measurements first... she told me that the reason that your midwife probably could not find the heartbeat is that your baby is very very active and is not staying in one place for too long. It was waving its hands and legs around, zooming around from side to side and upside down just darting around real fast... i was crying at this point too but in relief and happiness and the sonographer was so nice she was awesome.

Anyway today's drama over. I am so relived its incredible and really while i was on the way for the scan by myself i feared the worse and thought this is the worst thing i will have to wait for and hear.

I have decided that I am also going to change to another midwifery practice... i am going to go with the one that I used when I had Euan they were an awesome team and the only reason I chose this one was convenience its on the way home from work. I understand that the midwife was concerned but I don't feel her behaviour or words were appropriate and i felt that she scared me unneccesarily but maybe I am just over reacting. What do you guys think?

The good thing that came out of the scan was my dates have been moved along and I am now 12+3 as opposed to 11+4 so that is good.


----------



## goddess25

Rachel I am so so sorry to hear your news... I would not have put in my post if I had read that first I am sorry if it appears insensitive. I can imagine what you went through at that scan and I just hope that they can start to investigate things for you to get through this.
We are all here for you when you need us. I hope you get your D&C soon and don't have to wait long like last time.
Huge hugs to you and just remember your cyber cycle sisters are here for you 100%.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo, that must have been so scary, I can't believe she was laughing. What on earth could she have found so funny?? I would defo change. I think it's important that you feel happy with your midwife. I have the same midwife I had with both of my children again this time, I am so happy as I trust her 100%. Glad lo is fine though x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh Rach :cry: im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Dannib247

rach im so sorry hunni massive hugs cherub xxx im thinking of you xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rachel, I am so so sorry. And the way you found out was so horrible. I don't know what to say but I am sending lots of love to you and your OH. We are all here for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo, I think my heart stopped beating as I read your post - I definitely wasn't breathing - I am so glad all is ok - and you're nearly in 2nd tri!!

Definitely change your midwife - asap. The midwife you saw sounds slightly deranged. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Oh no Rachel, I am so so sorry :hugs: good luck with your op - make sure you take some time out to heal. I will be thinking of you :hugs:

I hate the fact none of us know for sure the reason for our losses - maybe ask if there's any tests they can do?

take care 

hxxx


----------



## goddess25

Rach just thinking of you and hope that your op is now over.. take care XX


----------



## the_key2005

Aww Rach hun so sorry, :hugs:


----------



## kanga

had the op yesterday, all went well and i have almost no bleeding now, just on pantyliners (sorry if tmi).

Anyone know if I will ovulate this month and when? Do you think the op could trigger ovulation or do you think its likely to be after a couple of weeks when my lining has bulit up.

Hugs xx


----------



## hb1

Hi Rachel

Glad the op went ok :hugs:

As for ov - that's anyone's guess and you can't trust opk's or cbfm as the hormones might be crazy - if you want to ttc this cycle and feel ready def give yourself a couple of weeks to heal from the op then bd every other day to cover all the bases.

Did the hospital say anything about ttc following the op? 

:hugs:

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Rachel, I don't know about ov straight after m/c - I waited for one period first before TTC again just so I could opk etc but did you see that article a week or so ago in all the newspapers - I saw someone had posted it in TTC after a m/c too - that said that women who conceive within 3 months of a m/c have a better chance of that pregnancy being healthy than those who wait, so if you're ready sounds like TTC asap is good thing to do.

GLad op went ok hun - make sure you give yourself a load of treats over the coming days xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad the op went ok rach :hugs: take care :flow:x


----------



## kanga

thanks all, I think we'll wait and start bding in a couple of weeks if we feel like it

I saw that article too Lucy, I'm hoping we can get pg some time this year but you never know in this game ..

Going to get my hair and nails done this week. I need to start exercising too, i'm about a stone over my normal weight! The problem is, I've developed a liking for bad foods and an aversion to exercise!


----------



## goddess25

Rach glad the op is over and that it went well. I don't know very much about OV after this i think its going to be a waiting game really to find out but I sure hope its soon.
:hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> had the op yesterday, all went well and i have almost no bleeding now, just on pantyliners (sorry if tmi).
> 
> Anyone know if I will ovulate this month and when? Do you think the op could trigger ovulation or do you think its likely to be after a couple of weeks when my lining has bulit up.
> 
> Hugs xx

Rach, 

I'm going to send you a private Facebook message now once I've finished typing this but thought, when you're ready, you might want a read of my 2nd mmc thread https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/234129-why-me-im-losing-all-hope.html

I fell pregnant (this time) in my 2nd proper cycle after the D&C. I had the op' in December and then used my CBFM for the first time in February - resulting in my BFP. There has been a lot of news coverage recently that women have a greater chance of conceiving straight away after a miscarriage so, as long as you feel ready, go for it darling!

Please feel free to message me back on here, or Facebook or maybe drop me an email [email protected]. I'm sure all the other sisters will back me here when I say we're all here for you x x


----------



## cutelou101

Rach,

I'm sorry sorry hun :hugs: i hope your doing ok, be thinking of you xxxx 

Think TTC straight after is fine, research came out a few weeks ago i think. So whenever you feel you are ready

as lolly says, we're all here for you xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Just wanted to send you a big cuddle kanga :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Hope everyone's feeling ok this damp Tuesday morning (well, it certainly is here in South Wales). I'm about to embark on a dog walk in the rain - joy. I actually don't mind as I'm going to treat myself to a long soak in the bath when I get back. I'm going to have a relaxing day today after a lot of running around yesterday.

I'm making a cherry pie this afternoon as I've been fancying some for ages now. I've never made one before so I've bought ready made pastry and tinned cherries! I'll let you know how it goes!

Catch up soon x

ps - Just uploaded my 25 week bump pic to my journal if anyone wants a peak.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Your bump is defo getting bigger lolly :flow:

How is everyone else?

This is harder than i thought it would be :( totally stressed, paranoid, worried ...... im trying not to get my hopes up yet and take it easy but its so hard :( x


----------



## hb1

You're right M2A - it is loaded with paranoia this PAL lark - I swing between total excitement and total convincement that everything is going to go wrong - part of me can't wait till my 20 week scan and part of me really is worried that it's all going to be taken away from me.

All I can say is enjoy it when you can and vent your stress whenever you feel like it - everyone on here understands :hugs:

hx


----------



## goddess25

M2A and HB - your right it is tough and we all feel the same like HB said I too go from one day everything is wonderful and exciting and the next i am convinced something is wrong. We can only try to concentrate on the good parts.


----------



## hotpinkangel

It's awful, I remember with Devon and Jess I didn't feel worried or anything, this time I'm terrified. I can't feel baby yet, haven't heard hb with doppler yet so I'm really worried :-(


----------



## kanga

ive just posted a reply to a thread and thought my sisters may also have some advice! Here is the post:

hi girls, i just wondered if there were any -ves to trying these things

i suffered 2nd mmc last week and am interested in giving these both a go (prog cream & low dose aspirin).

With aspirin, doesnt this thin your blood? So could it couse -ve things for uterine lining?

also, whats the effet of having too much progesterone in your body? Nothing and your body just expels what it doesnt use each day?

I was also thinking of upping folic acid, again does anyone know if having too much of this in your system is bad or does it just get expelled if you dont use it?

thank you, sorry for all the questions!!!!!

:plane:


----------



## kanga

hotpink, when did you stop taking your aspirin, is this something you continue through pregnancy?


----------



## hotpinkangel

I started mine straight after my second chemical with vit b complex, started 10th April didn't ttc until may and got my bfp on 31st may. I honestly believe it helped me. I'm still taking it now, will talk to my mw about when to stop taking it around 28 weeks but I have told her. I'm taking 75mg once a day. Hope this helps Hun xx


----------



## hb1

I don't think that there are any bad effects of progesterone or folic acid - if you go up to the 5mg mark max for folic acid this is what folks with high propensity for neural tube defects are given as a matter of course.

I am sneekly taking baby aspirin too - since I got my bfp - as when I had my scan at my mc there were lots of blood clots.....

I would book in with your GP though.

hx


----------



## kanga

thanks both, thats helpful. oh thinks aspirin could cause mc as it thins your blood. doctor appears a bit useless tbh, i would like to change docs but they are a bit funny about that at my surgery so i feel stuck with current doctor


----------



## hb1

Well - will def see what I can find tomorrow about progesterone, folic acid and baby aspirin.

Sorry you have a pants Dr Rachel 

hx


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> ive just posted a reply to a thread and thought my sisters may also have some advice! Here is the post:
> 
> hi girls, i just wondered if there were any -ves to trying these things
> 
> i suffered 2nd mmc last week and am interested in giving these both a go (prog cream & low dose aspirin).
> 
> With aspirin, doesnt this thin your blood? So could it couse -ve things for uterine lining?
> 
> also, whats the effet of having too much progesterone in your body? Nothing and your body just expels what it doesnt use each day?
> 
> I was also thinking of upping folic acid, again does anyone know if having too much of this in your system is bad or does it just get expelled if you dont use it?
> 
> thank you, sorry for all the questions!!!!!
> 
> :plane:

Hope you're ok.....

Personally, I decided not to take aspirin as my Dr advised me against it. I went to see my GP after my 2nd mmc desperate for answers and one of my questions was about low dose aspirin. She told me that taking it unecessarily could be detrimental as it's only useful when you've been diagnosed with sticky blood / clotting issues. It's a personal choice but all the reading I did put me off the idea.

I'm afraid I didn't look into progesterone really. After my 1st mmc (during the 12 months it took us to conceive again) I had routine hormone tests including 21 day progesterone which was normal so I figured this wasn't an issue for me. 

Regarding folic acid, I was advised to stick to my usual 400ug dose but increase my intake of natural folic acids through food. Pregnancy / women's health recipe books are great for suggestions on how to do this.

Hope this helps x


----------



## cutelou101

Hay rach, hope your doing ok xxx

I take b6 to try and increase my progestrone, but i only do this as i know my progestrone is very low from my blood tests. You could see if they would do a 21day progestrone test for you if you think it may be an issue? I just take the reconmended dose of folic acid too, but i do as lauren does and try and increase it naturally through the foods i eat. I have never looked into baby asprin, so not able to advice on that.

Sorry your doctor is pants, is there another surgery near by you could change too if your cant change doctors at your current one?

x


----------



## kanga

hi girls, thanks for your help again, sorry to be hogging the boards!

i had the prog tests after 1st mmc and was told there were no probs, so actually I'm probably ok there (as long as it doesnt dip when i get pg!)

thanks for looking these up for me h, you're a star!

I seem to be doing ok. Ralph had to go to work today but is hopefully comig home early and not working the rest of the week. I thought I would be moping around but so far I have showered, face masked, filed nails & removed nail varish from toes! Oh and loaded dishwasher & made bed!

I think its all going to hit me when i get af in a few weeks and I start the awful game of ttc again x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well i had first MW appointment today :) and have been booked for an ealry scan a 6 weeks next thursday :), done digi this morning and its 2-3 now :happydance:, more bloods tomorrow to ensure contiunig rising levels so all is weel just now :) another MW appointment on friday as well.....i have to say im so pleased with the care this early on its been great :thumbup:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

M2A. congrats on the digi 2-3, its great when it goes up isn't it!! Glad you're getting an early scan, puts mind at rest a bit to see bean.

Kanga, I don't know much about progesterone - I had mine checked and it was normal so never looked into it. I considered taking aspirin but I read up a bit on it and decided against it, I didn't think I had a blood clotting thing and I think I worried about taking it for some reason - can't remember why now though. I took double the dose of folic acid while TTC - its just that came in my prenatals (fertility plus for women). I have quite a few friends who were put on high doses and I don't think theres any harm in taking extra. Hope you're ok hun, you sound very positive at the moment but make sure you come and let us know if you're have a down day. We'll be here to buoy you up xxxxxxxx


AFM I'm off on hols - Cornwall, 10 days, YAY!!! Took today off to pack/tidy house. Have done nothing!! Going to be a frantic morning tomorrow.

Lucy xxxxx


----------



## kanga

thats great M2A, glad you are getting good service!

Lucy, a girl after my own heart. Packing is definitely a frantic morning job - it expands into the amount of time you have anyway!!


----------



## goddess25

Kanga - like the others said... i read up about aspirin and considered taking it but since I am a nurse I have a bit too much knowledge and i decided not to risk it incase. I had my progesterone checked and my levels seemed to be ok so i was not worried about that and in terms of the folic acid it does not do any harm to take a bit extra. Over here in Canada the daily recommendation of folic acid for at least 3 months pre conceiving and until 12 weeks is 1mg so i guess 2.5 times the UK recommended dose. I just took that and trying to eat foods rich in folic acid at the same time.

M2A - its wonderful when that digi goes up, I am so pleased for you! It does sound like your getting great care. Just bear in mind when you have your scan at 6 weeks there may not be a heart beat yet to see.. so don't be scared if that is the case. I had one at 6 weeks and i was lucky but i was told before hand that its not there more than it is at this stage. It sounds like everything is going great though...yay! Good Luck with the blood work tomorrow I am sure it will be fine.

I had my nuchal translucency scan today and the measurement was pretty small, so I am pleased with that and it was nice to see bubs again. DH came this time.... it took such a long time to get the measurement at first the baby looked like it was sitting up.. so i had to drink and walk around they tried again and it had turned but was sitting up in the opposite direction this time... same procedure drink/walk, baby was semi recumbent but they need it lying down to measure the neck fold properly and 4th time lucky baby was lying down perfectly. At least thats another thing out of the way and its going to be ages now before the next scan.

I changed midwifes today and have my first appointment next week...looking forward to it, i am going to the same one i had before with my son don't know why i never went there in the first place but it was very comforting even speaking on the phone as they remembered me and it will be so nice.


----------



## goddess25

Where are you all today... you obviously have more than a life than I have. I am at work right now and sneaking a peak at B&B and about to head home in about 10 minutes so yippee!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Haha! Jo, glad the scan went well, you'll get your results soon! M2a, great news about the digi, does make feel better doesn't it!! Rach, hope you're ok xxx afm, I think I felt baby move last night, it felt like someone 'flicked' me from inside!! X


----------



## cutelou101

Jo good news about the scan and the midwife change. Glad your feeling much happier with them

em wow how amazing!! That's great!!

M2a great news about digi, seems like your being treated well which is great!

Rach hope your doing ok xxx

I'm off to NYC tomorrow so be my last post. EDD pasted this week and I felt ok, think weekend away and packing has kept me busy. AF due nxt tues while away, then consultant appt when get back. Sitting in traffic on m25 on way to airport hotel, very excited! Hope you all have a lovely weekend and
d week xxx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - your going to have the best time in NYC, its going to be awesome. Looking forward to seeing some pics on FB.

Em - woohooo amazing news! It starts like little flickers inside and soon it will be unmistakeable baby yay!


----------



## kanga

Have fab time in NYC Lou, I'm v jealous! x

:happydance: for your flicks pink, it must have been lovely x

as for me, doing ok, not really wanting to go back to work but I have next week off to deal with that I suppose. Had a few crys today. Spending too much time looking on BnB. also contemplating whether or not to have the immune system bloods done, cost about £800 tho, dh thinks not, I'm still unsure x

I am SO looking forward to BB tonight!! hehe, 4 evictions. Loving it

btw does everyone like their little people on the front page ? :blush:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Have a fab time in NY :)

Yes kanga i like my little person :D, hope your doing ok hun :hugs:

Well i got my bloods back in 6 days theyve risin from 133 to 2040 :thumbup:, had midwife for first appointment today all the boring bits etc....didnt seem quite real yet....trying not to get hopes up :) got scan 2nd sept :D x


----------



## goddess25

M2A thats great news... a nice rise there in your HCG levels well done.

Kanga I like my little person too and my due date is 22 February. I had forgotten to do that before.

Its great that you have another week off to have lots of you time! Its a lot of money for the blood tests what do they show up exactly?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rach I like my little man!!! £800 for bloods, whew!! If it gives you peace of mind I'm sure it's worth it though if it gives you answers. Good luck. M2a, levels looking great! Fingers x'd for you! Lou!! Am sooo jealous!!! Have a fantastic time!!! X hope you all have a great weekend!! X


----------



## hotpinkangel

Girls!! I forgot to tell you, I borrowed my friend's Doppler, been trying to find hb since 10 weeks but I finally got it this afternoon!!! ;-) yay!!! Xx


----------



## hb1

Hey All :)

Lou - have a fab time - you never know - you may be coming home "with bean" :)

:hugs: Rachel - it's good you have some time away from work

Em - yey for the hb!!

M2A - fab news on the bloods!!! :)

My ankles are swollen - have requested a workplace assesment - on my week off they went right back down and 1st day back they blew up again - go down each night but never back to normal and have gotten worse each day :(

hx


----------



## kanga

M2A, great news on the hcg levels, hope you found it comforting. and not long to your scan :happydance:

h, definitely get that work assessment, and ditch all overtime if you can (if like me you dont get paid for it!)

pink, exciting news re the doppler :yipee: xx

goddess I've added your due date hun

Key, whats your due date?

Does anyone apart from Lolly know the sex yet or is anyone staying definitely on team yellow? we have someone due every month from November - exciting stuff!

btw I'm on facebook, pm me your full name and I'll look you up!

As for the bloods, I'm not actually sure what they will show :blush: But I think its things like if you have embryo attacking cells, any overactive immunity that kills the embryo, that sort of thing


----------



## hb1

I don't get paid for ot either so yep I have been leaving on time and taking my lunch :) They have "pregnancy" chairs which you see around the office - I'm hoping for one of these.

Rachel - if you think it will help you then it's worth considering. I was thinking about doing the hair analysis in January this year - depends if you can afford it really. I will def be looking up stuff about aspirin and progesterone this week - lying with your feet up each night after work isn't condusive to proper web surfing :flower:

I am finding out next Friday :happydance: so will find out my team then - might have to repost my 12week scan for nub guesses.

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Sisters, am checking in from Cornwall, glad all ok.

Love new front page Kanga - thank you!!

HB, yes you need to get your ankle situation sorted, is it from sitting all day?

Lou, have a fab time in NY, I love it there, v v jealous!!

Hotpink, congrats on the heartbeat!! Wish I had a doppler now, I felt a few taps last weekend and on and off through week which I'm sure were movements but nothing for 48 hours so am bit worried but I know still early days and could be in a different position which I cant feel.Cant help but worry though Hope all is ok in there. 

Raining here in Cornwall, in a lovely hotel though with a really nice spa, have booked lots of treaments. OH off doing watersports and golf so we're both happy. We'ree off to beach for a walk in the rain now!!!


----------



## kanga

Sounds like heaven Lucy, enjoy the treatments!!

H, I wanted to do the hair analysis thing but could only find US labs. Dont suppose you know of any UK ones? I saw this program (you may have done too!) about a woman who had 8 mcs. Then had hair anlaysis done and found out she had loads of lead in her body. So once she sorted that she was able to get pg!


----------



## hotpinkangel

I've never heard of hair analysis!! What is it?? Lucy, sounds lovely, wish I was away somewhere!! Think we're having a weekend in the lakes in October though so am looking forward to that!! X


----------



## goddess25

wow thats pretty amazing about the hair analysis thing... Never knew there was such a thing. 

I am on facebook and have a few people on here on it... but i dont know if they could find me.. i am under Joanne Baillie Irwin and there will be a picture of my son as my avatar.

I am tired.. thought i would have a long lie with it being saturday but euan was up and screaming by 7am so have been up for awhile..going to a friends house for lunch at 11.20 so I have 3 hours to get there... need to feed us both, go to the park and buy her a house warming gift first.. so looking forward to that.

Steven is off work tomorrow 1 day off together is not enough, I miss him I dont really talk to him during the week either apart from on the phone weekdays.... there is a fair on which is stalls, lots of stuff for kiddies, lots of foodie stuff so we will go and do that tomorrow I think.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Very envious of the Cornwall and NYC trips Lucy & Lou! Make sure any spa treatments you're having are safe in pregnancy - I'm sure you have already though ;-)

Em - Great news about the flicks. I'm now getting regular punches and kicks which can be quite aggressive at times! You can really see my tummy rolling around when she shifts position. OH doesn't like it as he thinks it's a bit 'alien' but I love it!

Rach - I just love my lolly licking Lolly W on the front page - I did have a little smile to myself when I saw it. Seeing my due date in balck and white made me realise that, in 3 months time, I could be a Mummy!

I'm hoping Oh will assemble the Bugaboo this afternoon!


----------



## goddess25

hot pink yay on the doppler..... I have not tried mine for awhile but I might try it later or I might just wait until the midwife finds it first... going there on Thursday and I will be about 14.5 weeks so hoping she can find it then. Oh just noticed I have went up a box in the old ticker thats always quite exciting when that happens.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Kanga - just a quickie, I saw someone called marilyn glenville - she has a clinic in London and its mainly nutritionist but they did hair analysis too. It cost about £120 for the hair thing. Didn't find anything worrying in mine which I was disappointed about I remember!!


----------



## hb1

Rachel

This is the one I was looking at:

https://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/

Lucy -enjoy Cornwall - the weather is meant to be clearing up tomorrow :)

Jo - have a lovely day with oh tomorrow :)

Good luck with the buganoo Lauren

I've been asleep on the sofa all afternoon then oh made my favourite tea :) Ankles going down, still puffy - yep - I am sat at a desk all day at work :(


----------



## kanga

I've just packaged up my hair sample for that one H, (it was cheaper than yours Lucy but thanks anyway for the tip!), think I may have overdone the sample as seem to have a bald patch at nape of neck now!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rach, hope all goes ok with the hair analysis and that you get some answers. Lauren, is the bugaboo up yet?? M2a, how are you doing?? Afm, I had my 16 week appointment today, everything seems ok, found hb with Doppler straight away and she said baby sounds fine.  x


----------



## goddess25

Rach hope you get some answers with the hair analysis.. its sounds pretty good.

Hotpink - yay to your doppler.. i tried mone yesterday and still can't find it.. i am wondering where the placenta is.. I will ask on Thursday I have the midwife then. I am wondering if its in front of the baby.

Starting to have the paranoia again that something is off, i know that I have had 2 scans pretty much in a week and they were great so I need to relax but you know how it is.

Am at work and pretty tired can't believe I have another 5 days of being here...this monday - friday working lark is rubbish. This is my first office hour job EVER!! Had a very nice weekend with Euan and DH and Monday mornings are always a bit sad as I know that I wont see him till the evening and then I get home and am so tired I barely have any energy to do anything with him. Weekdays I am boring mommy and weekends fun mommy... poor little guy!


----------



## hb1

Good luck with the analysis Rachel :flower:

Jo - shucks to the long 9-5 slog - right there with you - well 8-4 - it's pants!! Roll on the weekend and "fun Jo" :)

Yey Em to the hb :) 

Well I am truly on countdown to my scan!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

hotpinkangel said:


> Rach, hope all goes ok with the hair analysis and that you get some answers. Lauren, is the bugaboo up yet?? M2a, how are you doing?? Afm, I had my 16 week appointment today, everything seems ok, found hb with Doppler straight away and she said baby sounds fine.  x

Negative! It looks like a real mission to assemble and we figured it would only be a) in the way and b) gathering dust for the next 97 days (yes, I am counting!)

xxx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, Just popping in to say hi and catch up with you all. Nice to see everythngi s swimmign along smoothly :hugs:


----------



## hotpinkangel

Girls, I'm worried. I've been having spotting since last night when oh and I were messing and I had an O, but no intercourse. Sorry for tmi. Rang mw but i can't go in as have no one to look after jess and Devon, and oh is away till late. She said if it goes red then call someone. It's a pale brown/orange colour and only there when I wipe high up. :-( x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hotpink i'm sure things willl be fine :hugs: just try and rest.

Hope you get some answers from the analysis rach :thumbup:

AFM Well things are still ok for now.....taking each day at a time, scan next thursday :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Hotpink - it can be really common in pregnancy for some spotting with sex and esp after O.... i am sure its just an irritated cervix. Hope it stops soon. I am sure its totally fine though.

Lolly - assembling the stroller oops canadianism slipping in there, the pram is a mighty task i think your taking the right approach in putting it off.. truth be told when we took ours out the box i had no clue... DH built it up with me sitting watching him criticizing that he was doing it wrong... he did great!


----------



## hb1

Em - am sure that it is just irritated cervix - hope it stops soon - at least you are in touch with MW :hugs:

M2A - good approach - am sure the scan will bring good news :flower:

AFM - only 3 days till my scan - so what do you reckon from my 13 week scan - boy or girl :) will post in PAL to:

hx
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Em - am sure that it is just irritated cervix - hope it stops soon - at least you are in touch with MW :hugs:
> 
> M2A - good approach - am sure the scan will bring good news :flower:
> 
> AFM - only 3 days till my scan - so what do you reckon from my 13 week scan - boy or girl :) will post in PAL to:
> 
> hx

Team pink vote from me! Nothing scientific behind my guess - just that I think it looks similar to my 12 week scan!

I'm so excited for you - It started to feel real for me after my 20 week and now there's no avoiding her kicks, punches and hiccups!

xx


----------



## Lolly W

hotpinkangel said:


> Girls, I'm worried. I've been having spotting since last night when oh and I were messing and I had an O, but no intercourse. Sorry for tmi. Rang mw but i can't go in as have no one to look after jess and Devon, and oh is away till late. She said if it goes red then call someone. It's a pale brown/orange colour and only there when I wipe high up. :-( x

Em, I'm thinking of you and hoping it's just slight irritation - I'm sure it is. Put your feet up, try to relax and keep an eye on things. As your mw said, call again if you get any new red blood but, otherwise, try to stay calm xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I also say girl hb :) dont know why just the feeling i get from scan pic, cant wait to find out :thumbup:


----------



## kanga

I think :pink: too H, I'm not too familiar with the nub theory but its just my hunch!!

Pink, it sounds like could be irritated cervix, take it easy hun and hopefully the spotting will go away xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi,

Hope everything is ok Hotpink. I hope you're able to not stress too much and it all calms down.

When do you get your hair results back Kanga?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh ladies, Pouring in Cornwall today, gale force winds and weather warnings. I'm never staycationing again!!

Em - am sure the spotting is just due to the fooling round(i've read lots posts on similar thing happening) as everyone says just relax, feet up, am sure it will stop. No more fooling round for you!!!!

HB - I think girl too. Really do. 

I think its boy for me, my bump is huge and I have hairy tummy(gross) which I've heard means boy.

Have been getting lots of kicks on and off - though freaking out yesterday as didn't feel a thing all day PLUS bump had halved in size - its definitely smaller than it was two days ago - really weird. However felt couple kicks this morning, in a different place so baby must have moved. Anyone else noticed bump getting smaller? Do you think I should be worried?

Don't know what we're going to do today, we've exhausted all indoor activities in Cornwall - yesterday was actually sunny and we had a day at beach, was so lovely but today is grim. Oh well at least we're in a nice hotel.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

I've heard that baby moving in to back can make bump smaller :)


----------



## hotpinkangel

I had to go for a scan this morning.. Baby's fine but I have a cervical ectropion/erosion :-( does anyone know anything about this?? X


----------



## mrsG5

Glad babies fine hot pink, don't know mucg about cervical erosion, sorry.

Queenie, my bump looked smaller too but guess it was just baby moving. i'm feeling kicks all the time now and some of them can be quite uncomfortable. I don't think its anything to worry about.

Toni x


----------



## hb1

I think this is where the cervix is inflammed - it is irritated by bd - have popped a link.

https://www.2womenshealth.com/Cervical-Ectropion.htm

Doubt they'll do anything while you're pg

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Em, don't know anything about that but glad baby is ok - glad you got a scan. 

Mrs G how are things going with your bicornuate uterus? Are they keeping a close eye on you?

Helen how did meeting go about your swollen ankles?


----------



## hb1

They are looking into a chair for me and I have to get up and move around every 20 mins - in addition to drinking lots of water and elevated legs of an evening. Am going to ask mw about support stockings on friday - free prescriptions means it's worth a go :)


----------



## kanga

I've been referred to the fertility speicalist :happydance:

I asked how long it takes - "matter of weeks really, maybe a couple of months" - which I have taken to be 10-12 weeks. I'm really happy, hopefully we will get some answers. Not sure if we want to try in the meantime yet, guess will have to think about that.

Also I appear to be having a period :(

Shame the rain got you Lucy, sounds like you managed to occupy yourself with the treatments anyhoo. I love Cornwall but it is a tad annoying when it rains, did you go to the Eden Project?


----------



## hb1

Good news Rachel :) Tough call on ttc in the meantime though - maybe NTNP - still it's tough.

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Thats good news Rachel, hopefully it wont be too much of a long wait. HB i too am thinking team pink for you. Just going with gut feeling. QM I too have a hairy tummy, I surcumbed and had it waxed the other day, so going by what you telling me I guess we are team blue huh, I guess we'll be able to prove that theory soon lol.
Hotpin Cervical erosion sometimes happens when you would normally have a period. Thats what they thought was going on with me before i was diagnosed with the hematoma. But hang in there hun, just take it easy and everything will be fine.


----------



## Lolly W

Em - I've not heard of cervical erosion I'm afraid so I'm not much help there. It sounds like the scan was reassuring for you though. 

Rach - Glad to hear something's happening and you're on the road to getting some answers. Look forward to hearing how it all goes. Fingers crossed you won't have to wait too long to see someone.

AFM - Just got back from my 26 week antenatal check. It was great - urine, blood pressure both fine. Livi's heartrate was 154 and I got given my MATB1 Certificate so that I can start claiming my MA. The midwife said she couldn't feel babies position as my tummy muscles are so strong. She also thinks this is why my bump is so small (26 week bump pic now in my journal). My uterus is measuring bang on for dates though so nothing to worry about. Back again for bloods and breast feeding chat in 2 weeks.


----------



## goddess25

Wow it looks like everyone is doing great.

Hotpink -All I know about cervical erosion is that its caused by the high estrogen levels during pregnancy and can result in bleeding throughout the entire pregnancy (mild bleeding) mainly after sex when the penis touches the cervix. I am pretty sure it goes away a few months after birth. I am so glad that everything is fine! I knew that it would be. I am so pleased for you.

Lolly - lucky you with your strong stomach muscles glad everything is going well.

HB - I have no idea about sex of baby... i have no idea about this nub theory thing. It looks the same as a pic I had of Euan at that age too so to mix things up I say BOY!

Kanga - good to hear that you being referred to the specialist I hope you get to see him/her soon. My best friend at home in Scotland just had her 5th loss and she has been told she has to wait till Feb 2011 to get in to the recurrent m/c clinic in Edinburgh. Pretty shocking. Hope you get some good news soon.

I am at work right now and have been here for awhile but due to leave soon to go and see the new/old midwife for my first appointment. I have so many questions but mainly right now I am just filled with anxiety. I tried to find the HB on SUnday with my doppler and still could not find it and I just know its going to be the same today and I am going to be filled with more worry about it all. To top it off nausea is now totally manageable and almost gone which is great and logically I know that its about the right time to start leaving when the placenta is taking over but obviously I cannot help thinking bad things.

I am leaving in about 40 minutes to go to the midwife and then will be back at work after. We have a meeting today with management they are cutting one of our coordinator positions and we are meeting for them to tell us that. So not good times ahead. We will all hav an extra 2 physicians each to give us patients so the workload is going to be pretty bad.


----------



## hotpinkangel

jo, i couldn't find baby's hb on doppler till 15 weeks + and couldn't find it yesterday either. don't panic, i know it's hard not to. sure mw will reassure you. my sickness went at 14 weeks too. hb... i guess boy! don't know why! x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop and say hi from Boston! New York was fab, but very wet!! But had a great time, now have 3 days in Boston. Af got me Sunday night, early again!

Glad to see everyone doing ok, will have proper catch up when back on Monday . Keep well xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Well it turns out my last midwife was even crapper than I thought...

She got my dates wrong and never checked all the scan dating stuff even though I asked her... my original scan way back in July was totally correct and the 2 scans I have had since then totally measure the same for dates.. so I am now due on the 28th February which i originally thought. So basically she was trying to find the heartbeat at 10 and 11 weeks not later as we thought so no bloody wonder she couldn't find it. My placenta is also anterior so right in front of the baby and todays midwife who was so fab told me that there are going to be times in this pregnancy that we wont be able to find the heartbeat depending on where the baby is... if its directly behind the placenta and I have a retroverted uterus she said it will be very difficult to hear... although we did hear it today for about 10 seconds then baby moved..... she reckoned it was about 160 that was pretty much what Euan's was the whole time, so maybe another boy for me!

Anyway I am so much happier about it all and I can't believe how comfortable and happy I was when I came out after seeing the midwife today.. she is so competent it was excellent.

SO the good thing is i am feeling a bit reassured about it all. Hated moving back in dates as I thought i was in the 2nd tri but its not far to go now.

Lou I can imagine that NYC would be amazing in any weather as there is so much to do there... enjoy Boston its supposed to be fab too never been there either. I have only been to the West coast of the US. Enjoy the rest of your vacation... sorry I am getting to Americanized these days your holidays....


----------



## Lolly W

cutelou101 said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop and say hi from Boston! New York was fab, but very wet!! But had a great time, now have 3 days in Boston. Af got me Sunday night, early again!
> 
> Glad to see everyone doing ok, will have proper catch up when back on Monday . Keep well xxxxx

Hi Lou!

Not sure if you'll get this in time but here are a few tips if you're in Boston. I've been a couple of times with OH's work so we've done all the tours!

* We enjoyed the 'Duck' tour if you can fit it in - Jump off at Quincy's Market for a browse.
* Best clothes shopping is at Copley Plaza and the surrounding streets
* Take a boat trip to Cape Cod from Boston Harbour - this does ake a whole day though.
* Take a stroll around the park - the bird boats are funny (we stayed at the Four Seasons overlooking the park)

xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

jo that's good news! when i had my scan on wednesday my scan report said i have an anterior placenta too, but no one mentioned anything about hearing baby or anything?? i can feel little movements too which i thought was harder to feel with ap? i'm sure they'll explain at my 20week scan... only 24 days to go!!!! Lou, glad you're having a great time!!! x


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks lauren!! Think we are going to do the duck tour today, we are at Copley square in our hotel so will check the shops out as never got chance in new York!! It's a lovely day here today, love this part of USA. 

Thanks jo, it was amazing even in the rain, got so much done and still had loads more to see!! Glad your much happier with your midwife now, she sounds much better. Xxx 

Thanks em x


----------



## hb1

Hi Jo - glad you've got a better mw

Lou - sorry af got you - not long to your appt now!! glad you're enjoying your hols :)

Back from my scan - we are 80% sure we are having a little boy :blue: :cloud9: all looks good - she couldn't get detailed measurements of the heart as he was moving around so much so we are having another scan in 2 weeks - which is a bit of a bonus

hx


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Hi Jo - glad you've got a better mw
> 
> Lou - sorry af got you - not long to your appt now!! glad you're enjoying your hols :)
> 
> Back from my scan - we are 80% sure we are having a little boy :blue: :cloud9: all looks good - she couldn't get detailed measurements of the heart as he was moving around so much so we are having another scan in 2 weeks - which is a bit of a bonus
> 
> hx

A boy! That's fabulous news! Even if my guess was wrong! I bet you're over the moon. You even get to see him again in 2 weeks you lucky thing. Any names yet?


----------



## Lolly W

cutelou101 said:


> Thanks lauren!! Think we are going to do the duck tour today, we are at Copley square in our hotel so will check the shops out as never got chance in new York!! It's a lovely day here today, love this part of USA.
> 
> Thanks jo, it was amazing even in the rain, got so much done and still had loads more to see!! Glad your much happier with your midwife now, she sounds much better. Xxx
> 
> Thanks em x

I'm very envious - the last time we were in Boston was 2 weeks before our wedding in 2006. The weather in June was beautiful so I bet August is glorious. We ate at some wonderful restaurants but I've had no success trying to remember names for you sorry.

Have fun and make sure you upload pics on Facebook for me to see!


----------



## hb1

Yes we're chuffed - going the mothercare later and out for tea :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

yay!!! congratulations!!! x


----------



## goddess25

WOOHOO Welcome to the boys club its pretty awesome.... i guessed right... Congrats!


----------



## hb1

I am going to have to get used to grazed knees, mud and cars :)


----------



## cutelou101

Congrats Helen, that's great news! Over the moon for you xxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ah Helen a little boy - bless!! Have you got a name?? Can't believe you're over half way!! xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Did you get anything in mothercare???

My 20 week scan isn't till 20+6 which is friday 10th!! Hopefully will roll round asap. Though as usual am nervous as hell about it.

Am having a quick scan on tuesday but only to measure cervical length(internal) so I won't see baby :cry:


----------



## hb1

Happy 19 weeks Lucy!! :) 

Haven't got a name yet - the only name I came up with that OH likes is Oliver - we're going through the name book tonight.

I have my call back scan on the 10th!! we can be scan buddies!! :)

Stay busy Lucy - the next week and 6 days will roll round in no time!

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Lovely news about your boy HB and good luck with the name book. We are currently calling baby "Winner" as the very first name we opened it at and it kind of stuck!

Obviously we won't call it that we he or she pops but for the moment it's fine. I'm not finding out the sex but too be honest my consultant didn't even ask if I wanted to know when I went for the anomoly scan. I asked her if she knew the sex and all she said was my lips are sealed! She also confirmed that there definately is an amniotic band but I've just put it to the back of my head. Denial is sometimes the best policy. 

So Queenie make sure to ask if you want to find outthe sex. Maybe a sonographer will more able likely to tell you.

Another thing Queenie, when I went for my cervical length they didn't do a transvaginal scan despite it being more accurate and the consultant asking for it, so be prepared to say you don't want an abdominal scan. It makes no difference to them.

All this talk of Boston and New York is making me very jealous. I was there in Dec/Jan lasy year and it was freezing so would love to go back when it's hot. We are going away in 2 weeks but haven't got anything booked yet. I'd like somewhere relatively hot and relaxing, any ideas everyone?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ah HB Oliver is cute. No names grabbing me yet - well if I like something OH says no and vice versa. I'm always reading the birth announcements in the paper to get ideas.

Mrs G - I was reading my kingston hospital booklet and saw that they have a policy of not telling the gender so got feeling I won't get to find out either unless I book a private gender scan. I'll see what happens. However my anomoly scan is at Roehampton hospital so maybe different though think its all part of Kingston. 

All my cervical length scans have been internal and got my consultant doing this one again so think it will be internal again as she's doing it herself - Dr Shenkar. Is your cerviacl length ok??I have found so far(touch wood) everyone I've dealt with at kingston and roehampton to be really great. Are You going to do the antenatal classes at Kingston?

How about Greece or south Spain - both still hot in september and not too far to fly. V v v jealous after my rainy cornwall holiday.

Sorry about your amniotic band - I thought you'd got an all clear on that, think you're doing the right thing not dwelling on it and hopefully it will be ok xx


----------



## goddess25

A holiday sounds nice.... i suppose I have one coming up kind of but not going anywhere.... 3 weeks on wednesday my parents arrive for 2 weeks and I am so excited and sad at the same time... I am so excited to see them and can't help thinking already how sad its going to be when they leave.. anyway will enjoy it while they are here.

We have not discussed names yet... with Euan we thought we were having a girl and I liked Katie and DH liked Olivia so they will probably be the 2 names to deliberate between again for a girl although I do like scottish names and i like skye... Euan was nameless for 5 days although I loved Euan DH hated it and caved in the end under pressure he is still not that keen on it.... I like Lewis and Findlay but we will see. DH hates them all the only name that DH likes for boy is BOO - yes you read it right its a golfers name and he thinks its fab so euan got called boo in utero and this onw so far seems to be buttons.

Anyway better be off its 9pm and have not taken any anti nausea medication today as I would see if it had gone away... its milder but most definitely still here not enough to be sick just mild nausea and i think i might go to bed now.... and watch a movie. I got 2 dvds out of the video store today a friend came round and we watched date night it was ok but not great and i have shutter island to watch tonight. Going out after work on Monday for dinner and movie with some girls from work to see eat, pray, love it looks stunning.

Hope your all having a good weekend.


----------



## Lolly W

goddess25 said:


> A holiday sounds nice.... i suppose I have one coming up kind of but not going anywhere.... 3 weeks on wednesday my parents arrive for 2 weeks and I am so excited and sad at the same time... I am so excited to see them and can't help thinking already how sad its going to be when they leave.. anyway will enjoy it while they are here.
> 
> We have not discussed names yet... with Euan we thought we were having a girl and I liked Katie and DH liked Olivia so they will probably be the 2 names to deliberate between again for a girl although I do like scottish names and i like skye... Euan was nameless for 5 days although I loved Euan DH hated it and caved in the end under pressure he is still not that keen on it.... I like Lewis and Findlay but we will see. DH hates them all the only name that DH likes for boy is BOO - yes you read it right its a golfers name and he thinks its fab so euan got called boo in utero and this onw so far seems to be buttons.
> 
> Anyway better be off its 9pm and have not taken any anti nausea medication today as I would see if it had gone away... its milder but most definitely still here not enough to be sick just mild nausea and i think i might go to bed now.... and watch a movie. I got 2 dvds out of the video store today a friend came round and we watched date night it was ok but not great and i have shutter island to watch tonight. Going out after work on Monday for dinner and movie with some girls from work to see eat, pray, love it looks stunning.
> 
> Hope your all having a good weekend.

I'm sure I warned you about Shutter Island! Watched it a few weeks ago - very odd. What did you think?

Afm, advertised my car (completely unsuitable for a family convertible sports car) on Autotrader in the week and accepted an offer last night from the first person to come and look at it. So relieved as we bought a replacement car for me about 3 months ago so have been getting round to selling mine for a while. Off for a walk with OH and the dog in a bit - terrible night's sleep again - Didn't get to bed until midnight and then saw every hour until 6 when I decided to get up. It's good practise for when Livi arrives though!

Happy Sunday, and we've still got Bank Holiday Monday to look forward to!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So you ladies who had early scans, what stage were you at? and what did you see? I'm petrified :cry: scan on thursday at 7 weeks but im so scared :(

Hope everyone else is doing well and having a lovely weekend :) x


----------



## hb1

My first one was 6+5 and saw a hb - externally so all we saw was a little flicker :)

Next was a private scan and he was more blob shaped at 8+4.

You'll be fine I'm sure - it'll feel like forever getting there and scary going in but once you see it all that will melt away - well for a couple of weeks till you start stressing again - well that's how it felt for me.

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Mummy2Angel. said:


> So you ladies who had early scans, what stage were you at? and what did you see? I'm petrified :cry: scan on thursday at 7 weeks but im so scared :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well and having a lovely weekend :) x

I remember all too well how you're feeling! Here is my 7 week internal scan - we saw a teeny flicker which was the heartbeat but, as you can see, there wasn't much definition to see at that stage. 

Good luck, stay calm and I'm thinking of you xx
 



Attached Files:







Small.JPG
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lolly W

OMG! I'm in third tri and completely forgot until I saw my ticker on my reply to M2A! :happydance:


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Happy 19 weeks Lucy!! :)
> 
> Haven't got a name yet - the only name I came up with that OH likes is Oliver - we're going through the name book tonight.
> 
> I have my call back scan on the 10th!! we can be scan buddies!! :)
> 
> Stay busy Lucy - the next week and 6 days will roll round in no time!
> 
> hx

I like Oliver :thumbup: - obviously as we have chosen Olivia! We're struggling for a middle name but we're favouring May at the moment. Toby has always been my 'boy name' so, if the sonographer was wrong, Olivia will be Toby!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay for reaching third tri lolly :happydance: not long now :D

Thanks for scan pic, very nervous but just trying to stay positive :)


----------



## hotpinkangel

yay!!! 3rd tri lolly!!! m2a, my scan was at 8+ 1 and photo looked like lolly's. good luck hun, sure you'll be fine!! Helen, we like Oliver too - Oliver for a boy and maybe Chloe for a girl?? hope everyone else is well? Em x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Congrats on 3rd tri Lolly!! Which bugaboo did you get? I like the chameleon but I haven't had a proper look at prams yet, just been looking on line. Do All prams need assembling? My Oh is rubbish at DIY so that will be a stressful afternoon if so.

M2A my 7 week I just saw blob with a flicker for a heartbeat and still had a yolk sac off to the side I think. Good Luck, let us know how you get on xxx

Goddess - love the name Katie, unfortunately got godaughter Katie plus cousins daughter Katie already. 

For a girl am liking Amelia at mo - Lolly Olivia May sounds lovely - my gran is Mary but everyone calls her May so am thinking of it for a middle name too.

Off to watch Miss Marple, might have to send OH on a chocolate run!!


----------



## goddess25

M2A I had my first scan at 6+1 and i saw the sac, a very teeny blob with a flicker which was the HB. 

Lolly - I liked 'shutter island' the first hour i found very slow and then i got into it.. and it took me a bit of time to realise if he was nuts or whether they had tricked him and then at the end i guess he had been, was not any longer but did not want to live with what had happened so he pretended and then he would get the lobotomy.
Congratulations of getting into the third tri its so exciting now.....woohoo!


----------



## goddess25

Oh BTW I can now find the HB with a doppler which is great although it takes rather a lot of patience. I find it so reassuring and I wont use it too much... like last time I used it perhaps once a week or if had felt no movement for awhile.

Going to the cinema after work to see eat, pray, love so looking forward to that. Hope you are all enjoying that bank holiday monday.. I have a long weekend next week with a bank holiday in there. Yay can't wait.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies 

Back in the uk, had a great time! Took lots of pics, left oh sorting them out!!

M2a I'm sure everything will be fine, keep calm and think positive. Be thinking of you xx

jo good news finding the hb, hope you enjoyed the cinema

lauren olivia may sounds lovely! Yay to 3rd trimester!!!!! Xxxxx

Lucy hope you enjoyed your choc and miss marple! Amelia is a lovely name

hope everyone else is ok, consultation appointment tomorrow, preparing myself for him to say more blood tests, but taking oh to fight my corner, hoping he is nice and helpful.


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Congrats on 3rd tri Lolly!! Which bugaboo did you get? I like the chameleon but I haven't had a proper look at prams yet, just been looking on line. Do All prams need assembling? My Oh is rubbish at DIY so that will be a stressful afternoon if so.
> 
> M2A my 7 week I just saw blob with a flicker for a heartbeat and still had a yolk sac off to the side I think. Good Luck, let us know how you get on xxx
> 
> Goddess - love the name Katie, unfortunately got godaughter Katie plus cousins daughter Katie already.
> 
> For a girl am liking Amelia at mo - Lolly Olivia May sounds lovely - my gran is Mary but everyone calls her May so am thinking of it for a middle name too.
> 
> Off to watch Miss Marple, might have to send OH on a chocolate run!!

Amelia was one of my faves too, and also Amelie. My friend has a 3 year old called Emilia which is quite a nice version. I think May is going to stick atLivi's middle name and, if not, we'll probably go without one.


----------



## goddess25

I like May too. If we have a girl I am having Anna as the middle name.. as that is my gran's first name, she is just over 90 and I am sure she would really like it.

Hope your all having a nice day.

Dinner and a movie was great last night although I felt a bit guilty as Euan had been calling Mama all day and I never saw him at all yesterday. Its pouring of rain today so I don't think we will be leaving the house! Hope you are all having a nice Tuesday.

Lou how did the meeting go today with the doctor?


----------



## kanga

congrats on 3rd tri Lolly, can't believe it has come around so quickly! :happydance: I love the name Olivia May and esp the nickname Livi.

I've only picked out a boys name but can't think of a nickname so may have to ditch it! I have absolutely no girls names but love the variations of Amelie too. Guess you can have Milli for short or Limi!

Congrats on finding out you are team :blue: h! can't believe I guessed wrong! hehe

How did your scan for M2A? Was it today? And Lou too .. Updates please ladies!

afm, I had a lovely weekend at parents house and went to a wedding and also hiking in Derbyshire, OMG it was so strenuous, I really need to get back fit!

Noather week off for me this week, dreading going back to work and having to face everyone on Monday :(

oo, I also saw Shutter Island and loved it! We ended up watching it 2 nights in a row!

Glad you had fun in Ny Lou x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, consultant update for you

Well after waiting 6 weeks, and the ladies at the hopsital refusing to change my consultant so I could have earlier appointment, as he was the best for me, I saw his registar!! I had to explain everything to her again, even though she had a full gp letter explaining why age had referred me. She then proceeded to tell me that all my progesteone test results are innaccuate and useless, as they have to be done excaltly 7 days before af due, so as I have a random cycle of anything between 21 and 28 they are of no use. She said my other hormones are fine and just said your normal.

Anyway oh stepped in, as I was getting upset. He asked why she thought 2 gps have sent me for tests and think something is wrong, and does she have any idea why they may have sent me. She could not answer and just kept saying, your normal as cycle is between 21 and 28 days and we would have to wait at least a year until we could be referred again. Oh would not let it go, saying we had waited this long for appointment and gp thought something was wrong, she just dismissed it. I said to her even if I waited a year, as my af is irregular, an accurate progesteone can never be achieived so why wait!

Oh wasn't happy with her answers, so she agreed to let us have an appointment with the consultant, then asked me for af dairy, which I told her I already had. She then started looking at it, and agreed they were quiet random, and asked if I've ever had pelvic scan. She started asking if I've had increased facial hair, which I have, *so going to check my ovaries out and then do my hormones at start of cycle too

I have appoinment 23rd now with the actual consultant and should have scan before I see him. So glad I took oh, otherwise I think I would have been fobbed off.

Sorry so long ladies! X


----------



## kanga

So overall a good outcome, fab news! And well done OH. I've had it before where you have to keep repeating yourself as ppl dont seem to just read what they are given - tres annoying! But at least you got through it and a consultant referral. Do you have any idea what your symptoms may point to? xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Well done to your OH Lou, I wonder if they're thinking polycystic ovaries - that can be increased facial hair, will be good to get a scan of your ovaries and see if all ok and your hormones checked again. Hoping you get some answers asap. ARe you NTNP at mo?

I want to see Shutter Island, might have to get it out for this weekend. Used to love Leo. Was eat pray love good Jo? I'd like to see that but will have to be with a girlfriend, OH won't be up for that.

If I go for Amelia will shorten it to Amy or Mimi. Am thinking Amelia Rose at mo. 

had scan today - cervix holding up though has shortened a bit since 16 weeks she wasn't worried, she had a quick look at baby which I wasn't expecting and he/she was lying face down again and moving round like crazy, love seeing bubs!! 10 days till anomaly scan!!!


----------



## hb1

Good work Lou - so glad you took OH - I think they're thinking pcos too.

Liking the names - we've pretty much decided to go with Oliver :) no middle name tho.

hx


----------



## hb1

Rachel - glad you've had a nice time at your folks and all your activities - too much for me :) Try not to stress about work - once you've been back in a day all will be cool :hugs:

Happy third tri Lauren :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

I am really glad i took him, he deals with people all the time in his work is is really good at speaking to people. Will have to take time off to come with me again

I think she thinking possible pcos. She asked if i was gaining weight, which i'm not, but i really struggle to lose weight even with gym and healthy eating, so maybe. But be good to have the scan and at least know either way. Least they going to do something. 

Lucy - ameilia rose is lovely, we really like rose as a first name. OH watched shutter lsland on the plane, said it was very slow to start with but had good ending - just could have got there quicker.

Helen are you thinking of no middle name then? I'm thinking of no middle name, i don't have one myself, just depends if theres two names we like in the end.

Rachel glad you had a nice weekend. Try not to worry about work, i know its hard as remember how i felt, but once your back i'm sure it will all be ok xxx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - glad to hear that the appointment went well at the end. I am glad your OH was there too as I think the registrar only started taking notice when he was so persistent. I have PCOS and that is why they think I have had my m/cs. My cycle is regular now in the fact that I have one but like you its 27-34 days apart.. I have lots of hair, I am bigger and I really struggle to lose weight... I have to become a gym bunny to do it. 

Rachel- I know Monday is going to be difficult when you get back to work but I am sure that it all be fine once you get in there.

M2A - Any news?

Eat, Pray, Love was very good but your right its undoubtedly a chick flick... the movie theatre was full and I dont think there was a man in there.


----------



## hotpinkangel

lou, glad the appointment went well in the end, and that you're getting scan. hopefully you'll have answers soon! lucy, it's lovely seeing baby isn't it! my 20 week scan is on 20th sept..think we're about 2 weeks apart in due dates. m2a, good luck for scan tomorrow xx i'm seeing the consultant on fri, oh is coming too. when they said about a cervical erosion i freaked out ( i have a health anxiety problem) and keep thinking it's cancer. i'm terrified and can't stop worrying. the doc asked if i would go home worrying and i said yes so she asked if i'd like to see a consultant. i feel so silly, i remember being sat there and people telling me it's common, and it's like a graze, and i just didn't process anything they said. that's why oh is coming so he can listen too. i just want the appointment over with :-(


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ah Em - well it will be good to see a consultant, will put your mind totally at rest that all is ok, plus if you have any other questions about anything you can ask them. I always ask loads about all sorts of things to get my mind at rest, she doesn't seeem to mind!! I'm 19+4 today so exactly 3 weeks ahead of you!!!

Lou - this isn't much help but my friend had bad bad pcos, took her a while to get pregnant first time - but she went on a diet, really strict low GI and went to gym nearly every day(it helped she wasn't working) and lost lots of weight and then got pregnant naturally but what was amazing is that after that pregnancy the pcos has never returned, with her 2nd she got pregnant first month trying. 

Aaaghh, got mega end of sale sale in shop today, been standing all morning and back to out now, feet are aching already and 4 hours to go!!!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Glad cervix is holding up ok Lucy - sorry you had to stand up all day.

Good luck for your scan M2A :)

Lou - neither I or OH have middle names so don't think Oliver will have one either. I have pcos - there's lots of things they can do if it is that.

Em - think the consultant will help you feel better :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

I don't have a middle name either neither does DH. Everyone has them here though so we thought we better give Euan one... its Michael totally random and means nothing.

Am at work... and am very tired counting the hours until Its time to go home again.


----------



## hb1

yey to hometime Jo!!! :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

I don't have a middle name but OH likes them for some reason so May it is. Olivia May Watson! I had a little look at the new season's stock in Mamas & Papas today - so beautiful but £35 for a newborn outfit - pah!

Ho hum, I've got a sore neck! I've had a shoulder and neck problem on and off for years but this is the first time I've had it since getting pregnant. I can't (or won't) take anything for it so I'm really miserable. Luckily, my step Mum is a physio so I'm to her house at 7.30 to benefit from her healing hands. Fingers crossed I'll be all fixed by later this evening.

Hope everyone else is keeping well x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Scan tomorrow at 10.30am :), very nervous and scared :cry: but trying to stay positive :), x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Good Luck M2A - will be thinking of you xx


----------



## hb1

Good luck :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck M2A xx


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck M2A. Will check into tomorrow at work and see how it went.

Work today was pretty good once I got into it...not bad really saying that about your job. I am pretty lucky really.


----------



## mrsG5

Good luck for the scan M2A xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

good luck m2a! xx


----------



## Lolly W

Thinking of you M2A, hoping the scan went well this morning x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Everything was fine :cloud9: seen little heart beating away :) so relivied. 

Although had a slight panic this morning , so im in waiting room ten mintues before scan and i pop to the loo, loads of pink discharge :cry: so i get myself in a right state :(, but midwife says all looks ok, and not to worry much less chance of something going wrong now we've seen heartbeat, and i might have more discharge because of the internal but not to worry :)......so im feeling very relivied. Will upload pics later when i find adaptor for laptop lol x thanks for all the good wishes ladies :hugs:


----------



## mrsG5

Thats great news. Lovely to see a HB. At least if you have more discharge you know what is going on. I had some at around 7 weeks so it doesnt always mean bad news. xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00006.jpg not great quality took a pic of the pic with phone x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Congrats M2A - thats really good news. xxx


----------



## kanga

Just been sorting out the in-tray and found a letter from the erpc doc. Says they tested the products & can confirm it was a pregnancy. And that their test doesn't tell why it was a mc.

So looks like the test was just to see if it was a pregnancy. Well, uh-hu! I could have told them that, lol.

M2A, glad all is well, lovely pic xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

great news!!! well, that was silly wasn't it rach. obviously. got my appt tomorrow girls, still worried. :-(


----------



## Lolly W

M2A - Great news, lovely to see another scan pic here!

Rach - Can't understand why those test results would / could be helpful! Hopefully you're not upset by it x

Em - Good luck tomorrow, don't forget to update us


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OMG Lolly look at your ticker - only 88 days to go!!!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

kanga said:


> Just been sorting out the in-tray and found a letter from the erpc doc. Says they tested the products & can confirm it was a pregnancy. And that their test doesn't tell why it was a mc.
> 
> So looks like the test was just to see if it was a pregnancy. Well, uh-hu! I could have told them that, lol.
> 
> M2A, glad all is well, lovely pic xx

Kanga - hope this hasn't upset you!! Does seem a pretty pointless test!! Have you had a date yet for your specialist? xx


----------



## cutelou101

Thats great news m2a xxx

Very strange rach, hope your feeling ok xxx

Good luck tomorrow em xxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Rachel - getting your hopes up of answers seems so stupid.

Em - good luck :)

:haapydance: M2A - good pic too :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Good luck tomorrow Em - don't be worried, doc there to reassure you xx


----------



## goddess25

Rach - can't believe they told you that.

Em - I am sure everything will be ok tomorrow.

M2A - fantastic news... and what an awesome picture its like a fabulous little animal life form in there its brilliant. You have inspired me I should put on my last scan pic too just not sure how to work our scanner.


----------



## Lolly W

goddess25 said:


> Rach - can't believe they told you that.
> 
> Em - I am sure everything will be ok tomorrow.
> 
> M2A - fantastic news... and what an awesome picture its like a fabulous little animal life form in there its brilliant. You have inspired me I should put on my last scan pic too just not sure how to work our scanner.

I just took a photo of my scan and uploaded it that way x


----------



## kanga

QueenieMurphy said:


> kanga said:
> 
> 
> Just been sorting out the in-tray and found a letter from the erpc doc. Says they tested the products & can confirm it was a pregnancy. And that their test doesn't tell why it was a mc.
> 
> So looks like the test was just to see if it was a pregnancy. Well, uh-hu! I could have told them that, lol.
> 
> M2A, glad all is well, lovely pic xx
> 
> Kanga - hope this hasn't upset you!! Does seem a pretty pointless test!! Have you had a date yet for your specialist? xxClick to expand...

It would have been nice to have answers but cest la vie. I haven't had anything through re date for the FS yet, you've just reminded me actually, I will drop the doc and e-mail to chase up.

We are :sex: atm jjust in case! 

GL today Em x


----------



## hotpinkangel

thanks girls, consultant was lovely, had a look himself and said it's fine, just a pregnant cervix and will go back to normal after delivery. said he's not worried at all and that i shouldn't be worried, it's common. feel soooo much better. thanks for being there girls!! xx


----------



## kanga

glad all is well! Not long til your 20 week milestone now xx

Went to Bingo tonight and won £35, my luck must be turning! I loved it, may have to make it a regular occurence, hehe


----------



## goddess25

I knew everything would be fine and we are all here to support each other. Yay!

Kanga - woohoo at the bingo its great when that happens.

I am off for 4 days and its just wonderful. Am supposed to be having a playdate with a friend and her little girl who is the same age as Euan tomorrow.... will spend Sunday and Monday with DH and have another play date booked for Tuesday. Its so nice to be off for a reasonable spell. Work is pretty hectic. There is too many transplants happening for us to organise and one of the girls quit yesterday so we are having to divide up her workload too its a bit of a nightmare. 4 days away from it will be bliss although getting back to work after that will be hard because I know what's waiting for me on Wednesday.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## hotpinkangel

oooh rach!! haven't been to bingo for years, must go!!! jo, enjoy your time off, work sounds stressful for you so make the most of it!! i'm 18 weeks tomorrow, can't believe it's nearly half way!! scan in 16 days!! oh doesn't want to know the sex, but i do so we'll see!! hope u all have a nice weekend x


----------



## hb1

Glad the consultant appt went well Em :)

Happy time off Jo :dance: - am off Monday but tis a busy weekend as it's my nephew's 1st birthday and christening - no rest 4 the wicked!!


well done at the bingo Rachel - it's always a laugh :)

AFM fell asleep at 9pm last night then woke up at 2am and couldn't drop off :( v tired!!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad appointment went well Em :flow:

Yay for a win at the bingo rach :happydance:

And from me.....loaded with the cold :( not slept a wink all night, and my front tooth veneer fell of last night, looks awful i dont really have front teeth after an accidnet a few years ago so they were re-built and covered with veneers, so i look terrible cant go anywhere this weekend :( need to miss work on monday and get emergency dentist appointment to glue it back on :rofl:, did anyone book a private scan inbetween first early scan and dating scan? 

I know last scan went well....but im so paranoid i was thinking of booking a private one for 9/10 weeks, before i go for dating scan, or do you think it would just be a waste of money? x

Hope we're all having a good weekend, ive sent OH out to get something nice for lunch and some vapour rub, well i sit here feeling sorry for myself hehe :) x


----------



## hb1

I did - at 8+4 was worth it for me as I was going back in to wobble mode - still took an age to get to the 12 week scan but it bridged the gap a little.

Really depends how much you are worrying

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yeah i think if things are ok at about 8 and a half weeks, i will book babybond scan for when im ten weeks , just to give me some more reassurnace before NHS dating scan :) x


----------



## cutelou101

Rach great news about the win at bingo! I haven't been in ages!!! It's good fun!!

Em so pleased the appointment went well and your feeling better!

Helen poor you, did you manage to fit in a nap?

M2a sorry you've got a cold, hope you feel better soon xx

jo hope you have a lovely long weekend xxx and had a good playdate today 

had my pelvic scan date through for 13th then consultant on 21st. Bding at the moment just in case!!


----------



## goddess25

M2A sorry your feeling rubbish... i hope you feel better soon. I think that if you want another scan as reassurance then I would go for it.. its so nice and does the world of good when your worrying. I have my 20 week scan booked for October 7th which is nice and then I might pay later for a 3d one... never did it with euan but we will see. 

Our playdate today went well its so nice to see euan with other toddlers his own age he is such a social little boy and he rarely sees children.... i need to do some more stuff with him.

lou - great to hear your getting somewhere with the appointments all quite soon and i hope you get some answers from both.. looking forward to hearing how they go.

Anyway better go... just put euan to bed for his nap and I am going to go an make some french toast been thinking about it all morning. BTW we are only 6 posts away from the 1000 mark in our thread. woohoo!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Mmmm french toast sounds great doesnt it :thumbup: although its nearly half 11 here :rofl:, might just have to go and make some hehe x


----------



## goddess25

It was nice...am having dinner with DH tonight when he gets home from work although he does not get home till 10. Had the french toast at 3 hoping it gets me through till then but i am sure i will end up munching on something. Better go and get the munchkin up from his nap.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

How are we today ladies :) ?

Feeling very paranoid, keep getting bad pains.....not like AF like pains or anything just pains.....and not been feeling sick the last two days....so worried somethign has went wrong......EPU said if there was anything that was worrying me to phone and they'd book me on for another scan, but i dont want to seem like im crying wolf :( dont know whether to wait another few days maybe till wednesday and if still feeling the same give them a call? or just book private scan? not sure :(


----------



## kanga

M2A, am sure its just normal twinges and all is well. Book a private scan for piece of mind. Sounds like you are stressing quite a lot so this will give you something to look forward to. 

Dreading going to work tomorrow!!!!! Feels like first day at big school after the summer holidays! I really feel like giving a few people a piece of my mind, like my so called friend who had a mc in Feb and hasn't been in touch despite knowing whats happened. I'm always there for her but it depends what mood she is in and where she is in her cycle as to whether she is there for me. Such a fair weather friend, I really hope she doesnt come and talk to me tomorrow!


----------



## goddess25

M2A - What are the pains like are they quite painful down either side of your abdomen quite low down because if that is what they are like they will be stretching pains and first time around for me although i knew about them i was a bit alarmed that they would actually be a bit sore. I am sure its ok. I find that I had so many aches and pains that i worried about first time and they were all part and parcel of pregnancy nevertheless in our situations its hard not to worry.


----------



## goddess25

Kanga meant to say i wish you all the luck in the world tomorrow...I know its going to be tough going back but once your in there i am sure you will feel ok. You will have all of us there virtually supporting you through it...Good Luck!


----------



## hb1

M2A - sharp pains could be round ligament pain - is it more if you move? Is it constant pain? I would give it 24hours and see how you are then - no harm in calling epu if you are worried - there most likely is no problem.

Rachel - good luck at work tomorrow - just let everything wash over you :flower:

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Its not when i move, but its not there all the time, although now im even more worried :( walking around tesco didnt have trollley as just picking up some milk and fruit and i walk round a corner and this woman who wasnt looking where she was going ramped her trolley right into me :(

Rach hope tomorrow goes as well as it can :hugs: x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rach, good luck for today.. i have a 'friend' like this, i don't bother with her if i have to!! i'm sure you'll be fine xx m2a, if you are worried phone the epau. it's not worth worrying, for the sake of a phone call. i'm sure it's like the other girls said, just stretching, but don't sit at home worrying xxx
xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rachel - good luck today, hope it goes quickly. 

M2A - phone epu and get another scan - its great they've told you they'll do another reassurance scan whenever you want - definitely take them up on it, no point worrying - I was 'lucky' due to my bleeding I was scanned every 10 - 14 days but even that felt like an age between scans.

I remember in first tri that I had a lot of pains - always in new and different places, a lot felt like period pains, I was forever saying to OH that I had period pains but it all turned out to be stretching so I'm sure your pains are the same - however have a scan to put your mind at rest. 

The last 3 nights I've had horrible nightmares - all about m/c, they're so vivid I'm always upset when I wake up. I hope this doesn't go on too long it's horrible.

Not impressed with Daybreak so far!! Christine Bleakly is uuggghhhh!!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

lucy, when's your scan??must be soon?? x


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Rachel - good luck today, hope it goes quickly.
> 
> M2A - phone epu and get another scan - its great they've told you they'll do another reassurance scan whenever you want - definitely take them up on it, no point worrying - I was 'lucky' due to my bleeding I was scanned every 10 - 14 days but even that felt like an age between scans.
> 
> I remember in first tri that I had a lot of pains - always in new and different places, a lot felt like period pains, I was forever saying to OH that I had period pains but it all turned out to be stretching so I'm sure your pains are the same - however have a scan to put your mind at rest.
> 
> The last 3 nights I've had horrible nightmares - all about m/c, they're so vivid I'm always upset when I wake up. I hope this doesn't go on too long it's horrible.
> 
> Not impressed with Daybreak so far!! Christine Bleakly is uuggghhhh!!!

Try not to worry about the nightmares - I think they're really common. I had them for a few weeks and now, thankfully, they've stopped. I found them so distressing but put them down to hormone surges in the end. 

I want GMTV back! What are ITV thinking?

x


----------



## kanga

ooo, I need to see this Daybreak, sounds contraversial!

Day not bad so far. Had a few tears this morning but now fine. Lots of my work has been sorted by other people which is lovely and means I dont have anything pressing to do. May pop out for a 2 hour lunch break a la Costa & Heat magazine x


----------



## hotpinkangel

glad to hear it's not too bad rach!! x


----------



## kanga

Rant alert (sorry, need to get it off my chest!)

Just been talking to that 'friend' about work - she has been looking after something for me while I was off and she wanted to hand back.

Sat in a room, she didn't even say hi how are you, nice to have you back, or anything. Just went straight into discussing work. I thought fine, went with it. At the end she got up to go, she couldn't wait to get out of there. I asked if everythng was ok between us, she said yes, why.

I just said I was a little surprised you hadn't asked how I was, as I have been off for 3 weeks and you obviously know why I have been off. She was reallly defensive, basically didnt want to talk and said I didn't know if you wanted to talk so I was leaving it up to you. And ran out of there.

hmf. I am sick of being a doormat. When she got pg she told everyone but me (didn't want to upset me, fair enough). She then had a mc and got in touch and I was there for her straight away.

When I got pg and confided in someone other than her about my early scan, she didn't talk to me for 3 weeks! In a strop because I had got my bfp. She can fuck right off.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sounds like a waste of time rach! you need to focus on you right now and getting back into work as best you can, just ignore her :hugs:

Ladies preggo journal started :) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...pregnancy-after-loss-journal.html#post6790837


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Rachel - sounds like the last thing you needed.

M2A - will have to have a gander at your journal - how's the pain?

hx


----------



## cutelou101

:hugs: rachel, she's just what you needed on your first day back. Hope your feeling ok xxx

M2A ring the EPU if you are worried, thats what they are there for. How are the pains today?

Lucy hope the nightmares stop for you soon. I did not catch daybreak, may have to have a quick little watch tomorrow morning.

Hows everyone else?

Went to have a cuppa with my preggie friend today and had a nice catch up. She was 5 weeks behind me, so she's almost there now!! Felt a bit low today, not sure why, but glad i popped over my friends as perked me up just having a good chat


----------



## goddess25

Rach - sorry about your 'friend' i would not waste time on her just concentrate on yourself. Glad the first day is over.

M2a- I would ring EPU too if it makes you feel better. Will have a look at your journal too.

Lucy - I had horrible nighmares for 3-4 weeks with Euan and they always involved something horrible death or grotesque babies or just nasty stuff they went away after that and never had them again. It seems so common for all women to go through.

Lou - I am not surprised your visit with your friend made you feel a bit low its only natural though and your such a good friend to get out meeting her in the first place alot of people would not want too.

I realised today as I was going through my diary that next was my due date for bubs... and i mentioned it to DH this morning... we felt a bit sad but at the same time i guess its a bit easier since I am expecting again but no doubt i will be thinking about it next week. No news... its raining today but going to the lake to feed the ducks and then will head inside somewhere.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Pain is weird :( i know its normal for some pain but what do i differ between normal and not normal? :( Its like stabbing pains in my lower abdomen...............the midwife said they would leave at least week between scans, and i cant get time off work this week....so if the pains are still here on friday i'll phone and try and get appointment for monday.

Hope the nightmares stop soon Lucy they must be awful :hugs:

:hugs: Lou that must have been hard and its no wonder you felt a bit low.

Hope everyone else is doing ok :) x


----------



## hb1

could be ligament pains - fxd :hugs:

:hugs: Jo - the edd is always a hard one.

Lou - glad your friend perked you up a bit - we always get those low moments from time to time and ttcal doesn't help - especially going through all this with the fs :hugs:

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo - sorry about your EDD coming up, I felt really weird on mine too and nervous but it passed ok in the end, hope yours does too xx

Lou - sorry you've had a down day, glad your friend perked you up, you're a good friend to not be jealous of your friends baby - I would have found it difficult. I can't wait for you to get your bfp xx

Rach, glad you've got through the day - think you need to give this ' friend ' a wide berth for a while you don't need any added strain or stress at the moment.

Thanks Jo and Lolly for words about nightmares, they are so horrid, I hope they pass soon, am thinking its worry about my scan or something - but lolly yes could be hormones if everyone gets them

Em - my scan is on friday!! eeek. 9.30 am so at least won't have to be nervous all day. helen is yours friday too?? Am excited too to see baby - I feel him/her kicking so much now, its lovely. I love my baby so much already.

Oh no two soaking wet cats trying to walk all over computer, gpoing to have to dry them off.

Daybreak was rubbish - might be because I loathe christine b so much - but at least dear lorraine still there!!


----------



## cutelou101

Jo - sorry your due date is coming up, mine passed ok in the end too, hope yours does too. Its always hard when they arrive as its a reminder xxx

Lucy - not long till the scan now! Must be lovely feeling he/she moving around. Thanks, i hope it arrives soon!

Helen is your scan this week?

M2A, thanks xx Did you manage to speak to the midwife then about the pains?

My friends lovely, she had a MMC last year, so is really great as understands how i'm feeling, so have always felt so happy for her. Hadn't seen her in 6 weeks, so she had grown a bit. Took my dog round, and he was a little star off lead around her little 2 year old boy, which made me really happy.


----------



## goddess25

So this daybreak your all talking about is it like the new this morning?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo - its the new GMTV!!

No nightmare last night but woke at 5 am and couldn't get back to sleep - my right leg is aching, hope i'm not getting varicose veins!!!


----------



## kanga

Am sure it isn't Lucy - can you get some of those lovely stockings they give you on planes just in case ! :rofl: Glad the nightmares have stopped tho, they are not fun

Did you wake up early so you would be in time for Daybreak! omg, i caught some of it this morning and it was so boring. i cant stand CB either, she is just so dull (and looks like she has had the obligatory WAG boob job)

Yay to doggie behaviour yesterday Lou! Your little one did you proud! Am sure we will get our bfps soon hun, where are you in your cycle atm?

JO, I imagine its sad with your due date coming up :hugs: do you have any plans? I found mine relatively ok and uneventful, esp as was expecting again at the time. 

only 3 days to scan time again Lucy, v exciting!

afm, today at work has been absolutely fine. Its like i havent been away. Caught up properly with everyone today and am swimming in work already, argh! As I am typing, a pregnant lady walked past and I'm completely ok!

I feel sometimes that I quite enjoy having my body back (awful I know). I was just so exhausted before, putting on weight just by looking at food. Sorry if this seems really selfish as of course I would love to be pg again, but in some ways now I don't spend every moment of every day worrying if somethings wrong, its like a weight has been lifted.


----------



## goddess25

Ah ok thanks for clearing that up.

Varicose veins are awfully common in pregnancy what i found last time round about your time was i started getting awful leg cramps 2-3 times per week. They would wake me up from sleeping and they were nothing like the cramps i had felt before... i would be dancing around the room almost crying as they took so long to go away. Apparently it was low calcium levels so i am hoping that does not happen again. The trials of pregnancy...


----------



## goddess25

Rach i think its natural to feel that way... and although what happened was awful and I am sure you will be back pg with us soon you have to most certainly enjoy having your body back right now. Glad your feeling a bit better about work and stuff today... i think getting back into the routine right away is a good thing. I won't do anything about the EDD its next Thursday actually... will be at work and DH will be going to work in the evening I am sure I will think about it and its amazing to me now to think if i had stayed pregnant i would be having a baby so soon. I know its going to be hard with this one as Euan will just have turned 2 but wow not sure how i would cope and i have been thinking about it... i would not have got mat leave pay as i would not have worked enough yet to be entitled to it etc so all things happen for a reason i suppose... i don't mean that to sound flippant as obviously i will think about it... and feel a wee bit sad but don't think it will be too bad.. and your right i think it helps that i am preggo again.


----------



## cutelou101

Rach glad your 2nd day back went well. You don't sound selfish at all, i completly understand. I think i just keep looking on the brightside of things to keep me upbeat, as much as i would give it all up for being preganant, i am so pleased i'm back to size 8/10 and got to go horse camp, which was amazing fun. Enjoy having your body back for a bit, i'm sure our BFP be round the courner really soon!! I'm CD15, opk went negative today and yesterday, so think, if i did ov, it was over the weekend. Where are you in your cycle hun?

Lucy so glad you didn't have your nightmares last night, maybe rach was right and you was just so excited about daybreak you could not sleep! lol! have not managed to watch it yet to see how bad it is.

Hows everyones days been?


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls I know am not on much anymore, just wanted to let you all know am still around and promise to pop in now and again to see how you going. :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Hi Ladies

Rachel - good positive thinking - it's the best way to be - you could slip down a spiral but you're not and that is great :hugs:

Glad you little pooch was well behaved - all practice for when your little one is here :)

Hey Dee - how's it going?

Yep - my 2nd scan is Friday too - 3.30pm - can't wait. Had my first pregnancy yoga class today - was fab - think it helped my ankles a bit too :)

hx


----------



## hb1

PS Lucy - crazy dreams are normal - sorry yours are scary - mine are like epic crazy adventures so kind of fun


----------



## goddess25

crazy adventure dreams do sound much more fun...


----------



## goddess25

Just home from having Euan at his 18 month injections... thankfully he does not need any more until he is much older about 4 i think... today he had one for pertussis,polio,tetanus,measles,and a infuenza one plus the 2nd dose if his MMR... as usual I was almost crying its such a shame to see your little one go through that but it needs to be done.

DH has just gone to work and I have had such a good time with him over the past few days that I am so looking forward to being off on mat leave again so i can spend time with my boys. I feel a bit heartbroken tbh to be going back to work, this 4 days off has spoiled me... I am going to miss not seeing Euan in the morning.


----------



## kanga

cutelou101 said:


> I'm CD15, opk went negative today and yesterday, so think, if i did ov, it was over the weekend. Where are you in your cycle hun?

I think I'm about that too if what I had 2 weeks ago was af (certaintely seemed like it). Hoping to :sex: tonight. DH went to bed and sulked last night as I turned the footie over at half time!! hehe


----------



## goddess25

I am in such a bad mood today its unreal... firstly i was nearly crying when that alarm went off i am so not a morning person well early morning anyway as the alarm goes off at 5.30...i never wanted to leave the house.

Have come into work and there is so much crap on my desk to deal with from just being off yesterday... innane questions and lots of time consuming crap, on top of everything else i need to do today. Sometimes its not worth having that extra time off.

Anyway trying to chill out, its September my parents are coming over and out of 2 weeks I am only working 2 days which is awesome. I have Oct/Nov/Dec to get through then I have 4 weeks of vacation to take at the start of the year before I go off on mat leave in Mid Feb. I hate this job sometimes.

Anyway better get on with it... otherwise if i dont i will be missing lunch etc. My husband started at another garage last night as it was the only place he could go that would suit our hours... for childcare. I have to be home by 4.30 every day now so the pressure is on and I guess I will be missing out on most lunches.

This country is so f-ing s***e! Sorry!


----------



## kanga

Sorry you are having a pants day. Its so rubbsih when people drop on you at work, argh! Almost like they are punishing you for having some time off!

I always find ignoring people's whim's works and just do things when you are ready and have time. You'll get throughthe backlog, try not to let it get to you, you have SO much better things in your life right now like Euan & bubs (& dh!)

Hope hubby's new job went well today x


----------



## kanga

I started reading Is your body baby friendly last night. It hypothesises that mcs dont just happen, there is always a reason.

It focuses on the womans immune system being the cause and I think that must be the case for me.

I just wondered, did any of our pregnant sisters do anything different this time round? Baby aspirin, progesterone, extra folic acid, heparin? I think the answers no but just wanted to throw it out there ;)


----------



## hotpinkangel

i tried baby aspirin and vit b complex, plus i cut out caffeine. that was straight after my 2nd early m/c. i started them right after it, plus had a month off ttc to give my body a rest. hope this helps xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Kanga - I just did evening primrose oil till ov and took fertility plus for women, OH took fertility plus for men and maca and we used conceive plus. I didn't do anything specifically for immune system though. I did acupuncture though with a fertility specialist and I'm certain that helped.

Jo - sorry you've had a s**t day hun, sounds hellish, I know what you mean about time off, sometimes doesn't seem worth it for the work involved before and after. I am not a morning person either - I couldn't do 5.30 am wake ups, am very lucky I don't need to be up till 8.30 even 9 sometimes. I will get my comeuppance when bubs arrives - I won't complain once I promise I'll just be so happy to have my LO. Its going to be ace seeing your parents, and the run up to xmas always flys by so before you know it maternity leave and LO!!! Focus on that xxxx

Two days till scan!! I really feel I'm having a boy!! I don't know why. I should know in 48 hours!!!!

Kicking has really changed last two days, feels much less strong though still frequent. Am hoping its just a change of position and he's further in. Oh gosh, so nervous and excited about scan. Hope LO is ok.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I changed my diet alot, last pregnancy i was having to much caffine, but thought it didnt really matter, ive cut it right down, and most days dont have any x thats about all ive changed x


----------



## kanga

hotpinkangel said:


> i tried baby aspirin and vit b complex, plus i cut out caffeine. that was straight after my 2nd early m/c. i started them right after it, plus had a month off ttc to give my body a rest. hope this helps xx

did you continue taking in pregnancy?


----------



## kanga

yay Luc, only 2 more sleeps! Glad you are still getting regular kicking, bet that is v reassuring. I can't speak from experience but I would imagine a change in baby position would change the feeling of kicks (just my non-medical expert opinion!!)


----------



## hotpinkangel

i'm still taking aspirin now rach, vit b complex i stopped around 10 weeks. are you thinking of taking anything?? xx Lucy, how exciting!! my scan is in 12 days, i also think boy, but everyone else thinks girl!! can't believe i'll be 19 weeks on sunday! Jo, you've got lots to look forward to! just keep thinking that! Helen, are you finding out the sex too? Hope you're doing well toni xxx


----------



## goddess25

Am home and just re read my post sorry for being such a moan i guess our situation is rubbish and it just gets a bit much sometimes... i was spoiled the last few days feeling like a family again and your right I have a lot to concentrate on... one good thing about work is that its so busy that the week passes past really quickly so cannot complain about that one.

Kanga I never did anything differently apart from this time i used pre seed.. that was it. I have PCOS so I reckon that was my cause of the m/cs, my doc briefly mentioned progesterone but never took it. I am sure that the docs will get to the bottom of it soon.

Lucy- 48 hours until scan woohoo... I am so excited that we will all know the sex in a few days and we will see if your gut feeling is correct. I am sure baby has moved or is having a growth spurt i remember Euan's movements slowing down for a bit about your stage too. I am torn this time around not sure if we will find out its a bit wierd but I almost feel a bit guilty if I did... we never found out the sex last time as we wanted a total surprise... and i feel like if i found out this time it means that we are not as excited this time around... that probably sounds mad but just like last time i would not take medications full stop this time i took anti sickness meds.... its like this baby is not as important but i guess it just means I have chilled out a bit more. Anyway lets move on from that one... not quite articulating it well.


----------



## kanga

Got my appointment through for mc specialist today - 23 September - it all seems a bit too easy. 

Lolly, just been looking at your honey photos on fb, she is adorable! Love how you can see her growing up, I want one now!


----------



## goddess25

Great news about the appointment well done on getting one so quickly. I would not complain about it being easy you have had more than your fair share of tough times, you deserve it and lets hope they can shed some light on the situation.

I am at work and i feel so crap today... i never slept much overnight and it seems that i have my first cold... i am achy all over, feel a bit dizzy and to top it off I have the worst gas pains and when I cough they hurt more so I am doing the coughing holding tummy thing. I remember getting lots of colds when I was pregnant with Euan when your immune system is way down. I am going to do all my urgent stuff at work and then see how things go.. may go home to bed which sounds so good. 

I suppose I should get off B&B and do some work.


----------



## cutelou101

Rach great news about the appointment, and nice and quick which is great. You deserve a little luck xxx 

Jo sorry you had a bad day the other day, hope your feeling better. Work can be such a pain sometimes! Sorry your unwell now, colds are the worst! Think going home to bed is a good plan xxx

Lucy, wow tomorrow is the scan!! Looking forward to seeing the pics!

AFM terrible tooth ache today, and just so tired. I've forgotten how tiring being back at work again is. I've left my laptop at work tonight and planning will just have to wait. Want a night off from working in front of tv!


----------



## hb1

Hey all

Rachel - answering your earlier question - this time i was back on metformin for my pcos - my consultant said to carry on to 16 weeks if i got pg. Also - as I had lots of blod clots on my scan when I mc I took baby aspirin and am now taking every other day till 27 weeks. PCOS means I have a 45% chance of mc even without taking my mc in to account so I have been v anxious

While ttc both oh and i were on preconception vits and maca and used conceive plus.

V glad you got an appointment quick - like Lou I would take your oh if you can.

Sorry for pants time Jo :hugs:

Enjoy your night off Lou - and get booked in at the dentists 


Lucy - enjoy tomorrow - are you finding out the sex?

afm - ankles are massive - heartburn is rife - hoping to speak to a mw tomorrow when I get my scan - mostly about the ankles.

only 2 weeks till I'm viable!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hope the midwife is some help with the ankles and the heartburn. Not long now until v day!! Xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

good luck for today lucy!! can't wait fo the pics!!! x


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> Got my appointment through for mc specialist today - 23 September - it all seems a bit too easy.
> 
> Lolly, just been looking at your honey photos on fb, she is adorable! Love how you can see her growing up, I want one now!

Good luck with the appointment - it's my birthday on the 22nd so I won't forget that one!

She's an absolute darling - I thoroughly recommend getting one! She's such a great companion and, luckily, calming down a bit in time for Livi's arrival. A friend visited yesterday with her 13 month old and, other than trying to lick his feet (which I didn't allow), she didn't seem that bothered with him - thankfully!


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Rachel - answering your earlier question - this time i was back on metformin for my pcos - my consultant said to carry on to 16 weeks if i got pg. Also - as I had lots of blod clots on my scan when I mc I took baby aspirin and am now taking every other day till 27 weeks. PCOS means I have a 45% chance of mc even without taking my mc in to account so I have been v anxious
> 
> While ttc both oh and i were on preconception vits and maca and used conceive plus.
> 
> V glad you got an appointment quick - like Lou I would take your oh if you can.
> 
> Sorry for pants time Jo :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy your night off Lou - and get booked in at the dentists
> 
> 
> Lucy - enjoy tomorrow - are you finding out the sex?
> 
> afm - ankles are massive - heartburn is rife - hoping to speak to a mw tomorrow when I get my scan - mostly about the ankles.
> 
> only 2 weeks till I'm viable!!
> 
> hx

Not sure if you've already investigated but yoga is supposed to be great for swollen ankles (and more) I've not suffered with any swelling but there are lots of ladies in my class who do. If there is a pregnancy yoga class near you, I thoroughly recommend it. I find it so relaxing and get to soend some quality 'me time' while I'm there.


----------



## Lolly W

and for Lucy - Good luck today! Thinking of you - enjoy! x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies - just a quicky, thanks for all messages, all ok. Proper update later xxx


----------



## hb1

Randomly I started pregnancy yoga this week - and it did help - just swelled back up again the next day tho.

I am also starting aqau natal next week so will have 2 classes a week ( yoga and aquanatal ) which should help abit.

I also walk every day in an effort to keep the circulation going.

Looking forward to your update Lucy :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

HI guys sorry for being a moan the past few days.. today is another day and yippee its Friday.
Went home a few hours early yesterday which was nice... whatever happened yesterdy does not seem to have turned into anything it was just a blip i guess... today am feeling tired not sure how since i was asleep since before 9pm last night maybe too much sleep.
Got a busy day ahead so at least it will be a quick day then home time.

Lucy looking forward to hearing the update... glad that everything is fine yay!

hb - Sorry your having such a crap time with your ankles it sounds like you are doing all the right things... make sure you elevate your feet as much as you can and getting support tight things can help too i think with swelling but not 100% sure on that one.


----------



## hb1

Well I'm back. Everything looks normal with Oliver except he has more amniotic fluid than average - they said not to worry at this stage and went through possible causes - big baby ( his measurements are all above average so a possibility ) , gestational diabetes ( also possible with me and my pcos ) through to nothing or actual problems with Oliver - so a little worried but trying to keep a lid on it. We've got another scan at 24 weeks and will go from there - fxd!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

glad to hear oliver is fine, love the name, we're having oliver for a boy too!! at least they're keeping an eye on you both!! congrats!! xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope the yoga and aqua natal helps your ankles hb :) And glad there keeping an eye on you and oliver

We're having Olly for a boy and Lola for a girl :)

Got next scan on monday at EPU, just phoned them up an explained the worries and no problem she was ' come in anytime' i couldnt get away from work so 11am monday, then private scan 26th :D


----------



## kanga

Less than 2 weeks til you'll know more H, glad your appt went well overall xx

Lucy, glad all is well with you & bean too! :happydance:

with the asprin, is it 75mg a day? I have found some in the cupboard but they seem high dose - 300mg!

Had a stressful day today inducting the new graduates into the world of Deloitte, relaxing this evening with the BB finale. I want Chantelle & Preston to get back together!!


----------



## cutelou101

Helen glad the appointment went well overall and Oliver is doing well in there xx hoe the yoga and aqua helps ease up your ankles xx

Jo hope your day has gone nice and quick for you! Weekend now 

m2a glad the epu was nice and got you in nice and easy

Lucy great news you and baby doing well xx

afm bit annoyed today, got letter from hospital saying they have cancelled my appointment on 21st as dr is going on annual leave, now have app on 28th. So right in another cycle rather than at the start so anouther cycle down! Their only advice was to keep ringing everyday again for cancelations.


----------



## goddess25

Rach.. you dont have long to wait until the next scan which is great.. I am sure Oliver will be just fine. GD or big baby sound does sound like it could be the answer.. at least these can be monitored and sorted out. I am at risk for GD with PCOS too last time around it was fine but Euan was a fair size at 8.10. Fingers crossed thats what it is. Hope the time flies before the next scan. 

M2A - glad your getting another scan so soon you get to see bubs again whoopee.

Lou - Sorry your feeling a bit disappointed but I can understand your point when it will be mid cycle again waiting for the new one to begin. It will pass by in no time.

AM home now and your right yay its the weekend!!!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

lucy, is everything ok?? been looking out for your update!! x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies - can I ask your honest opinions please

I'm really confused by my current cycle. I started having ewcm cd 8, it was (sorry if tmi) alot (very erm wet during day). I forgot to do opk until weekend so 4 days later, it was not quiet postive, then gone by Monday. Since wed so cd17 I've been having sore boobs, today they are really painful and I felt sick this morning. I have no idea when I would have ovulated and have usually given up on 'signs' as my body is really good at giving false alarms every month, but they ate sooo sore. I have no idea when, or if to even bother to test, cd20 today. I have my scan on wed. Do any of you think I should test, if so when? Everything just seems too early to me for it to be sypts.

Lucy- looking foward to your update xxxx


----------



## hb1

if you ov'd on cd8 then cd 22 would be the day to test - fxd!!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou, it does sound promising, you could test from tomorrow, but it's still early, helen's right, cd22 would be good, depends if you want to test early or not? i got my bfp on 9dpo. good luck, and keep us posted xx


----------



## goddess25

Lou it is pretty early to be getting symptoms... but it also sounds fairly promising. I think i conceived Euan on CD8 as well. I would wait a few more days and then take a test. I was 10dpo when I got my first BFP this time around but it was very very faint.. did another one about 13dpo and there was no mistaking the line.

Good luck.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies, I think I'll wait until wednesday, so cd24 to test, if I don't come on before. I'm annoyed at myself for even thinking it a possibility as it just seems too early to me, and have not got hopes up in months! This cycle has confused me from the start as af was only 3 days, and pretty light. I'll keep you updated. Thanks again xx


----------



## kanga

Hi Lou, I think i'd go for Tuesday too. Your sore boobs and sick feeling sure sound positive, I really hope its your bfp, fx'd for you x

What is your scan for on Weds?

M2A, I love the name Lola, I may have to add that to my girl list .. !


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Fx'ed for you lou :thumbup: sounds promising :)

Thanks Kanga, i just think it's really pretty iykwim? lol. :flow:

Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend, just heading out for lunch at a lovely wee resturant called the boathouse :) with mum and dad, and some other family, OH cant make it :( dont know how im going to avoid eating the homemade mayo :haha:. I have mayo with everything but only shop bought so its pasturized and ive got a feeling peole will ask why im not eating it lol x


----------



## goddess25

Restaurants and new eating habits to tend to bring up questions .. have fun at the restaurant.

You all sound so sorted out for names... we struggled last time especially with a boys name...Euan was nameless for 5 days. This time around we are clueless esp if another boy pops out.. there are lots of names I like but DH hates everything he has an anecdote for every name I ever mention and tbh he caved after 5 days and wrote Euan on the birth certificate but he still does not really like it. The trouble now I suppose is I would like another Scottish name and you try to fit one with Euan..

I love Lola too for a girl and that was in my girl list last time but Steven had some kinda reason why he hated it... something about that transgender song. Anyway men!!

He does like one name for a boy and his favourite is Olivia for a girl.. which I am coming round too. His name for a boy and it was his name last time is BOO... yes you read correctly he just thinks its the best name EVER...

Anyway hope your having a good Sunday. About to skype with parents then will head out for a wee while and then we are going out tonight for dinner, I have a friend coming round to put Euan to bed and stuff so we can celebrate our anniversary. Yay! A night out... and a school night too however will I cope in the morning.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Enjoy your night Jo!! we've just been out to order out pram - we decided on the m&p sola, scan in 8 days so can decide on the colour then!! we have our boys name already, Oliver, just the middle mame to decide on, and either Chloe Isabella or Poppy Grace for a girl. i'm finding out the sex but oh doesn't want to know!! going to be so hard keeping a secret!!! xx


----------



## hb1

Happy anniversary Jo!! :)

Have a nice tea M2A - take some mayonaise in your handbag :haha:

V Exciting Em!!! :) 

Fxd for testing day Lou :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Happy anniversay jo! Hope you had a lovely meal out. 

Very exciting em! God I could never keep that a secret!

M2a hope you had a lovely lunch out

rachel - it's a scan to look at my ovaries. Thanks, how's your cycle going? X


----------



## kanga

Happy anniversary Jo!

omg Em, good luck keeping your secret!

i think i asked an asprin q a while back, does anyone know the dose for the 'baby asprin' please x


----------



## hb1

75mg - don't ask for baby aspirin tho - they now refer to it as low dose aspirin

hx


----------



## kanga

fab, thanks, and apologies if you've already told me one. Memory like a sieve ...


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:g'day sisters! 

Glad to hear all the positive stuff happening here! I cautiously snuck back onto B&B after a long break. I saw Kanga around the traps and she suggested I come say hi so.....HI:happydance:

kinda embarrased about my quick and silent departure but I kinda had an emotional TTC crash and had to turn it all off. I received a really crap result from an AMH test and a lousy harsh verbal explaination that made me freak out. I instantly stopped acupuncture, naturopath, tests, specialists appointments, etc. I guess I had been charging at it all too hard. Every other day I was driving to some appointment or other, or else I was on-line looking up TTC stuff or on B&B. Then it was a fight with my insurance company for coverage and more e-mails and phone calls. I started to spin out of control:wacko: Anyhoo...please forgive me for buzzing off with no good-bye's.

I am only now carefully finding my way back to TTC with a wee bit of hope left in the bank. This time I will need to be careful and find a path that's a bit more balanced for me. Can everyone submit a wee post (line or two) of their journey/ process as catch up for me? I've been reading back but...

love the names Lola, Poppy, Oliver. my fav is Lilah. Goddess, Boo is super cool but i share your aprehension. Super cute when he's little and really cool once he's hit 20's but...he might be a little cranky about it during the school years. Maybe not. It is cool.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi groovygirl :hi:

Hope your TTC journey doesnt take to long hun :hugs:

Well im leaving at 10.15 for scan......absoutly crapping myself :(......trying to keep busy, but ive been up all night , not slept a wink. Will update when i get home .

Hope all you ladies are ok :hugs: x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Groovy - good to see you, sounds like you've had a horrible time but sounds like you're coming out the other side. I was worried when you went awol!! We're all here for you xx


Ladies - am going to read back through all I've missed over weekend but just wanted to update after my scan quickly. After scan on friday had a manic day at work so could only lie on sofa all night with legs up and then was off to Kent for weekend for a wedding first thing sat. Got back late last night. (NB sober wedding = utter pants).

So went for scan on friday - horrid horrid sonographer, she didn't smile once, I found her totally unreassuring. She hardly said a word throughout just took all her pics and took ages - seriously ages looking at the heart - I started crying as I thought there must be something wrong, in the end she said that will do. Then OH asked for a pic and she gave us a really rubbish one. I asked if all was ok and she said ' as far as I could tell'. 

OH said that if something was wrong she would have told us and we just have to relax as she was probably concentrating on her job. I would have just liked her to say one positive thing during it. The report is different to all others. No measurements, just graphs which I don' understand. I'll ask my GP when I go in couple weeks. 

Oh and she wouldn't do my internal cervical scan until I insisted and made her read my notes saying it was to be done. Then she did it really painfully. Horrid.

Anyway she said LO was 70% a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bottom was right under my belly button apparently so she couldn't get clear view but she thought girl. WAs shocked as so thought boy. Very excited about my little princess though but not sure whether 70% means I should buy pink or stick with neutral!! 

So Dee - hairy tummy doesn't necessarily mean Boy!!!! Really weird cos even though my tum is hairy my legs and underarm hair is hardly growing at all.

Anyway I'm trying to relax about it. I'm sure if she'd seen something wrong she'd have said. Just something positive would have been good. She told me not to ask any questions as she had to concentrate!!!

Anyway enough of me - going to have a read back and catch up xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lolly W

Have I missed a post from Lucy about her scan? I'm really hoping everything was ok but can't find anything from her quickly scanning this morrning.

Welcome back Groovy! Sorry to hear you've been having a crappy time. No need to feel embarassed about anything, we're all still here!

How funny, we all seem to be favouring similar names. You may remember we've chosen Olivia (Livi) for our little girl. We've even bought a pretty little name plaque for her door so it's official now! So, we've got Oliver, Olly, Olivia and Lola - all very good choices if you ask me!

AFM - Had a busy weekend with my sister, her husband and two puppies coming to stay. We went to our first NCT nearly new sale on Saturday morning. It was absolutely brilliant! We bought so much stuff..... baby bath, top and tail bowl, baby carrier, boxed Tommeee Tippee bottles, masculine style changing bag for OH, cosytoes for Maxi Cosi car seat, loads of baby clothes, Next maternity jeans, maternity pjs and nighties for me (all immaculate) for only £50!

Right, I'm off to make a bacon sarnie!


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Groovy - good to see you, sounds like you've had a horrible time but sounds like you're coming out the other side. I was worried when you went awol!! We're all here for you xx
> 
> 
> Ladies - am going to read back through all I've missed over weekend but just wanted to update after my scan quickly. After scan on friday had a manic day at work so could only lie on sofa all night with legs up and then was off to Kent for weekend for a wedding first thing sat. Got back late last night. (NB sober wedding = utter pants).
> 
> So went for scan on friday - horrid horrid sonographer, she didn't smile once, I found her totally unreassuring. She hardly said a word throughout just took all her pics and took ages - seriously ages looking at the heart - I started crying as I thought there must be something wrong, in the end she said that will do. Then OH asked for a pic and she gave us a really rubbish one. I asked if all was ok and she said ' as far as I could tell'.
> 
> OH said that if something was wrong she would have told us and we just have to relax as she was probably concentrating on her job. I would have just liked her to say one positive thing during it. The report is different to all others. No measurements, just graphs which I don' understand. I'll ask my GP when I go in couple weeks.
> 
> Oh and she wouldn't do my internal cervical scan until I insisted and made her read my notes saying it was to be done. Then she did it really painfully. Horrid.
> 
> Anyway she said LO was 70% a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bottom was right under my belly button apparently so she couldn't get clear view but she thought girl. WAs shocked as so thought boy. Very excited about my little princess though but not sure whether 70% means I should buy pink or stick with neutral!!
> 
> So Dee - hairy tummy doesn't necessarily mean Boy!!!! Really weird cos even though my tum is hairy my legs and underarm hair is hardly growing at all.
> 
> Anyway I'm trying to relax about it. I'm sure if she'd seen something wrong she'd have said. Just something positive would have been good. She told me not to ask any questions as she had to concentrate!!!
> 
> Anyway enough of me - going to have a read back and catch up xxxxxxxxxxx

You posted just as I was worrying about you! So glad everything seems ok but what a miserable sonographer! For goodness sake, it's one of the most nerve wracking and exciting scans you can have and it sounds like she completely down played it. Try not to worry, from what I've heard, they tell you straight away if they see anything that concerns them. We were lucky with the gender as we'd had a 70% girl prediction at 18 weeks and then they were over 90% sure by our 20 week scan.


----------



## Lolly W

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Hi groovygirl :hi:
> 
> Hope your TTC journey doesnt take to long hun :hugs:
> 
> Well im leaving at 10.15 for scan......absoutly crapping myself :(......trying to keep busy, but ive been up all night , not slept a wink. Will update when i get home .
> 
> Hope all you ladies are ok :hugs: x

Good luck this morning, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly think we posted at same time - all ok with me except horrid sonographer. As far as we know LO is a ok. Just trying to relax about it now. Is weird as have been having scans every 2-3 weeks and now have a 19 weeks stretch of nothing!!

Are you doing the NCT classes? Must start quite soon?

Oh god I wish I had some bacon in.

Mummy 2 - good luck with your scan today. I am certain all will be fine. Keep us posted xxxxx

Lou - how are you not testing, symptoms sound GOOD. I'd have done several tests by now. You're a stronger woman than me. Got everything crossed for you.

HB - glad Oliver was ok at scan - its a worry about the amniotic fluid - just to reassure you, a good friend had the same and her doctors who weren't as good as yours by sound of things only prepared her for worst with stories of doom to the point where she is not going to be having any more children as pregnancy was so stressful - anyway perfect baby boy Max was born - and he was big 9 pounds, and that was all. Absolutely nothing wrong with him at all. I hope all is well at 24 week scan. Not too long to wait.

I'm starting yoga on wednesday too - took me ages to find a class, all were booked up, same with the NCT, am having o do one that I hav eto take a lot of time off work for as is only one with room which is a pain, I guess I left it late to book everything as didn't want to tempt fate.

Jo - congrats on anniversary. Hope you had a lovely evening with OH - I actually think Boo is a really cool, name, its different which I like. You could always call him it as a nickname whatever you actually call him!! I have no idea on girls names. Still I've got 18 weeks and 5 days to decided!! 

Sounds like we could have several Oliver and Olivia cyber babies!! Lovely names. Love Lola and Chloe and Poppy too.

Hope I haven't missed anyone xxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Has anyone read the Gentle Birth method? A customer(shocked by my weight gain I think) recommended it to me. She said it really worked for her. Have ordered it off Amazon.


----------



## Lolly W

Not heard of that book, might have to give it a go but I realised yesterday that I've got a hell of a lot of reading to fit in. I've got a massive pile of books by the side of my bed unread with only 11 weeks to go. I've just finished reading Blooming Birth which I found really good if you're looking for others to order.

Our NCT classes start 9th October. We've got two full days and an evening breast feeding session which OH can't make it to. He's working away so I've asked if we can swap to another date but I haven't had a reply yet. I'm really looking forward to them but not that sure what to expect. 

I applied for my HIP Grant last week so I wonder when that will arrive. I think we're going to use it to get our baby monitor and cot mattress - I already eat healthily and look after myself. My Maternity Allowance also starts this Thursday (I'm self-employed so claim it from the Goverment) so I'm officially on maternity leave.


----------



## kanga

groovygrl said:


> :flower:g'day sisters!
> 
> Glad to hear all the positive stuff happening here! I cautiously snuck back onto B&B after a long break. I saw Kanga around the traps and she suggested I come say hi so.....HI:happydance:
> 
> kinda embarrased about my quick and silent departure but I kinda had an emotional TTC crash and had to turn it all off. I received a really crap result from an AMH test and a lousy harsh verbal explaination that made me freak out. I instantly stopped acupuncture, naturopath, tests, specialists appointments, etc. I guess I had been charging at it all too hard. Every other day I was driving to some appointment or other, or else I was on-line looking up TTC stuff or on B&B. Then it was a fight with my insurance company for coverage and more e-mails and phone calls. I started to spin out of control:wacko: Anyhoo...please forgive me for buzzing off with no good-bye's.
> 
> I am only now carefully finding my way back to TTC with a wee bit of hope left in the bank. This time I will need to be careful and find a path that's a bit more balanced for me. Can everyone submit a wee post (line or two) of their journey/ process as catch up for me? I've been reading back but...
> 
> love the names Lola, Poppy, Oliver. my fav is Lilah. Goddess, Boo is super cool but i share your aprehension. Super cute when he's little and really cool once he's hit 20's but...he might be a little cranky about it during the school years. Maybe not. It is cool.

What is an AMH test hun? So sorry you had a pants consultant, I wished these people were nore considerate and compassionate sometimes, their mean demeanour can really have a negative impact on what is already a difficult time for us :growlmad:

my journey .. well after mmc #1 all I wanted was a bfp. I did get it (the month we decided to have a break!) and spent the whole time worrying. Well it wasn't meant to be and now I'm ttc again. My view now is to just relax and go with it (that is the MOST annoying piece of advice I know, sorry) and not stress about every little sign/egg release/tww. Because even if I get another bfp, that doesn't necessarily mean I will get a baby. Also, it will just mean a whole new bank of worrying about whether it will be another mc. It's great to have you back, good luck to you now you're 'back in the saddle' !! :hugs:


----------



## hotpinkangel

hi groovygrl!!! welcome back!! sorry to hear you've had problems, my story is after having 2 early m/c this year, i am currently (and cautiously!) 19 weeks pregnant. hoping my baby will be ok. x m2a, good luck for today!!! x lou, fx'd crossed for you for testing!!! xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well little beanie is doing fine :cloud9:. Moved dates around abit, so 8w today insted of 8+4 but ive just to stick with LMP dates until dating scan :)

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00008_mini-1.jpg

not the clearest pic, as it was an extrenal insted :shrug: dont know why as i was told it would be internal, and my bladder was totally empty :(, plus the scan pic ive uploaded was a photograph of the acutal pic lol. Not clear but baby has grown alot since last scan :happydance: and only 13 days till our private dating scan :D

Lolly or anyone else ? See the link for your journal how do you put the link in but make it say 'preggo journal' or whatever? thanks x


----------



## goddess25

M2A - glad that everythign was fine at the scan this morning. 

Lucy - sorry you had a totally pants sonographer that really spoils the experience for you but you will have your babe in no time at all. Glad everything is good. 70% girl not sure I would start buying all girl stuff with that statistic although I am sure you will have a girl 30% is lots of room for boy! Are you going to get any more scans after this?
I have not hears off the gentle birth method but just about to google it and see.

Groovygrl - Welcome back and its a tough time TTC... you did the right thing having a break and taking time for yourself and Kanga has some pretty good advice in her post. I hope that for all of you your TTC journey is short.

We were out for dinner last night as you know it was lovely although it was spoiled a bit in the end we had to pop into safeway for a few things on the way home... I did my BP as I have been feeling a bit dizzy but this seems normal for me and as usual my blood pressure was on the low side..95/50. It was like this alot tlast time around too.
DH decided to do his too.... and his blood pressure was pretty high.. tested it again and the bottom number was about 95 which was a worry... he is super fit and super skinny with no risk factors apart from not getting sleep these days and he is having quiet a bit of stress at work too. I am a bit worried about him... have asked him to check his blood pressure again when he is up at the mall and if its still high to go and see our GP and get a manual check as these machines are not always too reliable. Basically our situation is just so not good for him and there is no way out of it apart from him not working and trying to find something else... not sure if there is anything much I can do to help apart from support him. I said to him that he should try and get some time off work on stress leave... we will see what happens after today. Its kind of strange he is only 37 and looks very young but its almost like he has an old man's body... he has arthiritis badly in both hips, knees, feet, both sides of his jaw, hands and wrists and probably a few mroe spots he has not told me about it. He is such a lovely man, he was quite upset last night about his blood pressure not helped by me obviously being a nurse...

Anyway have a good day.


----------



## hotpinkangel

m2a, glad scan went well, nice pic!! jo, poor hubby :-( you're right about the BP machines, not always that accurate, i remember when i was doing my nurse training i made sure i learnt to do it manually instead of with the machines. hope he's ok xx lucy, congrats on (maybe) girl!! i got 80% girl with Jess so that was right. xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Groovey welcome back! sorry you have had such a rough ride recently with TTC. Glad to see you back. Quick update from me, after losing the twins in feb, then chemical next month, i have had no luck at all, have been going for blood test and have pelvic exam wed and consultant on 28th. I agree with kangas adivce, i have felt so much better after not stressing out every month, and went though 3 months of just NTNP, starting TTC proper again this month.

M2A glad everything was all good at the scan this morning. You just copy the web address into your signature to get your journel to come up.

Lauren sounds like you have been really busy! Have you got much else you need to get?

Lucy sorry you had such a misable sonographer, when the experince should be exciting, its such a shame she was like that. 70% girl is quiet high percentage, i haven't heard of the gental birth either?

Jo i'm so sorry to hear about your DH, hope the GP can give him some advice xx

Hope i haven't missed anyone! AFM my preggie friend brought her little boy to visit my horse today, which he really enjoyed, bless him. Brought a new cage for my guenia pigs, and generally tried to stay busy in order to stay awake as sooo tired!! Brought a FRER today, but will try and hold out till wed.


----------



## kanga

Lucy I'm sorry your sonographer experience wasn't all that great, although v pleased the outcome is that all is well. And a girl! How lovely, her 70% prediction seems a bit cautios to me, I think she is covering her back and you can pretty much count on a girl. Are you having a 4d scan later on? How many weeks are you now? Let us know how you get on with the Gentle birth method and whwther its worth a read x

goddess, do you have your own bp measurer? Sounds like a second opinion is definitely in order jic!

Glad all is well with you M2A, could you see many features (arms etc?) x

Hows maternity leave Lolly, lol! Ibet you can't wait for the nct classes, I would love to get there, i imagine it makes it all sooo real.

Cute - did you test today or still holding out ?! x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Couldnt see much yet, but the scan wasnt very clear....i dont know why she didnt do an internal, but the EPU was really busy today so i think it was more for quickness to be honest that she done an external, plus my bladder wasnt full either, looking forward to a better quality and longer scan at babybond in 13 days though :) when we should defo see arms and legs lol.

I know how to put the link in but like lollys? it says 'years before baby journal here' iykwim? but i just cant figure it out :(

Hope your enjoying mat leave lauren :) must be bliss lol.

When are you testing lou?

x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Heres an edited pic, she showed me roughly where the tiny legs were, and the head :thumbup:

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00008_mini-2.jpg


----------



## hb1

OMG - v busy today on hear today :)

Groovy!! yey - welcome back :) sorry you had a bad time :hugs: What is AMH? It is hard not to be stressed - I know I went a little ttc obsessed - I think just taking it one step at a time could help. How is it over there - is it warming up to spring? any trips planned on the boat? I'm sure you, Rachel and Lou will be celebrating your bfps soon :flower:


Well for me - after a very efficient ttc period I got my bfp - stressed through the first 12 weeks which seemed to take forever and have stressed on and off since. I have really run with all the pg symtoms - heartburn, constipation, swollen ankles, breathlessness etc - oh and a massive bump :) a blue bump called Oliver :cloud9:

Lucy - a little girl!! :pink: :happydance: sorry your sonographer was crap - are you getting more scans with your septate uterus? Hopefully you'll get a nicer one next time :hugs: Any girls names?

Jo - Hoping your oh's blood pressure comes down - maybe some massage and acupuncture for him?


Lauren - yey for maternity leave!!! and fab bargains too!!! I just looked my nearest nct sales up yesterday and have a couple penciled in!

M2A - so glad scan went well - v cute beanie there :happydance:

Lou - what are your ginuea pigs called? 

AfM - trying to stay calm - no point stressing till the 23rd. Also - exactly 4mths left!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi m2a you just write it before them paste the link. Hope that helps xx

want to test Wednesday, may cave tomorrow!

Lauren they are called peanut and conker


----------



## hb1

cute names Lou :)


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry helen, just realised I wrote wrong name! Just put them in new cage, it's a two teir indoor one. Thanks, they are very cute and fat


----------



## goddess25

Thanks guys - men they are so annoying sometimes... i called Dh this morning and told him not to forget to his BP today when he is at the mall and he said yeah i will do it if i remember... he needs to take a bit more responsibility for things. I think he should try and get signed off work for a bit personally as i really think its stress that is doing it.

Lots of updates..

M2A - your little explanation on your US pic was pretty great you could actually make it out afterwards. I need to put on my last scan pic too which is about 4 weeks old now and pretty bad quality but hey you can make out most of baby which is great.

Lolly - I am so jealous that your on mat leave already that sounds like bliss!

Lou - you are doing well waiting it out... i will look tomorrow with bated breath incase you have indeed caved. guniea pigs are so cute, your new cage sounds ace!


----------



## kanga

cutelou101 said:


> want to test Wednesday, may cave tomorrow!


oh eah, silly me, I keep thinking its Tuesday today. Wishful thinking ..


----------



## hb1

Could we wish today was Friday instead?


----------



## cutelou101

I caved and tested this morning, BFN! Guess it's just my body playing tricks again! Due sat morning/fri night.


----------



## hotpinkangel

lou, that's still really early!!!! i'd wait till thursday if you're testing again!! i'd have caved too though, i used to have hpt's for the week before af!!! just so i could test everyday!!! xx


----------



## cutelou101

I'm annoyed at myself for caving now, know DH would say it was far too early!! I was 5 days late when finerly got BFP with the twins!! Anyway i'm sitting at work trying to plan my lessons and feeling really sick, so still got the hope


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Fxed lou that you just tested to early :hugs:

Right i need some advice about dates etc? :)

LMP was 15th July
My cycles have been all over the place since my D&C, and have ovulated roughly CD 18/19 each month since, so going by a 28 day cycle (OVing cd 14) i worked out online i would be 8+5 and due 21st april.

However at first scan, i should have been 7 weeks, but was dated at 6+5.

The scan yesterday going by LMP i should have been 8+4 but she dated me as 8.

However if i stuck with the dates from the first scan i should have been 8 yesterday anyway. So im panacking about little beanie.....maybe somethings wrong and its growing to small, but the dates of 8+5 which i should be today, was going on a 28 day cycle with LMP 15th july, which means we would have concived on a thursday, which is impossible :haha:. So do you think the later dates make more sense? that im only 8 today/yesterday? with LMP being 15th july, and OVing 1/2nd august which was a weekend, which was when we had :sex:? 

Sorry thats a bit confusing but im just a bit worried :(


----------



## kanga

M2A, by your LMP you are 8+5 but this is based on ovulating on day 14. As you ovulated 4/5 days later I think you are 8/8+1
Early days they can't tell exactly anyhoo, I am sure it will have evened itself out at the 12w scan

Lou, fx'd it was early testing - seems plausible given when you got your bfp last time and that you're not due AF yet. You're not out yet! x What CD are you?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

How are you this cycle kanga? Where abouts are you just now? x

Thanks :) i think im stressing for nothing, the later dates make sense and tie in with scans, but ive got a baby bond dating scan on sunday 26th so, ill have a better idea then :thumbup: x


----------



## kanga

I have no idea! Probably somewhere i the 2ww .. !


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel I'm on cd23 now, I used to be a 28 dayer but haven't got past cd26 for 4 months. So going to try and hold out now until/if I'm late. 

M2a I think the dates should sort themselves out by 12 week scan, it could have taken longer to travel down and implant?


----------



## goddess25

M2A - I think that the dates of 8 or 8+1 is right that would make sense based on when you thought you ov,d. Try not to worry everything is fine with babe.

Lou - Sorry that you got your BFN today, I would have totally caved too and just remember it is very early if your still feeling sick and stuff I would try to test again on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## hb1

Lou - fxd it's just early - waiting till you're late is a good move

M2A - the scans can be + or - 5 days this early anyway - however - 8weeks sounds right

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

M2A they dated me about 5 days behind first couple of scans but I caught up by 12 weeks. The measurements are so small at the beginning its easy to get a few days out. They only worry if you're 14 days or more out so don't worry am sure all is fine.

LOu sorry about the bfn - what test did you use? Still very early days but you're prob right to hold out now. (I'd have tested too with your symptoms!!!)


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks, I used a FRER but worked out that if I go with my normal 28 day cycle then I was very early testing. Going to hold out until Sunday if no af as would be cd28 that day. I'm not getting my hopes up, got my internal pelvic scan tomorrow so see what happens then too!

How's everyone day been?


----------



## goddess25

IS this working?


----------



## goddess25

Ok so had typed a big message there and then B&B crashed for a bit do it never uploaded.

Anyway hope you all had a good day.

I have one small worry to ask you all about... I used the doppler tonight and found the heartbeat which was fine about 150-160bpm... but every time I have used the doppler in the last few weeks the baby is in exactly the same place. Do you think this is anything to worry about?


----------



## groovygrl

hiya!

thanks for the sweet words of welcome back! WOW! lot's happening here, all really cool :happydance:

Lou- sorry about BFN test but...your not out yet. thinking of you on sunday.
Funny after all this time, we're still truely cycle sisters. I'll test Sun. too (also approx. CD 28 i think - long story re: experiment with prog. cream:dohh:)

M2A - I have had the same experience as the others re: wonky dating at the 8 week stage. (+/ - 5 to 7 days) Your next scan will put your mind at ease by providing more accuracy on size/dates. 

yaaaay for healthy happy pregnancies, congrats. Fantastic to hear the gorgeous names and scans and plans. 

lauren- fantastic to be 'officially' on mat leave. good score on new mat and baby things. love the manly nappy bag concept. ha

goddess - my DH is a bit of a stupido when it comes to his health also. he has consistantly had high cholesterol test results and continues to make dumb choices. I keep telling him that i'm not at all interested in watching him have his chest cracked open for emerg. cardio procedure. But still...baking with butter, meat off the bone (every morsel like a neandrathal) hope your DH gets his BP under control, if not you'll have to take drastic measures! ha!

hb. - a boy! Can't wait to see Oliver. you feeling better these days? AMH test is Anti-Mullarian Hormone. it is a fairly new test that measure's remaining egg quantity. Mine was seriously poo and the nurse that I spoke to about it was NASTY and harsh, shocking really. My RE was away on leave and then in Rome at a fertility conference at the time and I was left with this hopeless, impression of futility. I was a mess. Since then, my RE explained that my ovaries are indeed working harder to do their job. but ...because I am still OV'ing and all other repro. hormones functioning normally on a reg. 28 day cycle, there's no reason why I won't still conceive naturally or assisted. WHY RUN THE BLINKING TEST :grr: I spent two months grieving the loss of my fertility. what a trip.

queenie - so thrilled for you too sweets. has it all been fairly smooth sailing? how you feeling now? are you playing name game yet?

If I missed anyone, please accept my apologies. have a groovy day all! I am off to make cabbage soup! DH away so it's my chance to make something I love! He hates it! Always makes a funny face when I even mention it!

xo, Donna


----------



## groovygrl

sorry goddess, I'll let one of our pregnant sisters answer that one. I don't think it's a worry though. you've got a nice healthy heartbeat. baby's just got a comfy spot:hugs:

lou - hope scan goes well tom.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo, i had the same with baby, up until the past week, baby's always been low down, and on my left side. all my movements were in the same place and i always knew where to find baby with doppler!! odd isn't it! baby's moved i think now, but think it just maybe got comfy!!! xx


----------



## Lolly W

I think Livi pretty much stays in the same place too and I'm 29 weeks now. Neither the midwife or I can feel her exact position yet but kicks are always in the same place so I can only presume she's cwtched (sorry, I am Welsh!) in nice and comfy.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Goddess - I posted on a thread about this this week - it was to do with always feeling kicks in same place rather than heartbeat but until 20 weeks all my kicks were in exactly same place - lower left, now am feeling kicks central and higher, I think baby does get comfy and they are so small they can move quite round quite a lot in a small place. Also because of my anterior placenta midwife always listens for heartbeat in same place - right to side, even though baby might not be there and she hears it. Think you can hear it even when baby in different place?!

Don't worry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolly W

Ps = I've just done a journal update, with bump pic, for anyone who's following me!

xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - you're in your 30th week!!! Nearly 3/4 of the way there!! So exciting. Will check out your bump pic in a min.

Groovy - I haven't had too easy a ride, I won't go into it too much as everyones heard enough but I had a lot of bleeding till 16 weeks, had a subchorionic hematoma - 3 times I thought I'd lost LO but each time there she was. A little fighter. Also because of all the scans I was having they discovered I have a heart shaped uterus - if you google this which of course I did prognosis is very poor. Anyway have had regular scans till 21 weeks and all seems ok so trying to relax now. I seem to have been left high and dry by consultant as haven't been booked in again. Seeing my GP in couple weeks so will see if they think I need to. Maybe they think all is ok now. 

Starting yoga tonight, I need it, work is stressful at moment so am looking forward to some relaxation!!


----------



## Lolly W

Enjoy yoga Lucy - I so look forward to mine on a Thursday evening. I've been going since I was 16 weeks and I'm finding the breathing really useful when I want to try and relax. 

Off to Tesco now as I forgot to pick up some mackerel yesterday. Oily fish is on the menu this week as Livi's brain is, apparently, developing massively over the next couple of weeks! Fingers crossed we'll have a brain surgeon or rocket scientist on our hands!


----------



## kanga

What happend with the prog testing Donna, was it self-medicating?

Right, am off to check out Lolly's bump pic! x


----------



## hb1

I know you aren't wanting to get too stressed about ttc but have heard Royal Jelly is good for producing nice strong eggs Groovy :) 

AFM - working from home today - I woke up at 12.30am and couldn't get back to sleep - there was no way I was driving on only 2 hours sleep ( plus I was shattered already!! ) fxd for some top zzzzz's tonight!!

hx


----------



## hb1

PS Oliver always had a fave spot too :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lucy - I have an anterior placenta too so perhaps that is why i hear it there like you say.
Thanks girls I feel a bit happier now that baby is fine.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

back from scan, sonographer said she could not see anything wrong with my ovaries. So just waiting for consultant appoinment now on 28th

jo I agree with the other ladies, think he/she is nice and comfy xxx

donna good luck testing sunday.

Helen hope you got some kip today xx 

Off to look at laurens bump pic now!


----------



## hb1

Well it's good news really Lou - I know you want answers and excluding problems is part of that - at least it's not too long till your appointment.


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah it's good news, really pleased one thing was ruled out. Just hope the consultant just doesn't Dismiss me and send me away until our 'year' of trying again. But you never know, no af yet so still have hope for this cycle


----------



## hb1

Yey to hope :)

Make sure you take your oh with you again. Also - they usually count the "year" from your mc - so emphasise that you have already been trying for a good portion of that in their own terms.

You need to know if you are or are not ov first and foremost.

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Lolly your bump is defo getting bigger :), looking lovely :flow:

Glad the scan went ok lou, at least you nothing is wrong with ovaries, and not to long till consultant :) keeping my fingers crossed for you still hun

Good luck testing donna, FX'ed :D

x


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks xx yep I'm getting him to take the time off work for it, also got blood forms for lh, fsh testing for start of cycle, so if af arrives that should be through for him to look at.


----------



## groovygrl

G'day ladies - dark rainy Thurs. afternoon here. Bring on Summer (sorry I know that that brings you winter :winkwink:)

ya Kanga, I self medicated with prog. cream and it was prob not a good idea. :dohh: I had been reading a lot about the hype and benefits when used in the luteal phase of cycle. You can't get it here without a prescription so, thinking I was so smart I picked up a big tube of it on one of my trips to the states (easy to buy off the shelf at health food/vitamin stores) I have always had 28 day cycles and OV a few days before, if not on CD14. So... because temping is such a nightmare with my sched. I rely on the tell tale OV ache/pain I get on one side and obvious CM changes. Anyhoo...CD14 came and went and no pain, no CM so I went ahead and started using a very conservative amount (1/8 tsp 2x/day) starting CD17. At first I thought it was cool, I wasn't getting any bothersome PMS symptoms. Great right? Noooo:nope: because AF did not arrive (everything I read said the small amount of prog. cream ingested will not prevent AF) obviously I tested several times all BFN and by CD36 I realised that I prob. prevented OV by starting the cream too early and I better stop using it. As soon as I stopped, I promptly OV'd. Obviously threw DH on the bed and put in a few BD sessions. I started using the cream again at half the dose I was originally using.
So here I am now at 10DPO (orCD46) I have had nasty acne on chest, bottom and forehead -sooooo attractive. sore nipps (sore tmi) and acid indigestion - I'm not thinking these are preg. symptoms but just an indication of a little too much prog. in my body. I am dumb! soooo, I wait for AF or test on Sun. I have surgery booked on wed. (laperoscopy, hysteroscopy, endometrial biopsy - and he sneaking in a dye study while we're there) so if nothing obvious happens we'll do an HcG blood test prior to surgery. wish me luck with any of the above :wacko:

lauren - your bump looks so gorgeous. you look great!

Hb- thanks for the royal jelly idea. Once I'm done surgery, I'll see my acupuncturist a few times for help with recovery and then I'll take some really deep breaths and choose my way forward. might just be diet supplements/herbs and yoga. might be IUI at Christmas. one foot in front of the other, one step at a time, breathing all the way. As you guys already know, I have the tendancy to run at breakneck speed towards anything and everything that puts out a claim of success. learning, learning, learning to B.R.E.A.T.H

lou - great news that sonographer didn't find anything sinister. good :thumbup:

queenie - sorry it's been a rough go for you and little-y. Fighter indeed! I hope your next appointment goes really well. Just make sure you ask for what you need. They certainly don't offer it in many cases. If you want more scans, ask for them or find out how to get them. If you want a couple extra appoinments between reg. scheduled apointments ask for them or find out how to get them. If you can keep yourself supported (even if you're driving it) it'll go a long way towards keeping your stress levels down. Okay some more of my hippy dippy advice... if you can, study a radiographers report or even a picture (from book) of exactly what shape your uterus is. (get so you can visualise it really well with your eyes closed) then when you have quiet time go on a little trip deep inside you body to visit your baby. stay there and talk to her and tell her not be frightened about anything. tell her you know that she has a lot of growing to do and that it's prob. going to get a bit squishy in here. Then you show her exactly how to make room and space and where whe needs to lay, show her the beautiful space your uterus is. it doesn't matter what shape, because there's a way to manage the next 19 weeks. Even if she thinks it's nec. to come a few weeks earlier you both can negotiate that together on another one of your 'visits.' :flower:

that's my hippy two cents worth today. take good care everyone x


----------



## groovygrl

:dohh: oops forgot. Jo, if you're looking for scottish names for boys. My DH's name is Campbell and his brother is Lochlan (or, lochy) i've seen it spelled Laughlan as well.

I obviously had another penny :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Thanks for that groovy - I actually like campbell and have had that on my list, when I mentioned it to DH (HE has an anecdote for everything just mentioned yeah right Campbell's soup) so I guess that means its out. Thanks for the advice about hubby he was pretty good.. he went to check his BP the next day at the mall and the diastolic was better but the top number was still a bit high so he went to the GP she took it and said it was 125/70 so I guess the machine was just measuring inaccurately but he did take my advice and go to the doc so i was pleased.

Lolly your bump looks great. I must take some pics and put them on my profile too.


----------



## hb1

Well I thought I would have slept through last night but no - awake at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep :( in work today as I feel cheeky working from home too much and I will be next week when my scan is in the morning -hopefully going to get out just after 2pm though - it's all too much!!!

hx


----------



## kanga

Ladies, I got my hair analysis back and aparantly there are loads of problems! I don't know what to make of it really. I only had a quick scan of the letter this morning but it appears they are suggesting a 4 times a day, vitamin supplement of loads of things that I can buy from them for about £100.

hmm, slightly annoyed actually, I always thought I was quite healthy!!

Going to investigate properly tonight :cry:


----------



## hb1

interesting - I wonder if you can get the vits cheaper elsewhere - def worth investigating further.....


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel - what was they looking for on the hair anaysis? Was it allergyies or hormone imbalances? I'd investigate it further, was i'd think you could get the vitamins else where alot cheaper.

Helen sorry your sleep was great again :hugs:

Donna hope the surgery goes well next week. Will have fxed for testing on Sunday for you 

Anyone know if OPK's will always show a 2nd line, no matter what time of the cycle? Was doing a little experiment as have no internet cheapies to play with!! Going to Internet research now. Tired and in bed after long day teaching, how's everyone?


----------



## hb1

They say that they pick hcg too - more likely in morning urine - explanation on link below:

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

i always have some sort of a line, never just 1 line on opk's but not everyone's like that! they say you should have a pretty dark second line to possibly indicate pregnancy...be intresting to see what u get Lou!! x Donna, hopefully you'll get your BFP on sunday then u won't need the surgery!! fingers crossed for you! xx Rach, defo look into the vits, like the other sisters said, you can probably get them cheaper!! x


----------



## goddess25

I don't have much experience using them but I used First Reponse OPK's for only one month...and I did have quite a few before OV with just one line.

I am feeling so crap today... I am utterly exhausted at work and its just going to get worse as the 4th coordinator leaves tomorrow and she is not being replaced so I have already taken on another 2 physicians... I am so annoying sometimes always willing to take on more and be dumped on I suppose. I am now currently looking after all the transplant patients for 6 doctors while the other 2 girls only have 4... granted one is 34 weeks pregnant and going on mat leave in 3 weeks and still there is no replacement for her. We will have to take on more work as 4 doctors for someone brand new is too much... I guess still recovering from a fairly rough first trimester and only took one day off sick.

I feel so bad too because yesterday was my EDD from my loss in Jan and I forgot... I FORGOT how is that possible. I know I mentioned it on here last week so I knew it was coming up, but with work and then coming home to Euan I guess being so busy and then bed early I never had time to think and remember. I feel so bad that I missed it because I feel like its a baby that might think that I never wanted or loved it...I guess I just feel sad anyway as I should have another little baby in the house or soon... and I missed it. I phoned DH earlier to tell him and I was a bit sad and obviously he just never got it really..he was like oh well there you go. Anyway I suppose I just feel a bit guilty about it.

I am so glad that tomorrow is Friday although the weekend will be spent cleaning up my house pretty thoroughly as my parents arrive on Wed and then I have some time off.. long ish lies while they get Euan up in the mornings sounds so ace.


----------



## goddess25

I don't have much experience using them but I used First Reponse OPK's for only one month...and I did have quite a few before OV with just one line.

I am feeling so crap today... I am utterly exhausted at work and its just going to get worse as the 4th coordinator leaves tomorrow and she is not being replaced so I have already taken on another 2 physicians... I am so annoying sometimes always willing to take on more and be dumped on I suppose. I am now currently looking after all the transplant patients for 6 doctors while the other 2 girls only have 4... granted one is 34 weeks pregnant and going on mat leave in 3 weeks and still there is no replacement for her. We will have to take on more work as 4 doctors for someone brand new is too much... I guess still recovering from a fairly rough first trimester and only took one day off sick.

I feel so bad too because yesterday was my EDD from my loss in Jan and I forgot... I FORGOT how is that possible. I know I mentioned it on here last week so I knew it was coming up, but with work and then coming home to Euan I guess being so busy and then bed early I never had time to think and remember. I feel so bad that I missed it because I feel like its a baby that might think that I never wanted or loved it...I guess I just feel sad anyway as I should have another little baby in the house or soon... and I missed it. I phoned DH earlier to tell him and I was a bit sad and obviously he just never got it really..he was like oh well there you go. Anyway I suppose I just feel a bit guilty about it.

I am so glad that tomorrow is Friday although the weekend will be spent cleaning up my house pretty thoroughly as my parents arrive on Wed and then I have some time off.. long ish lies while they get Euan up in the mornings sounds so ace.


----------



## goddess25

sorry it never seemed to be working and I suppose I was a bit impatient... apologise for the double post.


----------



## cutelou101

Just a quick post from me. Got faint 2nd line today! Not quiet a bfp yet, bit worried as temp went from 36.9 to 36.8 this morning so worried temp is going down.

Will catch up proper when back from work


----------



## Lolly W

Wow, that's sounding positive Lou! Will be thinking of you all day!

Nothing exciting to report at my end. We may buy our cot mattress tomorrow so I feel a trip to Mamas & Papas is in order. It's my birthday next week so we're going out for dinner with friends tomorrow night. Not sure what to wear, may have to have a look around for an outfit too!

Hope everyone has a fab Friday - lots of love x


----------



## hotpinkangel

wow lou!! hope this is your BFP!! fingers crossed for you!! keep us updated!! i've got a busy weekend, got a pampering session/ photo shoot tomorrow, booked it last christmas! they do your hair and makeup and take photos! my scan is monday too!! hope you all have
a lovely weekend!! xx


----------



## kanga

Lou that's v promising, yay! I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## goddess25

Lou very promising I have my fingers crossed... a faint line is still a line... Hopefully in a few days it will be a much bigger one...


----------



## hb1

ooo Lou - fxd for you!!!! :)

Jo - :hugs: workwise - maybe they should be paying you more- at the end of the day they are saving by not replacing these people you are left working yourself to the bone - doesn't seem fair. :hugs: too for your prev due date - I don't think it matters when you remember your angel - just remembering when you have a quiet moment is enough. Have some nice time off

Em - enjoy the photo shoot - v glam!! looking forward to hearing about your scan!!

Lauren - enjoy your birthday tea!!

afm - off to aquanatal tomorrow then a weekend of relaxing - oo and chippy tea tonight- naughty but nice!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou- with this bfp I decided to use opks instead of pregnancy tests to feed my addiction. Think I started at about 9dpo. Second line started off faint then got steadily darker so by 14dpo was as dark as control!! They were cheap internet ones. After ov my opks always went totally negative - only control line so I rememeber getting bit excited but trying not to be!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies! DH and my friend have confirmed it's an easy to see faint pink line! Going to do my other test on Sunday, so hoping it be stronger then. DH looked up the temp thing for me, and 0.1 change is nothing to worry about and my temp was up to 37.2 when i got home, so keeping my fingers crossed!!

Em - hope you had a good time at your photoshoot! Looking forward to hearing about the scan xx

Jo - i agree with Helen, i don't think it matters when you remember your angels, i think just taking a quiet moment to think of them, whatever day, is lovely xxx Hope you enjoy your well earned rest this weekend

Helen - hope you enjoyed your chippy! Yum Yum!! Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend and have a nice time at aquanatal xx

Lucy - thanks for the info, i have the cheapie OPKs too. Did one with my tesco test this morning, it went dark pretty quick - not quiet same as control. May use one tomorrow as want to save proper test for sunday!

Thanks Rachel! x

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you lou x


----------



## groovygrl

lou -sounds really hopeful for sunday, hope this is it! Yaaay! finger's cx'd

hb - sounds like you got some glorious sleep, that's great!

jo - are you in any position to talk to someone at work and let them know you're really pleased that they value your abilities soooo much but that you're afraid that you're finding it a bit stressfull? you know, just sort of bring some awareness to the fact that you're happy to be a strong team player but that you would be grateful if some additional support was considered, especially as your pregnancy progresses. It's hard when it comes to patient care I guess, 'cus it's not like you can do any less without organised support.

lauren, have a great night out

AFM - AF today, Boo! but...good 'cus it means timing for surgery on wed. is really good

queenie - I have a really dumb question, can you explain how OPK's might be a good indication of preg.? does LH stay up throughout luteal phase? I'm only asking 'cus I have a poop load of OPK's - bought them in bulk off internet several months ago. 

have a good sleep everyone.


----------



## goddess25

Lou - I am so keeping my fingers crossed for Sunday.

groovy - There were 4 coordinators when I started in March we have had about 5 meetings with our management team and the director of the transplant program outlining all our concerns. There were 4 permanent members of staff in March I replaced someone on a temp mat leave position... another colleague left in July and she was replaced with a mat leave temp and the 3rd permanent is about to leave and will be replaced so the entire transplant program will have 3 mat leave covers... they have a limited budget and needed to cut staff. We have discussed all the issues but basically they don't care, they don't understand what we actually do which does not help. I will take care of myself in terms of taking time off if I need to as my pregnancy progresses but its my colleagues that I feel bad for. To be honest I do it to myself as well taking on extra work... The girl I work with stresses out very easily and although I am complaining it usually takes alot to stress me out so I find that I take on way more than my fair share.. that is my fault and I need to start not doing that.
Thanks so much for your input and concern though.
Glad your AF started... in time for your surgery.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## hb1

Another night of pants sleep - plus I had a strange dream and woke up crying - my oh had been hoping I would wake up as the crying was freaking him out - but seriously about 4 hours - so 2 hours tue night, 4 hours wed, 5 hours thursday and 4 at most last night - needless to say I didn't drag my arse out to aquanatal this morning!!


----------



## Lolly W

Bless you and your horrible dream! I too had a really awful night sleep wise. I kept waking up every hour having had a weird dream. I ended up moving into the spare room to try and give oh a break and then kept waking up with a blocked nose! The joys of pregnancy! I've been telling oh about the dreams over a cuppa this morning and I think he thinks I've gone mad! 

1. The cat was swimming underwater in the shower and I had to keep getting him out.

2. Tonight's meal was a disaster - they put us on a table outside in the cold and then my friend ate all the food!

3. It was a friend's hen night and she started shouting at me infront of everyone saying that she didn't want me there.

I've lost the plot evidently. 

Right I'm off to get showered and dressed before a trip to M&P to get our cot mattress. 

Thinking of you Lou - will check in for an update tomorrow x


----------



## goddess25

I feel for you both that's the hard part of pregnancy. I am not looking forward to that happening again. Last night was ok for me although disappointed that I woke up at 5.30 my normal time so been reading and watching the news oh and looking at the Internet on my phone. Was looking forward to a long lie but was asleep by 9.30 so I guess it's not surprising. It sound like Euan is still asleep he will be up soon. Not sure what we will do today it's absolutely pouring outside.


----------



## hb1

My dream was like some film about this middle class woman going on a journey of self discovery after a divorce - sometimes I was watching it and sometimes I was her - and there was a big thing with her and her daughter - loads of bizarre things happened along the way and it was really emotional at the end - STRANGE

Hope you found something to do Jo :)

Good luck with testing tomorrow Lou - fxd for a big fat line :)

AFM - OH has been on a cleaning mission today - I have had a bath and a nap ( another strange dream included :) ) but that's about it!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

It stopped raining so we went to the park and the mall.. I had to buy a big baby card as starting a collection for the girl at work on Monday that is leaving, for her mat leave in about 4 weeks ish. 

Euan is in bed napping so I have some time.. going to watch a movie I think although I should totally be cleaning.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies! Nice solid pink line today! Yeah! Noticed some brownish discharge an hour later (sorry if tmi), only when I wipe very lite, hoping implantation, not af, so gonna see how today goes. Fxed crossed!!

Helen hope you got some sleep last night! Glad you managed to fit in a nap yesterday

lauren hope you enjoyed you bday meal last night

grovey sorry af appeared, fxed for wednesday xx

jo hope you enjoyed the park and the film

hope everyone else is having good weekend xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Had to get on here as soon as i woke up to see if you'd updated lou :happydance: So pleased for you :hugs:, i'm sure its just implantation hun, try not to worry. YAY :dance: 

I'm now off to try and sit with a bowl and be sick :haha: because once im sick i feel so much better :thumbup:

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok :) x


----------



## hb1

Yey!!!! Lou!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :dance: v exciting - this must be your sticky bean I'm sure!!!!! extremely chuffed!!

Groovy - v sorry :hugs: good luck for your surgery on Wednesday!!!

M2A - mmmmm nausea - so fun!!!

AFM - a gooooood nights sleep thank goodness - I was starting to go nuts with exhaustion!!! still having bonkers dreams but I can live with that!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou - Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! So happy for you and OH. What wonderful news on a sunday morning xxxx

HB - glad you had a good night sleep at last!! Hope it continues. Nothing worse than lying awake in the small hours knowing you're going to be knackered the next day.

Groovy - v sorry about AF hun but hope all goes well on wed. Keep us posted. Re the opks I can't remember why they work as hpts as well but I think its something like the hormone you release pre ov is similar to hcg and opks aren;'t as specific as hpts so they pick up hcg as well as teh other thing - thats prob totally wrong but its something like that. I thought I'd give it a go when I was last in 2ww just as had loads and didn't want to waste hpts!! Something to keep me occupied and obsess over. 

M2A enjoy your MS - it means a LO coming soon!!! xxx

Jo - hope you're enjoying your weekend, sounds like you need a good relaxing one. Is it this week your parents are coming - v exciting.

Going to friends for lunch and I offered to make the pud - WHY!!!!!!!!! Got to make a crumble now asap. xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yayyyyyy!!! lou i'm so happy for you!!! xxx Sorry the witch got you Donna, gl for wed xx m2a, i hated ms :-( hope it doesn't last long x AFM... 20 weeks today! halfway!! scan tomorrow morning!!! xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Wow hotpink that has sure been a quick 20 weeks :flower:, it seems to have flown by. 

Well wasnt sick again this morning, trying not to worry to much though, just had a nice big piece and sausage :lol: was great :thumbup:. Chilling watching the 2nd harry potter, and then going to go for a nice bath :). Its great having a day just to chill out :)

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :) x


----------



## kanga

:yipee: yay Lou, congratulations!! Brilliant news, am so happy for you :hugs:

Glad you slept well finally H! Here's hoping it continues ..

Groovy, sorry she got you, f'xd for Weds

M2A, enjoy the MS, hehe! It's a great sign

Hope your crumble goes well QM, I was going to make a plum one today with my neighbours plums, but they appear to have gone all furry (whoops). Oh well, I am off shopping instead! xx


----------



## goddess25

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Wow hotpink that has sure been a quick 20 weeks :flower:, it seems to have flown by.
> 
> Well wasnt sick again this morning, trying not to worry to much though, just had a nice big piece and sausage :lol: was great :thumbup:. Chilling watching the 2nd harry potter, and then going to go for a nice bath :). Its great having a day just to chill out :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :) x


:haha: piece and sausage have not heard that expression in such a long time.. was it proper scottish lorne?


----------



## goddess25

:happydance::yipee:Lou I am so happy for you Congratulations. You have everyone tuning in today for your update. It sure sounds like implantation..

groovy - good luck on wed.

Lucy - yes it this week mum and dad arrive and being such a typical female I am so excited but already thinking about them leaving which is so silly. Bit surreal this morning though on skype saying I will see you on Wed nesday rather than speak to you next Sunday. I miss them so much and I think we are getting pretty close to moving back to Scotland. I might talk to them about it when there over but not sure if that's the right thing to do I don't want them getting excited and then we decide not too.

Anyway am supposed to be cleaning and tidying the house today from top to bottom and so far its 12.30 and I have not done anything yet... its pretty much Euan's lunch time then we will go out for a walk while its dry then will get on with it.

Have a good Sunday everyone... once again Lou yippee!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks so much everyone for your congrats! :hugs: Think part of me doesn't believe it yet, DH is just making me a hot chocolate (i don't drink milk so back on the hot chocolate) :happydance: Will ring and book up doc's tomorrow.

Lucy hope your crumble went well and you enjoyed tea at your friends

Helen great news you had a nice sleep last night!

M2A hope you enjoyed your lovely relaxing day!

Jo it must be so nice knowing your parents will be there in a few days. Do you have anything planned to do while they are over?

Groovey from what i found out, opk's can detect LH and HCG, think Helen posted me a website a few posts ago that explains it well, think this was it https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Em, wow 20 weeks! Congrats! whens your next scan again?

Rachel hope you enjoyed your shopping trip!

Hope everyone enjoyed thier weekends, i'm off to watch x factor


----------



## hotpinkangel

Scan in less than 3 hours girls... getting nervous now.... x


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck today em, looking forward to seeing the pictures :hugs:


----------



## hotpinkangel

just a quick update ladies.... baby looks fine, we're on team....BLUE!! it's so nice to be able to tell someone, oh doesn't know so i have to keep it a secret!!! (i'm finding it so hard already!!!) xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Congrats Em, thats lovely news, glad LO is ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

congratulations Em, glad all is well xx


----------



## goddess25

Em -woohooo welcome to team blue! Baby boys are awesome.

Lou - hot chocolate sounds like a good idea to get in some calcium I should do that too actually. I have it with cereal but have stopped eating it during the week. I am very excited we will do a few things while they are here but nothing major. The first weekend we are going to Seattle which is about 2 hours away they have never been to the states before so that will be fun. We will stay overnight and do quite a bunch of shopping with Mum while DH and Dad and Euan go about and do something else. Have been saving all my maternity clothes shopping for going over the border as its so much cheaper.
Hate to say it and I hope last night was a blip but awake so early this morning after having some bad dreams...the first one was all about insects, spiders/ants/cockroaches/worms crawling over my face and hair and I had this horrid scorpion thing with its claws embedded into my forehead I woke up as I was trying to prise the thing of my head... was awake for a bit after that one.
Dream #2 - walking down the street with Euan and DH and I felt like we were being watched and followed next thing this massive cougar tried to snatch Euan then we were kind of on the run after that as it was still following us. We have Cougars and Bears here in the woods and there have been a few Cougar attacks recently so I guess that is where that came from. ANyway I have been at work since 6.30am so will leave at 3.00 to go home today. BIt wierd and hope its just a blip.

Anyway better get on with some work.


----------



## cutelou101

Great news em! Glad baby is doing well!! Xxx

jo I don't have any milk (except in tea) or cheese, so last time midwife recommended hot chocolate a day and a piece of cheesecake once or twice a week! Yum yum!! Sorry you had such bad dreams last night, hope tonights dreams are nice ones xx shopping with mum sound nice, is seattle a nice city?

AFM took dog for nice walk in country park and went for a swim. Doctor booked for Wednesday


----------



## hb1

Yey Em!!!!! team blue!! so we had 2 pink and 2 blue - are Dee and MrsG team yellow? Jo - are you finding out?

Jo - Have a lovely time with the rents :) sorry about the bad dreams - you should aim for just plain strange :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

I miss a day or two and look what happens!

Congratulations Lou! That's fantastic news. Hopefully your GP will get you booked in for a nice early reassurance scan. I saw my doctor at 4 weeks exactly and she rang the EPU then and there to book me in for the day I was 7 weeks. It's magical now to look back at that early scan picture. However, I also still have the scan pics from my angel babies so I know it goes both ways. Have you looked yet when your due date will be?

Em - Team blue yay! I see from your ticker you already have one of each so another boy will even things up for your OH! I can't remember whether you've mentioned any names yet??

Afm - it's my 31st birthday on Wednesday - not exactly a biggy but quite excited all the same. OH has taken the day off work to take me out for lunch and (hopefully) spoil me rotten! I just found some gift vouchers for the Thermae Spa in Bath while cleaning out my bedside drawer so I'm tempted to ask him whether he fancies that too. Whatever we end up doing, it will certainly be the first birthday I've spent sober in a while!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying life x x


----------



## goddess25

Am not planning on finding out the gender.. never found out with Euan so I will keep this one a surprise too although I am almost 100% sure that its a boy. I was 100% sure last time it was a girl so who knows.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo I was convinced boy this time and have been told 70% girl so you never know!! 

Think you can get lots calcium from certain veg too. But as long as you take a multi vit am sure you'll get plenty of everything.

Lou, good luck at the doc, hope they give you an early scan xx


----------



## cutelou101

Think broccolli has the most calcium in it, been trying to increase me veg. Got my multi vit too so hopeforly getting enough

Thanks lauren, think it would be a late may baby. Hope you enjoy your birthday on Wednesday and oh spoils you rotten

you never know jo! Dh thinks it's a boy and I'm only 4 weeks! Ha ha!

Just sitting on sofa feeling sick, was there any thing any of you said to doc in particular to get early scan? Mines a nice lady but not sure what they are like round here for early scans


----------



## Lolly W

cutelou101 said:


> Think broccolli has the most calcium in it, been trying to increase me veg. Got my multi vit too so hopeforly getting enough
> 
> Thanks lauren, think it would be a late may baby. Hope you enjoy your birthday on Wednesday and oh spoils you rotten
> 
> you never know jo! Dh thinks it's a boy and I'm only 4 weeks! Ha ha!
> 
> Just sitting on sofa feeling sick, was there any thing any of you said to doc in particular to get early scan? Mines a nice lady but not sure what they are like round here for early scans

I just explained my history to her (it was my first visit to a new GP) and really stressed how anxious I was. I wasn't sleeping, felt sick with worry, expected it to go wrong again etc. I took OH with me for moral support and I think she took us more seriously as he came from work in his suit!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou, i think just be honest how you're feeling. feeling sick is a good sign though! i knew with jess and devon what sex they were, this time i said boy at the very start! really happy though, we're calling him Ollie (Oliver) but we're stuck on middle names! bought him some things yesterday.. blankets, sleepsuits. i've been reluctant to get attatched to him, (sorry, sounds awful :-() because of the m/c but after seeing him on the scan i already love him so much. Hope everything goes ok tomorrow Donna. x


----------



## kanga

Lou, glad you have some ms symptoms hun, I bet that's really reassuring. I agree with the others and would def ask for an early scan, I think its very hit and miss though so charm your doctor and hopefully they will send you!

Have a fab day tomorrow for your 31st Lolly. Lunch and Bath spa - sounds divine x

afm, mc specialist on Thursday. I think AF will come this week as I have been having a bit of cramping which is unusual for me. I really hope they don't send us away as we have only had 2 mcs - do you think that as the doc has referred us then they can't send us away?

calcium - skinny milk - switch those lattes! And yoghurt, yum. On my hair analysis, calcium was the one thing I had loads of, I had 3 times the recommended limit!

Still not sure how to get these metals out my body. I have an appt with my doc to see what he thinks next week.

I think I've updated all the teams on the front page - have a look - and let me know if I'm missing any! ta x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rach, i can't see them turning you away, not if your doc referred you. my doctor basically said to us that the only way we'd get help was if we had no children -we have two, and had 3 m/c's. she wouldn't check progesterone, or listen when i asked about aspirin, so at least your doc recognises you need help. good luck with the appt xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi everyone,

Just a quick hello. Back from hols and the real world of work!. 3rd trimester now so really on the countdown. I haven't had time yet to find out whats been going on so will hopefully catch up over the next few days. x


----------



## kanga

welcome back Mrs G, hope you enjoyed your hols and are nice and relaxed. Enjoy 3rd tri, wow that came around really quickly! x


----------



## goddess25

Lou - I just booked an early appointment and told them I would like an early scan please as I have had 2 mc/s and it didn't really seem to be an issue. I am sure they will get one for you.


----------



## goddess25

kanga said:


> Lou, glad you have some ms symptoms hun, I bet that's really reassuring. I agree with the others and would def ask for an early scan, I think its very hit and miss though so charm your doctor and hopefully they will send you!
> 
> Have a fab day tomorrow for your 31st Lolly. Lunch and Bath spa - sounds divine x
> 
> afm, mc specialist on Thursday. I think AF will come this week as I have been having a bit of cramping which is unusual for me. I really hope they don't send us away as we have only had 2 mcs - do you think that as the doc has referred us then they can't send us away?
> 
> calcium - skinny milk - switch those lattes! And yoghurt, yum. On my hair analysis, calcium was the one thing I had loads of, I had 3 times the recommended limit!
> 
> Still not sure how to get these metals out my body. I have an appt with my doc to see what he thinks next week.
> 
> I think I've updated all the teams on the front page - have a look - and let me know if I'm missing any! ta x

Sorry to be a pain.. can you put me down as team yellow and change my due date to the 28th Feb thanks a bunch girl!


----------



## kanga

consider it done!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

lou i went to doc and midwife who both said i should i should try and self-reffer first, phoned up EPU, no problem booked in straight away, and got another a week later :),hope you get one easliy x

Welcome back Mrs G :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Good luck with the surgery Groovy :flower:

Happy birthday Lauren :)

Hope the dr has some good views on your analysis Rachel

Lou - I was promised a scan but I say there is no harm asking - fxd you get one = ps congrats on the nausea

Hey MrsG - congrats on 3rd tri!!

Lucy - your v day is next week!!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Happy birthday Lauren!! hope u have a lovely day!! Welcome back mrsG, yay for 3rd tri! Good luck Donna! Lou, hope u r feeling ok?! xx


----------



## cutelou101

Happy Birthday Lauren!

Rachel i think if the doctor refered you to them then i think it should be ok. Hope it does well tomorrow. Is your OH going with you?

Good luck with the surgery Groovey!

Welcome back Mrs G!

Thanks Em, i'm feeling ok, spendt 45 mins this morning feeling sick but not knowing what to eat to make me feel better!! just so tired, teaching is going to be hard this trimester i think, its such a busy one the first term. Shall see what Doc says this afternoon, i'm trying to stay very postitive and not worry at moment.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kanga

Gl Groovy, am sure all will be well x

happy Birthday Lauren :cake: !! Enjoy your day today, hope you get spoiled rotten x

Af due tomorrow x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Happy birthday Lauren :flower: x


----------



## hotpinkangel

are you going to test rach??? x


----------



## kanga

I'm tempted but don't want to get my hopes up, so probably won't bother :(


----------



## goddess25

Happy Birthday Lauren...

Might be a bit MIA for a few weeks... Mum and Dad come today so might feel a bit guilty about sitting on the computer.


----------



## hb1

Good luck tomorrow Rachel - stick to your guns.

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

good luck rachel!!! jo, enjoy your time off and have a lovely time with your parents!! just starting to think about my birth plan now...has anyone else got theirs done? or got ideas? i'm hoping for another water birth but that's as far as i've got up to now! x


----------



## hb1

hypnobirth and using the birthing pool for me - will put one together with our hypnobirthing teacher I think - will include stuff such as wanting to expel the placenta naturally, not to cut the cord till it finishes pulsating, low lighting, Oliver to be left with us for an hour post birth to breastfeed and bonding prior to all the weighing and stuff etc etc all providing all is well of course.....


----------



## kanga

Happy entertaining goddess! Have fun wuth the folks x

H, your birth plan sounds really lovely, just what I'd want actually. I've seen a lot of ppl mention about the pulsating placenta - whats the idea behind waiting? Is it that you are still feeding the baby until it stops pulsating?

Appt went ok, we are both being tested for various things. And I'm having a uterus scan to see if abnormal shape (seems a bit ridiculous given I have had 5 scans in my lifetime - surely the sonographer should have noted any abnormalities!!). nhs don't believe in natural kills cells so we are not being tested for that. 

Results take 7-8 weeks. No AF yet but my first after mc last time was 5 weeks (although I did have a period 4 weeks ago so not sure if that was the 'first'). Do you think I should test?


----------



## kanga

just noticed we have over 1200 posts on our group - my, aren't we a chatty lot!! hehe


----------



## hb1

Back from scan - all ok - fluid seems to have gone down to normal so no more scans unless measurements go bananas. She could see that Oliver was swallowing as his bladder was visable - so happy!! and V day too!!

Hey Rachel - it's good you are getting all the testing done. No harm in testing really - just an emotional drain on you but you sound like you're in a good place mentally.

Waiting for the cord to stop pulsating means quite a lot of blood travels to the baby that would otherwise be lost - with nutrients etc. They normally inject you straight after the birth so you expel the placenta quickly and have to cut the cord immediately so the injection doesn't cross over to the baby.

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

rach, i'd test, good luck!! glad appointment went ok xx Hb, don't really know much about hypnobirthing but i had a natural 2nd stage instead of the injection and found it lots better. placenta came away no problem but with my first birth i had the injection and placenta came out but the edges stayed in. girls, i'm a bit worried, found a lump in the side of my left breast last week, doctor doesn't think it's anything to worry about but i have an appointment today at 2pm at the breast clinic. am so scared. please wish me luck :-( x


----------



## kanga

GL hun x let us know how it goes x

Happy V day Helen :happydance: Great news about your scan and that the fluid levels have decreased, and ickle Oliver swallowing yay! I still find it amazing that things like that happen inside us!


----------



## hb1

It's crazy isn't it!! it was mad seeing him moving and feeling it at the same time! :cloud9:

Good luck Em - hoping it's just your breasts changing with the pregnancy - always best to check :hugs:

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Good luck Em with your appointment - you're doing the right thing getting it checked out, hopefully it will be nothing and your mind will be put at rest. Fingers crossed for you.

Happy V Day Helen - I started to chill out a bit in week 25. I'm still counting down to 37 where I think I'll realise this is going to happen this time. I'm not sure any of us will really believe it until we have our babies in our arms though. 

My birthday was lovely yesterday. The spa was absolutely brilliant for my aching back and so relaxing to float about in the warm water. We went to Jamie's Italian for lunch and then back home via a friends house for a cuppa. My friend is a midwife and she surprised me by offering to listen in wth her doppler and palpate my tummy. This meant that OH could hear Livi's heartbeat again (he hasn't heard it since 23 weeks) and she confirmed Livi is head down facing my left side. It really was a great end to a fab day - so far being 31 isn't half bad! OH bought me some new Ugg boots ready for winter and some beautiful tan leather gloves - spoilt rotten.

Hope everyone else is feeling well and positive x x


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck em at your appointment xx

Hapy V day Helen! Great news about Oliver, must have been lovely seeing him moving around xx Your birth plan sounds lovely

Rach good news they are doing some tests, there's no harm in testing if you feel ready too xx

Lauren sounds like you had a lovely birthday and was spolit rotten. xx

AFM doc's yesterday went well, she was sooo happy for me, bless her. She said she couldn't get me a early scan, but midwife may be able to pull some strings. She said to still go to the consultant appointment next week, just in case they want to monitor me more closely or anything. Feeling quiet happy and positive, just keep yarwning while i'm teaching!!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck em at your appointment xx

Hapy V day Helen! Great news about Oliver, must have been lovely seeing him moving around xx Your birth plan sounds lovely

Rach good news they are doing some tests, there's no harm in testing if you feel ready too xx

Lauren sounds like you had a lovely birthday and was spolit rotten. xx

AFM doc's yesterday went well, she was sooo happy for me, bless her. She said she couldn't get me a early scan, but midwife may be able to pull some strings. She said to still go to the consultant appointment next week, just in case they want to monitor me more closely or anything. Feeling quiet happy and positive, just keep yawning while i'm teaching!!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## cutelou101

sorry for double post, silly thing playing up, post had gone missing, then re-appeared!


----------



## hb1

Glad you had a fab b-day Lauren - next one you'll get a present from Livi too :)

Glad the docs went well Lou :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

hi girls, just a quick update, got checked out by a consultant, she said it's muscle but pregnancy can change breast tissue making things feel different. defo glad i was checked out though. x


----------



## hb1

yey!!!! :happydance: you can relax and enjoy your weekend :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Great news em! X


----------



## goddess25

Great news Em... Its so common for our boobies to change in pregnancy. It can be a bit scary though. Sounds like everyone is doing well.


----------



## kanga

excellent news Em :happydance: pg sure knows how to scare us from all angles!

AF arrived with avengance in the night, omg, I nearly passed out with the pain :cry: I'm suitably drugged up now tho complete with hot water bottle. Supposed to ge boing to Ascot races today, do you think I can go in Jeans and baggy jumper!!


----------



## hb1

Did you boing to Ascot then Rachel ? :) Sorry AF got you :hugs: painkillers and hot waterbottles were my best friends the first couple of cycles - neurofen with codeine in particular!! Definately get a long hot bath too.

AFM - aquanatal was brilliant - shattered now!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

How are we all ladies? :flower:

Sorry AF got you rach :hugs: snuggle up on the couch with your hot water bottle and some choc :). My first AF the pain was awful as well....hope you feel better soon :)

Helen - Glad aqau was good, would you recommend? they do classes here free from 16 weeks so im thinking i'll give it a try :). 

Em - Thats great news theres nothing for you to worry about, hope you enjoying your weekend now :kiss:

Lou - Glad things are still going well, im so chuffed for you hun, hopefully you'll be able to get a scan soon and can help relax you a bit :), are you getting bloods done or anything?

Sounds like you had a great birthday Lauren :) and got spoiled rotten, sounds brill! I love my UGG boots :), managed to get a pair for £40 in tkmaxx yesterday! total bargin :D

AFM - Scan tomorrow.....absolouty crapping myself :nope:, trying to picture the bad news in my head so im more prepared, and OH is waiting in the waiting room, until we know if all is ok then he can come in. Just sat out in the garden and had homemade burgers and salad was yummy! :), the sun is shining here, so just off to hang washing out and OH's cut the grass. having a lazy day :) x


----------



## hb1

I would definately recommend it - really enjoyable - bouncing around and no worry about bump or joints ( I have dodgy knees from having fallen arches - doing things like squats and high impact usually hurts ) 

Good luck at your scan tomorrow :flower:

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck tomorrow m2a with your scan x be thinking of you x thanks hun, I'm not getting bloods done at mo, midwife booked for 9 wks, so current plan is to try and stay positive until then, and then ask her for scan if I feel I need it. This may change as 4 weeks away!! Doing digi next week to try for some peace of mind

Helen glad aquanatal was good and you enjoyed it! Have to look around my area later on, as sound great!

Hope everyones having nice weekend x


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hi ladies!

I'm back after a bit of recovery time, had Lap. hysteroscopy, endom. biopsy on wed. All went really well. Surgeon aspirated two very large (5 cm diameter) functional cysts on my right ovary and one on my left ovary and he cleaned up a couple spots where mild (stage one) endometriosis was present. 

He showed my some pic's he took of the whole surgery (uterus, tubes, ovaries, etc.) really cool! Anyhoo...he said everything looks really healthy, no evident reason not getting pg. and /or staying pg. he tried to shoot some dye through my tubes after everything else done but he said I'll have to do it another time 'cus tubes started to spasm and wouldn't let dye through. He said that it was likely 'cus they'd had enough exposure and handling and it was their way of protesting. They can't do it at the begining of procedure because it can potentially make the field quite messy. Oh well, if I decide I want it done, I'll wait until next cycle. Happy to be recovering well though. just trying to move the residual drugs out of my system.

I'm glad to hear everyone healthy here. Em, relief that your boob's okay. Helen how cool to see Olie swallowing. Lauren, nice birthday pressie's! Rach, sorry about AF. STINK, hope you had fun at races! Jo, enjoy your parents. Lou, great PMA, M2A - thinking about you tom. hope scan is splendid news! xoxo, Donna


----------



## mrsG5

What a lot to catch up on, you have been a chatty bunch! 

Sorry about the sonograher Queenie, seems like you had the same one as me last time. I had a really nice one last week though so hopefully you won't get her again!

Sorry about AF Kanga, hope you're able to keep positive for the next cycle. 
Groovy looks like you've had a lot going on. My friend just had the same done and was sore for a wee while so take it easy. 
Aqua aerobics sounds good HB. I couldn't find anything pregnancy related other than yoga so just kept it up, I'm not really sure how much it helps now as Im feeling so big I can hardly do anything. At 4"11 I just feel all bump!

Good luck with the scan M2A, fingers crossed for you x

I saw the consultant last week and he was really good. The amniotic band isn't causing any problems at the moment and will decide if we go for an elective section nearer due date when I see him at 32 weeks. I don't really mind how i deliver as long as we both are in one piece after it. The Hypo birthing sounds great though. 

Is anyone thinking od using the amoratherapy oils during pregnancy and if anyones intersted search bbc iplayer for "special deliveries". Its a bit like one born every moment.

Hope everyones enjoyed their weekend, Toni xx


----------



## hb1

Sounds like you had a good mot Donna - hoping this leads to a bfp for you soon :flower: Are you trying again this cycle then?

Toni - I'm 5'8 and 3 weeks behind you and I feel massive - so can imagine how you must be feeling. Glad the amniotic band isn't causing any issues so far - if you have to go for the c-section then at least you can choose your date and you'll know when everythings going to happen.

https://aquanatal.co.uk/page14/page5/page5.html
Here is a page of aquanatal classes in London - the main issue I find is round here they're all in the middle of the day - luckily I found one run by a private family orientated gym in a hotel - it's about a 30 minute drive from my house but totally worth it!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00015.jpg

Here we have little buba 10 weeks and 2 days :D , very pleased my dates have more or less worked themseles out, and everything was great, little baby was kicking its legs and waving its tiny arms, heart beating away. And i would totally recommend babybond, they were brill - the woman asked how many pics we wanted, we just took 5 :) didnt need anymore, but overall it was brill, and we'll get a 16 week gender scan there if all goes ok at NHS scan ina few weeks :D x


----------



## cutelou101

M2A greats news about the scan, what a lovely picture xxx

Donna glad the surgery went well, are you back TTC this month?

Toni glad the amniotic band isn't causing any problems at the moment

AFM doing digi tomorrow morning (see what it says), then have consultant in afternoon. Not too sure why GP wants me to still go, but i'll go along and see what he says.

Hope everyone had a good weekend xx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Great scan pic M2A, I think rainbow scan pictures are so magical. We were debating a Babybond 4D scan but think we've decided to wait until we see her for real now. 9 weeks suddenly doesn't seem that long to wait now - although I'm trying to think in terms of 42 weeks in case I go over and end up being induced. 

Toni - I LOVE Special Deliveries! I've also started watching One Born Every Minute for the second time around on iPlayer (how sad). Did everyone see Cherry has a Baby too?

Lou - Good Luck with the digi tomorrow. Results pic please!

Donna - Sounds like you have had a thorough going over (so to speak) make sure you take time out to relax - as the doc said you've had a lot of exposure and handling going on in there so make sure you take it easy hun. Glad to hear everything seemed fine anyway.

AFM - Just posted my 31 week bump pic in my journal for those who like to peek. I completely forgot to take one at 30 weeks which I'm a bit gutted about but never mind. 

I took the dog to the vet this morning as she's come out in little pink scabby bumps on her head. Vet didn't seem to know what it was but thought maybe dermatitis or old tick bites (ew). Anyway, I'm £70 worse off and she has some antibiotics so hopefully it'll clear up soon.

Still feeling fine - hard to believe sometimes that I've been pregnant since March. It feels like forever in so many ways but then I've only started to relax this last few weeks. It's hard being the first Cyber Sister to get my BFP as it's just dawning on me I have to give birth first, with no advice from you all, aaargh!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Awwww!! Lauren! how exciting! both myself and Jo have been through it before so if you ever need any advice i'm sure we'll try and help!! 9 weeks is not long at all! x Donna, glad no major probs were found, try and rest and relax, but glad it went well!! Toni, glad the band isn't causing probs, and that he's doing well!! x M2a (sorry, you'll have to post your name!!) glad scan went well, lovely pics!! xx Lou, gl for digi tomorrow! will look out for the pics! AFM, i'm feeling Ollie move lots more, i'm getting kicks and wriggles which is so reassuring! just need to find out how long i should be taking the aspirin for now xx


----------



## hb1

V exciting Lauren!!! can't beleive you're almost there!!

Good luck with the digi Lou!!! v exciting :)

AFM - first hypnobirthing session - v excited and relaxed!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Ok ladies, i was 5 weeks 1 day this morning and the digital test said
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hotpinkangel

yay!!!! congrats Lou!! isn't it lovely when the digi moves up! xx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks em! It's the first one I've done, was excepting it to say pregnant 2 - 3 for 5 weeks???


----------



## Lolly W

cutelou101 said:


> Ok ladies, i was 5 weeks 1 day this morning and the digital test said

Woohoo! Liking the look of that! Congrats again Lou x

OMG - Had to edit this post to add "I've moved up a ticker box!" Ahhhh.


----------



## hb1

Yeyyyyy Lou!! :yipee: v fab !!

M2A -beautiful bean there - very photogenic LO you have there :)

1 week and I'm in to double figures!! 2 weeks and I'm in 3rd tri!!

Lucy - Is it your V day this week?

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Wow Helen! Not long now!!! Are you doing the hypnobirthing classes you go to?

Lauren your almost at the last box in you ticker!!!

Afm back from consultant. He was lovely, told me to contact epu and get scan for 6 weeks, if the scan goes ok he has perscriped me progesteone tablets just in case. Epu closed so ringing tomorrow. So glad I went now!


----------



## hb1

Yep - had my first class yesterday - we go to the teachers house - it's a private lesson - just us and her.

Good news with the consultant Lou :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Yay Lou - super excited for you... its wonderful when that digi goes up a notch..

Lolly - we are totally here for you in terms of the birth ask away any questions and we will answer.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Morning Ladies - sorry not been on for a while, so busy at work at mo and then in evening am shattered.

So much to catch up on!!!!

Em, sorry about your breast scare, glad all sorted though, congrats on halfway!! Its so lovely when you feel them move more isn't it - I'm currently getting a right old kicking from little miss.

Mummy2 - lovely scan pic, so glad all ok, is your next scan your 12 week? Not long to wait then.

Jo, hope you're having a FAB time with your parents, must be so lovely to see them, hope not making you too homesick for Scotland.

Mrs G - I've got another cervical scan (last one) on friday - really hope its not the same old misery as she was so horrid and she didn't want to do the internal scan at all. Am dreading this scan rather than looking forward as usual. GLad the amniotic band not casing any trouble and all is going well for you. ARe you still getting regular scans right up till birth because of bicornuate? I'm to get a growth scan at 30/32 weeks to check septate not hampering growth!!

HB - glad hypnobirthing went well, sounds good. All I'm doing is yoga and reflexology(going to start at 30 weeks). Havent even read any birth books yet, it all seemed so long away but it is creeping up now -will wait till 30 weeks though. Yes my V day is on saturday!!!!3 days to go, yay!! And 24 days till 3rd tri!!! In some ways it seems so slow yet in others its rushing by.

Oh Lauren - only one ticker box to go, I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting. Have you sorted your birth plan yet?

Lou, congrats on the digi - obviously lots HCG, good strong pregnancy going on. Not long till first scan, am so happy for you xxxxxxxxx

Groovy - glad all op went well - hope you're fully recovered, least its all out the way now and good to know everything is ok!! Full steam ahead hun, got everything crossed for you xxx

Rach, hope AF pains have eased off now and you're feeling ok. Hows it going with all the supplements? Are you taking everything they suggested? HOpe you're ok xx

Had an horrific nightmare last night - that I m/c at 6 months - about where I'm coming up to now, I'd not had a nightmare for a few weeks, - normally I never have them, I'm still feeling a bit weird and edgy now, hope it eases off during the day. Apart from that all is well, little miss kicks most of the day, I love her(must be careful with calling her her as only 70% girl) so much already. I still haven't bought anything!! Not a single thing, just so worried about jinxing. I think come 3rd tri I might start - I might actually put a ticker up too!!!

Have a lovely day everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Lucy, sorry about the nightmare - it'll feel great buying things for her - start small :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lucy sorry the nightmares are back it sounded pretty horrible... I am sure now though that everything is going to be alright. Your scan will be good I am sure despite who it is.

Lolly second last box on that ticker woohoo....


----------



## cutelou101

Lucy so to hear the nightmares are back, sounds horrible. X hope you've had a few nice dreams since. I'm sure everything will be ok xx

jo I hope your enjoying your parents visit

I'm off to Wales today, got tickets to the Ryder cup for tomorrow. Oh has given me his cold though!! Teacher training at work today! Yeah! Got scan booked for Wednesday morning, so hopforly our long wkend will make it go nice and quick.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend xxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Sounds lovely lou, it will be a nice break!! How are you feeling?? Lucy, nightmares are horrible, hope they pass soon! Jo, glad u ate having a nice time with your parents!! i'm looking forward to going to the lakes this weekend, visiting oh's family!! hope u all have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Lolly W

cutelou101 said:


> Lucy so to hear the nightmares are back, sounds horrible. X hope you've had a few nice dreams since. I'm sure everything will be ok xx
> 
> jo I hope your enjoying your parents visit
> 
> I'm off to Wales today, got tickets to the Ryder cup for tomorrow. Oh has given me his cold though!! Teacher training at work today! Yeah! Got scan booked for Wednesday morning, so hopforly our long wkend will make it go nice and quick.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend xxxx

Lou,

Have a great time at the Celtic Manor - I live around half an hourfrom there. The hotel itself is absolutely massive but I'm no golfer - I've only ever been there for lunch or the spa! I'm sure you'll enjoy - it seems strange to have a cyber sister so close by!

xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

No nightmares since that one thankfully(touching wood) lovely dream about russel crowe instead on wed and last night didn't dream at all, much more preferable.

Had 24 week scan, all fine, cervix holding up, seeing GP on monday so guess will find out if will be seeing consultant again or if that's that. Had lovely sonographer today, got a nice pic of LO as 20 week one she was moving a bit much, was lovely to see her - sonographer kept saying she, so am presuming she is a girl. Saw a leopard print snow suit in mothercare this afternoon, was so tempted but promised OH nothing till 27 weeks - will be my first purchase though 3 weeks tomorrow. Have just had a facial so all in all a jolly good day.

V day tomorrow YAY.

Lou hope you enjoy Ryder - hope this rain stops!!

Em enjoy the lakes 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lolly W

Lucy - I too saw the Mothercare leopard snowsuit - it's a beauty! I was tempted but ended up getting this one in M&S instead https://www.marksandspencer.com/Per...re&ref=sr_1_1&qid=1285949635&sr=1-1&rh=&page= It looks far cuter in the flesh, than in the pics, with detachable mittens and, besides, I had a £20 gift voucher for M&S so had to be done!


----------



## hb1

Happy V day Lucy :happydance:

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Happy V Day from me too Lucy! 

Just scoffing a bacon sarnie (white bread no ketchup) and a cup of earl grey - don't you just love Saturdays? 

xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Happy V day lucy!! just waiting for oh to get home from work then we can set off for the lakes!! xx


----------



## kanga

Happy V day Lucy! Not long til you can shop your heart out. Lolly I love the spotty snow suit, v cute!

Enjoy Ryder Lou although it looks v wet on the tv so dont forget your wellies!

Been a bit awol this week, sorry girls. Its all kicking off at work, everything has to be done yesterday. Getting fed up tbh, I realised last week how fragile I still am as the tiniest bit of pressure and I crack. Going to spending this avo trying to review something I am not sure how to review so wish me luck

2 crappy things happened this week so send some hugs my way please, lol!! Saw Nanna who kept going on about me having a baby and telling me all about these baby clothes she has been saving for me. I mean, mtf! No pressure then. And my bf from school has jjust given birth to number 2, just seen it on facebook, she has such a perfect life and I do not. Sulk xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Just caught on the posts, Lucy sorry the dreaded nightmares have returned, its probably apprehension about coming up to V day but you have got there, which is absolutely fab x

Lolly, have you started on your birth plan yet? It only seems yesterday we were forming the group and getting out CBFMs and now you are only a few weeks away and we shall have our first ccs baby, eek!!

How is the hypnobirthing going H, I looked into briefly and it sure seems effective and a way to make everything so much more peaceful

Lou, how's the pg going, any symptoms yet? x

How is everyone else doing xx

p.s. can't wait for the x factor tonight. I love that guy who sings girls songs. And am not keen on the drama queen girl, although I did like her eye lashes last night!!


----------



## Lolly W

I've been trying to do some work on my birth plan with the help of my 'Blooming Birth' book. I feel a bit like I'm back in school doing all the exercises it suggests but it's really helping. I don't want to commit to anything until we've had our NCT classes (next weekend and the one after) as I'm hoping they'll cover some labour issues. 

I still haven't heard anything about my NHS parenting classes so I'm going to chase my midwife when I see her for my 32 week check on Thursday. I'm sure I should have been booked in for them by now - at least we've got the NCT ones in the diary.

I've just watched a dvd my midwife gave me on breastfeeding. It was quite interesting but nothing I hadn't already read or didn't already know. I definitely want to try breastfeeding but I don't want to feel like a failure if I can't. My yoga teacher told me about a breastfeeing group that meet locally every Friday but I'm still umming and aahhing about whether that's for me or not.

Now for the important stuff - X Factor! OH and I are addicts and get glued every year. As we sat watching last night, it dawned on me that we'll have Livi with us in time for the final! How sad am I? 

My thoughts are - the over 28's are all a bit poor but Tesco Mary, Jon and Yuli are the best in my mind. I reckon the two manufactured groups will go through, not sure which other though. Cher will scrape through as Cheryl loves her along with Gamu and the shy girl from Liverpool, Rebecca. I don't think feather lashes will go through - she really annoyed me last night and I thought Cheryl was right to call her a drama queen. Speaking of Cheryl, don't you think she looks so much better now she's a bit more natural? Not so much makeup, less of the hair extensions - I think she looked really good last night. Of the boys - Matt (I think that's the one who sings girl's songs Kanga) is a defo for me along with Paije and the other guy who always keeps his eyes closed!

Signing out now as I fancy a bath before X Factor! Enjoy x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

How are we all ladies? Hope we've all had a good weekend :flow:

had a great lunch in frankie and benny's, then just wondered about town, was so temnpted to buy a little something but OH wouldnt let me . Went to get bra measured in marks and spencers..and i wasnt happy :growlmad: . Ive been wearing a 36c for god knows how long and its always felt fine, not to tight, no red marks or anything and the cups are full enough, so i go away in the woman measures the back and says 42 :saywhat: i was well pissed of im not that large yet! and she dindt even measure the cup, she went and got me a 42aa to try on and says the cups were to big but you dont get a smaller size, maybe i should just go without a bra seen as how i dont have much apparently . i was raging and really upset..... :cry: i left the changing room bit and just got my one size bigger than normal on the back so it will last me longer....i ididnt like any of the maternity ones and i like it padded so i just got non-wired. Came home tried them on and fine :happydance: stupid woman ! x


----------



## hb1

I would go somewhere that fits as opposed to measures M2A.

Lauren - also loving X-factor - can't wait to find out who's thru!!

:hugs: Kanga - sorry work is pants and your nanna isn't thinking before she speaks. Fxd you'll be sharing stories about your LO with your bf - you will get there Rachel :hugs:

AFM - Olver has been very active today - since 6 this morning :cloud9:

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi ladies

SO happy got to V day!! Was such a milestone to reach, now the countdown to third tri!!

Just tried to go swimming - ladies only on sunday evenings and it was shut for maintenance, how annoying, I was all psyched up for it. Now feeling all fat and hefty.

LOVE X FACTOR!!! One of my best ever nights was going to X factor live and to the after party - it was the year shayne ward won - I pinched his bottom - have a pic somewhere, I had a major crush on journey south - remember them? Followed them around all evening. Was such fun.

Was funny watching Louis's group last night, really was all freaks, Storm was yuck. I think mary will go through but apart from that no idea. Apparently Cheryl does put Katie through - I'm totally shocked as I think the public really wont like her so bad choice from Cheryl. I think She'll also put Gamu and either Rebecca or the the girl that nearly got through last year whos 26.

Danii has hardest choice - I think she'll put through Marlon and Aiden and Matt.

I'm not sure Simon will put through the manufactured girls - girl bands always first to go, I LOVE diva fever but I think I'm alone, also think he should put teh reason through as public will like and fyd or whatever they were called. He wil prob put fyd, manufactured boy band and one other though.

Right off for a hot bath after swimming disappointment the x factor and downton abbey or whatever its called. perfect evening!!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Lucy - shucks you didn't get to go swimming - but there's always next week. I was too tired to go to aquanatal :)

Lauren - also you may have to book your nhs classes on line - search nhs antenatal and your county - I have to book mine on line so yours may be the same 

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh and lauren i seen that snow suit and your right it looks lovely in real life :) its gorgeous :flower: x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Lauren that snow suit too cute too - think our little girls gonna end up with too many clothes to wear!!! Am getting the leopard one next week. I can just see my LO coming home from hospital in it!!

Kanga sorry work so utter pants, hope you have a good week ahead - ignore nana, mine always precedes everything she says with ' I'm old I can say what i like so ...' just try and shut your ears xxxx

Thin Chezza gone mad on x factor - awful Katie. Next week 4 acts rejected this week are coming back so am sure we'll see gamu again and hopefully Diva Fever!!!!


----------



## hb1

Where do you get your inside info from Lucy!!!

I've taken today off work - really bad sleep recently and this weekend has left me feeling shattered!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Looks like your all suffering from some x-factor mania...hope you all enjoy it though.

I am doing fine.. Mum & Dad are still here they go home on Wed and we have had a nice time. Euan is totally playing up and misbehaving as he is getting spoiled rotten so we need to get back to our own routine.

I have a midwife appointment on Thursday and have my 20 week scan on Friday so looking forward to that. Only problem right now is that I seem to be quite dizzy. My blood pressure is a bit variable.. I need to get it checked manually as I just did it on the machine at safeway but its my diastolic the bottom number that seems to be very low last night it was at 38 so we will see. Nothing much I can do apart from try to drink a bit more, will see what the midwife has to say about it on Thursday. I am dizzy and having headaches so need to try and get it up a bit.

Its 10am and everyone is downstairs I am still in bed as I am so so tired... been a busy time with the parents here out every day doing stuff with very little relaxing so am taking the opportunity right now to relax.

Better get up now for my shower and head downstairs for breakfast.


----------



## kanga

H, just realised how far along the fruit you are - yay! I remember back when it was a blueberry

X-factor, Cheryl what you playing at! can't believe Gamu got kicked out but with the 'twist' I am sure she and Paige will be back. I'm backing Mary this year. I really dont think anyone will vote for eyelash girl, she completely messed up her first and last audition, so should she even be there. Me thinks not


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I was thinking the same hb, i remember when i first joined you sisters, you were about 6 weeks or so along ! look at you now :)

Hope your ok rach :hugs:

Well im there at ten to one, and sitting thinking ...... im sure last time around i need a urine sample.....so i went and asked at reception for a tube and done one just in case (which i did need .... but stupid midwife didnt tell me!). So i didnt get seen till 10 past 1, and when i got in she asked why i was here because ive already got my notes sent out.....the hospital had sent out the notes from my last pregnancy, which she then asked me to read through to confirm it was old notes was awful.....having to read all the medical terms they use :cry:. So then she has to go and find new notes to fill out, and then she realises i havent been booked into the hospitals system....so no scan date had been booked at this point im so pissed off, and annoyed i have to wait a while for my scan, it should be within a week of my appointment but she had to phone and ask them to book one asap, which is apperantly 15th octber 2pm (not very asap to me!).

Then she done the notes etc...blood pressure...urine test, all the usual. Then was asking if i wanted the blood tests done at 16 weeks for downs and spina bifida...im not sure, i wouldnt get the amino if the reults came back high risk, so im not sure if theres much point to be honest what are your thoughts?

And next midwife app....10/11/10 9am, i asked if she would listen to heartbeat, she said they usally dont yet, but she will if i ask as long as i am aware that she might not find it....so very strssfull day x :(


----------



## goddess25

M2a sorry your having such a crap time today, the scan will be here in no time at all.


----------



## goddess25

I am going to see my gp today too get my blood pressure checked.


----------



## hb1

Take care Goddess - hope it isn't anything serious - at least you're in the right profession!! ( well generaly anyway!! )

It's crazy isn't it - I mostly remember the lime as we were in the supermarket and I was looking at limes :) - 14 weeks left ( fxd, touch wood ) 11 in work and 3 of those are holidays!!!

Yes - the twist is meant to be each judge getting an extra bod - I bet Gamu will be back ( and this will boost her popularity too )

:hugs: M2A - it's always a nightmare when they mix you up but you really don't need this given everything - it's bad enough being worried - the administration of your care really should be something you don't have to worry about!! For me I had the test but didn't have to consider the amnio - that's a tough decision so am glad I didn't have to make it.... Try to relax - have a bath and chillax :hugs: Once you have your scan and get past 15 weeks I'm sure it'll start going faster for you.

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies, i'm back from my weekend on wales. Had great time at Ryder cup on saturday, we had good weather but it was soooo muddy!!! we came back covered in it! I saw Claire Balding and Rob Bydon too! Off work today, as so full of cold. OH is making me drink honey and lemon as can't take anything else. Scan tomorrow! 

I like the idea of the twist in X Factor, was disappointed Gamu didn't get through. Apprenlty that Katie is already a recording artist, and has had 2 albums already, so they had to get the lawyers in to clear her for the show as they are not allowed to have recorded anything! I'm hoping for matt (the painter, his voice is amazing!) and rebecca (the girl from liverpool).

Rachel sorry work is a bit pants at the moment, try to ignore nana if you can, i think they just don't think before they speak. My nan had 5 miscarriages, and when i told her i had miscarried she said 'maybe your like me!', not helpful but i know she did not mean it that way.

Helen, i can't belive you are an egg plant now! 14 weeks is not long at all!

M2A sorry about the mix up at the hospital, not really what you needed xx 

Jo glad your having such a good time with your parents, take care of yourself, hope the GP is of some help xx

Happy V day Lucy for last weekend!! xxx

Lauren that suit looks lovely xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Two quick things from me girls.....

M&S sale starts today and they have some lovely baby clothes. I'm off to buy everything I can find!

Just posted my 32 week bump pic in my journal xxx


----------



## kanga

M2A, I personally would go for the amnio, so you'll know your % chance and whether you need to start thinking about dealing with it or not. At least that way you will know, but thats just my take xx

afm, high on the cbfm today, CD11, so looks like nookie tonight for us!

Enjoy the sale shopping Lolly x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!!! lots to catch up on!! got back last night from the lakes, had a nice weekend, weather was windy and rainy though!! m2a, sorry u had to go through that. it does need sorting, a month after my mc i got my notes, scan date and midwife letter through :-( Rach... good luck!!! Jo, hope it all goes well with your bp. sorry for quick update... got to rush and pick Jess up from school! xx


----------



## hb1

Get those legs in the air Rachel !! PMA to you!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Happy bding rachel!! Fxed crossed you catch that egg xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Good luck with your scan Lou!! xx


----------



## cutelou101

Back from scan, strong heartbeat seen and sonographer said buba was burrowed well and in good position. Measured 5mm, which was ok for my dates. Didn't get picture, but going to book private scan in half term, so be 9 weeks by then.


----------



## hb1

Yey!!!!! :happydance: Well done Lou's bean :dance:

hx


----------



## Lolly W

That's great news Lou! I had one at 7 and then again at 9 weeks and the difference was amazing!

I'm off to a parent craft talk on home birth tonight at the hospital. OH is away in Manchester with work and my Mum couldn't come so I'm dragging my step Mum along for support! 

I've had a letter today from my GP asking me to make an appointment to have a flu jab. Does anyone have any thoughts / experiences to share on this? It sees to be the regular flu jab rather than swine flu. I'm not sure whether I should have it or not......:shrug:


----------



## hotpinkangel

brilliant lou!! you must be so happy!!! Lauren are you thinking of home birth then?? as for the flu jab, i'm torn on what to do tbh. i'm dreading having to make the choice. no help to you though, sorry!! Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## hb1

I'm thinking I might HAVE to have the flu jab - I am asthmatic so I have this every year as the flu really is bad for me - I have to go on steroids if I get it - plus I work in a big place where the sickness policy really drives people to come in when they are poorly.

As for the swine flu - mmmmm - not sure - had it last year and no bad effects but the scare stories for pg women really stress me out... I might see if it actually comes to something this year...

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou - thats fab news, congratulations xxxxxxxxx

Not sure about teh flu jab, will talk it over with midwife/gp when it arises - I know lots of friends who had swine flu jab last year when pregnant and all was ok so I will prob go for it.

Just been to yoga and now back to a pasta bake cooked by OH and teh apprentice. Perfect!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Just got in from the pub, I can't wait for the apprentice!

Personally I would give the flu jab a miss but with your asthma H, I don't know what I would go for. If you've had the flu often in your life I would be more inclined than if i had never had it. Its a toughie (sorry this advice is probably no help!)

As for sime flu - hasnt that gone away now? Surely they are offering that jab just to use their stocks up!!


----------



## cutelou101

Very excited apprentice is back! 

Personally I'm not sure about the normal flu jab, as I work with kids and I'm more likely to catch it as they bring in germs, so would have serious think about it if/when it gets offered. Swine flu I think has disappeared?? Not seen it advertised much the jab, and with that being so new and untested I'd give that a miss. Nit sure if that helps! X


----------



## goddess25

Lou - Congrats on the scan. I am so happy for you, I am sure that you will get some lovely pictures at your 9 week scan, its so soon.

Lolly - I had the flu jab when I was pregnant with Euan as unfortunately being a nurse its mandatory to work in the hospital. If you refuse to get it and there is a flu outbreak then you are off work with no pay. There are flu jabs that are thymeresol free for pregnancy so they are safer to use. I am undecided about getting one this year too, I will decide nearer the time.

I went to the GP and had my BP checked it was a bit on the low side but nothing compared to the safeway machine so that was fine...
Had a good and bad day today. My parents went home so I was gutted, I went into say goodbye to them this morning at 5.30 and my mum was fine, my dad was crying and i left the house crying. I was walking up to the train sobbing my heart out then I puked... the day improved from there. Being back at work is pants of course but then it always is after a break, the day was pretty fast. I felt pretty flat and felt emotionally and physically drained really, yes that is dramatic. Now I am home, Euan is still napping, I saw my hubby alone for a little while and I am lying on the sofa feeling pretty relaxed and I am in my PJs, the best thing about it is I don't have a bra on since my dad isn't here anymore. Its quite nice actually!

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow so will go armed with questions, and as usual I am filled with fear about stuff not being right. I had a phone call from her the other day saying that my SIPS test which was the combination of the 2 triple screens and also the Nuchal Translucency was totally fine, negative and put me at 1:8100 for downs and fairly good stats for others too, was very pleased. I have my 20 week scan on Friday which I am looking forward to aswell.... will buy a few pictures and then put them on here finally for you guys.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I was given the flu and swine flu jab last year because of my asthma, but im not sure whehter to get them or not this year, ive been offered but not sure yet either :shrug:

Yay for good scan lou :)

Oh godess not long till your scan good luck :)

12 weeks today :happydance:, still dont feel out of the woods at we lost max at 13 weeks, but still feeling cautiosuly optimistic :) my doppler is arriving today and my next scan is next friday, plus if alll goes well it'll only be 4 weeks till we find out what team we're on :D we've said if all goes ok next friday we'll book 16 week gender scan :). x


----------



## hb1

Looking forward to the scan pics Jo - goodluck :)

Happy 12 weeks M2A :happydance: only 28 to go!!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Couldnt find hb on doppler, but i suppose with me being a size 16/18 with alot of that on my stomach might i add, plus baby is still low down, so we've booked a reasursance scan for £45 on saturday, which is also max's due date, we're going to do lanterns at night, and hopefully we'll get good news at scan, otherwise it will be a crap day :( x


----------



## hb1

:hugs: still v early for doppler tho - reassurance scan is good plan :hugs: am sure you will have good news M2A

hx


----------



## goddess25

At the midwife today all was well...baby moving around tonnes and the heart beat was great at 160. Looking forward to the scan tomorrow. OFf to sleep now... really tired. Night.


----------



## cutelou101

:hugs: its still quiet early for a doppler, but i'm sure the scan will resurrasure you :hugs: i'm sure you will get good news

Great news jo about the midewife. Hope you enjoyed your scan today! looking forward to pictures xx

Go private scan booked for 25th Oct, be exactly 9 weeks


----------



## goddess25

The scan was fine although I am a bit paranoid and analysing something that the sonographer said but am sure its fine... she said baby is 19+4 which I am but it was measuring as the size of 20 weeks old which is not too bad. I will put on pictures when my hubby has scanned them in.. I have no idea how to do that on our mac.
Pics are not great have a really scary one that I will put on for you all to see.. the baby looks like a creature from a horror movie, its a bit freaky but funny too.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad scan went well goddess :flower:

Oh not to long till scan then lou, im sure all will be great :kiss:

AFM - Well today is the dreaded day :cry: maxs due date.......im feeling a sense of closure almost, i'll be a mess later probably but for the moment im doing ok, got scan at 12.40pm, trying to stay positive...but its proving difficult. Please pray for little beanie and max today x


----------



## hb1

Good news on the scan due :thumbup: looking forward to the scan pics :)

:hugs: M2A, Thinking of your little Max and his little bro or sister :flower: These milestones are hard but a good time to think of our angels too :hugs:

Take care

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Glad scan went well Jo, my scan was 20 + 1 but Ollie was measuring 20+4. M2A, hope today isn't too difficult for you xx i borrowed a doppler that you could pick up hb from 10 weeks, couldn't find it until 14 weeks so try not to worry xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

scan went great :cloud9: heard heartbeat (158bpm) and got put forward almost 2 weeks! 13+5 :), but we'll wait and say what the NHS say on friday :haha: no doubt theyll not agree with that lol.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/RT14_6.jpg 

Got a cd full of pics :) this is probably the best one :).

I feel a sense of closure in a way that i feel max accepts the new pregnancy and knows i'll never forget him :kiss: x


----------



## hb1

Yey M2A!!!! :happydance:

hx


----------



## goddess25

Ok going to try to attach some pictures... although not sure what size they will be, lets give it a go.
 



Attached Files:







BCWIMG1.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









BCWIMG3.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









CTIMG1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2









BCWIMG2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0









CTIMG2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## goddess25

Ok so the 1st is just a pic of baby looking sideways on.. cant see too much. 2nd pic is the scary baby pic. The 3rd pic is from 11 weeks and it has not scanned in too well, you cant make it out very much, the others are from yesterday and 11 weeks too.

Having lots of stretching pains today and feeling tired. Its 2.45pm just put Euan to bed for his nap and I have came to bed too, going to read and have a nap at the same time.


----------



## goddess25

M2A looks like your scan went well, great picture you have there. Today will be difficult but I am glad that you are feeling some sort of closure, you will never forget Max but am glad that you are feeling that you can move on. I am interested to hear what the NHS scan say about your dating.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks goddess and hb :). Yes im also very interested to here what they say :rofl: my dates have been all over the place

'7 week scan' - put at 6w+4d
'8+4 week scan' - put back to 8e
'10+3 week scan' - put to 10w+2d
'12+2 week scan' - put to 13+5 :wacko:


----------



## cutelou101

Great news M2A, lovely picture too. Yes it be interesting what they say on Friday

Jo lovely pictures there, can see a real change between the 11 week ones and the 20 weeks.

OH on a golf day today, so going to have nap now as got up early to feed the horse so i could get back in time to take the dog. Going to do a bit of tidying today. Decided to put up a ticker as trying to keep up the PMA. Had a strange pain yesterday right in the middle of my belly, felt a bit like pulling, my boobs were hurting less and then got all emoutional when i broke my food caddy!!! So got little worried, but back feeling positive today, decided to start writing a week by week diary too to help with PMA. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## kanga

Lovely pics everyone! M2A, can't believe you have been put forward again, yay! Will be interesting to see what Friday brings x

afm, cd 16 so in the 2ww!!!!!


----------



## hb1

When are you testing Rachel? - how long was your last cycle?

hx


----------



## kanga

I depends if I crack, I may not bother. I think last cycle was 29 days hun, I'm expecting a 28 day cycle this month x


----------



## hb1

I know what you mean - I always waited till after af was due as a rule


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yeah i always waited till AF was late as well.....save any disappointent, really hope this is a good month for you rach :hugs: x


----------



## goddess25

I always waited until my period was due or late.


----------



## cutelou101

I always tryed to wait too. Fxed it's your month rachel! Xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I never waited - I always tested with ICs from 8dpo onwards!!! Bad girl but if they were in the house I had to pee on them. Several times a day!! Good Luck Kanga, got fingers crossed for you xx

Lovely scan pics M2A and Goddess - its good seeing them all together goddess to see the changes. I will try and upload mine this week too.

Yay for the tickr Lou - I still haven't dared, Think I might at 30 weeks - I sort of follow HBs cos I'm about 10 days behind!!

LO is kick kick kicking at the moment, kicks have got much stronger this week, I leapt off the bed this morning!!

Also my bump is huge - people keep saying oh you must be about ready to pop or have you got twins in there which is all a bit worrying as still 15 weeks to go - how big am I gonna get??!!!! Baby is totally average size so it must be fat eek, havent weighed self for couple of weeks, just don't want to know the bad news.

Right off to bed, this is late night for me so will be tired tomorrow.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lolly W

I'm with Lucy, I could never wait. I got my BFP at least 4/5 days before AF was due. Good luck Kanga, whenever you test!

Loving the scan pics as always!

I'm due to have a baby next month....eeek!


----------



## hb1

It's crazy isn't it Lauren!! My friend was induced early at 38 weeks last week - we had only been to pregnancy yoga with her on the tuesday and Friday morning her little boy was born - I'm going to see them tomorrow - v excited ! She managed with only gas and air so will be gettiing tips! 

hx


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Also my bump is huge - people keep saying oh you must be about ready to pop or have you got twins in there which is all a bit worrying as still 15 weeks to go - how big am I gonna get??!!!! Baby is totally average size so it must be fat eek, havent weighed self for couple of weeks, just don't want to know the bad news.
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Show us a bump pic Lucy! :happydance:


----------



## cutelou101

OMG Lauren thats amazing!! Really is not long now. My two friends are due 14th and the 18th so gonna get lots of baby cuddles soon!!

Lucy sounds like LO is really exercising in there! Must be lovely to feel her moving and kicking xx

Anyone got any tips for MS? (well when i say MS i mean all day sickness). Its got worst all over the weekend, and comes on an hour after eating. Getting bit worried about work as i can't leave my class or eat in lessons!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

wow lauren!!! how are you feeling?? Lucy, i've been told i look massive over the weekend!!! i'm at mw on monday so we'll see!! Lou, my ms was awful, the only way i helped mine was to constantly eat, so i'm no help there, sorry! x


----------



## goddess25

Lou - don't have any tips really as I never found anything that worked for me apart from taking medication. Small frequent snacks are the best for sure but that's tough if you can't eat in class. 

Lolly- I know how your feeling that you will be having a baby next month. Its crazy and I am so happy for you, I cannot wait till all the babies are born and we can compare pictures etc.

Its Thanksgiving here today so I am off work which is great... have been having a nice weekend and doing some relaxing.


----------



## Lolly W

hotpinkangel said:


> wow lauren!!! how are you feeling??

I feel great physically - I'm almost waiting to feel awful as I've been really lucky so far. I'm still very small bump wise although uterus is measuring bang on at last midwife appointment. If things continue this way, I'm going to have had the dream pregnancy.

It's just the worry that's starting to get to me again now. I was fine (as fine as we can be after our losses) from about week 27-30 and now I'm panicking about complicated labour, still birth and other horrible things :cry:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh lauren its not long :D first cyber cycle baby :)

Oh lou its horrible, i mean i have never moaned about it but getting through the day when working can be hard.....ive had it a bit easier as because im now not a member of staff at the nursery and just a supply worker i can choose hours and take days off at the drop of a hat, so the days im really bad i just dont go in.....my midwife told me to try and eat before i get out of bed, so just when you wake up sit up in bed and maybe eat a plain biscuit or something before you even get out of bed :)

AFM - Waiting on an email back from the HIP grant people, the last qualifiying EDD is 21/4/10....which is my due date that the midwife gave me....but as you all know im having some confusion over dates just now between all the scans ive had.....so waiting to here back about if thats is defo the last EDD, i could really use the £190 to help us out with having a baby and getting the flat :(. Feeling nervous about friday.....i dondt know why :( i only had a scan 2 days ago! but still dont feel any less nervous x


----------



## Lolly W

goddess25 said:


> Lolly- I know how your feeling that you will be having a baby next month. Its crazy and I am so happy for you, I cannot wait till all the babies are born and we can compare pictures etc.

Happy Thanksgiving!

I can't wait for us all to be sharing pictures and birth stories (fingers crossed they'll all be great stories). I was thinking how our thread would make such a great book!


----------



## cutelou101

Happy thanksgiving jo!

Thanks ladies, think I may have to do some sneaky eating in class!! Hide it in my handbag!! Continual grazing seems to work, so may mean telling work early 

It be so great seeing the baby pics and birth stories (fxed all good), hAve to check front page and see what months we have babies due again.

Lauren glad your feeling good phyically. Xxx


----------



## hb1

Lou - I lived on ginger biscuits for a while - still feel queezy in the morning when I get in to work but I have my petit filous and that sorts it out.

Happy thanksgiving Jo :)

Fxd for your grant M2A :)

AFM - I had an attack of IBS yesterday but am so relieved it seems to have calmed down. Been having lots of kicks and have started to count mine so I am in the habit when I am back in work next week.

Also been a bit emotional - a friend at work lost her baby at 28 weeks last week - we've been talking a lot about our pregnancies being only 3 weeks apart ( she was due Christmas eve ) and it is so so heartbreaking :cry: 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Your right it would make a great book... all of our stories and the support you can find in one another.

Hb - I feel so bad for your friend... and I know its something that we will all think about too. 

I have this fear right now that I am going to go into premature labour and they won't be able to stop it and obviously at this point the baby is not viable.. its pretty hard how we all torture ourselves with our own scenarios.


----------



## hb1

I know - although I have had a loss I can't imagine losing so late on - it makes me cry just thinking about her :(

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh HB thats terrible for your friend, she must be devastated. What happened? Did she go into early labour? 

Lolly I know what you mean about worrying - I'm pushing teh fears to back of mind at mo but I know as due date comes nearer I will have the same worries as you. I'm certtain all will be ok for you though!! 7 weeks till you have Livi in your arms!!!!

I will put scan pics and a bump pic on as soon as I get round to uploading xx


----------



## hb1

They think it was a twisted cord - she was measuring small and had reduced movement and in the end it was too late :( 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Its just too awful to contemplate. I feel so sad for her.. your right a loss is terrible but that late is horrible as she will still have to give birth to her baby. I feel like crying too, she is in my thoughts.


----------



## hotpinkangel

That's awful. i can't imagine. poor poor family. Hope everyone's well, just got in, been out for lunch with some friends for my birthday, am full and tired now! xx


----------



## kanga

Happy birthday Em! x hope you enjoyed your lunch out x

That is so sad re the baby. It is quite understandable that we'll worry about a similar thing happening to us, but touch wood we will all be fine

First ccs baby next month :happydance:


----------



## hb1

I think we definately shouldn't think of our own pregnancies in relation to others tho - it's bad enough with our own experiences adding stress - it has stressed me out but I am just going to start counting the kicks now - for my pregnancy it has just outlined to me how important it is to do this but beyond that there is nothing else I can do.

Sorry if I've stressed anyone out

hx


----------



## goddess25

Don't be sorry its natural to mention it... my best friend at home who I mentioned a few times on here with such crappy times in pregnancy is pregnant again.. which is great she has had a scan and her pregnancy is progressing however its twins, identical sharing the same placenta and same gestational sac which is rare and she has been told that there is a 50/50 chance that she may just come home with one baby if any of them at all. Its pretty sad too.

Kick counting is a good idea... I tried not to get too caught up on it last time as Euan went through lots of times when he never moved that much and he was fine. I have an anterior placenta this time so not sure if I will be able to kick count properly.

Em - happy birthday.. sounds like you had a nice day.

I cant believe that next month we will have our first CCS baby either its fantastic.


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all,

The pressure - I'm the first ccs baby mum!

I've had a gut feeling, all the way through, that Livi will arrive a bit early. I was 2 weeks early and OH arrived bang on time so we'll see. She's been head down for a while so I'm wondering whether she'll be starting to engage by my 34 week appointment next week.

I was supposed to be starting aquanatal class today but I just don't have any swimwear to fit! I know it's mean but I don't want to spend money on a maternity tankini or anything at this late stage. Who knows how many times I'll get to use it and they're blumming expensive!

Off in the shower now after my morning cuppa and Nestle choc cereal (I'm addicted). I've been watching the Chilean miners - very emotional!


----------



## Lolly W

hotpinkangel said:


> That's awful. i can't imagine. poor poor family. Hope everyone's well, just got in, been out for lunch with some friends for my birthday, am full and tired now! xx


:happydance: Happy Birthday :flower:

(for yesterday, hope you had a great day!)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Em, happy birthday for yesterday - sorry I missed that xx

Lolly have been watching too - I agree very emotional xx


----------



## hb1

Happy Birthday Em!! hx


----------



## hb1

On another note - it's baby loss awareness week this week and they are having a "wave of light" accross the world at 7pm on Friday - people will light a candle for an hour. Just in case anyone would like to join in - it's also a nice way to remember all our angels

hx


----------



## goddess25

I was watching it on CNN last night live for hours then i had to force myself to go to sleep. I was crying too its emotional and inspiring, what a group of men. I just hope they all get to sleep in a nice cozy bed tonight. I am also quite impressed with there prime minister being outside there for hours.


----------



## cutelou101

Happy birthday for yesterday em!! 

So sorry to hear about your friend Helen, it's so very sad xx

can't belive our first ccs baby is almost here! What day is your 34 week app lauren?

Only just caught the 18th coming out, really great to see them so happy

asm found out we have ofstead next week! Doh!


----------



## Lolly W

cutelou101 said:


> can't belive our first ccs baby is almost here! What day is your 34 week app lauren?

It's a week today (Thursday) in the afternoon. My next appointment after that, at 36 weeks, will be at home so I can be assessed for a home birth - exciting!


----------



## Lolly W

I've just put all Livi's light coloured newborn clothes in the washing machine. Decided to go with Fairy Non-Bio powder and softener. Can't wait until the machine finishes and they're all hanging out to dry! I was excited to discover that my washing machine even has a special "Babycare" cycle!


----------



## goddess25

I remember washing all of Euan's clothes before he was born and was so excited by that too. Its lovely and I also remember being more than a little freaked out at the same time. I guess shortly I will be pulling lots of gender neutral clothing out of the garage and washing them too. OOh its so exciting ladies.

I am thinking of having a homebirth too although my DH is not convinced about it yet. I got a home birth assesment form last week to fill in and there are a few boxes that i get to tick that it may not be an option, previous shoulder dystocia, third degree tears, my age and being overweight.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!! so exciting!!! our first ccs baby!! not too long!! hope the assessment goes well Lauren!! i'm hopefully planning another waterbirth, loved how calm and relaxed it was. Midwife appt on monday, hoping for a second opinion on my SPD, it's back again and painful :-( got stuck on sofa the other night, oh had to pull me up!! i asked for a physio referral at 16 weeks but i had a horrible bank mw who said, 'you've had it before, you know what to do'. now it's worse and think it's to late for physio in our area as we only have 1 physio. i'll have to see. xx


----------



## hb1

Can you start the excercises or is it manipulations that they do to you Em?

Lauren - v v v v exciting!! 

fxd for your homebirth Jo!!

AFM - bad ibs last night - I don't ever eat quorn ( am veggie - used to eat it but we're much more in to cooking these days) but some was on offer so thought would get some - was up all last night with my intestines in bits :( so spent today in a bit of a daze ( OH also worked from home so I didn't have to deal with the man dropping off our new fridge - he's such a sweetie -I woke up at 9 after dropping off at 7am to make sure I didn't miss the delivery guy and heard banging downstairs - a little freaked out as was meant to be there on my own and lo and behold 'twas OH :) - so no more quorn for me!! 

Also had a chap round as we are getting the kitchen and bathroom floors re-tiled ( and bathroom wall so can put a heated towel rail up ) and the first chap discovered we had an issue with the kitchen floor but that made the job too much for him - passed us on to another chap - long and short of it is that potentially the whole floor may have to come up and be replaced - until they get up all the tiles they can't really say how bad it is and how much it will cost - either way it's a nightmare and could add £2000 to the bill ( on top of the tiling cost ) so hoping it isn't that bad when they look - could do without it to be honest!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Em hope you manage to get some physio.. its tough being in pain. I have lots too not back pain but I have a lot of what feels like pubic bone pain and down there just constantly aches... I am so swollen there too its incredible, I mentioned it to my MW last time and she said that it can happen that your entire labia etc and insides are swollen.. i told her that I am a bit worried about a baby coming out of there but she assures me by the time birth happens the swelling should be down although I am not convinced.. will mention it again at my next appointment.

HB- the floor situation sounds like a nightmare hope you manage to get it sorted out for cheaper and that the ordeal is easier than it sounds. Aw I am impressed with your hubby dealing with the fridge man.. well done.


----------



## kanga

Aw Lolly, what a cute sight to put in my head, thank you! bet your washing line will look lovely with all Livi's lovely things hanging on it

Pink, hope you get the answer you need on the SPD x

Goddess, hope your swelling goes down hun, it sounds a bit uncomfortable but it will all be worth it x

omg H, £2k to fix the floor! Sounds like a nightmare. If you have to replace a suspended floor you could just go for an exposed wood floor instead of tiles to save £ x


----------



## hb1

I would do if it wasn't the kitchen and bathroom


----------



## hb1

PS - are you near testing day yet?


----------



## mrsG5

Not long now Lolly, its weird how the weeks are beginning to fly in now. NCT starts in a few weeks so guess it'll sink in then. I still haven't bought one single thing and Im not quite sure when Im going to start. we're supposed to be trying to sort out the nursery this week but hubby has been late every night this week so feel kind of guilty about not letting him chill out at the weekend.

How are you getting on with the hypo birthing Hb? Shame about the floor too, we're getting the bathroom done and have to buy a car too so hubby is starting to freak out about the finances. I want a volvo estate and he wants a saab, don't know know how we're going to decide. Is anyone else having to get a new car?

How are you getting with Kingston Queenie. Are they still keeping an eye on you with the anomaly. baby is still transverse so they're keeping and eye and think about c.sections if he/she isn't cephalic by 34 weeks.

Hot pink the SPD is a nightmare at times, i could hardly walk today and when I wear the belt baby hates it, I suppose its because my torso is so small at 4'11.

anyway hope everyone is doing grand xx


----------



## kanga

i have forgotten how cruel the 2ww was. So much for 'not really trying' this month - I think we only did it 3 times around ov and I am going to be so disappointed if its a no. 

Currently on cd21, not sure when to test really, maybe mid-next week!


----------



## hb1

cd1!! so you have gone beyond cd29 and no AF? fxd Rachel!!

MrsG - sorry about the SPD. What are you doing in your bathroom? are you going exciting like a wirlpool bath ( if I was getting a new bathroo, I couldn't resist one :) ) Next hypnobirthing class on Monday - looking forward to it :)

AFM - grrrrrr ibs, grrrrrrr quorn - my body is in bits :( no sleep, uncomfortable and too many trips to the loo to mention - it's putting tomorrow mornings aquanatal session in to doubt :(

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

no exercises or manipulations :-( just having to remember to keep legs together and getting up properly. jo, my pain is mainly hips and public area, i'm feeling heavy and swollen down there too, horrible!! Fingers x'd for you Rach, did u do anything different this time?? x


----------



## goddess25

Mrs G thinking about getting a mini van type thing or rather that is what they call people carriers over here.

Before Euan was born we had a 2 door car, and we got rid of it a few months before and got a Mazda 4 door which is a nice car but we will have 2 huge car seats in the back and the double pram will take up the entire boot so we need something bigger although my hubby likes his mazda so think we will keep it.

I don't drive which is a pain... and I plan to learn but have been planning on it for years.

hot pink - yes your right its sore and uncomfortable.


----------



## hb1

we're ok car wise thank goodness - I have an old style megane ( I had a micra till 2 years ago!! ) - 5 door and oh gets a ford focus estate with his work - don't think I could cope with any other large purchases!!

Bad nights sleep again - needless to say I am not in aquanatal :(


----------



## mrsG5

Hb I cant believe quorn has affected you that bad. I have it all the time and goes down a treat. Have you tried peppermint tea BEFORE you eat rather than after. Are you getting cramps as well as running to the loo. I feel so sorry for you, its bad enough trying to sleep with peeing and bumps and spd never mind IBS. The guidelines for treatment are so wishy washy. Hope it resolves soon.

Goodess i've got a 2 seater too but Im not getting rid of it. I can just turn off the air bag and use it for work. Parking at work is a real nightmare so much easier than taking in an estate.

Hb, the bathroomis nothing exciting, just changing the suite and shower ad moving things around a bit to make a bit more room. Picking tiles are prooving to be a nightmare. Hubby is an architect so thinks he knows what looks nice but I dont like any of his choices. We are chalk and cheese.

He's still in bed because he didnt get in from work until 12 last night o Im working to wake him now after I've had my cuppa and cereal in peace watching saturday kitchen....bliss


----------



## kanga

whoops, just spotted my typo - that should have said cd21, not cd1 :blush:

well after saying i wouldnt/may not test, I caved this morning and got a bfn of course on an ic! I've been feeling really emotional recently so maybe af will come early x

On the car front, we have just ordered an estate - a bit ambitious given we are not even pregnant!! Guess it cant hurt to be prepared, hehe


----------



## hb1

Estates are really handy :)

7 dpo is v early to test - fxd still!!!!

AFM - think I am getting SPD - for a while have been getting pain under bump and round pelvis after walking a bit - today went for lunch with a friend and had a wander round some shops and am in PAIN!! :(

not a good week for me!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Awww, still early Rach! Helen, SPD is horrible, this is my third time with it now! ask to be referred to physio, don't try and struggle xx AFM.... V day today!!! whoooo!! xx Em xx


----------



## Lolly W

Happy V Day Em!

I've got SPD too - mine is only mild but horrible when it's at it's worst. I find it's most painful in the evenings and at night in bed. I need to try and remember to sit down when I'm getting dressed as standing on my right leg is agony! My midwife said to keep an eye on it but I don't think they really do anything about it in this area. I'm starting to get a bit worried that my labour will be longer / more painful as a result. My yoga instructor has adapted some stretches for me and I've been advised against aquanatal as water naturally parts the legs apparently!

We had our second NCT class yesterday which I really enjoyed. We dealt with some of the practical issues that had been worrying me - bathing a baby and changing a nappy (complete with pooey, meconium nappy courtesy of some black treacle!) OH said he found it really beneficial to learn more about labour, pain relief and interventions so, all in all, I'm glad we paid the money and went along. 

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend x


----------



## hb1

Happy V day Em!!!! 

Thanks for the spd advice ladies - have mw appt on Friday so will be chatting to her then.

Good nights sleep for once - feeling more chipper today...

hx


----------



## kanga

Happy V day Em! :happydance:

Glad you slept better last night H, boo to the SPD. You've been an aubergine for ages now, it must almost be time for your next fruit!

NCT sounds useful Lolly, and the treacle nappy rather amusing ;)

Weekend has been ok. Have been diy-ing, mainly plastering. I've been thinking about work all weekend as I have so much on, I hate it when work eats into your weekend. Especially as I haven't actually done any and have just bene stressing about it :(

fx'd for my bfp next week! x


----------



## cutelou101

Happy V day em! xxx

Fxed for BFP rachel! xxx

Helen glad you had a much better sleep, hope your IBS and SPD are a little better today. The floor sounds a nightmare!

Lauren glad you enjoyed the NCT class, sorry the SPD is bad xxx

Jo sorry your in pain, hope the mid wife is able to give you some advice xx

MrsG glad your doing well, we will prob need a bigger car as well. You going to keep the 2 seater then get bigger for when not at work?

AFM sickness is pretty bad but taking it as a good sign! Went shopping with my friend friday evening and got re-measured and got 2 pack of non-wired bras which were on sale. Went up one cup and chest size already!! But boobs are less sore so think they needed it!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, i'm just catching up on x factor


----------



## goddess25

Hi all hope your all having a good Sunday.... about to head off to the zoo for the day even though both my hubby and I are against them..


----------



## hotpinkangel

Have fun at the zoo Jo!! x Lauren, the SPD didn't make labour harder or more painful for me, just restricted a few positions, but as for the water, best thing i did for my SPD in labour was the water birth i had with Devon. really helped with pain relief xx Rach, fxd for next week's BFP! x Lou, sickness is awful, i feel for you. i'm sure it's a good sign xx


----------



## mrsG5

Fingers crossed kanga with the testing. I had to give in and test early too, hopefully not too long xxx

SPD is a nightmare. I'ver got a belt which does help but never got physio as no one really seemed that concerned, The waiting list for physio is ages.

Went to Yoga toda and am finding it quite hard, dont think im going to book another block after this. xx


----------



## goddess25

The zoo was fun although I thoroughly exhausted myself and have taken today off sick. DH is off on Monday's so thought I would take the opportunity to relax and spend most of the day lying on the sofa so that will be very nice. 

I do like the sound of the treacle nappy... the first couple of poos are really hard to clean.. dont bother trying it with cotton wool even though they tell you its the kindest thing for a newborns bum.... total waste of time with meconium filled nappies.


----------



## hb1

so much for the sleep - woke up at 1am - couldn't get back to sleep - took today off work.....


----------



## Lolly W

goddess25 said:


> The zoo was fun although I thoroughly exhausted myself and have taken today off sick. DH is off on Monday's so thought I would take the opportunity to relax and spend most of the day lying on the sofa so that will be very nice.
> 
> I do like the sound of the treacle nappy... the first couple of poos are really hard to clean.. dont bother trying it with cotton wool even though they tell you its the kindest thing for a newborns bum.... total waste of time with meconium filled nappies.

I found cleaning the treacle off my girl doll pretty tricky! All those cracks and awkward places to get the cotton wool into. What would you recommend I use as all the midwives say baby wipes are a 'no no' for the first 6 weeks?


----------



## Lolly W

Me again! Just posted my 34 week bump in my journal and it's just dawned on me, I look really pregnant! At last!

....and I'm finally in my penultimate ticker box, woohoo!


----------



## hb1

Lovely bump Lauren.

When you know the answer to the treacle question let us know!

hx


----------



## goddess25

What I found that worked for us was really soft cotton clothes and warm water with no products we used that for the first few months... we ditched the cotton wool half way through the first attempt at the real thing...


----------



## goddess25

Went into work today but decided not to go in until late... I never slept much last night and I had the worst nightmare of my entire life about Euan... it was one of those horrible visual ones i woke up crying and then cried for about an hour and i was kind of disturbed by it all day, its starting to wear off just in time for bed time. I had yesterday as a sick day and its such a small team with no one to cover your work, basically if you miss a day its my patients that suffer so set my alarm for later and went in for about 10am. Wish I could do that every day... I was able to get Euan up, and dressed and give him some cuddles which I needed after the dream. Lets hope this is them not starting again.

Its 8.50pm, I am about to watch an episode of true blood, i bought the box set of season 1 yesterday and am about to watch the 2nd episode i loved the first one..then bed time for work tomorrow.


----------



## cutelou101

Lovely bump lauren! X

jo sorry to hear about the nightmare, their terrible. Hope you had a better nights sleep xx

afm work is winding me up! I'm now being sick 3 to 4 times a day at random times, so I emailed on my day off to ask for support ideas if I nd to leave the classroom. Got back, if your not fit to work then don't come in, and maybe send a nice kid to call someone or email and wait! Boss told me I also gotta go see doctor, even though she can do nothing, so seeing her tonight but feel pretty silly going. Oh well!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Oh Lou!! So much for support, that's awful!! X Jo, sorry u had bad nightmare, hope it was a one off. Lauren, 6 weeks left!! How exciting!! X has anyone heard from Lucy?? Hope she's ok? Afm... Finally got my referral for physio!! Yay!! X


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks em, glad you got physio appointment. no havn't heard from lucy.

Went to docs, got strange sick note from doc, says i may be fit to work if they take on maybe changing hours or duties. never had one before and not sure what i'm suppose to do with it, whether i can't work until i've had the meeting the doctor said they should do. very confused!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - hopefully the nightmares sort themselves out soon!!

:hugs: Lou - yes - v confusing letter there!! no suggestions I'm afraid. 

Yey :dance: Em for your referral!!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - sounds like a weird sick note indeed.

I meant to say in last post cotton cloths... not clothes but i am sure you all assumed that was what I meant anyway.


----------



## kanga

Morning girls.

I got an extremely faint second line on a US cheapie mid-stream test this morning (20miu). I bought a FRER on the way into work and am planning on doing that as soon as all the water I'm drinking takes effect!

Wish me luck x


----------



## cutelou101

Oh Rachel! Fingers are tightly crossed!!! really hope its your BFP!!!

OH looked up the note for me, means i must have a meeting with work to see if they can make changes so i am fit for work, if they can't then i'm signed off. Not in today as had bad night so hopeforly hear back and get meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> I got an extremely faint second line on a US cheapie mid-stream test this morning (20miu). I bought a FRER on the way into work and am planning on doing that as soon as all the water I'm drinking takes effect!
> 
> Wish me luck x

Oh wow, good luck Rach! I'll keep checking in for news xx

Afm - Midwife this afternoon - really hope Livi's still in the right position! I've been feeling kicks in some very odd places if she is head down.


----------



## kanga

thank you x

Just done the frer and got thefaintest of faint lines, hardly anything there at all. So I'm not really sure if its a bfp or not. I'll test again tomorrow!

Hope the MW appt goes well Lolly, and Livi is playing ball by staying put!

Lou, gl getting some official support from work x


----------



## cutelou101

FXed it is Rachel. I had faint faint line 12dpo and then much stronger 14dpo, so fxed it is get darker tomorrow! x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh rach FX'ed :) i really hope its a BFP x


----------



## kanga

Thank you, I'm excited! x


----------



## hb1

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! :happydance: :dance:

Well Rachel - I am celebrating at my desk - you know what they always say - a line is a line!!!!!!!!! fxd it gets darker and darker!!!!!!!

Yeyyyyyyy!!!!!!! 

Thanks for cheering me up :)

hx


----------



## kanga

You're welcome H!! I have just been to Boots and purcahsed 4 more tests! Will probably do some this afternoon after I eat my lunch - 'super green soup' from M&S - its basically all green foods mixed together. Looks foul, tastes lovely x


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> You're welcome H!! I have just been to Boots and purcahsed 4 more tests! Will probably do some this afternoon after I eat my lunch - 'super green soup' from M&S - its basically all green foods mixed together. Looks foul, tastes lovely x

Third time lucky Rach - That theory worked for me x

I absolutely love M&S super green soup! I was addicted to it at one point but haven't had it for a while. Note to self: buy some next time I'm in Marksies!

Another tip - I bought the belgian chocolate and salted caramel brownie torte yesterday (the one on the new Caroline Quentin advert) and it was DELICIOUS. We had it warm with cream last night while watching Masterchef - yum. There's an introductory 1/3 off them at the mo too! :thumbup:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies - sorry not been on for a while loads to catch up on - been busy with work then too knackered in evenings to write anything!!

Kanga, I've everything crossed, keep us posted on teh tests this afternoon!!! How many dpo are you?

Em can't believe how far along you are already, your pregnancy seems to have rushed by - though obviously mine is going at same speed it seems sooooooooo slow!!

Lou, sorry you're feeling so ropey, hope work gets sorted.

Will read thorugh everything properly tomorrow on day off and have a proper catch up. 

I'm fine - have started buying a few tiny clothes for LO, have gone for unisex stuff as just worried 80% isn't good enough odds to buy pink!! Keep getting out the tiny babygros in evening and cuddling them, can't believe a little person will be in one in 13 weeks!!!

Hope all my sisters are ok 

Kanga I have verything crossed xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay rach!! Sounds positive! And 3rd time was lucky for me too!!! Keep us updated!! Lucy, it does seemto be going fast! Eeeek!! 80% is pretty good, I was told 80% girl with Jess and obv they were right!!! Xx


----------



## Lolly W

Just been for 34 week midwife check and Livi is still head down thankfully. Does anyone know what 'at brim' means? My next check will be in 2 weeks at home to discuss home birth. She even made my 38 week appointment today - eek!

Finally, I have a date for my NHS antenatal class - 13 November! I'll be 38 weeks by then. Hoping I'll still actually be pregnant as I was 2 weeks early!


----------



## hb1

third tri for you Lucy!!!!! yey!!!!! I keep trying my baby clothes on my bump and asking my OH if they suit Ollie and if his bum looks big in them :)

fxd for all your tests Rachel!!


Lauren - I think it means at the brim of your pelvis :shrug:

AFM - handed my notice of maternity leave in today with my mat1b - so I have 9 weeks left ( 2 of which I am off on my hols ) and only 34 actual working days left :happydance:

hx


----------



## kanga

v exciting H, only 34 workings days left -jealous much! I bet it was so good to hand that in!

Lucy congrats on 3rd tri, gosh that has flown by! Happy buuba-clothes hunting, have you got any flamboyant stuff?! I'm 12 dpo

Lolly you are on the home straight :happydance: yay! Glad Livi is behaving and you have all your classes booked in. Will you get to practice with treacle again?!

I am seriously lagging behind you all, I hope you don't all desert me when your babies arrive!


----------



## kanga

Forgot to mention, I have started a journal again, the link is on my siggy so drop by and take a look! x


----------



## hb1

I'm here for the long haul :dance: hx


----------



## goddess25

Rach.. I can't imagine not being part of our little group.. don't worry we will be here to support you through it when it is your turn which is hopefully now. I have everything crossed for you.. I got the faintest of faint lines on a FRER at 10dpo, it was the same at 12 and then super dark line by 14dpo. Can't wait to check in tomorrow and see your results.

All you girls are making me jealous about your trips to Markies food hall, mmmmm that would go down a treat right now some markies biscuits...yum yum!

Lucy - glad to see you back with us. You don;t have long to wait until you know the gender for sure.. I would still be tempted to buy a few items in pink.

Lolly - glad Livi is still head down and yes it means that her head is at the tip of your pelvis.. so over the next little while she will start to engage a bit more.

I am in a bit of a quandry... I think I mentioned that I had done some vaginal swabs and a urine sample the other day.... swabs show thrush which I suspected however the urine sample came back showing that I have a UTI. I don't have any symptoms right now and not sure I want to chance antibiotics but I also know it can cause kidney infections and pre term labour if untreated. My midwife called me at 8pm tonight to tell me she was faxing me a prescription to work... I am one of these mental people that can't swallow tablets very well so I told her this. She called again and told me to drink lots of water and cranberry juice and eat garlic etc over the next few days and do another urine sample on Sunday. I think I am going to call her tomorrow and just start the antibiotics as I think I will have to take them anyway so might as well get it started but I am concerned... I don't want to take anything like that while pregnant.

I am waiting for DH to call me from work as he is on nights and I can ask him what he thinks too.. 

Anyway off to watch an episode of true blood before bed time.


----------



## kanga

Hey godess, I think you're probably doing the right thing. I guess you need to weigh the risks between the UTI and the antibios, and if it were me, I'f go with the antibios too. Hope it clears up soon x

dh loves watching true blood too! I am actually getting into it a bit as well!

I got a bfn on a frer this morning. Not even the tiniest of lines. So maybe I am heading for a cp. :cry:


----------



## mrsG5

Fingers crossed you're not Kanga, I would just keep testing over the weekend and see what happens. Really really hope this is your month, and we defo won't disappear and leave you too it. We're all in it for the long haul!!!

Toni xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Defo not rach!! You're stuck with us now!!! X


----------



## goddess25

Yippee its Friday... having a nightmare few days its super busy at work just now and am feeling a bit stressed out by it to be honest although there is not much I can do apart from tell our management.. they cut our staff by 1 and we are training a girl right now too so its hard. DH was telling me last night not to bother about it so much and if I dont get something done then I don't.. I get that but if I don't get something done then it is ultimately going to affect one of my patients in an adverse way so you just have to get on with it. I was supposed to have Monday off but maybe I will just come into work instead.

Anyway on the upside its Friday and yay its the weekend.

I am going to contact my midwife today and get her to fax me a prescription for the antibiotics and get them going.. I have a bit of back pain today so need to get on with it I think.

Hope you are all having a good Friday and for most of you its about to finish for you. Its only 8am here so 4pm in the UK.


----------



## Lolly W

The weekend has landed for me and I'm getting excited about my baby shower tomorrow. I've still got the floors to hoover and mop but, other than that, I think I'm ready. My Mum has organised most of it so the games and stuff will be a surprise but I know who's coming and we've asked everyone to bring a plate of afternoon tea themed food to share. We also decided to write a giftlist which has been worrying me as I hate to presume people will buy us stuff. Some of the things on the list have been disappearing though so I guess it was the right thing to do.

My fingers are still crossed for you Kanga - I hope you can enjoy your weekend whatever the result over the coming days. Don't worry, I'm sure us C.C.S. will keep going strong long after our dreams become bumps, our bumps become babies and our babies become toddlers!

Goddess - I admire your work ethic and attitude. If only everyone was a dedicated as you, you wouldn't be burdened with the workload you are. Too many people couldn't care less whether things get done but you need to find a happy medium I guess. 

Look out for the pics of my shower on Facebook!

Lauren


----------



## hb1

MW appt for me - fh is 30 , bp is fine, his hb is 130-140 bpm, she says that the flu jab is fine, she said she thinks I do have SPD - will buy a bump band, she seemed to think aquanatal is still cool - it is v mild at the mo compared to what others get.

Started my kick counting chart - ironically although I've been getting the right number of kicks they seem smaller somehow to how they have been recently - but she thinks it's just Ollie's position - bump is growing fine and hb is good so she isn't worried.

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lolly - your baby shower is going to be so much fun. Hope you have a great time, looking forward to hearing all about it.

HB - sounds like Ollie is doing fantastic...and I am sure a belly band will help. I never did a kick count last time around... I did monitor that he was kicking but not counting how many times... he seemed to be quite a lazy baby.. and did not move tonnes but enough. 

I got my prescription today for my antibiotics... they are extended release pills 1 to be taken every 12 hours for 7 days so hope it all gets better. 

I also managed to get a bit of extra work done today as I never went to a 2 hour meeting that I was supposed to so I am taking Monday off as planned which is great. 

Meeting some friends tomorrow for lunch at a desert restaurant so looking forward to that. No more plans really. Its 9pm and am tired... have just had dinner though so will need to stay up for awhile... I am sure I will manage some chocolate and watch some tv.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo hope the antibiotics kick in soon for you. Great news that you managed to get the work done so you can have monday off. Hope you have a lovely lunch today.

Lauren the baby shower sounds great! Hope you have a lovely time and will be checking out the pic on FB

Helen sounds like Ollie is doing well in there, hopeforly the bump band will help x

Lucy it must be lovely to start buying a few bits. I'd def say 80% would be enough to buy a few bits in pink and the rest in netural. 13 weeks! its really not long now!!

Rachel my fingers are still crossed for you. Don't worry i'm sure the CCS will keep going, i can't imagine not coming on here and checking on how everyone is doing.

AFM private scan is on Monday, starting to get scared! Had a few cramps last few days, but sickness still here was a vengance so just got to try and chill out for 48 hours! Finely had meeting with work, they are going to try and remove my first lessons to allow me to get in a little later, and try and put someone in with me just incase i need to leave, so feel a little better about going back after half term


----------



## hotpinkangel

Glad they're helping Lou, I'm sure scan will be fine  
Jo, enjoy your lunch...sounds lovely! X
Helen, looks like your Ollie's doing great! X
Lauren, have a fab baby shower!! Will keep an eye out for pics! 
Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## goddess25

Lunch was lovely had the biggest bit of cake delivered to the table just for me it was incredible.. i brought half home... every cake combination, pie, cheesecake and desert you can imagine. I had devils cake... chocolate cake 5 layers of it with 5 layers of chocolate mousse in between and then on the outside was lots of melted marshmallow frosting..mmmm.

You would think I had enough crap food but am sitting in bed, DH not due home till another 2 hours. Eating maltesers and then he is bringing pizza hut home with him. I should feel guilty about it as no fruit or veggies or anything remotely healthy...yumyum.


----------



## kanga

yum, all the cake sounds lovely, you were spoilt rotten yay! x

GL for your scan tomorrow Lou, gosh 9 weeks already, that has flown by. Let us know how you get on and we want to see a piccy!

Lolly, baby shower update please! The afternoon tea theme sounds lovely x

I got a bfp this morning on a frer, a really strong line. Also felt sick this morning. Pretty sure I am up the duff again, eek! x It was exactly this time last year that we found out about our first bfp, I remember as we were on holiday x


----------



## cutelou101

Omg rachel!! I am so pleased for you!!!! I kept checking back to see if you had tested!! Great news! Xxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Brilliant Rachel!! Wow! X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay rach :flower: i also was checking to see if you had tested again lol x

Can i be a pain in the bum :haha: on the front page my due date changed at my scan so im due the 20th now insted of 21st :) and its only 2 weeks today till we find out what team we're on :D x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rachel - have been checking all the time to see if you've got your bfp and you have!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! So happy for you. Congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxx

Lolly baby shower pics look fab on FB - mine is on first sun in dec, very excited, hope its as good as yours!!! Not sure what to expect really as never been to one but my friend wanted to do one for me and I was well up for it.

Lou, good luck for scan xx

Goddess - I'm eating a hell of lot of cake at mo, and not much fruit or veg, I just don't feel like it at all. Wish there was a place like that near me!! 

Just been out for a big sunday lunch with friends, going to have a little sleep on sofa now before x factor results. Belle Amie or Katie to go today I hope!!

xxxx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Rach - As I wrote in your journal - congratulations and yayyyyyy! So pleased for you.

The baby shower was FAB! My Mum and friends worked so hard to make is absolutely magical. The afternoon tea theme was amazing - I think I'm going to be living on left over party food and cake for a week (no problems with that!). We played some great games, indulged in a lot of baby chat and I got loads of wonderful presents!

OH and I have had a day chilling out at home only popping out to M&P to buy some baby bedding we wanted to get while they were still doing 3 for 2! I love baby shopping now I've finally got a bump, it just feels so real now - 5 weeks to go!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the last of the weekend. My X Factor prediction for this evening is that Aidan will go but, if I'm honest, I'd like Wagner out now please!

xx


----------



## kanga

Thanks everyone! Had a lovely nap this afternoon - well I have an excuse now don't I ;)

I think John (?), the black guy will go tonight, or maybe Paige. They were both on pretty early and did forgettable performances..

But my preference would be Katie to go please! Or Wagner - poor Wagner, its like they are just mocking him & he doesn't realise it. I think we should let him go to save his dignity!

Lauren, your baby shower looked great, glad you enjoyed it, not long to go til we have our first ccs birth story & baby! How is the birth plan going x


----------



## hb1

Yep - def Wagner out!!!!

Yey Rachel!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :woohoo: is your edd around June then? This is v v v exciting!!!!!!

Fab baby shower Lauren!!

AFM - after stealing swimming yesterday have failed to find a new aquanatal session that isn't in work time - booooo!!! started to do some sorting out but succumbed to a nap this afternoon with OH :) he's currently making tea - might have to finish some stuff off before x-factor.

hx


----------



## cutelou101

I think wanger to go really, though johns was pretty boring too!! I'm just catching up now on sky plus after oh did the roast today as I'm just far too tired and sick! Bless him!

Jo the cake sounds lovely! Yum yum!

Rachel still so pleased for you!! Ate you end of June or start of July? Yep you def get those naps in!!

Lauren your pics of the shower looked great! The spread looked so yummy!!

Helen what's your oh making you for tea tonight? Shame about the aquanatal classes

scan is at 9 45 tomorrow, then booked up cinema to watch the social network.


----------



## goddess25

Lots of exciting news to catch up.

Signed on to look for your news specifically Rach and I am so happy to hear that you got your BFP this morning... totally over the moon for you girl! Good to hear you are getting those naps in! Glad you were feeling sick too this morning all good signs. Congratulations.

Lauren - looked at your shower pics on facebook looked ace... would not mind being in your house for all the left over party food either sounds delicious. Glad to hear you had so much fun. I can't believe you only have 5 weeks to go.. its nice doing all the baby shopping now and sounds like a good deal at M&P store.

Lucy - shame you all can't pop over for cake! 

Lou - Yay for your scan tomorrow it will be so nice.

Hope you all enjoy the x-factor results tonight.

Not sure what I am doing today.. its 11.30am we all have colds but we should at least get out the house for a wee while. Anyway catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## hb1

I had cauliflower cheese and a ton of veg and new potatos, I finished off the stuff after x-factor - well to a point anyway - I have soooooo much to sort out - we have to store away a ton of stuff to make space for Oliver - every time I tackle a bit of it I seem to take 2 steps back - there is toooooooooooo much to do and I only have 12 weeks - several of which I guess I will be massive ( the way I am going!! my bump is substantial already ) so not so mobile!! we have to get the kitchen floor done ( plus bathroom tiling and putting in a heater towel rail ), get a stud wall put up ( the office / second bedroom is open plan so when it becomes just Ollie's room not only do we have to get EVERYTHING out of there - my art stuff, general crap, guitars, music books, the office stuff - but we can't get the wall up until we do ) and we want to do it before Ollie is here!!! arrrrrrgghhhhhh this is too much!!! sorry about the rant!!

hx
hx


----------



## kanga

You'll get there Helen! once you start making in roads into that long list it will all seem like it is taking forever, but it will all come together quicker than you think! Can you rope someone in to do the manual labour while you direct from the sofa rubbing your bump & playing the pg card?!

I think John was the right one to go last night, well done the public x


----------



## cutelou101

UstaJUst quick update from me till I get back tonight. Scan went very well, bean measured exactly on for 9 weeks, hb 168 and saw bean moving around trying to strech it's leg buds, the sonographer was very excited too, she was lovely. So very happy! Will catch up proper later x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad scan went well lou :)

Quick update from me, - vomitting blood and bad pains this morning, bubs is ok was at docs he checked heartbeat and the usual stuff, if it continues i have just to go to A&E to have it properly investigated, but for now ive just to rest and hope i dont have any more. x


----------



## Lolly W

Lou - that's great news! So glad for you - it's such a relief isn't it!

M2A - That sounds awful! I really hope you're ok and get checked out asap x


----------



## kanga

Lou, that's great :happydance:, I'm so pleased for you!

M2a, hope you get well soon, hopefully its a chest infection or similar. Glad bubs is ok tho x


----------



## kanga

whoops forgot to mention, I got the bloods back today. everything came back negative which means there are no blood clotting/chromosomal abs, and whatever else they tested for! So we are in God's hands now, I really hope this is the one for us!! x


----------



## mrsG5

Kanga, Brilliant news, Im just so thrilled for you. Glad all the tests came back clear so its just a matter of fingers crossed. My laptop has broke so only able to check thread from work so you mightn't hear much from me until its fixed but Im glad everything is on the right path xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - I am so pleased for you looking forward to hearing your proper update later. Excellent news to start my day. Good that your bang on for dates too.

Kanga - good news that all the blood work came back negative. Its nice to know there is nothing wrong and I am sure that this time everything will be ok for you. Thinking of you.

M2A - that does not sound very pleasant... glad that the baby is fine. Have you been coughing lots? Are you chesty? Hope you feel better soon.

HB - It does sound like you have a lot of work on your hands but I agree a directoring position from the sofa sounds like the way to go. I am sure that once you make a start on it all, it will happen quickly.

Its pouring here today we all have a cold, I am so glad that I am off work today... could not think of a better day not to be there... I still feel like we should get out the house even its only for an hour. There is a cupcake shop in town called big city cupcakes and I am trying to think of somewhere to go close by there, so I have the excuse to pop into the cake shop, we will see. Last night I craved for hours vanilla ice cream and a flake crushed in... I had no ice cream nor do I have a flake so just thought about it for awhile.

Today I am 22 weeks which is great, bump is variable depending on where bubs is but I never really started showing for a long time last time. I have a tilted uterus which makes it much longer before the baby pops out plus this time my placenta is at the front so not sure if that will make it a pop out later than usual. NOt too concerned as its pretty much the same as last time.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all,

Hope everyone's feeling good - it's grey and rainy here today so I'm having a day in the house in my comfy joggers! I've got to wait in for a mystery DHL delivery anyway so thought I'd milk it. OH lit the log burner before he left for work so it's lovely and cosy.

The latest bump pic is in my journal - I'm certainly catching up bump wise. I feel huge over night!


----------



## cutelou101

Morning Ladies,

I was too tired last night to set the computer up (we had moved it from downstairs to upstairs in the big tidy that is on going). But all done this morning so can do proper update. All was fine, the place was lovely. She was able to find bean nice and easy, and he/she was moving all over the place in what we are now calling the 'worm'. He/she was trying to stretch his/hers leg and arm buds. She let us listen to the HB, was magical and beatring at 168bpm. I measured perfect on for my dates, and all the correct things were there that needed to be, and she could see my placenta developing. She said everything looks perfect and i should try and relax. So least know the cramps must be strecthing pains. Got NHS scan through, its for 16thnd Nov, which is 12 + 2weeks. Pics are below, got booking appointment today at 4pm with midwife. Oh due date for front page is 30th May x

Rachel great news that the bloods came back all good. I'm sure it will be third time lucky, your not too far behind me xx

Helen sorry to hear you feel overwelmed by all the house tidying. I def think delagating from the sofa if you can would be the way to go. xx I'm sure it was all be sorted in time for Ollie xx

M2A sorry to hear about the sickness, sounds horrible! Hope you are feeling better today

Jo hope you had a nice day yesterday even in the rain. I love the sound of that cupcake shop!

Lauren i'm off to see your bump pic now xx
 



Attached Files:







9weeks3.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 0









9weeks4.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mrsG5

Glad everyones doing good. Any news form Key? Helen don't get stressed about all the things you have to do. take one at a time and just be sure to give OH detailed instructions. Out bathroom is hopefully getting started this week and I have still to but one singlwe thing for the baby, The nursery is STILL an office and all we have managed to do is shift crap from one room to several others. Antnatal classes start nest week though so hopefully that will spur us into action. Lolly are you getting a TENS and have you ordered it yet? I'm thinking about doing that this week, and packing my hospital bag.

Thats a great photo Cutelou, nice to know things are developing as they should.

Goddess, at least you're holed up inside and dont have to go out, although cup cakes are a very good excuse. I've just had a massive lunch which ended with a hugh bakewell tart, so much for the "only having extra 200 kcal/day in the last trimester" Im sure the baby will have developed a sweet tooth if my diet is anything to go by.

3 weeks and 1 day until mat leave, when is everyone else thinking about starting.

Toni xx


----------



## Lolly W

mrsG5 said:


> Lolly are you getting a TENS and have you ordered it yet? I'm thinking about doing that this week, and packing my hospital bag.
> 
> Toni xx

A friend gave me her TENS as she ended up having a c-section so it was brand new in the box. I haven't taken it out of the box yet but we had a practise with one (on our arm) at our NCT class a couple of weeks ago. It was a really weird sensation and it stopped my fingers working properly so it must do something! I'm going to start trying mine on my back from 37 weeks as I've read you need to build a tolerance to the sensation for it to work well in labour.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi!! Lou, lovely scan photos!!! Glad you're doing well x had my physio appointment today, have exercises to do, a list of things I can't do, I'm restricted in what positions I can give birth in, and I have to wear a support belt. After she'd checked me she said the ligament over the front of my pubic bone is really weak. Hopefully the belt and exercises will help though xx


----------



## hb1

M2A - hope you're feeling better :flower: can't wait to see what team you're on!!

Good luck on the bathroom Toni - glad that I'm not the only one dealing with domestic logostics!!


Rachel - glad the bloods came back looking good :) hope you're feeling positive

Lou - fab pic there - cute beany stretching the little arm and leg buds - cuuuute :)

Yeyyyy 22 weeks Jo !!! just 2 weeks to v day!!

Em - hope the excercises help :)

Lauren - loving and v jealous of the cosy days in.

I went halves with my friend on a tens machine - she's had her baby and says it was fab!

I am starting mat leave on 23rd December all being well :happydance:

Fell asleep in the relaxation at pg yoga today - ooops! stressed a little too as someone parked v close to my car and had to squeeze in - have felt Ollie kick since - just hope I didn't squish him!!

GTT test in the morning - fxd!!!!!!!!!! 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Good luck with the GGT I am sure it will be fine. 

I think I might be joining some of you and developing SPD although for me its just the SP part... I have pain right on my pubic bone its ok in the morning but as the day goes on it gets pretty sore and by bed time its just a relief to get to bed. I don't have any hip pain though which I know is common. This time around things are happening quicker, I have way more tummy stretching pains, i am already feeling a bit breathless and wishing I was going off on mat leave.

I think a TENS machine will be great to try when your in labour.... looking forward to hearing all your labour stories and hearing how the TENS worked for you. 

Not planning on starting mat leave until mid Feb at 38 weeks.. perhaps that is a tad optimistic, I may have to take some sick time first as we accrue it over here with time worked and at the moment I have 106 hours of sick time. I also have all of next years vacation entitlement to take before going on mat leave too so hoping not to be around too much before mat leave officially starts.


----------



## Lolly W

Lou - I'm so sorry I missed your scan pics! It's amazing looking back at my 7 and 9 week scan pics now Livi is so plain to see in my tummy! It's magical - congratulations.

I'm copying this from my journal as it's a bit long to type again..... Well, we had a bit of a dramatic evening last night. I was getting pretty worried as I hadn't felt Livi moving much yesterday. OH kept ringing me all day and, everytime he asked, I had to say I still hadn't felt her. Anyway, when he got home from work, he rang our friend who's a midwife and she said we should go in to the labour ward. She rang ahead for us and, when we got there, they put us straight in a private room and were absolutely lovely to us.

They put a belt monitor on me and, after half an hour, thankfully we had the all clear. The monitor was a strange experience measuring Livi's heartrate (baby's heartrates go up and down quite dramatically when you're watching them on a moinitor!), my heartrate, baby movements and uterus activity. It was fascinating, if not a little scary. I'm glad we went now though as I think I'll know not to worry if she slows down again.

Panic over - we're both very relieved parents to be and treated ourselves to a Domino's pizza on the way home from hospital!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou - beautiful scan pic, congratulations on your little darling, gosh it only seems day since I got my first pic at 7 weeks, sometimes this pregnancy has seemed to drag but sometimes it seems to rush. 

Very stressed at moment - think I've told you I have my own clothes shop with my mum - well two long term members of staff have left this year, one went on maternity in feb and the other went off to do a university course in sept. I now only have one part timer who is fab but she only covers 3 days a week, I've been advertising for weeks but no one suitable has applied, I'm really worried I'm not going to get anyone and I'll be working up till I give birth and straight back in the day after with baby. Its a nightmare, for two years I've been so lucky having two really good reliable ladies but now I really need someone and there's noone. Just keep praying someone fab turns up.

Lolly so glad all ok, must have been scary - my LO very active now and I get so worried if she goes quiet, always have something sweet to try and get her going. Definitely always best to go to hospital to be on safe side. Have you packed your bag for hospital? I need to get a Tens, not sure whether to hire or buy.

Aaah mum has turned up unexpectedly, love her but I'm trying to get on with some jobs not entertaining!!

Back later xxxxx


----------



## hb1

Lauren - so glad Livi is nice and cosy and well in there - a well deserved dominos there!!

Lucy :hugs: you'd think you would have no probs getting people with the job market as it is!!! crazy!!

Back from GTT testing - fxd - will call in after 7pm to find out....

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lolly - so glad all was ok with Livi. I remember being hooked up to the monitor a couple of times close to the end... one for the same reason and the other as I had a false labour and they wanted to check me out. Your right it is wierd seeing and hearing the heartbeat like that, its so variable. Sounds like a well deserved domino's on the way home. BTW that sounds yummy and it really shouldn't since its 8.24 in the morning. 

Came into work super early today as I woke up at 4.30, thought I might as well come into work and I will go home early instead which sounds nice and see DH a bit more before he leaves for work.


----------



## cutelou101

Lauren so glad all is well with Livi. The dominos was def well deserved there!

Lucy sorry to hear its so busy at work. You would think someone must need a job in the current climate!

Jo sounds like a good plan to come home early, hope your day goes nice and quick for you.

Helen good luck with the test results tonight x

Em hope the belt and exercises give you some relief x

Currenlty i'm planning to work up to 38 weeks, i was considering 40!! Its exam time at work so my classes will need revision before their exams so feel bad leaving them at such a time.

AFM spent day over mother in laws as felt so rough with MS today i just needed the company and OH is at westham tonight. She made me nice dinner which i managed to eat half of.


----------



## hb1

GTT came back normal - what a relief :happydance:

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Thats great news helen!


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hullo ladies!

popping in to say congrats on all the great news!

yaaaay KANGA! :happydance: congrats and yipeeee

so lovely to hear all your pregnancies are healthy. From what I read, not without their ups and downs but... ohhhh I can't wait to see baby pic.s :baby:

My lap, hyst. went really well, removed a couple wee spots of endo, a teeny tiny polyp and 3 very large (plum sized) cysts from my ovaries. labs/hystology all came back good. original plan was to sneak in dye studies but... as he has to do at end of procedure (beginning would make field too messy) my tubes more than likely spasm'd from Dr. being in there too long and disturbing the peace. doc said happens sometimes but my tubes wouldn't take the dye. so... now have to get HSG done separately at
$500- :growlmad:

planning christmas already, not rubbing it in but...weather here is getting nice and it's BBQ, boat and beach season. Still hard to wrap my head around Christmas in the summer.

each and everyone of you is in my thoughts and prayers as you prepare for your wee ones. be blessed :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

i know i havent been here in a long time but why doesn't my signature work anymore :shrug:


----------



## groovygrl

oh never mind, there it is :dohh:


----------



## goddess25

Nice to see you here groovy - summer time sounds really nice, ah bliss you can be enjoying life on the beach when we are all freezing or in the rain in our respective parts of the world.


----------



## Lolly W

H - Great news on the test - I must admit I don't know what GTT is though??

Great to see you back Groovy - Glad all results have come reasonably clear. Lots of love to you.

Loving your avatar Lou!

I've had such a bad night, couldn't get to sleep at all as dull ache in lower back and pelvic pain reached new heights. I grudgingly took two paracetamol and must have drifted off eventually only to wake up at midnight having wet in the bed! I'm mortified! All on the day, I'd bought a waterproof sheet and maternity bed mats for my home birth (they weren't on the bed). I've been up since 3am feeling sick and just off colour. Just had some cheese on toast but it hasn't helped :-(


----------



## mrsG5

Lolly are you sure you wet the bed, it wasn't your waters or anything? I don't really know what waters are like but here are fore and hind ones. Maybe its worth calling the midwife and asking her since you have back and pelvic pain too. xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Lolly i was thinking the same, are you sure it was wee lol? x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lauren, I'm thinking the same Hun, are u definately sure it was just wee?? How have you been today? Have you had any more wet patches? Or trickles?? Sorry, tmi, but with Devon I was doing my Christmas shopping and I had a trickle, but then it happened a few times and it was my hind waters. Keep an eye out sweetie, it may not be but best to be aware xxx Groovy, so glad you're ok, we missed you!! Pop back soon!! Xx Yay Helen!! Great news!! How are you doing Rach?? Xx


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - You need to call your midwife if you have not done so already. If you are having lots of back and pelvic pain, and feeling crappy and not right it sounds like it could be the start of labour for you. I also agree and think it might be your waters and not pee. Hope your doing ok hun!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi lauren, I'm sure you have done already but I'd echo what the other ladies have said and give the midwife a call and let her know. Hope your doing ok x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh i hope laurens ok, shes not been online since 11, :hugs: x


----------



## mrsG5

Any news from Lolly? Hope everythings ok x


----------



## cutelou101

Hope everythings ok lauren xx :hugs:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - hope you're ok hun, would have echoed everyone else and said ring midwife - I immediately thought waters breaking when read your post!! Let us know how you are soon as you can xxxxxxxxxx

HB good news about the GTT. 

Groovy, good to hear from you, very glad all the tests came back ok - very jealous of your summertime, very miserable here, weather can't make its mind up and one day hot one day cold, never know what to wear!!!

Hope to hear from Lolly soon!!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

She was on Facebook so hopefully she's ok xx


----------



## hb1

Thinking of you Lauren - hope all is well :hugs:

Groovy - glad the surgery went well :flower: Are you going back to ttc soon? or waiting for the dye ?

hx


----------



## goddess25

Just about to head home from work for the day and thought I would check in and see if anyone had heard from Lauren yet.. I just checked her fb page and she put some pics on a few hours ago so hoping she is doing ok.


----------



## kanga

Hi everyone, I'm back from Scotland and there's lots to catch up on here!

Lolly, hope all is well. I agree with the others it sounds like your waters. Typical it would happen the day before you protect your bed! Look forward to your update on what the mw says x

Groovy, glad the surgery was a success, does it take long to recover? Are you planning to ttc again now or wait a while? x 

M2A what was the deal with your illness at the weekend? Hope everything is ok now hun x

QM, sound slike a nightmare trying to recruit. You'd have thought with the economy like it is that you would have loads of applicants. But its quality not quantity as they say! Really hope you get someone in the next few months so you can have more time off with your buba x

Helen, how is the kitchen floor coming on?! What is GTT?

Lou, I want your ms! It hasnt really kicked in yet but then I am only 5 weeks so there is still time.


----------



## mrsG5

Kanga its still early days for the MS. Mine kicked in around 6 ish weeks, no doubt you;ll be getting it soon.

Groovy Im not sure if I told you about my friend. She has the same thing as you, got some removed from her ovaries and uterus 2-3 months ago, she had a big chocolate cyst too, She's been trying for about 3 years. She called me last night and is 5 weeks pregnant. Apparently the consultant told her theres often a 3 month window post surgery when you have a better chance of getting pregnant. Fingers crossed the same happens to you xx

Queenie fingers crossed with the hunting. I've got my antenatal classed with Kingston on satutday. i'll let you knwo what they were like. Are you planning to go? The NCT for the next 2 weeks. That's when its all going to sink in I think.

HB, bathroom is getting started on monday. No washing for me!!! Hope you're kitchen isn't causing a total nightmare x


----------



## Lolly W

Oh dear, I didn't manage to get online and read your messages so I just carried on as normal! I'm sure it was wee as I remember dreaming I was on the loo just before waking and also I've felt absolutely fine since. I went out for the day with my Mum yesterday and slept really well last night so I'm sure everything is fine.

I've been for an early morning dog walk, eaten my Allbran and I've been battling with Ticketmaster for the last 24 minutes trying to get TT tickets!!!!

Ps - Thanks for the concern girls but looks like a false alarm!


----------



## mrsG5

Im glad everythings ok and you just pee'd yourself!!! I was thinking about you all night. Get those covers on your bed and hope she stays put for another few weeks xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Mrs G that made me laugh!!! Glad you're ok Lauren!! X


----------



## mrsG5

I cant even get on to the ticket master website!!!!!! aargh


----------



## cutelou101

Glad your ok lauren! Your so good being up and about and already walked the dog. I'm off to take him out now to the pet shop to get some hay for the guenia pigs. Have you done anything to prepare Honey for Livi? I know there is a few books on it, i know JD will be fine but was wondering whether you had done anything in particlar with Honey to prepare her? Oh what TT tickets?

MrsG hope the bathroom gets done nice and quick for you!

Rachel nuasea kicked in around week 6 to 7, then the sickness kicked in end of week 7, so hopefoly should not be too long for you! As much as i hate being sick, i find it strangly comforting!! How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## hb1

Hi All 

V bad nights sleep in that I was awake by 2.30 and couldn't drop off again - and in work late tonight - pretty pants really :( am in tomorrow also :( :(

Glad you're good Lauren - that's how we like it!!

Rachel - GTT is glucose tolerance testing - testing to see if you have gestational diabetes. Don't worry - your ms will kick in soon - mine was mainly just nausea - was only sick 5 times in total. your little roo will be v snug in there :happydance:

Mrs G - glad the bathroom is in full swing :) the chap that was going to be doing our floor hasn't turned up - he said he would be round within the week to start lifting the tiles and wet wood to get a grasp of what needs doing but that was 2 weeks ago now - we've tried calling him this week and no reply - we're just going to have to find someone else - pisses me off really - if he didn't want to do it could've just said - we're 2 weeks down and at square 1 - and need to locate where the water has come from before the insurance will confirm what they'll pay for!!!! arrrrgggh

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Grrrr, I've wasted nearly the whole day trying to get on the ticketmaster website and buy these damn Take That tickets. I got 2 this morning, put all my card details in and then it crashed! I haven't been able to get close since!

Lou - We haven't done much with Honey ready for Livi's arrival but she's pretty good already. She's really chilled if the cat is on our laps or if we're giving attention to other dogs so fingers crossed. My OH has a month off when Livi arrives so he'll be hear to control her if she needs it.


----------



## goddess25

Good to see that your ok Lauren, and to echo what mrs g said glad that it was pee too, her comment made me chuckle also.

Rach, for me i felt very slightly nauseated about 5 weeks but i think it might have been me causing it, It truly kicked in about 6 weeks, try and enjoy your last few days without it. Where were you in Scotland?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Rach my ms didnt really kick in till 10 weeks, which worried me but then i thought i was sick during my last pregnancy from day 1 and that eneded badly so maybe sickness isnt such a good thing, ive not had a break since 10 weeks, if anything its getting worse now. 

As for my illness :haha: ive been at the doctors 3 times in the last 5 days :( they must be fed up with me. Monday i had an emergency app because id been vomiting blood up all morning, they found nothing to worry about at this stage and listened to bubs, was told it might just be due to bad sickness and heartburn that my throat is a little strained and a vessel burst but to keep an eye on it, On tuesday i had to go to get a blood test because i had been in direct contact with chicken pox and i cant remember if ive ever had it before, and ive been feeling very dizzy and wobbly for days but done nothing but today it was teamed with ear pain and flashing lights in my eyes, so i thought ill phone midwife insted of doctor again, but had to go anyway, got slightly low blood pressure and a mild ear infection, have to see how i am over weekend and go back monday...it just keeps getting better :lol:

Hope all you other ladies are ok, ill have a proper catch up tomorrow, im knackered x


----------



## goddess25

M2A - preganancy is a bit like that at times. This time around for me I am finding it much harder, 6 bouts of thrush so far, dizzyness, low blood pressure, a pile, a UTI, massive swelling and I think I might be developing SPD, I have back pain, my tummy is sore all the time and I am already breathless. Its all so much fun!

Hope you feel better soon, we put up with so much don't we to have these babes at the end. It's all worth it.

Did any more of you get TT tix... Lauren I saw you got 2 well done, can't believe it was so popular.. my sister in law spent awhile trying to get some too and eventually she did. Not into take that but hope you all have a nice time. I remember trying to get tickets for glastonbury one year and it was similar with the website, never got them in the end.


----------



## kanga

I seem to have missed all the TTT saga but have just seen on fb that my SIL got 3 spares, so I'm hoping to steal one off her! Sounds like a nightmare though. You can probaly get seriously overpriced ones on ticketmasters sister site getmein.com!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

How are you feeling rach? :)x


----------



## kanga

I'm feeling ok thank you, pretty normal. My bloat is back, I look 3 months already (not happy!), I've been dieting the last few weeks and had just got rid of my belly and now its back! I start to feel a bit rough if I haven't eaten for 3 hours or so, but no real ms yet. We have got through the first week so I guess that's something!


----------



## goddess25

Rach glad to hear your doing ok... the bloat is so uncomfortable.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## hb1

Go Rachel's bean :)


----------



## goddess25

Bit belated but Happy Halloween... Did any of you do anything, get dressed up?


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all!

Hope everyone had a lovely Halloween weekend and, for those of us in the UK, enjoyed an extra hour in bed on Saturday night. 

Afm - I'm on my last ticker box! It has hit me that I must be completely and utterly mentally unprepared for Livi's arrival. I think I've tricked myself into thinking I'll be pregnant forever. I just can't imagine that, in one month (or so), she'll be here and our lives will never be the same again. Don't get me wrong, I know our lives will be better and we'll be happy but it's actually becoming reality. For those stalking, my 36 week bump pic is in my journal.

We had friends to stay for the weekend and did some pumpkin carving which was fun. We enjoyed a fabulous home cooked Italian meal of Jamie Oliver's caprese salad, spinach and ricotta cannelloni with homemade pasta and Gordon Ramsey's tiramisu! I sipped about an inch of Prosecco which was heavenly but closely followed by Appletise (in a flute glass) for the rest of the evening.

I didn't manage to get any TT tickets in the end - less said about that the better. I'm so annoyed with the ticketmaster website.

What's news with everyone else?


----------



## goddess25

Lolly - your meal sounds wonderful yum yum. I think its completely normal at this stage to be feeling the way you do, its a huge change in your life and yes your life will never be the same again. I suggest lots of dvd watching, book reading, trips to the cinema lots of stuff like this its hard to get the time for. I remember last time around about your stage every day looking into the nursery that was all ready and feeling more than a little freaked out. 

Our clocks go back next weekend... 

Its a horrible day today, very very wet nad dark still for 8.10am. Nasty.. I have a 15 minute walk from my house to the train and I so did not want to leave this morning. I got to work very wet but secretly quite pleased with myself I brought a change of tight sock things and also a change of shoes... i wore my hideous UGG boots to work and they are very wet so they are under my desk packed with paper and i hope they will be dry for hometime today.

Its going to be a very busy week for me this week.. I think I mentioned before that there used to be 4 coordinators now there are 3.. 1 girl is on vacation for 2 weeks from this week so its the 2 of us.. the other girl is only new about 4 weeks into the job so I have taken on all of my colleagues patient load not to mention I am the admission person this month... so every admission that needs to go into the transplant ward comes through me so that can be quite time consuming... on the upside its November and I have until the end of the year to work full time, which is not very much and then I have 4 weeks of holidays to take before going on mat leave mid Feb so its all very nice to be on a count down. 

23 weeks today so one more week to v day... 

Anyway better get on with some work.. no doubt I will check in with you guys later as I am working through lunch breaks.


----------



## kanga

Hi Goddess, hope your day at work isnt too strenuous. One 1 week to v day, v exciting!

Lolly your meal sounds yum, you have given me inspiration for my dinner party next Saturday. My bro, Mum and little niece are coming over and we'll probably get some fireworks and sparklers out in the garden!

Spent all of yesterday painting the dining room, its looks great! Surprising what a lick of paint can do!

Just remembered that it is my pelvic scan on Wednesday. They said it is like a pregnancy scan, so I guess if i wanted i could see what sac was in there. I dont know whether or not to go. Positives - it could highlight any potential pelvic/uterus issues. Negatives - there may be no sac or hb and I'll be really upset. I have already decided to not have a scan this time until my anomoly scan. What do you think I should do?

I can't postpone it a few weeks as they dont have any more slots until after Xmas now.

On a positive note, I am feeling a bit rough this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## hb1

Lovely meal Lauren :) glad you had a fab time.

Hope your day passes swiftly Jo :)

I would take the scan Rachel - but bear in mind that it might be too early for a hb?

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

As Helen said, it might still be too early for a hb yet, but I'd take the scan for the reasons you wrote above. Lauren, meal sounded lovely!! My friend held a Halloween party for the children, my two went as a witch and a skeleton!! They had fun!! X


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rachel - glad you are doing well, i agree with helen and em about the scan. How are you feeling otherwise?

Lauren your meal sounds lovely! your bump is def coming along! 

How are you Helen? Have you managed to get some better sleep?

M2A hope your feeling better this week xx

AFM 10 weeks today! Made a cheesecake today, looks yummy in my fridge, but spend ages today trying to look up if i can have philidephia type soft cheese as thats what its made from! Their website says yes, so taking it that Tesco own brand the same (fingers crossed!) Just need to make my stawberry sause now :winkwink: oh and a bump as appeared after dinner! Ha ha!


----------



## hb1

nah - still rubbish - hoping for tonight!!

mmm cheesecake -
have a fab recipe for one - will post it if I can find it

hx


----------



## kanga

Thanks for your advice. I decided I will go, I'm going to be going solo as dh can't get the time off work, eek!

Looking forward to your cheesecake recipe Helen!

Lou, glad all is well with you! Not long til you hit the 12 week mark x


----------



## goddess25

Looking out for the cheesecake recipe too girls sounds delicious.


----------



## Lolly W

Just settling down with a mug of Ovaltine to catch up here. I've never tried Ovaltine but had a free sachet in my Bounty pack which I collected this week. I'm freezing this afternoon and it's so windy outside, I thought it would be an appropriate time to give it a whirl!

Rach - I'm so glad you decided to go for the scan. I think you would have regretted it if you had decided against it. Keep us posted on how it goes, will be thinking of you.

Lou - Is your 12 week scan booked yet? Sorry if I've missed that info if you've already posted.

All this talk of cheesecake reminded me that I saw Nigella making a lovely looking fruit tart on telly the other day. It was a crushed biscuit base with a lemon curd and cream layer, topped with berries - it looked so easy and really yummy.

In my department - I've put the waterproof sheet on the bed (not too crinkly or noisy thankfully) and have my maternity mats at the ready. Just finished reading Home Birth by Nicky Wesson and it's got me feeling less inclined toward a home birth for some reason. I'm getting a little apprehensive about the whole thing but will wait and see what transpires after my midwife visits on Thursday.


----------



## hb1

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/8571/sticky-toffee-cheesecake

Here it is :) it's yum if a little heavy on the calories :)

Is there anyone that can go with you Rachel? I would hate to go it alone myself

Lauren - my oh won't consider a home birth so haven't had to think about it - I think if you've had a trouble free pg there's nothing to worry about - what is it that puts you off?

hx


----------



## kanga

That looks yum and very calorific, perfect for a treat! I'm cooking tandoori chicken on Saturday and have just found a lovely sweet potato side dish on that website, so thanks Helen.

No there's no-one I can go with. I will be brave and go it alone! Just trying to work out travel arrangements, we only have one car so it is going to be public transport, it looks like a long journey which would take about 20 mins in the car.

I called the hospital again yesterday as I forgot the time. I mentioned again that I was pg and was it still ok to come. The person I spoke to told me that as I am a referee of the mcu, I can call a special number 'Silver Star' and they will start scanning me from about 7 weeks if I want. It's great to know the option is there if I want it.

Also, I'm really struggling at work atm, I can't concentrate and I spend a lot of time crying. I went to see HR who sent me home and to the doctors. My doc has signed me off for a week. I don't really know if this is a good thing as the same problems will be waiting for me when I get back to work next week. But alas, at least I have a week off. I am going to be so BORED!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all,

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4653/strawberry-cheesecake-in-4-easy-steps-
this was my cheesecake, same website as Helens :winkwink: OH took half to work yesterday, and they are now requesting that i make them a cake each week! I'll have to try Helens one now!

Rachel you are very brave going alone, is it a hard journey with a lot of changes then? Sometimes its better to take the time for yourself, esp if work is causing you more stress than you need right now. :hugs: Thats good to know, you in case you want to take up the option.

Lauren my scan is on the 16th Nov. What's changing your mind about the home birth? Was it something from the book? 

AFM back to work today for a meeting about changes to my timetable. Not much has changed at all so going with a list of concerns/worries. Doc's again tonight just in case i don't feel comfortable going back. Cramps this morning freaking me out again, just feel like i'm really tearful this week, i know its cause i started bleeding this week with the twins, but in the back of my mind i'm so worried beans HB has stopped and my progestrone i'm taking will cover it up until my scan. Maybe work will be good for me, take my mind off it a bit.

Hope you all having a nice day :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

Yay for the cheesecakes! I've been thinking about baking a Christmas cake next week while I have time on my hands. I've never made one before but would be nice to have in the cupboard when we get visitors over Crimbo. Any recipe recommendations?

I'm not going to rush into a decision about home birth as I always have the option to stay at home until I'm in advanced labour and then transfer to hospital if I feel the need anyway. My midwife (who, incidentally, I haven't 'clicked' with), is visiting OH and I at home tomorrow so I'm hoping she'll be able to run through my concerns.

The book I've read was extremely objective BUT the final chapter was about still birth and neonatal death. I think this was a really badly placed chapter as I ended the book absolutely shi**ing myself that the worst wil happen. The basis of the chapter was that the women who had experienced such tradgedy after a home birth were all glad it happened at home and not in a hospital surrounded by strangers. The deaths alledgedly couldn't have been prevented had the babies been delivered in hospital but it's still got me thinking "am I being irresponsible?"


----------



## hb1

incidentally - I made the caramel topping as a dulce de leche - just get a can of condensed milk - pierce the top twice ( hammer and nail job ) then simmer the can in a pan of water ( need to keep topping the water up ) for 4 hours ( 2 - 4 but the longer the darker it is ), when you open the can and tip it out it will be darker at the bottom - just whisk it till it's consistent and it's ready to go and v v v scrummy :)


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Lauren - I would also think that home birth still births and complications are v rare as a majority of high risk cases are identified earlier on - also - how long away from the hospital are you?


----------



## hb1

It's best you do have time off Rachel - there's no point being in work feeling like this - and as much as you are doing a fab job of staying level headed you will feel v emotional leading up to the scan - so additional stress really isn't worth it.

Make a list of jobs you want to do around the house, people you want to see and spend the time wisely - this will also help keep your mind occupied :hugs:

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lolly - I don't think your being irresponsible about a home birth. I am hoping to have a homebirth but Steven has not come around to the idea. It does sound like a badly placed chapter indeed in a homebirth book about the still births obviously we know that these things happen and its horrible to think about. 

I have a great book about homebirth by a canadian author called birthing made easy and it was really positive. Looking forward to hearing all about it if you go that route. Its a shame though that you have not clicked with your midwife, maybe its different tomorrow when she visits you at home.

Rachel - I think its great that you are spending the week at home, take care of yourself, you may be bored but try to relas, read, watch some movies, have some duvet days on the sofa eating chocolate and just doing what you like to do. Catch up with friend and family. You need to just take time for yourself. Wish I could give you a big hug, I am sure everything will be fine, its understandably an emotional time.


----------



## kanga

hi Lolly, I don't think a home birth is irresponsible although understandably you will worry about this, and whether your mw would be able to deal with all the complications that may arise, as they would in a hospital. 

Best of both worlds could be to do as you mentioned, stay at home as long as possible with the mw/homebirth and then only go in if you feel things just aren't feeling right.

I've posted an update in my journal about my scan today x


----------



## cutelou101

Lauren I don't think you are being irresponsible with a home birth. I understand how you feel after the poorly placed chapter. Hopeforly you will click a little more in your home enviroment xx are you far from the hospital? 

Rachel Enjoy your week at home and take time for yourself xx it be good for you to avoid the work stress for a week or so. Xx heading over to your journel xx


----------



## goddess25

Rach just posted in your journal yay for the sac.... boo for the stupid man.

I have just finished eating a carton of macaroni cheese for dinner while watching america's next top model...its 9.30 and i am ready for bed with a tummy full of food which is ridiculous and I have to say I have a snickers bar sitting next to me and not sure if I can resist it. I think I may have to go and throw it down the stairs to get it out of the way..maybe after the tiniest little bite.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

mmmm macaroni cheese - its 10.30 am but I could really fancy that. I've lost my appetite last few days but that has taken my fancy. 

Am off to my midwife at 12.15. LO kicking up a frenzy this morning after a v quiet night - was so worried this morning as hadn't felt anything all night but breakfast got her moving.

Rach and Lauren have posted in your journals. 

LOu hope work has gone ok, and sickness easier to cope with, not long till your scan now!! Don't worry about the cramps - they're normal stretching pains, I had them whole time till about 16 weeks - then freaked out when they stopped!!!! Its good to have them.

Lolly - I've had quite a few friends who had home births and they have all been fantastic, some have had home water births. I would hjave liked one except OH is a real panicker and has just said an outright no, and no discussion so thats that. Maybe if my first birth goes smoothly I might get to think about it for number 2(if there is a number 2!!)

I am so Huge girls - my bump is massive, I find it really hard to manoeuvre around, can barely get shoes on now and getting off sofa a struggle, really can't imagine how big I'm going to be in 11 weeks!!! I really will try and post some bump pics this weekend

Better get back to work, still noone here 3 days a week so so much to do. Ive never known in all 15 years of having this shop such a dearth of decent applicants, its really weird. Usually I get someone immediatly someone leaves, in fact I have an overlap so they can pick things up off the outgoing sales assistant!! I don't know, just praying someone turns up soon 

xxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks lucy, unfortunalty it did not go well, was sick 3 times while i was there and found out i now have make an appeal about a pay rise i applyed for. Not really what i need right now. Had an appointment with my doc last night, she took one look at me and said i needed to rest up and get fluids (my boss told me i looked pale and shattered), so signed me off for 2 weeks. 

Hope your midwife appointment went well today, looking forward to your bump pics! I hope you find another sales assistant soon, there must be a competent person out there for you xx

Jo you made me laugh with the snickers comment! Those chocolate bars are just too tempting!
Hope everyone else is good today xx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - glad your going to have a few weeks off and it sounds a bit pants that you have to appeal for the pay rise.

Qm - sorry your having such a hard time in the shop, i hope someone pops up soon as it sounds if your so big you need to take a step back a bit and try and relax a bit more. Looking forward to seeing those bump pictures so get them posted.

I am in work have a very busy day ahead and I am sure I will miss lunch again so claiming all my missed lunches this week as overtime. I have a teleconference that I have to do at 10 for an hour, its the first one i have done so will be interesting. Just hoping that I don't have to participate its about a certain type of lymphoma and new approaches in terms of transplantation... its by 2 doctors in the states.

Anyway better bash on girls and get on with some work.. Hope your day is ok.


----------



## hb1

:hug: Lou - hope you're feeling better soon

So sorry you're still struggling to find a new bod for your shop.

Jo - make sure you get some rest while you can.


Hope you're ok Rachel 

AFM - feeling overwhelmed at the amount of stuff I have to do!! 

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I know what you mean HB, my to do list just grows and grows.

Jo - hope you've coped with your busy day - can you manage ok without lunch? I get starving xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou, sorry it didn't go well today - glad you've got the two weeks off, hopefully you will start to come out of the MS about then, fingers crossed anyway. That is utter pants about having to appeal for payrise - they prob make people do that in hope it puts people off and they give up. Hope it goes well when you do it.


Midwife was ok today - was a new one, she was a bit ditzy, blood spurting everywhere when she did my blood test, spilt my urine sample everywhere, told me to wait while she got me tissues to clean up the gel after hearing heartbeat but never did so I just got up in end but she was very sweet - she booked me in for a growth scan and consultant just to talk about septate uterus, so thats at 32 weeks. Hopefully all will be ok. She did say my bump was one of the tautest she'd seen - not sure what that meant!!! 

How's everyone doing on the stretchmark front? I'm really getting through the bio oil now.

Lolly have you had the midwife round today? Hope went well xx


----------



## goddess25

Hi all yes its been a tough week 4 days so far with no breaks and its going to be the same tomorrow. I do eat... I snack and have a lunch while I am working at my desk so i take a bite swallow then answer the phone or do an e-mail or do paperwork.

Have to say tonight i am tired... its 8;40pm i have put euan to bed, did the kitchen and put the bins out for tomorrow and am now in bed about to watch a true blood on dvd and i have a bowl of ice cream and a proper british cadburys half a flake to crunch up in it so its made me happy. At least I only have tomorrow and then off for the weekend.. when i still cant relax as steven works on a saturday till 10pm so i have to get up with the wee one. Our clocks go back on saturday night and as you will all soon know with kids its a pain because obviously they don't lie in an hour longer... so sunday will be a 6.30 getting him up job. I am so tired but there is just no way of relaxing so just need to get on with it.

Anyway off to have my ice cream before it melts.

Lucy - glad the midwife went ok today.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I'm sooooo tired! Barely sleeping at all now (I know, I know, it's all prep for when Livi arrives!) but I'm so damn uncomfortable the minute I get into bed. My back and pelvis are achy as hell and turning over in bed is a major operation these days.

Anyway, the good news is that Livi is 2/5 engaged! I'm booked for a home birth and my midwife seemed a lot more friendly and comfortable visiting me at home. I've just got a few more things to get ready (including a cheap shower curtain to deliver on!) and I'm all set. I'm starting to get a very nervous feeling in my tummy when I think about it.

Lucy - I'm stretch mark free to date. I've been oiled up to the max since about 12 weeks but I'm not sure whether it's that or good genes that have helped so far. Most of my friends only started to get them around their due date or if they went over so I'll keep you posted. I've been using "Derma Mum" Oil which I bought in Boots - It's a bigger bottle than Bio Oil and, at about £10, more reasonably priced. I also use the big tub of body moisturiser from the same range for arms and legs etc.

A friend has asked me to meet her in Bristol at the end of next week for lunch and a look around he shops but OH and my Mum don't think it's a good idea for me to go that far in the car on my own. I'm not sure what to say to her though as I don't want her to think I'm being silly. She met me a long way from home when she was 38 weeks and had such bad SPD, she was on crutches!


----------



## kanga

Hi everyone, thanks for you lovely messages in my journal, much appreciated x

I have a great weekend planned, nice & relaxing. Christmas shopping today, family day tomorrow finished off iwth dinner & fireworks. I'll get to see my little niece again, so very exciting! we bought her an ark from Hamleys when we were in London last weekend. All the animals have their own sounds when you press them!

Lucy how is the recruiting going? Do you use recruitment websites? my brother has one recruitmentconsultant.com, I could ask him to post your ad if you like?

Your mw sounded very faulty towers, situations like that are annoying at the time but you can laugh about it later!

Goddess, try and grab some lunch today hun! hope the video conference goes well x

Lou, hope you feel better soon x

Helen, sounds like time to start delegating your to-do list hun!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh lauren lucky you with no stechies yet! ive alreayd got a collection developing even with my bio oil and cocoa butter lol.

Rach hope you have a lovely weekend :)

2 days till we hopefully find out what team we're on :happydance:, and me and OH getting keys to flat this weekend :) so should be moved in by end of november :) x


----------



## kanga

Sounds like you have the stretch marks well under control Lolly. If I get to 12 weeks, I'll take a look for the Derma Mum.

Do what is best for you re the Bristol trip, don't worry about seeming more cautious than your friend. Also, exciting times re the homebirth booking! Are you having a birthing pool?

Friend had a baby today and called it Xanthia. Quite unusual!

afm, I have an early scan booked via 'Silver Stars' at the hospital (essentially a clinic for recurrent mc people), for a week on Monday. It will be good to see how much it has grown since then and to compare to the scan I had earlier this week. The person I spoke to also told me they do bloods, and may put my on baby aspirin 'as it has been shown to reduce mc'. I know it hasn't though and also that I have no blood clotting issues, so not sure if I will go with that or not. It feels good to be bein looked after by them though!

Other news just in, dh has just been offered a job he has been interviewed for over the last couple of weeks. The boss couldn't deicde between dh and another candidate so he flew over from the US on Wednesday to interview them both yesterday! And dh got it, I am so proud of him right now x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Kanga - congrats to your OH, sounds like he has done very well getting the new job, you must be very proud. Hope you're enjoying your time off and really relaxing and not thinking about work. Its good you're getting the extra scans - it will always put your mind at rest and its amazing to see how they change.

Xanthia is nice - I like unusual names like that - unusual but not made up if you know what I mean.

Lolly thanks for the tip on derma mum - might save me a bit of money as have really upped my bio oil use since my bump increased - have been using since week 12 too. So far no stretchies but as you said I can just imagine them arriving week 39 - I won't complain though!!! I've promised myself no complaints as I'm just so lucky to be where I am.

Jo - glad you're getting some food during the day but I hope you get a chance of a break too!!

M2A - have you bought a new house? I must have missed all that - congrats and very exciting!!

Had some good applicants this week - all for part time, got 3 coming for trial days next week, fingers crossed one will be perfect.

Just recorded that natalie cassidy program so going to catch up with it now as OH is out - hope he comes back soon as he's bringing chocolate with him!!


----------



## hb1

Rachel :happydance: good news all round for you and OH - you're going to have a fabulous end to the year!!!!! ( albeit very sober for you :) )

Lauren - yey to the homebirth :happydance: see how you feel about seeing your friend - maybe let her know you'll play it by ear - if you're feeling like something's going on then obviously your friend might have to come to you....

M2A - can't believe you're already finding out the sex!!!!!!! :happydance: Have you moved to a new area then or just a new flat? - v exciting times for you to :)

Jo - rest up please - even if you take 30 mins in a day that'll be better for you - I know you're under resourced but yours and LO's health comes first - don't drive yourself in to the ground :hugs:

Good news there Lucy :) What a mad MW you have!!! Are you looking forward to your next scan? :)

AFM - went round to a friends after work - we got a dominos ( have a 50% off voucher ) ate too much and then fell asleep on his sofa!!!! If I wasn't going to see my gran tomorrow / today ( Saturday ) and getting picked up my my sis and co at 10.30 then I would have just stayed there - it was a 40 mile drive but I'm glad now I'm home!!

So tomorrow I have a 1 and a half hour drive down to my gran's with my nephew in the bag - hopefully a little play and we'll drop off for a nap :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Hi all thanks for your concern. I know that the health of me and LO takes precedence and this week truly has been a struggle, when I got home tonight Steven was waiting to leave as I was a bit late and he was a bit concerned I guess.. Lots of pains since I am not resting so its my own fault and unfortunately no break today. Next week is going to be the same apart from its a 4 day week with remembrance day in there which is nice, then the following week my colleague is back from her vacation.

Thankfully its the weekend. I came home tonight and I had to lie down so I got the wee man up and lay in my bed for a bit with him while he watched some kids shows we actually did that for about an hour and it was very nice although i felt a bit guilty about sticking on the tele.

Its almost 9pm... going to watch some tv and then go to sleep. Don't have any plans over the weekend, although I will be up early tomorrow with Euan I will spend most of the day sitting about and will nap when he does.

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Lauren- glad you felt more comfortable with the mw in your home, its going to be great.


----------



## goddess25

Had a bit of a wierd day today, really missing my mum. I felt quite good getting up then I saw this horrible christmas advert on the tele about family and i kind of fell to pieces, it was very bizarre and basically I felt pretty drained and exhausted for the rest of the day.

Its 9pm and waiting for hubby to come home for dinner..

Watching some tv and browsing the net until he comes home. 

Anyway hubby off tomorrow so we need to have some quality family time together before the work week starts again.

Oh I meant to say had the oddest conversation with my manager the other day... she asked me for a letter that states my due date so she can start making plans for mat leave.. she told me that my mat leave will not start till my due date. I told her that I cannot possible work up to 40 weeks and she said that is what your vacation and sick time time is for. I need to check out my contract and call the union on Monday as that cannot be right.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes a very exciting time here for me.....thats us all signed over for the flat. Got keys, now just setting up all the bills etc...getting ready for xmas, than after xmas getting stuff ready for baby :)

scan is at 12pm ..... thats less than 3 hours :happydance: :yipee: very excited :D.....but at the same time ive got the nerves again, i feel like this before everyscan but i just feel today will be bad....FXed its not, bubs was alive and kicking last monday at 15 weeks when doc listned for heartbeat, so hopefullly all will be fine :)

Will update asap, have a nice day ladies and ill catch up properly later :) x


----------



## kanga

GL today m2A, look forward to reading your update later and finding out which team you are on! x


----------



## hb1

Ooo M2A - v excited to hear which style baby you're having!!!! 

Jo - :hugs: sounds like the old hormones have gotten hold of you - I've been crying at all sorts of stuff - doesn't take a lot!! and no - the maternity leave thing sounds bonkers - I would also check local maternity laws!!! 

Got my tiles today - they're lovely - slate - so hopefully by Friday we'll have a lovely floor, new bathroom tiles and a heated towel rail in. Really hoping will also have the gutters done and a shed built but the weather isn't so hopeful for that - and also need to source the shed - and one that doesn't take weeks and weeks to be delivered!!

Had a fab afternoon nap after shopping - not good for getting everything sorted but you can't win everything - and I was shattered!! ( my nephew wasn't up for a nap in the car yesterday ) My oh has cleaned the bathroom and run me a bath so going to soak my aching hips!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

M2A looking forwards to the update from the scan today xx

Rachel hope you are enjoying your weekend, seemed to have a lovely one planned. Great news about your OH! Seems like they are taking good care of you xx

Helen hope you had a nice time at your grans today xx

Lauren thanks for the tip about the oil, much cheaper. Hopeforlly if all ok at 12 weeks then i'll pop to boots and get some

Jo hope you are feeling better today and you had a nice family day with Euan and OH. :hugs: The maternity thing sounds weird, i'd def check that out as i'm sure you must be able to start before 40 weeks.

Lucy fingers crossed the women you have coming in for a trial will be good, then you can relax a little more.

AFM had mum and her husband round yesterday for dinner, went really well. Tired today from it, so just been relaxing and now OH is making steak and proper chips! yummy! 11 weeks tomorrow! ekk!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

We have a boy bump :D soo pleased :) it just feels right after losing max....was hard to get a good view and the woman asked if we could come back next week, but i said id go to the toilet and do some jumping, went back in ten minutes later after lots of fizzy juice as well and he displayed all for us :haha:, plus its more accurate at this stage if your told a boy than girl because if your told a girl the bits might not be big enough yet iykwim? but we seen a wee penis and the testiclas as the woman so kindly pointed out which i giggled at :blush::rofl:. Went to next and got some boys stuff :D

And got loads of stuff for flat today as well, ordered new bed etc....should be in by next weekend :) feelign very content just now with life :)


----------



## goddess25

Wow lots of excitement today.

M2A - Yay for a boy! I am so excited for you.

All is right again today, its 11am and we are about to head out somewhere, Euan has been awake since 6am so i am a bit knacked already.

Have a good Sunday everyone...


----------



## Lolly W

Massive blue congrats M2A!! That's fantastic news. Good for you going to get some boy stuff straight away. I'm havng a mild panic in case Livi turns out to be a boy - I've been sorting through all her clothes and 99% are unintentionally pink!

Really tired this evening so X Factor on the sofa and early to bed for me - Term tomorrow though!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Aww lauren i bet all your pink stuff is lovely :) ive been so used to calling bump 'Lola' our girl name, because i was so sure it would be a girl lol. So im very pleased. Oh not long now till your pink bundle of joy arrives :D x

I love looking back to the start of this thread....and seeing what was iykwim? when we came over to groups lauren you were just coming up to 12 weeks :o, and i was no where near close to my BFP its amazing how much changes so quickly even though at the time it seems sooo slow lol x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Welcome to team blue m2a!!! Any names picked out yet?? Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Congrats on team blue m2a!! Great you managed to get a few blue bits too!!


----------



## hb1

Yey M2A!!!! :happydance: :blue: :wohoo:

Lauren - am sure Livi is a girl :)

been thinking - was busy this morning shopping, then napped all afternoon so may have missed movements but can't recall feeling anything then, and since I got up from my nap I haven't felt much at all :shrug: so a little worried. Going to get the doppler out - hoping he goes bonkers tonight!!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

We have three names at the mo ..... Noah, Kian or Mason :) we're both siding with Noah just now though :)

x


----------



## Lolly W

M2A- I like Noah too - A friend of mine has a toddler named Noah and he is the sweetest boy ever. What is your surname and will he have a middle name?

H - I know exactly how you feel. I ended up in the maternity ward on a monitor as I got myself in such a state. Thankfully everything was fine and it really put my mind at rest. They were so lovely to me at the hospital and it looked as though 99% of the women on the ward were there for the same reason!

AFM - I'm sat sipping my first ever cup of raspberry leaf tea. Today is "Term Day" and I'm feeling rather pleased with myself. OH and I had a browse around Neal's Yard yesterday and he bought me the tea and some oils. He got really into it and he's now fully briefed on running me a bath with clary sage when contractions start and he's going to mix a massage oil with lavender and clary sage for later in labour! Bless him. I'm not sure whether nesting has kicked in but I'm planning a day in the nursery today. We are having fitted wardrobes put in on Thursday so I need to make sure it's tidy ready for that. 

I've just added my term bump to my journal xxx

PS - I've decided to sell one of my 6 (yes 6!) snowsuits that I'd bought for Livi. It's a leopard fur newborn size with ears so, if you're interested, you can find it here https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250723352123&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## hb1

Ollie perked up later on - phew!!

Loving the names M2A! :)

:happydance: congrats on being full term Lauren :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - glad you have made it to term woohoo...

M2A - Its exciting, all nice names. I have Noah on my list too although its not on DHs.

Helen - glad Ollie is moving around nicely now. its always a worry.

I have made my own little mile stone today which is awesome.. viability day today yippee!


----------



## Lolly W

goddess25 said:


> Lauren - glad you have made it to term woohoo...
> 
> M2A - Its exciting, all nice names. I have Noah on my list too although its not on DHs.
> 
> Helen - glad Ollie is moving around nicely now. its always a worry.
> 
> I have made my own little mile stone today which is awesome.. viability day today yippee!

Happy 'V' day! :cloud9:


----------



## hb1

Happy V day Jo :happydance:

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Happy v day :happydance: 

Hope all you other ladies are ok :flower:

Moving week this week, very hectic, might not be able to get on as much once moved, but ill end up popping to library daily for my b&b fix :haha:

Oh and i 100% felt bubba move today :) was amazing :) just sitting on floor, feels like if you were holding a gold fish in between your hands and it was wiggling everywhere :cloud9: was just brill! :) x


----------



## kanga

Happy V day Jo :yipee:

Happy term day Lolly! :happydance:

Love your names m2a and good luck with the moving x

H, glad Oliver has woken back up! x


----------



## cutelou101

Happy v day jo!!

Glad ollie is all active again helen xx

lovely names m2a!!

Lauren happy term day! Can't believe it will be any time now xx hope you had a nice day in the nursery 

11 weeks today, my first milestone! Just one week exactly until my 12 week scan, excited and scared!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Im sure your scan will be amazing lou :D

happy full term lauren :) hopefully wont be long till she makes an apperance :D x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OMG so many milestones, 

Happy V day Goddess - I remember being sooooo happy to reach this milestone

M2A congrats on team blue - I LOVE Noah, lovely name, glad all was well at scan - good luck with the move, hope not too stressful.

Lolly - Happy Full term :happydance: so exciting, it will be good to know if the clary sage etc all helps with the labour, I might get some if you feel it does.

Lou, one week till your scan - it will race by.

HB - glad Ollie perked up - every sunday my LO is quiet, its really weird but I am always worried on sunday evenings that somethings wrong, shes been kicking non stop today though. I wonder if its beacuse I'm relaxed on sundays or something. Anyway glad Ollie being a good boy today.

Am getting lots pains in cervix area last couple days and literallly need loo every half hour, think she's right on my cervix and bladder!!


Rachel - hope you're ok - are you still off work, hope you're relxaing and enoying it xx

Wonder how Dee is - she's only a few days behind Lolly!! Hope she updates us soon.


----------



## hb1

owww Lucy - hope she budges over for you!!

You still haven't changed your ticker - it always makes me giggle - the longest cycle ever :)

hx


----------



## kanga

hi ladies, hope she moves from your bladder soon QM! I can't cope with getting up in the night even once ;)

Lou, only 1 week left to the 12 week mark, very exciting :happydance: 

Why don't our pg ladies post a bump pic for us all!

I had a call with the occupational health lady today, she was really lovely and is going to suggest they take some of my work off me, that I work core hours 9-5.30 for a month, and take a lunch break every day. Love her! I'm back to work tomorrow, have been catching up on emails today but my computer is being annoyingly sloooooow. It's taking forever!

Scan next Monday x


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> hi ladies, hope she moves from your bladder soon QM! I can't cope with getting up in the night even once ;)
> 
> Lou, only 1 week left to the 12 week mark, very exciting :happydance:
> 
> Why don't our pg ladies post a bump pic for us all!
> 
> I had a call with the occupational health lady today, she was really lovely and is going to suggest they take some of my work off me, that I work core hours 9-5.30 for a month, and take a lunch break every day. Love her! I'm back to work tomorrow, have been catching up on emails today but my computer is being annoyingly sloooooow. It's taking forever!
> 
> Scan next Monday x

Here's my full term bump! :happydance:

Thought I'd add my 18 week bump as a comparison!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 37 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 1









Bump 18 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 84 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hb1

I haven't taken a bump picture yet ( not sure if I can fit him all in!!! ) but I will endeavor to do one and also scan in all my scan pics and post them too :)

Glad your OH dept are on the ball Rachel - and it is def wise to stick to core hours - I pretty much have since my mc last year and feel better for it - although I don't always take lunch I haven't had so many lunch hours in years!! and in 6 weeks time I'll be off for nearly a year and it'll all seem so insignificant ( crazy!! )

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I know HB - I'm really being superstitious and weird about my ticker( I m/c last time the day after I put one up) I will def put one up before I get to term though!!! - I have got one on facebook, can't believe how quick each week comes round. I'm definitely finding this third tri the quickest yet!!! Prob because busy at work and xmas coming so loads to do in shop - just want time to slow down now!!!

Not so bad on my bladder today than k goodness - Kanga I'm in the loo 4 times a night, thats been going on for about 4 weeks now!!! I hope it doesn't get worse than that!!! 

I need to post all my scan pics and bump pics too, I have taken some but got to work out again how to post pics on here after I've worked out how to upload to our computer!! I'm not very computer literate as you can see.

Rach that's really good news about work, make sure you stick to it too!!!

Lolly - anything happening??????


----------



## goddess25

Rach - so glad about work being a bit more supportive, sounds good.

Lauren - your full term bump is lovely, you look fantastic.

Lucy - I know what you mean about your ticker... the same happened last time to me too. Glad to hear that your bladder is not being kicked so hard anymore. I found that about 36 weeks onwards and especially when baby was dropping I was peeing 7-8 times per night basically sleeping for about 40 mins getting up to pee and then the same continued so in the morning i was exhausted. I hope that does not happen with you, i presume it will happen again with me but yes i was pretty fed up with it at the end. 

Hope your all having a nice day. It,s just after 8am here and have been in work about 30 minutes, this week seems a bit calmer. I missed lunch yesterday but I ate at my desk and left a bit early and came in a bit later to compensate. I am excited that its a short week.. one more getting up tomorrow then am off Thursday which is excellent.


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Lolly - anything happening??????

Well........nope, not really! I can definitely feel that Livi's head is engaged- my pelvis feels a little bit like there's a bowling ball in it which is not a pleasant sensation. She was 2/5 engaged last week and I wouldn't be surprised if that's increased as it's feeling different already. I'm struggling to turn over in bed and put shoes on but, other than that, I feel great.

Got my shower curtain, TENS machine and essential oils all ready for home birth. I just need to pop to Argos and a get a cheap bale of towels as the midwife suggested our John Lewis wedding towels might get spoilt! I'm drinking 3 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day in the hope of an easier pushing stage so I'll report back after the event!


----------



## kanga

It's all v exciting Lolly! Must be so good to be almost at the end just fine tuning all the preparations! x


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> It's all v exciting Lolly! Must be so good to be almost at the end just fine tuning all the preparations! x

It is good but just as terrifying as ever! I'm starting to really panic about abnormalities, still birth and other horrific outcomes. I keep having nightmares that are really distressing - last night I dreamed that Livi came out and was just a stuffed rag doll!

I'm trying to remember that things rarely go to plan and I should keep an open mind about when and where I give birth. I really don't care about my birth plan or wishes as long as she is safe and healthy.


----------



## hb1

Glad she's moved Lucy :)

GLad to see you seem more chilled out Jo - next time - take lunch!!

Lauren - you sound v prepared - like you said - prepare to any eventuality :) remember - for something bad to happen now is so so so rare and you would likely be aware of any major defects from your scan - I know it happens but no reason for this to be true for you :hugs:

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - you sound prepared.. and everything your thinking is totally natural at this stage, I spent quite alot of time thinking about abnormalities... and your right whatever happens to get her here safely is all good. I am looking forward to all the details and if the tea worked and also how the tens did.
In terms of her engaging it does get uncomfortable I remember in the last week before birth.. I felt such a pressure down there that I could only walk comfortably for a few minutes then I had to stop and sit or just stand for a few seconds before moving on... I kept saying to my midwife I feel as if the baby is going to fall out...

I am a bit more chilled work is fine, I took a very long lunch yesterday with a friend for almost 2 hours so that was great..planning on doing something similar today.

I have been at work since 6.45am as a friend that lives close by called and asked if I wanted a ride, she starts at 7 in the hospital so i figured getting in early and leaving early and avoiding an hour on the train and bus has got to be a good thing. Hard being ready for her so early though.

It's a bit too early to start work, most of my work today involves calling patients and doing lots of education.. and a few other bits but nothing major.

It's remembrance day tomorrow and Its great since I have the day off, looking forward to a lie in... Euan gets up about 8 so for me that is quite long.

Hope your all having a nice day.


----------



## kanga

hi All

I'm just finishing off my first day back, it has gone well.

My mentor is happy to speak to the people I work with to ask them to be nice to me and cut me some slack.

I have a dilemma and need your opinions please!

Shall I just come clean with this pregnancy? I know its really early and things may go wrong, but I think that would really help get it off my chest and therefore my shoulders. And it should help get my workload reduced.

What would you do?


----------



## kanga

Goddess, glad work was more relxaed for you today, and a 2 hour lunch break, good work! Well done for getting up early too x At least you have a lie in tomorrow x

On the subject, I had an absolutely disgusting lunch of burger & chips form the m&s takeaway counter today, how bad is that!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!! I've missed out on so much, I'll have a look after!! Rach, I think it might be best to come clean. The less stress you have the better and I definately think keeping secrets is stressful and if it eases your workload that has to help xx Lauren, not long now!!! I also want to know about the effects of the tea and the TENS machine, I'm thinking of trying these!! X Can't believe I'm in 3rd tri already!! Booked in to have a look around a birthing centre in December, I had Jess and Devon in the hospital but would like to keep my options open  not sure of birthing centre criteria though, does anyone know? It's coming up to the due date of our angel, Tuesday in fact. Hard to believe it, I'm sure I'll light a candle to remember. X


----------



## hb1

I found telling people straight away helped me - I had told them all about my mc so they understood I was nervous - and it meant that if it happened again people would understand too - the first time only a few people knew I was pregnant so the first time a lot of people knew was when I mc.

You might also feel emotional leading up to scans so people understanding what you are going thru might help too.

Jo :thumbup: good news on the work front :)

Yey to third tri Em!!! :happydance:

hx


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> hi All
> 
> I'm just finishing off my first day back, it has gone well.
> 
> My mentor is happy to speak to the people I work with to ask them to be nice to me and cut me some slack.
> 
> I have a dilemma and need your opinions please!
> 
> Shall I just come clean with this pregnancy? I know its really early and things may go wrong, but I think that would really help get it off my chest and therefore my shoulders. And it should help get my workload reduced.
> 
> What would you do?

Personally, I would tell them about the pregnancy - despite it being early days. I'm sure your colleagues will find it easier to understand and accommodate your feelings once they know x


----------



## kanga

Yay to 3rd tri Em, its come around really quickly! I was considering a birthing centre when I looked into it all the first time I got pg. I was really impressed with what is on offer - far more birthing pools, sensory rooms, normal rooms. You are not rushed in or out of there. I thought it seemed more like a home birth but with the safety net of more midwives and there would be other mothers to talk to afterwards. For my second or third child if I had already gone through it, I would probably go for it. For my first I am actually thinking c section to avoid the worry of what may go wrong.

Thanks for all your advice. I think I agree and will probably come clean tomorrow. Feel slightly bad as I havent told family yet!


----------



## goddess25

I agree with the others, I would definitely tell your colleagues about it aswell so they can understand a bit more, and in turn be more supportive. I know what you mean though about feeling guilty... I told work too before my family and yes I felt guilty about it too but they are never going to know.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Rach i told everyone straight away this time, more so incase anything went wrong they knew what id already been through and could support me better :thumbup:

Yay to 3rd tri em!

Had midwife today, i declined the downs and spina bifida tests, listened to heartbeat, felt uterus, blood pressure, wee the usual crap lol. Then discussed homebirth :yipee: the midwife is more than happy with this choice, says in this area its becomining more and more popular, and that when i go back for my next app at 23 weeks on 22nd dec, to have made a defo decision so we can get the ball rolling with sorting it out, its soemthing i really want, but will see how my health progresses throughout just now, but FX'ed x


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel - glad your first day back went well. I told my work early and before my family. It helped with them understanding what is going on. So glad your work is being supportive since your return.

Em - happy 3rd Tri! I'm looking into birthing centre too, as not sure on hopsital or home. Think they are really nice, more space, pools etc. And the one nearish us has double rooms so dads do not have to go home after. Only prob for me is they are 45 mins away, so doubt i be allowed to go!!

Lauren - sounds like you are all ready, let us know how the raspberry tea and tens machine are. When do you see your midwife again?

M2A - good news on midwife!

OH laughed at my 'bump' picture i got him to take today! I can see a diff, but in the picture it doesn't show much. Popped it in my journel, as just wanted to watch my body change each week but can't see diff between 10 and 11! I was told at my internal i have an inverted unterus, does anyone know if this means i'll show later??


----------



## hb1

Not sure how an inverted uterus would impact your bump - I think it'll be a couple of weeks before anyone other than you will be able to see the diiference :flower: Glad the ms is gettig better :)

Yey to homebirth news M2A :) not long till your past the halfway point - are you finding it's going quicker now?

31 weeks for me tomorrow :) 9 weeks left !!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Oh wow Helen! Really not long now!! When foes mat leave start?

Just been searching it, not much on it, but found it's calked retroverted! Doh! Silly me forgetting what she said! Looking forward to an ikle bump!


----------



## goddess25

Helen you are getting on wow 9 weeks to go.. so fast.

Lou - I have a retroverted uterus also or commonly called a tilted uterus. I did not start showing until about 26-27 weeks first time around and I never got very big at all which was a bonus actually at the end. This time I started showing early ish and my bump is reasonable at 24 weeks but it doesn't seem to be growing any. My MW tells me its because yes there is more room for baby to grow in.

I have a MW appointment tomorrow and there are a few things I need to discuss with her, I checked my last pee sample from last week on my computer at work yesterday(yes I am technically not supposed to but I figured if I have access to my own results I will cheekily check).. and it appears that my urine infection is still there despite my course of antibiotics... my first sample was >100 million coliforms and this time it was 90 million so it is going down so I suspect that I will be put onto a stronger dose of antibiotics. I want to ask about getting a flu shot aswell.. I know its recommended in pregnancy esp if you are pregnant in flu season and if babe will be born in the flu season but just not that comfortable with it.

They don't have any birthing centers over here which is a shame they sound nice. M2A hope everything goes well on having the homebirth there are quite a few of us then wanting that... I am going to take some advice from Lauren once she has had the wee one.


----------



## hb1

6 weeks left - maternity leave starts 23rd December - I am off this week and off the week 6th December and then 17th December for a day ( poss the 16th December afternoon too ) so less than 5 actual working weeks left :) 

Although with all the stuff I need to do both at work and to prepare for Ollie I am feeling very overwhelmed.

Good luck for your MW appt - I have one tomorrow too - hope your infection is sorted soon :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I'm afraid I have a worrying update from Lucy (Queenie Murphy). She has contacted me via Facebook as she can't get on here with her phone. Her waters broke during yoga last night and she has been in hospital ever since.

She's on a drip to try and slow her contractions and has been given steroids for the baby's lungs. I've told her we're all thinking of her and praying everything will be ok. I'll report back with any updates.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lolly W said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm afraid I have a worrying update from Lucy (Queenie Murphy). She has contacted me via Facebook as she can't get on here with her phone. Her waters broke during yoga last night and she has been in hospital ever since.
> 
> She's on a drip to try and slow her contractions and has been given steroids for the baby's lungs. I've told her we're all thinking of her and praying everything will be ok. I'll report back with any updates.

Oh no, poor Lucy :-( how scary for her. Will have her and baby in my thoughts and prayers, hopefully they'll be able to help. Fingers crossed for her xx


----------



## cutelou101

Poor Lucy, she and her baby will be in my thoughts. Hope the hospital is able to help. My fingers are very tightly crossed for Lucy xxx sending lots of hugs and love Lucy xxxx


----------



## Lolly W

Lucy is now 8cm dilated and her baby is on its way. The hospital have said they are very positive about the outcome - she is 29+5.

Lets all pray that our first Cyber Cycle Baby is as happy and healthy as possible.

xx


----------



## kanga

Oh my goodness, Lucy I am thinking about you and your hubby & baby. I have every crossed for you all and am sure it will be a good outcome. I'll be thinking about you all day and look forward to an update later x

I can't believe the first CCS baby is coming today!


----------



## hb1

Oh Lucy - I hope she and her little girl are ok!

Hang in there Lucy!! :hugs:

Thank you for the update Lauren :flower:

hx


----------



## hb1

And on the 2nd tri forum they had a list of statistics for preemie babies born at different stages and at this stage the statistics are very much in Lucy's favour - keeping fingers and toes crossed

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks for the update lauren. Thinking of Lucy all day, and her oh and baby xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

hb1 said:


> And on the 2nd tri forum they had a list of statistics for preemie babies born at different stages and at this stage the statistics are very much in Lucy's favour - keeping fingers and toes crossed
> 
> hx

I saw that too, looks very positive. Thoughts are with Lucy, OH and baby. She must be so scared. Will keep checking for updates, thanks Lauren. Love to Lucy xx


----------



## mrsG5

Thanks for the update. Its hard to believe she's on her way and probably here by now. xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Really hoping mum and baby are ok :hugs:, thinking of them both :flower:


----------



## Lolly W

I'm sorry for the delayed update - OH and I have had a pretty horrible evening all 'round. More about me another time.

Lucy had her beautiful little girl earlier today weighing in at 3lbs 4oz. She seems to be doing well and Lucy is staying in for another two nights before she'll be home. I'm not sure of any other details but thought while I was up at this crazy hour, I should make sure you're up to date.

x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thanks Lauren!!! Congratulations Lucy and OH!! I'm sure she'll be fine xxx


----------



## hb1

Thanks Lauren - hope you're ok

Congratulations Lucy!!!! :happydance: - that is a fab weight too - feeling extremely positive for them all - hope LO is home for Christmas!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks lauren hope your ok xx

congratulations Lucy!!! That's a lovely weight, hoping lo comes home for christmas! Wishing Lucy, oh and lo all the best xxxx


----------



## kanga

Yay, our first CCS Baby! congratulations Lucy!! Look forward to seeing some piccies, I bet she is just gorgeous x :pink:

I can't believe our first baby is here, its so exciting x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats lucy :hugs: im sure shell be just fine :) bet shes beautiful :flower:


----------



## mrsG5

Hi girls,

Im at Kingston for a scan later, do you reckon I should leave a card in maternity from all of us, or is that a bit stalkerish??? Don't want to freak her out.

Toni x


----------



## mrsG5

And lauren hope your day so far is better than last nights evening. xx


----------



## cutelou101

MrsG i think it's a lovely idea, what does everyone else think?


----------



## Lolly W

I really, really think that's a great idea Mrs G! I was going to ask Lucy which hospital she was at and potentially send a message to her. Please count me in and pass on my thoughts. Her full name is Lucy Wadie in case you didn't know xx


----------



## kanga

I agree, lovely idea, count me in please!


----------



## hb1

Fab idea!!!! def count me in :)

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Great idea :thumbup: count me in hun :flow:x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Me too!!! (although you've prob done it by now!!!) xx


----------



## goddess25

Count me in too.

OMG - What a shock... I don't look for 2 days and a baby is born.
Congratulations to Lucy on the birth of her amazing girl... what a great weight. I am sure at almost 30 weeks her little girl will do just great. I wonder why it all happened so early for her. Lucy you and your little one are in my thoughts.

Lauren - I know you were saying that you had a horrible night. I saw your status on facebook I am sorry.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Had MW appointment all is well, they seem to think my pee test is just contamination from vaginal stuff. Not much more going on.. baby seems to be measuring fine. The US at 20 weeks was totally fine. Talked about home birth a bit and DH came with me and asked lots of appropriate questions which was pretty good.

I had a phone call at work today from Steven, he was downstairs about to take Euan out to the park, he popped into the garage to get Euan's shoes and he promptly locked the door on him. He had no keys so basically Euan was locked in the house with no way in. He called me at work in a bit of a panic, I said ok I can leave and come home but it will take me an hour to get there, I can send the keys in a taxi, we can call an emergency lock smith and hopefully they will agree to come soon. He was worried incase he decided to go up the stairs and then would fall down them again. When he was on the phone he saw a fire engine.. driving up our street. He flagged it down and asked for help saying he was locked out, at first they said no until they found out there was a 20 month inside. They tried to get in but couldn't.. they could not knock the door in as Euan was standing inside... they got a locksmith to come and then he was inside. Basically he was locked in himself for about 90 minutes. Bless he was hysterical but the fireman gave him a little fireman hat and a dalmation soft toy..which was so cute. I never thought we would learn this lesson so early. A spare key is now in the garage and we need to give one to a friend that lives nearby.

Lucy - once again thinking of you. I am sure that everything will be just fine.


----------



## hb1

oh Jo - what a stress - glad Euan is safe and sound :)

Had my MW appt yesterday - my bp was 124/80, Ollie's hb was 132 - 141 bpm, was measuring 33cm so still 2 cm ahead - which is fine - no concerns - happy days!!

Hope you're ok Lauren :hugs:

hx


----------



## kanga

Jo, I'm glad your drama ended well, thise 90 minutes must have been awful to live through x

Lovely stats h, glad all is well.

Lolly, I'm so sorry about your puddy wuddy. Did you manage to locate him in the end? Sending you big cat cuddles x

afm, scan on Monday morning , eek!

I hope all is still well with Lucy & family. Really looking forward to an update and maybe a piccie or two of the little princess x 

I've update the front page, Lucy is our first CCS Mummy. We have a baby due every month from now to March! Lolly how is everything in your camp, any signs? (sorry you probably get this a lot now you are near the end!)


----------



## hotpinkangel

Oh Jo! How scary!! Hope he wasn't too scared? 
Rach, hope Lauren won't mind me saying but she lost her cat in a car accident :-( so sorry Lauren xx good luck for your scan, how are you feeling? I'll have everything crossed, third time lucky has worked for me and Lauren xx
Hope Lucy is doing well, and her tiny princess xx


----------



## hb1

Oh no - poor Lauren :( v sad 

Hope your scan's good Rachel - are you still going it alone? I'm going to be on tenderhooks on Monday so can only empathise to how you'll be feeling in the build up :flower: 

also Looking forward to Lucy's news - fxd all is well :)

hx


----------



## kanga

We are both going on Monday :happydance:

I feel so rubbish all the time now, it is like one long hangover! I can only eat bland foods. Over the last few days I have consumed the following crap: jacket pots, cheese, toast, crisps, donuts, cheeseburger, chips, roast chicken, bread & butter. this is not a good diet!

I've never felt this crap before so hoping it means something!

I'm so sad for Lolly. I am a cat lover/obsessive. My 2 cats are my world and I would be absolutely devestated if anything happened to either one of them so I feel for you Lolly x


----------



## hb1

So glad you're both going Monday - that's much better for you.

Yey for feeling crap!!!! it's def reassuring :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I'm afraid I haven't had any more updates from Lucy - I'm really hoping she, her OH and princess are doing well.

What a crappy couple of days I've had! Thans for your concern girls. I'm so worried a third and even worse fate is coming my way but I suppose there's nothing I can do if it is! Warning long story ahead! :coffee:

Well.... on Wednesday my beautiful baby boy cat failed to come home for his dinner. This, in itself, was extremely odd as in 11 years he has never failed to appear at the back door by 5pm. Anyway, OH and I stayed up all night (some people may think we're mad I know) looking for him in the wind and torrential rain with no success. OH went to work on Thursday morning so I set about searching all the hedges, farm buildings and fields etc around our house - again no luck. OH came home early from work and, while it was still light, we went and put up some missing posters in the local area. While we were out OH had a call on his mobile from our neighbour to say that a local girl had found an injured cat in the road the day before and had taken it to the vets but it couldn't be saved. OH told me and I collapsed on the road in a hysterical heap - I just couldn't keep it together. We rang the vets she had taken it to and suggested that we go and see whether it was our boy. I didn't think I could do it so OH went in to identify him while I waited outside. I could see through the glass door that OH was crying so decided to go in and say goodbye which was absolutely devastating. I know it's better to have closure and know what happened but he was taken from us far too soon and we are heartbroken. We've just been and found the girl who tried to help him and given her a letter I wrote to say thank you. What a kind, lovely person to bother trying to save him.

OH didn't go into work yesterday as I think he was worried about my fragile state. We spent the morning feeling sorry for ourselves and then OH managed to walk into the bed and both fracture and dislocate his toe. We spent the rest of the day in A&E having xrays and treatment and now he's on crutches!

Anyway, enough about me - I'm being self indulgent wittering on about my problems. No twinges yet - just been for our antenatal class at the hospital. Didn't really learn anything new but it was worth going as it feels that bit more real again now.

Will keep you posted as and when I hear from Lucy - Did you drop a card in afterwards Mrs G?
 



Attached Files:







Clydey Small.JPG
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - It does sound like a horrible few days you have had for sure. I would have been the same if I was my cat too.. we will have had her for 11 years in April and I cannot imagine what you have been through. Glad your feeling ok. My hubby did something similar recently he bashed his toe of a bit of the sofa and I am sure he fractured it too, it was his little toe.. but he refused to go to A&E. He hobbled about for awhile but it seems to be ok so perhaps it was just lots of bruising.

I hope everything is ok with Lucy and her LO, was thinking about them during the night. Its funny how we have really developed into quite the little support groups, I feel like your all friends even though we have never and wont ever meet. Thanks for all the support.

Hope all the scans and everything go well next week.


----------



## cutelou101

Lauren so sorry to hear about your cat xx you must be deversated xx My fur babies mean the world to me, so i can imagine what you are going through, sending you a big :hug: Sorry to hear about OH too, is he in much pain with it?

Rachel will be thinking of you on Monday. How far gone will you be by then? Glad Oh can make it with you. A long hangover is pretty much how i would discribe my first tri too, so hopeforlly a good sign xx Don't worry about the food too much, if it makes you feel any better i feel so rubbish with the sickness that the only foods i can eat the past 4 weeks are chips (and proper home made ones!), chicken, roast potatos, burgers, breaded chicken, crisps etc. I can not stomach veg (which OH finds very funny, saying it's def a stratty in there!)! And it used to fill half my plate!! Hoping to get back to balanced diet in 2nd tri xx 

Jo it must have been a dreadful 90 minutes for you and OH. Glad Euan is all safe and sound. I know what you mean, all thursday i was thinking of lucy, kept checking FB and here to see for any news, i feel you are all friends too, even though we have never met x

Helen great news that everything is going good! 

Hope everythings ok with Lucy. OH and LO xx

Scan for me on Tuesday, 12+1. Been trying to keep myself busy to not think about it, made choc chip muffins, a cheesecake and apple crumble!! Got OH's parents round for sunday lunch tomorrow so that should keep me busy too. Not sleeping well at night though, think the worry is coming out in my sleep, very dreamy.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## kanga

Lolly again I'm so sorry. I did the same thing as the little girl a few weeks ago. I initially thought it was my cat and jumped out the car while it was still moving and ran over to the cat on the grass verge, I was in floods of tears and my heart dropped out my body, so I feel what you're going through. Cat's are so amazing. Lots of :kiss: for yours x

oh Lou, yum yum, apple crumble, I could murder some apple crumble right now with lashings of cream!!

I'll be 7+3 by lmp on Monday, and 6+6 by the early scan I had. Hoping the dates may line up a bit and I'll be nearer the 7+3.

Goddess, I agree, we all seem a really good fit together and I love this group. We have come a long way since Lolly got her bfp on the first CCS x
Had a great nap this afternoon! watching strictly now x


----------



## hb1

Group hug :hugs: Jo - if you ever visit the UK again then I'm sure we would all have to meet up then!!

big scan week next week then - keeping fxd for Rachel and Lou :)

mmm Lou - loving the baking groove you've got going on!!

Rachel - scans are +/- 5 days anyway - particularly that early :)

AFM - just had a danisg pastry and getting ready for xfaxtor :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls! Rach, brilliant that oh can make it!! It's not nice having scans on your own. My first tri was exactly the same, sickness is a great sign apparantly!!! X
Lauren, I lost my furbaby Nemo in a car accident while I was pregnant with Jessica, it was devastating. And my first furbaby Sooty lived to 15 years, I saw her being born, and kind of grew up with her iykwim. Now we have Lola, she's 2 but is like a kitten. I can imagine how you both feel. Xx
Lou... Where have those 12 weeks gone? Wow!!! 2 scans this week then! Looking forward to some pics!! X
It is funny how we all have stayed as a group, you're all great, I hope we stay in touch after the babies are born!! Xx 
Right, I'm going for my Chinese now, and to watch X factor!! OH is off now until Monday which is nice, he can finally come to a midwife appointment with me!! Hope you all have a lovely weekend! Hugs, Em xx


----------



## cutelou101

I know, i'm still in disbelief, really didn't think I would fall preg that month and did!! So pleasedi tryed the herbs now!! Glad oh can come with you, be nice for him to be there xx

loved the baking today! Kept thinking I will be doing this with my little one in a few years!

Rachel My first scan measured me at 5 to 6 weeks when I was 6+3. but had measured out fine by 9 weeks, so as Helen said I think it's hard to measure dead on that early so try not to worry if a few days out xx be thinking of you. Got loads of crumble left, made it for oh dad as he doesn't like cheesecake, so he can have muffin or crumble!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yeah rach try not to worry to much my dates were all over the place so early hun.

LMP - Scan dates
7w - 6+4
8+4 - 7+6
10+3 - 10+2
12+2 - 13+1
13+2 - 13+2 :D it took a while for me dates to even out but they did but not until 13 weeks from LMP so try not to worry to much if they dont, after my 2nd scan i really paniced but things were ok :thumbup: x


----------



## goddess25

Rach my dates were a bit all over the place too at the beginning and once the baby was bigger it all seemed to catch up. I have such a good feeling this time for you.. I would say the first 16 weeks for me were a bit of a long hangover feeling and i have to confess parts of it have not really left, I am still really tired but I think thats more to do with having a toddler around.

I am excited to catch up with all the scans next week.. Rach and Lou they are both going to be great.

I am sure we will all keep in touch when the babies are born.. we can just move our group over to another board hopefully or keep it here. Quite a few of us are on facebook too so thats a nice way of seeing pictures and stuff aswell.

Its 9.16pm and DH is on his way home from work with pizza hut take away.. so we are going to have a carpet picnic with it and watch an episode of a tv show called supernatural we have taped from last night.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yeah im sure we all keep in touch once we all have our cyber cycle babies :) we can move over to the parenting groups if we cant stay here :)

Oh a pizza sounds nice :) hope you enjoy.

x


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck today rachel! Be thinking of you xxx

hope everyone had a nice weekend x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Rach, good luck today, will be thinking of you, but im sure all will be fine :flower:

Ive got a day of ironing ahead of me .... oh how exciting :lol:, and midwife again at 12.40pm, because the dopey cow didnt store my booking bloods properly and by the time they reached the hospital the blood had clotted :dohh: so here i am having my booking bloods done at almost 18 weeks pregnant :thumbup:, i really dont think my midwife should be a midwife, she has done everything wrong so far! :haha: x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh happy 12 weeks lou :happydance: x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Happy 12 weeks Lou!!! X
Good luck for the scan Rach, can't wait for the update later!! X
Midwife this morning for me, 28 week appointment so bloods :-( xx


----------



## hb1

Good luch Rachel - thinking of you

Happy 12 weeks Lou - you're a plum now!!! :)

Hope your MW appts go well M2A and Em :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Well...I'm back, Ollie seems fine, kicking away at the Doppler, measuring 29 cms, blood pressure and urine fine so I'm happy!!!  Rob's not at work today so he's taken Devon out with his remote-controlled car, then we're going out for lunch. Then one of my best friend's dad's funeral, so a busy day, but sad. Will check in later for scan and appt updates!!! Em xx


----------



## kanga

Hi ladies, quick update from me! Scan was fine, she said I was measuring perfect for my dates, so back on track. she showed us the hb flickering away (I couldnt really see it!) and she was hapy with what she saw. Saw the doc afterwards & had bloods taken. The doc said that if you see an embryo measuring dtaes with a hb at the stage, then the chances of mc are low, so it was all good. Apart from the 4 hour wait!

Thanks for all your support x


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel great news so pleased for you! Thats a long wait, but well worth it! When are they seeing you again?

Glad the MW went well em xx

Hope MW went well M2A x

Thanks ladies, Can't quiet believe i'm 12 weeks, really hope alls well tomorrow!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Brilliant news Rach!! You must be so happy!!! X


----------



## kanga

Thanks Lou, I go back every 2 weeks until I am 14 weeks. They do bloods, urine & mrsa each time. It was 9mm today

GL tomorrow, happy 12 weeks!

Em, glad all went well x

How is your to-do list coming along H?

M2A, sounds like you need to have words with your midwife, lol, hope the ironing was fun ;)

Still no update from Lucy, I hope everything is well with them. x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh so happy for you rach :happydance:, and not to long till you get seen again :flower:

Midwife was ok, only probelm was it wasnt my midwife that was doing the repeat bloods, it was the witch i had when pregnant with max :cry: the one who was horrible who i had to put in compalints about and she got a written warning! i think when she seen me she just about died on the spot!....i wasnt happy with it you think they would know not to let her see me! but so so....i just got on with it, just bloods anyway.....think she took about 7 tubes :shrug: god knows why because my last booking bloods they only took 3.

Glad midwife went well em :flower:

Good luck lou :hugs: not that you'll need it :)

Sitting listening to vh1 with the xmas songs :yipee: any one else already in the festive mood lol? x


----------



## hb1

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: Fab news Rachel - so so pleased for you - and glad they are looking after you :)

Glad the mw appt went well Em :)

Sorry you got stuck with that idiot woman M2A :hugs:

Hoping the work is done by wednesday, shed is up and made a good dent in the storage - still tons to do but feel we are getting somewhere - can't wait till they finish the tiling as the house now needs cleaning from top to bottom!! everything needs to be pulled out and cleaned - there's tile dust everywhere!! 

And I do have some xmas spirit already - helps that my count down to maternity is my countdown to xmas!! :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Rach - fantastic news, i knew it would be fine, well done and your right the chances are really low.

Lou - Happy 12 weeks and good luck tomorrow, looking forward to checking in and seeing your update.

M2A - sorry you got the midiwife that you don't like, hope all is well with the blood work. Our midwifes over here don't take blood, you have to go to a lab and get it drawn its a bit if a pain.

Em - woohoo hope your day is ok today despite the funeral, its always sad.

Am worried about Lucy.. I know she has got better things to do than update us lot as she will be glued to that little girl in the NICU but I just wish we knew that they were ok.

Am at work, my colleague is back from vacation so it was nice to pass her patients back to her.. however all is fine!


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I'm getting a bit worried about Lucy too - I suppose, if she's still in hospital, her phone may have run out of charge but I haven't had an update for a while now. I really hope everything is ok. Did I miss whether MrsG dropped in a card?

Rach - Fab news about the scan and that monitoring is fantastic. Time for a ticker soon I feel....

Lou - 12 weeks yay! Good luck and, remember, you're already half way to viable!

Feeling very Christmassy here as I bought our Christmas cake, Christmas pudding and a "My 1st Christmas" stocking for Livi in Tesco yesterday. We had £37.50 worth of Clubcard vouchers so I went a bit mad!

Just taken my 38 week bump pic so will post it later x


----------



## kanga

I'm worried about Lucy too, hope everything is going well and she's just been really busy going to the hospital and seeing people. xx

Lolly, your ticker says 13 days to go, almost in single figures, eek!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't updated. I did drop the card in. I didn't ask the reception about the baby or anything but was in 2 minds about leaving it as I didn't want to upset her or anything. I'm sure she knows that we're thinking about her and her little girl. 

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh i do hope lucy and her wee one are ok :flow:

Good luck lou :) will check back later.

Yes chritsmas is close and its making me feel all warm inside already :D especailly as i'm not working now and wont be able to get a job at almost 20 weeks pregnant, so days cleaning and xmas and baby shopping sound good to me :thumbup: and im hoping after xmas the rest of the pregnancy will go quickly :)

Oh lauren not long at all...very excited for you 

Oh rach yeah i think its ticker time to soon :) x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

I'm back from the scan, all is well. measuring 69mm and heartbeat 157bpm. I have been put forward to 13 weeks exactly! Need to change my ticker!! New due date is 24th May. I will scan pictures in later today and post them, we are off to OH parents and maybe to town for lunch and shopping. Feel like getting nice maternity coat and new set of hat, gloves and scalf for winter.

Lauren thats not long now at all! Will check out your bump picture when i get back xx

Thinking of Lucy and her little girl too. Hope they are ok xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh lou im so happy for you :) and yay for being put forward :yipee: go treat yourself to that coat lol, will check back later for piccys :flower: x


----------



## hb1

Yey Lou!!! :happydance: good good news :)

Yey for the Christmassy feelings going round!! 5 weeks - not long now :) - you'll be viable by New year M2A!!!! 

Thank you for dropping the card in MrsG :) I think it was the right thing to do - at least she will know we are thinking of her - I am sure she is spending a lot of time at the hospital - although all the chances are fab for LO I am sure Lucy and OH will still be on tenderhooks until she's home and safe. :hugs: to Lucy :flower:

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies

The quickest of quick updates - I'm home for a couple hours then going back to the hospital - 

Sorry I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts properly - though Mrs G I didn't get a card and I was in till yesterday!!!!

I will do full birth story later on but just wanted to let you know so far all is ok. My little girl - Thalia Louise Caroline Cecelia Wadie was born at 4.04 pm on 11/11/10. I was so terrified to look at her when she was born as she was so early but she came out crying which was fab- they'd told me she prob wouldn't as so early so when I heard that it was such a good moment - she was whisked straight off to neonatal and is still there in intensive care - she was 3 pounds 1.5 oz. Shes lost quite a bit - as is normal with new babies, I'm just desperate for the change to happen and her to start putting on but they warned me could be two weeks. She is beautiful. I have tons pics and soon as I have more than a few mins I will. She is breathing on her own which is fantastic but we have to take each day as it comes and have been warned bad days can follow good.

Oh ladies, I'm so shattered, I was discharged yesterday which was hardest thing ever - I drove back at midnight to see her as couldn't bear it and was there again at 7 this morning. I'm expressing milk for her every 3 hours and she's tolerating it well.

I'm just so scared most of the time but also so in love and happy.

Lolly I hope you're ok and thanks for passing messages on - despite my waters breaking during class - the yoga breathing seriously really helped during the labour. I used your ' safe and strong ' thing on my breaths in and out as well as ' f**k you and pain on some other ins and outs!!! It did seriously hurt the labour but its true what they say - all forgotten now and I'd do it again in a second.

Anyway, got to express some milk and then back to hospital

Thank you all so much for kind messages and thoughs

L.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsG5

Im so pleased for your Lucy and will be thinkning about you and Thalia. I left the card upstairs in maternity reception and they said you were there?

You could always ask again next time you are in.

Can't wait to see your photos.

xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lucy, thank you for updating us especially when you are going through so much, we've all been thinking about you! She's got a beautiful name, I can't wait for the pics!! Love to you all xx 
Lou, great news!! Can't wait for your pics either. Xx
Today is my due date from my earlier/c in feb. Feeling quite sad today but am so grateful to be carrying Ollie and to have my beautiful babies already. I'm going to light a candle tonight xx


----------



## hb1

oh Lucy and Em your posts have brought me to tears - so so happy for you Lucy - fab news - the fact she is breathing on her own and eating is wonderful :happydance:!!

:hugs: Em - it'll be good to have a quiet moment for you and your angel :flower:

off to try and compose myself

hx


----------



## kanga

Lucy, loved the update, thanks for popping by! Am so pleased everything is well, Thalia is such a beautiful name, can you pick a name for my baby please! It's great she is breathing and feeding and that you're expressing. It must be such a magical time for you right now, you sounded loved up and quite rightly so. 

I still can't believe we have a CCS baby! :happydance:

Em, thinking of you on your due date :hugs: You are blessed to have such a lovely family round you x

H, love the pg hormones x


----------



## Lolly W

Well girls, I'm balling my eyes out here! 

Welcome Thalia (what a beautiful name Lucy), I am so so so happy that things are looking positive and that you're able to express for her. What a wonderful miracle - I'm completely in awe of how you're coping. Looking forward to seeing pics. Much love to the Wadies x

I'm also crying at Kate Middleton showing off Diana's engagement ring. What a poignant gesture. Ho hum, this baby must be arriving soon - I'm a mess!


----------



## cutelou101

So great to hear from you Lucy! Thalia is a lovely name, so pleased that you and Thalia are doing well and she is breathing on her own and your able to express for her. Sending you lots of love xx

Em thinking of you on your due date xx

big :hugs: lauren and helen xx

I've popped my scan pics below
 



Attached Files:







13weeks1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1









13weeks2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1









13weeks3.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1









13weeks4.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## QueenieMurphy

JUst a quickie before I dive into bed before my next express!!

I got the card - thank you sooooooooo much Mrs G and all sisters, I asked at reception and they found it for me.

Will definitely try and get a pic on as soon as poss

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Wow what a lot to catch up on.

First of all.. Lucy I am so happy to hear your news, Thalia is a beautiful name and thanks for the update, I can imagine yesterday being very tough away from the hospital, but the fact that she is breathing on her won it sounds like she is doing really well, what a tough little cookie. Looking forward to hearing the full story and the follow up with pictures, we know that your first priority is to be with Thalia, we are just happy to hear that your all doing ok. I am sitting at my desk and have to confess to a few happy tears as well and some sad tears at the same time. What a hormonal bunch.

Lou - Congrats on the scan, your pictures are fantastic. Am so pleased for you and its always nice getting popped a bit ahead on your dates.

Lolly - wow almost into single figures there girl, your bump is awesome. I think we all had a wee teary moment so its not just you but I do hope that baby arrives soon. I never knew about the Kate and Will wedding announcement that is quite touching giving her his mum's ring, hopefully they will be a far happier couple.

Emma - huge hugs to you today, Its tough and we all go through this on our due dates, I know you will remember your angel tonight. 

Helen - shame we all can't have a group hug and go support Lucy at the hospital with food parcels and cups of tea.

I have no news, just checking in to see what was going on.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Lauren

:hugs: Jo

fab pics Lou :) Looking fab for 13 weeks

You're doing so well Lucy - hang in there - lots of kisses to Thalia :kiss:

pg yoga for me tonight - met my friend and her little baby ( 5 weeks old ) at maccy d's for tea then we went round mothercare - got my perineal massage gel then went off to yoga. Got tomorrow off so can get my car in for a service and the floor can be finished ( please oh please!! )

Oh and think I had my first proper bh!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Helen...good luck with your floor!! X
Lou, pics are lovely, and so clear! So happy for you!! 
Xx


----------



## goddess25

woohoo to the BH...


----------



## kanga

goddess25 said:


> woohoo to the BH...

I'll second that!


----------



## cutelou101

kanga said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo to the BH...
> 
> I'll second that!Click to expand...

I'll third that! x


----------



## Lolly W

Wow Lou, your scan pics are fab! You must be over the moon. Did they give you a date for your 20 week while you were there? As I recall, they made my 20 week appointment at my 12 week scan. 

Lucy - I simply can't wait to see pics of Thalia!

H - that's great news on the BHs! I'm not getting any at all which seems strange but maybe it will all kick off for me without warning! I've got pg yoga tomorrow evening and I haven't been for 3 weeks. Something always seems to crop up on a Thursday. 

It's the strangest feeling waking up every morning wondering if today will be the day. I know I can't influence when and where it will happen and, for a control freak like me, that's a bit of a nightmare! Yesterday a lady in John Lewis asked me when I was due so I told her and she replied (in a horrifed voice) "and you're out?!" I was like "Yeah, why wouldn't I be?" 

Should I really confine myself to the house until I go into labour? All the advice I've had has been to keep mobile and busy so I don't dwell on it. I've been reading that a lot of women who 'rest' in the last two weeks end up going overdue so I'm keeping busy! OH is on the end of the phone if I need him and I'm never far from home if I need to get back in a hurry. 

Anyway, on that note, I'm off to meet two of the girls I met at our NCT class for coffee at Starbucks. Fingers crossed my waters won't break until I've finished my blueberry muffin and decaf mocha!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lauren, I never had BH at all that I noticed in my first pregnancy!!! And I never stayed at home just in case baby came!! Really you could have another 2-3 weeks left....(sorry!!) xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi lauren - no they didn't give it to me which was a shame, should be the first week of the new year. I rung them today and they said they just send a letter out, so a waiting game for me. No i don't think you should confine yourself to the house, you'll go stir crazy!! All i've read says that it is best to keep busy and going, and like you said you are not going far, and OH can get to you quickly. Hope you had nice time at starbucks, my friend made some really good friends from NCT.

I'm thinking of booking a private scan on my OH birthday, we have the midwife that day too, i'll be 16 weeks exactly! I think he would really like to know the sex (he doesn't mind either way but i'm guessing from what he's been saying he would love to know) and think it might be a lovely gift for him....its not too expensive anyway. We would not tell anyone else the sex (except you guys!) so be our secret. He is saying No to a doppler, so be chance for reasurrance for me too. What do you guys think?

Can't wait for the pics Lucy!

Went to aquasize today which was fun, back to work tomorrow, little worried but hoping it be ok.

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## Lolly W

Lucy has put a couple of fab pictures of Thalia on Facebook! She's so perfect and doesn't look as teeny as I thought she might. She looks really healthy and pink and seems to be enjoying cuddles with Mummy in one of the photos.

Unbelievably, Starbucks was shut! They'd had a leak so we had to go to Costa which wasn't as nice. They girls would good company though and we've all got the same fears at this late stage!


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - I agree you don't need to be sitting at home at this point.. not sure why people think you should. I remember getting comments like that too, and once baby was born the first few days we were at home but I wanted to get outside too, and people were telling me that I should spend the first month at home without taking baby outside...hmm.
Pants about starbucks being closed...glad you got to see some pictures of Thalia I bet she is gorgeous.. can't wait to see some either.

Lou - i think a scan on that day would be nice, you can find out the gender and buy a little something afterwards..sounds like a fab present to me.

I can't really remember having BH.. I know that I for sure had lots of pains the weekend before I went into labour and the midwifes thought it was labour aswell and then it stopped... so it was just a practice run I suppose.


----------



## hb1

Lou - glad you enjoyed aquasize :) Good luck with work tomorrow :flower: Think the scan is a fab idea - you could go and buysomething blue or pink for baby and go out for tea to celebrate :)

Lauren - think staying active is a good plan. shucks about the coffe shop :thumbup: on the company :)

I think it was BH - my whole tummy went extremely tight - really took my breath away!!! lasted for about 15 mins then went down again?? 

Floor is down!!! just need heated towel rail in - the clean up begins!!! at least it is movement in the right direction!! 

A bit miffed now - my mum and I had planned going shopping for Ollie - as my sis moved up here she was invited also. My mum suggested asking my MIL - which is fab and she said yes - now somehow along the line my sisters MIL has been invited - now I don't really like her - I'm perfectly polite and friendly to her when I see her at an event to do with my sis ( eg nephew's 1st birthday, sister's wedding etc etc ) but this is nothing to do with her, it's meant to be a day for Ollie and me - so have sent my mum a text saying this - I'm never difficult ( my sister is usually the difficult one!! ) and usually fit in with what everyone else does but this has really pissed me off - so now I've said that if she has to come ( eg they can't have the backbone to un-invite her or cancel her being there somehow ) then I won't be - will pick up my MIL and go shopping elsewhere - am well pissed off!!!

grrrrrr hx


----------



## goddess25

I think that's fair enough to be honest. It's your day and a big day buying stuff for the arrival. It most definitely should be for you and people close to you for sure. I am sure they will understand at the end of the day.


----------



## kanga

Lou your scan pics are lovely, congrats! Have you booked the birthday scan yet, that would such a cool pressie x

Helen, It's your day and so make it what you want. Whoever invited the other MIL will have to have a word, I hope it turns out ok! x

afm, was seriously worried last night as nausea has dropped off and i couldn't sleep. really worried it is all ending again as I approach the 8 week mark tomorrow. Tempted to try and get another 'Silver Star' scan on Monday but I have 2 important meetings and am torn between ducking out of them & getting another scan. dh says to not worry in case it is a self fulfilling prophecy. I hate these early weeks, it truly is torture.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Big hugs Rach, if you feel you need the scan for reassurance I'd go, it's awful to worry. I remember my first 12 weeks was just about poas and checking for blood. So scary. Xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: rach, if you feel a scan will reassure you then go for it :) the worrying constantly is awful, i never thought i'd get to 2nd tri. Up until 13 weeks i had 6 scans and found them good for reassurance.

Lucy i cant wait to see pics of your beautiful girl and glad to here she is doing so well :flower:

Lou your scan pics are lovely :) so happy things are going well this time hun :hugs:

AFM - just back from the doctor and diagnosed with ante-natal depression :( not something im very happy about but im glad i've got things rolling sooner rather than later to avoid PND etc in the future, ive always suffered on and off with it and got worse after losing max and once i got that bfp again i thought i was fine....not really so fine...but pleased with myself for getting the help now insted of in 3/4 months time. x


----------



## kanga

m2A, my heart goes out to you hun, sorry you have pnd :hugs: Hopefully they have set you on course for deadling with it and it will ease in time for the baby making an appearance x


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Rachel - get a scan if you're worried - nothing such as that could cause a mc :hugs: being reassured will help

:hugs: M2A - I remember you were really down before you got your bfp - I think when we're ttcal that magic BFP is all you can think of - but it never addresses the grief you are feeling that is driving the depression - you will still feel that hole that losing Max left in your heart. It is good news that you're addressing it now - you want to be in a good place when you LO arrives - as you deserve to enjoy it and be happy :hugs:

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

M2A, I have it too, it's really not nice. Mine started after I had Devon, and has definately got a lot worse during this pregnancy :-( they are aware how I am, and will monitor me after the birth. It's definately better to be aware and make others aware. Big hugs sweetie xxx


----------



## goddess25

Rach - huge hugs to you. I would get a scan too if you can, its really the only thing that can reassure us at this stage. We all know how your feeling we have been there.

I am a bit worried too... have not felt the baby move since very early yesterday evening.. which is a bit unusual. I am hoping he/she is asleep or behind the placenta. About to have some weetabix for breakfast and going to put a tonne of sugar on it to see if I can get some movement after. I also have very swollen feet that I noticed last night once I finally got to bed.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo, try laying on your left side after drinking/eating something sugary. ( if you can!! Keep forgetting the time difference!) but get checked out if you're still worried xx


----------



## hb1

Def get checked out Jo - am sure everything will be fine but best be sure :hugs:

hx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls everything was fine... i was just at work so could not lie down but figured a bowl of sugary weetabix would do the trick and after about 20 minutes baby was bouncing around.

Just home from work and need to get Euan up in about 10 minutes from his nap. I cannot believe what a quick week it has been at work... so glad tomorrow is Friday and then I will be off the weekend yay!


----------



## mrsG5

Sorry about the ante-natal depression girls, but you're right to get it sorted now and make sure people are aware of it.

Glad the weetabix worked. Its amazing what sugar can do but defo getting things checked if you're ever worried.

Hb i'd be pretty lmiffed too if I were you. It should be your day but know how things can get out of hand sometimes. How are you going with the work at home? Im now 3 weeks without a bathroom and losing the plot bigtime. Had a bit of an emotional breakdown last night, then lost my mucus plug. Lets hope baby stays put until i have a floor and somewher to wash.

Lolly Im pleased you met some nice girls with the nct and in a few weeks you'll all be going through the same thing so will be nice to have some girls near you. I'd defo agree about staying out and about as much as you want. You'll probably be cooped up when the baby comes intially so make the most of it now. Any signs things are starting to happen?

Anyway roll on the weekend, hope everyone has a nice one. xx


----------



## Lolly W

Not a sausage from me I'm afraid girls. I saw the midwife yesterday and Livi's head is 3/5 engaged but still no twinges or signs of a show. OH had the day off work today as he had to go to the fracture clinic about his toe. We went out for a nice lunch after his appointment and came home to watch One Born Every Minute on 4OD. Perfect afternoon!

We're settling down for an evening in front of the tv once I've had my bath so I'm feeling very relaxed. We're off to a friend's 40th tomorrow night which I'm secretly dreading as I'm sure to be the only sober (and massive) one!


----------



## hb1

Glad all is well Jo :flower:

:hugs: MrsG - so sorry about the bathroom - I know your pain well!! your mucus plug can replace itself - fxd LO stays in there - Tell him/her how cold and rainy it is out here - that should help.

Lauren - you're still going in the right direction :hugs: you're not overdue yet. Glad you're having a nice day of it all :)

AFM - shattered!! having a word with my mum has worked - have been assured that sister's MIL will not be with us - yey!!!! 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Glad all is well jo! X

sorry to gear about the AND m2a, :hugs: xx your right to get it monitored now and get the support you need xx

rachel I think you should get the scan if you need the reasurrance. I found the 1st tri sooo worrying xx

lauren looks like everythings heading in the right direction xx hope you had nice day with oh

mrsg sorry about the bathroom, hopeforly lo will stay put for you x

Helen glad your day was all sorted for you and now you can enjoy it. I would have Bern miffed too

hope everyone has a nice weekend

asm busy 2 days back at work, off shopping with friend tomorrow to get my bridesmaid dress for July! Plus lunch and a look round mothecare


----------



## goddess25

Mrs G - sorry about the bathroom I am not surprised about the meltdown... its got to bother you.. Hope LO stays in there after losing the plug. I went into labour about 2 weeks after losing my plug last time but there seemed to be more bits coming away for a few days before.

Its all getting exciting, lots of CCS reaching there due dates.


----------



## hb1

Just back from the shopping trip - all went well - am shattered!! Got TONS of stuff :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Oh its exciting.... what did you buy? What shops were you in?

I bought my first item today too... too fleecy baby blankets. It was a bit weird but nice.

I went to Wallmart today and bought tonnes of crap from the Christmas sweetie aisle... a massive tin of quality street, a chocolate orange and a big box of walkers shortbread so I am quite excited about the hall of goodies.. which is very sad really.


----------



## goddess25

Oh I just noticed my ticker, I will be in double digits tomorrow with days to go, I am quite excited about that.


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all,

I had a really uncmfortable stitch in my lower left side yesterday all day. I thought it could be the start of something but it doesn't seem to have come to anything overnight. Apparently there is a full moon tonight and lots of babies arrive at a full moon! 

My NCT friend, who was due the day after me, had her baby last Thursday! We were at our babycare class yesterday and saw her sister arriving to take them home! I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## hb1

Hi there 

Hopefully not long Lauren :hugs:

Good work on the godies Jo :) and yey to double figures!!

Hope you had a nice day Lou :)

We only made it to mothercare and next and toys R us ( as we went to the retail park first ) by then I was tooo tired and my spd was hurting so we went for tea.

I got loads of bedding ( crib and cot ), some clothes - play/sleep suits, socks, hats, mits, snowsuit, few littleoutfits etc, electric breastpump, breat pads, nipple cream ( how cosmopolitan ), breast flow bottles, sterilising stuff, baby monitor, nappy changing stuff, baby bathroom stuff, baby rocker/bouncy chair. 

Have to go through my sisters stuff before I go buying any more - then it's planning the hospital bag.

Off to do some work storing "things" then off to my sisters to look trhough the baby stuff :)

hx


----------



## kanga

Goddess, I'm impressed with your sweetie haul - everything one could ever want, yum! A nice little taste of home for you. And yay to 99 days, you're on the downward hill!

Helen, you have been busy, good work with all your purchases! Hope you are feeling more organsied now. How is the hypnobirthing prep going?

Has your stitch gone now Lolly? I'm sorry things aren't moving for you yet. She will be here before you know it. Have you got everything ready, nursery all done etc? Enjoy your last few days of freedom .. !

Spent lots of time with my niece this weekend, she is such a darling and so well behaved, goes to bed no fuss at all. I hope my baby (all our babies!) will be like that.

I wonder how Thalia is doing x


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - Don't worry your baby is going to be here soon. Try to get some relaxation in while your waiting.

Helen - It sounds like you had a fantastic shopping spree.. well done on getting all that in one day. Yay! I am lucky don't really have to buy anything... We have tonnes of stuff in the garage so need to bring that up at some point.. like the bassinet and get lots of stuff washed. 

About to head out to a Christmas fair which will be nice, its pretty cold today -1 at the moment and its to go to -5 throughout the day.. 

Hope you all have a nice Sunday.


----------



## mrsG5

Holy moly, beware of the full moon. Legs crossed girls!!

Glad you got loads of stuff Helen, I bought my monitor, steriliser, baby bath and other bits and bobs yesterday. I love John Lewis. Its blooming hard work shopping though, absolutely wrecked now.

i was getting this stitch too on both sides for a few days but nothing had happening. TMI but my bowels are a bit looser too!!!

Go on the double digits Goddess and make the most of the sweets. I've got Ferrero Rocher and heros which might not last until christmas.

As for the bathroom, we'll hopefully get it sorted for next weekend, just in time for my 86yr old granda to come over from Ireland and stay for a week. Its going to be a busy week. xxx


----------



## hb1

Hope you had a nice time Jo :) Is it snowing there then?

Rachel - glad you had a fab time with your niece :)

Fxd for the bathroom Mrs G :)

AFM - from my sister I have play mats, another bouncer, shawls, more crib sheets, blankets and tons of clothes ( up to 9 months ) and my mum has loads of the newborn clothes which we need to get yet along with some toys - more organising to do !! I am off in 2 weeks for a week so will at least be able to do that then.

hx


----------



## goddess25

It was snowing on Friday night... they are anticipating that its going to be a very wintery winter.... if that makes sense.. this side of the country and especially the south west coast where I am never usually gets snow... although its been here every year that we have been here. Euan seemed to like walking and playing in it, it was so cute viewing it through his eyes.

helen - you got loads from your sister excellent. Your right too it does take a lot fo organising.. I am not sure what to do with all the babies stuff. We have 3 bedrooms and the 3rd bedroom we keep as a guest room for our friends and families however Euan,s room is pretty small.. bigger than a box room but not too much, it has a built in wardrobe and we have some drawers in there its pretty full with all of Euan's clothes.. I think we will need to buy some more drawers and pop them inside the wardrobe for the babies items as its mainly sleep suits, onesies, hats etc..blankets and i better look out all the burp blankets again which will be wierd.

Mrs G hope you get the bathroom organised before your grandad arrives.


----------



## cutelou101

Helen sounds like you have a got lots of lovely stuff! Do you go on mat leave straight after your week off? Or are you going back for a bit?

Jo hope you had a nice time at the christmas fayre, i love the snow, Euan must find it so magical! Loving all the sweets! Yummy! And Yay to double digits!!

Rachel glad you had a nice time with your neice x

MrsG hope you get your bathroom done in time, not too much longer for you now! x

Lauren hopeforlly not too long now :hugs:

AFM had nice weekend shopping with my friend. Had a play with the buggys in mothercare and managed to get some christmas presents and OH birthday present. Been having sharp pains in my 'bump', hoping just ligiment pains, mananged to tame my belly iching with the derma mum a bought at weekend (Thanks Lauren!)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sorry ladies not been around for a few days, hope you are all ok, not had a chance to catch up yet. 

Not been very well here, we had a new store opening here on sunday so me and mum went to get some stuff for flat, standing in the que and i remember telling my mum i didnt feel very well, next thing i know im outside. Fainted and fell straight down while in the que, mum got me home and phoned nhs 24 who called maternity unit and midwife and said either to go to hospital or rest and get to gp first thing, I got to the doctor this morning, very low blood pressure which becomes more low when i stand up, just to take it easy just now and if i have any more dizzy spells to call nhs back and get to hospital. x


----------



## kanga

oh dear M2A, that's not good. No quick standing up for you! Hope you didnt bang anything when you fainted and fell over and you're feeling a bit better now.

I feel crap today. Getting a tad sick of it. I know shouldn't moan and should be grateful but boy, do I miss enjoying food and being able to consume something without feeling sick. This is the longest hang over ever!!

Supposed to be working from home today but I can't be bothered to do anything and am just mega bored!

Has anyone heard from groovygrl or the key recently?


----------



## Lolly W

M2A - So sorry to hear about your funny turn. What have they said about the blood pressure? Is there anything they can do or are you just resting up?

Rach - I know what you mean. I really didn't enjoy much for most of the 2nd tri but it improved for a while and it's only the last couple of weeks I've been off certain foods again. It does feel exactly like a hangover for me too so I can completely relate! I had Appletise in a champagne flute last night to feel all grown up and then spent all night burping as I obviously can't take fizzy drinks right now! OH had to sleep in the other room as I was gurgling away until the early hours :blush:

Not heard a sausage from Groovy or Dee lately - I'll do some stalking and see whether they've been posting elsewhere. I really hope they're ok. I think Dee was due just after me - maybe she's had the baby! :baby:

My friend had a baby boy this morning and she called him Isaac. I don't know anymore than that as she just posted it on my FB wall! I can't remember whether I've already said but my NCT friend who I met for coffee last week also had a boy (after leaving me in Costa Coffee!) and called him Elliott. He was 7lbs 11 oz and she just used TENs and a bit of gas & air at the end - what a girl! I'm a tad envious of these new arrivals particularly as both friends were due after me. I know it's just hormones, I'm over the moon for them but I want to know my Livi is safe and well :shrug:


----------



## kanga

Livi is safe & well, she's just not ready to come out yet, She's starting as she means to go on - letting you know who the boss is! I can imagine it's not great seeing people have their babies before you when all you want is yours, but she will be here before you know it.

I remember when I was in single figures, and it was xmas time. For weeks and weeks we would be singing carols in assembly, making xmas cards in class and practicing for the xmas nativity. Then eventually, after what felt like years of waiting, it was time to break up from school, and we only had to endure 4 nights before Santa came. When it was time to go to bed for that final time on xmas eve, if felt like I had waited an eternity for it, but now it was here, it felt like I hadn't waited that long at all and I was glad of the wait as the morning was going to be SO GOOD! And indeed it almost always was. especially the year I got a scootex AND a bike. 

Well when Livi gets here it will go by in a flash and it will be like getting a scootex, a bike, an a-la-carte kitchen, a glow-worm & a tiny tears, all in one xmas. And thereafter, the wait will seem like a blink of an eye x


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> Livi is safe & well, she's just not ready to come out yet, She's starting as she means to go on - letting you know who the boss is! I can imagine it's not great seeing people have their babies before you when all you want is yours, but she will be here before you know it.
> 
> I remember when I was in single figures, and it was xmas time. For weeks and weeks we would be singing carols in assembly, making xmas cards in class and practicing for the xmas nativity. Then eventually, after what felt like years of waiting, it was time to break up from school, and we only had to endure 4 nights before Santa came. When it was time to go to bed for that final time on xmas eve, if felt like I had waited an eternity for it, but now it was here, it felt like I hadn't waited that long at all and I was glad of the wait as the morning was going to be SO GOOD! And indeed it almost always was. especially the year I got a scootex AND a bike.
> 
> Well when Livi gets here it will go by in a flash and it will be like getting a scootex, a bike, an a-la-carte kitchen, a glow-worm & a tiny tears, all in one xmas. And thereafter, the wait will seem like a blink of an eye x

A Scootex AND a bike!!? Wow, you were one lucky little madam! :haha: Don't worry, I felt the same when I set eyes on my pink Raleigh "Prima" racing bike AFTER unwrapping my Spectrum + 3 computer in 1987! What lucky girls we were. I did laugh out loud at the A-La-Carte kitchen analogy - I bloody loved that little red plastic kitchenette although all the food and pans seemed to be lost by New Year as I recall.

I just wish I knew when my Livi Christmas was so I could count the days, hours and minutes. At least we knew when Santa was coming grrrrr.


----------



## hb1

Jealous of the snow Jo!! Could Euan go in the larger room and just sleep in with LO or you if you have guests?

:hugs: M2A - that must have freaked you out! have you always had bp on the lower side? 

:hugs: Rachel - it's hard being so nauseous - hang in there - it should ease by xmas as your placenta should be taking over then :)

Glad you had a fab time Lou - did you see a pram you fancied ?

Lauren - at least your not overdue yet :hugs: Rach put it well ( she's a sentimental sausage :) ) 

AFM - had our water birth class today - v excited and Ollie seems to have been doing lots of stretches today and sticking his little body out :cloud9:

Also my friend that lost her baby in third tri came back to work today - we had a little talk - she's so brave and while obviously devastated she can talk about what happened with her little boy. She was worried about me feeling awkward and I was worried about her feeling upset being faced with pg people so it was good to speak to her and get that out of the way.
hx


----------



## kanga

H, well done speaking to your colleague. It must be really hard for her coming back so having people like you will be a real bonus.

Lolly, I did indeed get a Scootex & a bike, couldn't believe it! They should bring back the scootex. We had hours of fun playing chase in the back alleys on our scootexes!!

You trumped me with your Spectrum+3 !! I remember we had a spectrum ZX at one point. The games were tapes that took 20 minutes to load. God life was simple back then.

Helen, are you only 2 fruits to go?


----------



## kanga

Also, I meant to ask you girlies, how many cup sizes have we all increased so far? I'm trying to work out whats in store and when I should start buying new bras. I'm bursting out my current ones already!


----------



## goddess25

AM a bit scared girls.. Have been leaking fluid since this morning clear, odourless and was concerned so called the midwife.. she told me to monitor it and we would touch base in a few hours.. I started having some mild cramping so called her back. Its constant and does not appear to be like contractions but am going to meet her shortly. She said she will put me on the monitor and look for contractions and also will take some vaginal sterile sample to see if its amniotic fluid... baby seems fine at the moment bouncing around in there.

I am scared that I am going into labour and going to have a baby at 26 weeks.. the hospital I am meeting her at does not have the facility to look after a 26 weeker so i will be transferred if there is any signs of labour. I dont think i am in labour but am a bit scared.. as my midwife seems really concerned.


----------



## hb1

Good luck Jo - Hoping that it's just discharge and stretching :hugs: you're doing the right thing going in.

I'm up from a EE to GG - and increased back size too - I would go and get fitted - bravissimo do proper fittng.

Yep only 2 fruits - I'm going to be a honey dew melon on Thursday!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Thinking of you Jo - You're doing the right thing. I know it's hard but try not to worry and keep calm. You'll be in safe hands and they know what they're doing even if you have to be transferred for any reason. Sending lots of love x


----------



## kanga

Good luck today Jo, you are in safe hands, will be thinking of you today x


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> Also, I meant to ask you girlies, how many cup sizes have we all increased so far? I'm trying to work out whats in store and when I should start buying new bras. I'm bursting out my current ones already!

Unfortunately, I'm still the same size and wearing my normal bras. I've just invested in a couple of feeding bras (from Mothercare & M&S) and had to go for a much larger rib cage size, if that makes sense. I'm still a B cup but have gone from 34 to 38!!


----------



## mrsG5

good luck Jo, let us know how you're getting on. We're all thinking of you xx


----------



## mrsG5

Kanga defo go and get measured. You'll probably have to buy a few more sizes aloong the way anyway. I've gone up both back and cup at different times.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies

How are you all - I need to read back pages and pages. 

Jo I hope everything is ok - it might just be a bit of leaking and if it is its no problem the amniotic fluid replaces itself so don't worry and keep drinking lots - with me I gushed - I couldn't have believed so much water was in me, my trousers yoga mat back of car seat and then in hospital i soaked through the sheets over and over whilst wearing monstrous pads, my bump halved in size by time I went into labour!!

Rachel sorry you're feeling sick but its all good, reminding you LO is in there, hopefully by xmas you'll be sickness free and can enjoy all the christmas food.

Lolly - I'm sure Livi will be along soon - she'll be getting nice and strong in there, I'm looking forward to logging on and hearing shes arrived!! I realised with me what I thought was Thalia kicking my cervix over and over the few days before my waters broke was actually my cervix starting to soften for birth, have you had any twinges like that? 

Helen. I'm glad all is ok with you friend, what difficult situation, I'm crying thinking about what she's going through - I seem to cry a lot at mo!! I hope all is well with your bump - I need to have a proper read through rather than last two pages but I've only got a couple minutes - Thalia is having a brain scan this morning, its routine for all babies born under 32 weeks but I feel sick about it.

Lou, M2A, Em hope all is well with you ladies too and bumps are progressing well. MRs G, any sign of anything happening? Have they said you could be a little early too with your B/C uterus? I'll be looking out for you at Kingston - We'll be there till xmas and prob new year at least.

Dee - if you're reading hope all is okxx

Ladies I'm going to quickly tell you my birth story, it really was the best day of my life despite being 10 weeks early and the terror that came with it. I can't believe how I feel about Thalia - I never knew I could love someone so much.

So I was in my pregnancy yoga class and halfway through at 7.30 i felt some squirts in my underwear - I rushed to loo but there wasn't much there and I just thought normal discharge, at 8 just as we were about to lie down for 15 mins relaxing I gushed - everywhere, I leapt up and said to my friend Della, oh my god something's not right I've got to go, didn't tell anyone else - didn't want a scene. Ran out into the car and phoned Tim, crying and telling him to be at door with pregnancy notes, I leapt into back of car and he drove, poor Tim had to sit on seat soaked in fluid!! I rang hospital to tell them we were on way and they immediately calmed me, told me 29 weeks was no problem these days just relax. Erm, no, I was hysterical.

Anyway we got to hospital - waited an age while they checked me in, then got hooked up to all sorts - baby was fine, soon as I heard that I relaxed a bit. Anyway about 11pm I started getting contractions every 2 minutes - they told me they weren't contractions just tightenings. I said well if these aren't contractions I can't imagine how painful a real one must be. Eventually a consultant appeared- I did have to kick up a fuss for this who agreed I was having contractions and I was taken to a private room, put on a drip to slow them down and maybe stop them and given steroids to help Thalias lungs - I needed the contractions to slow down enough so that I could have another lots of steroids 12 hours later.

So Tim and I were up all wednesday night timing contractions - we heard different stories from each midwife and nurse that came in - some said I might stop contracting altogther and go home for 4 weeks, some said I'd have to stay in for a couple of weeks on the drip but at 6 am the consultant came back and said all that was nonsense and I'd be giving birth that day. The contractions never slowed down to less than 20 mins apart through the night.


I had the second steroid dose and at 12pm on thurs a doctor looked to see how dilated I was - 8 cm!!!! And they'd still been going on about tightenings and not taking it seriously - apart from the consultant who just appeared now and again and contradicted everyone else. Anyway all hell broke loose then with neonatal people coming in and setting up incubators. They did a scan to check Thalias position - she was fully engaged. By 1pm I was fully dilated and contractions were every 10/15 mins - I was off the drip but things were still a bit slow - bloody painful the contractions were. I started on the gas and air at 2, I thought she'd be born at 3 and Tim thought 3.45 - my mum had arrived by now and was in charge of brow mopping, Tim was there for hands to squeeze. I spent all the time up to last 10 mins kneeling on bed gripping the head board, It was how I was most comfy, and sucking on the
gas and air - they took that away once I started pushing - and I had to lie down as she was so small they needed to catch her, She was only just over 3 pounds but I really didn't think I was going to get her out - it took 4 lots of pushings till she appeared - best bit she was screaming. They'd said she wouldn't. She was whisked away so quickly I only got to see her for seconds. 

So a lovely natural birth - no stitches, I was really worried as hadn't had any ante natal classes but midwives were amazing and talked me through it all, what breathing to do when etc. Oh God the night I lay there on the drip, the screams Tim and I were hearing from other rooms just put fear of God in us but when we heard the baby cry at the end of each it made us cry every time.

Horrid thing was my placenta didn't come out - so after no pain relief and no stitches I ended up with a spinal anaesthetic and stitches after they had to pull it out manually - they think the premature labour and placenta not coming away all to do with septate uterus. Its all such a blur but if I had my time again I'd do it he same way - just gas and air as I felt totally in control and you do forget about the pain after. 

I've still got some placenta inside so being monitored for infections and got another scan in 2 weeks to hopefully find its disolved - otherwise I'm going to have to have an erpc to get it out!! 

Anyway Thalia is doing well, she's having my milk only now and been breathing on her own since 2 days old, she's still not back to her birth weight yet but weigh in on thursday. I'm terrified about this brain scan but hopefully it will all be ok. Right I have to express milk - every 3 hours!!! It'll be about 2-3 weeks till they try her at the breast. Can't wait for that. I'm just living for the day she's out of that incubator and then the day we bring her home.

Thanks for reading - bloody long post xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lucy... I was crying reading that! What a scary time. I'm so glad Thalia is doing so well, Devon had a brain scan so I know how worrying they can be, will be thinking of you, she's so beautiful!! Xx
Jo, hopefully it's not amniotic fluid, and just horrible discharge, but you're doing exactly the right thing being checked, will look out for your update xx 

I really need to check in more during the weekend, I pop on and there's so many posts, so I apologise if I miss anyone out. 
Lauren, I know how you feel watching everyone's babies coming before yours, Jessica was 11 days late! I'm sure Livi's just comfy, hopefully you'll meet her soon, looking forward to reading your homebirth story!! X
M2a, sorry to hear you're not well. Hopefully resting will sort you out xx


----------



## Lolly W

Oh Lucy, I was crying with Em reading that! I'm so glad you got chance to post the story for us. 

I have been getting what I would describe as little electric shock type "owch" feelings which I've thought were kicks / headbutts in my cervix. Do you think this could be softenings? Other than that, and a painful stitch in my left hand side, nothing. Nada. Zip.

My favourite midwife and her trainee are on duty tomorrow until Friday so fingers crossed!

Sending you lots of love Jo x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Awww, Lauren! I had no sign at all with Jessica until I woke up in the morning with mild contractions the morning I had her, so sometimes there's no warning at all!! Really hope Jo's ok, guess we might hear later with the time difference. I hope so! X


----------



## hb1

Lucy - wonderful story - very emotional and beautiful - can't wait to see some pics. :hugs: :hugs: :flower: 

Yey to cervical softenings Lauren!! :happydance: - I reckon a due date birth for you!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

I pm'd The Key to check all was well and she replied this afternoon. I think she'll pop in here to find us and say hello but she seems fine - due 13th December.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo hope your ok, sending you lots of love xx

lovely story Lucy, thank you for sharing, soglad Thalia is doing well xxx

rachel I've gone up 2 cup sizes and a back size so far

lauren really hope it's not too long now xx

glad dee is well x


----------



## hb1

oooo - you're a lemon Lou :)

Glad Dee is well :)

Hope Jo is ok

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Helen.. What fruit am I? 29 weeks! X


----------



## cutelou101

He he just noticed that!! Need to read my 14 weeks in preggie book!


----------



## goddess25

Hi girls.. I am fine thanks for your concern.

Met my midwife at the hospital and she hooked me up to a fetal monitor and looked for contractions.. i told her already anyway that there were none it was just cramping.. so there were no contractions evident which was great. Babies heart rate steady although it disappeared quite a bit as he/she was bouncing around.

She did a speculum exam and looked at the cervix and said there was no fluid coming out of the cervix so she was pretty sure it was not any amniotic fluid or that there may have been a slight leakage earlier and it had stopped. 

She also felt my cervix and said it was high, very hard and totally closed so no signs of having baby early.

I felt a bit of a fraud to be honest but I know I did the right thing getting it checked out.. she thinks since I have so many infections and bugs down there that my body perhaps released a massive amount of watery liquid to try and get rid of them all. She did lots more swabs and another pee test to see what is still there. She was so good and thorough and she told me that I had totally done the right thing to call her and get checked out since it was a pretty big change. I remember last time with Euan my discharge changed all the time but nothing so incredibly watery and noticeable.

So glad everything is ok... she gave me a bit of a scare at the start talking about giving birth to a 26 week old.

Which brings me onto Lucy..

Had a little cry too reading your story its beautiful and I can only imagine how fearful you would have been, but little Thalia truly is a trooper, and looking forward to seeing some more pics at some point. You did so well.

I forgot who brought up the boob issue... My normal boob size is massive 36GG I usually get all my bras from bravissimo.. when I had Euan I went up to an I cup which was a bit scary and I was actually worried that I might run out of sizes.. so far I bought 3 nursing bras from bravissimo all an I cup and I am actually wearing them now and scarily they are fitting well although they could do with being a bit bigger at the back. I am not sure what they will go up to once I give birth to this one. I cant remember how high the sizes go I am thinking a K cup...?? Can you imagine running out of available bras I would have to invent something to strap them up... how awful.

Lauren it sounds like some promising signs are happening... which is great, hope LO makes an appearance soon especially on the days your favourite midwife is on call, that would be fab. You could get them to do a stretch and sweep. They did that with me and I reckon that is what put me into labour.. I also had sex twice that day as I was trying everything. 

Anyway am in bed, was off work today as DH had to go into work for some stuff so was looking after Euan, it was one of those difficult days... Euan was in a thouroughly bad mood all day and everything seemed to annoy and frustrate him, so we had a day of screaming, crying, tantrums and him spending alot of time on the naughty stair even though he is still too young to get it.

Thanks again everyone for your support. Am so glad to report nothing.


----------



## hotpinkangel

So glad you're ok jo!! *hugs* x


----------



## Lolly W

Realy glad to hear from you Jo - what a relief! You were 100% right to get checked out. My midwife always says that she would rather send 1,000 women back home healthy and well, after monitoring, than have one Mum afraid to come in with a problem.

Still nothing at my end - By my dates I'd be due on Saturday but my 'official' due date is Monday by my 12 week scan. I'd be so happy if it could start in the next few days though! Livi is moving around more than ever, especially in the evenings. Sorry if tmi but I even tried to have a feel of my cervix last night to see what was happening. I'm not that sure what I was looking for but I couldn't really feel anything!!


----------



## Lolly W

OMG, not sure you're going to believe this but Lucy has just contacted me to say MrsG has had her baby!! It's a boy!! She was near enough 36 weeks so, hopefully, both are doing well. Lucy said maternity had let her know, presumably as she'd dropped that card in for Lucy at Kingston.

I, cheekily, asked Lucy whether she could drop a card in from us (!)

I think we all need to keep our fingers and toes crossed for Mrs & BabyG.

xxx

Ps - No news from me!


----------



## hb1

Good news Jo :happydance:

Congratulations to MrsG and her LO :flower: - it's been a crazy couple of weeks and with Livi on her way and Dee due soon it's just going to get crazier!!

hx


----------



## hb1

PS Em - you are a squash!! the 3rd fruit from the end :) - I am moving to honey dew melon tomorrow I think at 33 weeks :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations to Mrs and BabyG!! Hope both her and LO are doing well xx

Jo so glad your ok, you did the right thing getting checked out xx


----------



## goddess25

I don't get the fruit thing.. I really dont think that at 33 weeks baby is like a honeydew... 

Wow another baby here already, congratulations to Mrs G, and cant wait to hear all about baby G.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies no baby turned up in neonates so I think Mrs G's little boy must be good and ready for home despite just over 35 weeks. Fab news for Mrs G - I was in the expressing room milking when the neonates receptionist said I had a message from a Mrs G on the labour ward - made me laugh - I have got a card for her presuming she's still there tomorrow but not sure what to write on front to make sure she gets it - does anyone know her surname? I'll put Toni G and hope for best if not!!!

L xxxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Congratulations Toni and Baby G!! All these early babies! Hope they're doing well!! Xx


----------



## Lolly W

....and to think I presumed I'd have the first CCS baby! Still nothing from me I'm afraid. I can't believe I hadn't done it before but I looked back through my journal last night and figured out, from my CBFM peak date, we must have conceived on 4 March. This was my peak day and we bd'd morning and night! According to this conception date, my due date is today! I live in hope.....


----------



## kanga

Jo, excellent news that all is well x

Congratulations Mrs G! :happydance: What wonderful news to check in to this morning, hope m&b are doing well and I look forward to reading the birth story (I love reading birth stories!)

It could be today Lolly! Are you all prepared for the birth? have you been doing the hypno-stuff? and perenium massage ?!


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> Jo, excellent news that all is well x
> 
> Congratulations Mrs G! :happydance: What wonderful news to check in to this morning, hope m&b are doing well and I look forward to reading the birth story (I love reading birth stories!)
> 
> It could be today Lolly! Are you all prepared for the birth? have you been doing the hypno-stuff? and perenium massage ?!

Everyone keeps saying I'm shockingly laid back about everything. I've forgotten my raspberry leaf tea for the last week, not done any hypno reading whatsoever and neglected my perineum completely! 

I have my dark coloured towels, massage oils, TENS, birthing ball and shower curtain at hand. I'm also feeling pretty prepared with my yoga breathing and active birth positions.

C'est la vie and all that at. I think I'm just so desperate to know Livi's ok that I don't care what happens to me during labour. It's a strange feeling - I want it to happen so much, I'm no longer scared of the getting there!

Ps - Has anyone had snow? I don't think it's coming my way (South Wales) but would be typical if the midwife couldn't get to me!


----------



## kanga

Sounds like you have it all in hand there Lolly, nice relaxed attitude!

We are due snow this weekend.

The day my SIL went into labour, the roads were really bad and they had a rear wheel drive which was crap for dealing with it. They were on their way back to the hospital for the second time and got stuck. She was trying to drive them out of an icy patch, while contracting, while my brother and several passers by pushed the car! She was not amused.


----------



## hotpinkangel

We've got snow here in Yorkshire! Not too bad but I did nearly slip over a few times walking Jessica to school!! Trying to stay in as much as I can as it's icy and if I do fall it'll be very hard to get back up with my SPD. Rob's a lorry driver and I don't like him driving in this weather either! :-/ x


----------



## goddess25

Yup I have snow.. woke up to about 15cm of snow, was a bit of a struggle walking up to the sky train to get to work (its like the tube but above the road) and it was blizzarding at the same time.. there is supposed to be another 10-15cm during the day today so hopefully I can get back home again.

Lauren- it totally sounds like your prepared, congratulations on reaching your due date, thinking of you and hope you don't go too far over. 

I tried to do the perineal massage but it never really helped as I tore anyway... I bought the tea bags but never drank any... you are sorted it will be fine your right, you get to a point that its no longer scary.

It is amazing to think there are 2 babies already with another one to be here very soon. Cant wait to here some more stories about it all.


----------



## Lolly W

This may be tmi ladies but I feel I can ask you anyway! 

I just drove home from my Mum's which took about half an hour and during the journey I was getting terrible pressure pains down below and in my lower back. To be honest it felt like I suddenly needed a poo! I'm not that regular and have been a little constipated lately but have never had problems in that department. I felt like I might need to pull over and call my OH but I kept going determined to get myself home. I got in and rushed to the loo and (sorry in advance) did the biggest poo ever. It was really uncomfortable but the pains stopped straight away afterwards. Obviously I'm now thinking it was a false alarm but could it be the early early stages of something do you think? I've heard often your bowels get 'moving' in preparation but not sure how true this is.

Sorry to be a drama queen but I just don't know what to think and I don't want to call OH or my Mum and get them excited for nothing!

Thinking I might not go to pregnancy yoga tonight just in case??


----------



## hb1

OOO Lauren - hoping it is a clear out!!! How exciting!! Thank goodness you made it home!!

Gosh - that's ALOT of snow Jo - stay safe :)

And you Em!! 

Yey for MrsG :wohoo: good reconnaissance work Lucy :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lauren, really hoping it's the start of something! It could be, but if you still wanted to go to pregnancy yoga I would, it's probably not going to happen tonight unless you have any other signs? Hope you don't go too far over and get too uncomfortable xx


----------



## cutelou101

Lauren hoping its a good sign and the body is 'clearing out'. I'll ask my friend tomorrow if she has experienced it (but you never know in the mean time Livi may appear!)

Thats a lot of snow Jo, hope you got home from work ok, winter is really setting in over there!

Careful em out in that snow xx

Scan booked for 7th December, OH currently finding out sex and i'm not! Just need to get the start of the week of work done with next week, then can get excited!!


----------



## hb1

When we're in pg yoga and doing this squatting position ladies at full term are encouraged to stamp to help get labour started - so far 2 ladies have gone the next day or 2 after.....


----------



## hb1

PS 7th December is my b-day so a scan pic would be a lovely pressie hx


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - I went into labour about 6pm and the night before I started pooing... and i pood about 6 times during the day each time it got looser and looser so i guess yes the clear out. I hope it is an indication for you too... everyone I know that has babies had lots of poos before hand.

Lou - thats going to be tough your DH knowing the sex and you not do you think you can do that.. I know I couldn't.

Got home safely now dreading getting to work tomorrow, it is supposed to rain so hopefully it will wash it all away.


----------



## kanga

Lolly, i read in what to expect last week, that most ladies have a massive doo-dar before they are about to go into labour. Has it happened again? ooo, its so exciting, it sounds like it could definitely be the start of something. Keep us posted! 

Lou, I cant imagine dh knowing and me not! When you're discussing names, it might become obvious which sex bubba is

afm, 9 weeks today. And I am sick of feeling sick! And I said I would never say that .. Scan on Monday x


----------



## Lolly W

No news here and no more toilet dramas either! I felt a bit rubbish last night and took to the sofa for the evening. All I could stomach was a jacket potato with cheese which OH had t make me but this morning I feel back to normal. I didn't go to yoga just in case and regret it now as I may not get to go again!

Fingers crossed her timing will be impeccable and we'll have a nice weekend labour / arrival with Daddy home from late this afternoon!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats MrsG :flower:

Will have a proper catch up later on ladies, hope you are all doing well :)

Just discharged from hospital since monday night....great to be home but still feeling pretty rubbish :( x


----------



## Lolly W

Aaaah, it's snowing & settling!


----------



## hotpinkangel

M2a, what happened? Hope you are ok? X
Lauren, saw your photo on facebook, I'm sure you'll be fine! Scary when you rely on people to come to you though. X
Just been reading the paper, and the birthing centre I was planning to look around may be closing down! Apparantly there's a shortage of midwives, and they've been turning women away in labour, and have had to close 66 times this year because of staff shortages :-( think it may be the hospital for me now :-( x


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - I saw your pic on facebook too, don't worry they will totally make it there.

Em - terrible about the birthing center maybe closing down its sad when that happens.


----------



## cutelou101

Lauren hope the snows not too bad for you xx

Em sad news about the birthing centre xx

m2a hope your ok x

rachel hope the sickness isn't getting you down too much. I found it very draining, it completly went week 14 for me, so hopeforly not too long for you xx what days your next scan?

As for me had to get a lump checked at breast clinic today, they think it's all ok but took a biospy. Just need week over with, got pay appeal and work review this week too so feeling bit overloaded with worry. Looking forward to the scan though, not sure if I want to know sex yet, but know oh will keep the secret if I don't wanna know.

Snow predicted down Tuesday for the south now!


----------



## hb1

Hope the snow doesn't get in the way - how deep is it?

:hugs: Em - sorry about the birthing centre

:hugs: M2A - hope you're feeling better :flower:

:hugs: Lou - hope it's just the breasts being affected by the old hormones. Good luck with your review and appeal at work.

I saw the snow is set for us for Tuesday too - month end for me so hope it's driveable - OH is against me driving in the snow!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - I am sure its all hormonal but you totally did the right thing getting it checked out anyway. I hope its a quick week for you and good luck with the appeal at work.


----------



## goddess25

Am waiting for DH to get home with dinner... am starved.

I have been looking around the boards of B&B and today I seem to have become obsessed with reading all the posts about late losses, SIDS and lots of other horrible stuff. I wonder why we find ourselves drawn to reading and viewing horrible stories about babies.


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all,

The snow here has melted but it was -4 overnight so we now have treacherously icy roads. We live around a mile from the nearest gritted road, up a lane, on a farm so unlikely a midwife would get to me today! I'm not worried though. I'm really hoping it does happen today as it's our 1 year anniversary of moving to this house. Would be lovely to be joined by a third family member a year since moving in.

I'm trying to tempt OH to go out in the jeep and hire Toy Story 3!

xx


----------



## kanga

Morning all. Another chilly one here. Just watching last nights x factor with a nice hot brew. Rebecca is amazing, love her.

Toy Story 3 sounds like a perfic thing to do today Lolly, did you manage to persuade him?!

Lou, hope the biopsy results come back ok and like H says, its just pregnancy changes. x

Jo, I do that too, and I don't know why. Its just so sad reading those stories, absolutely heartbreaking.

Any updaupe from M2A?

No snow here - yet!

Got my next scan in the morning so wish us luck x

I wonder how our CCB's are doing, and what Dee has called her little one!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou am sure its hormonal and pregnancy related breast changes but really hoping all is ok for you - very worrying when you find something like that but hopefully you'll get results soon and peace of mind. Good Luck with you review and appeal - sounds a stressful time for you hun so take it easy when you can xxx

Rachel, sorry about your sickness, shouldn't be too long till it clears now - 3 weeks hopefully.

Lolly,am sure they'll get to you - maybe they have 4 x 4's ready for when the weather is like this, they must be used to battling the weather to get to ladies in need.

Jo I terrified myself with those boards at one stage - I don't know why we do it. Its absolutely heartbreaking reading them.

M2A - hope you're ok??? 

Em, sorry about birthing centre - is that where you had your first two? Hospital not too bad though - well mine is very good so hopefully you will be happy with yours too xx

So two cyber cycle sisters met on friday!!! Queeniemurphy and Mrs G came face to face - she sent me a message to say she was in room 12 - my old room can you believe and so I met Toni and her hubby and her gorgeous little boy - no name yet. She's staying in till monday so I'll try and get a pic of us together - I still need to upload Thalia pics I know(and scan pics!!) I'm totally rubbish at getting pics on here I find it very complicated.

Thalia is doing well, back to her birthweight at last - she was weighed this morning, I call her Dinky Doll as she is just like a tiny china doll, a perfect mini baby. Its crazy to think she should have another 8 weeks in my tum!!! I wish I could have kept her in longer but hopefully everything will work out ok!! Started trying her on the breast - criteria for coming home is she must weigh over 1800 grams (shes 1460 at mo) and she must be able to regulate her own body temp and feed either from breast or bottle every 3 hours - she has a tube down her nose at moment - what happens is you come in one morning and tube is gone and that means you go home in 48 hours - they don't warn you so its always a big surprise - I know it will be at least 4 weeks though and most likely 6/7. We still haven't bought hardly anything for her though we have received an incredible amount of presents - I'd say to you all don't buy any towels clothes cuddly toys or hairbrushes as you will receive tons!!!

Anyway am off to express milk have an hours nap then back to my baby.

Lolly I'll keep checking in!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

P.S Rach - its Mummy Toni (Mrs G) not Mummy Dee xxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

How nice that Lucy and Toni have met!!! Am glad that babies are doing well! 
Lou, I know how you feel, I had to go to the breast clinic earlier in my pregnancy, so scary but I'm sure it's just like the others said, my doctor said she sees lots of lumps in pregnancy. Xx
I had my babies in the hospital, wanted to try the birth centre this time but if I can't I'm happy to have Oliver at the hospital  
Lauren, one of my closest friends was due to have her baby yesterday! I'm sure mw will get to you, be lovely if she came today! Try bouncing on a birthing ball?? X
We still have snow, it's snowing again now. Think we're taking Jessica and Devon out soon to play in the snow!!! Xx


----------



## kanga

QueenieMurphy said:


> P.S Rach - its Mummy Toni (Mrs G) not Mummy Dee xxxxxxx

Whoops, thank you! Baby brain ...

How cool that two of our ccs have met!

Lucy, sounds like Thalia is doing very well, excellent. How did react to the breast? I guess its something you will keep trying to get her use to it then eventually she will latch on. Sound slike you're really happy with the hospital and the care you're all getting, that must really help and be making everything so much easier. Sound slike you are well in the swing of Mummy-hood now :happydance:


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies. They say its an inflammed lyhnoid which prob been caused by a rash i have on my boob. I had prepared myself for the scan and poss momograme, but hadn't prepared myself for the needle that appeared!! I'm sure its all fine, but glad i got it checked, just need to wait for letter. 

Lucy sounds like Thalia is doing really well, and the hopsital is taking good care of you both. xx How was she on the breast?

Cool 2 CCS met! Glad Toni is doing well xx

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls,
Long time I know and so much has happened. I got a message from Lolly check up on me. Twas real sweet of her to think of me. Has anyone heard how she is getting on? She's due tomorrow right?
Congratulations to Lucy, am looking forward to seeing the pics of baby T. Has Mrs G also given birth? I am due in exactly 14days, besides feeling extremely tired and unable to walk much due to SPD am doing fine and baby is very active. Am hugh, with two wks to go baby is already estimated at measuring 6lbs eeeekkk!! am so hoping its just fluid lol. I apologise that am not able to give everyone a personal message but know that am thinking of you all and sending you loads of hugs and kisses.

xxx
Dee


----------



## hb1

Wow - it's great you 2 met - what are the chances!! :) looking forward to the pics!! and thanks for the tips - pity I've gone and bought everything!! Glad Thalia is doing so well - fxd firmly crossed for a Christmas home coming!!

Lou - hoping it's just that :)

Lauren - it's definately your go next - get bouncing lady!!

Em - enjoy the snow!! 

Rachel - Hoping you start feeling better soon!!

AFM - had our antenatal class today - they had the most uncomfortable chairs!! for an all day class that didn't help my spd :( 

hx


----------



## hb1

Hey Dee!! Glad you're well!! 2 weeks - v close now!


----------



## Lolly W

Grrrrrr, still waiting!

Lots of love to you all - can't stop, I have a date with a birthing ball and a pineapple!

xx


----------



## kanga

Morning all, quickie from me to say scan was fine, measuring 2.5cm which is bang on for dates :happydance:

My progesterone was 64 2 weeks ago, which is really high! I dont think its a bad thing (although it can signal a molar pregnancy), it just means a ew more symptoms like fuzzy eyes, constipation, headaches & runny nose. Lovely!

Wow, only 2 weeks Dee, you must be really excited!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Great news rach :happydance:

Oh lauren i hope things start soon for you, FXed :flower:

Helen the chairs must have been awful to sit on for so long! you think theyd have slightly comfortable seats for pregnant woman lol.

Not long Dee till due date :D getting very close bet you very excited :)

Lucy sounds like Thalia is doing great :thumbup: 

AFM - thanks for the concern ladies, im feeling much better now :flower: still having the odd dizzy sells but only when i forget to put my compression socks on they are working a treat! the snow here is awful :( dont know if i'll make it to my scan tomorrow or not....hope i can but hopefully if im not able to the hospital will be able to fit me in again asap. x


----------



## goddess25

Great news on the scan sounds perfect.

Lauren -I am sure it wont be long now.

Helen - I had a similar experience in my pre natal class it was on a sunday and a full day thing we were all on cushions on the ground and it was so uncomfortable and sore.

M2A - glad to hear your doing better.

Lucy & Toni - so nice that you two managed to get together for a little chat. Well done. So nice to her the updates.


----------



## hb1

Good going Rachel - am sure it isn't a molar pg - so glad all measurements are right on!!!! :happydance:

Jo - i don't know what these people are thinking when they set these things up!!

Glad you're feeling better M2A - keep taking it easy if you can - hope you get your scan :)

afm - nearly done my xmas shopping!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all,

I've just posted in 3rd tri to see what they think buit thought I'd run it by my trusted sisters too....

I really thought it was happening this morning when I woke up at 5am with period type pains. They were lasting 30 seconds to 1 minute and I just felt like I needed to sit on the loo the whole time. I sat there for ages and it felt like electric shocks / stinging on my cervix area.

When I wiped (sorry if tmi) there was pale pink snot like discharge which I'm guessing could be a show?

Anyway, by 8.30am, it had all calmed down and I've felt fine since. Thankfully I sent my OH to work or I would be feeling a fraud now. I'm just getting the odd tightening feeling and a bit of period pain when I wee. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on whether this is just false labour, the start of real labour or just wishful thinking!?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Not sure lauren but really hope its the start of things for you :flower: x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Sounds very much like your show Lauren! I had the same with both of mine! I had what you're describing with Devon, apparantly the 'shocks' and cramping is your cervix effacing which is probably why your show happened! How exciting! Looks like little Livi is getting ready to meet mummy!! I had my show with Devon on the tuesday, with cramps like you're describing, my waters broke on the Wednesday and he was born on the Thursday!!! Xx


----------



## Lolly W

I'm only getting the period pains every hour and a half or so now :-( It seems I can bring them on by having a wee though which is strange. It doesn't hurt to wee, so I'm sure it's not a infection, but the pain definitely starts up once I'm on the loo even if I've just had a pain. This is weird. I'm wearing a pad, just in case, and it has a little brown / pink mark on it now.


----------



## kanga

I think it's definitely the start of something! Especially going by what Em has said, it sounds like your cervix effacing. I would take a long relaxing bath and do some relaxation type exercises. You never know, you could be one of those lucky people who barely feel their contractions and you are actually dialting right now. Do you have a mf check-up over the next few days? 

Also, let us know what the 3rd tri experts say! x


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> I think it's definitely the start of something! Especially going by what Em has said, it sounds like your cervix effacing. I would take a long relaxing bath and do some relaxation type exercises. You never know, you could be one of those lucky people who barely feel their contractions and you are actually dialting right now. Do you have a mf check-up over the next few days?
> 
> Also, let us know what the 3rd tri experts say! x

No real 3rd tri advice as yet - a couple of other women who feel i the same boat as me though. My antenatal clinic appointment in on Thursday afternoon but thinking I might ring for advice if things don't subside later.


----------



## hb1

When you wee it'll let Livi get closer to your cervix so that should help :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lauren - it defintely sounds promising that Livie is not too far off from being cuddled. I agree with Em I think the cervix feeling was it effacing and you have definitely had a bit of a show, I found for me once I had that it just continued for a few days. I had a stretch a sweep the next day and my mw said I was already 3cm dilated and i just had not been feeling it too much. I had what you describe and it was the next night that I went into proper labour so roughly 36 hours later.

Fingers crossed I am excited for you.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - it sounds positive that things are getting started for you - I didn't get my show till after waters broke so no experience of that but good luck if it all starts tonight and remember your yoga breathing xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Lauren sounds like something might be definately starting for you! very exiting!! How are you doing today? xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Any news Lauren?? X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Really hoping things have started for you lauren :)

And a bit pointless really but..........Half way today :happydance::yipee: honestly i didnt think this pregnancy would get this far, feels like a real milestone :D


----------



## kanga

congratulations on the 20 week mark, that is a really good milestone. not long to v day!

Hoping no news is good news for Lolly! x


----------



## hb1

Yey!!!!! Halfway!! :happydance:

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay M2A!!! Hope Livi's planning on coming soon for Lauren! X


----------



## cutelou101

Yay to half way M2A!

Hoping Livi is on her way for Lauren xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lauren's had Livi!!! It's on her facebook!!! Congratulations Lauren and OH!! Can't wait for birth story and photos!! Love to you all!! Xx


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Lauren and Livi!! :happydance:

Thanks for the update Em :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

3 Cyber cycle babies!!! Congrats Lauren, can't wait for pics and birth story xx Wishing you OH and livi well :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Congratulations Lolly! Can't wait to see piccies and hear all about the birth! xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Congrats Lolly!!! Can't wait to hear all about the birth. Lovely pics on FB xxx


And congrats M2A for reaching halfway, not long till your v day now!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh lucy i love the wee pic of thaila in your ticker :kiss:

Congrats lauren on the birth of livi :) bet shes beautiful cant wait to see pics :)

20 week bump pic in journal if anyone is interested lol, bit of a panic yesterday, extermely bad pains and alot of watery discharge (my over-active imagintation thought my waters were leaking and i was going to loss bubs) and of course due to the weather i cant get anywhere, but ive been told just to rest until scan on tuesday :) yes and not long till v-day :happydance: will be viable just before the end of 2010 :) x


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Lauren - saw all your pics on FB they are fab! Livi is gorgeous.


----------



## hb1

I want to see all the pics!!! :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Me to lol!!


----------



## kanga

Sorry to put a downer on the recent good news but I need to get it out - I am so FED UP at the moment. I am sick of feeling like rubbish. I am almost at my wits end and I just want to cry. I feel sick pretty much 24/7, my clothes are tight, I am constantly thirsty and nothing quenches my thirst. I am craving meat all the time but can't find any food that satisfies my cravings. I am too tired and weary to even be bothered to go to the supermarket to look at food that might be any good. I am absolutely exhausted all the time and sick of it.

I know i should be grateful for being pregnant and I am, I really am. But its so rubbsih feeling rubbish ALL the time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

big hugs rach :hugs:

its ok to moan lol, we all do it even though we say we wont! Hopefully you should start feeling better soon, although i didnt feel back to myself till about 17 weeks, hope you feel a bit better soon hun x


----------



## hb1

Can your oh do the supermarket Rach? I am super lucky and when I started feeling crap and shattered ( although I now feel crap and shattered due to lack of sleep and pains from spd ) he really stepped up ( although he already did the shopping and cooking ). I just came home from work and napped on the sofa till OH got me up for tea.

:hugs: It will get better. Are you 11 weeks now?

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

It's horrible Rach, I had really bad sickness till 14 weeks, you might remember me moaning about it! I felt sick all day, eating was the only thing that helped, and being sick was awful. Hopefully it should ease off but it is an awful time. Big hugs x


----------



## kanga

I feel like I just eat all the time and am getting fat, boo hoo!
Will try and get Ralph to do the shopping from now on. the problem is we pretty much shop day to day depending how we feel. We need to get organised and plan out meals!
Went to sainsburys tonight actually, and bought lots of red meat for the weekend so i should be sorted ;)
I'm 10 weeks today xxxxx


----------



## hb1

:happydance: for 10 weeks Rach - 25% of the way there!! Next step - 12 week scan!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Yay to 10 weeks rachel!! Don't worry about having a moan, I felt so rough up to 14 weeks so know how you feel. Don't worry about food, if it makes you feel better then go with it xx hope the red meat is nice over the weekend! When's your next scan?

Hope everyone has a nice weekend xx put the tree up today!!


----------



## kanga

Thanks guys xxxx
I've got a scan a week on Monday, the 13th. Then my 12 week scan on the 21st. Bring it on! Also bring on Friday the 17th as its my last day at work for almost 3 weeks!!


----------



## hb1

FXD you'll be feeling fab for your time off!!:)


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I thought, now I've finally got a minute to spare, I'd fill you all in on how it all went. Still can't believe it's finally my turn to write my birth story!

To cut a very long story short, Id been having those niggling pains all day but carried on as normal. In fact, at 5pm I was in Asda buying a pizza! I, reluctantly, agreed to let OH ring the midwife at about 6pm but I was convinced what I was having were only Braxton Hicks. Despite the snow, the midwife arrived at my house by about 7pm and, after I made her a quick cup of tea, she was amazed to examine me and discover I was 4cm dilated!

I decided it might be time to try my TENS but still wasnt finding it that hard to breathe through the pains so stuck with that and paracetamol. I sat on my ball in the lounge throughout the whole labour only moving to the sofa to actually push. I started using gas and air at about midnight and she arrived, complication free, at 4.40am weighing 8lbs 1oz. She was delivered by one of my best friends (soon to be Livi's God Mother we've decided) and another midwife who were absolutely amazing.

The positions and breathing techniques I learnt in yoga definitely made a difference and my midwife also said she could tell Id been drinking raspberry leaf tea as I only had to push for 55 minutes - so that obviously works too! The reading I did was invaluable and I used my aromatherapy oils on my pulse points as my TENS made back massage tricky!

Breast feeding is going really well so far and, other than a 2nd degree tear where she came out superman style, with her hand against her face, Im feeling great. It's a tiring job but being a Mum is the most magical and life changing thing to ever happen to me. OH and I are truly besotted with our little Livi May - here's a picture so you can see why!

I'll pop back asap but things are pretty hectic here right now xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Small.JPG
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Aww lauren  shes so cute! Well done you, sounds like you had a great birth, hope your enjoying being a mummy x


----------



## hb1

Georgeous birth story and georgeous baby Livi - bet you're on :cloud9:

Congratulations Lauren :happydance:

hx


----------



## kanga

Well done Lauren! Great birth story. Livi looks gorgeous! x


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations lauren! Lovely birth story! Livi is lovely!! Well done you xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Lauren I was looking forward to hearing your story, it sounds truly wonderful everything that I hope for all of us. You did so well, good job girl.


----------



## kanga

Your turn next goddess! Have you done your birth plan/packed your bag? xxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Oooh! Rach, it's not Jo... It's me!!! Aaagh!! 9 weeks to go!! Just realised! No birth plan and no hospital bag either!! X


----------



## cutelou101

Thought Helen was our jan baby?? Mind you they can come in any order as we have seen!! Lots of cyber babies coming up now!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Ooh yeah, Helen!!! Are you packed and sorted with your birth plan?? X


----------



## cutelou101

How's the birth plans and hospital bag packing going Helen, jo and em??


----------



## hb1

I need to pack my bag ( and buy the things to go in it!! ) write my birth plan - although I know what's going in it - also - need to build the stud wall - joiner is in tomorrow, put the house back together, clean everything, practise my hypnobirthing - have 2 sessions left, do perineal massage and finish up at work - I have this week off, then a 4 day week then a 3 day week ( lots to do at work too!! a project to finish off and loose ends to tie up).

Tomorrow I also have plumber in to put up heated towel rail and plumb in new dishwasher, I'm making a cheesecake for my sister ( her b-day was last week but it was month end ) as I am seeing her on Tuesday to go swimming with her and her LO - which is also my b-day. Then plastering on Wednesdayand the clean up begins! 

Lunch with friends on Friday as well.

At least all my xmas shopping is done and wrapped!!

I am glad I'm busy tho as it's the anniversary of my mc this week..


crikey I have a lot to do - being tired with spd doesn't help!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

I think its Helen then Emma then me.. so I have a few babes to go before its my turn. 

I am not making a birth plan as such.. I would like a natural home birth but that depends on if DH comes round to that idea and as long as the pregnancy remains relatively uncomplicated. I will go with the flow and see what happens. I will do what it takes to get baby out safely.

Have had a horrible week with a really bad cold.. Euan started getting it last Sunday and basically he slept for a few hours a night, he still has the cold his little immune system is not really functioning well I suppose. I started getting it on Thursday and i guess since our immne systems dont work so well I have been floored with it. I could barely move out of bed on Friday so that wasn't good, and thankfully DH had taken a few nights of sick as I really could not have looked after Euan properly. To top off Euan's cold and not sleeping, he really is beginning to turn into the monster child.... he is approaching 2 and with his not sleeping and feeling unwell his behaviour has been really bad.. going from loving you with cuddles and kisses to screaming, hitting and kicking you in a second. I can now see why it is called the terrible two's, I need to get some behavioural books as i have been finding it a bit difficult to cope with, we are trying to be consistent with discipline but it does not seem to be working. Anyway that's my fun!


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds like you've got a lot planned for the next few weeks Helen. Hopeforly the busyness will keep your mind off the anniversary :hugs: Can't believe your only 5 weeks away!!

Jo hopeforly Euan is just playing up as he is feeling ill. 

Scan and midwife for me tomorrow. Quiet excited!! Not sure whether to find out sex or not. Glad seeing midwife as still got the red rash on my boob, and now got it on my arms and back. I'm so ichy it's unbelievable!!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - Hope your little family is feeling better soon :flower:

Have a fab day tomorrow Lou!! Hope your rash is nothing :)

AFM - the heated towel rail is in and the "bones" of the stud wall are up. 

A bit miffed with the joiner - the plan was he came as he did today and then he and the plasterer would come on Wednesday to plaster and finish off. So today he says he has another job ( with a chap who has jibbed him off in the past - unlike us who have arranged everything and provided ample tea and biscuits ) who wants it done by end of play Wednesday - so now he is coming tomorrow morning to do the plasterboard - my b-day - also meaning I can't go swimming with my sister and nephew ( humph!! ) and the plasterer and finishing off won't be done on Wednesday now - it will be Thursday!! I was wanting to start tidying up Thursday - I'm busy on Friday - heaven forbid I make plans around our orignally agreed dates for this work to be done - and it isn't like he's doing us a favour - he isn't cheap!! - so now no tidying up till the weekend - cheesed off doesn't even come close to it. OH didn't want to make a fuss - but in my book you don't mess paying customers around!! I've bitten my tongue but made it obvious I wasn't impressed - not only that - with everything a mess it's like being a prisoner in your own home - you just can't do anything - everything is everywhere and there is no point whatsoever in attempting to clean or start to organise things as there is nowhere for anything to go and there will be people trapsing through anyway so you'll take 1 ste forward and 5 back - I think I've said it before - GRRRRRRR trades folk!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRR ( and humph for good measure!! )

hx


----------



## kanga

i agree H, trade folks can be so annoying sometimes. Our plumber was always doing that to us. We put up with it for a while as it was cash in hand, reasonable rates (!) but after a while i did get quite sterm and strict and setting deadlines. It must be a nightmare for you right now. And on your b-day too!1

Happy birthday!! :cake: hope you can stil get out and do something today for it xxxxxxx

My my I am in a muddle with all these dates. And I'm the one who writes them on the front page! sorry sisters.

pink - get writing that birth plan! Do you have any ideas as to what you want yet?

goddess - I hope dh can come round ot the home birth idea. My dh is the same. Going by Lolly's experience, it shows it can all work out well!

Lou, good luck today! v exciting! can't believe you are 16 weeks already xxxxx I have boob issues too, they have gone all lumpy. i assume its the ducts or something.. ?


----------



## hb1

I would think it was the ducts - ask the MW to check at your next appt :)

hx


----------



## hb1

oops - double post!!


----------



## kanga

I'll get the doc to have a squiz at my next scan next Monday!

We still havent heard from Toni re her little one, I wonder if it was a boy or girl


----------



## hotpinkangel

Happy birthday Helen!!! Sorry you're having problems with workers :-( 
Lou, good luck for today! Will check back later for update!! X
My boobs are lumpy too, anyone noticed one is lumpier than the other or lumpy in different places? Strange... 
I'm going to hopefully have my birth plan and bag sorted by 34 weeks... Hoping for a water birth again, at the hospital, pain relief I'd like gas and air, not to be offered any pain relief, for Rob to cut the cord, natural 3rd stage again... I'll have to do some reading I think!! X


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls,
Sorry I havent been on for a while. eventually home after 10 days. We had a little boy, 3 kg. We still havent decided on a name. I suppose we really should get that sorted but it seems way down the list of priorities.

Feeding is a bit of a nightmare at the moment, so focusing all my energies on that and its very hard work. He will sometimes take the breast and sometimes take the bottle so Im expressing all the time and feel like daisy the cow to be honest.

We've had projectile vomiting the last 2 days which is a bit worrying and really just want to get some sort of feeding established. To be honest labour was nothing compared to this feeding malarky.

Its funny how Lucy and I met. Little Thalia is gorgeous and seemsto be going the right way. Fingers crossed she'll be home in time to get a stockinh from Santa.

I'll fill you in soon on hoe the birth went but really just wanted to say hi and congrats to Lolly of course. By the way i feel your pain withthe builders Helen. They will be out of your life soon! xxx


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Toni - :hugs: hoping the feeding sorts itself out - what do they say the vomiting is about? are they giving you support?

Looking forward to the story and pics.

Enjoy your little man - bet you can't wait for your first christmas!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations toni!! Hope the feeding sorts itself out for you xx are they offering you any support?

Happy birthday Helen, sorry it's half hour late, just got back!!

Rachel mine are very lumpy too, consultant felt them and said the lumpyness was hormone changes.

All well at scan today, saw lo yawning!! Have DVD and pics, will upload tomorrow as just back from suede at the o2. Midwife thinks Rashes are increase of estegon, gotta go gp. Also fainted today after a 5 minute walk at the gym!! When I came round a ton of staff were round me putting me in the recovery position. Told first aider my bp from midwife half hour earlyer and he said it was low. Surprised she didn't mention that but didn't have my normal one again


----------



## goddess25

Lots of news to get through.

Toni - Congratulations on having your little boy. Euan was nameless for quite some time after he was born, its so hard to pick a name sometimes but you will both get there soon. Establishing a feeding regime isn't easy for alot of us, I feel for you. I hope the vomiting stops soon, does it happen soon after each feed?

Happy Birthday Helen.. a bit belated but its still your birthday in my time so hopefully you had a nice day despite the saga withe the house, which sounds awful btw I think you have every right to be a bit pissed off.

Lou - Congrats on today's scan, how cute to see the baby yawning its amazing when you see these things happening reminding you its a little person in there. Hope your feeling better after fainting, its awful. I have pretty low BP and although I have not done it I have come close a couple of times. So did you opt for finding out the sex of the baby or not or are you deciding not to tell us ;)

We are all doing fine over here, we all still have colds but all is well. Have been back at work the past few days, and its busy so its passing quickly. No news really. I have been referred to a Obstetrician who I am seeing on Thursday morning... I still have a really bad yeast infection no rely symptoms apart from swelling and pain... I have treated it so many times and nothing works that the midwife can prescribe me so she wants the OB to prescribe something because she says it is something that really should be eradicated if possible. I see her on Thursday morning and then I see my midwife on Thursday afternoon so looking forward to that too.. I am looked after by 3 midwifes all fabulous.. the one i see on thursday was the one that delivered Euan so looking forward to seeing her. That's it from me nothing particularly exciting from me apart from I about to eat a real UK crunchie.. woohoo nothing like life on the wild side.


----------



## cutelou101

HI Ladies, just popped a couple of the pictures below. OH did find out, took a lot of poking and shaking, as baby was quiet happy sleeping with legs crossed! I've popped a vid on FB for those of you on there who are interested. Not sure if i can do it on here?

Hope everyone is well. xx
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks 9.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









16 weeks 8.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hb1

Lovely pics Lou - and you got a 3d one!! How are you feeling?

hx


----------



## kanga

lovely pics Lou! xxxxxx

will catch up properly with everyone tonight, lots to read!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G - glad you're home safe and sound - hope you get the feeding sorted soon. any chance he has reflux? Thalia has it - a lot of vomiting but we;re getting it under control now. i know what you mean about expressing, its hell, especially at 3am.

Happy birthday HB, hope you had a lovely day.

Lou, lovely pics - love the 3d. Will have a look at the vid if I get the chance.

Hope your colds clear up quick jo - and the yeast infection, very uncomfortable xx

AFM - knackered, heading to bed but Thalia doing really well, getting to grips with breast feeding, have high hopes she'll be home around new year, its the worst thing in world leaving the hospital every night - especially if the nurses on duty aren't your favourites but this will all be a disant memory soon i hope.

Rach, hope the MS has started easing off.

Dee, any day now!!!! Keep us posted xxxxxxxxx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls. Congrats to Lauren and Lou love the pics. I guess am next. 3 days till due date. No major signs yet just more BH backache and the runs. Not to forget really bad heartburn is so bad I can't drink tea or juice cause it burns going down &#58375;. Promise to keep you all posted.


----------



## goddess25

Lucy - saw all your pics on facebook they are fab.

Lou - will look at your video on Fb too..

I am fine, looking forward to the weekend, saw the obstetrician this morning... and she had lots to tell me, she reckons the infections are definitely more bacterial so she has given me an antibiotic cream to use and some steroid cream for the outside. She tells me I have lots of scar tissue on the perineum from the previous tear, i have a left vaginal wall prolapse and varicose veins all throughout my vulva so I think a combination of all 3 is why I have been so sore. Nothing much I can do about any of them really so just need to put up with it.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - sounds v painful

Exciting Dee!!!! you will def have your baby by Christmas!!!!! Promising signs tho :) :hugs: sypathise on the heartburn - it's hitting me badly too

Lucy - so glad Thalia is doing well - it must be so hard with the coming and going and I would hate to leave her too - you're doing so well :)

AFM - been up since 3am - shattered - got the bloody joiner ( that should have finished Wednesday ) round now and I am going out at 11 to see friends for lunch and then other friends for tea - which I'm loathed to cancel as I don't get to see everyone a great deal at the mo due to being too tired with work and lack of sleep. I'm pissed off as if the work was done I could have just stayed in bed a little longer and not been tired to see my friends - humph humph humph!. Toni - my heart goes out to you having to deal with this sort of crap with a baby!!

hx


----------



## kanga

Congrats Toni, glad it all went well, I hope the feeding is improving xxx

Dee you must be very excited now, not long to wait and you'll have your baby in your arms. It's all go for the ccs atm!

Lucy your new Thalia pics on fb are lovely, she looks really cute, healthy & like she loves the skin to skin. Not long now til you get to bring her home

Goddess, that all sounds uncomfortable, sorry hun, will it cause probs with your labour?

H, I hope your diy nightmare is over soon! certainely before you hit that last fruit (watermelon?)

afm, 11 weeks today. sickness & fatigue has eased off, I hope it isn't a bad sign. We have a scan on Monday so will tell then, I hope all is well and we get to see more than a blob this time.


----------



## hb1

I'm not a watermelon till 23rd December - work is finished - now the clean up begins!! hx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls I was a bit concerned about that too, i asked the Obstetrician if she thought it would cause issues.. she didnt think so the only thing she did say was I may tear again but not as bad as the first time. She told me to start doing perineal massage now even though its a bit early and make sure I do it daily and also to concentrate on the areas of scar tissue as that bit wont stretch as much. I got through it the first time,and I will do again so i am not too bothered.

My midwife also seemed a bit against home birth yesterday... with Euan there was meconium stained fluid so obviously they took extra precautions and brought some other stuff into the room while he was being born then I had him in the OR anyway. She said if you have that with the first birth then its likely that the meconium will be there at this birth and she said she didnt fancy dealing with that in my house. I am not sure about this so going to google it, she is totally honest and lovely so i cant imagine her making it up.

No more news... so glad its Friday. 

Hope the house is finished soon, are you on mat leave yet?
Lou I saw your vids on facebook they are great... i quite fancy having a 4d scan now.


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls I was a bit concerned about that too, i asked the Obstetrician if she thought it would cause issues.. she didnt think so the only thing she did say was I may tear again but not as bad as the first time. She told me to start doing perineal massage now even though its a bit early and make sure I do it daily and also to concentrate on the areas of scar tissue as that bit wont stretch as much. I got through it the first time,and I will do again so i am not too bothered.

My midwife also seemed a bit against home birth yesterday... with Euan there was meconium stained fluid so obviously they took extra precautions and brought some other stuff into the room while he was being born then I had him in the OR anyway. She said if you have that with the first birth then its likely that the meconium will be there at this birth and she said she didnt fancy dealing with that in my house. I am not sure about this so going to google it, she is totally honest and lovely so i cant imagine her making it up.

No more news... so glad its Friday. 

Hope the house is finished soon, are you on mat leave yet?
Lou I saw your vids on facebook they are great... i quite fancy having a 4d scan now.


----------



## goddess25

sorry about that it wasnt working and i was a tad impatient.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been on much, phone's playing up :-( Toni and Lucy...glad LO's are doing so well! Hope Lauren and Livi are doing well too! X Dee, wow! Hopefully baby will be here soon!! Lou, photos are gorgeous! How are you doing with OH knowing the sex and not you?! X
Hope the builders are nearly finished Helen? 
Jo, ouch! Sounds awful. Defo start the perineal massage soon, anything that helps!! X
AFM, we're decorating at the moment, and it's Devon's 3rd birthday on Monday so we've got Rob's family down from Manchester just now for a meal tomorrow!! I'm just about to head out, I'm visiting my friend, she had her little girl on Thursday, 9lb 8oz! :-/ she's still in hospital for precautions after the birth of her first daughter where she had strep C. She had to be airlifted to Leicester and was touch and go, but she's fine, they just want to give 48hr antibiotics anyway! Can't wait for a cuddle!! Have a great weekend! X


----------



## cutelou101

Lucy your pics of Thalia are lovely on FB - must be so hard leaving her each night, but hopeforly she will be home soon xx

Jo hope the message helps for you. Did you manage to find out any further info on google? Thanks, the guy said it is even better after 26 weeks, we got it in as a freeview, so wasn't expecting to get it on the DVD!

Rachel good luck tomorrow! Be thinking of you, not long now until your in 2nd tri!

Helen glad the house is all done now for you, hope the clean up doesn't take too long. Hope you had a great brithday!

Dee not long now! You must be excited xxx

Em hope Devon had a lovely birthday! xx

AFM rash still bad and has spread. Doc gave me natural cream, didn't work, so now using sudocrem to see if that works as reluncant to use the caneston HC cream she gave me as says to use in small areas only when preg, and my rash is massive!! Otherwise trying to put a list together of what i need to get, feel bit overwelmed by it all. Only way i can discribe it is the house is really messy but you don't know where to start! DH is going to help me put a list together of the essentials then work from there. Found a nursery set i like in mothercare.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, am still patiently waiting. am excited, tomorrow am offically 40wks. Been sipping my raspberry leaf tea, just one a day as trying to see if things will happen naturally. Tomorrow my midwife is paying me a visit and we'll decide when to do the sweep. I will keep you all posted.
Have any of you looked into nurseries?


----------



## kanga

hope its not long for you now key, you must be really excited

Our scan was lovely today. The baby was moving round loads, it had fingers and everything! you can see its face developing - clear eyes, nose, cheeks, ears, chin. I can't believe it's got actual fingers and arms and was waving and moving all around. Am so so happy. We are 11+3. It measured 4.5 cm. Our next scan is next Tuesday which is the neuchal one. Go bean! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel great news! Go Bean!!! Did you get any pics?? It's amazing isn't it that its all so formed already xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rach that's brilliant!!! So happy for you! And Dee, how exciting? Any signs? X


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - hope you get the homebirth if you decide to go for it. Hope everyone is feeling better 

Em - you sound busy!!Hope you're having a lovely time with all your visitors and meals :)

:hugs: Lou - Hope the rash sorts itself out. You sound like me trying to sort everything out - it's crazy non?!! 

Rachel - fab news :happydance: So glad beany is doing so well!!

Dee - eeek - any day now!!!!

AFM - shattered in work today after a week off - oh well - 1 working day down - 6 to go!!!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

thanks helen, it seems to be getting a little better, and slightly less ichy - so maybe sudocrem working. Not long for you now before mat leave starts!! How's the tidying going? Still have no idea where to start here - think some things will need to be just left as need to keep some savings for mat leave just in case anything goes

Any signs dee? x


----------



## hb1

Tidying now fully dependant on OH now - I think I've got a cold :( feel like crap!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Hi all not been on too much lately... just swamped and stressed out at work. Had a cold and its still here after 2 weeks.. I know it takes a bit longer. I dont actually feel unwell with it, just a bit annoying at night time.

Work is crazy one of the girls has had to go off on stress leave as her son has had 4 massive brain surgeries since September and she has had enough.. so we have to take up her work which is tough. We are pretty much at crisis point in our little office and to top it off 2 of my doctors came in today to tell me that I had to change some stuff with some of my patients and the changes are huge, hours and hours of work for nothing and hours and hours to make the change great. I am again missing lunches and not taking care of myself properly which I know is really really bad... but all I can say is if I dont do my job then patients again don't get there transplant. I have a very very long day tomorrow, I have to spend the morning in the Operating room with a donor of mine who is having there bone marrow harvested.. and the thing that galls me is that it is actually the coordinators job to do the actual harvest... hello do I get paid as a surgeon. I have been trained to do it but its still really weird.... I will be in the OR with the consultand removing bone marrow from one side and I will be doing the other, we actually have to insert the needles into the pelvis while the donor is under and remove all the marrow... its wierd to have nurses scrub me up and put sterile gowns on me to do the procedure. I have to be there at 8.30 to meet the donor and the harvest is scheduled to start at 9, I am just looking forward to tomorrow being over.

Had a call this evening at home from my midwife, my ferritin is better than it was which is great, it was previously 10 but is now up to 15 however my hemoglobin is 101 which is pretty low so I officially have the pregnancy anemia... need to start iron tabs tonight, i have some ready and waiting so not too bad.

Err don't think there is anything else about me... 6.5 weeks of work left and I am crossing off every day in fact I think i might make a little calendar at work and scrub out the dates... We dont get much time off over Christmas or New Year.. we work up to xmas eve, christmas day and boxing day are our days off so they have to give us other days.. so am off the mon and tues and then off the 3rd. I am so looking forward to having 4 days off in a row.

Rach - I am so pleased for you about the scan, i am so happy for you. Are you feeling any better?

Lou -sudocrem is so fab glad that you feel its improving.

Em - hope your doing ok.

Dee - woohoo any day now its very exciting. Hope your giving birth as we speak.

Anyhoo better be off, have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, i had a show this morning, a big clump of jelly like stuff, only ever had that at 38 weeks with Jessica and Devon. Had more bits during the day too. Has anyone else had this? X


----------



## hb1

Not me Em - have heard you can lose bits and it re-grow. I would check with your MW tho - save the stress and wondering :hugs:

AFM - still poorly :( 

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Hot pink, i had my show at 33 weeks 2 weeks before labour but mw said it doesnt mean labour is imminent. Let her know though and keep an eye on things.

Its all a bit busy here so havent read many posts, hope everyones doing ok. Any news if Thalia will be out for Christmas Lucy? 

will read through everything soon when the wee man gives me 5 mins xx


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry not much help em :hugs: did you ring midwife? I have heard it can re-grow too xxx

jo hope your day has gone ok and your feeling a little better xxx

Helen hope you feel better soon xx

mrs g hope you and your little man are well xx

afm almost Xmas hols! Really can't wait, going meal with oh Friday and Olympia horse show on Saturday with my friend. Rash seems to be getting better - but more spots have come up!


----------



## goddess25

Em never had that like you say until later. Hope your ok let your mw know.


----------



## kanga

Keep us posted on the show Em, hopefully it doesnt mean things are happening in there just yet xx

get well soon H! have you thought about having the flu jab to keep the nasties at bay?

Sounds like you're in for a lot or horse fun Lou, enjoy! I'm almost xmas hols too - v excited! Do you break up tomorrow?

hey Toni, hows the wee man doing?

Dee - any news?

Goddess, hope work has calmed down x

No recent news on Thalia I recall, I think the latest was a new year home coming. No news on Livi either, I am sure she is doing well though x

afm, 12 weeks tomorrow, and I am on xmas break from lunch time tomorrow. hurrah! still havent got dh anything for xmas, so looks like shopping tomorrow afternoon


----------



## hb1

I had the flu jab last month thank goodness- at least it's v unlikely that it's flu - I think it's just a cold or tonsilitis - my throat is killing me.

Usually - when not pg - I just dose up on day nurse and can get on with it feeling relatively ok ( day and night nurse rock!! ) so I haven't felt like this from just a cold for years - I am feeling v sorry for myself :(


----------



## kanga

I don't blame you, I would too ;)


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach - yep last half day for me too tomorrow! Can't wait, terms been so tough! And only one more term before mat leave! Do you have any end of work plans tomorrow? Woohoo to 12 weeks! You feeling any better with the sickness

Helen hope you feel better soon, cold are horrid when day and night nurse is out! 

Afm 3 meals out in a row starting tonight. Dh thinks my bump is going, but def be bigger by Sunday after all my meals!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## goddess25

Helen - I have a cold that has lasted for almost 2 weeks now although now I feel fine just a bit blocked up but like you say it was the worst one I have had in a number of years... its rubbish when we cant take anything but it will pass. Hope you feel better soon.

I am jealous of you all finishing for CHristmas.... its times like this when I wish I never had my job...work is a bit calmer for now thank goodness on the upside its been the quickest week ever. 6 weeks to go until I finish..woohoo.


----------



## hb1

Oh Jo - don't know how you coped for 2 weeks!! I feel like poo and couldn't have gotten in to work!!


----------



## kanga

poor you Jo, hugs xxxx

Enjoy your long break Em! And only one term left, woo hoo. although is it quite a long one this year with late Easter?

I'm leaving work soon!!!!!! Off for 2 weeks. I have an afternoon of last minute shopping to do. Dh wants to go and look at a car to buy, but I find that stuff really boring so may leave him to it

12 weeks today, can't believe it. Sickness still hanging around but its less of an all day hangover now. Next scan on Tuesday, can't wait to see the little one swimming around again

Hope everyone is in the festive mood & have lovely weekends planned xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Wow - happy days Rachel!! Def leave oh up to his cars :) Congratulations on 12 weeks!!! :yipee: and a scan for Christmas - how fab!!

AFM : Still poorly - hopefully will throw this off soon!

Had MW appt today - FH is 40! Ollie is head down and 3/5 engaged, his hb is 150bpm, my bp is 130/84 - slightly higher than normal but I am poorly. Have +1 protein in my sample so they have sent it off - fxd it's nothing..

hx


----------



## goddess25

I am sure its nothing, i found last time for me I kept getting traces of protein or +1 at the end and it was never anything to be concerned about. I hope you start to feel better soon, i had a few days off work but totally went in when I shouldn't have too. IN a way it was almost easier at work as at home I was having to look after a toddler instead, so work was the least work if that makes sense.

It totally sounds like Ollie is getting ready well done, are you starting to feel more pressure down there if his head is 3/5 engaged woohoo.

Rach glad the nausea is settling a bit it makes such a difference. Good that you have the 12 week scan to look forward to.

I am happy tonight, its the weekend so 2 days off woohoo. I have such cramping tonight and I remember that from before too, also having lots of braxton hicks so its maybe more the tightning than the cramping thats a bit uncomfy. I weighed myself this morning and have not weighed myself for about 3-4 weeks and i have lost about 5lbs so i have only put on about 8lb in total so far. Better start trying to eat more... I find that when pregnant my metabolism is much faster it works and it doesnt when I am not. Wish I could have a metabolism like this when I want to go on a diet.


----------



## hb1

PCOS has a lot to answer for Jo!! I dread to think how much I have put on - my bump is huge!!

Still feeling pants - and can't sleep without sending myself in to a coughing fit which is v painful and takes a couple of hours to get over - so am absolutely shattered!!

Finally got some proper snow - it all looks so pretty - and I've got nowhere to go so it's all good snow wise - if only I could be well and enjoy it!!

hx


----------



## the_key2005

hi girls, no news Kanga am still waiting. I had a different MW on Monday (40wk appointment) as my usual one is on holiday. She wouldnt give me a sweep said they only give/offer them after 41wks but am sure my usual MW said 40wks for first baby. Anyway whatever, am a little frustrated about waiting, I now have to get used to the fact that my baby may come xmas day which I really didnt want. Hotpink I havent lost my plug yet but I have noticed a little of it come loose and this started around 38wks. When I told my MW she said it would rebuild and it doesnt mean labour is emanate. Hang in there.

ps promise to keep you all posted, hope we'll be able to make it to the hospital in this snow teehee!!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Dee - hope it's not xmas day for you - hope it's soon hx


----------



## goddess25

Your right PCOS does have a lot to answer for.

Dee hope we hear some news from you soon. 

Had a nice weekend although can't believe that's it over already..I did nothing yesterday, and today went to safeway and also went to a butchers to get some meat for Christmas day and then went to toys r us... I would love to know how much money there store made worldwide in one day incredible.

We were in 2 minds whether to go or not. We had bought everything for him a little fisher price garage and a car mat from us, a cheap scotter thing from parents with some books, and we decided that was enough since he is not even 2 yet. However my aunt sent over $50 for him and Steven's parents sent over $50 so we were not sure whether to keep it or buy stuff for xmas now with it. Anyway at there wishes they want us to buy pressies for Christmas... so we did that. We both had such firm ideas about not spoiling him and giving him too many pressies esp now when he does not even know about it.

Anyway better get on with making dinner. I so don't want to go to work tomorrow morning but at least my countdown mode is continuing...

Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies,

Jo hope you had a nice dinner last night. How long do they give you off for christmas? Glad you had a nice weekend xx

Helen hope your cold is better this week. How many days to you have left at work?

You enjoying the xmas hols rachel? did you end up leaving oh to the car looking? Scan tomorrow for you, how nice just before christmas!! Hope you had a good weekend x

Dee hope things happen for you before xmas xx

Em hope your ok x

Hope our cyber babies are doing well xx

AFM nice weekend, so nice knowing no work this week. But come down with a cold! hope it's not too bad and can shake it before christmas.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been here much, been so busy this week, finally done all the Christmas shopping! Paid for the pram, just need to go and get Ollie some clothes and that's everything! Helen, sounds like your Ollie's getting ready to meet you!! How exciting!! Dee, not long now! All these babies!! Can't wait for birth stories and photos!! Jo, make sure you rest over the hols, I did nursing at uni for 2 years before I fell pregnant with Jessica, so i have an idea of the shifts, you all definately work so hard. Try and put your feet up.


----------



## hb1

Oh no Lou - I caught Jo's cold and now you caught it off me!!!

Jo - it's so hard to know what to do for xmas - like you say at 2 there isn't much point getting loads - I got my nephew ( 15 mths ) a wooden music set and a couple of books ( one is nursery rhymes with a cd ) so it's more educational and should last a while...

Em - good job on the xmas shopping - I felt great once mine was done ( but am sure mine was easier being you already have children!! ) 

AFM - cold turned to a chest infection but I started antibiotics as soon as I got the burning sensation in my lungs and although I was worried about paracetamol I looked in to it - the worry they have about it is it may stop testicles decending - but that should happen by 35 weeks so I decided to go for it - I don't think I would have coped otherwise - I also had to go for strepsils ( advice seems to be that these are ok ) and I got some vicks spray for my nose - which has become a biological disaster zone - and that is helping - nothing is as good as day nurse tho!! 

Ollie's still moving loads so think he's fine in there - Hoping i'm ok for tomorrow / Wednesday as I want to get some crappy nightdresses and towels from matalan for my currently non-existent hospital bag as well as popping in to mothercare for the lovely disposable pants and maternity pads etc etc - really need to pack that bag - I am soooooo disorganised - which is helping make it feel it's going really fast as we are starting to panic that there isn't enough time - 24 days left on my ticker!!

OH is making progress on the nursery - hopefully it'll be painted by Thursday and we can start moving things back in and really clean everything up - I really really want this all done!! I keep thinking about getting a cleaner in for a one off spring clean once all our belongings are back in situ - as it's still feeling overwhelming!! 

hx


----------



## kanga

Dee, hope you're enjoying your last few days, not long now! x

H, what does fh+=40 mean, is that good?! Sounds like Ollie is gearing up for his entrance. Are you feeling better?

Lou, hols ok so far but snowed in so running out of things to do. Making some Nigella red pepper & chilli jam today. Got my Dad coming for 2 nights tomorrow. I'm worried the weather will mena he can't get home. Heaven forbid, 2 days is more than enough with him. Think I will go mad if he gets stuck here!

Godess, sounds like you had a lovely shopping trip. Can't wait til I can do that sort of thing ;)

Think I am going to get the flu jab this week, will ask about it at the hospital tomorrow. I really hope the scan goes well. It normally takes an hour to get there in rush hour, think we will have to set off 3 hours early in this weather!

Hugs to all our CCM & CCB's xxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

wow, triple simultaneous post! 

Helen, I think feeling less organised is good sometimes, it makes you focus! You can probably nail all the bag stuff in an afternoon, enjoy. So sorry its developed in a chest infection, rubbish. Am sure the antibios will do their job soon and you'll be feeling perkier.

Pink, I share your excitement. I'm exicted for all the babies too, its all so real now, our lives are changing. Are you claling your little one Oliver too, I love the name, v cute xxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

your fundal height should be there or there abouts the number of weeks that you are - I have always been 2 weeks ahead on my FH but now apparently am 40 weeks according to my FH even tho Ollie's engaged - was too tired and ill to bring it up with MW on Friday but might call them tomorrow to check I shouldn't be concerned ( as I previously had too much amniotic fluid... ) 

Good luck for your scan - and getting there!!

Hope your Dad's visit is just the perfect length :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rach, yes, we both love the name Oliver!!! Has anyone else thought of any names?? Had an eventful day today, first Jessica's school had a gas leak so had to rush to pick her up, then I went to see my mw, mentioned I had not felt Ollie move as much. She checked and I also had protein in my urine so was sentvto the hospital for monitoring. Had a scan to check fluid and placental blood flow and was fine. He then started moving so I felt silly! I have a anterior placenta which may be why I couldn't feel as much. He's also breech, sat on his bottom!! Just glad he's ok. Xx


----------



## kanga

Glad all was well x 

Names ... we pretty much picked Ruben for out 2nd pg. I am convinced this one is a boy but not sure I want Ruben now. I really like Thalia (not going to steal it ;) ) so would be interested to find out more names like that, quite unusual but pretty, my baby name book only has traditional names however. Ideas welcome!


----------



## hotpinkangel

I like Ruben, especially spelt like that. Thalia is beautiful, I'd never heard it before Lucy's baby! We picked Devon because it was not that common, and I still love it, it suits him. We always get asked if he was conceived there, or if this baby will be called Cornwall :-/ Jessica and Oliver aren't unusual, we just liked them!! My brother called his daughter Seraphine, and my other niece is Adelaide!! Unusual! X


----------



## hb1

I knew a Thalia in Uni.

Girls names I like :

Imogen
Ebony
Scarlett
Amber

Boys - we had real problems - the only one we liked was Oliver - although we liked Oscar but couldn't have it for a particular reason...

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Glad all is well em! Xxx

we like morgan and rose for a girl. Also lexi, but Morgans was our hotel in new York on the start of the cycle we concieved so has a little meaning.

Boys names so far Boston, Denver, Riley, Finn, leon, Eli and Austin. Was thinking of Morgan for boy too but not sure if more femine

I bought a book frommothecare 400000 baby names - has some unusual ones in there and some that made me giggle!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lovely names!! I don't think Morgan is just feminine, at Jessica's nursery there was a little boy called Morgan! X


----------



## kanga

ooo there's a quite a lot there I like. Shall write them down in my little book.

Others I like are Florence (Flossy for short) and Luca. I'm sure there are others but I can't recall them right now, so I guess I can't like them that much!

I really like Imogen but someone at work has called their baby that. They use Immy for short, sooooooooo cute.

Just been checking through my pg notes. I am using the set from my last pg to save me writing some more out! It will be nice to get to the stage where someone actually writes in them. Do I need to take them to my 12 week scan tomorrow?


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah you take them with you. They stapled things into mine and wrote on it too! Made it feel real!


----------



## hb1

Yep - take them with you :) 

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Good luck for tomorrow Rach!! Can't wait for photos!! X


----------



## groovygrl

MERRY MERRY FIRST CHRISTMAS TO THE NEW CYBER CYCLE SISTER BABIES THALIA AND OLIVIA(AND THEIR MUM'S AND DAD'S)

lots and lots of love and baby action on here ladies! For the new mum's congrats! and those about to give birth over the coming weeks- may the force be with you! Merry Christmas to you all! Nice and hot here in NZ, eating peaches and getting Christmas BBQ sorted! (just a cheeky wee 'rub it in') I honestly miss the snow at Christmas. Happy holidays!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Merry Christmas groovygrl!!! Nice to hear from you! Hope you're doing well? So jealous of the BBQ, sounds fun!! All cold and snowy here!! X


----------



## hb1

Hey Groovy - Happy Christmas to you!! How's the ttc going after your ops?

hx


----------



## kanga

Merry christmas groovy! Hope you have a groovy xmas xxxxxxxx How is everything with you?

Does anyone know what MrsGG called her little one?

The scan was fine today. hb, fingers, toes etc etc! It's not feeling real still, when does that come? I have no idea how to get a photo onto here! Will try and work the scanner out later so you can see one of our piccies.

Going to tell Mum on Thurday when I see her, she will be over the moon. Going to hand her the photo (its in a little docket), I can't wait to see her face when she opens it up.
And we'll do the same with Ralph's family on xmas day when we see them. YAY BEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hb1

awwww Go Rachel's bean :happydance: Your mum is going to be rediculously happy - make sure she's sitting down!! This'll be the best xmas present EVER!!!!

AFM - bump feeling v full today!! and wriggly!! much more pressure down below - now it's getting crazy!! 

Last day of work tomorrow - yey!!!!!
hx


----------



## cutelou101

woohooo! go rachels bean! def make sure she is sitting down! For me some days it still doesn't feel real as have no bump - other days like yesterday when i felt tapping from inside felt real again! Def after 12 week scan it began to feel more real each day. So pleased for you!

Happy christmas groovey! Love the idea of bbq! how have you been?

Helen last day! woohoo! Not long now for you!!

AFM barely any sleep last night due to this stupid cold!! Going to take one paracetamol tonight to help me sleep as had terrible headache all last night. Not long till christmas now!


----------



## mrsG5

Your mum is going to love that present Rachel. It seems like no time it was our scan and now look where we are so beware time will really fly. My 2nd trimester was the quickest. Stilll no name yet for baby so would appreciate any suggestions as everyone elses sound great. Everyones going mad saying hoe slack it is not having a name but we just cant choose.

Anyway Im sure them with babes will agree they take up all of your time which is why ive not been on much but will try harder to keep up to date with everthing.

Any news on Lucy and Lauren? Dee should be any day now too.

utelou you'll be feeling real movements any day now too, bet your excited.

away to feed Mr know name hope you're all sorted for the weekend xx


----------



## kanga

just a quickie to say (again), yay my bean! And I look 6 months pregnant. Seriously. It is ridiculous. Will try and post a pic

Lovely update Toni, glad all is well with the little man. Names ... could go traditional (William, Henry), biblical (Noah, Joshua, Jesus!), modern (Zeno, Trayton). What sort of name are you leaning towards? I quite like Arthur now.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay Rach!!! So glad it went well!!! Toni, glad LO is doing so well! Just looking for advice, does anyone know how to make a breech baby turn??!! Found out at scan yesterday that he's breech, bottom first. Never had this before and I really don't want a c-section.... X


----------



## hb1

Going on all 4's and relaxation. My hypnobirthing teacher turns them also with high success rates - maybe see if there's someone in your area? Also - reflexology and other homeopathic treatments?

:wave: Hey Toni - glad LO is doing well :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - hope you start to feel better, 1 paracetamol is fine try not to feel guilty its amazing how much we punish ourselves about.

Em - so glad everything was ok with the little one. Thanks about work its not too bad am out of the wards for now as I have a temporary office job so i work mon-fri office hours pretty much. A friend of mine about your stage was breech and thankfully baby turned but I remember her MW telling her to do a variety of things, swimming, gentle massage of abdomen, visualisation techniques of baby turning and I think she also mentioned acupuncture. Good Luck I am sure he will turn.

I don't have much time off over Christmas but it will be fab nevertheless. I am off the weekend obviously but because they are our normal days off according to the union we have another 2 days off so it will be Mon and Tues which is ace. I am taking Wed off as a earned day off basically taking time back that I am owed so 5 days off which will be blissful and then back the 30 and 31st and then not back at work again till the 4th Jan so its pretty good.

Toni - I know how stressful it is thinking of names and other people put you under a tremendous amount of pressure. We had some girls names picked out last time and no boys name and after awhile DH caved and agreed to my favourite boys name which was Euan, he still doesn't really like it after almost 2 years but it totally suits him. 

Rach - woohoo so glad it went well. Your Mum is going to be so happy, Thursday will be a very exciting day. So glad the scan went well.

Helen - lucky you last day at work tomorrow that sounds awesome. Enjoy! I remember my last day at work last time I spent the whole day thinking that will be the last time I do that for over a year woohoo. Enjoy it all and I do hope that you manage to get some time off to yourself before bambino arrives, it sounds like your body is getting well prepared now.

Not too much going on with me, I am starting to feel massive and am getting breathless and everything is getting a bit slower. Have a bit of MS returning feeling sick in the evenings no puking so I can handle that. Plus i had forgotten about peeing... I am now up quite a few times overnight and peeing at work almost every hour, and its so frustrating... I am so desperate to pee and I run to the bathroom with the danger of peeing my pants and then its a 2 second trickle....aarrrghh. I remember the same happening last time although not this early.

Had a freak out earlier too and wished DH was at home... I was lying on my right side on the floor with Euan playing with some cars when the baby started poking its foot right out my left hand side. I could totally feel a foot just kicking out over and over for about 20 minutes and it was really silly, i totally felt like sigourney weaver in alien and I could not bear to look incase I saw a foot. Its funny now, I made Euan feel it and he was a bit puzzled by it all.

ANyway off for now. Dee hope to hear some news from you soon. Groovy how I would love to experience Christmas in the sun it must be strange.


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies = sorry if its tmi but just wanted your advice. I've been awake since 4 as couldn't sleep anymore. Was shivering most the night, now i'm really hot. taken temp and it's 37.8, so not yet a fever. I also threw up phelm the moment i got up today. I don't want to rush off to the docs for no reason, but with xmas coming i'm not sure what to do? the temp has been getting worst each day and the cough is very chesty and painful.

helen hope you enjoy your last day at work xx

Jo not long now till your xmas break!!

Hi toni! glad to hear your well xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies, i just went as DH booked an appointment for me. i have Laryngitis, so am on rest, no talking and lots of fluids. He has given me a safe cough medicine if i feel i need it.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ah Lou - sorry to hear you're ill, hope it clears up for christmas. Glad you went to doc and got it sorted.

Kanga - name suggestion of jesus made me laugh - and also made me wonder why you don't really hear it much!! Ah your mum and in laws will be thrilled when they get their pics of bean. This will be a great xmas for you - and next year even better with babies first xmas!!

Mrs G - glad your little son is doing well - how about Robbie for a name? Or Harry? I think he looked like a Robbie - very cute. Is the eating going better now? And don't let people stress you out about the name, its an important decision and you don't want to be rushed!!

Kanga - re names I don't mind if you steal Thalia - its from Greek mythology - she was one of the three graces - you could have a look at other names from ancient greek you might see something you like, for some reason all the names I liked were ancient greek or latin!! - I did classics at uni so may be why!!!

So good to catch up with you all, I have 45 mins at home before back to hospital and I should be washing/tidying blah blah but couldn't resist a check in to band b

Groovy, good to hear from you - very jeaous of your weather, sick of the snow now and I'm sure we're in for more very soon.

HB not long now, that pressure feeling heralded labour for me - though I didn't realise at the time what it was. Having spent a hell of a lot of time at hospital now and listened to a lot of birth stories its surprising how many women go into labour the day after they start maternity leave!!!! Hope you're ready. Mind you I didn't have a bag packed or anything and all was fine.

Dee - any news????

Em - did they say there was still time for baby to turn? Hope he does, I'm sure I've read that the baby can be turned by experienced midwives/docs by manipulation? Hope it gets sorted. I'm sure it will. xx

Hows M2A - I didn't see a post but I haven't had time to read too far back. Hope all ok xx

Jo - I had a laugh at the foot incident - I'd have been the same. Its funny I've almost forgotten getting up 6 times a night to pee!! That was a nightmare. 

Talking about peeing - my bladder control is seriously weakened since birth!! I have to get to loo pronto or I start leaking, am doing pelvic floors(boring) but doesn't seem to be improvment, hope its not a lifelong affliction!!

Thalia doing well, we were hopeful she'd be out for xmas but she cant keep a regular temp without a hot cot so until she does that shes staying there, hopefully out for new year though. She eats totally from me now - or a bottle at night which is fantastic. Oh she's so cute, its so fab now shes like a proper baby and not a tiny skinny thing, I'm overwhelmed with love for her.

AFM - still got wretched placenta in me - another scan in 2 weeks time and then likely a bloody ERPC if my uterus is ready for it. Just praying its started coming away and might not need op. I'm still bleeding, not loads and no clots (sorry TMI) but I think my hormones weird because of placenta and am having some weird period. Anyway I'm not too bothered just very happy to be a mummy.

Lolly hope all well with you - lovely pics on FB, hope Olivia has a fantastic first christmas xxxxxxxxx

Hope you all have lovely Christmases sisters and speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

So glad Thalia is doing so well - it's crazy how fast they grow!!! bet you can't wait to get her home!!! Hope your placenta sorts itself out - are they not trying any drugs to release it?

:hugs: Lou - hope you get better soon - I swear it's awful being poorly and pg!!

AFM - exhausted!!! going to go out tomorrow for bits for the hospital bag and get that packed!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

So glad to hear that Thalia is doing so well. I am sure she will be home with you all in no time. Sorry to hear about the placenta still being in there, why have they left it so long? Were they hoping it would still come away naturally? Hope its all resolved soon and you can get on with being a mummy. 

Lou - glad you went to the doctors in the end and I am sure you will start to feel better soon. I am starting to think I should go and see the doctor too. I don't feel too bad though but I find that in the evening my throat and over night my throat is very sore and I have had that I guess now for about 4 weeks. Its not improving but so far i think if i dont really have it in the day time then it must be ok. I think for me its maybe just being a bit rundown from being tired.

Hope your all doing ok and getting organised for Christmas now. I can't believe its in 2 days time. I am looking forward to it for Euan but I miss presents for me too and this year I have a parcel from my mum and that's it. DH and I agreed not to do gifts and all my other family members and friends I told that I was not doing Christmas either.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!! Christmas eve! It's crazy here with Jess and Devon, they're so excited! I'm hoping rob gets home from work early today. 
How's everyone doing?
Dee...any news yet??
Lou, hope you're feeling better, think I'm coming down with something too :-( not nice when you're pregnant. X
Lucy! Nice to hear from you, and so glad Thalia's doing so well, fingers crossed you'll all be at home together in the new year. I'm hoping Ollie will turn because I've been told they won't turn him because I have an anterior placenta. Not sure though. X
Helen... Not long for you either!! X
Jo, hope you have a fun Christmas with Euan, sounds like he's a lucky boy this year!!
Lauren, enjoy your first Christmas with Livi, hope you're ok? X
M2a, hope you're doing well?? X


----------



## hb1

Happy Christmas!!!! 

Our house isn't looking Christmassy at all apart from the pointsetta. It's still a state - but this weekend we will get Ollie's room in - so that will free up space in the rest of the house so we can start getting ourselves sorted everywhere else - thank goodness - and we have 4 clear days of OH off work to do it!!

Glad to hear the Christmas spirit runs wild and free in your house Em :)

Jo - sorry your parents can't be there - am sure lots of hugs with Euan will make up for it :hugs:

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hello ladies :flower:

Life has been very busy recently alot going on so not had the chance to get on a catch up.....hope you are all doing ok ? how are all the bumps and babies :flower:?

Me and bump are doing fine, been in and out of hopsital over the last few weeks, again for my low blood pressure, reduced movements, trouble finding heartbeat, and my asthma playing up rather bad so its been a tough few weeks...

Hope you all have a lovely xmas :D and will have a proper catch up once the family leave on boxing day x


----------



## cutelou101

Merry Christmas Ladies! Hope all the CCS, CCB and Lo's have a great day!

Jo hope you have a good day with Euan. Do you have a white christmas?

Lucy so glad to hear Thalia is doing well, and fxed she is home for the new year, bet you can't wait! Hope the placenta gets resolved quickly for you xx

Helen hope your feeling a little less exhasted and you and OH can get the bits done you want over the 4 days xx

Em hope Jess and Deven are enjoying today, must be lovely to see their faces in the morning!!

M2A glad to hear you and bump are doing ok. Hopeforly the next few weeks will be less stressful for you xx

Any news Dee?

AFM made it out of bed now. Ended up not being able to keep much food or liquid down for a few days, but managed 3 small meals yesterday and a sit on the sofa! Had to change xmas plans, so off to my mums tomorrow evening now rather than yesterday. So a PJ Christmas day for me, with a 'mini' xmas dinner made by OH (really hoping my appitite is back he does lovely roasts!)

Anyway hope everyone has a great few days!

Lou
x


----------



## goddess25

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## kanga

Marry Christmas everyone! Just settling down with a shandy, Marple & BnB to catch with everyone xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Hope you all had a great Christmas.. Do any of you have plans for the New Year. New Year isn't anything over here at all nothing happens apart from private parties not that I would be doing anything anyway.

Not much news had my midwife appointment today all is well, have one more day off tomorrow before back at work and it has been so nice being off with the family. Such a nice treat. Euan is enjoying his toys.

Spent a phenomenal amount of money over the past few days almost $3000... I bought flights for Mum to come over and then bought a double stroller and a bunch of other baby things that we need so that was nice, not to mention I treated myself to a few dvds Inception which I liked and young victoria which I am just about to watch. 

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## goddess25

WOOHOO have moved up to my second last box on the ticker wow!


----------



## hb1

Hope you're feeling better Lou!! what a way to spend Christmas hey!! Next Christmas will be fab tho!!

Jo - sounds like you had a lovely time :)

Hope everyone is well - 38 weeks tomorrow for me - MW appt today :)

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Happy v-day to my bumpy :yipee:


----------



## goddess25

Hope the midwife went well.

Happy V day M2A - Its a fantastic milestone to reach that one.

Back to work tomorrow after a fantastic 5 days off of feeling like a proper Mum and family. I was a wee bit tearful putting Euan to bed tonight since I am back at work tomorrow but I know that I am totally in count down mode till mat leave. I finish on 28th Jan so not long to go. My replacement starts on the 5th Jan so yippee! I have to train her up before I go but it will be fine.


----------



## mrsG5

Any day now Helen x


----------



## kanga

Happy V day m2A, what a fab milestone to reach. I'm over half was there! Hope all is well with yu and your bumpnow after your recent scares

Helen, bag packed and ready? Not long til you'll be a Mummy now

Jo, what a spending spree! Go girl. Not long til you'll be in that last box x

Hope all our CCB's are doing well and enjoyed their first Christmas! Lucy, sounds like Thalia will be home in the next few weeks. The time since her birth has gone so quickly! I bet it will be amazing to finally bring her home. MrsG, any name yet? Lolly, how is Livi doing x

Lou, hope you're feeling better now and enjoyed your dh-made dinner

We had a busy xmas, travelling here and there to see people. 

We drove 300 miles round trip yesterday to finally get dh his new car. His company one goes back mid-Jan as he's starting a new job. I'm glad the new car is sorted, shopping for cars is so boring!!

May take a trip to town today to get some new tops, I need to cover my fat belly. The mw pointed out where my uterus is - its so low down! Way beloe my fat tummy. So why is my tummy so big, a case of overeating i suspect.

Had the booking in appt yesterday with a mw (not my mw - she was off sick with FLU - how irresponsible of her to not have the flu jab!) and she tried listening for the hb but couldn't find it. Great! I am now worried the baby has died. I don't really feel pg anymore, just normal really. Is that normal after feeling so crapo earlier on?

NYE tomorrow, what is everyone up to? I have people round so need to cook. Going to do an easy beef & guinness pie with dauphinoise pots & veg. Can prep it all in advance and place in over when they arrive, perfic!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Rachel - they don't usually listen for hb now till after 20 weeks as it really varies when you can hear it - try not to worry - when is your next scan?

Happy V day M2A!!!

Yey to last month Jo!!!!

AFM - Ollie's bag is packed - mine is half packed. Need to put cd's on to MP3 player and have a little speaker on order - so hope that arrives before I pop!! We could do with a few days at least - getting there!! Ollie's crib is made up - I cried when it was done - looks so cute :cloud9:

Still on the clear up in the house but starting to really get there - then a deep clean I think!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

:hugs: rachel, try not to worry. The midwife wouldn't even try at my booking appointment. Don't worry about feeling fine, i really all of a sudden just felt ok around 14 weeks. Hope you enjoy your NYE celebrations!!

Hope your first day back went ok Jo, not long now until you'll be on mat leave and be at home with your two LO's xxx

Helen so pleased everything is coming together for you now xxx Not long until ollie is due xx

Happy V day M2A

Hope all CCB's are enjoying first xmas

Any news on Dee?

AFM feeling much better now, but still not got my preggie appitite back. Only put on 3lb's so far and keep kidding with OH that the hospital will think i'm coming for my 12 week scan not 20 week scan next thursday!! Feeling baby move loads which is nice, and found a pram and nursery set i like. Starting to feel very real!


----------



## goddess25

Oh lots of nice news...

Rachel I agree try not to worry its so variable when the HB can be heard and I am sure that at your next appointment it will be there fine... sounds like you have a nice dinner planned for tomorrow night yay! Its normal to feel normal again at your stage after feeling like poo...

Helen.. its getting so close now, i am so so excited for you, its all going to be wonderful. I know how you feel about getting the cot ready, I never cried when i did mine but I did stand in the doorway of the nursery for a LONG time a few hours maybe just looking at it and thinking HOLY Crap this is actually happening that was when I came to the realisation that I was actually going to have a baby. 

Lou - Thanks looking forward to being at home and I really don't have long left now which is great. I like you have only put on about 7lbs in total but I guess that is down to my PCOS and my metabolism working when pregnant. Glad you found a nursery and pram set.

I bought my double pram the other day its a phil and teds explorer not sure if you get that brand over there. I decided today to treat myself to having cleaners in... our house is a tip and I am not at the nesting stage yet. I booked cleaners to come in on Tuesday as a one time clean, its pretty dear about 250 quid but 3 ladies come in and do 10.5 hours of cleaning in the time they are there so I have asked them to clean the fridge and do the cupboards and stuff and basically concentrate on the kitchen and bathrooms and then it won't be long before I get in there and do it myself.

Anyway better go.. its 9pm never slept too much last night and I want to relax before I go to sleep, in at work tomorrow and the rumour is we are getting away early but we will see. Then off work till Tuesday again. I have to go into the OR next week and do another bone marrow harvest and I have another one the week after too so it will be busy and quick and then before I know it holidays and mat leave.


----------



## kanga

That's great that its all starting to feel real Lou. And you're almost 20 weeks! when is your next scan? When i was waiting for my 12 week scan there were loads of non-rounded people in there (unlike me!) waiting for their 20 week scan. I was v jelaous of their figures!

Not long til your replacement starts godess then it should all be downhill x

We do get Phil & Ted's over here G, there are really nice prams. I haven't started looking yet - we may go to the baby show to compare them all. Did anyone else go?

Exciting times Helen, only 13 days, eek!!

I wonder if Dee has had her little one. 

I am worried our baby has died. I wish we had a scanner at home!! We are telling people now. What if it has died and we have already told everyone the news. I wish I had a window in my belly :cry:


----------



## kanga

btw, what was everyone's downs percentage? ours is 1 in 900 (low risk)


----------



## cutelou101

I booked up the baby show at excel in feb yesterday. The tickets are at low price until tomorrow. Hoping to get lots of little bits I wouldn't think of. Can't remember what mine was , think 1:1500 so low they said. Try not to worry rachel, I know it's hard - I had days just like your having the way up to 16 weeks. Feeling so fine but no movements makes you think am I still pregnant!! But all was fine at private scan, and it will only be a few more weeks till you think - that feeling was weird wonder if it was baby!!

Hope you got a early day today jo! Good idea on the cleaners, think that's what we are going to do once the house is sorted. Thanks jo - got bit worried bout weight gain yesterday when my calculator said I should have put on double that as a miniui
!! The lady at the pram shop said I'd be wishing for my lack of bump in a few months!! Pram sounds nice, think we have that brand here too.

Off to food and cinema with oh today! Hoping to convience him to pop to some shops to look at baby bits with me! My dad brought us our first baby grow back fromthe US. Got me wanting to buy a few bits now!! My dream last night was me on the Internet and the nursery set I like being out of stock everywhere!! How boring is my preggie dreams!!


----------



## hb1

Rachel - you are in the horrible limbo stage - after you stop feeling sick but before you start feeling movements :hugs: they really shouldn't have tried the doppler. Can you get another scan to reassure you? It's no good leaving you stressing like this.

Our downs risk was 1:6900.

Fxd you get out early Jo!!

Have a good time at the cinema Lou and shopping :) and you do need to sort your dreams out - I haven't had a boring dream in ages - mine are crazy adventure dreams! My OH thinks I'm mad when I relay them to him!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Awww, rach, I remember feeling that way, in between scans and movement. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know. My downs risk was 1:100000 so low again. I've had a busy day, had a consultant appointment today, can come off the aspirin!! Was v scary though, consultant and nurse took about ten mins to find Oliver's heartbeat, we were all worried till he finally found it. :-( he's still breech, so I bought a birthing ball today to use to try and turn him. Jess and Devon are both Ill with a stomach bug too, so it's not been much fun. I had my flu jab today too. 
Anyway, sorry for the rant girls!! Hope you've all had a great Christmas and a happy new year!!! Xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Awww, rach, I remember feeling that way, in between scans and movement. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know. My downs risk was 1:100000 so low again. I've had a busy day, had a consultant appointment today, can come off the aspirin!! Was v scary though, consultant and nurse took about ten mins to find Oliver's heartbeat, we were all worried till he finally found it. :-( he's still breech, so I bought a birthing ball today to use to try and turn him. Jess and Devon are both Ill with a stomach bug too, so it's not been much fun. I had my flu jab today too. 
Anyway, sorry for the rant girls!! Hope you've all had a great Christmas and a happy new year!!! Xx


----------



## goddess25

Rachel maybe its worth paying for a private scan, its a long time to worry until your next one and till they an hear the heartbeat for sure. I feel so bad for you we have all been there and we all know how you feel. 

Emma - sorry that you had such a crappy time trying to find Ollie's HB our babies like to keep us scared don't they and I really hope that the birthing ball gets him turned, did they say they would section you if he stays breech.

Lou - what did you see at the cinema?

I got away at 12 today so it was very nice and went shopping, had lunch and came home via the video shop.. Steven is working tonight until 3am so I will be home alone on new years eve so thought i would get some dvds out. I have 6 that we can watch over the next few days. I am about to watch a girlie trasher called Easy A and then I am going to go to bed and watch a documentary called Babies it looks fab its basically a look at the first year of 4 babies from 4 corners of the world,Mongolia, USA, Europe somewhere and Africa so I am really looking forward to that one.

Had a few hours there that I thought I might be going into labour, you would think that having done it before it would be easy but no.... having pretty intense BH and never really had them first time around till the very end. 

Anyway Happy New Year everyone! Its funny to think the rest of us will be having babies this year.


----------



## goddess25

Rach I meant to say you are low risk of downs... this time my risk is so low that i don't even remember taking notice of the number but I was 1:350 with Euan and I worried about it a bit but all was well.


----------



## goddess25

DH is at work so just catching up with some stuff. Hope your all having a good day. Am watching wall street on dvd which is not too bad so far although thought it would be crap.

The BH continued last night for about 5-6 hours and even though deep down I knew it was just intense BH I was starting to get a bit worried and was close to calling the MW when I fell asleep. Woke up today and have a few periodic ones but nothing like last night.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo, if you're not sure you should maybe ask for advice? I've never had bh that last 5-6 hours before...maybe just get it checked out?? X


----------



## hb1

Jo - I would get that checked out - I know how you feel - Ollie's been having a quiet day yesterday - OH has gone to the supermarket just now so I've asked him to get a couple of cold cokes so I can do a 2 hour kick count - if he's still quiet I will be going in.

Haven't told OH ( as he's prone to stressing and stressing about the kick count is enough at the mo ) but woke up this morning with mild period pain - in back and tum so will see if that develops in to anything. Could do with a few more days really - we're getting there but not there just yet - if I could get to Wed /Thursday I am sure we would be in a much better position - although I've probably jinxed myself into going overdue!!!

Em - have heard going on all 4's or the "polar bear" position - where you go on all 4's but then go down at the front so your bottom is in the air - are all good for turning Ollie :) 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls for your concern but I am pretty sure they were BH, had a few yesterday and a few today so far but just little ones here and there. So I am pretty sure its nothing, baby is moving around like mad. If it happens again like that I will call my midwife, I see her next week again so will be sure to mention it.

Helen - hope baby stays in there for a few more days so you feel more prepared. I am sure the cold coke will do it. I remember though last time at your stage I didnt feel Euan move much at all, he was engaged and there just is not a lot of room left. When I did feel him move I realy had to concentrate as it was small movements at the end. I am sure everything is totally fine.


----------



## hb1

It did work - still smaller movements but a few stronger ones this evening - until New Years Eve they were exceptionally strong - he has had quiet days the since I've felt regular movement but I'm prob more paranoid now....

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi everyone,

happy new year. Sorry i haven't been on for ages. There really is no time to do anything these days. Mr "no name" is in my arms and Im trying to catch up before his next feed. We have to name him by Wednesday, I cant believe thats him 6 weeks.

Hope he comes when you are all sorted Helen but hemight have is own agenda!!

Keep an eye on the BH goddess, I never had any so have no idea what they feel like.

Rach I used to get that feeling all the time. Don't feel bad about it, just be sure to get it checked it.

Helen, if you're reading this and want to catch up let me know. I'm not sure how to message on this thing.

By the way girls, Im on facebook (Toni Gilmour) if anyone wants. Hope dee is managing, she must have had the wee one by now and Lauren hope you aren't having too many sleepless nights!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Toni! 6 weeks! Wow! And still no name!! Have you decided yet? Glad you're all doing well. I'll add you on Facebook today x


----------



## kanga

Toni, can't believe its nearly 6 weeks already, time really flies. So glad everything is going great for you 3, good luck picking your name!

H, glad the kick count was good. Any signs of labour yet?

Has everyone signed up for nct classes? I got my invite to sign up today. Its £200 for 4 sessions which seems a lot! Did people join nct or not bother? I don't know if there are any advantages of signing up.


----------



## mrsG5

I joined NCT and thought it was worth it. Its really nice to get to know a group of girls locally with babies all the same age. Im supposed to be meeting them today for a catch up so from that perspective I think its worth it. When I was struggling with feeding I was able to contact one of the local BF counsellors and have a chat which helped.

They have lots of info on labour and stuff which you probably know about but not a lot about after the birth when you get the baby home. I would certainly recommend it though..x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Toni! Glad to hear you and your LO is doing well. 6 weeks already!! 

Helen hope Ollie stays put for a few more days for you. Glad the cold coke worked and got him moving.

Em fxed that Ollie turns for you, any luck with the birthing ball so far?

Rachel i haven't joined up yet, DH doesn't want to go to them, so feel silly going alone. May just do NHS ones, then maybe join the NCT after birth classes if there is one at the right time. How are you feeling?

Jo glad the BH eased off for you. Any films you've watched over the weekend you would reconmend?? We went to see little fockers at the cinema.

AFM enjoying a day with DH, playing donkey kong on the wii. He is now making me proper chips and cajun chicken!! Dreading going back to work on Wednesday, going to put count down on my wall at work!


----------



## kanga

lou, cinema, we went to see The Way Back( good until half way through when it gets boring!! - wouldnt recommend) and also Megamind (great! - we were the only people in there without children :blush:). How was Fockers? I may go and see it later this week. DH wants to see 137 days - the one where the climber chops his own arm off - I'm not sure I can stomach it.

i signed up to the nct classes. I didn't bother joining the actual nct though as I'm not sure what you get for your membership. You seem to be abeel to go to all their events without being a member.

1st day back at work today and I'm sat at my desk looking on bnb. Oh dear.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rachel! Fockers was good - not as many laughs as first two, but still good. Maybe might go and see megamind then! ooo not sure i could stomach arm being chopped off, i'd have to hide behind something! How are you today?

Last day off for me, back tomorrow - dreading it really, hope the term goes really fast. Got 4 parents evenings in a row each week starting next week so going to be shattered! Only in for a bit on thursday as got scan. 

Need to help please - i'm buying my bedding and nursery stuff this week (just surfing and finding best places at mo) how many flat sheets, fitted sheets, blankets/fleeces should i get? I know for us we just have 2 sets, but would 2 sets be enough for baby?


----------



## goddess25

I only had 2 sets of bedding for Euan and it seemed to be enough. However i had him next to me in my bedroom until he was about 5 months old so he was just in a little bassinet, so we had about 4-5 bassinet fitted sheets.

Toni will look for you on facebook too, tomorrow is the big day for naming looking forward to hearing all about it.

Has anyone heard from Dee?

Back at work and have been up and awake since 3.30 am, still having lots of BH but a few friends told me 2nd time around for them they had loads too and early on even though there babies never arrived for some time.

Lou - none of the dvd's I watched over the weekend were worth seeing really apart from one called Easy A, its a total girl trasher movie set in a high school but it was entertaining and babies was fab! The movie 139 days is supposed to be really good, its a Danny Boyle movie, I have not seen it but I read the book its a true life story and pretty amazing really.


----------



## hb1

Hey Ladies

Don't think I could cope with the cinema at the mo - I don't think I could handle that 127 hours either - cheerful stuff for me please!! I watched the new Alice in Wonderland on Sky and that was fab!!

I got 4 sheets and 6 cellular blankets - they advise against fleeces apparently - I got gro bags for the spring.

Sorry to everyone back in work :hugs:

AFM - have decided to sleep on the sofa from now - it is so painful in bed - I have been coming down in the middle of the night as I wake up in agony - the sofa for some reason is much more comfy - will have to sort a plastic sheet out for the sofa now....

hx


----------



## kanga

I saw the first half of Alice too Helen, but turned it off as I got scared. That said, I can't watch Gremlins as its too scary (or Dumbo as too sad).

Sorry you are on the sofa now. At least you can get a last bit of all night telly watching in before he arrives. Any signs yet/show?

Work was ok today. I've got to set my objectives for the year this week. That will be interesting! My objective is to lay low and go on maternity leave in May!


----------



## hb1

Just the odd period style pain - not v painful tho. And I can feel pressure on my cervix occasionally. And getting the odd tightening. But no patterns or anything. Not going to stress - I know that I'll have him by the end of the month - obviously sooner rather than later but we still have bits to do so keeping distracted. 

The only annoying thing is I am getting v immobile now - getting up is a chore!!! And I am very tired - but that may have been from being ill!!

I cry at Dumbo - I cry at most films - am a bit soppy!! But am cool with horror and scary films - when not pg tho - it's a bit too much for me at the mo :)

hx


----------



## kanga

What are your birth plans - hypno/pool/start at home as long as poss and go in and hope you are 8cm?! (that's mine ;))

Currently having a nightmare trying to make a dvd from 3 films on the camcorder. My technology skills are terrible!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies, managed to make a spreadsheet with all the best prices on. What bedding do you use for a moses basket and whats a celleluar blanket? Had to run out of babies are us today as got all flastered with all the stuff there. My mums organising a shopping trip with me and my friend, so hopeforly they can help me. Keep seeing things and not knowing what they are or for or what i need!!

Sorry Helen to hear you not getting much rest, hope the sofa helps you. Not long now, sounds like he may be getting ready. How the house doing? x

Rachel i had to re-do my objectives to have them completed my the easter hols. Told my guy i want them easy to do! All i care about is going on leave! I'm hoping for a water birth i think, but not sure if my rash is a heat rash or soap allergy. Brought some baby products today, hoping its the soap.

Thanks Jo, may get easy A then - love a good girly flick! Hope the BH settle down for you so you can get some rest. How many weeks at work do you have left?


----------



## goddess25

Helen sorry to hear your on the sofa I remember doing that alot at the end too, having some movies on and just dosing through them.

I find sad movies a bit hard to handle right now too i guess we all do this time.

Called my midwife this morning as figured I should probably ask if BH for 6-7 hours a day is ok, she told me as long as I can feel my tummy soften and can feel foetal movement through it then it should be ok and for some women with 2nd birth it can be totally normal.


----------



## goddess25

kanga said:


> What are your birth plans - hypno/pool/start at home as long as poss and go in and hope you are 8cm?! (that's mine ;))
> 
> Currently having a nightmare trying to make a dvd from 3 films on the camcorder. My technology skills are terrible!

This totally happens.... with Euan I laboured at home and got to the hospital at 9.5cm so was delightful.

Lou am working till 36 weeks so finish on the 28th January. Can't wait.


----------



## hb1

Cellular blankets have the holes in them - they are better as they are breathable - fleeces and stuff can allow overheating etc... I found mothercare was laid out quite well - although get your measurements as the "crib" sheets were too small for our crib....
I went on a shopping trip with my mum, oh's mum and my sister - we had a lovely day and went for tea after ( this was the trip that sisters MIL was nearly invited on - all went well in the end - she didn't come!!) it was good as my sister was a great help - I had that overwhelmed OMG what do I need moment!! 

My birth plan is hypnobirthing - staying at home as long as poss with TENS machine doing relaxation and massage. Then waterbirth at the hospital using hypnobirthing techniques. We want to avoid painkillers if poss - just gas and air. Once Ollie is born we want the cord to stop pulsating before it is cut and have a physiological third stage. If there are no issues we want skin to skin with Ollie and try to BF straight away and to be allowed to do this for as long as we want before all the weighing etc etc - they can do the APGARS test without removing him so there's no need. Then OH to bath and dress him while I get a shower. I know it's only a plan and things may work out differently but this is our ideal birth.....

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Ladies - so much to catch up on.

Just wanted to let you know Thalia came home last monday so just over a week ago - hence why I've had no time to check in. All is going well and its fantastic having her home - though bloody terrifying, she's still under 5 pounds!!
Going to read all your posts soon as possible.

HB if it all happens before I'm next on - good luck and I hope you can follow your birth plan as it sounds so lovely.

Happy New year everyone and I'll do a proper post soon as I can xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsG5

Looks like things are on the move Helen, I'll be so excited to hear when you've gone into labour over the next few weeks. The thing I found most useful was an aerosol water spray as I got very hot and dry. Sorry you're on the sofa is it because of your SPD. The day I delivered mine disappeared so hopefully it won't last much longer.

as for movies I've not seen anything lately but was planning to get to a mother and baby showing of the fockers this morning, but didn't make it!!!

I've got him in Grobags already and they are great as he doesn't kick them off, I'd realy recommend them.

Sorry you guys are having to go back to work but very soon you'll be on mat leave and be loving it.

BTW we have a name, after much deliberation he's called Thomas Patrick. None of those names were on the original list but we just had to choose something. i still like Hamish nut its too late now. When we went into the registers office, she told us she was just about to send us a legal later with a fine. I didn't realise they would actually do that, thought it was just an urban myth.


----------



## hb1

Yep- tis the spd that has driven me here - v strange for oh to be upstairs and me down here. I def couldn't work now - so glad to be home!

Thomas Patrick is a lovely name Toni - can't believe they actually issue a fine!!! At least that's one stress out of the way!! Thanks for the tips on the aerosol :thumbup: Do you have any pics? How are you getting on routine wise? Is your bathroom done? We have def broken the back of our work - still tons to do but the end is in sight!

Lucy - so glad Thalia's home - bet she's so dinky at 5lbs!! looking forward to news and pics!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen your birth plan sounds lovely and I am sure it will all go to plan but as you say you go with the flow at the time, can't wait to hear all about it.

Lucy - woohoo Thalia is home and Helen is right she is still so dinky and I can imagine it being a bit scary but I am sure you are doing a wonderful job and enjoying every moment.

Toni - you chose a lovely name well done! I cannot imagine that they would actually issue a fine, that's terrible. I used grobags a lot with Euan too, they are wonderful.

To the girls with SPD, I think I might have it but my midwife has not confirmed it. I have really sore pelvic bone pain in the morning when I get up and left hip pain. I find though that it does wear off after a few hours of being up and then at the end of the day its pretty sore again. I find that when I move in bed at night my pelvis makes a clicking noise. It might just be normal pregnancy pains.


----------



## hb1

I think you can get spd in varying degrees of severity - until recently it's been mild for me - being worse if I sit on a hard chair for example - also my ankles swell up if I sit on a hard chair for a time too, unrelated I'm sure. But it seems to have stepped up a gear since he engaged.

Since I've not been in work the ankles have eased up loads - they went up after sitting on my parent's dining room chairs at Christmas dinner but apart from that they've been good.

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls

So sorry I haven't been able to update you all. Our little man, Kaiden, arrived on the 21st Dec weighing in a whopping 8.5lbs. Just adjusting into mummy mode. Sleepless nights cracked nipples and constantly feeling weepy arrghh but it's all worth it he is just gorgeous. I promise to pop in now and again to catch up With everyone.


----------



## hb1

Yey Dee!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: congratulations!!!!!! pics pics pics are needed!! how was the birth? 

Glad Kaiden is here safe and sound!! Enjoy mummy mode :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Dee on the birth of Kaiden. He was a good weight too, well done. How was the birth? I am excited for you.

Helen your turn next...woohooo.

BTW just to let all you first time mothers know just from reading Dee's post that the adjustment to being a mummy is huge. I know you all know that but it can be really tough and I remember feeling so tearful and overwhelmed about it all and I felt so guilty because I thought having this new baby is meant to be such a joyful experience and it was but it was also hard emotionally... your hormones are crazy way worse than during pregnancy I felt and for me the first few days I was on a total high I guess with adrenalin and then after 2-3 days i fell back to earth with a mighty crash and i cried for about a week in the house and out. If I looked at Euan at the mall I would just literally start crying. Anyway what I am trying to say is that if you find yourselfs in a tearful mess, its totally and utterly NORMAL!!!! I think every new mummy goes through this and your so not alone. I had myself convinced that perhaps I was developing post natal depression as I had never felt emotion like that before. 

Don't let any of this put a damper on becoming a mummy because despite the first few weeks being tough at the same time they are utterly utterly wonderful.


----------



## kanga

Congratulations Dee! :happydance: Enjoy every second xxx

Love the names you have chosen Toni x Glad you avoided the fine!

Welcome home Thalia! Is she fitting into any of her clothes yet, she must be sooo cute at 5lbs!


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations Dee! very excited for you, how was the birth? any pics?

Toni, lovely names xx glad he's doing well. Didn't know they did actually fine people!

Welcome home Thalia!! Lucy you must be so pleased to have her home. xx

Thanks Helen, think i'll try and pick some up. My nan wants to get the moses basket and bedding for us, so that's nice. Hope the sofa is helping with your spd. Your due date is so close now!!

Jo not long for you now then! just over 3 weeks!!

Rachel hope your well xx

Had 20 week scan today, all is well. Been told get another optional scan at 24 weeks which is an internal for me, not to look at baby. Never heard of it before, so going to look it up. Anyone else get offered it? Had first baby nightmare last night - dreamt that i left the baby in the car on the drive in the hot summer, then went inside and went asleep for 5 hours. Then found baby overheated and sun burnt!! Think it's my mind worrying about bedding and overheating!! Anyway pics are below, chocolate finely kicked in and it moved to face us
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 1a.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks 2b.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks 3c.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hb1

Lovely pics Lou :happydance: 

Not had that sort of scan - my extra scans were due to excess amniotic fluid - not sure why they're scanning you - did they not explain it?

So are you staying on team yellow then?

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Too much to catch up on!! 
Dee congrats on baby Kaiden, love the name!!! Xx
Toni, glad mr no name finally has one!! He's gorgeous!! X
Lou, photos are lovely!! Really clear! Not sure about the other scan though?? Maybe check with midwife x
Lucy, glad Thalia's home and doing well! Look at all these babies!!
Rach, hope you're ok?? X
Jo, you're so right with the after birth feelings. I suffered from post natal depression so I know it can be hard. Have the bh's settled down? X
Helen.... Getting exciting now!! X
Afm, nearly 36 weeks now. And huge! Spd awful at night :-( just really tired xx


----------



## hb1

Try the sofa Em - it's worked wonders for me - or a really soft mattress?

hx


----------



## cutelou101

From what I've read online, it seems Essex is running a pilot scheme at 24 weeks. Checks blood pressure and cervix at see likelyhood of preterm labour. Think it's to do research. You can opt out if you want. Hopeforly letter will explain it more, but it's nothing bad, just something they are offering if you want it. 

Yep I know sex! But keeping secret from family and friends!! So funny to hear their guesses and why!! Want it to be a surprise for them all.

Em can't belive your 36! Are you getting much sleep?

Any signs helen?


----------



## goddess25

Lou - your pics are fab. IT sounds like an interesting study too. It must be exciting to know what sex your having. It makes it a lot easier to pick out names I can imagine. Hope you don't have many more nightmares they are awful. Speaking of that I had one last night... I dreamt that hubby was shot and in intensive care in critical condition and Euan had a mad virus and was also in kiddy intensive care in critical condition in hospitals not close by and I had to choose who to sit with. NOt sure how that came about, it was one of those horribly vivid dreams and I still feel a wee bit teary about it, I chose to be with Euan and I felt horribly guilty this morning when I woke up.

Thinking of you Helen. Hope to hear some news soon.

Emma - sorry your SPD is giving you problems. DId baby turn yet? How is it all going?


----------



## hb1

Had some cramping yesterday and more tightenings - nothing much tho....

hx


----------



## kanga

fx'd Helen xxxxxxx

Lou, your pics are excellent, congrats! Can't believe you are keeping the sex a secret - does dh know? Are you going to buy appropriately coloured clothes ?!

Godess, I have disaster dreams about dh too, it awful. throughout the day if you ask yourself 'am I dreaming' and also when you're dozing off in bed, it gets to the stage where you can wake up in a nightmare because you ask yourself 'am I dreaming' and you realise you are. spooky!

I'm fine, thank you ladies x Booking a scan for 17 weeks or therebaouts today to find out the sex. I REALLY WANT A GIRL. PLEASE let it be a girl!!!


----------



## hb1

been sick this morning then a 3 hour nap - just woke up v confused!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies, we are really pleased with the pictures, she took some nice ones for us.

fxed helen it may be the starting of something! xxx

What date are you booking your scan for rachel? I'm getting gendre specific clothes, just me and DH knows. Feels really nice as our little secret!

Jo these dreams are terrible as feel so life like! 

Off for my birthday weekend now. Got suite booked at a hilton then horseracing tomorrow. Off to drop my dog at my mums and her husbands for the night!


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Just popping in to say hi and apologise for my absence of late. Being a Mummy has certainly been taking it's toll and, although I abslutely love it, I have been finding it tough at times. The lack of sleep has been torturous as I seemingly have a nocturnal babba! I started Tizzie Hall's Save our Sleep routine yesterday and had my first 4 hour in a row sleep last night - it was bliss! Anyway, Livi is well and an absolute joy. OH went back to work on Tuesday after 5 weeks paternity leave so I'm having to readjust to being home alone now.

I need to catch up with old posts before replying in detail but, for now, much love to you all and I can't wait to see the next CCB (anytime you like now Helen!!)

x x x


----------



## hb1

Doing my bestest Lauren :) Hoping for anytime Sunday afternoon onwards :)

So glad Livi is doing well and well done on the routine. Wow - 5 weeks paternity - that's fab!!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lauren it will continue to get easier as you gradually get to have more sleep. Your hubby had a really good spell off which was excellent. Its a tough adjustment when they go back to work isn't it?

Helen hope your feeling ok.

Lou have a wonderful weekend and Happy Birthday it sure sounds like its going to be lots of fun!

TGIF....yay 3 weeks today and I will be off on my leave yipppeee! My replacement started yesterday so training her up the next few weeks which is fantastic.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lauren, glad it's going well!! Being a mummy us the best job in the world  x
Jo, 3 weeks! Bet you can't wait. How's the hips? X
Rach, sending pink dust to you!! Any names picked out? X
Helen, sounds like Ollie won't be too long now! Get plenty of rest!! I'll definately try the sofa now, waking up at night in tears is not fun :-( x
Lou, how exciting! I'll guess girl!! X
I'm at the midwife on Monday, hoping he might have turned, just can't tell... Devon came at 38 weeks, so only 2 weeks from now, feels scary thinking about it! Need to finish my hospital bag, Oliver's is all packed. X


----------



## kanga

omg Em, 2 weeks to term, that has crept up! (term is 37 isn't it ?!). They say the second can come earlier too so well done on getting you bag packed!

Lolly, ab fab that Livi is doing so well. It's all downhill with the sleep from here on in (says the girl with no ractical experience). her fb pics are so so so cute, she is a stunner xxxx


Helen, a Sunday afternoon baby would be fab. A few contractions in the morning, followed by Sunday lunch and a quick 2nd/3rd phase in the evening. Home in time for the Antiques Roadshow! Enjoy your last few days xxxxx

Happy birthday weekend Lou xxxxx


I tried booking the 3D/4D scan today but she said there was no point until 25 weeks. What do you all think? They can do a sexing scan in the next few weeks for £100, but they don't do Saturday's, and with dh's new job I'm not sure it would look that good if he had a day off for a scan. grr.

Names - I like Penelope although not sure what we could shorten it to to be cute. Suggestions welcome


----------



## hb1

oo - happy b-day Lou!!

Em - def something softer than your bed - I think that's the key anyway - although I have still woken up - as I have the whole way through - it makes such a difference not to have a seering pain through my hips!

I reckon wait for 25 weeks Rachel - you would get a better picture of LO - can you not get more scans between now and 20 weeks on the silver star thingy? Penelope - could that not be shortened to Penny?

Jo - you're truly on the countdown now - it'll go so fast!!


hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Dee - Congratulations on your little boy. Would love to see a pic when you have time xxxxxxxxx

Lolly - I know how you're feeling. I'm going to check out that book and might order it - we have a nocturnal missy too!! OH and I are starting to dread bed - 12am till 6 am is a difficult time. We've ordered a lot of box sets to watch through the night. Lucky you having OH off for 5 weeks. Tim managed 3 thanks to all the bank hols we've had but he's going back on thurs next week and I'm dreading it - but also excited about getting a proper routine going. Frustrating thing a bit for me is that we can't take her anywhere public at moment and have been advised not to have anyone round who hasn't had a flu jab so am worried will be a bit lonely but will see what happens.

Wow can't believe how quickly the next 3 Cyber babies could be here - Jo, Em and HB you're all so close. So exciting.

Kanga - I love Penelope, another Greek name, I guess you can have Pen, Penny and Nel as short names or just don't shorten it!! Sending pink thoughts your way. I'd wait for the later scan, they'll be more likely to be certain about sex then too.

AFM very stressed last couple of days as up till then I've been flooded with milk but now I never feel full and am so worried its drying up and shes not getting enough. I just don't knwo how I'll know until she next gets weighed(monday). Hate to think of her being hungry - though she isn't crying between feeds so I hope thats a good sign - though its dead on her feed time now and sh'es just stirring so I better run 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

The hips are fine actually I think it might have just been something to do with the babies position as I have not been waking up with the same pain for a few days now.

Lucy - I would try not to worry too much, if she is not fussing between feeds and seems satisfied then it sounds like she is getting enough milk. Your milk slowly adjusts to her demands so perhaps that is just what has happened. She would be crying, and constantly rooting around if she were still hungry. The nights are hard to get used to for sure. I did not find it too bad but I had spent years doing night shifts as a nurse so I think my body was trained a wee bit to handle it, whereas it was much harder for hubby.

Rach - I think the most common shortening would be Penny.


----------



## cutelou101

afternoon ladies!

Lauren glad to hear Livi is doing well and congrats on the 4 hour sleep, hope it keeps going for you. xx

Lucy from what my friend has told me who has breat fed both her two, if they are not crying between they are ok, and as Jo said the milk supply adjusts. Hope your not too lonely this week, did they say when you could start taking her out? xx

Rachel - i think penny would be the shorten version i think. 25 weeks would be a better time for 3D, we had a preview at 16 weeks - was nice to see but the guy said it's much better at 25+ weeks as they are more developed and baby like. Depends what the purpose of the scan is for? If you want to find out sex early then 17 weeks be good, or a more detailed view of baby be best to wait till later xx

Em well done on having ollie's bag packed. Hope your sleep has improved for you. Not long now at all!!

Helen any signs yet? Glad the sofa has been helping

Jo your on a real count down now! so exciting!

AFM had great time at hotel and racing yesterday. DH at work today, so spent morning buying all the nursery bits instead of writing reports! doh! Should really get on with it now, but so excited that it's all ordered. Just need to buy the paint from homebase!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## kanga

Just poste dthis in my journal - any thoughts?

I went swimming yesterday at 15+1. I took it really slow, one lenght at a time with a rest inbetween! On the 7th I felt a pulling low down near my uterus. So I bailed. It was too uncomfortable to continue.

Last night and today I have had a pain in that area. Also, the white discharge I've been having since week 6 has stopped completely. hmmmm


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rachel - I went swimming two or 3 times a week when pregnant - several times I had to get out to check I wasn't bleeding as I was getting funny pains and panicked. It was always fine. The pains are just stretching pains and your body adjusting to your growing baby. Don't worry - god your post has just reminded me how much I worried about every little pain and niggle for the whole 29 weeks but I'm sure your baby is fine - the discharge comes and goes too, I think mine stopped actually about week 12 and didn't come back till much later. Please try not to worry xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Hey Rachel - I think the sharp pains are "round ligament pains" - the ligaments that support your uterus are stretched as it grows - mine particularly hit when I sneezed.

I think period style cramps are your uterus itself stretching.

I wouldn't stress about discharge - discharge is as discharge does - it comes and goes.

Crazy - 15 weeks - over a third of the way there :happydance:

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel i wouldn't worry, i still get the same pains now at 20 weeks. As the other ladies say they are ligimate pains, i got quiet a few when i started excersing again, then again recently after i'd been ill and been laid up. I just remembered - i was out shopping at around 15 weeks, and i had a terrible sharp pain in that area. i was so freaked out and worried i text DH. He looked it up straight away and said first thing that came up on search for 15 weeks and sharp pain was ligimate pain and it was very common for that time. xxx

As for discharge, it comes and goes, think mine went a simular time - but came back couple of weeks ago.

Try not to worry, i know it's hard, i still worry now with every ache!! But it's a big growing time for you, so prob just the ligimates stretching xxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

yep - def growing time - between 15 and 22 weeks is the time that LO will grow at the fastest rate in their entire lives according to the nhs pregnancy book - so expect some more - and in the next few weeks you'll start feeling movements :cloud9:

hx


----------



## kanga

I'm hating pregnancy atm. Thanks for all your advice. I guess if something was really wrong I would have bleeding or harsh cramping. I will definitely take Ralph next time and he can pace me!

My friend at work has just told me she is pg and expecting twins! I am really jealous!!!!!!! she is 3 weeks behind me. I'm really happy for her, she had a loss last year (she's the one who abandoned me after my second loss) so I am glad she has got to 12 weeks. She's not even showing in the slightest or put on any weight. meanwhile, me with my singleton, have put on a stone. no Fair!!

Completely selfish comment, but I know you won't mind! I told ppl at work on Friday our news. Today when I tell people they are like 'just the one?'. pah! She has totally stolen my thunder, lol

Lou, love your bump pic in fb, its definitely a bump, v cute too xxxxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: She will poss have to be induced early or they risk being small tho - it isn't as plain sailing as a singleton pg if that's any consolation. 

Def don't worry about the different sizes - I went huge straight away - there was no mistaking that I was pg!! My friend stayed small for ages and was concerned that she just looked like she was slightly bloated - either way we're never happy!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Rach I agree with the others its definitely growing pains, its enough though to worry you I know. As everyone else says too the dicharge comes and goes and will vary in quantity pretty dramatically. I have to wear panty liners all day now as there is so much of it. Just another attractive part of being pregnant. 

Sorry about the other girl stealing your thunder, I can imagine its difficult but remember that your family and friends are who are important and I bet they are all over the moon for you and super excited. Everyone is so different in pregnancy try not to worry about it. I was tiny with Euan and never showed to very late on and even then it was not that much. This time I started showing much early but of late even though I know baby is growing my bump is not really showing it too much I don't think. I must take a picture and pop it into my journal.

Work is tiring now and I wish I could be done, I am training my replacement which is great but I almost wish I could do it myself too. I am just sitting at my desk, letting her answer the phone and do the e-mails and all the work as that is what I am supposed to do, but it makes it a long day and I find that I am getting tired just sitting there.

Helen how are you doing?


----------



## hb1

I'm tired - bad nights sleep last night - going for a morning nap I think. Have discovered that I can fend of my renewed morning nausea by having a more substantial breakfast than I'm used to.

I found that limbo part of waiting for maternity leave weird - and in my run up I was off sick for 2 days and worked from home for 3 - I had loads of wrapping up to do as well. 

I'd been training my replacement for a couple of months - she didn't really have a lot of the right skills so had to start from scratch!! 

Rachel - also thinking - it will actually be nice for both of you to be pg together - you're both PAL and will have the same stresses and being due close together you'll be able to compare notes.

hx


----------



## kanga

Hope you enjoyed your nap Helen. I tend to have a large breakfast on the weekend and also find it good for keeping sickness at bay

It will be nice to be pg together. Only problem is we haven't really talked for 5 months. Will have to see how it goes.


----------



## hb1

Just pop over to say congratulations - am sure you'll both be gabbing away within mins!!

Had a good nap, OH works from home in the afternoon so I woke up at 2 when he got in and had lunch - right old lady of leisure!!!

We're setting up Ollie's baby monitor this afternoon and his moses basket for downstairs was brought over on Sunday so we're making that up to and a practise session for the hypnobirthing - I think that's plenty of activity for today!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Jo - sorry it seems to be dragging, can't be much fun just watching someone do your job all day. not going to make the days go faster!

Rachel i agree with Helen just go up to her, congratulate her and i'm sure you'll be chatting away in no time! 

Sounds like a nice afternoon Helen, did you manage to get it all set up ok.

AFM almost told all my students now, most are shocked at how far gone i am. One class gave me a round of applase with was sweet, and my cheeky older ones said 'you couldn't tell, just looks like you had a bit to much over christmas!'. I did tell them that was not the look i was going for! Some girls asked if my baby was big enough as i was so small! bless them, told them baby was fine. Othewise got some rubbish news, was told that my job will be redundant when i return for maternity leave, no redundancy notice given now as i'm going on mat leave, but told be gone by next summer. So not great, means job hunting when on mat leave!


----------



## goddess25

Helen sounds like you had a good day planned today. It is dragging a bit but I am taking Friday off as a time back day as I still have about 9 hours of overtime due to me. I will be in the OR most of tomorrow doing a bone marrow harvest so tomorrow will be over quickly. I may take a sick day next week just so I don't have 5 work days in the week as I am finding it hard. I am having a day off in my final week too as that is my earned day off so woohoo.

Rach - I agree with the others you should try approaching her and see how it goes.

Lou - that totally sucks about your job. SO sorry and job hunting while on mat leave isn't much fun.

I had quite alot of painful BH again today its certainly pretty intense at times. Its settled now that I am in bed lying down. DH has not read any of the literature on homebirth so I think we will be going to the hospital for the birth. I feel that it might be a good idea as my varicose veins down there are just getting bigger and bigger as the baby gets bigger and there is more pressure from the uterus. Its so much fun ;) but I am actually a bit worried that it will just explode trying to give birth. I know that sounds a bit dramatic but I guess since I had 3rd degree tears last time I have it on my mind.

Anyway speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Lou - that really sucks about being made redundant - have you been working there long enough to make a good payout? Can you appeal it - especially being pg? What is the job market like there?

Jo - 10 working days left including today!!!!! :yipee: Where - if you don't mind me asking - are your varicose veins? Don't blame you for feeling worried about the birth - shoulder dystocia is meant to be very scary and the tearing would have been so traumatic - are you doing your perineal massage? Are you finding it is helping? I think mine is.

Had a good afternoon - got my bits done. Cleaning the bathroom and giving the kitchen a sqiz today - my friend is popping over for a visit tomorrow so want it looking relatively nice.

Was awake for a couple of hours between 2 and 4am - nothing new there - but during that time I did have some period pains and tightenings - was exciting but obviously came to nothing. 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

its a strange thing really, as i techinally work for the council it's my length of service for them rather than the school. So be 8 years, so 8 weeks pay. But you can't take anouther job for 4 weeks as techically you are going back to work for the same employer, and for teachers its quiet hard as start dates are always at start for terms. So think it's best i try my best to find something. Only problem is schools are not hiring due to government cuts! But maybe in a years time things may have changed.....

I've been having pain the last few days in my lower bump in the middle. Gotten worst today and doesn't feel like the normal ligimate pain i get as not sharp and it stays for ages, felt very crampy out on walk with the dog. Feels bit better now i'm sitting again. Don't want to ring the midwife for no reason so going to see how it goes today.

Jo it's totally understandable to be a bit worried about the birth. Have you found the perineal massage has helped?

Helen hope you enjoy your day of a little cleaning. Are you feeling much better about the house now? did you get most of what you needed done?


----------



## hb1

Yeah - the conservatory needs an over-haul as we've cleared everything out to that - but OH is doing that - he made a head start yesterday and as I want all the windows cleaned he'll do that as he goes on so when that's finished it's finished. I want the whole downstairs cleaned thoroughly but it is generally clean - I'm taking pulling everything out and scrubbing, top of kitchen cupboards, clean out cupboards etc etc and then we're pretty much done - you'll always find more to do but hopefully when we're in more of a routine I might have some more time to do stuff - and be physically able also!!

Can you ask your work to make you redundant when you go on leave Lou? I think they still have to pay you your maternity pay and your redundancy pay but when you get back you would be able to look for work straight away? Can you speak to the teachers union to get an idea of your rights? 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

sounds good Helen, hopeforly OH will sort the conservatory out. Think our garden is like your conservatory - it's where everything has been moved too - now needs moving out. Your very good cleaning on top of cubboards!

I've contacted union, and they said they can not make me redundant whilst on leave, which they did say they wouldn't do. So i'm just trying to get a more definate date from them for when it might happen, so i can get my head round what to do for the best, guess it also depends when i return. I like to have everything planned - so not knowing stresses me out a bit


----------



## hb1

That would stress me out too. Hope they can sort it so the dates work out - will they owe you holidays too? Like when I get back I will be owed 8 weeks - 6 weeks + 2 days hols and 9 days bank holidays.

If the dates don't work out could you do private tuition and substitution work till the next chance to apply for jobs comes round? It might even be good to be flexible with LO there...

hx


----------



## cutelou101

we get the school holidays, we don't get any extra days for other things so be no holiday due. Going to try and arrange a meeting and go through my concerns with them and try and get some sort of definate answer on dates. Yeah my back up is supply working, which could work out well with LO, as could do 2 days one week, 4 next depending on our needs. Just really want to know so i can sort out a plan then i'll feel ok i think


----------



## kanga

Sorry to hear about your job Lou. So will you be made redundant before you go on ML, I'm confused? You will probably have to have the next school year off and just supply if you need to. Then apply for a perm job for Sept 2012? What's your subject?

Helen, sounds like you are in full on cleaning mode! I could do with some of your energy adn enthusiasm. I don't think the floor under my sofas has seen a duster for months.

Jo, hope you are feeling better about the birth. Hopefully you will be like the books all say, and have an easier time this time around. Was it difficult recovering from a 3rd degree tear (that's one of my main worries)

afm, very tired today, looking forward to home-time, will probably grab a pizza for tea then snooze it off by 7pm! Had a nose bleed on the train this mroning, sightly embarrassing. Esp when it was still bleeding as I was queueing to get off! Oh the joy ..

Haven't heard from M2A in a while, she is MIA


----------



## hb1

It's not my energy at the mo - tis OH's ;) There's no way I could get on top of the cupboards or do the lower cupboards ( I'd never get back up ). I will only be able to move the sofa's with aid of OH too - he would shout at me if I tried bless him - so I'm doing the "usual" cleaning - bathroom, kitchen, hoovering, dusting and he's doing the heavy stuff, plus the shopping, cooking, and washing - he's a sweety :)

Hope M2A is ok.

Rachel :hugs: keep an eye on the nose bleeds, and enjoy leisurely evening - mmmmm pizza!!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

It will be I return so 2012, I'm hoping to afford to take 9 to 11 months off with lo, so return feb or march. So yeah prob supply for a term then fxed for new job sept 2012. I teach quiet a bit, business, ict, pshe and law. What I'd really love to do is change to primary teaching after lo here. Secondary is very stressful with results and amount of students. One year I had 220 students that I taught! 

Hope you enjoyed your pizza rachel! Keep an eye on the nosebleeds. Xx

bless you OH Helen, sounds like he is taking good care of you!

Strange question but what did/are you doing bout knickers? Did you get proper maternity ones or just go size bigger? Mine are still fitting at mo, but seemto be growing everyday now


----------



## goddess25

Helen - you were asking me where my Varicose veins were and its a bit embarrasing but basically they have appeared over the entire vulval area... they came early and continue to get bigger. At the moment my entire vulva is just a bit hard bulbous bulging vein and its getting bigger with more pressure... it can happen and its just something to put up with. I am looking forward to getting baby out so hopefully down there will return to some semblance of normal.
It sounds like your ready now and 1 more day to go till due date woohoo.
Thanks for your support about the birth I am doing ok, I was fine last time and I will be fine again.

Rach - recovery from the 3rd degree tear was ok. It was obviously painful and i was a bit slow getting round. I didnt rest as much as I should have done as my parents were over on holiday so we went out for walks every day and that was the hardest part but it was my own doing. I had to take lots of painkillers and stool softners but it slowly returned to normal and it wasn't that bad. There was plenty of other stuff to keep me busy like a new baby :) try not to worry what happens will happen and we will get over it. 

I have to confess girls that I am crap at the perineal massage I should be starting it now. I had to see an obstetrician for all the swelling down there and she told me there was lots of scar tissue and specifically to concentrate on that, but have I done it..errrr that would be a big fat NO. 

Lou - a meeting with your employer sounds like a good idea so you have more of a fixed idea what you have to deal with.

Had a shitty day today at work, spent 5.5 hours in the OR with my patient, first of all I turned up to meet with him and he tells me that he has a swelling in his leg. He is 18 and was there with his parents, he has a really aggressive form of lymphoma so I told him and his parents that it was most likely his lymphoma that was relapsing and that we may not be able to proceed with the getting his bone marrow for transplant. They were pretty upset, his doctor arrived and confirmed the same with him although we went ahead with the surgery which was good. I hate having to tell people such bad news, it never gets any easier esp a young boy. Anyway on the upside....at work tomorrow then off till Monday which is ace and getting to the end quickly. I find that i am starting to get more tired despite having a desk job, so looking forward to it.

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow to discuss lots of issues about birth so I think I will tell her that we are just going to go ahead with hospital birth... DH has read nothing about homebirth anyway and I really don't think he will come round.

Its 8.30 and I am in bed and actually thinking about going to sleep pretty soon. Hope your all doing ok.


Helen - Happy DD. :hugs:


----------



## cutelou101

Happy due date Helen! X


----------



## hb1

Jo - that sounds v painful re VV. I know what you mean about the perineal massage - it isn't the most fun thing - my poor OH does mine - we have now got in to a routine but it isn't our fave part of the day. Also rubbing in vit E oil - one that can be taken orally anyway so it is fine to use down there - that might be useful for the scar tissue. Would they offer you a waterbirth also? only as that is meant to prevent tearing?? :hugs: sorry you had a horrible day at work - dealing with such emotional times in people's lives must be so so hard - not least when you're pregnant.

Lou - I got maternity "over the bump" knickers from mothercare - v v v comfy :thumbup: am way past sexy anyway - comfort gets my vote!!

AFM - D day!!!! still umming and ahring about whether to have the sweep tomorrow - was advised I could have it at my 40 week appt when I saw my mw last time - am totally in 2 minds!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

happy due date HB - I keep checking in to see if the next ccb has arrived!!! So exciting!!!

Jo - the VV sounds painful, hope you can get a bit more rest after the birth this time and recover nicely - though with Euan too that might not be too possible. I didn't get the chance to do any massage or anything in the end and I didnt get any tearing - though I know she was just tiny but the midwife said just to follow her breathing instructions and I shouldnt get any tearing, it was something I was really scared about. 

Lou - sorry about your job - really pants to happen now. Maybe will be good in long run though so you can switch to primary? Hope it works out for you - and talking of pants I bought mothercare maternity pants and I Loved them - the ones like shorts. Still wearing them now!!! My bump was massive though and I needed them pretty early on.

Rach - I got loads nosebleeds too, something to do with blood vessels dilating due to pregnancy. Mine often happened at work in shop - v embarrassing!!

First day home alone with Thalia today - Tim is back at work. She's napping next to me on sofa. Its exciting and daunting. 

Shes just started stirring so better get ready to feed the little monkey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Happy D day Helen! xxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Well Ollie's def not coming today then - looks like the sweep for me!! 

Good news is - further on with the cleaning - woohoo

hx


----------



## goddess25

I tried water last time around and i found it very irritating which was a shame. Helen - I think I will try and get DH to do my massage aswell and yes my midwife asked me about it today aswell... and recommended Vit E too.

Midwife was fine babies heart rate was a bit slower than usual a 130.. midwife could feel the constant BH and she thinks I am having a bit of uterus irritability and she recommended that I buy a belly support belt not a band. So went to a maternity store and founf a velcro one and omg you can totally feel the difference esp when up and about. You wear it under your clothes so will try that, she also told me to take calcium supplements which I have been doing already and double my water intake.

She said that although everything I have is a bit of a pain there is nothing to worry about apart from she wasn't sure if she could feel the head down there or bum so she is arranging a US for the next 2 weeks sometime to check if baby is breech. She said she didn't think so she just could not say for 100% that it was definitely a head as it was turned in a funny angle... (so worried that might mean shoulder dystocia again we will see) It will be nice to see baby on the screen again.

Anyway off work for the next 3 days yippee! Am so looking forward to not getting up at 6am tomorrow. 

Anyway girls thanks for listening I feel as all I do is moan a bit these days.

Helen - hope the stretch and sweep went well today. I had a few last time around and it was definitely the 2nd one that put me into labour so fingers crossed.

Lou - hope your feeling a bit better.

Lucy - Hope your first day on your own went well. Its kind of strange when the husbands go back to work.

Hope all the other new mommys are great. Emma has not been on for awhile, wonder if her little one is still breech.


----------



## kanga

I would go for the sweep too Helen, it can only help, although it might be a ilttle uncomfortable at the time. gl! And have fun supervising the cleaning!

Lucy, hope you enjoyed your first girly day with Thalia. I'm sure you did great xx

Hope he/she isn't breach goddess. Those bump supports sounds like a God send. And only 3 days left at work, you're so lucky!!

We've got a gender scan today!!! Pink thoughts please ladies xxxxxxxx Does anone have any tips for getting the baby to move around during the scan so they can get a good look?!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rachel - nit sure if you will get this in time but I use chocolate as I don't drink fizzy sugary drinks. Kicks in about 20 mins for me and makes lo move. Pink thoughts going your way!

Jo hope he/she is not breech. That bump band sounds good, do you feel it's making a big difference?

Helen hope midwife goes well, I'd go for sweep too xx 

That's it for me this week. Had meeting and was told I have 3 months protection when I get back. Just waiting on what support they will give me in order to find suitable employment. Got everything off my chest so feel little better. Going to go on maternity leave earlier so I don't return after Easter anymore. Get out of the stress. So finish 36 + 3 at start if Easter hols, but mat leave would start the first day back, so get 2 weeks extra that way on full pay.


----------



## kanga

Glad you got it all off your chest Lou, and starting ML earlier will definitely give you something to look forward to as well as reducing the stress levels.

We had the scan. LO was moving about loads! We are on Team :blue: !!!!!!!!
I knew it!!! Ralph is over the moon which I am really happy about. I wasn't as disappointed as I thought I would be. I guess we can try for a girl next time!

We went to Mothercare afterwards and I chose some little bodysuits. And Ralph chose a little monkey outfit - with ears and everything! It's all becoming more real. It's like an actual baby is in there and we may one day get to hold him in our arms. We also bought a baby name book and a book called 'raising boys' (Ralph's choice).

For our second pregnancy we both fell in love with a boys name. And now I am worried we are stuck on that name, and havent considered any other names, and it will end up beig called that! A bit like when we got our second kitten and called her Boo Boo as an intermittent name while we thought of a proper name. And yes, she is now called Boo Boo. It stuck!

It was so exciting walking round Mothercare looking at all the stuff we have to get. Ralph said - we better start saving up as we are going to have to buy all this once the baby comes. I was like, uh, well, we will probably have to buy it all in advance!! Bless him.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, sorry I've not been on in a while, need to read back and catch up properly!! Congratulations on the blue bump Rachel!! It's lovely watching them on the scan!! Hope to see photos soon. X
Happy due date Helen! I had a sweep with Jess on the Friday, did lots of walking over the weekend and went into labour on the Tuesday!! Fx'd it works for you!! X
Jo, what a sad situation wig the young boy. I admire you doing that job, I think nurses are angels!! Must be difficult. Really hoping your baby isn't breech :-/ xx
Lucy, Lauren, Dee and Toni - hope you're all doing well xx
Hope M2A is ok too....
Afm, I'm sure Ollie's still breech. Have a scan next Thursday to check and make some decisions I think. I'm really hoping he turns but I don't think he will now:-(
Found a little lump in my breast today, saw doc and she said to come back next week to have another check. Devon started nursery this week too, so busy for me, but managed to get to hairdressers today which was nice  
I'm on my own tonight as Rob's working away, so think it's an early night for us! Xx


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Rachel :happydance: !! Welcome to team blue :flower: It's fab getting those first outfits isn't it!!! 

:hugs: Lou - glad you got stuff off your chest - and sounds like you might get more support too so that would be good.

:hugs: Em, hope Ollie's moved for you, glad you got some you time at the hairdressers.

AFM - MW appt fine - FH 42 so back on track for the growth. BP was high - she had to do it 3 times to get under 90 - going to keep an eye on it - any symtoms like swelling etc etc. We decided against the sweep but asked her to check my cervix - it was high and posterior so no good for a sweep anyway - looks like Ollie isn't planning to come out in the next couple of days anyway - will be going for a few walks I think.

hx


----------



## goddess25

Have not tried the belly support belt yet only bought it yesterday and am off work today so still relaxing at home. I could feel a difference in the store though. 

Helen it does sound like you need to get on the move but your right I think it will be a bit longer to go by the sounds of your cervix. 

Lou glad you had your chat with work and your going into mat leave sooner sounds great. 

Rachel. Congratulations on being team blue little. Little boys are awesome. I am so happy for you and Congrats getting the first outfits very exciting. I was laughing at your post about dh and getting everything once baby is here. 

Emma hope Ollie has turned when you have your scan. My midwife seems to think it's probably ok she just could not tell for sure.


----------



## goddess25

Helen hope everything is ok with the blood pressure even though you need to walk, take it easy too.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou, sorry to hear about your job too, what an awful thing to happen. X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats rach on joining team blue :hugs: buying those first blue or pink things is great :thumbup: 

Helen hope your feeling ok, hopefully not long till ollie makes an apperance Fx'ed :)

I can't get on much anymore since moving into new house with OH, but when i get round to mums like just now lol i try and pop in. Hope all you other ladies are doing ok, who's next after helen?

Me and bump doing ok, we have decided on a name for him - Mason and Max will be his middle name, we were supposed to have our 4d free scan from baby bond tomorrow as we didnt get good pics last time but they have double booked and as we were getting it free they asked us to move it to next sunday so next sunday at 11.15am, here's hoping my monkey shows us his face :)

Ive been keeping a bit better with the low blood pressure and fainting etc, had a bad fall on the ice last saturday so been very sore, not been out of bed all week really. 

Anyone else having problems with nipples? mine have been leaking now for about 3 weeks and ive used breast pads and just got on with it, but on wednesday there was rather alot, alot as in i fell asleep and woke up and it was away down my arm and everything :blush: sorry TMI lol, and ever since my nipples are so sore its agony, ive got some cooling breast pads and nipple cream but its not helping, anyone have any ideas ?

Hopefully the next time i get on we'll have a couple more cyber cycle babies :).

Take care everyone :hugs: x


----------



## hb1

ooo Glad all is well M2A - I love the name - great choice :thumbup:

Sorry about your fall :hugs: must've been scary!!

Glad the bp is better tho!

Don't know about the breasticles tho - I would ask your MW.

Enjoy your scan - would be fab to see the pics!

AFM - Ollie still a baby in waiting - went to supermarket and shopping in town with OH this morning - had to keep having breaks - but was good as my walk. Had to have a nap when I got back tho!

hx


----------



## goddess25

M2A glad to hear your doing ok and feeling better in terms of your BP. Your name is great hope you are starting to feel a bit less bruised after your fall, it's certainly a bad time of year for all of us ESP with some balance issues going on. After Helen its Emma she is due in about 4 weeks. 

Helen glad your getting out and about. I know how your feeling I went into labour at 40+2 with euan sending lots of labour vibes your way.


----------



## cutelou101

Em hope ollie turns for you em. Hope the lump is nothing and just a pregnancy change. xx Did devon enjoy nursery?

Jo hope your enjoying your long weekend xx

Rachel congratulations on team Blue! it gets so exciting when you start buying things, so glad it's starting to feel real for you. many possible strange feelings for baby movements?

Helen - hope you enjoyed your walk and nap. hopeforly ollie will start to come soon xx

M2A glad your doing well and BP is better xx

AFM got the nursery paint today in homebase as they had 15% off. And brought a support pillow for the bed so i might stop throwing myself on my back!


----------



## hb1

What colour did you go for Lou?

hx


----------



## cutelou101

a very pale yellow, and a boarder which matches our set. Then we are going to stencial it which things more gender specific, which i'm attempting to make!


----------



## hb1

Sounds fab :)

We went for a light sage colour - love it!! :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Ooo sounds lovely! Must be so lovely to look and gaze at! X

just saw baby kick me and move my belly for first time! Made DH stop the DVD so could watch my belly move! Was so amazing!


----------



## hb1

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9: go Lou's bean!! 

Ollie's currently shoving his little foot out of my side - ooooph!!

hx


----------



## kanga

Hey M2A, great to hear from you. Sorry you have been in the wars recently, look after yourself. You have shot up to 26 weeks! Great name choices xxxx

Lou the nursery sounds lovely. Ours is staying the grey/blue it currently is. I may need to replace the pink curtains! We already have the perfect wardrobe so just need drawers and a cot-bed. I'm also painting today - we are aiming to get the back room finished by end of Jan.

Yay for all the kicking, v exciting!!! Does it make it click that the baby is actually in you when they do that? I'm still in the place where I think the baby is being grown elsewhere and I will be united with it on birth day!

Do you have more walks planned today Helen x


----------



## hb1

No - it's raining today - doesn't look like stopping :( OH is doing a load of stuff in the house. Well I just made lunch and he's having a break playing COD black ops ( I got it him for his birthday ) but he apparently has a plan of attack - it's hard as we're only in a small cottage and when you do any major cleaning or sorting it means the house is a state - I will have a blast of hoovering and dusting tomorrow I think.

I will walk to the doctors tomorrow and drop in my repeat prescription request which I forgot to hand in on Friday and might pop in to the chemist and ask them to check my bp again to see if it's still high- Ollie is moving fine - well he can't do much with his head jammed in my pelvis but he still stretches alot - pushes his bum out one way and his feet out the other and he wiggles his legs ( noticeable lack of hiccups so hoping that's a sign as they stop practising breathing a few days before the birth ). But the bp thing is stressing me out so if I can get it checked without having to go in to hospital or wrangle with the receptionists at the doctors then that would be cool.

Rachel - it's the best when they start moving :cloud9: at first you aren't sure if you've got wind or it's the baby but as they get bigger and stronger there's no mistaking it - and it's wonderful - apparently lots of mums really miss the movements after the birth and I can totally understand that!! 

hx


----------



## goddess25

The movements are fab. I remember feeling empty once Euan was born and even though I had an actual baby I did miss him in my tummy.

Lou the nursery sounds like its going to be great.

Having a lovely long weekend but now that its done it doesn't feel like it has been so long. At least I know I don't have much time to go now.

Anyway best be off to spend some time with my boys!


----------



## cutelou101

I'm loving the movements - just so amazing! You'll love it rachel! 

Helen hope your able to get your bp checked out nice a easy tomorrow. Maybe the lack if hiccups is a sign ollie is on the way! X

jo hope you had a nice day with your boys x

hope everyone else had a nice weekend xx


----------



## goddess25

Helen reading about your lack of hiccups made me think oh have not had that yet but baby has just had them for about 15 minutes it's the oddest thing ever. 

Had a great day yes and had some friends round for dinner, she brought the yummiest cake and am just about to help myself to a 2nd piece. Yum yum. 

So tired now so going to watch a wee bit of tv and go to sleep.


----------



## hb1

Your LO must've heard your thoughts Jo :) oooo cake - send some this way please :)

hx


----------



## kanga

Good news - just found the camera/laptop cable so I can upload my bump pics

Bad news - they are too big to upload!

Anyone know how I can make them smaller / how I can upload them please? I have tried winzip but they just stay the same size. Weird. I don't really want to use photobucket

thank you!!!


----------



## cutelou101

ooo send some over here too!

I open mine in paint rachel, then save them in there - it seems to make them smaller for me and they will upload on here. Just added mine to my journel - all seemed to upload ok once saved in paint rather than picassa

afm waiting in for baby nursery delivery today, pouring with rain out there. Going to sort through my clothes and vacumn bag them for the loft while i wait.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Sorry Rach, as you know I'm hopeless at uploading pics on here, I can do them to my avatar but apart from that mine are always too big or wrong in some way!! Congratulations on team blue. Boys are always mummies boys so he'll be your special little soldier!!

I know what you're saying ladies about missing your little one inside you, when Thalia was born for the first few days I really missed carrying her in me and feeling her moving round. Even though every day was fraught with worry I really loved being pregnant. I never felt hiccups though but when Thalia was in her incubator she used to get them all the time. Rach I started feeling Thalia at about 16 weeks, felt like bubbles popping to start with then became more obviously baby.

Having a nightmare at mo - I think I mentioned I was worried about my milk supply, well this weekend either Thalia is eating a hell of a lot or I'm not producing enough, its really stressing me out and the lack of sleep isn't helpng. Seeing health visitor today so will talk it over, I really don't want to have to introduce formula - if anyone knows any tips for increasing supply let me know, I've started having porridge since yesterday as oats are supposed to help.

Helen how you doing? Are you quite relaxed and letting nature take its course or are you on the curries and raspberry leaf tea? I'm so excited for the next CCB. If you can let us know when it starts so we can send good thoughts your way xxx

Jealous of your nurseries Lou and HB, we never got round to doing anything!! Shes just in a crib next to our bed at mo(though she always would have been with us for 6 monthsish) and all her stuff is piled in spare room, and my god there is so much stuff- though she much prefers to spend the night either on my chest or her daddies, hence our absolute exhaustion. Am determined today to get her to settle in her crib. I went into spare/thalias room last night between feeds and got 3 hours straight - oh god it was fantastic.

mmm Goddess cake, I've been eating way too many biscuits and cakes - today is start of healthier eating, its just been so easy to grab a biscuit(or five) as always never time to make something but I reckon I'm putting on weight again instead of losing - I put on 30 pounds can you believe - FOR A 3 POUND baby. God knows how much I'd have put on if gone to term. I've lost 16 but still a stone over and as I was already half stone more than I'd like when I got pregnant I just feel gross.

Right madam is stirring. Feed and then back to bed for the pair of us. Can't believe I'm still not at my due date but I have a nearly 10 week old baby. Madness. Though I've been told milestones wise I have to use her adjusted age(i.e what she would have been) not her real age, so rolling, first smile, weaning etc will all happen when they should have rather than 10 weeks early.

Anyway

Good Luck HB if it happens today xx


----------



## hb1

Just been for my walk - still no Ollie buns arrival yet - trying to stay patient - have been on RLT for a while but not to induce as it's not meant to do that -but to tone the old uterus. Can't stand spicy food so that's a no go but have been drinking pineapple juice and walking and have just got an excercise ball to bounce on. If no Ollie by Friday will have a sweep ( cervix allowing of course!! ) as want to avoid induction which would be a week tomorrow if he's not arrived....

Maybe try pumping as well as feeding Lucy? it's meant to be a supply and demand thing so if you demand more would you produce more? the HV might be the best person to ask tho...

Glad she's doing so well.

We had to sort the nursery really - Ollie will be in with us for the first 6 mths - his little crib is all set ready to go. But we're in a 2 bed cottage and the 2nd bedroom was packed with tons of books, guitars, art stuff, trinkets and the like - and we needed a stud wall put in ( as it was open plan to the stairs ) and there was no way I wanted that doing with Ollie here. If we had a 3 bed it would have been straight forward and wouldn't have been so urgent...

Rachel - I also open in paint and save as a JPEG - seems to make them smaller memory wise....

I need to scan in all my scans and bump pic too - will get OH to set me up :)

hx


----------



## kanga

Bump pics are up! Thanks for the paint tip x

Hope the feeding sorts itself out Q, as Helen suggests try expressing more often too to keep the juices flowing. Is she putting on weight well? I bet its amazing being at home with your baby. I can't wait!

fx'd your cervix is riper for a sweep this week H. Sex is another one although I can't imagine being that up for it at 9+ months pregnant!

Girls I am serisouly struggling with motivation to do ANY WORK. I am working from home today and have done absolutely nothing except watch telly, look on bnb and pretend to work. I just wanna leave and go on maternity!!


----------



## cutelou101

My friend who breat feeds was telling me all about it last weekend. She did say it was a supply and demand thing as Helen said, so the more you 'feed' the more milk should be produced the next day. So maybe try expressing too? i'm sure HV have some ideas. Glad she is doing well.

I'm not too sure where all the bits in the spare room will go at moment, need place for tumble dryer (we are open plan downstairs so far too noicey for downstriars) and looks like baby be sharing with the computer! Our box room has our guenia pigs in it, we could use that as nuresery then 2nd bedroom have more space, but it really is tiny!

Fxed you can have the sweep Helen! Sounds like you are keeping busy, have they set that as a date for induction then?

Rachel i'm with you on the not wanting to work! have you decided when to go off on leave?

AFM the delivery did not come, they didn't bother to tell me it wasn't on it's way. Been promised it for next Monday now. Dreading my return to work tomorrow, just have no motivation for it now after last week - and a stack of parents evening in a row


----------



## hb1

No date yet but they generally look at it from 12 days over so am sure will get discussed on Friday at 41+1 - will ask that if sweep doesn't work by sunday can go to maternity for another one on the Sunday.....

Don't blame you for wanting maternity leave - work can be such a drag when pg!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks Ladies - saw health visitor today, my monkey's been having a massive growth spurt which is why my milk not quite keeping up - but shes put on lots weight so HV told me not to worry I wasn't starving her, shes told me to express every couple hours to try and up milk flow - thing is Thalia eats every two hours at mo so there's be nothing left for her. Think I'll express after every feed and try to let body know we need more rather than bewteen feeds. All very confusing but i feel a bit better now I know she's had a good gain this last week - she's 5'9 now! Have also bought some cartons of formula for emergencies, hopefully i won't have to use it but I feel better knowing its here next time i'm in tears at 4 in teh morning because shes screaming and my boobs are empty!!

HB fingers crossed you won't have to be induced. Am sure little chap will make his own way out very soon.

Finally going in for op tomorrow to remove last of placenta, hope they get it all. Have been non stop bleeding since birth and I'll be glad when that stops. Don't like idea of leaving my baby - also trying to express enough for while i'm under general which is adding to the stress.


----------



## the_key2005

HB all the best for Friday, am sure the sweep will do the trick. I had two sweeps, the first one was done by my MW then the second one was done at triage the following day and contractions started the early hours of the next morning. So dont loose hope hun.
Gosh Queenie, I cant believe your little princess is 10wks old already, time just seems to be flying past dont it. Am very weepy, I cried during last week's 'one born every minute'. Keep us posted on how the op goes tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Good luck with the op Lucy :hugs:

Hey Dee - I hear it's normal to be emotional at this point - goddam hormones :hugs:

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lucy I feel for you. I had massive supply issues when euan was born and gave in too soon and started formula in conduction with BF. I hope its better this time. I saw a lactation consultant and she told me to pump or express for 10 minutes each boob after every feed, I ate oatmeal every day, I took blessed thistle and fenugreek capsules four times a day and I was taking 140 mg of domperidone per day. Unfotunately none of that worked for me and for months I only had enough milk to feed euan once per day in the morning. For the longest time I really punished myself about it, I cried every day I felt so guilty that I could not provide that basic need for my child. Now he is 2 he is so happy, healthy, smart and is thriving and I see that I punished myself when there was no need. Saying that I am so hopeful that I can feed this child and I know that once baby is born and if I can't the same issues will happen. 

Helen - the day I went into labour I had a sweep, had a long strenuous walk and managed to have sex twice. So take your pick what worked. I had a sweep the week before. 

Dee - please remember what your feeling right now is normal. It's really tough.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou - sorry about your nursery, they should have called you. I hate that!! X
Lucy, good luck with your surgery, my placenta with jess only the middle came out - the edges stayed in and the bleeding and clots were awful, luckily it came out in the end though! 
Jo, not long for work now, you must be so fed up. 
Helen! Fx'd for sweep on Friday!! Walking really helps after the sweep! X
I'm sooo uncomfortable at the moment. Yesterday I had braxton hicks all morning, and just feel so tired. Have a presentation scan finally on Thursday so will know more then, can't believe I only have 21 days left :-/ x
N


----------



## hb1

Also Lucy - drinking more water?

hx


----------



## goddess25

Emma - Thanks I am a bit fed up at work yes. I have 8 days to work now, am here at work on the 8th so technically 7 which sounds great. I need to leave early today and sort out my nursing registration and think I might book a massage for tomorrow. My replacement is doing well but we have quite a challenging workload so she still needs a wee bit of input. Have a 2 hour meeting today so that will waste a bit of time and then next Wed I will be in the OR most of the day doing a marrow harvest so the time is going to go pretty quickly. I find that although I am tired in the mornings I am not too bad, its about 2 in the afternoon that I am struggling, usually pretty sore at that point, feeling sick and just feeling exhausted. 

Anyway better get on with some work.

Lucy - like Helen was saying drink tonnes of water, and try to eat well too.


----------



## cutelou101

lucy hope the op went well today :hugs:

Dee sorry your still feeling tearful, it's completly normal i hear xxx

Em sorry your so uncomfortable today, hopeforly the scan will have shown he has turned . 21 days! Wow your almost there!

Jo hope your final days go nice and quick for you xx

How you doing today helen?

My delivery turned up this morning at 7.30!! Shocked the hell out of me and my dog over breakfast. But slowed me down as was too busy looking in the box when i should have been getting ready for work!!


----------



## hb1

Yey for nursery furniture Lou :happydance: v exciting!!!

AFM - still here - chemist couldn't take my bp as I am pregnant!! will have to make an appt with the nurse I guess :( Had a walk, had a bounce, drank pineapple juice, RLT..... come on Ollie!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay for Lou's furniture!!! Lucy hope you're op went well  Dee, hope the baby blues lifts soon, just remember to try and talk about how you feel, and if you think it's any more than the baby blues don't be afraid to ask for help xx
Come on Ollie!!!! Bless him, he must be comfy Helen! How are you feeling? X


----------



## goddess25

Lou - how exciting to hear about your furniture arrival, I would have been late for work too having a look in there.

Helen - boo hope you are not waiting for too much longer, its hard when it gets to this point.

Its Tues night at 9 and finally having a sit down I am a bit knackered and was feeling a bit emotional earlier, feeling insufficient as a mum. Once i get home DH leaves for work and I am so exhausted am finding it hard looking after a toddler. I find that I am just wishing for the time to pass until I can bath him and get him to bed, isn't that terrible. We only have such a short time together before the next baby arrives and I am wishing that time away, I am crying again now as I write that as it makes me sound like such an awful person.

Moving on quickly.... have a really sore back today so booked myself in for a pre natal massage tomorrow which I am really looking forward to it although not sure its a good idea. Will take lunch early at and go for the massage but will have to go back to work afterwards.

Was up in the ward today meeting with some patients... and I had 2 people 1 who was a midwife scare me and tell me that there is no way that I am going to keep this baby inside me for too much longer. It has to stay in there until 39 weeks this is my mantra and this is what I say every day. I refuse to go and give birth by myself!!!

Anyway this hormonal chick better get some sleep as I am getting a ride to work tomorrow and need to be dressed and breakfasted with lunch made by 6am....ugh sounds awful.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hugs Jo... I feel the same, by the time Jess and Devon get home from school and nursery I seem to be so tired, and they fight and sometimes I'm thinking, it's tea then bath then bed..then I can rest. I feel so bad about it too because I miss them but I'm at that stage where I'm so uncomfortable and tired xx


----------



## kanga

Yay for your furniture! :happydance: That's your evenings sorted while you build it! Have you chosen your bedding?

Em, how are you hun. You are really close now!! xx

Jo, not long til you finish work now and can hopefully relax and keep baby in there x

Has anyone bothered buying newborn clothing? Or did you just go for 0-3 months? We bought some newborn stuff last week which lasts up to 10lbs. I'm thinking of swapping it as surely it won't last long? How long does it take the baby to get from 7 to 10lbs?


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - it must be hard - I can't imagine looking after a toddler right now - am shattered - once you're on maternity leave you'll have that time - it's the combination of work, pg and toddler I'm sure. Make sure you get your quality time on the weekend.

Ignore the comments too - I had a rediculous amount of comments that I wouldn't make it to 40 weeks - yeah right :tease: - I think people just like to relay all the cliches that exist around pg - gets tiresome over the course of the pg tho!!

I'm feeling exhausted - bad bad nights sleep so have just had breakfast and will be getting a nap I think. Still no sign of Ollie - we've tried telling him about all the exciting things waiting for him and even suggested that starting on a bad foot with father christmas is not a good idea and he's still staying put - stubborn Ollie!!

hx


----------



## hb1

We have got a mixture - also got loads from my sister so didn't have to buy too much....


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi, I'm fine thanks for asking Rach, just huge and uncomfortable :-/ got a presentation scan tomorrow morning to check if Ollie's still breech... I really hope not but I'm thinking he is :-( wish me luck!!! As for clothes, we got some newborn because 0-3 was so big just after birth. It's a good idea to maybe get a couple?? X


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo and Em - I felt tearful reading your posts about being too tired and looking forward to your LO's being in bed. You mustn't feel guilty though as you need your rest and you're giving them a little bro or sis which will be so wonderful. I think you're both amazing having LO's and being pregnant must be such hard work. Hope you enjoyed your massage Jo and hopefully when mat leave starts you'll be a bit less tired and can get some quality time with Euan before baby comes. Fingers crossed LO stays put till 39 weeks(though from experience its not end of world if they show up early so don't worry if that happens!!!).

Rach - Thalia still not in newborn - she's 5 pound 9 now and I think will still be in early baby a while, there's a huge size difference in the clothes, she was bursting out of tiny baby before early baby but newborn still huge and I bet once she's bursting out of newborn, 0-3 will be huge. Most people have bought us 0-3 as gifts and even 3 + I guess thinking that we'd have loads newborn so bear that in mind too.

Helen, hope you're ok? You must be on tenterhooks!! Maybe he'll arrive on saturday - Thalias due date. We're going to have a celebration on sat - I said to DH she can have two birthdays. Like the Queen!!


----------



## hb1

Little Queen Thalia - v cute :)

Went for a walk today and was coming down some steps and 2 bricks came loose and I fell down!!! Luckily OH was there and I think I'm more shaken than anything - sore ankle tho, complained to the council when I got home!! apparently the steps already been reported but they haven't done anything about it!!

hx


----------



## kanga

Oh no!!! Nightmare. Glad you're not hurt though Helen. Imagine if the shock had broken your waters!

Love the 2 birthdays thing, why not! xx


----------



## hb1

If that'd happened I might have sent them flowers and a card :haha:


----------



## hotpinkangel

Oh no Helen!!! You're lucky you didn't get hurt!! X


----------



## goddess25

Helen, glad to hear that your ok. You must have got such a fright.

Lucy - enjoy your celebration on Saturday sounds like fun.

Thanks for all your support, I know your right and Em glad to hear that your feeling the same as me. I don't feel quite so bad now.

Emma - good luck on the scan today. Hope Ollie has turned.


----------



## kanga

I went baby clothes shopping at lunch today :happydance: loved it!!!!

Bought him a few things. Got a bit confused. Do baby's just wear all in one body suits with a vest underneath, for the first few months?

Also saw a lovely bedding set, I was surprised at the price. My duvet covers don't cost £80 so why should the baby's bedding, lol!

Think we are going to make a start on the nursery soon x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi!! Babies do usually just wear babygrows with a vest under, plus a Cardigan/ little jacket if it's chilly!! It is confusing, just makes everything easier with how often they need changing, etc. X


----------



## hb1

You can get little outfits for showing off too :) 

hx


----------



## mrsG5

My goddness Helen, I bet you had a real shock. It might prompt him into arriving though, you never know. You must be feeling massive and very uncomfortable. Hope he comes soon.

Lucy, i reckon birthdays is a great idea. Every girl likes an excuse for a party. Hope yesterday went well and you've recovered.

Jo and Ema, don't feel bad about how you're feeling. Hormones and tiredness are playing their parts, just remember to rest when you both can (easier said than done I know) but forget about housework and stuff when you get home. I heard a good tip that said try to go to bed when your babies do at least 1night per week..

Dee, hope you're feeling better today. The main thiing is you're aware how you're feeling and not just burying your head in the sand. xx


As for baby clothes I found shop sizes vary too. he still fits into some new born while some 0-3 are huge. You'll get give loads I suspect so I wouldn't buy too much. Thomas lives in babygrows, I don't like the thought of putting him in "real" clothes just yet so will probably not eve use half the stuff he was given.
Thomas had his first immunisations todays and is quite fretful. I reckon tonight will be a wakeful one. Oh well

Take care everyone xx


----------



## hb1

Fxd Toni :)

Sounds like you're in the swing of things. Fxd a few cuddles sort Thomas out tonight :flower:

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Glad to hear your ok Helen! Must have been a bit of a fright! Is it Friday for your sweep?

Em hope ollie turned over for you xx

jo hope you enjoy the message tomorrow. Big :hugs: don't feel bad, it must be so tiring having a toddler and being pregnant. You'll soon be on maternity leave and hopeforly can get some quality time with euan before. Xxx

Lucy celebrations at the weekend sound fab! Hope you have a great time.

Toni glad to hear your well, hpegorly a big mummy hug will send Thomas off xx

rachel loving the shopping! So far I have short selve vests, a few long, a bottoms and a few sleepsuits! Like you I thought newborn looks so tiny! But getting a few if each I think. I gave no idea what else they would wear with a vest too! Esp as we will have summer babies - maybe the shops will have more summer stuff nearer the time xx

loved my package! Thanks ladies, it was my Moses basket and sheets and a cute cuddly toy! Long day tomorrow with parents evening, spose I should be sleeping but feel tired but can never sleep - and lo just moves to move and distract me!


----------



## hb1

Yep - Friday - if my cervix is coming out to play!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Fingers crossed Helen that you go into labour before Friday.

Lou - thanks your right.  I had the massage today and it was really good.... I felt very relaxed afterwards, shame I had to go back to work though. It was nice one of my work colleagues came by with her baby who is 10 weeks old and all I could think was holy poo... he is tiny! 

Emma - any news from the scan.

Dee - the first injections are pretty hard and hope you are getting some sleep.

I meant to say earlier about clothes sizes... it depends even on the size of your newborn. I had been given alot of newborn clothing and Euan fitted none of it when he was born. He was 8lb10oz which still fitted the weight requirement but he was also too long... we had to go straight into 0-3 months! I have piles of newborn stuff never worn so hope to get to use it this time.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay!!! I've got a head down baby!!! He turned!!! So happy!!! X


----------



## hb1

Saw your post in 3rd tri - :happydance: Extremely chuffed :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thanks Helen! And good luck for your sweep tomorrow!!! X


----------



## hb1

Just praying for a favourable cervix!!!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Great news em!

Fxed for tomorrow Helen! 

Glad you enjoyed your massage jo!


----------



## goddess25

Emma was so chuffed to read that. 

Helen - good luck tomorrow with your sweep. Hoping your cervix is favorable too. 

I have my ultrasound next Thursday. Just keep thinking about premature labour and not having any support aaarghg. Anyway off to bed now.


----------



## hb1

Well been having contractions since around 4.30am - currently around 7-8 mins apart - fxd this comes to something - if not msybe a sweep will come to something!!

hx


----------



## kanga

Helen!! Exciting times. I hope its the start of something for you, how do they feel on a scale of 1-10? Can you have the sweep anyway or would it not be worth doing if you were in labour?

Excellent that baby has turned Em. You are on the home straight too now xx

Jo, were your prem last time? gl for your scan next week hun x

Ladies I fell over on the way home from work yesterday. So silly of me. I never fall over and now it's bad to, I go and do it! I'm Rhs- so just waiting to see if I should get a shot of anti-D.

My knee is well bruised and cut - blood was all down my tights by the time I got home & I had to peel them off my leg, ugh! And I have broken my laptop too. Luckily its a work one so I'm sure I'll get a new one on Monday (taking today off as still in shock!)


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Kanga - sounds like you took quite a tumble - seems like it's a week for it this week.

Contractions have really slowed down now - still there but not as frequent - am glad I have the mw appt - she can look see what's going on and hopefully a sweep'll just push me over the edge if this does fall off. Going to have a nap and see what this afternoon brings....

hx


----------



## kanga

It sounds like it could be early labour and the start of something. Let us know what the mw says xxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Fxed crossed it's the start if something Helen. Let us know what the mw says xxx

rachel sounds like quiet a fall! Sounds like a good idea to me to take today off

home for the weekend now. Hoping to get dh out to order and/or try the pram tomorrow. The one I want takes 10 weeks to come in - so thinking ordering before end of jan be best


----------



## hb1

Will do - I am getting 4 or 5 an hour now - suspect I am in slow labour.... they are more intense than this morning. Off to Midwife in a bit so will update when I get back.... ( we're also getting a chippy tea - naughty I know but hey I think I deserve it!! )


----------



## cutelou101

You certainly do!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Exciting Helen!!! Will keep checking for updates!! Rach, please be careful!! Sounds like a bad fall. Last night I had really bad pains, I couldn't sleep, cramps in my thighs spreading to my back, and sharp pains. Then I had diahorrea (sp?) sorry for tmi, and I was sick :-( and OH was away in Birmingham :-( thankfully I fell asleep around 3am but it was awful. Putting it down to braxton hicks but it was horrible!! X


----------



## hb1

Oooo Em - could be you too!!

AFM- Midwife agrees am in slow labour - had my sweep - had a show since - things seem to be stepping up - will have a shower and then start timing again......

o - and chippy tea was lovely :)

hx


----------



## kanga

:yipee: go Oli!

Sounds like you're taking it all in your stride. I wonder if the chippie tea will be your last supper before you meet Oli x


----------



## goddess25

Woohoo Helen, finally its started, I am super excited for you and so looking forward to the news and hearing all about it. I sure hope the chippy tea is the last one before Ollie arrives.


----------



## hb1

Fxd!!

Also - forgot to say - am fully effaced and soft, 1cm dilated but still posterior - got a bishops score of 7 so a good start :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

P.s Rach hope your ok after your fall it sounds like you took quite a tumble. 

I was overdue last time by 2 days.


----------



## goddess25

What is a Bishops score?


----------



## cutelou101

woohooo Helen, so exciting that ollie is on the way. Glad you enjoyed your chippy tea (we had that too!). Whats a bishops score?


----------



## hb1

it's how they rate your cervix for readiness - you get between 0 & 3 for things like dilation, effacement etc - max is 15


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay helen!!! Good luck!!! Cyber cycle baby no 4 on his way!!! X


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yay - good luck Helen. Looking forward to a birth story in the morning. Thinking of you xxxx

RAch - hope you're ok, that fall sounds awful. xx


----------



## goddess25

Thinking of you right now Helen and wondering what is going on.... I hope you are lying with Ollie in your arms. I am so excited for you right now.


----------



## cutelou101

Thinking of you Helen! xxx


----------



## kanga

Em, those BH sound not fun, hope you are feeling better today

Thinking of you Helen xxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Still at home - slooooow labour!! got some sleep last night tho.

Going to have lunch and get moving around again :)

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Poor you Helen, hopefully it will speed up and not last too much longer. Its soexciting and brings the memories back. I can't believe it was 8 weeks ago. Im looking forward to hear how the hypo birthing went too.

What about you Em? When is OH back from birmingham?

AFM sitting here with a hot choc and the fire on. We went to little dippers friday and today and seems to have tiredThomas out loads so taking some quality time to catch up.

Hi to everyone else too xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Sounds lovely Toni!! How are you doing? Rob's back now from Birmingham, only got 17 days till I'm due so he's not going away again! I'm 38 weeks tomorrow and Devon was born at 38+5. I had more braxton hicks today, constant for about 2 hours like the other night but easing off now. Hope everyone's having a nice weekend xx


----------



## kanga

Love your avatar Toni, he is a real smiler!


----------



## goddess25

Emma I sympathize it's hard when they last for awhile. Mine are still 4-5 hours every day, and now I have lots of horrible cervix pressure when i am walking that I never got till late last time. I checked with midwife at last appointment and she told me that it was all normal for a second pregnancy. 

Helen thinking about you loads, I hope it all speeds up for you soon. 

Had a lovely day with Euan today. He is in bed now so an lying on the sofa with a duvet it's fab and watching some tv until it's time for him to get up.


----------



## cutelou101

Helen thinking of you loads! Xxxx

em and jo sorry bout the bh x hope they've not been too bad today

toni love the avata! Wot a lovely pic!

Jo glad you had a nice day with euan

hope everyone else had a good weekend! Xx

afm did tidying of the space room yesterday. Was able to move up the bits that's arrived. Not had very much movement today, which I'm trying not to worry about. Ice cream and choc didn't really get it going, but have felt a few kicks so prob just sleepy. Back to aquasize tomorrow, and got yoga on Tuesday so looking forward to that.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Just checking in on Helen, hoping no news is good news!!!  x


----------



## kanga

Me too! Sending lots of pain-free-contraction vibes your way Helen xx

Pregnancy yoga for me tonight. Hopefully I will do a bit better than last week ;)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Just checked in to see how you're getting on Helen. Hope all going ok xxx

Have fun at yoga Rachel - i really enjoyed it and I think I've said this before but the breathing I learnt really helped me during labour.

Sounds a lovely relaxing day Jo - just what you need, hope you get a few more before LO arrives!! Have you got any feelings about what you might be having - boy or girl?

xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am thinking boy and will find out soon.

Helen - just checking in to see how your doing. You have been on here lots lately so am presuming your absence means baby is here... or very soon to be here.

Lou - try not to worry I have lots of quiet days and it seems to be that way for me. I have a few days when baby moves around alot then a few days when I have to lie down and stimulate some movement. 

Anyway its Monday at lunch time, I am off to the 7-11 to buy my body weight in pic and mix sweets. Yum Yum. 3 days to go till mat leave woohoo.

Will check in later incase there is any news.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Bit of a pointless post but we've been Cyber Cycle Sisters for almost a year now! Where has that time gone, and such a lot has happened!!! Just found out by reading some old posts and i thought I'd share!! X


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo - just seen nearly Euans 2nd birthday - could be chance this LO could be born same day!!

Lou - I meant to say I often had quiet days on sundays, it was so weird how she was always quiet on sundays until the evening. I'd get so worried then suddenly feel a kick. I'm not sure if it was because I did less on a sunday so was more aware of her or because she was relaxed because I was or what. If you're really worried though do go to A and E. Hopefully shes been kicking up a storm today.

xx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks jo and Lucy xx think lo was having a quiet day yesterday. Was so weird as has been very active, not quite as active as normal today but I pushed my bump and got a kick back! So think lo has told me it's ok! Got my preterm labour scan through for next Monday. Says just short scan and tell results then and there. Low risk if cervix over 25mm, high risk anything less and they provide more scans etc if high risk. 

Hope you enjoyed your pic and mix jo! Woohoo to 3 days to go!

Helen been thinking of you all day xxx

em can't believe it's almost a year since ccs started!

Lucy how's thalia doing? Your pic is adorable! X


----------



## goddess25

Lucy - I have thought of that. This baby is due 10 days after Euan's birthday and I am hoping it doesn't happen then so they can each have a special day. Although you never know!!

Lou - glad that you finally felt baby moving. I am sure everything will go fine with the scan. Hope you get a good result.

Emma - Thanks for posting that. Its amazing how well we have all got to know each other over this year. It's truly been wonderful 'meeting' such a fabulous bunch of ladies and going through this together.


----------



## kanga

Still no news from hb, I can't stand the suspense any longer!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

kanga said:


> Still no news from hb, I can't stand the suspense any longer!

I Know!!!! I'm checking 10 times a day!!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Me too!!! Haha!! Come on Helen!! X


----------



## cutelou101

Me too! Xx been logging on wheneva I can!


----------



## goddess25

Count me in on this too. 

Hope your all doing well.

2 days to go at work its a bit surreal now... will be spending most of tomorrow in the OR so it will be a very quick day.

Came home from work this afternoon to discover a little train set made up on the living room table, i guess Dh had been to wallmart and bought a thomas train set with a percy engine... its very nice but kindof said to Steven we should probably not buy stuff like that for Euan for no reason especially when its his birthday very soon.

Also his favourite thing to do right now is throw things down the toilet a hooded top was in there the other day, and tonight he took a book out of my work bag which I have been enjoying on the train in the morning and threw that in the bin too.... I did briefly consider still reading it but after a few seconds put it in the bin. We did have a child proof lock on there but it broke so I guess we need to get a new one.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo, Devon does this, yesterday we had a penny at the bottom of our toilet! He's toilet trained and loves using the 'big toilet' rather than his potty but you are constantly watching him with everything, toilet roll, soap, etc!! X


----------



## kanga

Jo, love the idea of the train set - I can't wait to play trains with my little boy xxxx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:

got a big fat juicy :bfp: yesterday

CX FINGERS and TOES that this one's a keeper!! PANIC, PANIC, PANIC


----------



## cutelou101

thats wonderful news groovy!!! so pleased for you xxxx

Jo hope your last 2 days are going nice and quick!! Your almost there!!

Hope everyone else is well xx

afm finding work very hard at the moment with all the things going on. keep getting comments from staff and students how small i am. Saw my friend i hadn't seem since sept, and she said if she didn't know she wouldn't be able to tell. My boss thinks i have very strong stomach muscles!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Groovy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Fab news - How many dpo are you????? Have got everything crossed for a stickyxxxxxxx

Lou - its great you've strong stomach muscles - remember Lolly had that and then her bump suddenly popped out later on - you'll pop right back into shape afterwards- unlike me and my huge bump and now I'm still huge ten weeks later.

Jo - bless your OH buying a train set!! Though I know what you mean, if they get gifts all the time it won't make christmas and birthday gifts so special. It doesn't sound like you spoil Euan though so I bet he really appreciated it. I bet he was really excited, trains is a nice father/son thing to do. Oohh very exciting - only two days left at work - maybe one by the time you read this? 

Em - hows it going? Any sign yet?

Hope HB is ok, guess she must have stayed in hospital a few days.

Rach, hope you're doing ok, how was your yoga? Has your MS totally gone now?

We're doing ok, Breast feeding is much harder than I thought, I always thought it would be easier than bottles but its hard!! Milk is flowing though and madam put on 8oz this week!!! She's 6'1 now on what would have been her due date. Not too bad!! She's still a dinky baby though and too small for newborn but shes not far off. God ladies, I still look at her and can't believe I finally have a LO , what a long hard road but now we're here it seems to have happened so quickly!!

Can't wait for the next CCB's to arrive xx


----------



## goddess25

Wonderful news groovy - I am so incredibly happy for you, fantastic news and I am sure this time everything will go just fine.

Lou - try not to worry about your bump. It will blossom. I had a similar issue with Euan last time and never really got a big bump. This time I got it quickly but its pretty much been the same size for months now with no growth. You are going to have a fabulous baby at the end so try not to concentrate too much on the comments it means nothing. I ended up having an 8lb 10oz baby for being tiny.

Helen - thinking of you

Lucy - your right BF isn't easy but your doing great. 

Last day at work tomorrow whoppee! I have my US scan tomorrow afternoon aswell. Will let you know how it went tomorrow. I am tempted to ask how big the baby is weight wise but maybe its best if I don't know.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi! Groovy, congratulations!!! I'm sure this is it for you! How exciting to have a new BFP!!! How are you feeling? Xx
Jo, enjoy your last day at work! X
Lucy, like Jo said you're doing great! You should be really proud of yourself x
Lou, you're one of the lucky ones with your tummy muscles.. I am huge! I'll get a bump pic done to show you all but I really am! I keep getting told how big I am - one lady asked how many I was carrying last weekend :-( x
Not really any signs for me yet, having backache, bh's, the odd period type pain.. Just fades away though! Hoping he won't be too long though, my SPD is terrible.
Really hope Helen is ok, and just too busy with baby Ollie  x


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies, i try not to worry about it, baby seems happy - guess people just love to comment, and with being so tired from the stresses at work i think it just got to be yesterday. Thanks for all your kind words xx long day for me with parents evening at the end.

wooohooo to last day at work Jo! Hope it goes nice and quick. Hope the US goes well xx

Lucy you are doing great, you should be very proud of yourself xx

Em hopeforly not too much longer for you. When you due to see MW again?

Thinking of you Helen xxx


----------



## kanga

:wohoo: Groovy!! go girl! Hugs congratulations to you, we wanna hear all about it, how many dpo are you, what was your trying strategy this month, goss please!! :yipee:


I completely get the panic, it's all part of the fun, embrace it! got everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## kanga

Em, how did the birthing centre visit go, are you decided yet or still weighing up the options. You must be on red alert now, I am so jealous!

Lou, enjoy the tum hun, you are one of the lucky ones. I have looked 5 months since 9 weeks with bloat. Embarrasingly bad stomach muscles over here :hi: People seem to lose grasp of what is acceptable to say to someone when you are pg (along with touching your belly uninvited as you have found out!)

Lucy, keep up the good work with the bf, sounds like a rewarding challenge and that you are doing very well if she put on 8oz this week. I can imagine those 'omg, I have a baby here' moments still come and go and I bet it is just amazing when you pinch yourself and its true! I adore the photos of her, she looks so placid and tranquil.

How was your last day Jo? Hope everyone made it extra special (and easy!) for you. did you get any baby gifts?!

afm, had a check up at the hospital today. All is well. Top number of bp is a bit high (not sure what that means as the lower was fine). And we heard the hb again!! yaya

Still have ms Lucy, well its more of a general sickness feeling throughout the day. Additionally I have heartburn pretty bad most of the day. Aparantly some babies are born addicted to Gaviscon - I can see why!

I took the plunge & announced the baby news on fb today, eek! Someone posted on my wall and pretty much gave it away (do they not know fb etiquette!!) so I thought now was as good a time as any

Mum is here for a few days. She saw we had bought a few bits for the baby and confessed to having 15 outfits at home for us! 15!! She also wants to buy us the pram but I said no thanks as it's too much money to accept really. So she is getting us one of those mattress sensor pad things that monitors breathing, temparature and is also a baby monitor. Awesome!

Do people (by people I mean our CCMs in particular!) have moses baskets, cribs and cots? Or just basket & cot?


----------



## kanga

I wonder if we will ever hear from Danni again - gl wherever you are Danni!


----------



## groovygrl

thank you so much everyone! :flower:

I am about 18 DPO and there was absolutely no strategy this month. I had put everything away after Christmas (thermometer, pre seed , OK's, HPT's and all my fertility books) and was going to a great therapist to get some help letting go. I was told I had 2 completely blocked tubes (after lap.surgery and HSG late last year) and because my AMH was so low my RE told me that my best chance would be IVF with donor eggs. DH and I weren't going to go down that route. Anyhoo...surprise, surprise :happydance:

Feeling kinda poo but the joy outweighs the insomnia, the nausea, and very sore boobs (nasty mood swings too, poor DH :wacko:)

I panic waiting for viability scan at 7 weeks (2 1/2 weeks to go) hoping my wee zygote not in tubes. Saw my dr. today and she's said we'd know if it was there well before that! so now I pray and cross my fingers!!

your babies and end stage pregnancies give me hope ladies! :hugs:


----------



## hotpinkangel

I went to look around the birthing centre today and love it!! Hopefully I'll find out if I can go for definate in the next 24-48 hours when they've checked my notes. The rooms are lovely, visiting times aren't strict and they pamper you with aromatherapy if you want it, before and after birth! Partners are encouraged to be involved and I'll get my water birth!  just a bit worried in case anything goes wrong :-/ have discussed it with Rob and he says it's my decision, what do you girls think? Midwife referred me to the birth centre this morning after my antenatal. 
Been having awful backache all day, it's horrible.
Rach, that's lovely of your mum!! Glad your antenatal went well  we've got a Moses basket, and a cot for when Ollie's a bit bigger.. Didn't see the need for all 3 as we wouldn't get use out of them!! X


----------



## groovygrl

kanga super touched that you added the 'go groovy' to the thread name.

YAAAAAAAY!

thalia is soooo lovely Lucy!! BF'ing obviously working out for her (8 oz's :thumbup:)

yaaay for being almost being there Em and Jo! Happy last day of work jo!

has Ollie been born yet?

Lou, once you've given birth you can be the last one laughing at silly girls
'cus you'll have a nice flat belly!!


----------



## kanga

groovygrl said:


> thank you so much everyone! :flower:
> 
> I am about 18 DPO and there was absolutely no strategy this month. I had put everything away after Christmas (thermometer, pre seed , OK's, HPT's and all my fertility books) and was going to a great therapist to get some help letting go. I was told I had 2 completely blocked tubes (after lap.surgery and HSG late last year) and because my AMH was so low my RE told me that my best chance would be IVF with donor eggs. DH and I weren't going to go down that route. Anyhoo...surprise, surprise :happydance:
> 
> Feeling kinda poo but the joy outweighs the insomnia, the nausea, and very sore boobs (nasty mood swings too, poor DH :wacko:)
> 
> I panic waiting for viability scan at 7 weeks (2 1/2 weeks to go) hoping my wee zygote not in tubes. Saw my dr. today and she's said we'd know if it was there well before that! so now I pray and cross my fingers!!
> 
> your babies and end stage pregnancies give me hope ladies! :hugs:

Lovely story and what a great ending given you were told ivf woulod be your best chance. Will you get regular scans in 1st tri? I went for one just over 5 weeks and in hindsight it didn't tell me much at all! I think 7 is the perfect time although it is a killer waiting for it.

Sounds like you have some lovely strong symptoms. With this pg mine were stronger from the start (and just felt 'different' to other pg), so hopefully it will point to good luck for you too

Sending lots of sticky dust your way!! xxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Em, sounds like a lovely place to give birth. Esp with the oils, the water and the relaxed atmosphere. Is it far from the hospital in case you need a transfer? I think cos its not your first and this pg has been non-complex, I would go for it. I will definitely consider for my second but this time round am too scared as I have heard first baby's can take ages and Ralph wants the security of doctors jic x

Hope your back eases up soon. Maybe a back massage from dh tonight ?!

My guess is that h has had Oli by emergency c section and is recovering in hospital/home and will log on and fill us all in soon!


----------



## mrsG5

Woo hoo Groovy, thats lovely to know there's someone to follow through their journey just when all ours are nearly at the end! 

Rach, I have a bed nest and I love it. I lasts until 6 mths then we'll put him in cot/cotbed. Its great for breast feeding and means I can just reach out in the middle of the night and hold his hand if i want or if he is being a bit grizzly. Check them out. i also have a moses basket downstairs in the living room for his day time naps when I'm at home so I don't have to take him up and down the stairs.

Em I think the birth centre looks good esp if your MW gave the go ahead and its what you want. I like the thought of being in a hospital though but thats just me.

Well done Thalia Wadie, looks like she's making up for those early days. I bet she's changing so much as she puts on weight. Thomas is becoming a little fatty.

Hope Helen doesn't have to stay in too long and wee Oillie is doing grand. I'm really looking forward to hearing her birth story. xx

Last night I tried the new Lilypadz breast pads for a change so I didnt have to wear a bra to bed. What a disaster, there was milk everywhere come the morning. the mattress and duvet were drenched. I guess they are no good if you're still over producing so its back to regular ones for me. I think Simon was horrified! You have to laugh though. Its just one more bodily fluid!!


----------



## mrsG5

Jo forgot to stay enjoy your last day at work and hope the US goes well x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Oh dear Toni!!! Sounds funny!!! I know, I'm slightly nervous tbh but I think it's what I want. I said to rob I'll see how I'm feeling on the day, I'm not committed to anywhere which is good, transfer time is about 6 mins max so not too bad. Still, it's 6 minutes isn't it.... Going to talk to oh tonight when he's home from work. 
Groovy, what a lovely story!! Can't wait to follow your pregnancy! And Toni, love the sound of the bed nest! Will have to google I think!! X


----------



## kanga

Just googled the bed nest. They look brilliant. Will almost definitely get one and use the moses for downstairs naps, sounds perfect. Possibly a silly q, but will baby stay in the bed nest or possibly roll over/wriggle onto the bed?

https://www.bednest.com/


----------



## hotpinkangel

I've been having tightenings/pains for the past nearly 2 hours... Haven't been timing them but I'm very aware of them happening :-/ it's annoying not knowing if they're braxton hicks or the start of something. I've never had braxton hicks with either of my other pregnancies before so I can't compare. X


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Rach. 

Thomas can be quite wrigley but hasn't ever moved out of it. I sometimes put the side up if I'm out of the room just to be on the safe side. 

I suppose the benefit is that you can decide to have it up or down as they get older and start rolling. I never read any reviews before I got it so don't know if thats an issue later on. 

Its a bit more versatile than some of the other "bed sharing cots" and definately easier in the middle of the night than a moses basket. I find it really useful just leaning over in the middle of the night to breast feed and don't need to get out of bed. I've got very lazy at 4am.

Hope its the start of something Em. Never had BH so have no idea what they feel like. x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Em - no idea what BH are like - maybe its the real thing!! Good Luck if it is. Keep us posted!!!

Rach - we have a moses basket for downstairs naps and a crib similar to bed nest for upstairs - it attaches to the bed and you have the side down which is next to the bed so you can reach out to LO whenever you want during the night. I love feeling her so close.

Mrs G - wow I've haven't had leaking boobs for a while now!! They seem to know how much I need for madam, she's got into habit of eating on the hour every hour between 8pm and 2am!! maybe her growing time but very tiring. Gorgeous pic of Thomas!!


----------



## hb1

Hi Everyone,
Just a quick note to say that Ollie was born on Tuesday 25th January at 10:37 weighing 9lbs 7oz!! After a very pro-longed slow labour, lasting four days with only gas and air!!!
It's obviously a very long story so i'll pop back later to fill you all in properly, as we're just getting our bearings at the moment.

lots of love hx


----------



## kanga

:happydance: congratulations Helen! And welcome Ollie!

Wow 4 days with g&a, you absolute star! Enjoy every moment xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations Helen! Xxxx glad to hear you and ollie are well. Looking forward to birth story x

will catch up proper with everyone when home from work xxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Congratulations Helen!!!! Welcome to the world little Ollie!! Looking forward to the birth story, hope you're both ok xxx

Think I had horrible braxton hicks last night, they were so strange, coming every 10 mins for about 3 hours then just stopped! Oh didn't get any sleep for worrying bless him, he was up at 4:30am for work as well!! X


----------



## kanga

The bh are really getting you now Emm I wonder if its a sign that you might be a Mummy again very soon x


----------



## hotpinkangel

I hope so Rach, birthing centre rang today, checked my notes and I'm fine to go there!  x


----------



## kanga

:happydance: good times! Best get that bag packed (if not already!) xx


----------



## hb1

Quickly popping by with a photo :) 

Will gather energy to get birth story done and catch up properly!!

Hope everyone is ok

hx
 



Attached Files:







100_0670.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## QueenieMurphy

He's beautiful Helen. Absolutely beautiful.Huge Congratulations to you and OH. Well done!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

He's gorgeous Helen!!! Congratulations to you both!!! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

woohoo lots to catch up on and lots of good news.

Groovy - so pleased to hear your news after what you had been told about needing IVF, thats fantastic. I am sure this time it will all go differently and you will be just fine.

Helen - YAY. CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Ollie, he is gorgeous. What a time you had 4 days of labour don't know how you did, you must be absolutely exhausted. Big boy too.... hope your lady parts are ok. Looking forward to reading all about it. It takes a lot of energy right now to get it all down just pop in when you can. We are all really pleased to hear from you. Your a star.

Emma - the birthing centre sounds fantastic. I would totally go for it. 6 minutes is nothing for a transfer, everything will be just fine. Hope your doing ok. These BH are a bit of a nightmare aren't they. Every time I have them now too I think is this it... and it takes a good few hours to think ok its not.

SO I am now officially on leave, its fantastic although a bit odd at the same time. I know I have lots in the coming weeks to keep me busy and it will be nice seeing DH in the day times too. I am planning on going to the cinema a few times too alone to see a bunch of stuff before the baby arrives. Had a lovely day at work had a little party, and got some nice gifts and a gift card with quite a bit on it for babies are us. My favourite pressie was a picture frame from a friend for the 2 kids and it has on it me and my big brother, its so cute!

Had the scan and baby is not breech which is great, the technician told me everything looked good in terms of measurements and stuff, she mentioned he/she has lots of hair and I asked her the weight of the baby.... then I said maybe I don't want to know. She told me then that baby is not small but equally not huge. It turns out it is currently about 6lb8oz and she said that is on the 75% percentile and if the growth continues then baby should roughly be 8lb8oz ish! Its amazing that they can tell you this. What was also amazing was having a scan this late. I could see baby moving on the screen as I was feeling it at the same time, and there really is very little room in there.


----------



## kanga

He's beautiful Helen, massive congratulations xxxxx

What pushchair has everyone gone for? Are any particular makes fashionable atm (I'm not keen on icandy) ?


----------



## cutelou101

He's is so adorable Helen! Xxxxx

rachel I'm off to order my pram today, I'm going to decide between a quinny and a I candy, I quite like both. I'm also hoping to get an arms reach from eBay to use by the bed, but it also coverts to a travel cot and play pen.

Woohoo jo to mat leave starting! Hope you have fun with your boys over the next few days. Good news on the scan xx

em birthing centre sounds lovely. How are the bh today?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay for maternity leave Jo!! And I'm so glad baby's not breech!!  braxton hicks are a nightmare, but had none yesterday, just a few period type cramps!! I know what you mean about not being sure about if it's labour or not,spent ages trying to decide... All the websites say bh have no pattern and you have maybe 1 or 2 an hour and they don't get stronger... Mine did!! And I had 7-8 in a hour so I wasn't sure at all, specially with never having them before! X
Which iCandy are you looking at Lou? We've got the mamas and papas Sola in grass, and I love it!!! Have you got any ideas on prams Rach? Xx


----------



## kanga

I want to like the P&T but for some reason i think its too chunky. The only one i like it the Bee on account its small, lightweight, not over engineered. SO I feel I dont have any options and I just have to get that one. I wondered if there were any other makes out there or coming out soon. But it seems not. I dont want a Quinny or icandy x

My baby Boo Boo is poorly today :( (cat not actual baby!)


----------



## mrsG5

Well done Helen, the first days are a bit of a blur so soak up every minute of him. Hope he's feeding ok too xx

Jo enjoy yor mat leave and do all the things that will have to go on hold until baby is older.

I've got the buguboo cameleon in blue. The underseat bag isnt great with the carrycot but works a lot better with the seat. I didnt have a pram before he popped so didnt really look at aby others, just when into john lewis and bought it because it was the most familiar


----------



## cutelou101

rachel do you have an idea what you want to use it for? Do you need a travel system or just a pram, key features etc? What i ended up doing was working out what i wanted then googling pram reviews then just reading through them till i found a few i liked then tryed in the shops.

We are going to the pram shop tomorrow morning now - very excited. 

Em I'm not sure between the icandy apple (very heavy but with a dog and a horse it's very sterdy and designed for 'off road') or going for the lighter icandy peach. I was very keen on a 3 wheeler due to off road needs, but would like a travel system option. Going to have another push around tomorrow with DH as he hasn't been yet. It must so hard em working out whether it's something happening for BH.

Hows little Thomas doing toni? x


----------



## goddess25

I have a Phil and Teds that I bought this time around... as I needed a double stroller and I tried all the ones available with Euan in it plus weights of 20lb in a seat too and it seemed to be the most manouverable as I don't drive. Its a hard decision to make.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I have a bugaboo bee - black with bright pink hood for my girlie. I love it, it folds easy, is small and light and really goo din shops as so small. I would have got chameloen but then decided didn't need the pram bit for when a baby as have moses basket and crib at home so the bee was fine. I'm really happy with it.

ooh monkeys screaming. Feeding time at the zoo!!


----------



## kanga

I love the bright pink hood Lucy, probably not the best for my little boy! Its on the demo one in our pram centre, love it.

Lou, my only 'wants' are that it holds baby and has wheels. I am not sure what a travel system is, assume its the one where the car seat detaches and goes into the car? Looks like it will end up being the Bee!


----------



## goddess25

Rach - its hard I know as there are so many choices out there. Your right the travel system is the one that will come with the car seat, and is detachable. We had this with Euan and it was pretty good. We are using the same car seat this time around and have a adaptor for the P&T.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all,

It really is so hard to choose isn't it rachel! Went to the shop today, and got distracted by a silvercross on sale which was so light and lovely but so impractical for our needs, and also had deal on an icandy cherry with everything in. But ended up with the peach as needed to think practical with a dog as it has non puncture wheels. Think if i would have brought differently if i didn't need the stronger wheels. Yeah travel system is as Jo said, you can attach car seat to the pram. 

Anyway came away really happy today, it's all on order and got the car seat and adapters thrown in too. Also got a rocking moses basket stand. They will keep our order in their warehouse till we need it - so thats great. Was there almost 2 hours!! Was so hard making the right choice - and i'm very indecisive which didn't help.

How's everyones weekend going? x

Lucy your pram sounds lovely!


----------



## hotpinkangel

There's so many prams out there to choose from, we've been sorting our baby things out today....totally went overboard with clothes! I'm losing bits of my plug too, I know it can still be weeks away but it's a sign at least!! Been drinking RLT but decided it's maybe not such a good idea, looking through previous birth notes my second stages have been less than 40 mins... So I don't want baby Ollie shooting out like a rocket!! Still having 1-2 cups a day though, not 4-6! X


----------



## kanga

So many to choose from, hopefully we'll see them all at the baby show and make a final decision.

Exciting that you're losing your plug Em, is that one of the first signs?

Lou, you must be v excited buying all that stuff! 

afm, belly is expanding at alarming rate. Need to do some serious clothes shopping this week I think (already!?). Working from home today, I just can't face going in. I suspect I will do no work today which is quite bad really. Might take it as holiday. Hope no-one misses me at the office ;)


----------



## kanga

p.s. did anyone see Livi in The Times on Saturday? I forgot to buy it :(


----------



## hotpinkangel

No I didn't see her either :-( it can be a sign, with Jessica I don't remember when my plug came away, but with Devon my plug came away on the Tuesday, waters broke on the Wednesday and he was born on the Thursday! So I guess it could be a sign... I'm hoping so, 8 days till my due date!! Devon was 9 days early so I'm hoping Oliver might follow his brother!!
Rach, you should rest! I was big at 18 weeks, I just seem to pop out when I'm pregnant! Enjoy your rest day!! X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh congrats helen on the birth of ollie :flower:

Hope all you ladies are keeping ok, unless im at mum i dont get on here anymore, so just popping into to let you know im still thinking of you all :) 

Im keeping alot better now, went and ordered pram and car seat yesterday, we've went for the mamas and papas sola in grass, with black car seat, also got moses basket and high chair as well, got our cot built up, things are defo coming together now.

take care girls :flower:x


----------



## goddess25

Just googled I Candy prams, you don't get them over here... they look very nice. Good options for more than one child too. I also saw a pram that is a mothercare one forget the name that you can swivel the child about to face different directions looks good too.

Lou - exciting to get it and great that the store will keep it all in the warehouse for you, well done.

Emma - hope losing bits of your plug is a sign that Ollie is on his way. I would probably hold off the RLT too hearing about your second stage. How long were your first and second births. My first was 12 hours from start to finish and that also involved going to theatre so pretty quick really, am hoping its about the same or quicker although not super fast that I don't make it to the hospital.

M2A - So glad everything has settled for you, nice to hear from you shame that you don't have internet at home right now. I am not sure how I would cope without internet access, it keeps me connected to my family and friends at home.

Have been busy here the past few days, the bassinet is now in our bedroom and awaiting a baby, washing lots of blankets, towels, all the baby carriers and car seat cover etc so trying to get a bit organized. Hubby built up some drawers today so will wash lots of clothes tomorrow, I have them in the spare room and looking at Euan and looking at these tiny clothes I really can't imagine how it was possible that he actually fitted them. Crazy, its scary and exciting to think about such a tiny person again.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo, my births were 12 hours for Jessica and about 10 for Devon, that's from the start of the first contractions to the birth though! I'm doing the same as you, washing everything, and getting everything ready! When's your due date? Can't believe I'm due in 7 days!!! X


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

M2A glad to hear your doing well. I'm not sure what i'd do without internet too! spend most of my time surfing baby bits now!

Em sounds promising that something might be starting for you. Can't believe you only have 7 days left now! 

Jo sounds like your getting nice and ready now and enjoying your mat leave. The size of clothes really shock me, surely nothing can be that small! x

Rachel i'd def spoil yourself on some clothes. Think most people start expanding around your time. Found it really nice getting few new tops. Would reconmend maternity leggings, i live in them!! 

AFM V day today. all went well at the midwife, HB fine and bump measured fine for my date. Added my V day bump to my journel is anyone is interested. Pre term scan tomorrow morning, then i'm done till 30 weeks! seems a big gap to me!! Anetenatal classes start on 7th March for 4 weeks. Keep searching ebay for cheap icandy bits to add to my pram and my arms reach. Noticed on my notes that the temporary midwife i had seen before had put home birth as my plan, don't remember seeing that! Midwife said at 30 weeks we can discuss what i'd need to do for home birth, and just thought oh ok, then realised later she said it as it was on my notes!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Did you want a homebirth Lou? Good luck with the scan tomorrow!! I agree with Jo... We got some of Devon's old vests and babygrows out yesterday to wash, and they're soooo tiny!! I'm sure he was never that small!! X


----------



## hotpinkangel

Happy V day by the way Lou!!! X


----------



## cutelou101

I'm undecided really, want a water birth really. She said discuss at next appointment. Would love a midwife lead unit like yours really, but nearest is 45 minutes away!


----------



## hotpinkangel

:-( that's quite far isn't it. Does your hospital have a birthing pool? I loved Devon's water birth! Really hope you can have one if it's what you want!! Your bump is looking good by the way!!! Just seen it on Facebook!! X


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks! Bit deceptive as it's the evening, doesn't stick out as much in morning. 

Yeah they have birthing pools at my local hospital, but she mentioned bout hiring a pool for home. It's a long drive with contractions! So think I've got home or hospital.

Any more signs em?


----------



## goddess25

Emma - I am due on the 28th Feb its weird to be finally in the EDD month. Both your births have been pretty fast. Mine would have been about 10 hours if he had come out naturally but I pushed for longer then they confirmed he was stuck. Have you lost more of your plug.

Lou - saw your pic on FB too it looked fab. Happy V day I was so very pleased to see that. It's quite the mile stone to reach isn't it.

Just spent more time sorting stuff out. I need to have another check around the garage as I can't seem to find much 0-3 month stuff, and it also includes lots of gro bags. In bed now and its lovely.... walked around the mall for awhile sorted lots of clothes into boxes and actually labelled them for clothes sizes and put them back in the garage and was feeling like I had done a bit too much so now relaxing which is very nice.


----------



## kanga

Happy v day Lou, your bump is coming on too :happydance: Must be such a relief to get to v day x Will I get a pre-term scan too and one at 30 weeks? I wasn't aware of those

Goddess, its your due month, how exciting. Are you feeling all prepared. Going through all your baby clothes much be so much funa dn bring back all the memories x

Em, anything yet?

M2A, great to hear from you, check in with us soon xxx

afm, went shopping yesterday and to my surprise bought two maternity dresses! I love them! I look really pg in them, everyone is commenting now, I quite like it ;) Also treated myself to some new boots which are gorgeous and had £40 off too, not a bad evening in the shopping centre really!

I also went to M&P but for some reason I cant bring myself to buy anything. I think I have picked the bedding and some decorations for the babys room. But just saying 'babys room' sounds weird. I dont want to re-decorate, its all too much!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo, you're due on Jessica's birthday! I won't forget your due date!! X
Rach, nothing really, lots of backache, a few cramps, and (sorry, tmi) diahorrea today. 
Got a really bad cold, feel rubbish ATM, just feel like sleeping but there's so much to do! 
Lou, Devon's not really liking nursery, he's getting better now though, not crying when I leave him so that's good!!
Rach, your dresses sound lovely! And your boots were a good bargain too! X


----------



## cutelou101

Jo sounds like your getting all very organised at home. You def deserve the rest! Did you get anything at the mall?

Em all sounds promising, hopeforly it will start soon for you. How many hours does Devon have to do at nursery each week?

Rach I think the pre term scan is just my hospital and a London one. Its a pilot scheme. We were told about it at our 20 week scan, so if your hospital offer it they should tell you then. Your dresses sound lovely! where did you get them from?

Scan went well, birth canal was 32mm so low risk, and blood flow good to baby so low risk for pre-ecampcier (sorry that is some terrible spelling!). No more scans for me now, so hopeforly can just relax and enjoy the last 16 weeks!


----------



## goddess25

Rach - not feeling too prepared just yet, i have a lot to do. I need to finish sorting out the baby items tomorrow, and then I should start thinking about getting a hospital bag ready. Have the midwife tomorrow and I am sure she will ask me if I have done that. Your right about sorting out the clothes there are such nice things most of it gifts and I was totally remembering having Euan in them.... bit sad though the small phase ends so quickly. Your shopping trip did indeed sound very successful well done.

Emma - sounds like lots of promising signs there. Hope your doing ok. I hope you don't go into labour while you have the cold that would be a nightmare.

Lou - nah never got anything actually just remembered bought some breast pads... exciting stuff I know... So glad to hear about your scans it sounds like a pretty good study that they are doing at your hospital. Its nice to get to see the little one so often.

Nothing much to comment on today... feeling fine. Have backache thats about it really.


----------



## hb1

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ittle-ollie-buns-birth-story.html#post8996295

Hey Ladies 

Finally got my birth story typed up - here's a link - will catch up with everything - been a bit out of it!!!

Hope everyone is well 
hx


----------



## goddess25

Just read your birth story Helen its so fab, well done. Have left longer comments on that post but you did so well and it was great to hear all the details.

Was at the midwife today, everything was fine. My midwifes have me a bit scared that I am going to give birth in the car or parking lot of the hospital since everything happened quite fast first time around. They have given me instructions to call them and go to the hospital when contractions are 7 minutes apart lasting for 1 minute and that it has been happening for an hour. The hospital is 25 minutes to an hour away depending on the time of day or longer than that so they want me there early ish incase labour progresses quickly which they tell me they anticipate it will. I hope it does... I am preparing for short delivery and birth... they tell me that baby should be out with a few pushes too which would be ace but am not convinced about that. Anyway everything is fine, HB fine, baby measuring at just over 36 weeks. The only bad thing was had 4+ glucose in wee which is the maximum... however I had eaten cornflakes with a tonne of sugar and toast and jam for breakfast before leaving the house about 45 minutes before so was not really surprised, better be more carefull next week. Weird now having weekly appointments. Did my GBS swab today so hoping that comes back negative, do you do that in the UK?


----------



## hb1

have updated my birth story with pics :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

WOohooo going to have a look now....


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Everyone, hope your all having a good weekend. xx

Jo glad everything went well at the midwife, hopeforly the gloucose was just a sugarry breakie! Hope your enjoying your mat leave!

Em really not long now till your due date. Hope ollie comes for you soon xx

Helen just read your birth story, he is adorable, well done xx

AFM had a horrible week at work, just can't wait to finish there now. Can't really go into it on here, but it's really upset me whats gone on and got me doubting whether to even be a teacher anymore. I'm just now planning to try and get anouther job while on mat leave so i don't have to go back whether it's teaching or something else. DH cleaned and tidyed the house for me today, which was really sweet. Just trying to concentrate on the baby now - going to go to babies r us and mothercare tomorrow i think!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear your having a tough time at work Lou... hope you manage to get something else and you don't have long to go. Can you start your mat leave earlier to get out earlier. Enjoy babies are us and mothercare.

Emma hope something happens for you soon, I swear it was sex that did it for me, give it a go and see. TMI sorry..!

Starting to nest, today I cleaned out all the kitchen cupboards and everything is now neatly away and did the same with the drawers in the kitchen too. I am going to do the fridge tomorrow and finish the kitchen, don't have much stamina so doing it in stages.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Lou - sorry your last days before mat leave have been ruined - Hope you have a happy shopping trip :flower:

Happy nesting Jo :)

Hope you're good Em - nearly there!!

AFM - Ollie still as cute as ever, stitches on the heal - need to work on the pelvic floor!! Ollie was weighed on Friday - he has put on 2 1/2 oz and is now 9 lb 9 1/2 oz!!! He is doing well in the nights - gets up every 3-4 hours - but yesterday and today he only wants to be held - not put down and has intermitently had bouts of wind

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi! Helen, glad you're both doing well!!! Have commented on your birth story! Love the pics! X
Lou, sorry you're having trouble at work, not long till mat leave now x
Jo, make sure you have your bag packed, sounds like you will have a fast labour!! X
Afm, 2 days left...due date is Tuesday, had tummy ache and backache all day, and Ollie's moving lots!! Tried hot curry, birthing ball, sex (sorry) but nothing :-( I'm sure he'll come when he's ready!! X


----------



## kanga

H, lovely to hear about Ollie! Well done with the feeding. Very cute that he wanted a cuddle day! x

Goddess, have fun nesting! I'm looking forward to those days. Can't believe you are 36+ weeks now. Where has all the time gone!

Em, eek, not long! I'm v excited for you and your Ollie x

Lou, sorry work is being a pain :( Not long to go, I guess thats one thing. My work is also being a pain. I have had loads of work taken off me as they dont want to over work me (thanks!) but I am conscious my career is at a stand still atm.

Sorry this is a bit of a selfish post, but I keep thinking the baby has died. I am really worried, I have a horrible feeling. I can't bear the thought of the baby dying, or going to a scan and having to have bad news again. I was really upset last night, do you think that could cause harm, esp as my bp would haev rocketed?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rach, I'm really not surprised that you're so worried, it's an awful for you to be feeling like that, are you due a scan sometime soon? I really don't think you being upset would hurt baby, when I was pregnant with Jessica I was very stressed out, crying constantly, worrying all the time, etc, and she was fine. Please try not to worry. Are you feeling any movements yet? If not then that won't be helping, but it's really normal. Ask your doc or mw for a check - they'll listen to the heartbeat and hopefully put your mind at ease. It's not a selfish post, that's why we're here!! Xxx


----------



## mrsG5

Rachel, if you're at all worried speak to your MW and see what she can do. im sure she'll be sympathetic and listen in for you. i remember feeling like that too and especially horrible when you hear someone like Amanda holden hs lost her baby. I think its a very common feeling and the worry won't affect the baby. Speak to the MW xxx

Helen, well done you for even being on BnB so early. Every day was different at the start, hopefully he'll not want so many cuddles tomorrow. I wore my baby sling so he was able to be close and I was still able to do things. 

Jo, hopefully you'll make it in time, sounds like you're in for a quick one .

lou, sorry things are so crap at work, hope you get it sorted and find something better xx

Em, any day now. Hope its not too much longer. Really looking forwarrd to hearing how it all went already xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel if your worried call up and speak to your midwife, i'm sure everything is fine, but she is there to listen to any worries xx I spent last week in bouts of tears and anger, but baby is fine and moving, so try not to worry, i know it's hard. When is your 20 week scan?

Jo Happy nesting! Sounds like your getting the kitchen nice and tidy x I could go off earlier, but i'm trying to not lose any more mat leave during school holidays (as mine will be over the 6 weeks), so i'm starting the first day back after easter, but means i get the 2 week holidays before, so start unofficially at 34 weeks. Just need to make it till then.

Helen sounds like ollie is doing well, enjoying some mummy cuddle days too! xx

Em hope Ollie is on his way soon. When do you next see your MW?

AFM feeling a little better, don't really want to go in tomorrow though! Got a 1 tog sleeping bag yesterday, but decided to take my sheets out next time to match up the fitted sheet better, so may venture out again today as meeting DH for nandos at lunchtime. 32 days of work to go and counting!!!


----------



## kanga

Quick update from. Ralph got up early this morning and went to various 24 hour shops to find a doppler! he came back with one and we could heard thuds which according to the manual was the baby kicking/moving. We couldn't find the hb though so rang the mw who came and listened and all was fine!!! I am so relieved. Can't wait for the day the doppler works well and I can listen all the time (obsessive I know!). Thanks for all your kind words everyone, I had driven myself crazy. It was such a relief today xxx

On a separate note, I seem to have pulled my bum! The muscle in my left bump cheek (sorry!) keeps spasming when I walk, get out of a chair, climb steps. Its bizarre! No idea how I could have done it, I'm just hoping it goes away as quickly as its come.

Also poor poor Amanda Holden. what devestation to have to go through, my heart goes out to herx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Rachel - I don't think being upset would harm your baby - women give birth in war torn countries, in drought and famine under the most stressful circumstances try to stay positive. Def get a scan - or can you get in to see your MW? 

I really understand - I am now sending myself loopy worrying about something happening to Ollie now he's here.

Any day now Em!! - Sooooo exciting!!

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Eeeek!! Ollie's due date is tomorrow!!  been having those horrible braxton hicks/ period pains all day yesterday and this morning. Must be helping though because I've just lost some more plug! At the midwife on Wednesday so I'm hoping he's dropped a bit, he wasn't at all engaged when I saw her last, and doc said he's still quite high up :-/ 
Just feels like the 2ww all over again, symptom spotting driving me mad!! 
Rach, I'm glad you managed to listen to hb, it's hard to detect isn't it? It was after 20 weeks I managed to find it properly!
Helen, you never stop worrying about them, I worry about Jess and Devon all the time!! I remember constantly checking in their Moses baskets while they're sleeping to check if they were breathing. X


----------



## hb1

Sounds like everything going in the right direction Em!!

Lou - :hugs: - hope work isn't too bad

Rachel - could be sciatica? glad you heard the hb :)

Toni - how goes it ? How is Thomas doing?

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel so glad everything was ok xx how long till your 20 week scan? Maybe sciatica as helen said?

Em hope everything is going in the right direction, signs looked positive yesterday! xx Maybe he'll come on his due date!

Toni how is little Thomas doing?

Helen is your OH still off with you? xx

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## kanga

Happy due date Em! Hoping no news is baby news x

Just googled sciatica and it sounds exactly like what I have got - random that it just appears! Will try and get in with the doc. I'm walking like my granny at the moment.

How are all our babies doing Mummies! x


----------



## hb1

OH's last day off today - Ollie has been restless today too - not wanting to be put down - he's now asleep in his moses basket but since yesterday he's really not wanted to be in it - preferring to be held - that's been tiring!!! but at the same time getting lots of cuddles is lovely.

Watched "Hearts in Atlantas" last night - it's a brilliant film but tugs at the old sentimental heart strings - and with the hormones coarsing through me at the mo have been spending alot of time crying - a deadly combination!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen - so nice to hear that your all doing good. ollie is doing wonderful with his weight gain. Its hard when baby has fussy days, but I found when Euan was like that I wore him in a baby sling and I could still do a few things. The next few days will be a bit wierd once OH goes back to work, when it will just be the 2 of you. Its always so hard for the daddy's. He will feel so sad and will feel so left out tomorrow heading back to work.

Rach - It sounds like you have had a horrible time over the past few days. Its natural for us all to have bad days still and think the worst, its important to remember that its entirely normal to feel this way at times. I know that I had plenty of days both pregnancies when I thought the worst. Even now I can feel baby moving around like crazy but you still can't help thing bad things at times. I am so glad you got a doppler. I have one too and there have been lots of times that when I have been feeling down, or lack of movement I pop the doppler on and heartbeat is there nice and normal.

Lou - I agree if you can stick it out at work longer it will be better for you at the other end. Its not going to be long before you reach that goal anyway. I am excited for you.

Emma - thinking of you. Hope Ollie is engaged a bit more.

News from me is I lost my entire plug last night when I peed. I spent a few hours convincing myself about labour and panicking a bit thinking I am not ready yet. My mum does not arrive until the 21st so a bit to go. I know losing your plug does not necessarily mean anything but have sent 3 friends an e-mail tonight who have offered some support to ask lots of questions so I am a bit more prepared. Have been doing lots of work in the house and am feeling a bit exhausted so taking a bit more time to relax over the next few days. That's about it for me. Think of me and hope that baby can stay in till the 21st, but then I will be hoping and praying that he/she comes out quickly.


----------



## kanga

Is losing your plug called the show? Hope it's a another few weeks for you before the action begins ;)

Glad you enjoyed the film Helen, even if it it did open the flood gates! Have you got one of those baby slings? Youc ould pop Ollie in it & multi-task at the same time (just what every new mother needs to be able to do!). Seriously though, hope you are finding time to chill out. How long has dh got off work x


----------



## cutelou101

Jo hope he/she holds on for your mum to get there, i have read that it does not neccessarly baby is on the way. Glad you managed to sort some bits out to make you more prepared if need be, but fxed he/she stays put until 21st! xx

Rachel hows your aches today? Did you end up booking in to GP?

Helen hope your first day at home with Ollie without OH is going well xx My friend swears by the baby sling, not sure if you have one xx Glad you enjoyed the film.

AFM needing bit of advice. Had back pain last night on sofa and been getting pins and needles. Woke at 2am in pain and didn't sleep much since, when i sit down i get pins and needles in my right foot, and when i walk i feel like my right leg is numb. Went to GP this morning, she said she thinks it's just pressure from the weight of the baby etc causing the pain, and try to lay down as much as i can on my sides, if it gets worst to go back or to a&e. The thing is she gave me a gel to apply to ease the pain, online says it should only be used if deemed necessary in 2nd tri, and never in 3rd. I'm getting very close to 3rd so reluctant to use it. Also she said my blood test came back that im anaemic, and gave me iron tablets, however the information inside say not suitable for pregnancy, and online it's a bit conflicted! So i have no idea whether to take either!! Arr!!


----------



## hb1

I have a baby bjorn that my sister handed down so will give that a go :)

Take it easy Jo :) fxd for the 21st!!

OH had 2 weeks and 2 days off :( I couldn't imagine going back now!!

hx


----------



## hb1

Lou - I was on iron tablets throughout - being anaemic is also bad for baby - maybe go back to the doctor for reassurance?

Know what you mean on the analgesic gel - it'll be because it contains aspirin I would imagine - I had antihistamine prescribed to me in June - I never took them as it had the same advice - only if benefits outweigh risk - I decided I could cope with my heyfever - so I guess it depends whether you can cope - if not and you are worried maybe ask dr about the risks and if there are alternatives?

hx


----------



## cutelou101

thanks helen, shes given me ferrograd tablets. think i will take them, as you said not great for baby either, just trying to get hold of the community midwife's for reasurrance. going to get oh to get bump support band and see if that helps.

hows ollie today?

nothing from em for a few days, fxed its good news and baby on way or here xx thinking of you em xx


----------



## hb1

She might be in the throws of childbirth!! v exciting!

Ollie's been v good today - much more restful - my sis came over this morning and we got him in his rocker chair - he seemed to quite like it :)

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - I would take the iron, I am anemic too and have been taking iron for awhile. Pretty much on all medications it says you should not take while pregnant and thats basically because no studies have been done on pregnant women it would not be very ethical, so most drug companies are just being cautious. You always have to weigh up the consequences and in this case I think its best for you and baby.
In terms of the belly band, don't get one of the lycra ones they are no good and will provide very little support for you. You need one with velcro straps that are way more supportive.

Em - hoping your in labour or your little man has arrived and your too busy.

Helen - glad Ollie was a bit more chilled out today. Each day is so different right now.

Am doing ok today. Sent an e-mail last night as you know, one of the girls called and the other 2 sent back fantastic messages so I am feeling happier now about everything. I went out today with a friend for lunch and had a massive walk, and on the way home I was in so much pain down below with pressure from baby and lots of tummy pain and back pain, I really thought I might have been in labour, but got home and had a little lie on the sofa before DH went to work and everything was fine, so I guess being out the house walking for about 6 hours chasing a toddler has taught me that it was a bit much activity for one day. Going to try and take it easy for a bit. I have the midwife tomorrow, wierd to be on weekly visits now.


----------



## kanga

Just seen on fb that Em had her baby Oliver this morning. Congratulations!! xx :happydance:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I saw too - Congratulations again Em :happydance::thumbup::happydance:, I thought you must be in labour as you'd gone AWOL from facebook. Looking forward to all the details xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Lou, did the pins & needles turn out to be iron-deficiency related?

Just updated the front page for Em. We now have more CCMs that ttcers/pg!


----------



## hb1

Yey Em!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: !!!!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations em!!! So pleased for you!!! Xxx

rach think they Might be to do with back pain. But could be iron will look into it

thanks jo, dh got my the velcro one, seemed to stop the back pain but not the leg pain and numbess. Sounds like a busy day, hope you enjoyed a nice rest xxx

Helen glad ollie enjoyed his rocker! Bet he looked cute!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, as you know I've had a long day!! Lost bloody show in the morning, went into labour at 7:30 last night, contractions got stronger around 10pm, in the birthing centre at 10:30, Oliver John Mark was born in the birthing pool at 2:17am. I tore but didn't need stitches. He's been having problems feeding as he swallowed mucus during the birth, but doing really well!! At home now. Will catch up very soon!! Lots of love xx


----------



## goddess25

Wow Em what a quick labour and delivery. Hope your doing ok after your tear. I am so happy to hear your news, its so exciting. Just saw a picture on FB he is utterly adorable.

Lou - glad you got the velcro one. Hope your numbness and leg pain stop soon, it doesn't sound too pleasant.

Not much news from me - was at the midwife this morning. Apparently it wasn't my entire plug that came out as that is huge by all accounts. She did a gentle internal as I didn't want her touching membranes etc, so she said cervix is still fairly high. I am 1.5 cm dilated, and there is about 2cm of stuff still to come away although she said it was very soft like butter. Baby is fully engaged and she could clearly feel the head right against the cervix. She also told me that she is pretty sure that baby will still be inside me when mum arrives but she guesses that the appearance might be before dd. Was quite pleased with that so we will see what happens.


----------



## hb1

Perfect birth there Em :) Well done!!!

Jo - sounds like all going in right direction!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all having a good weekend. Its funny how with everyone now having there babies, everyone is a bit MIA these days, understandably of course. ;)

I am getting a bit fed up these days, every day is now ending with me being in so much pain and discomfort which is normal I know, I am looking forward to this baby being born but obviously wanting him/her to stay in for another week. Looking after Euan is becoming a challenge lifting him all the time and bla bla bla... moan moan moan.
Anyway DH is coming home with pizza very very soon and then he is off till Tuesday night so yay! 

My Father in law sent a Indian cookbook to us that is from a fantastic Indian restaurant in Glasgow, so tomorrow's endeavour is going to be heading to an Indian supermarket so we can try and flours and other ingredients we don't have to make some pakora, pakora sause, spicy onions and a main dish. We are both sadly quite excited by this, as its our favourite food and the Indian food is terrible over here, its tasteless. Yum Yum, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Ooh jo, I love Indian food!!! Not much of a cook though :-( my little girl has family in Glasgow, is that where you're from? Looks like you will be meeting your little one very soon! How exciting! It's awful feeling so uncomfortable, just try and rest as much as you can! Xx
Lou and Rachel, hope you're feeling ok, has anyone got any names yet?? X
Sorry if I missed anyone out, I'm just sooo tired! And sore.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a good weekend

em how are you doing? That was a quick birth, he looks adorable in his pic on fb! How has he been doing at home? We have a list of names, but nothing certain at mo. Going to wait and see I think. 

Helen how's your little ollie Been doing this weekend?

Jo sounds like a good plan for tomorrow! Did you enjoy your pizza? 

Afm went to see billy elliott in London Friday night, was excellent! Spent yesterday with dh on the laptop trying to work out where to go on hols this year. We have £900 of virgin vouchers from tesco so need to book up something before they run out, but had such trouble knowing where to go as they only do long haul and when to go with a baby! Think we have now decided on cape cod, as shortest flight to Boston, just need to work out whether you have to take a car seat with you! I'm so tired, dreamt holiday nightmares all
night!!!


----------



## kanga

Congratulations Em:happydance: , sounds like a great birth experience. How is it all going now, is he sleeping and feeding well x

Jo, sound slike everything is going well so far and hopefully he/she will wait for your Mum to arrive. How many days til she gets to you? I love Indian food too! x

Lou, never seen Billy at the theatre, will add it to the list of to-do's. Bet its lovely planning a holiday, you must have saved up quite a few tesco vouchers! We exchanged some for Pizza Express vouchers last night - not quite the same as Cape Cod hehe

afm, still got sciatica. It's worse at work (well, certain chairs I think). I sieze up most of the day at work. Its annoying that its not too bad at home as it means Ralph hasn't seen the severity of it and hence the sympathy factor is lower!! Had a massage yesterday & Saturday and that didn't help AT ALL

Baby Show on Sunday!!

For CCMs with fur babies, esp cat ones, did you prepare your cats for LO's arrival by locking them out the bedroom etc. I know I need to do it but I can't bring myself to!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rachel! re fur baby (we have a dog rather than a cat), his bed has been moved from the spare room (now babies room) and its just outside our bedroom now in the hallway. He seems it quite like it there as he knows we are close, but he sometimes sleeps downstairs. Not done anything else with him so far, he backed away from a baby t shirt i brought at the weekend scared, then went back for a sniff! 

Can't wait for the baby show at the weekend!! Are you going by train or car? Think we are taking car now just in case we buy heavy bits! We buy everything on our tesco credit card which really helps with point gathering, we are quiet obsessed really! he he! Always trying to buy bits from tesco direct to get extra points!


----------



## kanga

HI Lou, sound like your dog is being well behaved! The cats have the run of the house atm and BooBoo especially likes being close to us. She sleeps in front of the bedroom radiator and comes on the bed in the morning. I don't have the heart to turf her out. I'm sure Archie would be just fine with it.

We are driving too - for the same reason!! I can't wait. It sounds like mayhem, really busy and crazy, but hopefully we will cope. dh invited MIL yesterday - will have to wait & see if she accepts. Grr!


----------



## hb1

Hey all - sorry for being awol - still getting the hang of this mummy lark - and Ollie is having a growth spurt so cluster feeding..... 

Rach - will ask my sis how she dealt with her cats....

hx


----------



## hb1

Wow - exciting booking hols Lou :) I'm thinking maybe Angelsey for us :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel I'm not sure when to go as guess it's going to be very busy! I hate crowds!! Just need week at work out the way!! 

Helen has he grown quiet a bit then? How is he doing?

Afm bit worried, sorry if TMI, but driving home last night I felt some liquid come out of me. When I got home my knickers and jogging bottoms were wet. It didn't happen again but baby s hasn't moved as much either. Just waiting for community midwifes office to
open at 8. I'm sure it's nothing and babys just sleeping.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Lou - Hope LO is alright in there :hugs: 

Ollie is fine - it's just tiring for me - the cluster feeding is bonkers and means I pretty much had no sleep for 24 hours, he had better sleeps last night thank goodness.

I am really looking forward to getting / falling into some sort of routine - that depends on Ollie really....

hx


----------



## kanga

H, the routine will come, sounds like you're doing amazingly atm. I can't cope if I don;t get my alloted 8 hours a night!

Lou, keep us posted with what the mw says. Hopefully its nothing x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, finely back home after being in hospital since 11.30. All is fine, it was not a leak from my main waters and the womb is still closed, so the consultant said the main thing is i'm not in labour. But i must call them if it happens again, as it has happened 3 times over the weekend. They think it could be the hind waters or just watery discharge.

Feel shattered, was there all by myself. Spent last 2 hours having baby heartbeat montiored as it wouldn't stay still to get the reading they needed to discharge me! But said all is well with baby and Baby S is very strong (kicking the midwife all the time!).


----------



## hb1

So glad LO is doing good Lou :) Def keep an eye on it....

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Glad you and baby S are ok Lou xx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies, going to rest up tomorrow. Its happened 3 days in a row now, so hoping it has stopped now with bit of rest tomorrow. They also took a swob to check for infection as could be a cause. So happy all is well with baby, just wish i knew what was cause!

Helen hope Ollie gets bit more sleep for you tonight 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Lou - I don't know if you remember but that happened to me too and in the end they did much the same as you and they put it down to extreme watery discharge because they thought I had an infection too and it was my bodies way of trying to clear it. It happened a few times then stopped.

Helen - sounds like your doing well with Ollie. I found that with Euan it was about 6 weeks ish before I could say we were starting to get into a routine, prior to that feeding was all over the place.

Emma - glad your settling in at home with the wee one.

I forget who asked but yes I am from Glasgow, the curry we made was very nice. Mum arrives on Monday so really looking forward to it. Have been continuing to have lots of practice contractions each day... and every day now I have a little moment to myself where I think is this it? Meeting a friend tomorrow for lunch and the cinema, DH does not want me to go as he tells me its too much of a trip. 15 min walk to train, then 25 mins on train and the cinema is in one of the biggest malls in Canada so there will be a lot of walking too but I am sure it will be all fine. We are going to see the kings speech so looking forward to that. Anyway hope your all doing fine.

Oh and I forget who was talking about cats, I have a cat who really is one of the most unsociable cats in the planet and we were worried about her. Pretty much once Euan was born she kept out of the way for the first 5-6 months, she would get upset when Euan cried which she still does. She doesn't love him these days but she tolerates him, she lets him pet her on occasions and pull her tail, and stroke her the wrong way. I am sure everything will be fine with the cat, there are so many myths about cats and babies out there but try not to worry.


----------



## hb1

I was on house arrest by 38 weeks Jo :haha: Luckily for OH I was having so little sleep with my spd that I didn't have any energy to do anything much anyway - my last journey out was Christmas!! I haven't bought petrol since before Christmas - it was £1.17 a litre then!! and that had gone up from the £1.12/ £1.13 that one place had been charging near my pg yoga class...

My sis says the cat pretty much ignored my nephew too :)

AFM - tanked Ollie up with milk before 11pm ( he had a bath too - we're going to try and make that a nightly thing as it chills him out no end ) and he slept from 11.30 - 3am then from 4.15 - 5.15am ( didn't feed him at 5.15 - think he only woke up as he'd got himself to the top of the moses basket ) and then 5.45 - 7.15 - if it wasn't for the 5.15 wake up it would've been perfect,


----------



## kanga

Glad you and baby are ok Lou. Enjoy resting up, hopefully its like Jo said and you body just flushing something out. What are the hind waters/where?

Jo, not long now til your Mum arrives, bet you can't wait! Bet she can't wait either!

H, I was talking randomly to this guy the other day who told me he had 14 godchildren. He was single but had one piece of advice for me! He said that bf can be really sporadic because baby falls asleep. Why wouldnt they, they are cosying up next to Mum and have just had their hunger pangs satisfied, so they fall asleep before they have had their proper fill! He suggests putting a damp flanel on their head to keep them awake so they take more milk. I have no idea if it works or even if Ollie falls asleep during feeding but thought I would share x

Anomoly scan today. I am really nervous. Still not feeling movement and the bad memorys come flooding back everytime we prepare for a scan. I don't know how I would cope with bad news at this stage x


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo, yeah i did remember and actually used it to make me not think the worst yesterday as i remembered something simular had happened to you too. sounds like you have a nice day planned, i'm sure all will be fine. My DH is asking me to rest up after yesterday and stop doing so much, think they just worry about us bless them.

Helen sounds like a good night for Ollie! How are you feeling today? Little bit more rested?

Rachel good luck at the scan today, i'm sure all is fine. I felt the same at mine. I didn't start to really feel movement until after 20 weeks, picking up at around 22 weeks with proper kicks. What time is your scan? Not dead sure, going to do some internet research on it today.

I'm resting up today in bed, hoping it all calms down and no more leaking so can make baby show on saturday.


----------



## hb1

Feeling ok - still tired - so looking forward to a 4 hour sleep one day soon hopefully....

Rach - hope the scan went well today :flower:

Lou - enjoy the rest :)

hx


----------



## kanga

Scan was fine! :blue: confirmed. No issues noted. The sonogrpher was not impressed, he wouldn't turn the right way for her to do all her checking but we got there in the end!

Phew x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Brilliant Rachel!!! So happy for you!!!! X
Jo, hope you had a lovely day! X
Glad everyone's doing ok, keep popping on for updates, not long for Jo now!!! Who's after Jo? We registered Oliver yesterday... Decided on Oliver John Mark Smith, after my dad, and Rob's stepdad. I'm so tired! Ollie had us up every two hours last night, Devon kept waking too and has been really grumpy this week. Hopefully he'll be fine once we settle in to a routine. X


----------



## cutelou101

Great news rachel, so pleased for you!

Think it's m2a in April, then me in may and rachel in July I think. So we have some gaps months wise!

Lovely names em xx


----------



## hb1

Glad all is well Rach!! :happydance: :)

Am sure all will settle down for you Em - you're a pro :) Obviously I love the name :)

Ollie had tummy time and really lifted his head up - at one point he had his head up and one leg in the air. He already holds his head really well but this was from flat face down!! I think he's going to be in 3-6 months clothes in a month's time - he is already at the limit length wise of his 0-3 months - he is ultra long!!! 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - it sounds like having a bit of bed rest is not a bad idea. Glad there has been no more leakage since Saturday that sounds great.

Helen - I had forgotten aswell when I used to feed Euan in the early days, he would not eat too much as he just fell asleep from boobage happiness and I remember my midwife telling me to use a cold cloth over his head at times too to keep him more alert for longer, I know Rach brought this up. I totally forgot it did work but seemed cruel and he slept a bit longer in between feeds.

Rach - I am so glad the scan went well. Its wonderful to see them on there again. Congratulations on your blue bump I am so excited for you. Woohoo! You can start thinking about names now that you have your colour confirmed. 

Em - Was wierd to read on your post that I am next... looking forward to it. 

Well had a lovely day today, saw 'the kings speech' I was not sure what it would be like because of all the hype, but I really enjoyed it. The movie is slow and is really character driven and is basically just the relationship between Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush they were both pretty fantastic. Loved it and all the awards are well deserved.

I have the midwife tomorrow so looking forward to finding out how much of a change to my cervix there is if any. 

On Friday it's Euan's 2nd birthday so we will do something fun. Steven works to 3.30 am so going to get some balloons, going to make a birthday cake tomorrow and we are going to spend a few hours at the aquarium then come home for his afternoon nap. Can't believe he is going to be 2. He is just growing up so incredibly fast.


----------



## kanga

Go Ollie :happydance: bet he looked well cute swimming on the floor!

Happy 2nd Birthday Euan :cake: You've got a lovely day planned, I'm sure he will love it. It sounds so exciting having family time, I can't wait til that's me :)


----------



## mrsG5

Hi everyone

Congratulations team blue Rach and also that everythings grand from your anomoly x

Helen, looks like Ollie is going to be a wee strong man, an long. Thomas is onl on the 9th centile for lenght but guess im only 4'11 so shouldnt be so shocked. We used to have to rub iced water over thomas to wake him up in the early days to keep him awake while feeding.

Glad you're restinh up lou, take every oppourtunity now as when they arrive you'll be running round like a mad thing.

Cant believe Euan is onlt 2, you'll have 2 under 2 basically, good luck with that. One 12 week old is more than enough for me at the moment.

better scoot, him is making noises on the monitor and don't want him to wake fully.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## kanga

Hey MrsG, thanks for stopping by. Can't believe he is 12 weeks already, where does the time go!

Jo, how did your mw appt go x

Lou, how re you doing, lost any more fluid? Only 2 days to Baby Show!

I've made a list of the stuff we need to buy, see below. Do you think we definitely need all this stuff. Is there anything anyone would suggest doing without. It adds up to a lot of money & I also don't want to be left with loads of stuff to store in the loft either!

Bed nest or crib
Cotbed
Drawers
Wardrobe
Pushchair
Car seat
Bedding
Changing bag
Blankets
Mattress
Moses
Chair thing
Floor mat gym thing


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Wow kanga time has flew by! 22 weeks!, glad all was fine at your scan :) everything on your list we have, i think we'll need it all.

Glad all is ok for you lou, some rest sounds good :flower: cant believe how time is flying for you as well, everyone seems to be having very fast pregnancies lol

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower: 

All is ok here, still showing signs of pre-eclampsia, and babys head is engaged already, so on bed rest 95% of the time to hope he stays put a while longer. x


----------



## hb1

Rach - I got my crib of ebay £50, we got a cotbed second hand - £80 ( both mama's and papa's ) - just bought new mattresses, got my moses basket and pram ( travel system including car seat ) from my sis ( cool getting car seat second hand as know it's not been involved in a car accident - other wise car seat does have to be new... ) We got a changing box, change mattress and baby baths for free from a friend. Got those play matts free from my sister too and a ton of clothes for a variety of ages too and gro-bags. Used furniture we already had for his nursery - might consider getting a wardrobe when we move around again as he goes in to his nursery... got the mobile free from a friend... change bag - got free from boots parenting club.

I bought a bouncy chair, blankets, sheets, bathtowels, baby monitor, electric breast pump, bottles, steriliser, breast pads, maternity pads, nipple cream. wipes, sudocream, nappies, dummies ( will introduce at 5 weeks I think ) cotton wool pads and prob other bits and pieces and that came to £350 in mothercare.

def check out the nct nearly new sales.

:hugs: m2a - hope LO stays nice and snug in there :flower:

hx


----------



## goddess25

will look a bit more in detail later, midwife was fine. Am now 2.5 cm dilated before labour even starts so that is good and almost completely effaced. I had a bit of bleeding in the afternoon yesterday after the cervical exam and had a period of about 3 hours when I really thought i was in labour and had a mini meltdown thinking baby was going to born the same day as Euan and I would have to spend his birthday in the hospital and not see him but the contractions never got closer together or more painful so I am guessing a practice run after the exam too.

We will see what happens over the next few days... MW seemed to think I may go midweek or towards end of next week so just before DD. Pretty sure I am more then 2.5 dilated now though. Guess its a good starting platform. I was 3.5cm with Euan before going into labour so this time i think the fast labour is a good prediction.

Had a lovely birthday with the wee chap. DH is just bathing him just now he is now off for 4 weeks ish which is fantastic. I was struggling last night with the bath and bed and kitchen clean up. Off to bed soon as pretty tired.

Will check in soon.


----------



## cutelou101

Rachel I have got pretty much what you have there. I got my co sleeper from eBay, just going to get new mattress. I also been getting few bundles of clothes from there too. Hoping to get steraliser, pump etc today. Then its just a cotbed and some drawers really. Been trying to get a few bits each month so it isn't too much at once. Had little leak on Thursday, but nothing yesterday. So excited about today!

Jo hope euan had a good birthday yesterday! That's lovely dh has a nice break off now. Fxed that baby can hold on till your mum gets there, it's only a few days now isn't it? 

Toni can't believe Thomas is 12 weeks already! Time really flys, hope he's doing well xxx

Helen How long did your boots parenting club stuff take to come through? Hope ollie is well today

m2a hope bubs stays put a bit longer for you xxxx

afm half term!!! Thank god! Went back on Thursday but asked not to do parents evening. Just 6 weeks when I go back. Off to baby show today! Just hope dh gets up on time, he's sleeping next to me at mo after night out with work. He has promised to be up at 8, so fxed!!!


----------



## hb1

a couple of months!!

Go Jo - most exciting!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi ladies

Havent had time to read everything since was last on but hope everyone ok.

Jo - good luck, sounds like it won't be long now, will be looking out on facebook for LO's arrival.

Saw someone was talking about cats - my two haven't been at all interested in Thalia, they had a look in moses basket when she first came home and I got some funny photos but since then they've ignored., I think they just think shes part of me especially since she's attached to me most of the time.

HB thats fantastic that Olly lifts his head already - Thalia refuses to move when lying on her changing mat or play mat, if shes lying on my chest and i'm lying flat she lifts her head right up and from side to side - i think my boobs give her a helping hand!!! but she won't do it from a flat surface. Horrid Health visitor says she should be doing it by now too but when I asked other mums with older babies they said they couldnt do it either yet. HV made me feel something was wrong with T and I was really upset about it.

T is still growing afst - though shes just out of bewborn and going into 0-3 clotthes now, shes probably going to be 8 pounds at next weight in. For her corrected age shes on 25th percentile for weight and ahead for her length - her dad is 6'3 so taking after him I think!!!

Rach we have all teh stuff you've mentioned - though not bought cot yet going to order next weekend - think she'll be in crib for another 3 months at least. Just go easy on teh clothes and toys, you'll get so many and Thalia even though tiny only worse somethings once before she grew out of them she was given so much. She especially didn't wear outfits, even though they look cute I find sleepsuits just so much easier and I feel shes more comfy.

Rach really glad all well with scan - can't believe already 22 weeks!!!!!!! Where's the time gone. 

M2A hope LO stays put a bit longer. Bed rest must be boring - but my god what I've give for a bit of bed rest now - madam had me up all night last night, massive growth spurt I think and wanted food every hour or so.

LOu, hope all ok, didn't read all properly but saw something about leaking, really hope all ok xxxxxxxxxx

Speak soon xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - mum arrives on Monday so reckon everything will be just fine. Friends on call till then. 

Lucy - really nice to hear the update on Thalia. Try not to listen too much to what health professionals tell you in terms of development, each child is an individual and I am sure she will be lifting her head up soon. Euan was a big strong boy 99 th percentile for height and weight since he was born so he could do these things early but at his 18 month immunization we had a public health nurse tell us he never had 20 words yet and she was going to refer him to a pediatrician and a speech therapist. A mother knows her child and at this point I knew that he was more interested in motor skills than speaking. 6 months on he has hundreds of words and chatters all day. Your instinct will tell you if there us anything to be concerned about and obviously since she was so little it will take a wee bit longer. Try not to worry she is just perfect.


----------



## hb1

Lucy - sounds like Thalia is doing well there - ignore the HV - some of them just spout shit as far as I can make out - you get a good one great - a pants one can really knock your confidence - especially having gone through having a preemie 'tis the last thing you need!

AFM - emotional day - Ollie had a bad night last night after having a couple of fab days and nights - so after a 10 - 12 sleep he was up till 2am, then awake again at 3.40 then since then he was up every hour - OH took him at 6 so I could get some sleep ( we were meant to be going to my mum & dad's today and I was going to drive with OH in back with Ollie as my first drive out ). Up again at 8.30 to feed him ( he hadn't settled for OH in that time!! ) and he's been fussing ever since - using me as a dummy - me getting fustrated that he won't settle - coupled with hormones I've been a little weepy...

Plus - got all packed in to my car and had to jump start it ( haven't driven it since xmas!! ) then it won't go - seems that the hand brake has seized up - so that'll need fixing next week - trip to my parents cancelled - we're both shattered and that was the last straw!

Been driven to ordering a takeaway - bleurgh!!!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

HB - we've had nights like that - do you express at all so that OH can do a feed or two? I express quite a bit to have on hand but I got into habit of that while she was in hospital so easy for me. I find that when Thalia has had nights like that she puts on a lot of weight at next weigh in - so think it means huge growth spurt when she literally eats every 90 mins - its very tiring and breast feeding much harder than I thought but I am going to persevere with it!! I always hit the wall at 4pm and just count the minutes till OH gets home and I can have a little rest. Its not even 4 weeks yet since you had Olly so your hormones will still be all over -mine were for weeks!! Fingers crossed you have a better night tonight with him xxx


----------



## hb1

I'm going to start expressing at 6 weeks so OH can feed Ollie too. We're going to try swaddling again as Ollie does wake himself up with his arms and finds it hard to go back to sleep - this is where I think he's using me as a dummy. It could also be a growth spurt but we had cluster feeding a few days back - maybe it's another one though - it's so hard to know isn't it!! 

This time though he's finding it hard to stay in his moses basket - even after he's just been fed - again wakes up when he flails his little arms - hopefully the swaddling will sort it... I've loved the gro bags tho - no chance of him wriggling out in the night - and he does shimmy up his moses basket....

Maybe I'm just tired and grasping at straws.....

hx


----------



## kanga

post from my journal: x

Baby Show. Done.

What a good day! Even if we didn't look up the exact locaton of the Excel until this morning and realise it was the completely opposite sure of London to us. The journey there was fine, naturally (I was driving). A couple of wrong turns on the way back and here we are at the outlaws waiting for a Sunday roast. Perfect day.

So down to the good stuff! What did we get. Apart from the freebies - numerous dummies (not soothers, I'm not American thank you), leaflets & baby wipes. We purchased:

- Bugaboo Bee in blue with cacoon
- Maxicosi car seat with adaptors for the Bee
- The above came to £560 total - bargain!
- Electric breast pump
- Baby monitor & sensor mat
- A lovely soft blue checked blanket for bringing baby home in
- Muslin cloths

I loved it! Feeling a lot more prepared now. Just need to sort out whether we are going to make a nursery up or leave that room as a guest bedroom. It seems a shame to not do a bedroom for the baby. Similarly, it seems a shame to use a whole room for baby when he will be in with us for 5 months or so. We shall see!

There was a gorgeous M&P nursery furniture set with 30% off that we almost bought but couldn't quite finalise the baby-room debate so we didn't purchase in the end. Still, at least we know which one we want now x


----------



## kanga

H, how has you day been, hope Ollie-monkey has been better for you today. It seems that newborns like to keep you on your toes! Hope the car gets sorted too without too much hassle.

Lucy, sounds like Thalia is coming on great with her feeding and the weigh-ins, well done x I agree with H, ignore mardy-HV - you are her Mummy and know whats best so don't let the HV make you question yourself or Thalia. Sounds like she will be tall and slim when she grows up if she carries on like this - jealous much!! hehe

We are really struggling with names. I like Isaac atm but nothing else. Ralph like Ranulph (not sure i have spelled that correctly) - like the explorer. I'm not sure if its too much to lumber a child with!


----------



## cutelou101

helen hope Ollie has been sleeping bit more for you today, hoping the swaddling helped him settle. Hope the car gets sorted easily for you.

Lucy glad to hear Thalia is doing well, my friend says HV's are just full of rubbish some times and i agree with the others, mummy knows best so try not to let her upset you. xxx

Rachel glad you had a great time at baby show. Are you shattered? i was, i slept for 3 hours after! Sounds like you got some great stuff. We got steriliser, breast pump, bottles, sling, breast feeding cover up, movement and sound montior plus nappy bin. feel much more prepared too. Love both names, we are struggling to come up with one, just keeps changing!

Jo hope your doing ok xxx

AFM have my mum and friend shopping trip tomorrow. Gotta get up at 7.30 to drive to surrey, know M25 be mad! Just trying to get together list of whats left to get. Had tiny leak of fluid again today, really hoping it's just watery discharge, but feeling much more prepare now.


----------



## hb1

Ollie has become a dream baby again - thank goodness - he slept 10-1, then 2-5 then 6-8 - the 10-1 he was on me 10-12 so I didn't sleep then - wanted to feed him at 12 so popped him in his moses basket while I popped to the loo thinking that he would wake up having been put down ( this is his usual MO ) and he slept through till 1 - had to wake him up to feed him ( as breast was getting FULL ) and got him back down for 2 in his moses basket ( took a couple of attempts ) was so chuffed when I woke up at 5!! 

OH took him down just before 9 - after a feed - so I got another 1 1/2 hours sleep. Feel more human tonight - FXD for a good night tonight!!

Rach - good bargains :thumbup: am sure you can pick up all your other bits cheap too - as I said the NCT nearly new is great and ebay is fab - also speak to friends who already have children - they probably have stuff hanging around that they'd happily pass on to you - and if you know the household is a good one and the stuff has been looked after then you're quids in....

Lou - have a good shopping trip - am sure that it is likely just discharge.. Tried swaddling but he threw up all over his swaddling blanket! will have to persevere....

hx


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like the baby show was fab rach and Lou, you both bought lots of stuff. It's so much fun buying baby items. 

Helen sounds like Ollie is doing great he will chop and change his sleep for a few months yet before a true pattern emerges. It makes such a difference though to get a good night in. 

I am doing ok. My mum is on her way and we pick her up in 4 hours at the airport. 

Was absolutely positive I was in labour yesterday. Felt a bit odd and uncomfortable about 2 went for a bath, back pain increased and felt really sick plus did massive poo. From 4-5.30 had contractions that started at 9 minutes and went to 7 minutes apart. Was about to phone the midwife and arrange something for Euan when I felt it all subside and was just left with Braxton hicks for the next few hours. In some ways I am glad it wasn't the real thing because I don't want euan disrupted at someone elses house overnight etc but I forgot how hard it was just waiting and having this uncertainty about it being the real thing or not. Had a little emotional moment too and was very sad thinking that it's the end if a little era with the 3 of us. Hubby was saying you always make it sound like it's bad like it's an end but it's a beginning. 

Anyway after a crappy sleep feel not too bad today and looking forward to seeing my mum very soon.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ah Jo will be so lovely to have your mum there when LO arrives, glad he/she has held on - I wouldn't be surprised if you go into labour very soon after your mum arrives once your body knows you're ready!! Good Luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi, hope everyone's ok? Lucy, Thalia's doing great! Loved the photo of her in the tummy tub on fb!! Super cute!! X
Rachel and Lou... Sounds like you both had a nice day at the baby show!! And got some bargains!! X
Helen, sounds like your Ollie's doing well too!! How are you feeling?? X
Jo... Sounds like you'll be a ccm very soon!! How exciting! And great that your mum will be there with you too x


----------



## goddess25

Yes mum here now yay! However I now fear that baby is not going to cooperate.. and I am now worried that it will stay inside until 42 weeks and its mums home time.

I do feel much more relaxed now though... maybe a bit too much. I am ready!


----------



## kanga

It's great that you're ready Jo and feeling mroe relaxed. Baby may surprise you and come soon! x


----------



## hb1

Hey All 

Couple of hectic days - Ollie not wanting to be put down all day and last night another bad night. Wanting to try and do the baby whisperer techniques to get him to fall asleep in the crib by himself ( without needing to be hugged, rocked, walked to sleep or sleep on us... ) but feel we are no where near that - and with OH at work it's hard to go through all the pain to get him doing it - but in the long run it's better for Ollie.... OH is booking a week off in April ( hopefully ) so if I can't ease him in to it by then we will attempt to do it then.....

Jo - I don't reckon you'll go over, and if so by much - you're already dilated etc and been getting promising signs and BH. Get your mum to take you on a couple of good walks to see if that helps....

Hope everyone's ok - so sorry been AWOL but Ollie is a little minx :) ( :cloud9: but don't tell Ollie that ;) )

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi girls,

Sounds like the baby show was ace, we never made it but certainly like the idea of bargins and freebies.

helen sounds like ollie is keeping you on your toes,thats boys for you! I put everything down to growth spurts. Fingers crossed he sorts himself out.

Lucy, its always difficult with prterm and premmies as you never really know when they are going to reach their milestones and you'll alwasy find people still disagree about it. Thomas has fallen from the 75th percentile to the 9th but everyone says its fine and he's just finding his natural weight/lenght, so who knows.

Im glad you're mums here Jo, you know the score pineapple, curry, ect etc. It must be nice to have her about for company, those last fews weeks must try you mad with suspence.

AFM, mr Thomas is having a growth spurt I think, he fed every 2 hours yesterday and was very clingy, not wanting to be put down at all. He slept in our bed as he wouldn't settle in his bed nest. It can be quite draining. anyway at 4 am I was changing his nappy and my mobile fell from the bed post on to his head. He went bananas and I felt so guilty. he's sporting a lovely bump this monring. It just shows you howaccidents can happen when you're tired.

he's kipping now in our bed again, cheeky monkey. anythiing for quite life.

Cant wait to hear your news Jo, hope everyone else has a good weekend with plenty of sleep!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Helen hope Ollie has been sleeping bit more for you last night and today. Hopeforly he will fit into a little rountine for you soon. Sounds like a good plan to try and tackle together in April, if he hasn't eased into it by then xxx

Jo great news your mum is there now and your feeling nice and ready. I don't think you'll go that over due, your having such promising signs. Hope your enjoying spending sometime with your mum!

Ordered my bridesmaid dress for July today, be roughly 2 months after the birth. The woman who measured me said she didn't even realise i was pregnant! Gone for a size 12, fingers crossed i fit in!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## goddess25

Ollie will settle soon it's tough at first but a routine will soon be in place. 

Lou glad you have your bridesmaid dress and a bit weird that she never knew you were pregnant Its pretty obvious. I am sure after 2 months you will fit your 12 I am eternally jealous perhaps I may fit a size 60. ;). Don't even know if you get that. 

I am loving my mum being here and it's nice to have a few days of relaxing first. Heading to the midwife this morning so will find out the changes from last week. Will fill you in later.


----------



## goddess25

Hello all. 

Had a nice day, at the midwife today. Cervix is now at its lowest point, am 3.5cm dilated before labour and not much of the cervix left. MIdwife did a fairly long stretch and sweep so we will see what happens, I asked her based on my cervix etc what she thought about birth. She told me that you would guess the weekend at some point so we will see. I hate waiting around as we are all so ready now. 

Hope your all having a good day.


----------



## kanga

That's exciting Jo and very promising. Great that you're at the second phase of the first stage (!) already (you can tell I've been reading the birth chapters of my book this week). We may have another CCB by the time the weekend is out x

Sounds like all our babies are doing well. It's great hearing actual stories of what actually happens with a baby, helps me think about the reality of it all. It sounds the most rewarding experience ever albeit a bit of a challenge at times. 

I've been nudging Ralph to read his 'Daddy's first year' book this week. Mainly so he can get to the chapter about work/life balance. He is well into his new job (which is great) but he has been home late every night for the last 2 weeks pretty much :( I am going to need to him to get home and relieve me when the baby is here!

Lou, I'm sure the dress will be lovely, you can always get it taken in if you need to x

Em, how is Oliver doing x


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds very exciting and promising Jo! Hopefoly you won't have too much longer to wait for your LO!

Rachel hopeforly raplh will read his book soon, maybe he could read a bit before bed at night to help him sleep? Hopeforly when baby comes he won't work as late. What books have you got?

Em hows little ollie doing?

AFM back down hospital day stay again after completly soaking my knickers twice in 2 hours. Was sure whether to ring or not, but OH said i should. Been having on off pains too, quite mild. Doc did look at cervix and said he couldn't see a leak, and said go home and if pain gets worst or happens again call back. Just as i was leaving my mw changed, and she randomly said 'if your bump measures small at your next mw appointment we will need you in for a scan'. But then wouldn't measure me! Why worry me for no reason, i didn't bring my bump size up! Didn't get drink or food for 5 hours either, grr!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi girls,

Sounds like the baby show was ace, we never made it but certainly like the idea of bargins and freebies.

helen sounds like ollie is keeping you on your toes,thats boys for you! I put everything down to growth spurts. Fingers crossed he sorts himself out.

Lucy, its always difficult with prterm and premmies as you never really know when they are going to reach their milestones and you'll alwasy find people still disagree about it. Thomas has fallen from the 75th percentile to the 9th but everyone says its fine and he's just finding his natural weight/lenght, so who knows.

Im glad you're mums here Jo, you know the score pineapple, curry, ect etc. It must be nice to have her about for company, those last fews weeks must try you mad with suspence.

AFM, mr Thomas is having a growth spurt I think, he fed every 2 hours yesterday and was very clingy, not wanting to be put down at all. He slept in our bed as he wouldn't settle in his bed nest. It can be quite draining. anyway at 4 am I was changing his nappy and my mobile fell from the bed post on to his head. He went bananas and I felt so guilty. he's sporting a lovely bump this monring. It just shows you howaccidents can happen when you're tired.

he's kipping now in our bed again, cheeky monkey. anythiing for quite life.

Cant wait to hear your news Jo, hope everyone else has a good weekend with plenty of sleep!!!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay!!! Just read facebook, Jo's had her baby GIRL!! Congratulations Jo!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!! (and see photos!) seems the sweep went well then!! And great that your mum's with you!! Lots of love!! X


----------



## hb1

Rachel - you def want Ralph home - I am lucky that OH USUALLY works from home in the afternoon so is home 1.30 - 2pm the latest ( sometimes has to go elsewhere ) and that has been a blessing - unfortunately it's coming to an unexpected end soon as someone at his work is leaving and that'll mean he's not back till 6.30-7ish every night and has to work in Bradford :( - there's an opportunity for him to move jobs though but that'll still be a 9-5 so he won't be back till 6 ( he won't have to drive as far either ) - but yes - 4 hands are better than 2 and the sooner your OH is home after work the better!!

Lou - don't see why they wouldn't measure you - a 2 min job!! sometimes they are like that for no reason!! Hope that it's just discharge :hugs: and LO is fine in there :flower:

Thanks for the update Em!! Congrats Jo :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: and another girl - the boys numbers really do need to be evened out slightly!! Looking forward to pics and the birth story!! Hope you are having lots of lovely cuddles with your LO :hugs:

FXD it is a growth spurt Toni - sounds like Thomas is in synch with Ollie :) you'll look back on the mobile incident and laugh - but yes can understand the guilt - my sisters little boy grabbed her straightners the other day ( he's 17 months old ) and was rushed to the drs - got a blister on his hand now bless him..... these things are sent to try us!!

AFM - Ollie would not settle at all yesterday - on us or otherwise - I desperately tried to get him to nap all day and he got gradually more and more overtired - ended in a meltdown in the evening - OH eventually got him to sleep and held him while I got a nap - he slept on OH 9-12 and then I held him till 1am and we got him in his moses basket till 2am - so a good sleep for Ollie in the end it was just a nightmare getting there!! he's been touch and go today but better this evening thank goodness ( touch wood ) 

Oh - and he was weighed yesterday - 11 lb 1.5 oz!!! 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations Jo! Hope your enjoying lots of cuddles. Looking forward to hearing all about and pics.

Helen glad Ollie finely had a good sleep, fingers crossed for this evening and tonight xx Sounds like Ollie is doing well weight wise xx I know, she then went on to say they won't measure until 28 weeks, so i have no idea why she even bothered to mention it!

Toni fxed it's a growth spurt and he's been a bit more settled today. xx

AFM still having mild cramps on and off. Baby moving loads so just Trying to just rest up and not stress out. We brought a new car today, traded our clio in for a scenic, so we have a family sized car now!


----------



## kanga

:dance: yay!!!!!!!! congratulations Jo. And perfect timing by the little princess!

Hope it all went well, look forward to hearing all about it. And seeing piccies of course :)


----------



## cutelou101

HI Ladies! How are all our CCM's and CCB's? hope you are all well xxxxx

Rachel how are you doing? You decided when to start mat leave?

Back down hopsital for me today, Doc very dismissive, said your cervix not dilated so must be ligament pains, but as i have had those and these feel so much diferrent. So spoke to MW about the concerns i had with what he said and MW agreed with me and said it's prob urine infection (waiting for results), an irritable uterus or the start of something (not done anything yet) and suggested i should stay at home to be able to rest and keep track of times of pains and length's but not sure as worried about my students.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## kanga

hi Lou! I'm good thanks - just had my new chair delivered at work - hoping it helps with the sciatica!

hmmm, seems you still don't have definitive answers. But I guess the good news is that all is staying put and it could be an infection which can be treated. When do you get your results? Are you still working or putting your feet up?

I think I will go on ML in May. It seems like ages away but soon it will be 'next month' !

I don't really feel pg anymore. I feel fine health wise, am not overly tired and not overly hungry. I am quite annoyed that I never have time to do bio-oil in the evenings so am paranoid I am going to get stretch marks :( have you got any?

Also havent really felt baby move properly yet. He is really lazy!!


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah dh was not happy with doc, they are very dismissive, like well unless your in labour go away! Mw was much better. Results for urine infection come back Thursday, so if that treatable, which is good. But no real answers today, getting worse each day so prob stay off work till get results at least.

Glad your doing well. Is it a special chair? How is the siatica? I felt really good during 2nd tri, not preg at all. I've been trying to remember the bio oil, but forget my iron and prenatal tablets all the time! 

May should fly by, you going near start or end? I'm going 26th April. Have you felt any flutters?


----------



## kanga

Flutters - a few. Do you get any proper kicks yet? We listen with the doppler and can't hear the hb. But we can hear kicks. I think our doppler is rubbish - its one that you strap round your belly. 

I forget my vits all the time too, nightmare!

Glad to hear you are staying off work for now. It can't be many working weeks left anyway?

I'll probably go towards the end of May. Not completely sure yet, I need to look into it. Everyone keeps asking me when I am going!


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah get proper hard kicks now, baby loves to kick dh in the head when he tries to listen! Think dh managed to hear hb via ear to belly at 27 weeks! It's got very much harder last week! 

We never ended up getting Doppler, I just to try and poke it to try and get reaction! Arr I think I know which one you mean, kicks can be quite load on them, hospital told me that they only start using the on the belly ones at 26 weeks as babies move too much before that so too hard to get the heartbeat. 

6 working weeks, but 8 really as 2 weeks are Easter hols. I didn't make my final decision until 24 weeks I think, but wanted out sooner rather than later. Seems weird that legally I can start next week if I want!

When you next due at mw? How's your bump coming along?

My bump did end up measuring small, but had scan which put baby small but within the bit either way they give. It's 2lb 5


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!! I kept forgetting i was pregnant at your stage Rachel!!! And the doppler is whst i had and you're right, i only heard big kicks, not hb. 
Lou, hope the pains stop soon for you. Have you had any more leaks? Good that cervix is closed!
Afm, just getting into a routine with Oliver and Jess and Devon. Oliver's doing great, 8lb 10oz at last HV visit, he's not bringing his wind up properly so our GP prescribed colief, fingers crossed it works. I hate seeing him so unsettled :-( he still sleeps lots during the day, and he's getting longer!! His skin was dry and peeling..looks like he was really overdue but he was only 2 days. Maybe the dates were out? Olive oil seems to be working though, so it's clearing up!! I'm loving having a newborn, i'm tired but i don't mind at all!!  hope everyone else is ok too!! Xx


----------



## kanga

Hi Em, lovely to hear that all is well in your camp. Sounds like Olli has fitted in perfectly with your brood! Hopefully his prescription will sort out the windy pops x


----------



## kanga

Just posted this in pregnancy club, thought my CCS may find it useful also!

The rules for this are changing.

Anyone in the scheme by 1 April 2011 will continue to receive tax relief at the higher rate forever (if applicable to you).

So it will cost you roughly £60 for £100 of childcare vouchers.

If you join the scheme after 1 April 2011, you will only ever get relief at the basic rate.

So it will cost you £80 for £100 of vouchers.

Even if your child hasn't been born yet, if your work offer this scheme, purchase some vouchers before 1 April to get yourself into the scheme. Just £1 of vouchers should get you in the scheme.

Any vouchers you purchase get put in a bank for you to use as and when you like. They don't have an end date and any unused vouchers can be refunded if you decide to not go back to work or if you hand your notice in.

So the moral is, sign up now if you are planning on paying for childcare!

Hope someone finds this useful! x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi em, great to hear olliepops is doing well and settling to the family! Fxed the colif works for him xx no more big leaks, just one ikle one. No idea really, dh been net searching and thinks it's irritable uterus like mw said. Guess tests results Thursday rule one cause out or prove it!

Thanks for that rach, I'll have to see if my work does it. Not so sure as it's council, but worth a check! X


----------



## goddess25

Lou - any results yet?

Ok sorry have been a bit MIA. 

As you already know I gave birth to a girl on the 25th February at 07.07 am. I am so chuffed with her. We have called her Olivia Anna and her birth weight was 7lb 10oz.

The labour itself was pretty intense. I woke up at 1.30am on Friday morning needing a poo and just feeling 'off'. I came downstairs and put on some tv as I was suspecting that something was going to happen soon. At 3.30am I felt my first contraction, 5 minutes later another one came. I called the midwife right away as 2/3 of my midwives had told me to go to the hospital early. The MW that was on call did not want me to go that early and told me that I was in early labour and it could be awhile yet. I went upstairs and woke up Steven to tell him that I was in labour, he was concerned. About 5 we looked out the window and traffic was getting heavier on the highway so we left and went to the hospital. I got there at 6am and was 4.5cm dilated and 1 hour later I started pushing Olivia out. She was born in the sac which everyone seemed very excited about, its rare 1:80,000 births and is called 'in the caul'!

SO basically I had a 3.5 hour labour so it was a bit intense because I went from 4.5cm to pushing in an hour, although it was pretty perfect. She has quite a bit of black hair and is so very sweet, I was over the moon for a girl popping out.

On the downside... the hormones have well and truly kicked in and I have come crashing down to earth with a bump. Big brother Euan is really sruggling and has latched onto Daddy... he is going through a tough time and is not sleeping at night or nap times. He has an awful cold right now which we are all going to get and I am worried about a week old baby getting a cold too.

Anyway thought I had better update you all on what has been happening with me. I will probably be a bit more MIA until Mum goes home, I feel bad about using the computer when she is here for a short time.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Jo, so great to hear from you, what a lovely name. So glad the labour went well xx Must be a big change for Euan, i'm sure he will settle into being a big bro and really enjoy it. xx Hope the hormones settle down for you and you enjoy your mum being around. When is she over until? xx

Tests for UTI came back clear, and no labour, so leaves just 1 other thing they gave me which was irritable uterus. Been given a website with info on it by a midwife, and seems that rest is really best thing. More i do, the more the pains get worse, and i get some painful BH contractions too. Website mainly says rest as much as you can and it may be many trips to hosptial as it can be hard to tell when it's the real thing or not! 

DH is being great, and doing loads for me. He should start painting the babies room tomorrow which i'm excited about as can get the furiture and start putting things away a little at a time.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## hb1

Wow Jo - amazing birth!! after your birth with Euan I bet it was a releif to be so straight forward!! enjoy this time with your mum and LOs - it is pretty special. Euan will udjust - it'll just take time!! 

At least it's not bad news Lou - I know it's not the best but it's not early labour and LO is all ok in there :hugs:

AFM - Think Ollie is having another growth spurt - he's extra irritable and hungry - v tired!! but he is smiling and it is a beautiful smile :cloud9: it's definately not wind and is totally amazing - that def makes up for all the irritability and then some!! 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls. 

Lou so glad that all is well. The mw told me that I may have had it and I found that the more I wore the belly support band it seemed to help. So glad that your getting lots of well earned rest and dh is looking after you. Saw your bump pic on facebook you look fab. 

Helen glad that Ollie is doing so well. It's amazing how often they go though there growth spurts and so wonderful that he is smiling. 

One more thing I forgot to mention about my birth experience. I had NO tears it's utterly wonderful not to be in that much discomfort after. What a relief. 

Mum is here for another week and I am already thinking about the goodbye. I always spend too much time thinking about this it's silly. Really thinking about heading home to scotland to be closer to everyone but right now is nor the right time to make the decision, I best wait until the hormones settle ;)


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Helen and Jo. I'm so pleased LO is ok and it was not the start of anything. Baby kicks me so much! It's sitting breech so feels like it's swinging it's legs!

Jo thats brillant you had no tears! Must be hard knowing you don't have long with your mum, but try to enjoy the time you have xx Hope your really enjoying having her over. Thanks, it's measuring small but baby is not, so it's all good! I'll try the bump band round the house to see if it keeps the pains at bay, thanks for the tip x

Helen glad Ollie is doing so well, and is a little smiler! He must melt your heart when he smiles. xxx


----------



## kanga

Welcome to the world baby Olivia! Congratulations Jo. That's pretty good timing by the little princess, I hope you max out the mummy help while you can! So glad the labour went well for you all, and no tearing, yay! How are the hormones doing, I hope they have settled down a bit now x

Glad things looking up for you Lou. How long left at work now? What colour are you painting baby's room? I think that is next on the agenda for us - well, once we have painted the hall, stairs and landing :( 

afm, not much to report. Still not feeling many movements which I am annoyed about. Someone 3 weeks behind me saw a babys foot come ot of their stomach the other day. No fair!

How are our CCBs doing, is Ollie still on his growth spurt H, Thalia still loving her new bouncy chair, Oliver stil being good as gold Em? updates please! xxxxxxxxx And Dee, Toni, Lauren, hope all is well wit you guys xxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Rachel! Glad your doing well, i'm 29 weeks and have not seen a foot or a hand yet - so guess it depends on the person. Think i could see my belly moving around 25 or 26 weeks. Don't worry it will happen soon, you'll love it even more when you do! It is really an amazing feeling xxx 

Know how you feel about the decorating - i wanted our dining/living room done, but doubt it will now. Only house thing i'm putting as a must now is having new grass in the garden so i can enjoy it with the baby as it's all muddy and patchy. We are going for a creamy/yellow colour, then i'm attempting to make some animal stensils to paint on top. What colour are you going for?

Echoing love for our CCM's and CCB's, hope they are are doing well Lucy, Lauren, Dee, Helen, Jo, Toni and Em xxx

AFM brought my midwife appointment forward a week to today. She thinks i'm having painful BH due to irritated uterus too, and doubts i'll make it to my due date as i'm having them painful and so early. She isn't thinking anything too early, but just i'll be late. So we will see...... Going to have pancakes tonight! Yum!


----------



## kanga

So really do have single figure weeks then Lou (probably), very exciting x

Your room sounds lovely. Not sure what colour I'm going for. Maybe a grey blue? I have seen a couple of bed sets I like and also a crib bed. But don't want to buy any of that until the room is decorated!

I've just made my pancake mix too! Although in doing so have used up all the milk so I can't have tea now - doh!!


----------



## cutelou101

Doh! I'm loving the tea at the moment! Got decaff for home so I can have more. Humm maybe tea and chocolate....think I may catch up on weight gain this tri as my hunger has gone through the roof!

What colour are the sets and crib you like? We tried to match ours in with our set, ours has yellows in it, but I didn't want yellow yellow, so it's more or a tinge.

Did you enjoy your pancakes?

Yep maybe single figures already, maybe, thinking maybe hospital bags need thinking about a bit earlier!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ooh Lou you're nearly as far as I was when I had Thalia - 29 + 5 - your baby will be looking something like she does in my siggy!! I'm sorry you've got this irritable uterus thing but glad its not early labour. Hopefully your LO will stay put for a long while yet.

Rach, I never saw a foot or hand, I used to see my tummy moving but thats it.

Jo - already posted on FB but Congrats again and am so glad labour was nice and easy(as labour goes) and no tears this time, that really is fab. 

AFM I am astounded every day with how much in love with my daughter I am. Its ridiculous. I just thank god for her every day. 

She's not done too well on the weight gain last couple weeks so HV has told me to up the calories in my food - thing is I'm eating loads and am still a stone over my pre preg weight so not sure what else I can eat really, trying to eat lots more protein next couple weeks, its just hard eating a good breakfast and lunch when one handed and rushing. Evening meal is ok as OH does it.

Mrs G and Thomas are coming for tea tomorrow - very exciting. Will try and get a group snap xxxxxx


----------



## hb1

oatmeal and protein are good for improving quality apparently... am sure she'll catch back up soon :hugs:

Glad those cc bumps are cooking nicely - fxd for at least 38 weeks Lou.

Well I'm knakered and at a loss..

Ollie has always needed to be nursed to sleep - held, stroked, patted and rocked - but his ability to remain asleep is going downhill :cry: . He has always started flailing his arms and legs as he has woken up but now this is happening every time he goes into light sleep eg at the end of a 45min sleep cycle - so now by the time i get him to sleep and put him down it's 30 mins max before he's stirring - and if left he will def wake up.

The only way to keep him asleep is to hold him - I haven't slept properly for ages now :(.
I called the hv yesterday and she's coming round today - she thinks it's wind but i'm not sure...

got his 6 week check up this morning too so will see how he is weighing too - oh reckons 11lb 9 oz - I reckon 12 lb 2 oz .....

gosh i need a nap :cry: oh not back till 7pm so no respite for me today :(

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Helen, Thalia was not a good sleeper either - ut she's been getting gradually better, she sleeps well from after 8 pm feed till 12ish feed and then till 4am feed but after that its only an hourish and shes stirring. I think she gets cold. By 4am our house is freezing. For the 8pm and 12am feeds I leave a hot water bottle in her crib so that when I pop her back in its nice and cosy and she falls into a deep sleep rather than just a light one - we do it at 4am too but I think the house is so cold and it wakes her up OR its because OH does that feed and never winds her properly. So one of us needs to hold her from 5am and then I feed and put her back down at 7am and she's still asleep now, if she's not winded she does wake herself up. She'll be up soon and then its sort of eats sleep awake for an hour each until 7pm. 

Sorry HB that was a ramble and not much help - but maybe try the hot water bottle if you haven't already.


----------



## kanga

H, I'm sorry Ollie is being a Wollie when it comes to sleeping, I can imagine it makes you tired too and the world seems so much more difficult when you're tired. Hopefully each day is that bit easier than the one before and he'll start to play ball soon. Let us know what the hv says x

Lou - no harm in starting on the hosp bag, eek! that makes it all sound really real. You get to buy all the glamorous things from Boots like disposable pants & massive pads!

One set I like is blues like this style https://us.mamasandpapas.com/en-US/product/188/soft-chime-toy-lion

and the other is this range https://www.johnlewis.com/230874171/Product.aspx

But I may go neutrals - still undecided!

Lucy, enjoy your CCM tea! And say hi to Dee & Thomas from us x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Helen, sorry Ollie isn't sleeping well. I'm not much help with the advice but i should be seeing my friend this week who has a little baby boy, and an older boy so i'll ask her what she thinks. Is he still exclusively breastfed? Let us know what the HV says :hugs:

Lucy enjoy your CCm tea today! say hi from us all xx Thalia is looking great, love the picture of her in her. Lots of cold meats for snacks if you can stand it are good for protein, my old personal trainer always wanted me snacking on cold chicken, turkey, bacon etc for protein.

Rachel loving the ranges you have choosen. I love animals! I ended up getting primark big cheap knickers, but have the lovely pads!! Looking in the 3rd tri hosiptal bag thread makes me feel unprepared, they have soo much people put in! Think i'll just do basic one for me for now, just in case i go back in hopsital anytime soon. Then maybe just write list for now, then DH can always gather bits if it ever came to it.

Thanks ladies, i'm feeling ok about it, as long as baby ok then i'll put up with the pain, and rest helps. Think DH is more panicy than me!! Yesterday they were coming so painful and quick i was thinking about timing them, had them from 1 till bed time, getting more intense and closer together, but back to mild period type cramps this morning. I'm just really confused how to know if they are the real thing or not, guess they just don't go! Back to GP today to update her on what midwife said.


----------



## goddess25

Lou sorry to hear your still in so much pain with your irritable uterus. Hope baby can stay inside you until 37 weeks. When do you finish work now? 

Rach your sets look good. I never saw a foot or hand with either of my two. I felt a definite foot this time quite a few times but I was afraid to look to be honest. I don't think it's very common to see them. You will be feeling more movement soon. Where is your placenta?

Helen sorry to hear that Ollie is not sleeping too well. Its so hard when you don't get much sleep. Hope things change soon. I don't have any advice about how to improve it. You will just find your way. Hope the hv can give you good advice.


----------



## goddess25

Lucy Thalia sounds like she is doing well. It's 
Nice to hear from you. 

Olivia is doing well it seems that this time my boobs are actually working. Was at the midwife yesterday and she is now 8.1. So she is putting on 35g a day roughly which is great. She feeds on average every 2 hours and I am knackered. Anyway off to try and wake her up, she is on the left boob abd needs to switch over.


----------



## kanga

Well done wth the bf Jo, I bet its just amazing!

I have just phoned the mw and she thinks I should be getting 10 obvious movements a day now. And cos I am not she thinks i should go to the hospital to be monitored. I am now petrified. Ralph is in London and I will have to go on my own if its today. Just waiting for her to call back to find out if it will be today.

The baby was pretty much asleep the whole time of the 20 week scan aswell. Do you think this could be a sign of soemthing being wrong with the baby, the fact he never moves?

Help!

Can you tell me what your movements exactly felt like around 24 weeks? When ppl say 'I felt a kick' what does that mean? Is it an actual blow from the inside or just a bobble?


----------



## goddess25

Rach I am so sorry that you are going through this. It's a good idea to get checked out and I an sure that everything will be fine. 

In my experiences with movement both pregnancies were quite different. With euan he moved but not thar much and there were lots of days that I never felt him move at all. When the movements started it felt like bubbling then it got stronger gradually as baby grew. I went to the hospital 4-5 times for reduced movement. With Olivia she moved much much more than euan ever did however it wasn't until late that I felt them stronger as I had an anterior placenta. Everyone is different rach and I am sorry Ralph is un London. Please let us know how it goes as soon as you know. Thinking of you and wishing I could give you a hug bug I am sure everything is just fine.


----------



## cutelou101

Rach sorry for your going through this, have you heard back from your mw? I have a number for the antenatal triage at the hosptial on the front of my hopstial notes, you could always ring through yourself and speak to them. i have always found mine very helpful. Sorry Ralph is away, can he get back to you then meet you in the hosptial? I'm sure everything is fine, but it's always best to get it checked out 

I've been trying to go through my posts and journel from when i was 24 weeks. I think i was still at the point when i would only feel it when i had some chocolate then laid down and focused. I don't think i felt what i would call a 'kick' to around nearly 26. I wouldn't feel anything then standing up, it would either be seated or laying. But i do remember having days i didn't feel anything, so thats when i went for the chocolate. Baby was alseep during 20 week scan too. Feeling, was just a weird feeling of 'something' moving inside for me, the real kicks and punches only started just before 26 weeks. 

Sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Rach, i didn't kick ount till 28 weekss, but i know i was feeling movement - not massive kicks tho - can't say how often as wasn't tracking it.

Am sure having the trace will reassure you all is well, and if you're not happy ask for a scan.....


afm Ollie weighs 11lb 8oz - so gone from 91st percentile to 75th, but he is 61cm long and head circ is 38.5cm so both in 91st percentile.

hv thinks we're just going to have to ride this sleep spell out :(


----------



## kanga

The hospital don;t do tracking until 26 weeks so the mw suggested I see her for doppler & measure of bump. Both were fine! My notes say my placenta is at the front & high so she thinks it may be cushioning the blows. So alls good for now.

Well, except for that I think my friend has had a mc. She told me she was 6 weeks last week, their first time trying, I was so pleased for her! She had brown blood on Monday and had a scan this morning. We had been txting but she hasnt txt me since the scan so I suspect it was bad news (hope not). Life is so precious.

Are we all watching that prog on bbc2 9pm tonight?

Great Ollie measurements x Hope this spell doest last too long for you x


----------



## cutelou101

Good news Rachel, been checking back for an update! Glad heartbeat and bump all measuring good. Sorry to hear about your friend, hopeforlly it isn't bad news for her xx

My hopsital doesn't do them until 26 weeks either as they say they move too much, when i went in the first time (dead on 26 weeks) i was hooked up for 2 and a half hours, as baby kept moving! 

Whats on bbc at 9? going to look it up now x

Helen sorry hv was so unhelpful. When i see my friend i will make sure to ask for you xx

Jo i have 4 weeks and 2 days until easter holidays, then start mat leave straight after. Doc has signed me off for 2 weeks on mw advice, so will have 2 weeks 2 days, when i go back. great news that the flow is good, and sounds like she is gaining good weight xx


----------



## goddess25

Rach so glad to hear that baby is fine. I didn't start kick counting until late on either. I thought you might have an anterior placenta and in a few more weeks you should be feeling the kicks well. I found that even doing the kick counts I had to lie down in a quiet room and concentrate after juice and chocolate. 

Lou glad your off soon it's wonderful once you finally start your time off.


----------



## goddess25

Rach so glad to hear that baby is fine. I didn't start kick counting until late on either. I thought you might have an anterior placenta and in a few more weeks you should be feeling the kicks well. I found that even doing the kick counts I had to lie down in a quiet room and concentrate after juice and chocolate. 

Lou glad your off soon it's wonderful once you finally start your time off.


----------



## hb1

Good news Rach - glad Roo is all ok in there :)

:happydance: yey for maternity leave Lou!!!

hx


----------



## kanga

It was a massive relief! Think my mw stirred it all up more than was necessary but oh well!

more good news - my friend did have a heartbeat, yay! Although measuring a week behind but there is time to catch up.


----------



## goddess25

Rach great news in both counts.


----------



## cutelou101

Great news for you friend too, how you been feeling today? Xx

how's everyone today?

I'm going Norfolk next weekend and have found local hospital address. Do you think I'm a little crazy, I'm tempted to take mini hospital bag with me just in case. I am going to take notes.


----------



## kanga

No, definitely take it Lou. You can never be too prepared! Have a lovely weekend, are you visitng people or having a mini break x


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks rachel, it's a mini break, last hol before baby! Dog coming too. Have anouther night away booked without dog on our anniversary, but next holiday will be after baby!! Thanks, I wasn't sure if I was being too cautious. X

how you this weekend?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rach - glad all ok, I never really had time to count kicks but used to get really worried if I had a quiet day which always seemed to be sundays for some reason - maybe because I wasn't so busy on sundays so had more time to think about it. I was lucky though that Thalia was very active from about 18 weeks and even though I had an anterior placenta I felt her a lot. Really glad all is ok with you and your little chap. xx

Lou - have a lovely weekend away, definitely take your notes - you won't need them then but sods law you would if you didn't!!

Helen, hows Oliver doing with his sleeping? Hope all going well.

Jo hope all going well with Olivia - is your mum still there?

Have had a lovely day with OH and Thalia, had a facial first thing, first one in ages, first thing I've done for myself in months - apart from leg and bikini waxing which I don't count as bloody awful. Then we went out to farmers market and to a lovely antiquey place and bought a white chest of drawers and rocking chair for Thalias room.

And now its nearly wine o clock - yay!! 

Thalia was 4 months yesterday - absolutely mad as shes still a tiny baby - 8 pounds 9 at last weigh in. She smiles all the time now which is lovely and I think it won't be long till she discovers her hands as shes been looking at them a lot last couple of days. 

Have a lovely sat evening all


----------



## goddess25

Lou hope you have a fabulous weekend away it sounds like bliss. Enjoy every moment and I agree with the others take your notes and bag with you just in case. 

Lucy Thalia sounds like she is doing great and it's funny to think she is still so tiny at 4 months old. 

Having a nice weekend too. Mum goes home on Monday. I am going to miss her and it's hard not knowing when I will see her again but I am also ready to try and get into a routine and for us all to be a family together. Steven goes back to work on Tuesday as well so soon it will be me alone. I am not worried about it just yet.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls! Glad to hear everyone's doing well!! Rach, i never felt strong movements from Ollie until around 28 weeks, maybe a bit later. My placenta was anterior and high like yours too. Lou, have a lovely time  definately take your hospital bag!! Jo, glad you and Olivia are doing well! X Lucy, how did your ccm tea go? Lovely to hear about Thalia! X
AFM, sorry i've not been updating much, MIL has been here for 2 weeks to help, this week was my first week on my own :-/ but i coped!! Ollie's doing really well, he's 4 weeks old now and weighs 10lb 2oz. Feeding every 2 hours, and waking 3 times in the night, so i'm very tired, but i really don't mind! He did have problems bringing his wind up, but that seems to have sorted itself out now. Feeling a bit more like myself now, managed a trip to the hairdressers on saturday, and Rob's taking me out on a 'date!' next saturday while MIL babysits. Looking forward to having some 'us' time but bit worried about leaving Ollie, but i'm sure he'll be fine! 
Helen, hope you get the sleeping problems sorted out soon, lucy's hot water bottle tip was good! I know how hard it is when you're not sleeping and are tired so i do feel for you. Great that your Ollie's doing well though!! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Em - great to hear from you, sounds like Ollie is doing great. Did you get anything special done with your hair? Enjoy your date at the weekend, where is he taking you? xx

Jo - Glad you've had a lovely time with your mum over. I'm sure everything will go well on Tuesday when Steven goes back to work xx

Lucy - great to hear from you and hear Thalia is doing so well. So glad you enjoyed your day out and facial, sounds lovely xx

Thanks ladies, i wasn't sure if i was being over cautious! Really looking forward to it. Painted the nursery this weekend and the boarder is up. Really pleased with it, it was our first attempt at painting (we have lived in our house for 5 years and not really done anything!). Really looks like a babys room now


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing well, cant believe how many CCM and babies we have now :flower:

Glad all was ok with baby rach, and yay for your friend as well :)

Lou hope you have a nice weekend away.

Glad to hear babies are doing well, cant believe Thalia is 4 months old already lucy...time flies.

I'm doing well, blood pressue lower now and just spending alot of time resting....

Take care everyone and i'll try and pop back in again soon x


----------



## goddess25

It's 3.50 am and up feeding. My goodness I am tired. Mum goes home today so hope it's a fast day her flight isn't until 9 pm tonight. Not looking forward to the goodbye but looking forward to us being alone. Have a good week.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thanks Lou, i had blonde and chocolate brown highlights and a fringe cut in.. Not too sure about it though! We're going to the cinema and for a meal after, really looking forward to it!! So exciting when you see the nursery taking shape! There'll be a baby in there before you know it!! Xx


----------



## goddess25

Hi girls... just wanted to let you know that I put a bunch of pics today onto facebook. I can't seem to get any uploaded onto here.


----------



## hotpinkangel

I've seen them Jo, she's beautiful!! Congratulations! X


----------



## QueenieMurphy

They're gorgeous Jo, Olivia and Euan are both adorable. I hope Euan is getting more accustomed to the new addition now xxx


----------



## cutelou101

She's beautiful Jo! Congratulations xxx Euan is so adorable!


----------



## goddess25

Aw thanks guys I think they are lovely too but I am not particularly objective on the matter. 

Am up feeding Olivia and am finding each night getting a bit harder. I am so tired but I know I have not rested much have been up out and about almost every day since she was born. Mum went home yesterday it was a tough day I cried but won't bore you with the details. Anyway now that she is currently in the sky heading home I can relax a bit more so hope that makes a difference. 

Need to wake up the minx she has fallen asleep after nursing for 5 mins on the left she totally needs to go on the right.


----------



## hb1

Well - been really tough with this sleep issue - I think it is the startle reflex that's the issue, have been working on swaddling but can only do it once Ollie is asleep as he hates it... but I got him to sleep 2 hours one afternoon swaddled in his rocking chair. In his crib was a mission as he had too much wriggle room so experimented and having cellular blankets rolled up either side seems to help. Then our halo swaddle sleep bag arrived yesterday - OH has been taking the 8pm - 12am stint ( so I can at least get some sleep ) and has been just holding Ollie as he slept but yesterday I set up the moses basket and told oh to give it a go with the swaddle bag - Ollie slept in it 9-12 ( after a false start and whinge between 8pm and 9pm ) 

I then fed Ollie at 12am and changed him then held him to sleep 12.30 - 1am - he stayed in his crib till 3.30am - had another feed and that's where the magic ended - he wouldn't stay down after that and was really asking for feeds at 5am, 6am and 7am ( cluster feeding?? being 6 weeks?? ) and they weren't small feeds - he was really going for it. We had a last feed at 8am and I swaddled him in his chair for a nap.... I even had the chance to sort out my car insurance - managed to get it down a bit!! Now I have a massive left boob - oh the irony!!

Hope everyone's ok

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen I feel for you. It's hard I know, but an still confident things will settle soon. The tiredness is rough I know, we all need to make sure we rest when baby is resting. Can you pump or express some milk and someone else can feed Ollie for a spell just so you
Can get a good rest. If you don't want to use bottles you could get oh to try the supplemental nursing system and see how that works. 

Hugs. Just remember there are several of us here now going through the same issues. We will all
Get there.


----------



## goddess25

So I meant to say that after feeding for the past week or so... its taken alot longer to get Olivia to settle. She fusses and seems to be in a bit of pain, she does not wind easily and I think she might have colic. I googled and it occurs within the first 2 weeks of birth and can last for upto 3-4 months. Not sure what I can do to help her, she gets a bit distressed and pops her legs right out in front of her and goes rigid for a few minutesi guess until the pain passes. I have some gripe water to try tonight and will see if that helps any.


----------



## hb1

We've got infacol and that seems to help the wind - hope it's just wind and not colic - that would be awful!! - Ollie gets wind too - I hate it!!

PS - same again last night - fingers crossed that this improvement continues!! oh - and after a couple of days of accepting dummies Ollie refused them again - but today he has taken one as I kept trying from time to time - would be good if he takes them to help settle him in the night....

hx


----------



## kanga

He likes to keep you on your toes H! Sorry it's tough atm, but sounds like you are coping really well, you certainly have lots of strategies up your sleeve. I am taking note.

Jo - beautiful piccies on fb. Hope the gripe water works for you!

My doppler arrived today, its sat on my desk, I am scared to unwrap it but looking forward to trying it tonight! It's one that the mw's use so hopefuly will be better than that rubbish summer thing we have at home.

Also ordered my baby shower invitations yesterday, they are beautiful! Having it at 32 weeks. I was in 2 minds whether to have one. I definitely want one to play the games, have the girls round and generally get excited about being a Mummy. I don't want people to think it's like a US one though where they 'shower' me with all we need for the baby, I hope people don't go out of their way spending lots of money as we can provide all for baby's needs. Hope that came across right and not ungrateful!!


----------



## kanga

Just reading back through the posts!

QM, I am very jealous of your leg wax and wine day! Can't believe Thalia is 4 months (you must hear that a lot!), I bet its nice having a little baby for longer, although obviously highly stressful in the prem months.

hi M2A - thanks for dropping by! Lovely to hear all is well with you. Less than 5 weeks til you get to meet Max x

Em, how are things with you, any more leaking or bh?

xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Rach I had a baby shower before euan was born and I told everyone that was coming not to do the massive shower that happens over here as I don't think it's right either. I mainly got gift cards and clothes so it was good. It will be so much fun. 
Have fun with your Doppler when you get home. 

Helen I hope it's just wind too she wasn't too bad overnight being rocked for awhile. I will head to the store this morning and see what I can buy for wind. You Don't get infacol but there will be something else.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rach I was gutted to miss out on my shower - so jealous of yours. I wanted all the pressies!!!!

My friends wanted to give me one once Thalia was out of hospital but everyone had bought pressies by then and seen Thalia and it didn't feel quite right!! 

Will have one with the next baby............

Helen glad things are improving on the sleep front, hope it continues. I had some camomile tea last night and Thalia had her best night ever!! Wondering if it helped somehow. Going to have it again tonight.

Jo sorry your little love has pains, I hope its not colic or reflux/silent reflux. Thalia had wind really bad until bout 4 weeks corrected- we just couldn;t get it up and she'd be in such pain it was horrible but now shes bringing it up much better, hopefully Olivia will start doing that too.

LOu hope all good with you xx


----------



## cutelou101

Rach are you having a theme or anything? My friend is coming over tomorrow to plan mine and her hen do/wedding. I'm doing dinner and home made choc cake. We've got most stuff too, so just want good chance to have girls round and play fun baby games! Hope your Doppler is good! 

Helen glad ollie slept better last few nights, hope it continues! 

Jo sorry to hear olivia has pains, hopforlly the gripe water will help her xx

Lucy glad to her Thalia slept well after your camonmile tea. Xx

afm doing ok today, some more pains today but nothing regular. Had trouble eating tonight as babys head was inbetween my ribs!


----------



## cutelou101

Rach are you having a theme or anything? My friend is coming over tomorrow to plan mine and her hen do/wedding. I'm doing dinner and home made choc cake. We've got most stuff too, so just want good chance to have girls round and play fun baby games! Hope your Doppler is good! 

Helen glad ollie slept better last few nights, hope it continues! 

Jo sorry to hear olivia has pains, hopforlly the gripe water will help her xx

Lucy glad to her Thalia slept well after your camonmile tea. Xx

afm doing ok today, some more pains today but nothing regular. Had trouble eating tonight as babys head was inbetween my ribs!


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry for double post


----------



## goddess25

I keep double posting too. Hope you have a fun weekend.


----------



## kanga

I'm not sure re theme, do you have any ideas? Let me know what your friend comes up with! Going to ask everyone to wear a blue ribbon and I think its going to be a picnic type affair in my back garden with balloons and banners, but apart from that, not sure!

The new doppler is brilliant! picked his hb up pretty much straight away. We had a couple of listens last night. Wish I'd bought one earlier x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Brilliant that the doppler is so good Rach, should help when you worry  baby shower sounds lovely!! Glad the camomile tea worked Lucy, and that Thalia had a good night. X
Good that everything's going well for you too Lou! X
Jo, Devon had colic and it was an absolute nightmare. He slept all day and screamed all night. We tried infacol and colief but nothing worked. We used to be pushing him in his pram around the streets to calm him late at night, and poor Rob was driving miles with him in the car to settle him. Eventually it passed. I really hope for you that it's just wind xxx
Helen, infacol worked for Ollue when he struggled to bring up wind, he seems ok now though. Cluster feeding at the moment though :-/
Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Rach glad the Doppler us good, must be lovely to listen too. We ended up
with an Easter theme, as was thinking that weekend then everyone can bring a Easter themed goody for food. Though think I may have left it too late, Easter I'll be 35 + 4!! The only other weekend be royal wedding, so a street party theme, but be 36 + 4! So other plan we came up with was a baby welcoming party for family and friends in July or august. Going to give it a think. 

Em glad ollie is bringing up his wind better now xx

hope everyone is well xxx

half packed for tomorrow, must remember my notes!


----------



## goddess25

Emma She slept most of yesterday day time and was up all night. I think it is just wind last night she just wanted to be held close. 

Was at the midwife this afternoon and Olivia is doing great. She was weighed and is a whopping 8lb14oz so she has went from 8lb1 in 8 days. I was worrying that she wasn't feeding well enough but I think it's safe to say that she is obviously getting more than enough. 

Steven is off again for 5 days and is using his paternity days. It's nice to have some time as a family. 

Rach - glad the Doppler worked well it's so exciting to hear.


----------



## kanga

Happy birthday Lucy! Have you got any celebration plans, hope you have a lovely day whatever you are doing x

Jo, that's great weight gain, go Olivia! Enjoy your family time, what are you going to be up to x

Lou, I'm having mine at 32 weeks. The only other option was 36 like you! I'm sure it will be fine and it will be something to look forward to for your final month. The theme ideas sound really good! We're going to have a welcome to world BBQ in August too so we can show him off!

Just had my doctor 25 week appointment, all seems fine. Had slight protein trace in urine. BP was normal. Next appt is with the mw after my hol which is in 2 weeks 2 days, can't wait!


----------



## goddess25

Rach Don't worry about protein along as bp fine. Both my pregnancies I had a trace protein the entire time. Your shower sounds great. 

Lucy happy birthday. 

Dont have anything planned for oh days off. He has the first 2 weeks of April off as vacation and we are going to go somewhere. It will be somewhere driving not sure where to go I would like to go to Vegas or somewhere on the California coastline but I think it will be Vancouver island. We don't have enough time to get olivia a passport.


----------



## goddess25

Have booked some time away for Steven's vacation in the first few weeks of April, going to spend 4 nights 5 days on Vancouver Island.

I also want to head home over the summer at some point in time but not sure I can face coming by myself with the 2 kids it would be a bit of a nightmare I think, in terms of both the kids and also all the stuff I would need to take with me. I asked Steven if he could ask for a leave of abscence he said they are not granting them so no, Anyway had a look at the flights and they are pretty expensive almost $3500 if we all go together. 

Anyway both kids are sleeping and so is DH and for some reason I am up playing on the computer. Its almost 5pm so no point in trying now but its a big mistake I really should have tried, since its me up all night with Livi.

Hope your all having a nice weekend.


----------



## hb1

ooo Jo - if you do come back we will all have to meet up!!!
Your trip sounds fab!! v exciting... def get some sleep!! I have found OH taking Ollie 8-12pm a godsend!!

Lucy - hope you had a happy b-day!!

Rach - shower sounds fab!!

AFM - wow - so far ( don't dare count my chickens!! ) the swaddling seems to be helping - Friday night he was fed at 7.30pm and asleep for 8pm - oh had him swaddled downstairs and he went to 12.30am with a couple of stirrings - oh just had to pick him up to quickly sooth him. I fed him at 12.30 and he was asleep for 1am - after I got him swaddled and in his crib for 1.30 I went to sleep ( amazing!!!! not sat up with him staring at the wardrobe!! ) the next thing it was 5am!!! he was stirring so I popped to the loo and picked him up - he fell back to sleep - I thought he'd be up in a mo so just cuddled him - he slept till 6am :shock: so he had 2 5 hour periods between feed!! 

Yesterday grandparents came round so we had a nice walk - Ollie was reasonably chilled - have taken him off the infacol and he seems much better - he has also gone down to one big poo a day from 5!! - last night was pretty much the same but he did wake at 5am.

Thing is - last 2 days he hasn't napped ( despite my best attempts - he would do 10-30 mins then he'd wake up... today he's had longer naps - so hoping it doesn't impact tonight too much....

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen it sounds as if everything is heading in the right direction with Ollie. Well done. 

Oh and I need to make our decision at some point soon. Its just a scary one to make. It would be wonderful though to meet for sure. 

I had a good night with livi last night too since she is putting on weight well am chilling out about waking her to feed. She slept from 11 till just after 4 and then from 5-8 so yay. Felt quite good today. She has been feeding lots in the daytime though.


----------



## kanga

Hi everyone, how are we all? 

I'm seriously lacking with motivation at work now. I have pretty much no work to do and spend all say looking on the internet but even that has become dull and boring. I just want ML and my baby!!

How is Ollie doing H, sounds like you have it cracked now!

Jo, have you decided on your holiday plans? Those flights do seem a lot!

Em, I saw on fb that your little one broke his leg, oh no poor thing! Is he loving his cast?

Lou, hows things? You must be leaving work soon ..

Lucy - how was your first birthday as a Mummy?

hugs all xxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Rach I know how your feeling it's tough when your just ready to leave work. I remember feeling the same. ML will be here soon enough when is your date to finish?


----------



## kanga

Not for another 8 weeks. I'm counting down! I haven't actually finalised my leaving adte yet but likely to be about 8 weeks.

I am on holiday a week on Sunday, can't wait for the break x


----------



## cutelou101

Rach where are you going for your hols? Hopeforlly it will break it up for you and 8 weeks won't feel as long! Did you decide on a theme for your shower?

Jo sounds like olivia is doing really well weight and sleep wise. Hope you enjoy your hold to Vancouver island. Is it a far drive from you? 

Helen sounds like ollie is heading in the right direction sleep wise, well done xxx hope he keeps it up. Glad you and him enjoyed grandparents visit. 

Em hope your little one is doing ok xx

Lucy hope you enjoyed your birthday

hope I haven't missed anyone xx

afm back home after little break away. Was nice relaxing away from home, and watching dh play with the dog on the beach, soon he'll have 2 to play with! Had a few contractions last night, they've got more painful today. Just had a bath to see if they will ease off - not worked yet. Still irregular so hopeforly another sleep will get rid.


----------



## goddess25

Lou glad you had a nice break away. It must have been lovely watching OH on the beach knowing that you will have a child there soon too. I hope you have had a good sleep abd that the contractions you have been having have stopped. 

Rach 8 weeks is not so long for your ML to start hopefully the time flies in quickly. 

In answer to your question Lou Vancouver island is a ferry ride away and it will take about 5-6 hours to get to our first place. Bought some new wellies and waterproofs for the wee chap and must look mine out as we will be spending a lot of time on the beach. Google long beach Tofino if your interested it's beautiful. 

Having a crap night tonight it's 1.20 am and Olivia has been awake and screaming since around 7.30. She has fallen asleep finally attached to my nipple I don't want to wake her but I want to rescue my poor boob. I am so tired and I will be up soon with euan.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi! Sorry i've been MIA, Rach, thanks for asking about Devon, he's doing well, had to be put in a full leg cast for two weeks, then it changes to a below knee one - poir little man, i feel so sorry for him. I'm not able to get out much so mil is coming next week to stay to help. 
Jo, Olivia sounds like she's doing well  your break away sounds great! I hope you do manage to come over for a visit, i bet it will be strange for you! X
8 weeks isn't long Rachel! Ollie's 6 weeks tomorrow, it's passed so quickly! X
Lou, hope the contractions pass really soon for you, sleep and baths are supposed to help, so you're doing the right things! X
Helen, glad you and Ollie are doing well x
M2a is next isn't she? Hope she's doing OK! 
Lucy, how did your tea with Toni and Thomas go? Thalia looks beautiful on her photos!! X


----------



## mrsG5

Hi ladies, Im just on very briefly and havent had time to catch up on any news but wanted to just remind you to be extra careful with your little ones in car seats. \i'm sure you are already but I thought I was too until I picked up Thomas' and he wasn't strapped in and fell onto a wodden floor face first from waist height. I nearly died. Luckily he was alright apart from a split lip and I know accidents happen but just wanted you all to be careful. Id hate the same thing to happen to your little one.xxxx Sorry to post and run


----------



## hotpinkangel

Toni, thank you. Accidents happen. Just hope thomas is ok now. Nice to hear from you xx


----------



## goddess25

Toni your right accidents do happen. We had an incident with euan when he was about 3 months old. We were out for the day at some beaches and we kept taking him in and out the car seat, it was attached to the pram for pictures so after a few times we didn't do the harness up. We got back to the car after a few more hours walking and because we had not done up the harness while walking we forgot as it was unusual. Half way home on the motorway steven happened to look back at him and he was hanging out the car seat about to plop out of it onto the car floor. 

We dont mean for this to happen and its little mistakes.


----------



## hb1

Rach - start trying to work out what you need to finish off before you leave and organising leaving meals etc - time soon starts to fly when you have to get things done for the deadline!! The holiday will be fab :)

Hope you got some sleep Jo :hugs:

:hugs: Toni - sorry you had such a shock and glad Thomas is all ok

Poor Devon Em - healing hugs from Me and Ollie :hugs:

Rest up Lou - thinking sticky thoughts for your LO :flower:


AFM - one not so brill night ( he woke up at 3am and didn't really go back down for more than 30mins at a time after that. Then last night he woke up at 2.38 - I thought that was it but he was back asleep for 3am and in his crib for 3.20 and woke again at 6am!! fab!!

Had his jabs today so will see how he fairs - could go either way for the next couple of days - calpol is at the ready just incase.

Today my tummy has hurt and after getting back from his jabs I held my hand on it - and felt something pop in - OMG I thought I could have a hernia!! back to the drs - it is seperated muscles due to either the pregnancy or labour - apparently I should have been given excercises - basically sit ups - so will get going on them....

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen hope your tummy feels better soon. It sounds like we are having similar problems with our sleep with variable nights. Olivia finally went to sleep at 2 this morning was awake again by 5 asleep again at 6.30 and then euan was up at 7.20. Feeling a bit spaced out finding if hard with DH back at work. 

The plan was that he was going to take both kids out today for a few hours so I could nap in a kid free zone. It's almost 1.30 pm euan is eating his lunch and it's his nap time at 3 so looks like that's not going to happen. Our partners have no idea how easy they have it.


----------



## cutelou101

Helen hope Ollie isn't too bad after his jabs xx Hope your tummy feels better soon with the exercises :hugs:

Jo hope you get your nap today :hugs:

Toni sorry you had a shock, glad Thomas is ok :hugs:

Em bigs :hugs: to your little man from me and the bump! xx

AFM back to doc's today, due back at work tomorrow. She wants me to have altered shorter hours for last 2 weeks due to the contractions - so need to go in and see tomorrow. Contractions stopped by morning but had all i can describe as a sore bump today, like a period cramp. felt quiet productive today while sitting on laptop resting, carpet for nursery due tomorrow, nursery furniture ordered and got a quote and date for a man to come do our grass and fences


----------



## goddess25

Lou - hope you got everything sorted out at work and are going to do a modified schedule.

I am doing ok, we have all had colds so have had quite a few sleepless nights. OH leaves home at 6pm and he gets home about 4 so I have a long long night. Euan is in bed, but I have been into his room 3 times so far and its only 9.45pm so it does not bode well. He is coldy and he keeps informing me via screaming that his nose is running. Lets hope its a better night tonight than I am expecting.

Getting a bit worried about BF... I am still BF Livi exclusively but my boobs are soft and never feel full, although she seems satisfied after feeding so am taking that as the signs. I have not drank much water the past few days so thinking it might be that.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - hope Euan is feeling better and the BF is ok - mine are only hard after a good 5 hours of no feeding - def get on the fluid train - I am on about 4 litres a day at least. Am also upping the protien - adding in lentil soup in the afternoon.....

So - how do you like Ollie's picture for his thankyou cards??


hx


----------



## hb1

https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/editor/menupop.gif

Try this one :doh:

hx
 



Attached Files:







bunso.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## goddess25

I think his thankyou card looks great. Really nice picture. 

Helen your right about the fluids I drank alot on Saturday and overnight and yesterday's supply was great. She is having a quiet spell today which I worry about. She fed at 2.30 am from one boob only then again at 7.00 from one boob. She is normally a 2 boob girl. 

Not sure I mentioned before That I am worried about her belly button, it's crusty and red and smelly and there is this bit that comes out and it's pretty raw underneath, there is also clear discharge coming out of it. I called the mw last we'd night about it and she said it sounded like an irritation do wash it, don't let anything rub on it and to put on a antibiotic ointment which we have been doing since Thursday. It had cleared up but is worse than ever this morning and I am worried it's an infection. We have a mw appointment at the clinic in the morning so will see. 

Euan is ok he likes to kiss and cuddle her but at times he also likes to make her cry by lying on her or touching her a bit hard. He is still hitting, biting and doing his regular tantrums. Steven and I need to discuss what discipline we are going to use and stick with it which is hard. He has been totally losing his temper and slapping him back which I don't think is the way to go. Was on the supernanny website last night and it looked pretty good will look at it more in depth later. 

Anyway have a good day. Need to get kids up and dressed as we skype Stevens parents on a Monday morning.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Helen, Ollie's photo is gorgeous!!! Awwww!!  x
Jo, Devon's been a bit bad tempered too, smacking and sulking and being rude. It is difficult to know what to do isn't it? 
Hope everyone else is ok and had a nice weekend x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Helen, Ollie's photo is gorgeous!!! Awwww!!  x
Jo, Devon's been a bit bad tempered too, smacking and sulking and being rude. It is difficult to know what to do isn't it? Oliver was weighed again today : 11lb 5! Chunky little man!  measuring perfectly in proportion between 50th and 75th centile! X
Hope everyone else is ok and had a nice weekend x


----------



## kanga

That's a really great pic H, he's got lovely eyes and there is definite character in that shot! Where hae those 2 months gone!

Jo, gl with your supernanny stuff, hopefully Euan will calm down and adjust soon x

Hows it going at work Lou? I think I only have 5 working weeks after this one!

I can't decide between c section and natural birth, any tips? I am petrified of both. Natural because of tearing and maybe needing forceps. C section because it's major surgery. This baby is in now, I just don't know how I'm going to get him out!!!!

I'm off to TAN-arife on Sunday, sun tan here we come :)


----------



## hb1

Personally Rach I'd go natural unless c-section was necessary - I couldn't imagine recovering from an operation and looking after a baby - also better for subsequent births.... to be honest - 4 days of labour, large baby back to back and tears hasn't put me off - the contractions were bearable and the pushing - while physically hard work wasn't that bad - and i had no real pain relief......the stitches was the worst bit but g&a was fab. But just go with what's best for you :flower:

Fab weight Em!!!

Hopr Livi's button is ok Jo...

OMG I popped Ollie on his back on his play matt/gym and looked up at oh getting in the car to go to work, looked back down and Ollie was on his front!!


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies!

Jo good luck with your supernanny stuff, hope Euan settles down for you xx Any news from the mw on Olivia's belly button?

Helen love the picture of Ollie for his cards! Wow he can roll over already! How amazing, can't believe he is 2 months already!

Rachel personally i would avoid c section unless it was nescassary too, as it stops you getting up and about as quick as with a natural birth and you need a lot of help as can't pick baby up yourself in first few days. But go with whats best for you xx Hope your enjoy your holiday! x

Em Ollie's weight is great, and he is looking so cute on yoru FB pictures!

AFM i'm signed off for last 2 weeks of term, and just doing some admin work from home. Got MW this afternoon, find out if baby is still breech (i'm pretty sure baby still is!). Any tips for turning? I'm still suppose to be resting so can't do too much, but need this baby to turn over! I was trying an inverted tip yesterday, and using the ball. Need to ask her what will happen if i go into labour and baby still breech, i don't think they do breech delivery at my hospital. I know she will say thats miles off, but i like to know the options just in case.


----------



## cutelou101

Back from MW - baby still breech. She said it still have time, sometimes they are just comfy that way and then turn later, or may be reason it can't turn. They will scan at 36 weeks, if it hasn't turned then i'm offered the ECM/EVM (manual turning) at 37 or a C section at 39. Turn baby Turn! So more walking around on all fours with my bum in the air!


----------



## hb1

Fxd LO turns Lou :flower:

hx


----------



## kanga

Turn baby turn!! x


----------



## goddess25

Rach - If I were you I would try vaginal birth first, you can start of with nothing and then take what you need to for pain as labour progresses. Its obviously up to you but first time around for me I did have lots of tearing and stitches and they used forceps so all of your fears and although it was very painful I think the recovery was far better than a big abdominal surgery incision. You will make the right decision in the end for you and your family.

Lou - I am sure baby will turn for you. Em's baby was breech remember for quite a time and kept her waiting until the end.

I have a few concerns just now... OH was at a surgeons yesterday getting a growth thing cut out of his back and she said to him that he has a few dodgy moles that need to be cut out and analysed and she thought they might be skin cancer. He is getting them off tomorrow and I am so scared of what it will mean for us. He does not want me telling any friends or family but I feel that I need to discuss it somewhere so here I am. It will take 10-14 days before we get the results. Yesterday was pretty horrible and I thought about it for most of the night, however today we feel a bit better but we are still scared.

Other news is that we had Olivia at the midwife this morning and it turns out that her belly button thing is an umbilical hernia, years ago they used to take small babies and do surgery but now they leave them and most fix themselves anywhere from 3 months - 5 years. If it has not corrected itself by 5 years then it will require surgery. Good news is she is putting on lots of weight... she was 9lb12oz today so she has now put on 2.2lbs above her birth weight in just over 4 weeks so we are very pleased about that.

Better be off and spend some time with DH before he heads off to work.


----------



## kanga

Jo, hope everything turns out ok with dh x And poor little Olivias babu hernie too x

Girls I am having some pains in my tummy. sort of like aches at the bottom of my bump, a bit like period pains but not as intense. An ideas what it could be? Have googled BH and it doesn't seem to be that. I'm possibly worrying for nothing x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach it could be streching, I know I had simular pains around the same point you are at. But you can always ring mw and check, always put my mind at rest speaking to someone. 

Jo so sorry to hear about Oh's scare. Fxed crossed it will come back all clear, but the waiting is so worrying, we had scare few years ago and waiting was the worse. Xx hope all comes back clear xx hope olivias hernia sorts itself out too, poor little mite! Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls your right the waiting is the hard part. He gets the moles removed tomorrow so we will see. Its hard for me being an oncology nurse I automatically think the worst. We have our trip away next week so I am looking forward to that.

We have put a request in with DH work asking for 6 weeks of unpaid leave so we can head home to Scotland and see our families while Livi is still small so hoping that they grant it but I think its doubtful that they will.

Rach I agree with Lou i think its just round ligament pains and lots of stretching. Call your mw though if you continue to worry as she will put your mind at rest.


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all well. AM even more worried about DH now, he got his dodgy moles cut out today and the doctor and nurse made some comments to him so I am not convinced that its going to be a positive for skin cancer. Steven thinks everything is totally fine. He got told today that his 6 week leave of abscence was approved and the plan was to book flights home for May for 3 weeks. I was kind of feeling that we should wait until we get the results of his biopsies but Steven wanted to book the flights so they are booked and paid for, and I am worried that I will be losing all that money if something is wrong. I am not sure if I can handle waiting 10 days its just awful.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo... How scary for you both, fx'd it's not anything nasty, and your DH is healthy. Big hugs xx glad livi is doing well with her weight x
Rachel, i'd definately go natural, the thought of birth can be scary, but i've done it 3 times with only gas and air, if it had been that bad i wouldn't have done it 3 times!!! X
Lou, fx'd baby turns for you, Ollie was breech as you know from around 29 weeks, and didn't turn until nearly 38 weeks.i just rocked on all fours as many times a day as i could, and it must have worked! Would you go for the ECV or section? I decided against the ECV, but i was worried about the section x
Afm, what a nightmare week!! Rob's been off work with flu, couldn't even walk it was that bad, we had a home vidit from the GP and he's taking tamiflu, devon's in his full length leg cast still but now has chickenpox, and now i've got a chest infection :-( x
Rachel, have a fab time in Tenerife!! Sooo jealous!! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Emma it sounds like your having a really hard time just now. Hope Devon is doing ok with his cast on. Your poor hubby sounds really sick, hope he gets better soon and that you all don't get it. Hope your chest infection isn't too bad.


----------



## cutelou101

Fxed it's not anything nasty jo, be thinking of You and sending you big :hugs: is it 10 days or working days? Xxxx

em sorry dh is so Ill, hope he feels better soon. Must be very hard at mo, hope you, Devon and oh get better soon :hugs: 

the ECV I'm not keen on, I've not read much positive about it, esp for first time mums, and they don't induce straight after so could just turn back if it did work! But then again worried about c section too!! Baby been there since 28 weeks, doesnt move except to turn profile on, rather than front on. Was joking with my mum on phone saying it prob turn day of the planned c section!


----------



## goddess25

I asked dh to find out if it was 10 business days but he forgot. The doctor told him that if he has not received a phone call within 10 days then to call the office. Have just been googling obsessively although not told oh that. Just trying not to think about it too much. 

Hope baby turns Lou. I don't think I would fancy the manipulation much either but who knows it's maybe worth trying rather than c section. I do hear though that it's pretty unpleasant. When is your scan is it booked yet?


----------



## cutelou101

Maybe call in 10 normal days, as can only be told it's not back yet. Think some labs work weekends. Hope you have a nice weekend with DH and the little ones xxx

I keep thinking that, should i try it, then i read about it and it puts me off. I really dont want C section, more for the recovery period. Will speak to my MW at 34 weeks, saw a stand in last week as she was at a home birth. Think she will book me in for a scan next time. I know the lady who was breech at antenatal had already had scans by 36 weeks and she had same MW as me.


----------



## kanga

Lou, you've got plenty of time for baby to turn. When do they normally turn? 32 weeks seems quite early to me ...

Jo, gl with dhs results xx

afm, 27+1 today, which I think means 3rd tri, eek!

And its tan central for me tomorrow so you won't hear from me for a while. Have great weeks all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou, i was scanned between 37-38 weeks. Ollie only turned 2 days before, and my friend's baby did literally turn the day of her section. Check out spinning babies website, it really helped me. Oh, and swimming. I decided to opt for c section if he hadn't turned, really didn't want ECV. Have a fab holiday rachel! x


----------



## goddess25

Have a wonderful holiday Rachel.


----------



## cutelou101

Have a fab holiday rachel! 

I was the only one breech at antenatal at my stage, everyone else was turned so not sure. It was just me and the other lady who was 4 weeks ahead of me. Think she said that it gets harder for them to turn from 32 weeks. I seem to have grown over night!! 

Thanks em, going to do lots of swimming and been doing few exercises from that website. Just have feeling it will be a late turner!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

LOts to catch up on - am waiting by monitor for to wake for a feed, hurry up T mummy needs bed!!

Jo - really hope your OH is ok, sounds pretty scary and the waiting must be horrible. Fingers crossed all will be ok and doctors are just being cautious.

Thalia has an umbilical hernia too - well she had, it was MASSIVE but its already resolving and nearly gone, this has literally happened in the last few days so hopefully Olivias will too. My ridiculous HV told me it was an outie belly button - I then went to doc as it got huge and she properly diagnosed it. Said it would likely go by 1 year but its much sooner. Was very glad it wasn't an outie!!

Lou, really hope your little monkey turns, I think up to 34 weeks they can turn quite easily, I have definitely known friends whose babies have turned even later though so hope yours does too.

Rach, have a fab holiday - where are you going? I've only had a chance to read back two pages, am v v v v jealous, I WANT SUN!!!

Any news from M2A?

Emma, hope Devon is ok, have seen facebook posts re chicken pox and 
broken leg, that poor poor little boy - and you, you must be exhausted!!!

Helen, hope all good with you xx

So excited - my first mothers day tomorrow, I remember last year being so down after m/c and thinking I'd never get to be a mummy on mothers day. What a difference a year makes.

T is doing well, still slowish on the weight gain- about 5oz per week - but resolutely in the 9th centile, GP and HV all happy with progress. Got our first hospital follow up in 10 days so bit nervous about that but hopefully all will be ok.

Happy mothers days all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lucy I thought she had an outie to begin with too but after a few weeks knew it was something more. Googled and figured it out before I went to the midwife. Hope Thalia woke up quickly and your now sleeping. 

Happy mothers day to you all. Have a lovely day. Our mothers day is not until may sometime and I hope dh remembers he forgot last year and I told him the year before. Your right what a difference a year makes.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Happy mother's day girls!!! <3 xx


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all having a wonderful day.


----------



## cutelou101

Happy mothers day everyone! Hope everyone is having a nice day! Xxx

Lucy lovely to hear from you, so glad Thalia is doing well. Hope she didn't keep you up too late last night xxx thanks, I'm feeling quite ok about it at moment as have 3 more weeks until they start asking me to make choices. Going to try at get some swimming in this week, though last time it didn't move at all so prob sent it to sleep! 

Dh has put the waldrobe and cupboard together, and I've washed all the baby clothes. Now I'm making him a nice roast to say thanks. Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend! 

Swimming didn't seem to work yesterday going to try and go 2 or 3 more times this week. Baby was moving throughout, but just kicking! Had a return of the irritable uterus the last few days, waves of period pains and back ache, quite bad. Think it's the increased movements, they go on all day, but ease off in evening. Just noticed my ticker says 49 days to go today! I'm under 50, seems so soon!!

Anyone heard from groovy or M2A?


----------



## goddess25

Lou it creeps up on you at the end doesn't it. hope you feel some relief soon I remember what it was like.


----------



## kanga

Hi everyone from tanarife. Or should that be tenegrief!
Got a bit burned around arm pit area yesterday and woke up sweating, panicking, thinking had harmed baby. 
Also because I have very few movements anyway and I didn't feel baby yesterday or last night. Am worried. 
I want to come home. Ralph says to not worry and stay. 
I can get the placenta o the doppler but not baby. Thoughts on this?
Comedy doctor came last night in middle of night and decided I was fine. 
I'm really worried in case something goes wrong and I am here with unknown medical care. If something went wrong it will all be my fault

I'm on my bb, not the easiest to look on bnb with (apologies I haven't read the latest ccs threads). Can someone maybe do a search re sunbathing,overheating,reduced movement 28 weeks ad see if there is any info for me please?

Any advice or words of wisdom welcome! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rachel, sorry your feeling so stressed and scared. 

I've googled sun burn and pregnancy. Says we are more prone to burning as hormones changed and to make sure to wear hat, drink more, stay in shade when can and high SPF. Says treat sun burn with normal moisteriser. 

Not much help with Doppler as haven't got one myself. To check movements you could have a cold sugery drink, then laying down on left hand side and concentrate on movements. The cold and sugar should make him move. 

What did the doctor do?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi rachel, sorry you're so worried. I went to Turkey while i was pregnant with Jessica, it was hot....really hot and i got burnt. Jessica was perfectly fine. It just was really sore! Avoid overheating, drink plenty of fluids and stay in the shade at peak times. As for doppler, try not to panic, like jo said drink a cold sugary drink and lay down on your left side for 30 mins. Xx


----------



## goddess25

Rach sorry that your so worried. There is only discomfort for you with the burn. 

Try the cold sweet drink lots of it and lie down on your left side like the others say. If you don't feel anything then you could ask your hotel for a recommendation about a doctor or head to the local hospital. I know its scary but they will have people speaking English and they will have portable ultrasounds in there a&e. I am sure baby is fine and is relaxing on holiday too. Hope your doing ok.


----------



## goddess25

Rach sorry that your so worried. There is only discomfort for you with the burn. 

Try the cold sweet drink lots of it and lie down on your left side like the others say. If you don't feel anything then you could ask your hotel for a recommendation about a doctor or head to the local hospital. I know its scary but they will have people speaking English and they will have portable ultrasounds in there a&e. I am sure baby is fine and is relaxing on holiday too. Hope your doing ok.


----------



## goddess25

Rachel hope everything is ok.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope everythings ok rachel x


----------



## goddess25

Had a wonderful time on our little holiday. Euan just wanted to stand and throw anything into the ocean all day long. He was covered in waterproofs from head to toe with wellington boots and we still had to change his clothes underneath the waterproofs about 3 times a day. It was great though we had lots of fun!


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all doing ok. Has anyone heard from Rachel, I guess she is just having a wonderful time on her holiday in the sunshine.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jo! Glad you all had a wonderful time! Sounds like euan really enjoyed it!! Nope not heard anything from rachel, not sure how long she was on hols for, hopeforly everythings great and she's enjoying her sunshine!

Mw for me this afternoon, feeling a bit manky since yesterday. Got terrible upset tummy and painful contactions on and off yesterday. Feel sick and still not quiet right today, hopeforly picked a bug up! Got my friends hen do spa day on Friday, really looking forward to that! Got a mum to be massage booked!


----------



## kanga

hi girls. I'm back from the Med!

The doctor who came out was fully on comedy. he had no presence or confidence in what he was doing. And in the space of 10 minutes diagnosed a multitude of things then changed his mind! You should have seen him taking my blood pressure. I am sure he was the night porter in a white jacket!!

Anyhoos, everything was fine and I just took it easy sunbathing from then on. Doppler was a god send. the 'doctor' couldnt find the hb with it! He told me that everything at the front was head and the body was behind it, hence no heartbeat!! I was like, um give it here, and found it in 2 seconds.

29 weeks on Friday. Had the 4d scan yesterday. All was well. She estimates an 8lb baby based on current 3lb weight!!!!!!!!!! You have got to be joking me. Needless to say, the labour dreams returned last night. Last nights was a failed induction ending in c section!


----------



## cutelou101

Hey rachel! Glad you had a nice time and all was well! How was the 4D scan? I never had one in the end. Tell me about the dreams! I'm sure all my night is dreams!! 29 weeks! Woohoo! 

Back from midwife, baby still breech, i can even tell as it is a very perfect breech she said (head is clearly at the top and in the middle!). Got 2 more weeks until i'm referred to consultant and scan. She said if i want to deliver naturally and it stays breech to look up some other hopsitals in essex that allow it. So going to do some research into natural breech delivery so can make an informed decision, as i'm not sure of the risks but i would have to go straight in and for c section at my hospital if i go into labour. You never know, it might turn anyway, and i can plan for the home birth i wanted


----------



## goddess25

Rachel glad everything is ok.. it does sound like a bit of a comedy act indeed. Glad you had your doppler with you that was great. Did you enjoy your holiday? An 8lb baby sounds great, try not to worry everything will be just fine.

Lou sorry baby is still breech I am really hoping that baby turns for you so that you can get the birth that you want.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks jo, I haven't even looked at what I need for home birth, so may be mad rush! But hospital bag is packed in case it does not turn.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi ladies hope your all well :flower:

Just popping in quickly to let you know Mason arrived 13 days early on the 7/4/2011 at 16:00, weighing 7lb 3oz, never been more in love in my life :cloud9: will upload some pics when i get a chance x


----------



## kanga

Congratulations M2A, wonderful news xxxxxxx

Hope mason is doing well and you too of course! xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations M2A on the birth of Mason. Hope you had a great birth experience and I hope your feeling ok. Congrats again. 

I am up it's 4.30 am and doing a feed better switch her to the other side before she falls asleep. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations m2a! Hope you and mason are doing well xxx


----------



## goddess25

Was at the midwife this morning and we have now been discharged which is always a bit strange. My little porker weighed in at 5kg which is 11lb so 3 lb heavier than birth weight, quite a bit in 6 weeks. I think i can chill out a bit now about the feeding.


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds like she is doing really well jo! Bless her! Such good news xx how are you keeping?

Off shopping today for last few hospital bag bits. Then for late lunch/early dinner with a friend. Do you ladies think it's worth me starting the rasberry leaf while it's still breech? I'm not sure whether to or not?


----------



## goddess25

I am doing ok, still worried about DH but he has phoned the doctor today for results its 2 weeks after the biopsies. The doctor is on holiday till next week. He has an appointment next thursday with her so he will get them then. 

Its not going to do any harm at this stage to take your raspberry tea. I never took it either times but go for it. When is your next appointment 36 weeks?


----------



## hotpinkangel

I took it from 36 weeks and Ollie was breech. I dialated quickly but maybe that was because he was my 3rd baby?! It definately won't hurt!! Congratulations to M2A!! Yay!! You next Lou!! Then Rachel then Groovygrl? How exciting!! Ollie's doing fine, smiling and staying more alert now, he's lovely! How is everyone doing? Jo, hope DH is ok, would they leave him this long if it was anything serious? Sorry i've been away, had Devon poorly, and Rob off work with swine flu. Only just got back to normal here!! Started weight watchers and have lost 7.5 lbs so am happy  we booked our wedding for next October so lots of planning to do!! 
still time for baby to turn Lou! Glad everything was fine and you had a nice holiday Rachel!


----------



## goddess25

Emma I think it's time you removed cautiously pregnant from your signature unless your up the duff again ;)


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jo, hope all comes back clear next week for dh. Strange they said 2 weeks and she's on holiday. Hope your having a good weekend xxx

em sounds like ollie is doing really well. Glad everythings getting back to normal at home, well done at weight watchers! 

Thanks ladies, I brought them when out shopping so will wait till I see mw at 36 weeks then start, just in case baby decides to turn. Had a nice mu
to be massage yesterday. Getting really excited now, so is dh, but have a feeling time may drag! 

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## goddess25

Lou i found that first time around towards the end time did drag but i found that it did that off on and on most of the pregnancy. This time there was no dragging it just arrived.
Glad you enjoyed the massage.

Emma I see that your set a date for your wedding congratulations, its going to be lots of fun planning. 

DH heads back to work on Tuesday so making the most of our few days off together, trying to persuade him to go shopping tomorrow to the states but he is not having any of it so far. He is not at work for long, he is off Friday for easter friday working the next week off then he starts his 6 weeks unpaid leave so looking forward to that again.


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds like you have some lovely time together with DH planned. Hope you managed to convince him to go shopping today! Are you planning on visiting home during his 6 weeks off? Thanks, maybe it's because I feel in limbo land at mo with baby breech, time seemed to be flying by but now going slow! DH at home today so thinking of lunch put as it's sunny. Jo have you been to ottowa while you have been over? DH was looking at it for a holiday?

Is it normal now to have period type cramps each day? They didn't go last night, wasn't sure if normal for this time or my irritable uterus or something else?


----------



## goddess25

Not managed to persuade him yet to go shopping and doubt that I will. The 2 stores that I really like are so cheap for kids clothes and you get nice stuff. They have massive sales this weekend and I have 50% off coupons if you spend over a 100$. We are going home to Scotland on the 11 May for 3 weeks so that is going to be very nice really looking forward to it although it will be a bit odd. Neither of our parents houses have enough room for all of us together so I am going to stay at my mums with Olivia and Steven is going to stay at his Mums with Euan. They are only 5 minutes apart by car so not too far but I am going to miss Euan at bath and bed time. 

I have never been to Ottawa although it does look very nice, have only been to Toronto and lots of the west coast mainly my province of BC and Alberta. I would thouroughly recommend a holiday to the Rockies its beautiful, Banff, Lake Louise and Jasper are amazing really pretty, restful with lots to do at the same time. I have been there many times, you should check it out.

I had cramps my entire pregnancy but at the stage your at now for me they did intensify a bit, but for a lot of women it can also signal the start of something at the same time. As I said though I had them both times around.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo, think it might just be normal, thinking just leaving it and if something else happens then it's start of it, if not then it's normal. They said you might of had an irritable uterus too didn't they? So maybe it's just that getting a bit worse. 

Thanks will look at those places. We went to toronto a few years ago and really enoyed it. Will look up those places, DH would really like to go west coast, but he's worried about the flight length. 

Not long now till your off home for a few weeks now then. It must feel strange knowing you will be in two different houses, but least they are nice and close together. Do you have any plans for when you are over? x


----------



## goddess25

I dont have any plans in particular, just catching up with people in general. My best friend had twins on Friday and it was a really risky pregnancy for her and the babies, they were identical sharing the same amniotic sac and the same placenta so they did not expect both girls to survive. They were born on Friday both totally healthy so cannot wait to say her and snuggle her babies. Its always a bit stressfull heading home at the same time as it is exciting because everyone wants to see you and your limited for time. Its hard.

The flight length is not too bad. You would be able to get direct flights to Vancouver or Calgary and its about 10 hours in total. Its pretty boring and I am not looking forward to doing it with 2 kids its going to be lots of fun! Travelling on plane though with a young baby is pretty easy though, I went home to Scotland a few times with Euan and the first time he was a few months old, he slept most of the way and when he cried i would just feed him to sleep and it was great. 

I did have an irritable uterus so your right maybe it is something to do with that. Hopefully it stops soon for you.

I have managed to talk DH round to shopping tomorrow so am looking forward to that. Not that we can really afford to spend lots of money but we are always going to need clothes.


----------



## cutelou101

That's wonderful news that they are both healthy, bet you can't wait to snuggle them they must be so cute! Must be hard being over and so many people to see! Hope you enjoyed your shopping today! 

Sorry if tmi and I'm asking loads of questions at mo, but what does the plug look like? I had some yellowly greeny mucus this morning, only tiny, then more this evening but not a lot. I know it doesn't mean labour round courner, but was wondering if it was the start of the plug and if so at 35 weeks whether I should call mw or just wait it out? I know at antenatal they said just wait, but never specified what week!


----------



## goddess25

For me both times i noticed browny pinky globs of tissue, fairly small that came out. It would be there in the water once I peed or it would be in the tissue with wiping. It can be so variable though for everyone.


----------



## goddess25

Tonight I feel so guilty, DH went back to work and had a terrible time since 5pm, its now 9 and I am tired. Euan had a melt down when he got up from his nap and daddy wasnt home, we built a little wooden train set and he went nuts because he could not get some trains to stick together and I was feeeding Livi, he was hitting, kicking, biting and head butting tonight which was a new one, and basically just driving me nuts. At the same time Livi is so clingy, so different from Euan she does not tolerate being alone at all. As soon as you pop her down the screaming commences and it does not stop. I have to admit at bath and bed time for the kids I was grumpy and shouting. Poor kiddies just cos I was feeling a bit stressed. I will be a better mommy tomorrow.


----------



## goddess25

Had an eventful day. Decided that we really nee to get on a get Euan used to a bed. He is still in his crib and still all over the place and I am not sure he is ready but going to give it a go. We went to Ikea and almost $500 later came home with a toddler bed and rail, mattress, duvet and pillow plus a desk and some chairs for the kitchen going to make a little art station. Looking forward to getting it all built up and trying him in his big boy bed.


----------



## kanga

Lou, just seen your 35 bump pic! You look great! Less than 2 weeks to term then, is your bag packed?

Hey Jo! Hope the new bed works and the little man behaves. Don't beat yourself up about stropping at the kids, we are all human x

I'm working from home today. Our bedroom ceiling fell down on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It hit my side of the bed but luckily I was in the middle so it missed me. It has written off my lamp and the whole carpet tho. not to metion the massive hole in the ceiling that the plasterer is fixing today. Grrr. Just what I do not need as I try and get the house finished.

Happy Easter weekend everyone x


----------



## goddess25

Rach what a nightmare about the ceiling and thank goodness you were in the middle of the bed. It's good to be home though. How much longer do you have to work?


----------



## kanga

15 working days left! I finish 3 weeks on Weds it's going to fly by x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach, omg sounds terrible about your ceiling, thank goodness you were in the middle of the bed. 3 weeks will fly by, what week does that leave you working up till? Yep hospital bag is packed, and car seat at home now. We are all set. 

Jo hope the new bed works with euan. Hope everything went well with dh today ( think it was this Thursday) xxx do you have any family plans over the weekend?

Bloody Internet keeps playing up, we didn't even change providers. Grr! Got 4 days till midwife now, don't think babys turned yet. Feeling the heat a bit. 

Hope everyone has lovely Easter weeekend


----------



## goddess25

Rach 3 weeks will fly by that is fantastic news. It is just wonderful when you finally finish.

Lou thanks so much for remembering he went to the doctor this morning and everything is fine, it was just benign moles, what a relief. I wasnt very happy with DH though, I was waiting for him to phone me as soon as he had seen the doctor. I sent him a text message saying have you seen the doctor yet and his reply was yes you had better order me a coffin soon. I read it and burst into tears thinking he had received bad news but no he thought it was funny. He came home and I shouted at him...

Hope the midwife can give you some good news about a turned baby. Have you decided what your going to do yet if baby stays breech?
I am very happy.


----------



## cutelou101

Oh i'm so pleased Jo! Thats excellent news, you must be so happy and you can enjoy your weekend too. I'm not surprised you shouted at him, but least all was well, men! Any nice plans for the weekend? Hows Euan doing in his new bed?

At moment i think i'm going to go for elective c section at 39 weeks, i'll go to consultant and listen about ECV, but i'm really not sure on it and i've read that elective c sections you recover from a lot better than an emergancy. Taking DH so we can talk through the ECV and decided whether it is worth giving it a go or not, he always thinks of questions i don't! Think it's still breech, though it feels a little lower, its still very much a head at the top i think!


----------



## goddess25

Don't have anything planned. We just got the bed delivered today so might make it up tomorrow and see how he goes. 

Good idea to go and meet and weigh up your options. Don't know much about ECV but it's not that successful in turning babies is it? Maybe I am wrong. Do you have a scan booked?


----------



## cutelou101

yeah from what i've read it's not very successful and it's painful. I'll be booked in with a consultant next Tuesday by the MW where they will scan me and then see if it's an option, the ECV would have to happen at 37 weeks so think the appointment must be quite quick. 

How the weather out there at the moment? Dh just gone to work on bank hol to gain some hours in leiu for the baby, got aquasize at 12 but otherwise not sure what to do!


----------



## goddess25

Weather wise it's ok. It's been a pretty dry month but colder than usual. There are saying it's the coldest April on record but it's not that bad. At the end of May it normally starts to heat up June- September is usually very very hot. We have a pool so looking forward to using that most days in the summer. It sounds like you have had a really nice spell at home. 

Have just finished a feed it's 5.10am so better try and get some more sleep before it's time to get Euan up.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope you got bit more sleep this morning. A pool sounds lovely for the summer! Not too much longer till it warns up for you. Yeah it's strangly warm over here for the time of year, though says back to 11 degrees and rain Tuesday. 

Haven't really done anything today, and almost eaten a whole Easter egg! Whoops! Think I might just finish it up. Think baby may have moved last night, I felt really sick last night and was up for loo 3 times in night, normally only up once and baby was moving loads And today I can bend over to put on socks without head in ribs, and more movements at the top. Really hope it has!


----------



## goddess25

Lou it sounds promising that baby has moved I hope so. I am also jealous of your easter egg, would you believe that they dont do them here. We get creme eggs and mini eggs and chocolate bunnies but no eggs like at home, I remember feeling thouroughly disappointed the first Easter we were here. I would kill for some little easter eggs right now. I used to like the 99p buttons ones the best.

We built up Euan's bed today and put it into his room. He went into his new bed no problem, and he was so cute under his duvet with his pillow. I looked in 30m later and he was laying on top of the quilt on his tummy at the opposite end of the bed. Still he is in it that is the main thing, its going to be weird when he realises that he can get out of it himself and come into our room. DH has this fear (from watching to many horror movies) of him waking up and this little manic child standing watching us at the bottom of the bed.

We went swimming today for the first time in ages it was lovely. Livi got her first try of the pool and she totally loved it. She was smiling and cooing away the entire time, and kicking her legs about. Euan was ok, he used to love the pool but we have not been for awhile so he was a bit wary.


----------



## cutelou101

It was a cadbury one too, it was a 99p flake one, DH has been bringing them home from work after 'winning' them. So i now have 4 more to eat in the fridge! Can't believe they don't have eggs out there, how very strange.

Hope Euan enjoyed his bed during the night, and stayed in the morning. Must be weird when you go to a normal bed, and all of a sudden you can get out! 

Lovely that livi enjoyed the swim, i'm sure Euan will love it again.

Got in laws over today to see our garden (we had new grass and fences put in) and then out to lunch with them. Then off to a greyhound and lurcher fun show tomorrow with the dog. I'm doubting whether it has turned now as feels like a head this morning, but just lower down, so maybe it's engaged it's bum and just got lower! Just gotta keep fingers crossed till Tuesday!


----------



## goddess25

very jealous re your flake egg and having 4 more to eat, sounds fab. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## kanga

Happy Easter girlies. Jo, Can't believe you dont get the eggs! Ralph has been buying them (and eating them!) since they appeared in the shops weeks ago. I dont know how he keeps so trim.

I'm feeling mahoosive at the moment. Everyone is telling me I am blossoming and the weight looks good. Personally I prefer looking gaunt & thin thanks!

Lou, hope baby turns for you. But if not, at least you have a goal date when you will meet your lo. Do babies turn right at the end or not really cos theres no room? Is everything ready now - bag, nursery?

Well done Euan with the bed! Hopefully he won't go all exorcist on you lol!

The decorating has gone well this weekend so far. Will hopefully get to 80% completed tomorrow on the hall/stairs/landing

Lou, have you had your baby shower yet, is it this weekend? xxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Ralph has almost fixed the ceiling btw! It just needs skimming now.

Also, did anyone elses fingers swell up? I cant get my rings off!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach - glad all the decorating is going well, sounds like good progress this weekend! My dh can eat and eat too ans still stay trim, not sure how he does it! MIL brought round 2 more eggs! Doh! So more for me to eat!!! Decided not to do baby shower, garden isn't ready yet, still waiting for grass to knit beforewe can go on it, so be after baby is here. Think it is less likely they will turn due to space, but they can turn. Haveyou done a bump pic recently? 

Jo hope euan is doing wellin his bed and your having nice weekend!

Afm had nice time at dog show, my dog came 3rd in most handsome dog, very proud. Had period type cramps which have been getting worse since been home. Offto bed now to sleep them off! 

Hope everyones having a lovely Easter weekend xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

hey ladies, pains still here this morning, managed to sleep until 6ish on and off. Its like a back ache and period type cramps which are always there, but the cramps get worse. I can't tell if i'm contracting with the pain, i'm so confused! They get worse with walking around. No bloody show or anything, so thinking maybe still false labour. Don't want to ring hopsital if only false labour, but worried also as i'm 35+6 and breech. Going to see how the morning pans out, least DH is at home today


----------



## kanga

Lou, i wonder if its false or real! Do the pains come and go in any pattern, what did your mw say? xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach, the pains are sort of 5 mins apart, feel sick too. Not sure if my belly is actually contracting. I don't have mw number so just deciding whether to ring hospital or wait till I see mw tomorrow. All i got told as I'm breech is to call when in labour, but now I'm thinking I should have asked what stage! Still not even sure if it's real or false. Some more plug loss but still not blood tinged.


----------



## goddess25

Lou I would really call the hospital or track down your MW number and discuss it with her, at the very least it sounds like you should maybe be checked over. It could be false labour but it could very well be the real thing at as well. There is no way to tell until your checked over or all the pains stop or lessen. This time around I never really had a show, before I gave birth. 

Rach - sounds like you have been getting lots organised in the house, well done!

Let us know if your ok Lou.


----------



## kanga

I agree, dig out that number, get checked out and update us! I'm excited for you x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, I'm off to hospital now. As I'm breech they want me in to check. Will update you when I can xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Goog glad to hear your off to be checked, I am excited that we may have another CCB on the way.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, I'm back. Not dilated yet, sent me home with pain killers as they think it's false labour. Been told that if it gets worse, lose fluid or bloody show I must come straight back as baby is breech. 

Doctor said I did the right thing, she said any pain I should come in as Baby is breech and if I was dilated any amount It would be going for c section right away! Was bit scary when she said that before my examination, but at least next time we will know what to expect. 

So back home, resting after taking their painkillers. Thanks for your well wishes, mw tomorrow xxx


----------



## goddess25

Glad that everything is ok and you definitely did the right thing. Hope the painkillers are doing there job.


----------



## kanga

Wow Lou, glad all went well and you know now whats what!
Hope the painkillers are helping, take it easy xxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies, painkillers must have done thier job as i slept through the night, first time in a long while! Still got pains today but glad i now know what they are looking for and when I need to come in. Guess i'll be back at hospital this week anyway for the consultants appointment, should be referred today.

Did you both have nice weekends? x


----------



## kanga

That's great that you had a good nights sleep.

Weekend was good thanks. 2 days decorating & 2 seeing family. I haven't gone to work today as woke up with a sore throat. I may do some more painting today - there is so much wood to be painted here it is ridiculous! Starting to look good though and I'm glad we went all white, it looks nice and clean now.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Glad everything is starting to look good, coming all together then with is brill! Anouther long weekend on the way too! How are you doing for baby stuff? what did you decided to do for your baby shower?

Its offically my first day of maternity leave today! No more looking at work emails!


----------



## cutelou101

Just a quick message from Emma, she is having trouble posting on our thread so wanted me to let everyone know xx


----------



## kanga

Hi Em, come back soon!

Yeah the house is getting sorted at last, although we have taken a few steps back as the following new jobs now need doing!

- new ceiling on landing
- Ralph thinks we need to re-paint our bedroom as the plaster has made such a mess, boo hoo!
- Babys room definitely needs painting as I definitely dont want it yellow
- Glass to be replaced in entrance hall at cost of £800!!!!!!!!!! OMG, wtf, £800 for some glass. Seriously.

I've just been to Tescos for some provisions and after having scoffed a sandwic, some grapes & a muller rice, I feel I may have the energy for some painting this afternoon!

Lou, happy first day of ML!! Get yourself some relaxing treatments booked in hair, nails, massage.. I've bought a few off groupon in recent weeks and am saving them up for ML. bliss! 

Everyone else has been quiet recently. Must be the good weather! xx


----------



## cutelou101

i've never heard of groupon before, going to have a look around! What colour are you going to go for the baby's room? OMG £800 thats a lot of money! How much glass is it?

Back from MW, can't get consultants appointment for this week as most have booked the 3 days off to get the 11 days!! So i can't see them till 37+1, next wednesday. The lady on the phone said to me to come prepared just for booking in for C section, guessing it might be too late then for the ECV by then (if i had decided to do it). MW said she would recommend rasberry leaf for c section as it has shown to help post op, but with my current pains she is concerned it might make it worse if it's already irrititable. So not sure now whether to start or not. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the weather! xx


----------



## kanga

I'd go for it with the RLT. Just one cup a day, it can't hurt.

Arnica tablets are good for recovering from surgery too. Get the max strength from boots. Take 2 twice a day I think.

What does ECV mean?

Just realised I didnt answer your q re baby room & shower.

The rooms nowhere near being started! We havent bought any stuff and I'm starting to wonder when we will have time to do so.

Baby shower is 8 May! Really looking forward to it. Mum has gone all out on the games, she seems to have loads lined up! x


----------



## kanga

Lou, this is groupon. Its a different offer every day. You can buy from any location. You get e-mailed a voucher which you print out and take along as your form of payment. It's great!

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/oxford


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks for that rach, will get that all linked up! Will pick up
those tablets too. 

Ooo excellent, wonder what games she has in store for you! You hoping for an outside do?

ECV is a manual turning of a baby from breech to head down, doesn't always work. I've rung and left message at hospital for someone to call me back as to whether I could still have it next week or just have one option. Getting scared of c section now, needto stop looking at net!


----------



## kanga

So do they manipulate baby from the outside ?! Sounds painful.

Yep, hoping for outside do. Inside is not big enough!!


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah a consultant manIpulates it from outside. Most things I've read say it's painful! Need to work put whether it's worth a go and the pain!

Fxed it's nice and sunny for you! May is good time for weather


----------



## goddess25

Rachel - sounds like you have done a lot on the house well done and that you still have lots to do. Its a great idea to get everything done before the baby arrives.

Lou - glad the pains stopped and your feeling a bit better. I can't believe they cannot see you until 37+1. Thats not particularly great.

Well done on your first day of ML woohoo, its fabulous.


----------



## cutelou101

I know, felt really upset yesterday. But nothing I can do, so trying to think positive. Be weird being given a 'date' for the birth, mind you lo may have other ideas!!

How's euan doing with his new bed? How was your weekend?


----------



## goddess25

The weekend was nice actually. Euan did great in his bed no fuss changing over at all. He fell out it on saturday at his afternoon nap but since then its been fine. I go in a couple of times a night and turn him back up towards his pillow and put him back under the cover.

Had a playdate this morning with one of my friends and her kids she has a 4 year old and a little girl about 6 months older than Euan, after playing with Euans toys we walked up to the park it was so cute the 3 of them held hands the whole way up to the park. I wish I had a camera because it was so nice.

Hope your all well.


----------



## goddess25

Its funny how days change so fast. Today it has been a crap day so far.

Have been awake since 4am as Livi just being fussy, think she might be having a growth spurt. I was attached to her for most of the day so Euan was really upset and back to baing a very sad little boy again, its just heart breaking to watch his little face. All he wants is mummy and I am feeding Livi so there is not much I can do with him. If he wanted a story or something it would be fine but its to play with his trains or run with him or he wants to lie with you for cuddles, so basically all day he spent it hitting me and his sister so I spent most of the day shouting at him. Just one of those frustrating days all round. When I popped him to bed he was clinging onto me, and he said love mummy and I just felt like shit that he had such a crap day. I know its just how it has to be right now but poor little guy.

Its my birthday tomorrow, and we Steven and I stopped doing birthdays for each other but we have a cake and candles so we can sing Happy Birthday, Euan is obsessed with the song, birthday candles and birthday cake right now, we sing it about 100 times a day not sure where it came from.

Its 10.15 pm and looking in Livis bassinet I think she has fallen asleep so I should do that too. Thinking about getting up to watch the wedding but the ceremony starts at 3am so not sure if I will. Oh she isnt asleep her crying has started again.

Anyway here is to a better day tomorrow.


----------



## kanga

Happy birthday Jo x

Sorry you had a crap day yesterday, hopefully things will look up today and you can distract Euan with the candles! How long do growth spurts usually last? I bet its hard having 2 to look after but just remember all the great things youre doing, youre doing a fab job!

I'm watching the wedding footage in my pj's. Ralph has decided he is going to replace the ceiling on the landing so thats another blow to the house. I cant do any more of my stair case painting today, we are going backwards!!!!!!!!!

I might go to Laura Ashley and get the new sofas, I've just seen they have a sale on til Monday so that could be good use of my time today. If I order today, the estimated delivery date is 1 July (my due date!).

How you doing Lou?


----------



## cutelou101

Happy birthday jo!

Sorry you had such a bad day yesterday Jo, but don't beat yourself up, your doing a great job! Hope Euan enjoys all the candle, cake and birthday songs today! Did you end up getting up to watch the wedding?

Rachel did you end up getting the sofa's? You enjoy watching the wedding? 

I'm doing ok thanks rachel. Still get the cramps on and off, but feeling ok, just have to keep eye out for bloody plug/show, fluid etc but alls good so far. Just waiting out for the consultant. Going to be weird being given a date for the birth!


----------



## kanga

Only 4 days to term Lou!

I did enjoy the wedding, loved it! Didn't think I would but there you go. I felt too tired to go and get the sofas, might go tomorrow before the Chelsea game.

I'm suffering from lower back ache - boo hoo


----------



## cutelou101

I know! Feels so weird, said to dh this morning that it doesnt seem real that baby be here in a few weeks. Feels like its just normal for baby to be in belly! 

Grrrr to back ache, its a real pain! Ralph get the celling done today? Glad you enjoyed it, loved her sisters dress!


----------



## goddess25

Hi girls thanks I know your right its just one of those things and there is not much I can do about it. Steven is off from tomorrow for 6 weeks so will have more help around the house and with the kids which will be good.

I decided that I wasnt going to get up, but Livi was up just before 3am to feed so I stuck the tele on as we have one in our bedroom, so saw her arrive at church and saw the ceremony until they arrived at buckingham palace then put it off again as it was bedtime. I quite enjoyed what I saw, I thought she looked really pretty and they seem like quite a cute pair. My favourite moment was when they arrived at B. Palace a footman helped her out the carriage and he had her train in his hands you could see him looking at it thinking I have no idea what to so with it and then he just dumped it in a pile on the floor.

It has been on the tele non stop as I am sure it has been there too. 

Had a very quiet birthday, and going to do a few things on Sunday, never ended up lying in today or having breakfast in bed, went to a lake nearby and fed the ducks and that was about it. Will have some good take away tomorrow night as Steven can bring it home from work. Never did birthday cake or candles either, as Steven ran out of time to ice it etc and sing before Euans nap time so we will do a belated cake on Sunday too,

Rach your doing so well with the house, If it was me I would be quite stressed out by this point. Take it easy and relax when you can, its not much fun with back pain.

Lou yay to almost term... you do get used to having baby in there and feeling them move around. Its very strange when baby is here and your tummy is just empty.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo hope you enjoy having Steven off with you. Do you have anything planned apart from your trip home? Hope you have a nice belated birthday day today with the family xxx

Had such bad nights sleep, woke up at 2 thinking i could smell something burning, so off i go around the house looking for it and wake myself up. Then spend rest of night dreaming of corrie, and then dreaming (while i was still in corrie) that i had a bloody show. So i just got up and went to sofa, woke up with period type cramp again, always there not coming and going, so just laying on sofa waiting for DH to wake surfing net!

Hope everyone is having nice weekend xx

Rach you get anymore done with the house? x


----------



## goddess25

Dont really have anything planned in particular, we need to take it easy financially as the flights home and spending money plus hiring a car and the cattery is not cheap, saying that we are not destitute either. Went to the states today to some beaches that are pretty close by and had some fun at the water.

Going to head back into the states again this week to do a little hike up a mountain called Mt Baker, its beautiful always capped with snow and really picture esque...

Euan has been quite sweet all day and has been singing a song that consists of I love Mummy over and over so it was lovely.

Hope you slept a bit better tonight.


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds really nice, hope you enjoy your hike. Does it take long to get into the US from where you are? bless Euan, that is so sweet. Bet he enjoyed splashing in the water!

Sleep not better, and constant cramp still there, it's really low down in the bump. Ended up in tears yesterday with the cramp, but think it was because i was so tired i struggled to cope (i'm normally a grin and bear it with pain). Took some paracentamol and had a nap. DH going golf today, so will try have a nap again. Hoping to go cinema later and then a meal. 36+6 today so may go for hot piri piri chicken at nandos rather than medium. Never had hot so not sure how i'll be!


----------



## goddess25

Louise I would so go for the hot curry and try everything to get baby out. Its hard at this stage with all the aches and pains. 

It takes about 45 minutes to get to the border then it depends how busy it is it can take anything from instantly to hours to get through. it also depends on what border you are crossing qnd where your going There are 4 borders close to us.


----------



## cutelou101

It was 40 min wait for table, so DH said he'd make me hit piri piri chicken tomorrow. Going to walk to and from midwife tomorrow. Wouldnt imagine these aches and pains going on for anouther 5 weeks!

Not too far then, is it certain times it gets really busy?


----------



## kanga

Your trips ot the US sound fab Jo, I'm jealous!

Good idea re walking to mw tomorrow Lou. Are you still breech? When'd d-day for deciding on c section?

The long weekend is over! Only 12 more days at work. I'm starting to regret working so latenow but I know I will love the extra time with lo the other end so its just a case of sticking it out

Got a reasonable amount of decorating done today, hurrah! Feel like we have made good progress. I'm looking forward to updating my to-do list

Have a good evening all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Pretty certain im still breech, very much a head up there. Im sure midwife will confirm. D day for c section date is Wednesday. Be given date then. 

What week does that leave you working up to rach? 12 days should fly by, 3 weeks ish? Glad you got loads done this weekend,love updating to do lists! Suppose I should check.mine! Think its just clean walls were the dog rubs himself!!


----------



## goddess25

Lou - The day I went into labour with Livi I had a stretch and sweep at the midwife and done tonnes of walking and it obviously did the trick.

At least on Wed you will have a date and you will know what is going on.

Rach - your right its better at the other end the leave your doing great and 12 days will go quickly. Well done getting some more decorating done today.

Days at the border that are busier tend to be Fridays and weekends and public holidays. Its fairly busy most of the time at the moment as the Canadian dollar is worth 5c more than the US dollar and buying stuff in Canada is way more expensive so alot of people are doing cross border shopping.


----------



## cutelou101

Back from midwife, still breech. She thinks the pain is the baby's bum engaged and thats what the constant cramp is. She think's c section is the way to go, as it's been so persistantly breech there is prob a reason it has not tried to move round. She said my consultant is very nice, and speak through all my worries and fears of the c section with him. Anyway, full term today! yay! 

hope everyones having a nice day today! xxx


----------



## kanga

Happy full term day!!!

Looks like a c-section then and not too long before you get to meet the lo. How do you feel about a c-sec? I think it's absolutely fine - a shame if you wanted a natural birth - but think of all the worry you are foregoing and it will all be over before you know it. Have you got some arnica tablets ?!

Thanks Jo, I think it should be fine too x I finish two weeks tomorrow so not that long. I'm going to work from home tomorrow (and maybe do some more painting!!).

Baby shower on Sunday, yay!


----------



## cutelou101

2 weeks will fly by! Time with LO after if def good. Great you can do some working from home too over the next few weeks. What's on your painting list next?

thanks rachel xxx. i know deep down it be ok, just so scared of surgery, as know it's major surgery. Never had any before, and being awake freaks me out (and i know you can feel things, not pain but pulling etc). Just think DH will have to hold my hand tight! Just hope they don't put it near 40 weeks, rather get it over and done with at end of next week or start of following. Maybe they will have loads spare on Friday 13th as no one will want that day!


----------



## kanga

I've had a few major surgeries (general anast though) and its absolutely fine. The nurses are great and with a planned section, it will be all organised and planned and no-one will be rushing around. Baby will be with you in no time at all, safe and well, and you won't feel a thing!

I would def recommend getting some of the strongest strength arnica and start taking it now to get into the therapeutic window (!).

I'm on pre-eclampsia watch! Had protein in urine yesterday and elevated blood pressure and hands/feet a bit swolen. Hopefully it s not the start of PE. I'm having some bloods on Friday and seeing the doc again on Mnday so we shall see what change there has been.

gl today Lou! xxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Fixed crossed rach its not start of pe. Was there a lit of protein in your urine? Sounds like they are taking good care of you, will you have blood test results back on Monday?

Awww thanks rach, makes me feel better. Think the being awake will be weird! Will pop by boots on way home to get tablets, are they easy to find?


----------



## kanga

They are in the homepathy section, come in a little pot, should be near the Bachs stuff. Get the strongest ones, 30, I think they come in 6 and 30 strength.

Yes, bloods on Friday, should be back by my appointment with doc on Monday. I', sire all will be well. BP was 130/90 so not massively high (naturally, I have been googling this today!!)


----------



## cutelou101

Had the most pointless consultant appointment ever. Waited for 1 hour 20 mins to be seen, to be then told we will send you a letter with your c section date on it, can't ring over now as it's too late in the day! Date likley to be close to 40 weeks, by time i get booked in for pre op which has to be at least 5 days before op. Then more or less rushed out as they wanted to go home with a leaflet on c sections! 'No can't manually turn baby it's too late'. 'Oh your scared - well some women are scared of a natural birth - you'll be fine'. Been told be in hopsital for 4 days, just feel more deflated than i already did, and my cramp is worst after all that sitting! Sorry for the rant x

Thanks rach - have to look for them tomorrow now as got out so late. Fxed crossed it was just a little high that one time. I always google my blood pressure, as i never understand it! You get much painting done today?


----------



## goddess25

Lou just checked in to see what the info was on your C section. Can't belive you had such a crap appointment they really dont think about us as being people sometimes. I am sure the letter wont come and you will be following up on it, buggers. Sorry it was so crap.

I would recommend the Arnica tablets they are known to be pretty good although I have never tried them myself.

Rach I hope you dont have PE... hope the swelling subsides and your elevated BP was a blip. Good luck on Friday.

Dont have much news. Went to Mount Baker today in Washington it was really pretty i will put a fb pic on later. Really nice and sunny and the scenery was great, we had went once before but it was cloudy and we couldn't see the mountains.

Had Livi at her injections yesterday she is now 12lb8oz so she has put on loads so really pleased about that. She was a little trooper, tolerated the 3 injections really well, she slept from 10pm till 6am this morning so that was nice. She was so much better than Euan with his first jabs I wonder if the whole female tolerating things better starts this young.


----------



## kanga

Well done Livi with the weight gain & being so good for the injections. What was the weather like in Washington Jo? DH is going to Dallus next week which I think is near by (he is flying to Dallus airport which is where Die Hard 2 was based !!)

Lou. so sorry about your rubbish appt. Was it at the doctors or at the hospital? THat is truly rubbish. You could always go and see your doc for more info and a more detailed chat. If your doc isnt comfortable talknig about c-sections cos its not their area of expertise, they may refer you again so you can have a 'proper' appointment. Its so frustrating when you get fobbed off by people who want to go home, grrrrrrrrr.

At least you can find out lots on here by reading peoples posts and asking questions. A friend had a planned section and said it was fab (she has neck./back issues so couldnt put her body under the pressure of pushing a baby out). And she would recommend it! Surgery is scary, especially going into theatre where it is so cold. But the nurses will really look after you and make you really relaxed and you won't feel a thing. You will probably be shaking as you walk down to theatre but dh will be with you to hold your hand.

Really hope you get your letter soon

No more painting being done this week! I am having a rest, I have decided. Working from home tomorrow so going to catch up on the washing and maybe some gardening and maybe go and order the sofas. And I want to go to Boots to buy my hospitaL BAG STUFF - mUM can come with me, she will enjoy that

Then nany shower on Sunday. Praying for good weather!!!!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies, was really upset by our treatment yesterday. It was the hospital rach, i was quite shocked. Was up late feeling down about it all yesterday, so got up, popped ipod on and took dog for hour and half walk to clear my head. Then got back, rung the hospital and managed to get through to the right person. Pre op 11th, op 17th! So now need to work out what to do with DH paternity leave, as seems silly for him to start it when i'm in hospital for 3 to 4 days, when i'll need him more when home.

Thanks rachel - so nice to hear a positive story about it. Guess once the baby is out i'll forget what is actually happening as i'll be holding my LO!

Great news Jo that livi is doing so well weight wise. What a trooper doing so well with her injections! And a nice sleep after too! Looking forward to see the pics of mount baker, sounds lovely!

Rachel think the weather should be warm on sunday for your baby shower. Know it is suppose to be warming up and the wind dropping. Have fun with the gardening and hospital bag shopping. I got most of my tolieties from the marriott hotel we stayed at!


----------



## goddess25

Rach - the weather is kinda crappy in Washington right now but that is Washington on the North West. Texas is very south and closer to Washington DC. It should be very hot there right now I would imagine as alot of Texas borders Mexico. Have a wonderful shower.

Lou- glad you have some dates. I am so excited for you, at least you know your going to see your baby on the 17th only 11 days away..woohooo..on a positive note you dont have to go potentially 2 weeks overdue.


----------



## cutelou101

Rach - hope you have a great baby shower today! Suppose to be sunny and warm after the early rain has cleared so you should have a lovely day. Think Die hard 2 was based in Dallus airport in Washington DC (we watch die hard and die hard 2 every christmas!), which is east coast. Should be nice weather on the east coast in May i think for DH.

Thanks Jo, yeah feel really weird. Think i'm going to give DH a list of things to do next weekend so we all prepared. Mind you i was back at hospital yesterday. Had bad period type cramps from 1pm, turned into contractions at 6pm every 20 mins. So off i go down hospital as i'm suppose to, they are showing up on the montioring, but as still no dilation i'm sent home. So was told could be start of something, could not. So on watch today. Contractions still there, but still far apart. Unless there is a major change, i'm to stay at home.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## goddess25

Rach - enjoy your shower.

Lou - its pants having the contractions etc when your having a c-section. Hope everything is ok today and you are able to be at home. Take care.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo, yep been at home all day, still there but no longer regular. So weird as with normal position you would wait it out, but as I habe no idea howd id know if I was dilating I end up going in then feel bad for wasting their time


----------



## goddess25

Dont feel bad about wasting there time because that is what they are there for. The health of you and your baby are way more important, and like you say you have no idea what is happening you cant just presume that your not dilating because you haven't been doing so up till now. I am sure they would rather that you go in and be checked out rather than having an emergency c-section instead if you end up being dilated.

Its almost Monday and your going to have a baby this week. :) :) :) :) :hugs:


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo xxx :hugs: your right I shouldnt feel bad. Think I felt bad as they were busy. yey! Not too long now till lo is here! 

You been up to much this weekend Jo?


----------



## kanga

hI ladies

Shower was ab fab! I loved it! Mum and Auntie did an excellent job of organising everything, everyone thought so and had a fab time. We played loads of games, the food was delicious and the weather was good. Couldn't ask for much more!

Last night I had really really bad pains in lower uterus/top of leg. It was so painful I was calling out in pain. It came and went 3 times. Each wave got more intense. I kept thinking 'I;m only 32 weeks' it better not be the baby!

Anyways, Mum panicked and phoned an ambulance who checked me over and diagnosed .............. cramp!!!!!!!!! How embarrasing.

Just had docs appt too to check for PE signs. He has referred me to the hospital, so I'm going there at 3.20 today.


----------



## kanga

Any more contractions Lou? x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Rach - so glad you enjoyed your baby shower, sounds fab! Glad everythings ok, when i was reading it i thought it sounded like cramp. I get it in the night and wake up in a shot of pain, god it's painful! Did he check your blood pressure today? Hope all goes well at the hospital this afternoon xxx

They all subsided yesterday evening, getting the odd one here and there now, with just a constant period type cramp as normal. Just back from my daily hour and half dog walk (i'm sure my dog thinks i've gone mad, he keeps trying to take short cuts!). Now really need to do all the house work, don't think i did it last week, and my mum's over for a visit tomorrow so need to de-fur the house!


----------



## kanga

Happy housework day! That's well funny re your dog. He needsto take advantage of the long walkies while he can tell him ;)


----------



## kanga

Jo, as an experienced Mummy! How long are those bouncy chair/rocker thingys used for? I;m just wondering how juch to spend on one. They vary from £20 to £100 but if its just for a few months, I may just get a cheepy x


----------



## cutelou101

Hope the appointment went well rach xxx 

You would think he would be making the most of them, if i didn't know him better i would think 'aww bless he is thinking of me' but i know he is trying to take the short cuts to get to the park quicker to play ball! Won't be able to take him and LO out for a while after section which i will miss, really enjoy the exercise. He is a good boy being walked, but if he see's a cat he is so strong and pulls hard - so he'll have to wait for DH to take him!

Well i'm spent! Managed to do downstairs, and attempted to mow the garden, managed the edges of the grass. It was too long for me to mow the whole thing. I'll have to do bathroom tomorrow before she gets here, and then just shut the doors upstairs! lol! Just need to muster the energy to take dog out for walk again, we had new grass put down 4 weeks ago - so he still can't go out for his toliet breaks on it - which means more walks!

Oh Jo i have a question too for an experienced mummy - do you need waterproof mattress covers on moses baskets? I have one for the cot, but never got one for the moses basket.


----------



## goddess25

Lou glad the contractions have subsided and your little dog sounds so cute. I am sure he will miss you taking him out afterwards too until your healed up and ready to be out walking.

Rach glad you had a good time at your baby shower it sounds like you had lots of fun apart from the visit from the ambulance. The cramps at this stage certainly can be painful and when you dont know what to expect its difficult.

In regards to the questions from you both.

Rach - I never bought a jumper, we bought a swing instead which can be used as a swing until the reach a certain weight, then the seat part can be removed from the frame and it is like a wee rocking chair then it can be used as a fixed chair without the rocker till about 1.5 yrs old. We liked that one. Olivia is using the swing just now too. We bought a jolly jumper that fits onto the door frame.

Lou I never bought a waterproof pad for bassinet/moses basket but the mattress pad for ours isnt cloth, its that shiny plastic that is easily wiped so it wasn't an issue for us. It doesn't hurt to get one if you can find one.

Didn't do anything this weekend, cleaned the bathrooms and looked out cases and trying to do some washing. We go home on Wednesday so just getting organised for that.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo, check mattress today and its one of those wipe clean ones so all good. You was right about having to chase hospital.about my letter. Didnt arrive today, so rung up. They claim they sent it on the 5th , so lost in the post. So she said she would bring a copy over when im in for pre op tomorrow.

Rach hope all went well at hospital xxx

Jo you must be exited about heading home! How is the packing going?


----------



## goddess25

Packing went well and we are now home. It's lovely to see everyone.


----------



## cutelou101

:hi: ladies

Hope everyone us having a nice weekend!

Jo hoe you are enjoying being back home and seeing everyone.

Didnt get as much done this weekend as I wanted, tidying the garden tooklonger than we thought. Tiny bit of housework tomorrow, mums over to keep me company then think me and dh going for meal.in evening . Cant believe its only a day to go.now! Still doesnt seem real


----------



## goddess25

Am checking in on you Louise. Baby will be here by now but I know you will still be in the hospital. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Jo, aww thanks. xx I'm due into hospital tomorrow, 8am. Have no idea where i am on the list. I'll try and update this or fb as soon as i can. Otherwise i'll get dh to tag me in a post he does on fb. Not sure what the 3g signal be like at the hospital. Barely slept last night, god knows how i will be tonight. Maybe i will be having that 2am snack the anthesticist reconmended!


----------



## goddess25

Ah good. I thought it was c section on Friday past. Good luck tomorrow it's going to be a great day tomorrow. Don't worry about posting let us know when you can.


----------



## kanga

Good luck for tomorrow Lou! What an exciting day. Enjoy eveyr minute. Can't wait to see piccies of your lo. How are you feeling today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, thanks so much for the well wishes for tomorrow! ekk! Still doesnt real real. My mum came today and helped clean the house. Bathroom has never looked that clean before! Feeling ok, off to meet dh for dinner! Hoping we arent waiting too ling tomorrow.


----------



## kanga

I hope you're not waiting too long either but expect to so youre not disappointed!


----------



## cutelou101

Just had spot of luck. Got food bill and was missing drinks, starters and deserts. We owed up, but he let us have the cheaper bill! Honesty paid off, fxed our luck continues!


----------



## cutelou101

Well ladies - baby turned over night! Decided.at 39 weeks that head first is way to go! So better get on my ball and walking!


----------



## kanga

wow Lou, two days of luck! They say these things happen in 3's.

Have fun with the ball & walking. What a well behaved baby!


----------



## hb1

Hi Ladies - Lou getting close and you Rach!! And Jo is back on home turf - should've arranged a ccs meet but I bet you're all booked up and everyone so busy.

I've been meaning to come back and post for ages but have photos to upload and a whole load to update and not time to type or do - 'tis busy being a mummy - so wanted to do it justice but no chance - so just letting you know I'm still here thinking of you all and will start to put together an update and get it loaded up with pics.... 

love to all and Lou - so glad LO turned - now just for the exit strategy!! good luck - am sure it'll be quick and painless - just remember to relax and long slow breathing - get your OH to keep you focused and on track if you start to move away from that. Time your contractions and once you know how long they are you'll know when you're passed the "peak" and it's easing off again.

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Cyber cyclers - good to see all is well with the pregnancies Lou and Rachel - I just don't get chance to get on here enough but I've read through last 5 pages(OH putting Thalia to bed tonight so I've got a few minutes to myself) Lou such good news LO turned - though must have been funny you'd prob got yourself ready for c section and to meet the LO and she had other ideas bless her!!

Rachel, how long for you now? About 7 weeks? It will go so so so quickly, all I can say is SLEEP while you have the chance!!!!

Jo - I didn't know you were back, are you having a lovely time? We shoudl have organised a meeting - we must def do it for next time.

It was this time last year I found out I was pregnant, what a difference a year makes, now all cyber cycle sisters have babies(or very nearly). It'll be a race on for whose pregnant again soon!! Though not sure I'll be having another after my early arrival, so scary and not sure could put another baby through it, though I'm an only child and always desperately wanted siblings so not sure..


So all ok here with us, Thalia very small but very alert, she's behind with her motor skills a bit but only to be expected, doctors etc all happy with her progress and cognitively she's ahead. I do get anxious when she's behind other term babies with same age as her adjusted age with milestones like rolling and grabbing (shes just started batting and grabbing now )and but I'm trying not to compare and she'll catch up in her own time.

Will try and get on more but I tend to check more on FB for your updates - am watching every day for yours now Lou. xxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

Helen so great to hear from you, glad you and ollie are doing well. Looking forward to your full update xx

Lucy great to hear from you too. Glad thalia is doing well and the doctors are happy with her. She is looking lovely when i see her on fb xxx Wonder who will be first with anouther pregnancy?? Think if we did have anouther it would be a big age gap! 

Rachel are you almost on maternity leave now? 

Jo hope you are enjoying being home. xxx

Must def sort out a meet next time, be so nice to meet everyone in the flesh.

I still can't believe that LO managed to turn at 38+6 and i didn't even notice! Decideed against home birth now just in case it does it again and i dont notice. Worried now i will go overdue as LO is still so high, and doubt it will be able to engage that quick. I feel fustrated already (DH keeps reminding me that due date is tuesday coming, but i feel like i'm already overdue as had geared myself up for meeting LO last tuesday). I'm really worried i'll end up being induced as it was such a late turn. I can't find anything online about that late a turn and how long natural labour took to start. Doing two 1 hour and half walks a day with the dog, then always on my ball watching tv, but baby still so high. Guess i'll have to wait and see what midwife says on Tuesday. Sorry for the moan, just feeling a little worried and down. Weekend now so least will have DH here to entertain me and keep my mind off the waiting!!!


----------



## goddess25

So glad to hear Lou that baby turned. Hoping that baby starts to drop soon.

Nice to see some posts from Helen and Lucy.

Having a nice time at home but its very stressfull at times. Hope your all having a good week.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, just a quick post to update you on midwife today. Well LO stayed head down and is now fully engaged (the midwife laughed as it's done it all in the last week!). Been having mild contractions about every 20 mins since sunday, nothing has happened so just BH but midwife hopes it's good sign something might happen soon. Got sweep booked for next tuesday, and my induction date is 7th June (which she hopes i won't need). 

Had +1 protein and leu +++, not really sure what it means as blood pressure was normal at 120/65. Gotta do anouther urine test that goes off for testing. must remember to do it!

Hope everyone is having a nice week xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OOOoooH good luck Lou sounds like it won't be long now - am sure baby will come before induction date xxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Wow Lou! Bet LO is here by the end of the weekend


----------



## goddess25

Just checking in to see any updates on baby Stratton. All sounds promising Lou hope baby is here very soon.


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all doing well. It's Sunday and have had a very nice week. We only have 2 more days and we return home on Wednesday which I am looking forward to actually. Going to miss everyone but looking forward to being a family again.


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies,

40+5 today! Feel like i'm heading for a June baby! Thought it could be the start of something yesterday, terrible back ache, and tightenings all day every 10 mins. But sleep through night and everything just the same as yesterday, no change. Just feel teased! 

Jo glad you've had a nice week, did you get up to much?

Hope everyone is having nice bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## kanga

40+5 wow! Go Lou! How are you feeling, sounds like you're doing ab fab with everything. Shame you keep getting teased!

I'm just really tired. And a bit p'd off right now. Ralph is on a stag do (he initially said he would be back today but its tomorrow now) and he's not answering his phone. I bet he comes home hanging tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach, feeling rubbish really. Tears this morning, my poor dh im a pain to live with im sure. Pains again all yesterday, got to 6 mins apart had to.stop what I was doing. So I think ill get some sleep, and I wake up normal again. Well still back ache and period pains. Got sweep tomorrow and dreading to be told im not dilated or effaced!

Hope Ralph isnt home too late today, its a pain when they wont answer the phone. Hope you got a good nights sleep and feeling more awake today x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

Midwife update: Sweep was fine, not at all painful or anything. The midwife was very impressed with how relaxed i was, she said if she didn't know better she would think it wasn't my first baby. I'm 1cm can strech to 2cm, partially effaced. Cervix is forward and baby is right there and ready. She said basically my body is all ready, i just need to go into labour!


----------



## kanga

exciting much! So it could be any moment now, you must be to happy

One of my nct group has had her baby already! She was due the day before me but had a c section at the weekend!! Also, one other of the 6 in the group, her waters broke during nct on Saturday. So we may have 2 babies by now. I am going to be the last, I can see it now!!!!


----------



## hb1

Wow Lou - close :hugs: :happydance:

Don't worry about DH - this is his job right now - purely supporting you - he has your back i'm sure :) hopefully he is making you your 1st brew after you've met your LO and come home.

Hang in there Rach - when he gets here it'll be a whirlwind - this is the calm before the storm!!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Just poping by to say hi :flower: hope everyone and babies and bumps are doing ok :) x


----------



## goddess25

Lou has had her baby. She posted it on facebook. I will let her fill in all the details.
Congratulations Lou.


----------



## kanga

Just seen! Congrats Lou, hope the birth went well and you're feeling good xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Just poping by to say hi :flower: hope everyone and babies and bumps are doing ok :) x

And you too - v cute avatar btw :)

Lou :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats""

must join everyne on fb as i need to see all these babies!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen you should join us all on facebook, I think we are all on it and its nice to see all the new pics of the babies.

Hope your all having a good weekend, Euan and Livi are still a bit poorly with there colds but going to head out to the beach just for an hour to get them outside then will head home again for lunch time. We have an eventful day tomorrow, going to a Thomas the tank engine themed day and having a ride on Thomas so Euan should be very excited by that, and I cant wait to see his little face. He will either love it or be a bit overwhelmed and a bit scared. I will let you know.

Rach - how are you feeling?


----------



## kanga

I'm doing 'ok'. Just come back from a spa day which was fab, I feel really relaxed now and even had a 2 hour snooze this afternoon!!

Baby doing somersaults on the way home & loads of bh, so i was really uncomfortable on the wya home. I'm hoping he goes to sleep now so I can get some rest

Building his furniture tonight/tomorrow, exciting!!

I'm looking forward to reading Lou's birth story xxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Me too. 

It is really exciting getting everything ready for the baby. Not too long now until your due date.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Finely got a moment to sit down and write my birth story, its a long one but be nice to get it all down into words. Thanks for all the congrats!

So i had the sweep at 11am on Tuesday 31st, and at 11pm i started to get bad period pains, so i took a paracetamol and went to bed. I woke at 2.30am in pain, contractions coming every 7 minutes. I got up and ran a bath and relaxed in there for an hour and half. Once the water had gone cold i got up and went downstairs on my ball. By 5am it was getting more painful and 5 to 6 minutes apart so went and woke Paul. I laid with paul until 7.30, holding his hand each time a contraction came. Decided to try get back on the ball. They started to come every 4 minutes so called the hospital and they asked me to come in.

We got there and got put over in a room on the high risk area, as the room in low risk was being cleaned. They kept putting off examining me to see how far i had gone. The contractions had changed to 6 minutes apart while we were in there. When she finely checked me she said i was still 1 to 2 cm, exactly the same as 11am the day before, and gave me anouther sweep. I felt gutted! The midwife was really pesimistic and said it was unlikley to be anything, and maybe i should do a walk and see if it developed into something.

So home we went. I tried to nap, but the contractions were too painful. So we decided to walk to the pub for a drink, then head back. About 30 minute walk there, then same back. On the way there they were coming every 3 to 6 minutes, just having to stop as they came and went. about 1 minute long. We had our drink then headed back. The moment i started to walk the pain was intense, and i couldn't tell what were contractions and what weren't. I had no idea how i was going to get home, i couldn't walk. Paul was trying to get me to breath slowly and help me along. Somehow we got back, i had to stop so many times, i had my eyes closed when walking as was in so much pain. But i could not work out the timing for the contractions. 

Paul ran me a bath when i got back, and it was a relief. Worked out they were 5 minutes apart. Paul cooked dinner, then we watched Blue Bloods but i couldn't face dinner, the pain that never stopped had started again. I decided to make my decision whether to call the hospital after the apprentice, but i made it too 9.50 and started crying as i just couldn't cope with the pain anymore. I rang the hospital, said i had no idea how long and how often as i was in constant pain. They said to come in.

When we got to the hospital at 11pm on 1st June (24 hours since it first started) we got sent to the low risk birthing unit and i got the birthing pool room. I had a midwife and a student examine me. The student went first and said 3cm, i felt deflated. The midwife then examined me and said no a definate 4cm, then asked if she could do a strech and sweep. I said yes, and OMG what she did in there i have no idea, but it felt like she was ripping the baby out! Paul was in shock! We were told we could stay and i felt so relieved as i was so tired and in pain already. 

Contractions started coming every 4 mins and by 12 i asked for pain relief. She gave me gas and air and it made a load of difference. I was having contractions in 3's (a mild one, a strong one, and one i called a sneaky one -mild go away then come back strong). Gas and air made me feel like i was drunk, think i was talking rubbish to Paul which he found funny but made the contractions bearable. I was due another examination at 3am.

3am came and no midwife, they were starting to hurt more, so i got on the bed for a rest (i was on the ball before). A midwife came in at 3.20, and we were told my midwife had gone for her break, so i could not have my examination until 4am when she got back. When she returned she examined me, my waters broke and she said i was 5cm, she said it is around 1/2cm an hour (so in my head i worked out anouther 10 hours, how will i cope). Gutted again, she ran the birthing pool. It was becoming very unbearable as i was so tired by this point. 

I got in the pool but it did no good and i asked paul to call the midwife as i wanted an epidural so i could get some rest from the pain. We was informed my one had been called out, and i could not have an epidural as the high risk ward was full, so it was pethidine or nothing. I said no as it was something i never wanted. Paul asked if i was sure as he knew how much pain i was in. It was constant again, i couldn't tell contractions from no contractions. I got out the pool as i needed the loo (and this is where it goes blurry). We had to share a toliet with the next door room, i was locked. Paul said i started shouting 'i need to go, get out my toliet (i'm never like this). Temp midwife came in, guess they opened the door and said again, pethidine for nothing, Paul said she really was horrid. I just said yes as i couldn't cope.

The next 4 hours are a drug filled blur, Paul said it was the bit he hated most as it wasn't me anymore. I can remember coming round for a contraction, attempt to suck on gas and air, saying 'i'm so sorry, i can't do this'. Then out of it again. Paul said he felt helpless, but finely at 8am a new midwife came in and spoke to him about this and that which he said calmed him down, saying my check was late again as the midwife who was assigned to me was delivering anouther baby.

I then remember coming round and saying i really needed to go to the loo. Paul started to help me go to the toliet when the midwife came in. She said to let me go, but it is properly the baby. I remember trying to go, and saying it felt weird. So she got me up and examined me. I was well on the way to delivering him before they had even got into the room. 

They popped me on a stool and i started pushing. 25 minutes later my little boy was born, i do remember this which i'm pleased about. They popped him up straight on me, then while she was sorting out the cord all of a sudden he was taken from me and rushed out the room. a code Blue was called and Paul rushed out after them. The midwife tried to calm me down, but i was so worried. A few minutes later Paul returned crying saying he was ok. He had needed oxygen due the the pethidine as his breathing had laboured and he was blue. He was then returned to my arms all warm in a blanket and the midwife helped me feed. 

Baby Foley weighed 8lb 3oz and was born 9.42 am on Thursday 2nd June. I have no tears or stiches and am feeling very well and up and about. We were kept in for obs for a day, and came home Friday at 4pm. He is now feeding very well and is bright and alert. I still feel bad about the pethidine due to the scare as it was that which caused it, but now he is home and feeding well i know he is fine and he won't remember. 

Despite a long painful labour, i am so pleased he was born naturally rather than c section, as i am feeling so well and up and about already, though the midwifes are still amazed he turned as he was not small!

Sorry it was such a long story, some pics of my little boy.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0014.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0018.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kanga

That's a lovely birth story Lou. Sounds like the middle went a bit hazy (I didnt realise pethidine had that sort of dramatic effect, thanks for the info!!) but you remember all the important bits.

I bet you can't believe its happened and Foley is here, is it all a bit surreal atm?

xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Lou on the birth of Foley. 

You certainly had quite the journey and you must have been so scared when they called a code blue. Try to remember and know that Foley is fine, dont beat yourself up about the Pethidine you did what you had to do to get through it. I can't believe they wouldn't arrange an epi. I am glad that you went a bit hazy in the middle it sounds like you had a hard time of it.

Anyhow Foley is here and enjoying snuggles and love. I am so very happy for you.

Rach - its your turn next.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Rachel and Jo! He is so lovely and doing really well so i am very pleased. Having a bit of a growth spert today i think as he is feeding a lot, but it's quite nice to just put feet up and feed.

Think the problem was my actual midwife who knew i did not want pethidine left at the wrong time. She got called out for a home birth so i got the sub, who wasn't very nice at all. She came back to check on me, and told Paul to push for the epi, but by then i had pethidine so was no point as i was out of it. Wanted the epi so i could rest a bit and remember it. 

Rach - the midwife that came and spoke to paul at 8 was talking to him about the pethidine. He was worried i was too out of it to push. She told him that the body will use the drug until it needed it no more, then the person should just come round. Its the same family as herion! I only had a single dose, god knows what a double dose does! 

No long now Rach! How are you enjoyng maternity leave?

Are you enjoying being back home Jo? Hope the colds have got better x

Helen be great for you to join us all on facebook. its lovely being able to see all the pics x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Lou, what a story, you must have been so exhausted by the end. I'm glad you remember all the good bits, and no tears/stitches is fantastic. The code blue must have been terrifying but glad they got Foley(gorgeous name)back to you quickly. Sounds like he's doing really well. Give Foley a big kiss and a cuddle from me - oooh I'm broody for another newborn!!!!!

Rach, how long now??? Can't wait for your birth story

And yes Helen get yourself on facebook xx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsG5

That sounded all very dramatic Lou but really glad you remembered the important bits. I'm glad wee Foley is doing well, you'll be amazed at how quickly time will fly.


----------



## goddess25

All sounds like it's going great with foley. How are you finding the feeding?


----------



## kanga

HI everyone. I'm 37 weeks today :happydance:

Had a few days in hospital this week (full story in my journal!) but now home. I advertised for a cleaner last week and she is here and cleaning upstairs. It feels weird having someone clean the house for me!!!

How are all our babies doing? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

A cleaner sounds wonderful. Go for it. Its amazing your at term now, well done.


----------



## cutelou101

Cleaner sounds great rach! I had one once for one off clean, it was weird but lovely when finished. Wow 37 weeks! Not long now, glad alls ok. Xx you getting excited? 

Feeding going ok thanks Jo, he put on weight in first 5 days! Wonder what he will be on Monday! Just a little cracked and sore, but hopeforly healing now. No longer hurts when feeding so think we have our positing right now. 

Hes a funny boy feeding side, seems to like long 3 to 4 hour cluster feed late evening, then long 5 hour sleep. So up late, but getting good period of kip, so feeling ok.

Thanks Lucy and toni! X hope Thomas and thalia are doing well x


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like Foley is doing fantastic with the feeding. I saw your status update on FB about his weight gain, well done! He is probably going the same weigh as Livi, no one can believe she is exclusively breast fed cos she is pretty big for her age.


----------



## hb1

Fab Lou!! It's such a relief when they put on weight :) and getting good sleep so early on - must be fab - well done Foley too :)

Rach - 37 weeks :yipee: you'll be writing your birth story b4 you know it!! v jealous of the cleaner - i think i may insist on one nce a week when i go back to work!!

Hope all is well Jo

Hope everyone and their LOs are doing fab :)

hx


----------



## kanga

Hi H! Hows Oliver doing. Congrats on your 4 month bf milestone, gosh is it 4 months already ?!

xx


----------



## Hotpinkangelx

Hello girls  sorry i was mia, bnb wouldn't let me on :-( i've had to re register!!! Anyway, i'm back now!! Congratulations on baby foley Lou, he's gorgeous!!! Xx i'll have quite a few pages to go back to catch up on, although i have been reading, but not allowed to post! Hope everyone (and babies!!) are well? Oliver is 4 months old now (17 weeks) but he's been poorly recently. He has reflux, and upper respiratory tract problems which means he's constantly coughing, blocked up, and his throat is really inflamed. He's a lovely baby though, always smiling and we've all settled into a routine nicely! Rachel, you're next!! Anything happening yet? Em xx


----------



## kanga

Wondered where you'd gone Em, I've been following you on fb!! Sorry Oliver has been ill, is he on the up now? Are the RT probs likely to be long term or is it just something he's going through?

Nothing happening with me & baby yet, although I did just catch my bump in the mirror and he looks lower down than normal. I'm expecting to go overdue by 10 days. I'm not feeling prepared at all and am really busy atm, and could just do with 2 weeks doing nothing! Currently 37+3

Had problems with the nursery furniture. We splashed out on the M&P Orchard range but 2 bits were delivered with faults. And the replacements were also faulty! Grr. So hoping the 2nd replacements this week are ok and we can get the furniture finishe dthis week. Then on to the soft furnishings lol

Does anyone know if I need to sterilise dummies before I give them to baby? Or can you just take them out the packet and put them straight in babys mouth?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hotpinkangelx

I'm not sure, hopefully not a long term problem, it's hard seeing him not well. Definately sterilise the dummies  hope the furniture problem is sorted soon, won't be long until baby's here! How exciting!! Do you have a name yet? Xx

Helen you should definately get yourself on facebook! I love looking at all the baby photos! Well done on 4 month breastfeeding milestone  x


----------



## goddess25

Emma nice to have you back. Hope Ollie is feeling better.


----------



## Hotpinkangelx

Thanks Jo  how are you and livi doing? Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi em - welcome back. Sorry to hear Ollie has been so unwell, hope he gets better soon for you. He is looking so sweet in his pictures!

Well done Helen for your 4 month BF milestone, how is little Ollie doing?

Great to hear Livi is gaining weight so well Jo. Is your DH still on leave with you?

Rach hope your furniture is sorted this week so you can get your nursery finished. When are you next at the midwife? The dummies do need sterilising, the ones i got could be done in boiling water. But i've not used mine yet.

Had the health visitor today, she was amazed by his weight gain too. 8oz above birth weight at day 11. Breastfeeding going well, he has a long feed late evening after his bath, then wakes around 2 to 4, then again at 6 to 8. DH goes back to work next week, but we have booked a mid week break to suffolk for the week after so just a week to try me, Foley and the dog together.


----------



## goddess25

Emma we are doing great thanks.

Lou sounds like your all doing great and adjusting well to having a baby around. Dh goes back to work tonight and no more leave for him until next year so that's a bit rubbish. Your break will be nice and it's amazing how much you will take away with you for 1 tiny person. 

Not much happening here. Thinking about buying a new house but need to figure a few things out first. Don't even know if we would get another mortgage right now with me being on maternity leave. 
It's 8.40 am livi woke up about an hour ago and she slept right through the night from 9 last night, she woke up screaming because she was so hungry and ended up doing that mad head bob frantically to get my nipples. She is now lying on the bed cooing happily to herself while I write on here. Euan is still sleeping. Yay for sleepy children.


----------



## hb1

Em - Ollie had this ( we had it together :( ) and I found Karvol plugins, calpol, saline nasal spray and tilting his crib helped.... good job on the routine :thumbup: - what is your routine anyhoo? I'm not sure I have one lol!

Hope the furniture is sorted Rach - at least you've got loads on to keep you occupied! Sorry you were in hospital - read on your journal - at least they're keeping an eye on you. I didn't get my waterbirth in the end but that all melted away once he was here...

Pants about OH's hols Jo :hugs: I would love to move too but it isn't the time and the cash needed these days is silly along with solicitors and estate agents fees and surveys and stamp duty - will have to stay in the tiny cottage for now!!

Well done on the weight gain Lou and Foley - fab infact!! :thumbup:loving the pic in your avatar - Foley must go to the same hairdresser as Ollie :) 

Still haven't done my update - naughty me!! promise will do better!

hx


----------



## hb1

ps Rach - I found (especially as not sterilising bottles as bf ) that a little tupperware with a milton sterilising fluid is great - it lasts 24 hours and you just pop whatever in there ( nipple shields and syringe for calpol with teething at mo and sometimes his teethers - but also pump stuff when I express ) and it's sterilised in 15 mins - just tip out the water in the morning and refill and add a dash of the fluid and it's ready again


----------



## kanga

cheers Helen, will look into getting some of that x


----------



## goddess25

I feel bad now as i havent bothered sterilising dummies. I did before using them the first time but now i just quickly wash it and keep the caps on. I suppose I still should really.

Went to the docs this morning as boob still v sore.. didnt want to go into too much detail on here its all in my journal if your interested... short story
3 1/2 weeks ago blocked milk duct and pain and a big lump, duct unblocked, lump left but had massive milk bleb (blister) on half my nipple , burning and sore for last few weeks and getting worse, its making me dread feeds and it also made me cry last night.

Anyway doc is pretty sure i have thrush in my boob so have lots of ointments to put on now, hope it gets better soon as last night i was close to stopping.


----------



## kanga

I'll just copy and paste this from my 3rd tri post : .............


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My doctor has suggested inducing me before my due date as my bp is getting a bit out of control and he feels the only way to solve that and avoid pe, is to deliver the baby

He suggested induction at 38-39 weeks. I am not keen because:

- if my body was ready to give birth, it would
- it could be a few days of pessarys, drips, pain and end in failure and therefore c-section anyway
- i understand that a high percentage of induced pregnancies end in assisted delivery, which i do not want

So I am thinking, should I refuse induction and just go straight for a c-section. The downsides are:

- could limit the number of future children we have
- harder recovrey (but i am not too bothered about this. I wont be the first person to have a c-section and plently of people have managed to recover adequately with family support!)

What are your opinions please ladies. What would you do and why ?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

It's a difficult one Rach but from friends that have had c sections emergency ones after failed inductions and medical interventions vs planned c sections they have told me they recovered much faster from planned one. 

Sorry your having to make this choice but if your BP continues then you know you have to do what is safe for both you and baby. 

It's a hard choice to make though. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Ps I think I would do the planned section based on what friends have told me but you never know an induction might go great and you could have a normal delivery they don't all end in emergency sections.


----------



## kanga

Thanks Jo. I would love an induction if there was more certainty of outcome. But it just seems I would be setting myself up for a long, painful and intervened labour, with a high probability of ending in a section.

Hopefully he will just come over the weekend!!


----------



## hb1

Rach - could they not play it by ear??


----------



## hb1

Jo - hope the breasticles sort themselves out soon!!


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> Rach - could they not play it by ear??

Good q - I'll ask the consultant on Monday. I guess they could just be wanting to put a fire out before it gets out of control, but whats to say it will get out of control!


----------



## mrsG5

Have they said an elective section is an option rather than induction? \it's a difficult one but personally i would defer to the medics preferred option. The way i see it they have much more knowledge to make decisions than us when it comes to the safest option, but thats just me. 

it's a tough call. Hope it all works out x


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck on Monday take in a list of questions and ask about the outcomes of everything and in there experience what would they recommend and why. Is your hubby able to go with you?


----------



## kanga

Yep Ralph is going to come along too. You can refuse induction - it will be interesting to see what they say if I do. They may say, wait & go into labour naturally then (in which case, why are they inducing!) or they may say c-section. If they're telling me there's a medical reason for inducing the pregnancy early then my insurance pays for a c-section.

I am now leaning towards induction. Have read many stories and they aren't all bad! PMA!


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck on Monday rachel. Def take a list of questions and make sure they answer them fully for you. Glad ralph is going with you. 

It's a hard decision to make, but as you say there is a lot of positive induction stories. My friend refused induction, and they made her go in every day for fetal monitoring and bp. It may depend on the hospital though. 

Jo hope the boobie is feeling better and it's a bit more comfortable for nursing x


----------



## goddess25

Good I am glad Ralph is going with you. Keep reading up the positive induction stories too. Have a great weekend and hope your feeling ok Rach.

Lou your new pic is lovely.

Boob is much better, i can now nurse without crying and tensing my whole body up for the pain, so thats fab. Its still a bit sore but I can cope with it more now.


----------



## Hotpinkangelx

It's a hard one Rach, my friend was recently induced at 38 + 4 and it didn't work, they had her in hospital for 2 days but nothing happened, so they had to try again a week later. It depends on if your body is receptive to being induced. Hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo, think he is trying to eat his toys rather than look at them.

Glad the boob is feeling better and your feeling more comfortable. 

Think ill be going to doc tomorrow. Had sore boob since Friday, hes feeding well and seems to be emptying it, but its still sore, got red rash and hard lump. Feeding laying down today, to try to see if that shifts it by changing position. Hes cluster feeding too so good in a way as may help. Tried heat and massage, but no luck.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## goddess25

Having a slow start... Steven is off Sundays and Mondays but we skype my parents on a Sunday and his on a Monday so we find it difficult to get going. Euan is still slowly munching his way through the kitchen.. he got up at 9.30 and so far has had 2 bowls of cheerios and is on his 2nd piece of toast and banana.

We are supposed to be going out today, kids are dressed and ready. I need to shower and get ready so really I should be doing that rather than coming on here.

Thinking of you Rach, hope it goes well tomorrow.


----------



## goddess25

Lou hope the pain in your boob gets better soon, its frustrating and takes a lot out of you when you have to feed so much in the early days.

Mine was better but its getting worse again, so I am wondering if Livi has reinfected me again or I might need stronger cream. Who knows. Its still better than it was.


----------



## cutelou101

Did they not give anything to treat livi at same time? Hope it doesn't get too bad for you. Hope you have a nice family day, do you have anything nice planned?

Tiring today, he's barely put me down all day. Wondering if he will ever sleep! 

Hope it all goes well tomorrow rach x


----------



## Hotpinkangelx

Just checking in on you Rachel..hope today went well x


----------



## kanga

BP was 140/90 so pretty ok for me. Going back on Thursday and then next Monday just for more monitoring. They have booked me an induction for 2 July! I am ok with it. Quite nice having an end date in sight really. And the more I read up the induction stories, the more it seems fine. Also c-section recovery doesnt seem much fun! 

I might ask if they can bring it forward a few days. Or maybe give me a sweep when I go in on Monday to see if that gets anything flowing. Its strange sitting here knowing in 2 weeks our baby will be here!

Oh dear, we seem to be suffering sore boobies atm. Hows yours Jo? And Lou? I bought some breast pads that you put in the fridge (like cool packs!) from John Lewis which I think are for sore boobies. I'm no expert tho. Do you think its mastitis?

How much does Foley weigh now Lou? xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Rachel, must be nice knowing you have a date now. Glad the BP was ok today and your feeling good about the induction. Really isn't long now, it will fly by! Are you all ready for the arrival? Don't see why they wouldn't try the sweep on Monday as you'll be almost 40 weeks, and it only works if your ready, so would just be a push in natures right direction. 

Boobs feeling better thanks rach. Yeah doc thinks it was an infection, it was worse on friday, rash was red hot, jess tearful and felt unwell and i was going from sweating to chills in the night. But it felt better yesterday, and i've not needed any pain killers today so i may not take the antibiotics (doc said it was up to me whether to take or not) as think we maybe over the worse as the lump is much smaller now. Think Foleys 10 hour cluster feed might of really helped! Poor DH, it was fathers day and Foley couldn't be away from me for more than 15 minutes! Getting him weighed on Friday, really not sure what he will weigh! They sound like the things for sore boobs to me, think i'll try and pick up as cold did help. 

2nd day today alone with Foley, DH back at work. Managed to put him in his sling today to walk the dog. He's def not a huggies boy as both nappies i've used today have had big leaks! With my sore boob not really hurting now and my nippples healing BF starting to feel much nicer and calming, try to feed laying down when i'm at home as love watching him. Off to my dad's for dinner tonight as couldn't stay on Sunday with Foley's cluster feeding. Then off to work tomorrow to show him off, just got to attempt to get out of the house on time!


----------



## kanga

It's all go for you Lou. You sound like a seasoned Mummy already, going here and there. Duck in water I say!


----------



## cutelou101

Aww thanks rach xx - was really worried about paul going back to work on Friday but so far it's going ok. Just some tears from me today after i realised that i had put his nappy on wrong and it had completly soaked all his clothes, he had been red face crying - but i just thought he was hungry and left him while i grabbed somthing to eat, drink and put the washing on. 

Did you get your furniture sorted?


----------



## goddess25

Lou things like that happen all the time as a first time mommy and let me tell you as a second time mommy aswell. We are just learning what our babies needs are and we dont always know, we discover them eventually and put it down to a learning curve.
SO glad your boob is feeling much better it gets you down a bit when its painful, just be careful and take the antibiotics if you need to, did the doctor think it was mastitis then because I didnt think that went away by itself if it was? 
You were asking me about Livi, they didnt treat her for thrush which was odd and I asked them, the doctor looked in her mouth and said she never had it so not sure. it seems to be totally fine again anyway.

Rach- your BP sounds like its doing ok. Like Lou I think a sweep on Monday can only help if your ready, your MW will have a feel and see if your cervix is 'favourable' to it. Its weird to have an end date with the induction planned. Woohoo to baby being here very soon. Hope your feeling ok.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

A big congrats lou :flower: 

Hope everyone is doing ok, babies and bumps as well :) hate not being able to get on much anymore, but still think off all my cyber cycle mummies and sisters! 

Mason is doing great cant believe he is nearly 3 months old! its flown in!

I'll try and have a proper catch up and be back soon. 

Take care xxx


----------



## kanga

Ah Lou, I'm sure I'll do that at least once, its all part of the learning fun I think. Hope he didnt fuss for too long. 

Still waiting for the replacement parts - they said they will be here before the weekend. But they said that last week and delivered them the Monday after the weekend!! I have been relaly unimpressed with M&P esp given how much you pay for their stuff. The call centre dont seem to care either. Rant over!!

hi M2A - Mason's a big boy, love your avatar! Hope all is going well with him xxxxxx

afm, more monitoring tomorrow. I may ask them to bring the induction forward. Think I wont bother with the sweep, dont really fancy a mw fishing around in there.


----------



## goddess25

Rach the sweep is worth thinking about, you could always get your midwife to check if she could do one or not first before deciding. It was the sweep that put me into labour both times :) Good luck with the check up tomorrow. Cant believe M&P are being pains, is this the nursery furniture that is not going together well or the pram?

M2A Its amazing how quick the time passes, nice to hear your doing ok, Mason looks really cute.

We are great, spent today at the lake playing in the water and building sandcastles.


----------



## kanga

Jo, its the nursery furniture. I have a half built wardrobe and 3 spare parts for it !! (all damaged). Was it thrush that Livi had, has it cleared up?

My waters have been leaking all night - exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also a little annoying, I keep dripping! Am on the sexy maternity pads now. How much is all your waters? How will I know if its just a leak? I've lost about 2 wee's worth, iykwim :)

Also what do your waters smell like, this stuff is kind of sweet smelling.


----------



## cutelou101

Ooo exciting rachel! When mine broke it was a lot of water! Tones!! I've heard it is sweet smelling. Have you rung the labour ward? Any other signs yet? Ekk I'm so excited for you!

M2a glad to hear you and mason are doing well. Time really does fly!

Jo so glad the booby all cleared up fine. Sounds like you had a fun day at the lakes!

Thanks jo and rach, we had 2 more leaks that day - but poop!! One went on daddy! All stayed in yesterday. Seeing friends today, then meeting a friend to pick up bits for my bridesmaid dress fitting. Bit nervous about bf in public!

Rach I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Just a v v quick one - Rach, so excited, if this is it GOOD LUCK, hope it's nice and easy - when my waters broke I had TONS, about 50 wees worth but I was early and maybe was different. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

My waters broke with Euan just before I started pushing him out... and it was with a big whoosh and it hit the floor it sounded like alot of water. With Livi they never broke, she was born in the amniotic sac so the midwife made a hole in the sac as soon as she came out and Steven said the water then poured into a big bowl she had put there and it was quite a bit.

I am so excited for you Rach...

Lou the more you BF in public the easier it seems to get, keep at it and go out and get lots of practice.

It was thrush that I had in my left boob and I think its returning, its not painful to nurse my boob just hurts with shooting pains so will see how it goes over the weekend and might have to go back to the doctor on Monday. I cant get a really good look in Livis mouth but she might just be reinfecting me. The Dr looked but it was a tiny look at the front of her gums.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou, love your avatar. I BF in public all teh time - as Jo says it gets easier, to start withI'd find a quiet corner and cover up everything totally, now its boob out with no shame!!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks jo and Lucy. It went ok, sat on sofa in middle of debenhams! Just need practice now. Bit of drama here tonight, our dog pulled oh over on walk tonight when he saw a fox (oh was texting and didn't stop the extendable lead in time). he's now down a and ewith either broken collarbone or dislocated shoulder. I was relieved by oh patents so I could get foley back home - but not sure I can sleep. 

Jo hope the boob gets better over the weekend. Me and foley are currently getting treated for it too. I'm not dead sure we have it, he has White toungue which has been there for few weeks but hv said it was milk as nowhere else, but yesterday he was very fussy on boobs (on and off and screaming). My cracks haven't healed and it's becoming painful to nurse so hoping this clears us. Hope yours doesn't become painful for you again while nursing. How's livi and euan doing? 

Thinking of you rach xxx


----------



## goddess25

on no hope oh is ok.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

LOu - hope OH is ok, that sounds painful. Poor OH. HOpe he gets home to you soon.

JO and Lou, I've only had one painful episode on boob, It wasn't thrush but I had such pain it was unbearable - just on my left boob, went on for a few days getting worse and in end I didn't feed her on it for about a day and a half, I just expressed and did some bottles with expressed milk when I felt wasn't enough in right, when I put her back to boob pain had gone - the rest helped it, not sure if that would help you but thought I'd mention just in case. Still don't know what caused it!!

HOpe your boob pain clears up asap xxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo and Lucy, he has fractured his collarbone and has to rest it for 6 weeks. He can't pick up or hold foley as pain in shoulder too much. So lost my wing man for soothing foley to sleep and holding him while I get bits done. Oh parents had dog today to help me out a bit. Hoping he heals bit quicker as feel bad for him not being able to have the cuddle and bath times they had together each day. 

Thanks for the tip Lucy, if this cream and gel stuff doesn't solve the cracks and pain I'll give it a go. It doesn't hurt today unless he is doing a really long nurse, can't tell yet if they look like their healing. Feel like I've forgotten what a normal nipple looks like!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: to hubby Lou, Get a nippleshield - lifesaver :thumbup: :)

Crikey it's hot - how are the cc babies coping in the heat? Ollie is frazzled - was 26* in the bedroom last night!


----------



## hb1

Rach - hope it's all go for you :) v exciting!! BTW - you'll not worry about anyone rooting around in there after giving birth :rofl:

hx


----------



## goddess25

Lou Nightmare with his collar bone what a shame, he will be missing his time with the wee one. I feel the same with my nipple I forgot what its like too. I got a call from my midwife this morning, I had sent her an e-mail at the weekend asking for them to refer me to the Vancouver breastfeeding clinic so I can go and see them. Looked in my diary my boob started getting sore 2nd June so its been awhile.

Rach hope your ok and your currently having something exciting happening

Helen what do you do with the nipple shields... put them on and baby nurses through them. Did you notice if it caused any dip in supply if there not directly there


----------



## hb1

only wore them for 3 days - no issue with supply and let them heal well too :)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I used a shield for a month when T was too small to suck properly and it really helped her - had no issues with supply. They were a godsend, I might have had to give up otherwise. Lovely nurse in neonatal got me onto them - I used ameda ones.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

oh Helen love your new avatar too, he's looking so cute xx


----------



## cutelou101

Where can you pick them up from? Do you wear them during feeding?

It was 27 in our lodge last night, slept with window wide open even though its ground floor. Managed to get away on holiday yesterday, bit late as I had to pack the car up between feeds. Hope its cooler today

Anyone know if its ok to use infocal while breastfeeding? Foley really struggled with wind in the night. Im up with him ages after a feed trying to settle him

Jo will you have to wait long for appointment at bf clinic


----------



## kanga

hi girls

we had the baby on saturday morning, he arrived at 7.55. We were induced the night before at 8.30. the whole thing was horrendous. He's ok now and we came home last night

i can't get him to latch on. really upset about it. If a health visitor or mw comes and helps, they can get him on, but i cant seem to do it. Really dont want to give him formula. Managed to get some donated breast milk to bring home but it will run out tomorrow. Really hoping my milk comes in tonight!

love to all x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou - you can get them in Boots, you pop over your nipple while feeding, its really simple, maybe buy a couple different brands to try = also they come in different sizes (nipple size so watch out for that) xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rachel - Congratulations - sorry the birth was horrendous but glad you and your son are home safe and sound.

Don't stress about the latching on, it will make it worse, if you have to give formula whilst your milk comes in its not end of world, have you got a breast pump - I know they say not to pump first few weeks as supply establishes but obviously I had to and it did no harm.

Also a nipple shield could really help you too, its easier for them to latch on to and you can wean off it after a while.

Just don't worry, it will work out and formula is not the end of the world by any means xxx


----------



## hb1

Lou - what Lucy said - the medala ones are good.... how long do you wind Foley for? We tried infacol but after a bit it seemed to make him worse - no harm in trying but apparently you have to give it a couple of weeks to work.. hope you have a fab holiday :)

Rachel :yipee: :dance: congratultions!!! :hugs: sorry it was horrendous - must write up your birth story when you get a mo - quite cathartic I found. How much did your little man weigh? Have you got a name yet?

It's hard but try not to supplement if you can ( depends on the birth weight I guess ) as the suckling helps bring the milk in - even if you are camped out feeding for ages.

Get the MW to show Ralph - a few times if you can - it helped me that OH had been shown so he could talk me through it - and you're tired and stressed so just a little extra support for you... the MW also have support workers who can come out to you as many times as you need - even a couple of times a day and they are great on the bf... I found having pillows helped ( I do the rugby hold - using a boppy bf pillow on my side and Ollie lies on it with his feet towards my back - v comfy - it is important to feel comfy so you can relax ) Once you get a comfy pillow setup it is easy to get the right position for you each time. 

Also - plenty of protein, drink loads of water ( double normal amount once milk is in! ), get sleep and have nice baths, Ralph can pick up the slack for the next few weeks as you get established. 

Ask MW to show you how to hand express - helps if you think there's nothing there ( easy to do when you're tired and stressed ) just to be able to squeeze ( there is a knack to it!! ) and check.

Don't stress if LO just wants to suckle loads - it's normal and builds up the supply.

Sleep whenever you can and eat whenever you can!!

Enjoy it and take loads of photos cause it will be a blur.... don't have loads of visitors if you're tired unless they are bringing food or support :thumbup:

Congratulations again - fab fab news :happydance:

hx


----------



## hb1

ps check out the bf section - they even have 1-2-1 bf champions :thumbup:

we're always here too :flower:

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations Rachel, sorry the birth was not great, glad you are both home and well now. Xx As helen said writing it down really helped me. Looking forward to pics. How much didnt weigh? With latching on try not to stress, they dont need much in first few days. I found taken any opportunity of a big wide mouth helped, many times ive popped it in while he was crying. Also found stroking his nose makes him open up. Helen tip of getting oh to be shown too is great, helps to have support t home xxx

I gave up on thursh cream as pain was getting worse not better, and went back to lansinsoh, much less painful today and healing so doubt its thursh, doc wasnt sure.oing to pick up some sheilds tomorrow. Helen im up for an hour and half to 2 hours with him. Id say an hour could be feeding, then we have found laying front down in ur belly helps him. Oh was best at it, but he cant hold him now so its all me in the night which stresses me out as I dint feel as good as him at it and with in out of action im finding it quite hard in evenings and night.


----------



## mrsG5

Rach congrats. really really try not to stress about bf, it's not easy but you will get there in the end. I had to express for 6 weeks and give Thomas a bottle instead as he wouldn't stay awake. Keep trying though as it will halo your milk. I thought I was never going to be able to feed thomas but literally one day it just clicked and now I can,t get him off. He wont take a bottle. The pump I used was brilliant. It was an ardo pump. Same one as Lucy . I can give you the details if you want later. looking forward to you story. Lots of love xx


----------



## goddess25

Rach congratulations on the birth of your son and congrats on getting him home. Sorry to hear it was horrendous, it's over now and your home. I am looking forward to hearing all the details. I had a dim moment on Facebook earlier when you had written I am home with my boys, I thought omg she had twins but then I thought oh yes she means hubby and baby. 
In regards to the feeding it's stressful in the early days when your just learning and remember we have all been there, we are here for you bit my two cents worth would be just to have baby at your boob as much as you can. I don't know how you all get baby to latch but I sit cross legged and use the cradle hold I take hold of my boob and touch livis top lip with my nipple pointing up this normally stimulates her to open up pretty wide and then I shove it in fast. It takes alot of trial and error to begin with and I remember with euan I could only get a good latch when midwife or someone there too. 

I would totally advise against giving formula if you can and I know it's very hard. I gave formula to euan from the beginning and as a result my boobs were never stimulated enough to bring the milk in properly and I ended up combination feeding then quit BF altogether. I only know this now because with livi I was going to do everything possie to BF properly so she was on the boob constantly for the first 4/5 days before it came in. 

Wish I could come and see you as we all know how your feeling. Your tired, stressed out, hormonal, emotional and to top it off disappointed about the birth. You are going to be just fine. We are here to help and you can give me a phone anytime you need to if you want aswell, night times are the worst sometimes and since I am 8 hours behind you if you find yourself stressed out at 2am then am here. 

Looking forward to hearing mote details about the little man. 
:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Lou glad your lanisoh is helping. 

I have my BF clinic appointment on Thursday morning. Am worried about supply and want the pains to stop. Looking forward to it. Apparently the appointment is an hour and you have to take a hungry baby as the watch you feed.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow Jo. Sounds good that you get an hour with them and they watch you feed. Hope you get some answers about the pain. 

Rach hope your feeling better today. Xxx here for you if you want to chat anytime. Xxx

Foley went down early tonight, so bed by ten for me, as prob means hell wake earlier than normal.


----------



## goddess25

Both kids asleep in bed thank goodness. Its been one of those days.. I would say this has been Euans naughtiest day thus far and he easily spent 85% of it in his room, on the naughty step or some other place for time out. He was cheeky, he was hitting us all constantly including Olivia, he was throwing toys around, shouting.... basically just full of attitude all day and I think Livi must be getting her first tooth possible she has been really upset and cranky all day long and that is unlike her.

Olivia still needs her bath and last feed of the day which she has normally had by now but I cant bear to wake her but she is in her bassinet just with her diaper on so I cant leave her for long.

The joys of parenting! Dont get me wrong I love them but today was a real challenge.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo


----------



## cutelou101

:hugs: Jo xx hope your having a better day today and the appointment went well xx

Would someone be able to help me, with the rugby/football hold does the babies back lay on the pillow or their side. Ive completely lost my confidence feeding Foley sitting up, he keeps losing the latch and then hurting me trying to grab back on. Wanted to try new sitting up position as gotta feed round friends tomorrow so cant lay down. Cant see bf support group till next week.


----------



## hb1

I do rugby hold but Ollie lies on a pillow - he normaily is slightly on his side ( but usually as I lay him on the pillow and he is delving for the boob while i'm still unclipping my bra lol ) his body and legs curl round my side with feet towards my back and head curls round to the front and the boobage.... it's nice as he is supported by the pillows ( boppy bf pillow which rests on another cushion to maintain the height - the boppy is wrapped around my side like Ollie is ) and after he's finished i can lean back with him still laying there and have a chat with him - i popped a pic on but not sure if it helps - will try and get a good one tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







Ollie after kunch.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2









Ollie and boob.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hb1

the 1st one is Ollie asleep after lunch ( 2 mths old ) and the other one is my fave bf photo :) just an indulgence really but shows his approach to the boob i guess :)


----------



## goddess25

BF pictures are awesome.

Went to the clinic and this is basically what happened.
The doctor seemed quite good. I don't have thrush neither does Olivia, she says I have a chronically blocked duct because the hold I am using to feed her is not allowing my breast to empty. So she showed me a slight modification which will allow the boob to drain.

Pants thing is I found out that I am failing again at Breast feeding, I really thought Olivia was doing well with me feeding her, she seemed to be putting on weight, she has chubby wrists and legs and never seems to be too hungry and sleeps through the night.

However today she was weighed and she is 13lb5oz which sounds good (although I did weigh her at a street parade last week and it said 14lb so now I am worried she has lost since last week but they must have been off) since she was 7lb 10oz but based on her last weight at the start of May she has only put on 12oz in 2 months which is pretty shit so she is dropping off on the weight curves. She was pretty high and is now just below the 50th percentile, although her height wasnt taken to measure up to it.

The doctor told me that based on my fertility history and PCOS and previous lack of lactation with Euan is is very unlikely that my body can keep up with Olivia's needs as she is growing which based on the weights seems true. She told me I will have to keep a very very close eye on her weights and get them done 1-2 weekly as she is very concerned.

She told me to nurse her more, dont let her sleep through the night because I need to keep the demand-supply thing going a bit more and she also said I should start topping up with formula. Its totally pants as I really thought she was thriving how shite am I? I dont want to start formula as it went rapidly downhil with Euan once I did that. Steven doesn't really get it he thinks starting formula is a good idea and he also says I am thinking more about me than about Olivia which I suppose is a valid point, I feel like such a failure again, its such a basic thing and I am so saddened that it might have to end soon.

I have an appointment on Tuesday with the public health nurses for her 2nd lots of jags so will have her height and weight done then. I am going to nurse her more and nurse her overnight and see if anything happens. Its so confusing because she doesnt seem hungry and she sleeps from 10pm-7am happily so I thought that if she didnt wake then she wasnt hungry.

Anyway thought I would give you the update from today's session.


----------



## hb1

Try not to stress Jo - Ollie was on 91st percentile, now on 50th hv not worried...... he was 9lb 7 born and is 16lb 7 now ( well as of last week )

If you're worried maybe add in an extra feed and maybe experiment with a dream feed? Has she been more physically active recently - rolling or trying to roll - I was worried as he'd dropped percentiles but if I think about it he was rolling at 12 weeks and had a cold then to - all which impact how they use energy/put on weight...


----------



## hb1

ps - love that your tickers look like Euan's tractor is racing against Livi's Flower Baby :)


----------



## kanga

Hi peeps, sorry for the short post but i have a quick q. My boobs are rock hard. How often do you think i should pump today to maximise what i can express? every hour? And also for how long. Thank you experienced mummies!!! xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks Helen. She started rolling from her back onto tummy last week and does it constantly and she is currently trying to roll the opposite way but not quite got that one yet. 

Going to feed her more and yes did a dream feed last night. 

Rach hello. I would say every hour is a bit much otherwise you will do nothing else. Every 2 hours should be more than sufficient to ease your discomfort and get a good supply going.


----------



## hb1

or just feed him if you can get a latch - call the mw and ask for the support workers to come out to you....


----------



## cutelou101

Jo dont beat yourself up. I'd be a bit confused too as from all I've read and info I have got from my friend who bf her first for 9 months and current who is 8 months they will wake when hungery. I can't see how livi can not be getting enough milk but sleep 9 hours. Maybe as Helen said experiment with a dream feed or and extra feed on the day. You are not a failure, you are doing great and livi is a happy baby. Try not to worry, see what the Health nurse says. Big :hugs:

thanks Helen, those pics are great. Love the close up! So it's a side on approach. Will give it a go tonight. Going to pick up a proper bf pillow tomorrow.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach, I was told every 3 hours to try and feed him during the day in first few days. But if he woke earlier it be every 2. Took couple of days to stop being overly huge. You could try expressing a little then seeing if he can latch. As Helen said you could as for support worker to come and help you. Hope your doing ok xxx not sure for how long as not expressed yet, but need to reach the hind milk. Not sure how long that takes to come through when expressing.


----------



## hb1

Hope it went ok - i just love the pillow as he can lie how he is comfy and i have free hands - and just the general comfort that he is supported.

My pillow is a boppy and is quite firm so provides alot of support - saw reviews saying it is too small but i am massive and it stretches out fine....


----------



## kanga

Hi all, I've just posted my birth plan in my journal if you fancy a read

Promise to catch up properly soon! More expressing to be done right now for me .. !


----------



## goddess25

Rach read your birth story it does sound like you certainly had a time of it.


----------



## cutelou101

Rach just read your birth story. Sounds like quite an ordeal. Glad all is well now and your home. Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## kanga

Here is baby x


----------



## hb1

Oh Rachel - he's scrumptious :cloud9: bet you can't stop staring at him :) 

Read your birth story - so sorry it wasn't like your plan :hugs: - I think they rarely match up to the real thing - i think you might grieve your planned birth but have also been through a traumatic experience - if you find yourself dwelling or stressed definately address it - that coupled with the worry you went through and the hormones and getting over the birth physically must make it tough - I can see why it's not matched up to how you imagined it - I found it tough at first too and didn't have such a traumatic birthing experience. Also - we have all been trying to get to this point for so long so it has been such a focus just getting to the birth with all the additional worry that PAL brings..

Hope that you're feeling better tho and the feeding/expressing is going well... just focus on you and LO for now - before you know it he'll be chatting, smiling, rolling.... it's amazing how quick it is!! I can safely say it is the hardest, most amazing and rewarding thing I have ever done!! 

lots of hugs

hx


----------



## goddess25

The pictures of little Harry are beautiful, lovely name by the way and hes such a little thing lovely.

As helen said the births rarely match up to our expectations and birth plans are such a bad thing as it can only leave disappointment.

All I can say is if any of you decide to go for #2 then the birth should be better. Livis birth was all I hoped it would be and more (apart from a wee bit too quick)


----------



## goddess25

Livis nappies over the past 4-5 days seem much dryer than usual. She hardly seems to pee overnight. Our house is so hot though now that summer is kicking in and she is sweating loads. I need to start putting her cloth ones on or putting a little square of toilet paper in to make sure. 

Hope you all had a nice weekend. Feeding livi right now it's 7.30 and I don't want it to be the start of the day already am knackered. I can hear Euan chatting about trains and trucks so sounds like he is up and waiting. 

He has been in his own bed for a good while now and can get up but for some reason he still waits in his room before he gets up, am sure it won't last for too much longer. 

Steven is totally asleep next to me. He wants to go hiking today in one of the provincial parks so we need to get up & out soon. He is so hard to motivate these days.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Rach lovely pics - he is adorable. Hope you are recovering well and the feeding/expressing is going well too. Hope you are feeling much better, harry is over a week old already!

Jo how hot is it out there now? Hope you managed to wake steven ok and had a nice day hiking. Bless Euan for staying in his room.

Helen hope you and ollie are well.

Hope everyone else is well 

Well Foley had his hip scan today - no problems at all from being breech that long so all good. On the other hand DH fracture clinic appointment we found out he has fractured it in 3 places. One more week until anouther x ray to see if it's knitting, if it's not they will discuss a op. So he's signed off until then. Its nice having him home, and i seem to be doing ok with keeping up with foley and the dogs needs now (i had had some differicult weeks of tears each day with worry of not being able to cope). Think DH being home is helping, though he can not help with anything he does remind me i'm doing good.

Foley is doing great, i just love watching him. He is awake most of the day, will drift off for 10 mins after a feed then wake up again. But he seems very happy and alert and just seems to enjoy spending the day awake. 

How do you get the BF milestone badges? I've made it to a month!


----------



## goddess25

So glad to hear that the hip scan on Foley was ok, I had not even thought about that but totally makes sense that some of the kiddies might have some issues. A bit rubbsish though about hubby's break it sounds pretty bad, hope it is knitting together and he does not need an op as his recovery will just be a bit longer but on the up side you would have him home for longer too :)

We went to a really nice provincial park it was lots of fun, temperature wise its proabably not far off what you have about 26-27 at the moment but its humid and it stays pretty hot at night too. So far its not too bad the past 3 summers have been far too hot months of 35 degrees every day with water shortages, forest fires etc so hopefully it stays as it is now.

Have Livi at her 4 month injections tomorrow :( She will get weighed and measured this time so I can see if any of the extra feeding has done anything.


----------



## goddess25

Oops Lou meant to post this link its the link to all the BF tickers I had it saved in my bookmarks. You just copy the code and post it onto your sigi... i think its the IMG code.
https://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/?start=all


----------



## hb1

https://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/#!cpZZ3QQtppZZ16 poss the same link as Jo....

Hiking Jo - you're a brave mummy - we were all intrepid going to my friends handfasting at a waterfall - even had to climb a gate and all got bitten by midges - but no where near as intrepid as hiking!! 26/27*!!! far too hot for me!! we're back to a lovely 18* - i feel quite lonely in my love of mediocre weather but this is my perfect temp - if all summer was like this then i would be so happy - i start wilting at over 20* 

Lou - hope oh is on the mend and glad you're feeling better. I think having oh around always makes it so much easier - going to the loo, having a shower, making lunch etc all so much easier with another pair of eyes - i love it when oh gets home!! 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Had a lovely day met a girl at a indoor playground today actually from B&B that lives pretty close by, so that was nice. Came home went to Olivias injections this afternoon and then had dinner. It was so hot in the house so we went up to the pool after, we are lucky to have an outdoor pool in our complex and its so nice. We have been here for 4 summers now in this house and it still feels strange to walk up to the pool in our swim stuff and walk back in it too but to our actual house rather than a hotel. It was nice there were a few kids there but it was pretty quiet. I parked Olivia in the shade it was nice and coolish while Euan and I frolicked in the water.

The visit with the public health nurse was fine, she was weighed and she was 13lb14oz so she has put on 7oz since Thursday with all my forced feeding, will calm it down a wee bit. She has grown 5cm so I think she might just be tall and skinny like her Daddy.


----------



## cutelou101

Great news on the weight gain jo! Way to go! How many extra feeds did you add in? Sounds lovely your pool, euan must love it! Nice way to cool down too in that heat. Your hike sounds lovely too. Do you carry livi for the hikes?

Up feeding. He had a grouchy day yesterday, very unlike him. Lots of crying. Started after his 4 am feed when he wouldnt go back to sleep till 7. He was really not his normal happy self. He was up later than normal feeding last night, and woken an hour earlier than normal. Hoping he goes back down ok. Feeling tired.


----------



## goddess25

I added in an extra feed in the day time and a dream feed at midnight and basically made each feed last longer by switching her from boob to boob HOWEVER the saga continues...today has been pretty crappy on the milk supply front I have been trying to feed a bit extra as she has a temp and has been pretty sad for most of the day, she is going to have her first tooth very soon and I think the fever is from the injections yesterday.

I suppose I dont have much confidence in my ability although I know a 7oz weight gain in 4 days is great I need to keep trying. Tonight she was so fussy at the boob before her bed that I went downstairs to defrost my only bag of EBM and see if she was hungry but came up and she is fast asleep so its in the fridge waiting. 

I tried to pump after her feed and pumped out nothing but will continue to try after each feed... my only aim is to make it to 6 months then at least we can start feeding her and she will get some calories from food instead.

Our pool is wonderful Euan loves it, we went along today too as it was so hot but typical mummy, Euan was covered from head to toe in sun cream, his SPF body suit, hat that covers his ears and entire neck, I had cold water for him and me nothing I never got round to sun cream and left my water at home, so needless to say tonight I am a more than a bit sunburnt. A friend from work came round with her 8 month old and we went together she was the same.

Lou I bet your tired, hope Foley settles and gets back to sleep.


----------



## hb1

Great news on weight gain Jo :thumbup: remember she has put on 6lb in 4 mths - Ollie had put on 7lb in 5mths....try not to stress too much :hugs:

Lou - could be the 6 week growth spurt ? poss expect more frequent feedings and poss extra wake ups in night if so

afm - babu yoga and swimming today and up late - pooped!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks for that Helen I know your right. I will continue as I am and hopefully its ok. I bought a new breast pump today and electric one and hopefully it will boost supply a bit more. We also decided to try Livi with a bottle of EBM today, DH settled down to feed her quite excited and she so wouldn't take it. She was pushing it away spitting it out, gagging, not wanting the wretched thing anywhere near her, he was a bit disappointed, we tried 2 different bottles with 2 different nipples and she hated both. I tried too in case it was the lack of mommy thing but she was twisting her face into my boobs and trying to get in there instead.

Not sure what to try next, just keep offering it to her I suppose.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo 4oz in 4 days is amazing, you are doing great try not to stress too much :hugs: it's excellent to have a goal and she seems to love the boobies by the sound of it. Not got any tips on the bottle front as not tried it yet. Not sure whenthey can go onto a cup? Does she have boobs each time? 

Know what you mean about forgetting things for mummy! I'm so busy checking I've got everything for him, you do forget about yourself!

Sounds like a busy day Helen, how is ollie enjoying swimming and yoga?

He was back to happy baby yesterday, but did have trouble getting him back down. Test of day back to smiley happy boy. Went to breastfeeding support and found out our latch was wrong, so maybe why my cracks never healed. They showed me how to do it, basically he isn't tilting his head back and taking in enough boob, and I have habbit of boob to him rather than other way round. Went home positive, then have really struggled. He wriggles so much you put him nose the nipple and he wriggles up by time you gethim on and I can't get him too tilt his head back either. Went to bed so upset that i just can't do it. Going to hope I wake up less tired and try again, know me and him need to relearn but feel like I need to be an octopus with him, kicking his legs to move up, arms everywhere plus needing a hand to push him on. Hoping he goes back down now quick then be more awake to try tomorrow.


----------



## hb1

Lou - if you are doing cradle hold so Foley has head to left boob and feet to left - or rugby with head to right boob and feet to back - then i found it easier to hold him with my right arm up his back - tummy towards me - and hand holds his neck and head - leave left arm free to direct things. If you have a pillow or just a good cushion - it aids holding as supports the legs and body for you. Vica versa for the other boob - hope this makes sense?


Jo - Ollie took to the breast flow bottles - they do a free sample on their website - if it's only for uk get it sent to your mum and she can post on to you. OH fed Ollie i same position as I do on the boppy pillow. Ollie wouldn't take the bottle in the same way from my mum tho - he had to be in his carseat in the end...

Got thru yesterday - Ollie spends yoga crawling off (cute but naughty) he loves swimming tho - doesn't batt an eyelid at being dunked , v cute when swimming on his back as he eats his feet while doing it :cloud9:

hx


----------



## goddess25

Might look into those bottles will put a post on the BF section too and see if anyone has some advice. My brother is coming over in September and I would like livi to take a bottle before then so we could do a few things without the kids nothing major a cinema trip mainly, he is coming over for a concert I bought some tickets for it and would like to go so we have a few months to practice. Thanks Helen. 

Lou I know what you mean about the latching mine apparently is a DIY job that doesn't get enough of the aerola in her mouth, the BF doc showed me the cradle hold that Helen just described but it felt so uncomfortable besides I don't use pillows so have went back toy DIY position that seems to work for us just now. 

I hope it feels more comfortable once you practice more. It will be wonderful when the cracked nipples heal. 

Helen the yoga does sound funny esp with Ollie crawling, he's doing really well. Glad he likes the pool it's important at this age to get used to the water.


----------



## cutelou101

Know what you mean Jo, he was getting enough milk our DIY way - but this be better for me and more efficient for him. Finding it so hard to do at mo, think my pillow isn't high enough so feel like he is so heavy. It doesn't hurt my way, just a little after. Will keep trying - better i'm now more awake. Hope you get her onto a bottle ok and get some advice from BF section.

Thanks Helen, thats the way she showed me, just struggling getting the pillow height right i think. May also try swaddling him to see if i get an extra hand that way. Ollie sounds so cute swimming with feet in his mouth. Bless him!

Foley went back to bed by 6.30, noisey but asleep. So got a sleep in till 9.20, and got to shower, book up baby massage and swimming for sept before he woke at half 10. Bless him! Back to happy baby today. Think it might have been the 6 week growth spurt. Feeding going ok, just takes so long to get him on (lots of on and off's), prob should have waiting till a new day to start when wasn't tired (DH did say last night what would 2 feeds the old way really do - he was getting plenty of milk) Going to keep trying this weekend and go back Monday.


----------



## hb1

It really clicked for me when i got a good pillow setup - getting him in the right position is easier when you have the pillows feeling comfy - like getting in car - you have it all setup as you like it - it takes ages to feel you're setup right if someone moves it all around when borrowing your car....

If it was growth spurt then the next one is 9 weeks... have you read the wonder weeks? it is a good read if not - really explains what development they are going through - it can impact everthing - sleep, eating, growth, communication..

PS - that is just for positioning - once they are on you can move to how you feel right - I just have one arm ( the side he is on ) over his side and I can stroke his back and my other side is free for boob and can stroke his face and hold his hands - this is also how he nurses to sleep - as all naps are on me I either pick him up asleep and place him on my shoulder or some naps he lays next to me on the boppy and i can cuddle in to him....his entire weight is on the boppy and against my side


----------



## goddess25

Helen sounds like your a pro.

The breastflow website isn't giving away the free bottles anymore its was limited to 5000. Nevermind. I will ask for some advice about Canadian brands.

Lou glad you have your happy baby back for today.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Helen that really helped. Tried a new pillow set up today and got it to the right height so I was just having to deal with his head with my hand, rather than head and weight. Then other hand free to deal with his hands! Def made a step in right direction today I feel, not perfect but a marked improvment. still not great at head tilting but he seems to be slowly getting it. I haven't read it, I'll have a look on amazon for it during the night feed, give me something to keep me busy! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, any nice things planned?

Jo shame about the bottles, hope you manage to find a candian brand ok x


----------



## goddess25

Tried 5 brands with different nipples no luck yet but will keep trying. She got tricked a bit yesterday...I was feeding her she pulled off for a break then wanted some more so stuck the bottle in her mouth, she sucked it for a few seconds then once she realised she was furious and would not take it again.

Its lovely today so just about to skype with parents and then we will head out to one of the outdoor pools in town, they are really nice as they sit on the ocean.

Hope your all having a good day.

Lou well done for persevering with it it sounds like your doing much better. I am still doing my DIY job, my left boob is starting to hurt a bit again so i have no one to blame but me!


----------



## cutelou101

The outdoor pool sounds lovely Jo! Hope you have a great time. Sorry the boob is starting to hurt again, hope it doesn't get too bad. Hope livi manages to take a teat soon for you! x

Not been going so wel today, spent afternoon watching you tube clips of babies tilting thier head back and latching on perfectly and wondering why we can't do that! Think the amount of times i take him on and off it may be causing more damage! So going back to our old way tonight and night feed, as too tired in night to keep trying and trying. Back to support ladies tomorrow!


----------



## hb1

It is whatever you find easiest to do consistently and comfortably - it could just be a tweak to your normal hold. Foley will learn how to do his part esp if he is comfortable - you're learning together. For me - once we found our position it was so much better - you'll find yours and it'll be 100% better and easier on you when you get things like growth spurts - you'll be tired but at least comfortable :)


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Helen, we went back to our normal laying down position tonight, me and foley nice and happy. was so nice not to have a screaming baby and a crying frustrated mummy. Think it's just a tweek we need, i'm hppy feeding laying down when at home. Feel annoyed as only went to support as lost confidance when sitting up, now feel like i've lost all confidence. But tonight just went back to normal, before support, and it was fine, no pain for me so can't be that wrong!

Been meaning to ask if you ladies have any ideas. On 27th i'm being a bridesmaid for my friends wedding. Now as me and foley are still trying to get bf right i have not introduced a botte yet, and doubt i will in 2 weeks now. My dress is strapless, so would mean undoing it when feeding. We have a room so thats no problem. I'm thinking feeding just before cermony, then after the photos before the breakfast, then after the breakfast. But i'm a bit concerned if it will work out just in case there is no break between photos and breakfast or he crys during breakfast or photos. Should i take a bottle of EBM just in case? or just leave the room if he starts wanting food. DH said he could leave with him and push him round for a bit?


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like you both enjoyed your lying down feed. It's tough I can't get the proper latch that I was shown. Was just using bed pillow but it's rubbish. 

Don't really have any tips about the wedding. It sounds like you have thought it through and have a good plan that might just need amended at the time. OH pushing him around for 10-15 minutes till you can excuse yourself would be fine. These situations are so early but try to enjoy it a bit. 

I have now been told by tones of women that I may have missed the boat with Olivia and bottles and the perfect time is 8/10 weeks too soon and you cause nipple confusion too late and they might totally refuse it. You could try the EBM and see what happens.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jo - sorry you can't get the latch either, it's so hard isn't it when you get home. I decided to just go with what works for us today, can't keep getting upset about it. Think our problem is I have fast let down, so he struggles to stay latched on when I'm upright. So guessing why laying down works.

I was Reading a thread the other day in bf forum about bottles etc, and saw a post that from 4 months they can have some kind of cup, diddy or sippy, can't quite remember. I haven't really looked into it yet, so not dead sure, but could be option for livi? 

Still no real answer for dh today at hospital. Had us waiting over 2 hours after our appointment time. Still didn't see consultant or his registar, the junior doctor would said wait anouther 4 weeks, them x ray again. Still displacement. Dh might try get 2nd opinion, as he really would not make a judgement whether it was knitiing or not.


----------



## hb1

Apparently you can express a little at the start so he doesn't get the letdown - but if you're like me you might get mid-feed letdowns - I seem to do this so expressing wouldn't help - occasionally he splutters as lots of milk comes out - poor thing!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Your hospital appointment doesn't sound very good. Would totally try and get another opinion as it would be such a waste if time to wait another 4 weeks to then be told he needs the surgery. It's pretty ridiculous actually. 

Olivia took some milk today from a bottle. I was trying to give her a bit of formula to practice as she has been refusing and it takes an entire day to pump out 3-5oz. I thought I would try BM today and she took it and finished it. Tried with the same bottle and same teat tonight with formula but no luck. 

We have also moved her into a crib now still in our room for a wee bit longer. It was getting a bit unsafe she has been rocking it like crazy, and the other night she was up really high with her shoulders kind of balanced over the side. Thought we had better move her she was getting pretty long for it anyway. 

Not sure if I mentioned that I have been trying to toilet train euan for awhile, he had his first pee in the toilet the other day so I had a proud mummy moment.


----------



## cutelou101

Go euan! You must be a very proud mummy! And well done livi for drinking from the bottle! She knows what she likes then! How is she liking her new crib? Is this one static?

We are going to ask for 2nd opinion. Told dh to look up best hospital in area for injury then ask gp for 2nd referral right. Just stupid waiting around 4 weeks. He was back to work today, just 2 hours a day this week as anymore causes too much pain. So gotta run him to and from work each day. Stayed at mil today to save coming back, his works flexiable so just go when we can all get out of house 

Yeah think I keep having fast let downs during too, I've tried expressing bit before but still seemed to do it and poor thing splutters and sort of yells in complaint while trying to get back on! Doesn't do it when I lay down, think it slows down a bit.

Hv on Friday, see how foley is doing length and weight wise. Mums popping over tomorrow as we can't make journey to hers this weekend as too far in car with dh back. Foley been cluster feeding last few afternoons/evenings, hoping he'll have bit if kip as was hoping to have little shop and coffee with mum


----------



## goddess25

Yes its a crib that doesnt move. She seems to like it. She spent all of last night sleeping on her tummy. I remember Euan did the same although he was a bit older and I spent hours and hours turning him over onto his back again. I turned her over a few times last night but she is going to be a tummy sleeper for sure, she is there right now too.

Its Steven's birthday tomorrow, we don't have anything planned as he is working tonight until 2. He will get up about 10.30 probably and then he leaves for work at 4pm ish so we dont have too much time to celebrate.


----------



## goddess25

Lou I am sure that Foley will be doing just great when you get him weighed. Baby care sounds so much better over there, I wish I had a red book and a health visitor. Nothing happens here apart from when the babies get there injections. They are seen till 6 weeks old by midwife then at 2-4-6-12-18 months and that's it. 

Hope DH gets a 2nd opinion soon.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope you have a nice day tomorrow for DH birthday. Do you have any belated birthday plans for the weekend?

How long do you think you will have livi in your room? Glad she liked her crib. 

DH wants to move Foley into his room before 6 months as he is a very noisey sleeper, i was checking whether he was awake from 5am, he didn't wake till 7. Just makes so much noise, but his eyes are shut and he's alseep! Learning to sleep through it.

Shame they don't do more visits. Not sure when i see her next, but know they have baby clinic each week where a HV would be if you need to chat/ask questions. Do they come to you on the months or do you have to go to a clinic?


----------



## goddess25

We will do something belated at the weekend although not sure what. 

My brother is coming for a visit in September and he will be in the guest/olivias room so will move her into the room once he is gone. Otherwise we would have put her into it now. Our crib is wide so Steven had to take it apart and re build it in our room. 

Foley will be fine in his own room when the time comes and it's amazing how much noise a little person can make. Livi makes lots of noise too before she is properly awake. 

We go to the clinic as it's the times they get there immunizations.


----------



## hb1

We've just moved Ollie - we wanted to do PUPD but he was swaddled and that won't work with pupd so with arms free he could pull himself up in the crib so had to move to cotbed - too big for our room. But think weaning him off being nursed / pushed in pram might be a more gradual process - we couldn't deal with cc or cio!

We also just started BLW - melon is his fave so far!!


----------



## hb1

ps is that buttercup the cow from Blossom farm with Foley in your avatar Lou?

hx


----------



## hb1

We just go to the clinic but you can ask for them to come round ( hv)


----------



## goddess25

Got Olivia weighed today as was still stressing out a bit. She has put on 4oz since last Tuesday so pretty pleased. Going to try and chill out a bit. 

Taking Euan to an art class tomorrow which will be our first real outing together since livi was born. First time away from livi too. I am looking forward to
It.


----------



## cutelou101

Good news about the the weight gain Jo, hope your feeling a little less stressed. Hope you enjoy your art class with Euan, sounds lovely and great to have some mummy and Euan time.

How's Ollie doing in his cotbed Helen? Yep it is the cow from blossom farm, my mum got it for us. Though he just see's tummy time as trying to eat things time, think it may be that i roll him on my tummy after feeding so gets tummy time then! Hows BLW going?

Foley weighed in at 10lb 12oz today, so really pleased with that, everything else was fine, she was around for ages and i needed to get DH to work! spent afternoon around MIL while DH did a few hours in work. He's been very active today, hardly napped, but went down an hour early tonight. Nice peaceful cup of tea now before bed


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic weight gain for Foley. Well done! 

Helen in regards to the BLW where do you start? Did you still start with cereal
First?


----------



## kanga

howdy all

I'm just having a midnight pumping session watching the final episode of The Kennedys!

The feeding is still not going well. I am going to all the bf support sessions. They can get him to latch and he will suck for 10 mins or so. But when he comes off he still has a full bottle as well. To me it sounds like he's not getting a lot out when he i bf, what do you think? 

I tend to get bored with the bf as I feel like we are not getting anywhere. How ong do you spend bfing your babies each feed? Its so tiring to spend half an hour doing the bf, then 30 min ottle feed, then 30-40 mins pumping.

I am so so tired. Ralph has been home late every night this week, sometimes not til 9pm. He is doing my head in. He went to thorpe park for the day yesterday with work and still came home at 7.30 - he could have taken the opportnity to come home at 5 but he chose not to. I was so mad.


----------



## goddess25

Rachel that sounds really tough. It sounds exactly like how it was with me first time around. I didn't have enough milk so it was the same routine BF, bottle feed, burp him, pump, get him to sleep, try and have a little nap and repeat. I did this for 5.5 months then dropped the BF & pumping. Steven sat me down and told me I couldn't do this to myself anymore. I know how your feeling. 
Not surprised you were mad at hubby I would have been too. They can be really insensitive, yes they love there babies but the don't feel the same responsibility as we do to feed when you have chosen to BF. 

All you can do is take each day as it happens. You have several choices you continue and hope it improves, you could pump and give him all EBM and forego the actual BF part or just give bottles. You will work it out. 

We are here for you when you need us. It's almost midnight here and going to pop livi on the boob inabout 20 minutes.


----------



## goddess25

Ralph is maybe just having a hard time adjusting to baby being here. It's hard going for them especially in the early weeks as baby spends so much time with mummy. 

BTW is the Kennedys any good? I have it taped but have not watched it yet. Wasn't sure if I was going to.


----------



## kanga

cheer Jo :)
How long do your breast feeds last for?

The Kennedys was good. I wouldnt say it was very good but worth watching, I enjoyed it.

I handed Ralph the baby last night at 8 and I have only done pumping since then. He has been doing everything. I'm hoping he will realise how tiring it all is and that 2 hands are better than 1.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach,

Length of feeds for Foley are 30 minutes to an hour during the day, then his evening feed is anything from 1 hour 30 to 2 hour 30 (he will have both boobs then, just the one each feed during the day). The first 4 weeks he was more 45 to an hour, but last few weeks he has started some 30 minute ones during day, but most are longer ones. Sometimes he will drift off for 5 minutes or come off for a little while, then want more. I just keep him at same breast each feed (if there has been short 30 min break or less he goes back to same one) to make sure he gets lots of fatty hind milk, unless he seems unsatisified and fussy and/or he has been at the breast longer than 40/45 minutes.

Sorry ralph has been working late and not being as supportive as he could. Glad he is helping out today and hopeforly see how much hard work it is for you. Hoping your feeling a bit better today with a bit more help and the pumping just to do.

What does he do when he has fed for 30 minutes? Does he come off naturally then continue to root and seem hungery? Would he go back on you boob if you tried? It may be he isn't being as effective as he could on the boob, but as he gets older he should become more effective, so may just take longer to get all he needs. 

What positions have you tired? I did find laying down helps for longer feeds and just settle on sofa or bed.

As Jo said you could keep perserving and hopeforly he will start to get more effective, or just go to EBM via the bottle to skip out the BF part. Then you could try every now and again to see if he will latch on and feed.

Again as Jo said we are all here for you if you need us, i'm on here most days while feeding or via FB :hugs:


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Rach,

Feeding Thomas was a nightmare in the beginning and expressing plus breastfeeding nearly killed me but it was worth it because we're nearly at the 8th month mark. I got Simon to do all the bottles at night which was kind of his role but I still found it really hard to give him any real responsibility with Thomas. I think some men including Simon, can find it really hard in the early days when you are breastfeeding because all they seem to do is the crap job like nappies and wahing up. 

I tried the breast at every feeding session with Thomas, even just for 2 mins and if he didn't take it I just gave him ebm. I'm still feeding hiim through the night at 3 and sometimes 5 so bf is not all positive. It's really hard to even think about giving up but don't feel guilty if you have those thoughts. If you persevere that's great but bloody hard too. Thomas took the bottle for the first time in 6 months yesterday and I was ecstatic so remember bottles have their pros too.

Thomas feeds for about 15 min max at his feed and I feeding 7am, 2pm, 6.30pm, 10.30pm, then through the night.

Simon i still a pain in the ass and is never home before 9pm so I know how hard it is. T be honest he's only getting hi head round the whole thing now.

I hope things get a bit better, remember every day is different xx


----------



## hb1

Good weight Foley!!!! you seem to have all the naps and sleeping down to a T Lou!! Sleeping is Ollie's difficult point - he won't go down awake and it's so hard - sleep deprivation does not suit me!!

Jo - fab weight for Livi too!!! And Euan going to art class - cute :cloud9:

:hugs: Rachel - Def tell Ralph how it is for you - you're having a hard time with the feeding and recovering from the birth prob still - he needs to shorten his days def - I always looked forward to OH coming home as it is full on especially the first months. Ollie feeds for about 10 mins - are the bottles EBM? When he comes off will he re-latch? Can they check how much he is taking from the breast - weigh him with nappy on - feed and then re-weigh with same nappy on. You might be surprised!! Also - to encourage the suckling which they can lose on bottles there are bottles that encourage it - the baby whisperer always seems to advise Haberman bottles for this...

Ollie is doing well in his cotbed - but his naps are shorter so hope that he settles or the pupd helps ( we will re-attempt it next weekend - too much going on this weekend ) 

BLW - we have started on veg and fruit he loooves melon - one "meal" a day - it doen't replace any BF - I feed first and then we give him a piece or fruit or veg ( eg large chunks of melon ) and Ollie does with it as he sees fit - he is doing really well and the next day there is always food items to id in his nappy. We use his bumbo to sit him in - he didn't take to the bumbo as he was always trying to get out of it but it has come into it's own for weaning. We have ordered a book on BLW as we have just started out blind...


----------



## goddess25

Helen - feeds are variable. She fed for awhile when she was young then she really list interest quickly so she wS feeding 5 mins each side every few hours but reckon that was why she wasn't putting on as much weight she wasn't taking enough hind milk. So now I repeatedly switch her from side to side with the little plays in between. She feeds for a good spell in the evening and when we first get up because it's quiet. There are too many distractions in the day time.


----------



## goddess25

Meant to say BF is a real struggle for lots of us but I think it's worth it to keep going. I have thought about giving up many times but determined to make it to 6 months then we will re evaluate hopefully I can keep going. 

Helen going to look into the BLW too. Thx.


----------



## hb1

goddess25 said:


> Meant to say BF is a real struggle for lots of us but I think it's worth it to keep going. I have thought about giving up many times but determined to make it to 6 months then we will re evaluate hopefully I can keep going.
> 
> Helen going to look into the BLW too. Thx.

I agree - I've had it pretty easy so far ( touch wood! ) and it's still hard - with night feedings, growth spurts, the not knowing how much they are eating etc 

BUT I would imagine FF would be harder in the long run - the need to be so organised etc I love the fact that I just pop Ollie done and whip out the old boobage and that's it!! Especially with starting to feed solids and the fun that brings lol :)


----------



## cutelou101

hb1 said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Meant to say BF is a real struggle for lots of us but I think it's worth it to keep going. I have thought about giving up many times but determined to make it to 6 months then we will re evaluate hopefully I can keep going.
> 
> Helen going to look into the BLW too. Thx.
> 
> I agree - I've had it pretty easy so far ( touch wood! ) and it's still hard - with night feedings, growth spurts, the not knowing how much they are eating etc
> 
> BUT I would imagine FF would be harder in the long run - the need to be so organised etc I love the fact that I just pop Ollie done and whip out the old boobage and that's it!! Especially with starting to feed solids and the fun that brings lol :)Click to expand...

I agree as well, we've done ok, apart from last weekend - but it is hard with the long evening feeds, long morning feeds (i can never get anywhere fast), cluster feeds, when they are fussy at the boob and you have no idea why. But i feel it is really worth it, and i do love watching him feed.

Thanks Helen, not sure if it's just his nature with the sleep at night, or anything we do. he does like to tank himself up then sleep it off! He woke at 7 this morning, a little shocked by that!


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all having a good weekend. We are about to leave the house and go into the states for the day... we have some visas we need to return.


----------



## kanga

Dee, did Thomas just do it one day and then that was it, it was just bf at each feed (Except the night ebms)?

He did 5-10 mins yesterday twice, and again this morning.

I was going to stop expressing at the weekend, but woke up on Sunday with leaking and lumpy boobs! I guess my milk just wants to keep coming. I had to pump my boobs down. the right one has some lumps in it now, do you think it could be mastitis coming? 

H, i got some breastflow bottles. They look like boobies! He sucked all the milk out but didnt know how to swallow it. So 100ml of my ebm ended up on him & me, whoops! I was hoping he would get the hang of it by the end of the feed but obviously not. so i have ditched those bottles.

Its not even like i can say i am bf and that i want to give it up. We are not even bf-ing. I'm expressing and he's having my milk. I would love it if he would bf but i woner if we will ever get there. esp as he is having bottles.

Dee if you could tell me more about how you got it that may help, thank you hun x


----------



## goddess25

I had lumps in my boobs when I had blocked ducts.


----------



## cutelou101

I had lumps with blocked ducts, try massaging them while pumping and in warm shower or bath. It doesnt always go to infection, just need to make sure they get empty when pumping and massage them out. Ive had lumps about 3 times, takes a day it so to go. Sorry your still struggling rach, try to remain positive, good news that he had 5/10 mins, hopeforly it will get more each day as he gets it :hugs:

Hope you had nice day in the states Jo 

Does anyone know of any sensitive skin breastpads? Im getting terrible rash and itchy, I have very sensitive skin, when I tried few days with none it all stopped, then came back the moment I put them in again. Washables are fine but I leak through them quick and have patches in t shirt, not really the look im going for!


----------



## hb1

Gutted about the breast flow bottles - we have those for the occasions that Ollie needs them and he seems ok on them - usually a little retisant at first - and he won't fall asleep on them like he does me. Maybe he has issues doing the sucking and swallowing together Rach? Hope he gets the hang of it. 

He is still getting all the good stuff from you which I guess is the main thing but it is important that you are happy and comfortable too - which when it clicks for him I am sure that it will come for you.

I had lumps once and just kept mainly feeding that side till it was gone.

Not sure on the bp's Lou I'm sorry - maybe ask HV?

Hope you had a lovely weekend Jo :)

I had MIL on Saturday - she's lovely but keeps going on that she doesn't see him much - just keeps dropping it in to every other sentence - she doesn't drive and lives ages away - it's a 3 hour round trip for us!! It annoys me a little as she didn't bother with us before Ollie was here and now she thinks she can demand the time and guilt trip us over it. On Sunday wwe went down to Rugby to see my gran - she is 92 and can't travel - it was the first time she'd seen Ollie. It was ok but towards the end Ollie was getting fractious - it's a long day and he couldn't just do his own thing - nowhere really for him to roll around and he likes his own space!! He slept for the first 45 mins on the way back but then he was awake and upset - I don't know how many times I sang "the wheels on the bus"!! ( he loves it as I sang it alot to him when he was newborn and did the movements on his tummy ). Today we had "fun under one" and then went to my mum's - my sis and nephew were there so that was nice - and Ollie showed off his commando crawling and also started trying to pull himself up on various things - with disasterous consequences in that he fell and his head hit a thomas the tank engine toy :dohh: but he really is in the mood for standing - also ordered a custom size fire guard ( as our little cottage is so tiny one of those massive nursery guards would stick out too much - space is precious!! ) as he is in to everything now he is on the move!! 

hx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: congrats Rach! He's beautiful!!!

hullo CCS's and baby friends :hi:

AFM - 29 weeks now YAAAAAY! It's been an ordeal, had a cervical cerclage placed at 20 weeks (immediately after they noticed my foreshortened and funneling cervix at routine 20 week anatomy scan) 

I quit work immediately and have been TRYING to be still and very careful ever since. Was in hospital couple days last week because I overdid it (DH and I bought a house and moved last week.) baby and I are fine and just trying to let go of my control issues and let DH organise the new house. My mum and little sister coming out from Canada in Oct. to help with new baby and hopefully they help me re-organise badly designed lay-out and cupboard organisation.Obviously, this is my way of deflecting my frustration of scary pregnancy and inactivity!!!


----------



## hb1

OMG GroovyGirl!!!! YEEEEYYYY :yipee: :wohoo: I know 2 months prob sounds miles away when you are on bed rest but it is soooo close now!!! and then you won't stop!!!! How exciting - and a new house - I can imagine you'll be itching to sort it out tho!! 

Do you know whether it's a pink or blue bump?

So glad for you!

hx


----------



## kanga

I think you're right H, he doeswnt get the sucking & swallowing combo. All the milk ended up covering us!

yaya groovy! :happydance: congratulations. I hope the last tri flies for you. Gret that youve been able to stop work and concentrate on your health. Are you planning your nursery and baby purchases?!

I have another problem girls. Babies bum is extremely sore. Its been getting worse these last few weeks. It started being red a few weeks ago so i started using sudocrem. last week it went really really red, so i got some bethapnol (not sure how you spell it!). Its now red raw and on the verve of bleeding. the skin has completely worn away in parts. its so sore, i feel awful. i think its starting to hurt him as hes straining with every poo and pump.

i'm going to get his nappy off as much as poss today. any other tips anyone? thank you!


----------



## hb1

Could be thrush? or similar... Ollie had the red rash under his chin and all other mums seem to think a couple of days of bepanthon would sort it but it didn't for Ollie - the Dr prescribed caneston cream and 2 days later it was like it had never been there!! Once it starts healing it'll be quick. I would go to the Dr's as I asked the hv and they kept saying barrier cream and keep it dry, which we did, but if it gets infected ( in this case fungal ) it doesn't heal....


----------



## goddess25

Poor little man - Definitely try and keep his bum to the air as much as possible I find that works for livi when her bum is a bit red. I dont know what creams are in the UK apart from sudo cream but I use this on Livi and it works really well, its organic smells lovely and just creates a nice little barrier, Its called bum bum balm but not sure if its over there.

https://www.dimpleskinsnaturals.com/bbb.htm


----------



## goddess25

Groooovvvvvyyyyy Congratulations on finally being in the 3rd trimester. Glad your off work now so you can take it easy. Glad the cerclage is in. Baby will be here before you know it enjoy the down time now.


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations groovey! Hope the last trimester goes fast for you. Glad you are off work and resting now. And a new house too! xxx

Rachel i use waitrose baby bottom butter on Foley. It clears any rash up in a day, it's not very expensive but it does fly off the shelves. My mum got me a tub to try, and it worked wonders. However if it's quite bad now may be worth a pop to GP just in case it is thrush.

Helen sound like Ollie is loving being on the move. Glad you both enjoyed your 'fun under 1'


----------



## kanga

thanks ladies. Lou, have got some bottom butter so will try that next. H, will check iwth the mw on Thurs to see if its thrust - thanks for the tip, i wouldnt have thought of thrush

he was on for half an hour today, horrah! it was a bit painful but i thought i would push through. he was proper latched on like a plunger. he oulled off eventually and my nipple was bleeding with a blood blister. and he had a full bottle. damn! no idea what he was doing, poss using it as a dummy?

so its back to expressing til the boobie calms down, pretty sure i will never bf and its just a case of how long i can keep up the expressing


----------



## cutelou101

He prob wasnt positioned quite right, Foley gave me one few weeks back, he was only on for ten sec or so, he looked confused and let go, so maybe as he is still learning he didnt think to let go if he wasnt getting any or not much milk?. That was painful so can imagine how sore you just be but hopeforly a sign he us learning to latch. Was the blister by where his top or bottom lip was?

Really hope he gets the sucking and swallowing for you, Sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## hb1

Try nipple shields while nipples are sore....that way he's still getting practise. Also wondered - do you feel the letdown either when you pump or he feeds? Just as once I felt that I knew Ollie was getting milk...

Re Bottom - Ollie's under the chin rash wasn't thrush but the area had gotten fungal infection - might not have caused it but I think once it's sore it can happen. So might be either...


----------



## goddess25

Rach well done on him being on for 30m but I would try a nipple shield to keep him practicing there. Hope his bum is better soon.


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all doing well. Had a bit of a stressful day... dont seem to have much milk today to feed Livi and she is very fussy. She isnt due another growth spurt till 6 months.. her pee is dark brown so I know she hasnt had enough today and not made enough... she is not taking a bottle of formula or breast milk so am a bit worried about her.

I meant to ask Are any of you losing your hair? My hair loss is really bad, I would say I have lost almost half my hair it was super super thick... I know its normal post birth but thought it would have stopped by now.


----------



## hb1

My hair seems ok Jo -but I do have my own share of post partum woes - separated tummy muscles, spd still there - also knees have joined in!!

Try upping your water intake again. If you are worried about Livi's hydration levels maybe 1 or 2 oz of cool boiled water? Is it still hot there? Also - is her mouth wet?

We're fine - off visiting today - f&b's to see my friend who had a dd a month after Ollie and then to my best friends for a catch up.

Ollie is taking his own carrot and melon ( for pudding ) - I don't think f&b's will mind!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Will up my water intake today, her mouth does seem nice pink and wet and she is super happy. 
F&b won't mind we take stuff for Euan everywhere we go and will do the same for livi.


----------



## hb1

They didn't mind and we left some for them on the floor haha :)

hx


----------



## kanga

How is the feeding now Jo, has your millk increased? I hope so and that Livi is back to normal x

Hair loss - I havent had any yet that i've noticed. I have had a lot of sweating which I remmeber reading was one of the pp joys. Luckily its mainly at night in bed, so I can shower it off in the morning! 

Bum update! - got some steroid cream from the doc which has improve dthings a bit already. Se also suggested a natural remedy of whisked egg white. We did both yetserday with an hour of nappy off time first. Bum seems to be getting better so I feel better today

H, whats f&b mean? Ollies pud sounds yum, can I have some please!!


----------



## hb1

frankie and benny's 

I have come to the conclusion that Ollie is too high energy for restaurants!!

Glad the bum situation is improving :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies!

Jo hope the milk supply is a bit better, i was going to suggest uping the water intake as Helen suggested. Glad to hear she is happy, hope your feeling a bit better xxx yep my hair is not as thick, hair cut Tuesday and not sure I'll need it thined like I normally do.

Helen did ollie enjoy his F&B visit today then? Did you have a nice time catching up with friends?

Rach glad to hear the rash is getting better. Did he enjoy is nappy free time? How are you feeling today? x

Just popping on to catch up after our first bed time by ourselves. DH out on work drinks, so i met a friend for a harvester then back home for bedtime. You weren't allowed to take a buggy into the resturant! Bit stupid, as i said the the women he can hardly sit in a high chair, thought they were family friendly! So we had to sit in the noicey bar as you can have a pram in there! Then an hour wait for food! luckily Foley, despite being awake the whole time, was a very good boy and only cried at the end as was hot and past normal bath time. Dog's been very cute tonight being the man about the house, he watched Foleys bath, head over it right next to me, and been laying right by us all night.


----------



## hb1

Ollie is a handful in restaurants as he really wants to be off exploring but obviously can't.

Can't recomend f&b's enough - the staff were great and gave us a corner booth so we could roll 2 prams up to it and were thoroughly pleasant about the babies. 

Pizza express is also v child friendly - and you can get 2-4-1 deals there...


----------



## mrsG5

Rach, hope things are improving. One day Thomas just started taking the boob. He was about 6 weeks and things just slotted into place. I had to keep expressing every day though and gradually decreased it by 1 minute every few days. I was offerring the breast every time and he used to latch on for a few mins then come off. I honestly don't know why he just took the breast but I was so relieved when he did. Now I have tried the brown nuk teats and he will take one of those very occassionally so what I would suggest is not to stop the bottes all together because you want to be sure you can have some time to yourself and he can be fed by someone else. 

I know it's really hard but just persevere and try and make sure he is latched on as well as you can. He got a little blister on his top lip too but that's very common.

With regards his sore bums, try metanium too. Its really good and ued in some of our hospitals by the tissue viability nurse. If you have any specific questions I'd love to try and help because I know how stressful it is xx


----------



## goddess25

We dont take Euan to restaurants anymore either. He is too impatient. We usually take stuff for him because he has never eaten anything we have ordered off a menu yet and once he is in a chair he knows its food time and he cant cope with waiting. He is too much of a pain for it and yes lots of mess on the floor deliberately usually.


----------



## hb1

about the blisters on the lips - Ollie got these too - I think he shed his lips several times in the early weeks lol :)


----------



## hb1

This morning we discovered Ollie has cut his 3rd tooth!! top left - go Ollie!

hx


----------



## kanga

Does anyone know which nappies have the least chemicals in them please? I have tried baby with Pampers & Huggies and the rash is still there. I am thinking of changing to reusables. HIs bum is really getting me down. 

Everyone has an opinion on what to try and imo, my baby has v sensitive skin and none of the creams agree with him. I used to be allergic to everything as a child, I wonder if he takes after me! Even the cream the doc gave us hasnt worked.

So far, the following have not worked!
- metanium
- sudocrem
- canestan
- hydrocortesone cream from doc
- washing in just cotton wool & water
- wiping with just olive oil
- applying whisked egg white
- waitrose bottom butter
- vaseline as a barrier cream

he is currently on the floor having no-nappy time. This is hour 3 and no change really. I am almost at my wits end, what with this and the bf.


----------



## kanga

Go Ollie, 3 teeth already woo hoo!!

Thanks for the support Dee. It is so hard, I feel like giving up every day but somehow manage to not! I went to bf cafe today and he was feeding or 1.5 hours on the shield. He was still hungry after that though so I resigned myself to havng a week on the sofa feeding him constantly to get my supply up and to get him refining his suckle. However as soon as got home, I settled down and he was screaming his head off, completely inconsolable. After 30 mins of trying to get him on, I gave him a bottle. I just can't see bf working for me.

Lou, cant believe you couldnt take buggy in the restaurant! Bit harsh.


----------



## hb1

Rach - if it's really stressing you out maybe set a date that you can aim for - if it's not working by then look at exc pumping or ff - it really isn't worth making yourself unhappy - you should be enjoying your LO and bf shouldn't get in the way - you have given it a brilliant go and LO has had a great start on your milk.

As for the bum - def keep on at the dr - and mention your allergy issue - it could be related - and if it is it might not help trying one thing after the other iyswim.

Big hugs - you are doing so well to be coping with all this on your plate.

AFM - Ollie is 6 mths today!!!! been to a baby group and nana's - with my nephew, Auntie and cousins - shattered!!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Big :hugs: rach. I agree with Helen, set your self a date to reassess. It's not worth making yourself stressed and unhappy. You have done so well xxx bum wise I'd head ack to gp and discuss it. With reuseables you could ask the council if they do any schemes for free starter ones. I know my council does give ones away for free and offer discounts on them too to encourage reusables. Not sure what the most sensitive throw aways are. 

Helen go ollie for his 3rd tooth! How has he been teething wise? And 6 months!! Wow!! Glad you had a nice day! Does it feel like it's flown by?

Had lunch put today at nandos, lady said table for 2 and a pram, we said yes, and all was fine! Just popped us in the corner. It was yummy! Gotta write a list tomorrow for things to pack in car Wednesday. I'm bridesmaid on Thursday and it's an early start as need to get to venue by 9, and gotta go round m25 a bit. Then we are going to my mums on Friday straight from there, so got weekend to pack for too.


----------



## hb1

it has flown for sure! Although haven't had a full nights sleep in over a year - pg insomnia first and Ollie not being a sttn type of a chap - I would kill for a good 8 hour sleep! But teething - not as bad as i expected - he is off on some days and drools and might not sleep as well.


----------



## kanga

happy half birthday Ollie buns!


----------



## goddess25

Happy half birthday Ollie. 

Rach - do you want me to send you some of the cream I use over here. It's fab! Otherwise head back to the doctor if there is no improvement. We go through alot as mummies don't we. Your doing great though try to remember that. 

We are ok here going back to the BF clinic tomorrow. I thought livi was doing better with her weight she has put on 11oz since the last BF app. Got her weighed yesterday for the first time in 10 days and she is losing weight again. She still absolutely flat out refuses formula but will take breast milk from the bottle. Am going to ask for advice and try and get some meds to see if they help.


----------



## kanga

Hope you can sort something for Livis feeding Jo. It must be worrying when they lose weight but she'll gain it all back as soon as you find a fix

Whats the cream you have there, do you know what the main ingredients are. Thank you so much for offering to send me some! v v kind.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope you get some advice tomorrow jo at bf clinic. I'm sure she will puck the weightback up, but it must be so worrying. Big :hugs: She seems to certainly like the taste of bm only, will she try the formula then realise it's not bm and then refuse? Or can she tell before even tasting it? Hopeforly they will have some good advice to help you both xxx

bit of a rubbish start to my day today. After losing my extra hour sleep I get after foley has his morning feed due to my new shed being delivered at a stupid hour, I found my guenia pig passed away in her cage. It was a real shock, she was only 2 and had been out running around the floor the night before when I cleaned them. Felt bad as I was so tired yesterday I didn't give her a cuddle like I normally do before she goes back. Think the tiredness didn't help. Hoping for good nights kip tonight as gotta get up at 6 30 to get to my friends wedding venue for 9 for bridesmaid prep. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## goddess25

Had the BF clinic appointment and am a bit confused to be honest about what to do, at the last appointment which was at the start of the month ish she was 13lb5oz, today she was 14lb3oz which I am quite happy with as its 3oz heavier than monday. However she is still falling off on the growth chart, so the doctor is still concerned. She told me to stop pumping as I have no milk to spare and it should all be going to her via BF, she told me to stop stressing about giving formula as its not working, and she told me that she wasnt going to start any medication because she really doesn't think it will work and its a big dose to take for no result which I agree with. 

Her recommendation was to start rice cereal twice a day despite the fact that its 4 weeks too early and also to give some liquid via a cup. She wants to see me again in 2 weeks to assess how things are going again.

I had rice cereal at home so I decided to take the doctors advice even though its not the magic 6 months. She had the started amount of cereal at lunch time and she just experimented with it, spitting it out mainly as expected. I tried the cereal again at dinner time the same small amount and she ate the entire lot so not bad for her 2nd ever feed. Will BF as normal and do the x2 cereal and see what happens at next weigh in. 

I know she hasn't been getting enough because a few times a week there are red urate crystals in her diaper which means she is a bit dry. I feel so bad for her, I hate to think she is hungry and she might have been hungry for months and there is nothing I can do for her. I have been so worried about her and I hate how my body just doesn't work. I am happy to start feeding her as its evident she wants it since she ate the entire amount at dinner time.

I am quite pleased about her weight though. She has put on quite a bit I think since the last appointment.

Rachel - The cream I use on bums is called bumbum balm. I used it from day 1 on Euan and have been using it on Olivia too and they never had nappy rash, slight redness yes but it was gone the next day. I don;t know if its the cream or if I am just lucky. Alot of my friends use the same cream and it was given to me as a gift pre Euan being born. How is his bottom getting on?
The ingredients in the balm are : coconut oil, pure unbleached beeswax, organic jojoba oil, apricot kernel oil, organic calendula oil (infused in sunflower oil), Cocoabutter, Vitamin E oil (derived from pure Soybean oil), pure Lavender essential oil. It smells lovely and is kinda the same consistency as vaseline but not as thick and it goes a long long way. Let me know if you want some am more than happy to send.

Lou how was the wedding?


----------



## goddess25

Am on the 3rd day of rice cereal and it seems to be hit or miss if she takes it or not. I dont think she is ready for eating properly but going to try and get a wee bit in each time its better than nothing.
Hope your all well and planning a good weekend.


----------



## hb1

She's doing great Jo :hugs: When she growth spurts is she waking more in the night? Is she demanding more feeds?

I think Ollie is either growth spurtinng or it's his teething ( he's getting a 4th tooth as well - not the top centre rigiht to match his left one but the other side of top centre right iykwim ) but the last 3 nights have been awful with lots of wakings - been v jealous of oh's sleep!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen no she never asks to be fed and I have noticed no changes when she has had her growth spurts. The 6 month one will be coming up soon. She cries when she is tired but that's about it. 
This morning I woke at 7.30 she fed last at 12.15 I hear her for about 10m before I get her she is babbling and giggling and when I look at her she is on her tummy up on her hands just waiting and gives a huge smile. No ok get me up mum I'm starved. She gets a www bit frantic when she is in position but mainly just moving her head around and hands trying to get the nipple in faster.


----------



## goddess25

Meant to say I wouldn't even know she had growth spurts.


----------



## hb1

Maybe step up the bf again - to increase your supply. It might help - when Ollie growth spurts there are def more night feeds....


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies,

I'm back in the land if wifi. The 3g connection was terrible at the wedding venue then was all go at my mums. Glad to be home in my bed. Woke at half 6 and couldn't get back to kip, just listening to dh and foley sleep. Foley just yawned so think he's stirring!

Wedding was good jo, tiring though. Managed to just about fit in the feeds and get him through. Toast mistress asked if I wanted to feed at the back in the speechs, which I replied that would be quite a sight as my dress needs to come off! Was quite surprised that everyone I spoke to presumed I was bottle feeding. Managed to settle him in the room and get back down for 2 hours of dancing in evening too.

Jo How's she been doing on the rice over the weekend? Sounds like she is doing well giving it a try and experimenting with it. Did the doctor say how much she should be having or to up the bf at all? did you say she only crys when tired not when hungery? You could try offering boob at more intervals during day see if she wants it? Or does she not seem hungery when you do?

Helen been up to anything nice this weekend?


----------



## hb1

Just avoiding the heat - I would love to move to Scotland - the 18-20 degrees is my max and I think I am more suited to that climate!! I just wilt when it gets over 20 degrees - I don't see what the deal is - whenever it gets to the high temps everyone complains that it's too hot anyway!! 

Glad you enjoyed the wedding Lou - and well done on managing the feeds - it's hard when you're out sometimes.....

We're introducing a 2nd meal in a day for Ollie today - so now he is having fruit for breakie and porridge for dinner - going to be doing the loaded spoon thing - fxd it's not tooo messy!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Glad the wedding and the feeding went well Lou. 

When I try to feed her more she turns her head away a lot. Dr said to give small amount of rice cereal twice a day. She iis liking it though had to give her a wee bit extra at dinner time not thinking she would eat it all she did. We will see if it makes any difference in 2 weeks.


----------



## hb1

Fxd the rice does the trick - maybe she is ready for it - am sure I read something about weight loss or plateau being a sign too.

Ollie fed himself his porridge - we gave him loaded spoons and he found his mouth straight away - and couldn't get enough!! :happydance:

hx


----------



## goddess25

I think she is well ready for it. This morning at breakfast Steven fed her for the first time. She was really excited knowing what was coming, the entire lot was swallowed, nothing was spat out at all. 

Both kids still napping and its 5.30pm need to go and get Olivia up so I can feed her, and then will get Euan up. We are going to have dinner and either go for a swim at our pool or head out for a walk.

We have discovered Geocaching and going to give it a go. I had never heard of it before until recently but it sounds like fun! We tried to find one this afternoon close to the house but couldn't find it and there are tonnes more close by. 

Well done Ollie on feeding, its fantastic when all these things start to happen.


----------



## cutelou101

What's geocaChing jo?

Do glad she's enjoying it, should like she was ready for it! Must be so nice seeing her so excited for tea time! Has it got hot out there now? I'd love going for evening swims!

Well done ollie feeding himself! Know what you mean Helen boutthe heat, I can do it ok in the shade, too hot for me out and about. I'm hoping it doesn't get any hotter than this!

Dh back driving himself to work today. We have sorned the other car as it needs loads of work so being a 1 car house for a while. Got dogs yearly jabs today, and foleys 8 week ones tomorrow! Hoping they both be good!


----------



## hb1

good luck to Foley for his jabs Lou :hugs:

Well Ollie is stepping up the eating - gave him double the porridge tonight - he ate it all!! so dinner was porridge with 1/3 of a banana squished in - on loaded spoon, pear, 4 rice cakes, a bit more banana - go Ollie!!

Hating this heat - can we come and use your pool Jo!!

Sounds like Livi is loving the rice!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Wish you could all come and use the pool have one big pool party. It was hot here today and spent a few hours there we are so lucky to have that. 

We discovered that geocaching existed when we were on the island on a break. It's been around for years. It's a worldwide game where people hide a whole manner of objects and put all the details on a website and you go and find them. It's basically like a big treasure hunt but all outdoors and it's great gets you out hunting and adventuring. We found 2/3 yesterday and going to do some more tonight. It seems like fun. Apparently there are 14 million things worldwide. Looked up next to our old house in Edinburgh and near my parents and tonnes there too. 

Anyway watching Torchwood. Not sure if any of you like it bit this is the 4th episode not that keen on it.


----------



## hb1

Where in Edinburgh do your rents live Jo? I was at uni there - used to live in Bruntsfield - I LOVE Edinburgh - would move there in a flash!

We never got into torchwood - we are into Dr Who tho - can't wait for the next series!! what a cliffhanger!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

I'm the opposite couldn't get into Dr Who and I tried quite hard to like it. 

We don't have a place in Edinburgh any more, we sold it before we moved here. I went to uni there too. Lived in Tollcross for a few years, Newington feor another and our flat was in Meadowbank. Also lived in Gorgie for a bit so all overreally. I miss it loads and especially now it's August and festival season.


----------



## hb1

I just love it - I love the city, I love the areas around it - North Berwick is fab!! and Perth and places like pitlochry are so close - love love love it!! and if we moved now Ollie would have a scottish accent - love children with scottish accents!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies! 

Sounds like edingburgh is fab! We've done south west, but not the other side. Had great time there when we went! 

Not watched touchwood yet, it's sky plus'ed. Dh is up to date, but I'm a series behind or so. He got them on DVD so I need to catch up. Loving doctor who, can't wait for it's return in autumn season! 

Foleys injection went fine. Just needed cuddlying to kip last night, slept through as normal. Went out with some ladies from baby massage today after class for a drink, then spent afternoon Reading in the shade in the garden while foley fed then kipped on me!

Far too hot for me today! Needed a pool today!!


----------



## goddess25

Euan has an odd little accent right now it's a strange little
Hybrid one. He sounds Scottish, very posh English and Canadian all in the same sentence. 

There are lots of lovely areas surrounding Edinburgh. Your making me homesick Helen. 

Lou glad Foley is ok after his jabs. It's always sad to see there little faces crumble but I am a firm believer in vaccination.


----------



## goddess25

Its 11 am Livi is napping and Euan is in his room for a time out. He has been so naughty today.. on our way to the library for story time and he was misbehaving throwing his hat around, not walking, trying to hit me so did the whole if you dont start behaving we are going straight home... first time I have threatened that when he didnt comply so home we came. Its a bit rubbish on your way out to turn around and come home again but cant say it and not do it. 

Have not been on the actual computer for days I just sneak a look at our thread from my phone.
Have not heard from Rach in a while hope she is ok.


----------



## hb1

I hope so to - no news might be good news - fxd she's doing great

Lou - v idilic!! V jealous - Ollie is too high energy for such relaxed sports as reading under trees - he'd be climbing it!! Glad the jabs went well - only one more set then you're off the hook till 1 yr!

Jo - well done on the discipline!! Tollcross was on my way home - my friend used to live accross the road from the chippy there - spicy haggis supper was her fave - with salt and sauce of course!! being veggie it was just chips for me. Which uni were you at? I was at the college of art between 1997 and 2000.....

Baby yoga today - Ollie didn't comply at all - all the other babies let the excercises be done to them but Ollie kept crawling off!! We got his activity centre today - from ebay - he loves it!!! might satisfy his lust for standing up a bit!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Have been in a few unis all over but did my first degree at Edinburgh uni, nothing I could really do with it work wise so went into nursing. Did nursing diploma in Glasgow then upgraded to degree at Napier uni. Then did a post grad course at Queen Margaret. What did you do at the art school?

Your injections sound different over there ours are 3 jabs at 2 months, 2 jabs at 4 months & 1 jab at 6 months then it's nothing till 1.


----------



## kanga

We went to Edinburgh last year - i loved looking round that old Royal boat thats harbored there. I think I'm old before my time!

Alls well with us atm :flower:

I'm loving being a Mummy now. Baby is much easier than a few weeks ago! I'm still waiting for my first smile - when did everyone get theirs. He is 6 weeks tomorrow, can't believe how much he's grown already. He's off 9th percentile now and nearer 20. He was so skinny when he came out but he's piling on the puppy fat now!!

I'm going to see a lady I met in the hospital who had twins today. Hers were born 2 days before Charles.

And its almost the weekend which means more Daddy time, yay! And Mums coming for 5 night on Sunday - double yay!! xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach - great to hear all is going well! Hope you enjoy your mum's visit! So glad your loving being a mummy! Foley's first smiled at 4 weeks, he's just started having a little giggle (very cute), but every baby is different, at baby massage all the babies can.lift heads at tummy time and he just tries to eat the towel! Glad to hear he is pilling on the weight now. Hope you have a nice time with the lady!.

Well done Jo on the disapline, i never get on the proper computer now, just on my phone.

helen hope ollie enjoys his new activity centre! Think in a few months Foley will be off and about and my reading time be gone! 

Went to baby senosry today, which was nice. Just trying to play with Foley but he seems more interested in scrubs than me and his toys! He's due a change and feed now, then hopeforlly little nap. Meeting up with a anouther mum i met on a local forum on Monday. She also has a dog so she is coming over for a baby and dog walk. Bit nervous as i've never met her before and i'm a bit shy so find initial small talk hard. But hoping it goes well!


----------



## hb1

Nice one Rach - once you feel more of a master of your own destiny again it definately gets better :)

Wow - Lou and Rach you're proper social butterflies!!

Totally agree on the all babies are different - Ollie is a little mover - will see whether his communication keeps up with him - he does do double babbling but not as much as my firends little girl did at this age......

One word for me right now - tired!!!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Rachel glad all is better and your enjoying it all a bit more now. 

Livi smiled really early she is such a smiler, whereas we had to work really hard at getting Euan to smile. She communicates way more than euan ever did although he seems good now.


----------



## goddess25

Its Sunday afternoon the entire family is napping apart from me. I am uploading pictures and videos onto my blog of the kiddies for our families at home. If any of you want to see it let me know and I will send the link, its pretty boring really unless you are interested in seeing my children.

We spent the morning geocaching found 4 separate ones so that was fun, although i am discovering the downsides to it. I have 9 bites on my right ankle, bottom of calf and 7 on my left. Today I had to go and get bug spray hope it works, they seem to like me. They are itching like crazy and I think I might be developing cellulitis on my right so will keep an eye on it.

We were supposed to be going swimming in the afternoon but Euan was a bit naughty before bed and Steven told him that we were not going swimming after his nap, we really should stick to what Steven told him but I am dying to go. Its super hot and after wandering around in the woods I was quite looking forward to a plunge in the pool.

I have the breastfeeding clinic again on Wednesday so we will see what is going on with Olivia, she still has urate crystals in her diaper every day which is an indication of slight dehydration but it can be normal for some babies too. I am feeding her very frequently in the day, she is having her cereal twice a day with water mixed in and am giving her a few ounces of water too from a cup or spoon for a bit more hydration since she still has them. I am at a loss of what to do now and no one seems bothered, if she is dehydrated every day then it could potentially cause some serious kidney issues for her. Its tough, I hate being obsessed by this but its difficult when at every diaper change I can see them. She does pee and poo normally by the way so will bring it up again on Wednesday.

Anyway I am having a very nice weekend, hope you are too.


----------



## hb1

Jo - I would keep at them too - I know it's hot but if you're hydrating her often I don't understand how you're stil getting the crystals :hugs:

Well - Ollie is doing well on the BLW - he had 3 meals again today - oatibix and pear for breakie, carrot, broccoli, pear and yoghurt for lunch and asparagus pasta with the other half of the yoghurt for pudding and a couple of organix bite things ( as he was still looking for food!! ) - unfortunately so far we haven't had a sttn from the weaning - we didn't get it from the crawling ( being more active ) nor the weaning - still having random wakings with no recognisable pattern - I would love a full nights sleep!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Jo i'd keep at them too, or maybe the doctor if your getting no answers from the clinic. It seems like your keeping her nice and hydrated so not sure why she still is getting the crystals either :hugs: Sorry to hear about the bites, thats quite a lotm your poor thing!

Helen great news on Ollie eating so well, sorry your still not getting a full nights kip, it must be tough. A broken sleep never feels as good as a full 7 to 8 hours - even if you get the same amount of hours :hugs:

Well walk went well today, she was really nice and the dogs had a great play over the park. Trouble getting Foley down tonight, hoping he is finely down as feeling very tired today. DH saw the proper consultant today, he sent him for anouther x ray after the one today didn't show whether it has knitted. He couldn't tell on the 2nd either but said the movement and lack of pain seemed to show it was. Has given DH an open appointment to come back if it does not get full movement over next few months.

Bit worried about DH going to west ham tomorrow with all these riots. Makes me want to move to the country. It's so shocking to see!


----------



## hb1

Yey Lou on walk - hope OH's limbs are on the mend!!

Ollie has been awake several times so far :( going to be a long night - it's bad enough but coming from a position of poor poor sleep over the last few days ( and poor broken sleep for the last year!! ) it really is hard.....


----------



## goddess25

Way to go Ollie on the BLW, it sounds like he is doing great Helen.

Lou glad your meeting was good, sounds like DH is doing better in terms of pain and movement right enough, glad to hear it.

Have the breastfeeding clinic tomorrow so will see if Olivia is getting any better in terms of her weight and will mention the crystals again tomorrow, there have been none for a few days, so hopefully she is ok.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jo - hope the appointment at the clinic went well today x

Helen hope ollie has let you have a little more kip x

Foley has just gone to sleep, late again, think it's his 9 week growth spurt! Had baby massage today, then drink out with one of the mums there. Post natal course tomorrow, then to my mum's on Friday. It's my first time driving to surrey with just me, foley and the dog! Really hoping the traffic isn't bad


----------



## goddess25

Ok here goes... not a happy mummy tonight. The doctor now tells me that she thinks Olivia has something wrong with her kidneys.

We went to the clinic she has put on about 100g in 2 weeks which is very little considering she has been wolfing down baby cereal and quite significant portions for 2 weeks so she was concerned about that but said that she is still following her little curve but that she was going to discharge me back to my GP and said that he will need to follow her weight very closely.
I asked again about the urate crystals and said that its not every day but I would say approx 3 days per week and 1-2 diapers on those 3 days. She acted like she had not heard this before even though I have told her every time I see her so she tells me that for a baby to have urate crystals in there diapers for this length of time is very concerning, and its very rare for babies to have it this long and if it continues then it could be very damaging to her kidneys. No shit I felt like yelling FFS I have been telling you about this for a few months, now I feel like the shittest mother in the planet for not pushing it further with anyone who would listen.
Anyway she was going to refer me to a pediatrician and a babies kidney doctor, but decided to do some blood work and urine testing first which is probably a good idea. We went to the lab for her blood test and that was quite traumatic, at first I took her into a little room and 2 girls kind of held her down while the other repeatedly stuck a needle into her heel to take blood, I asked to hold her to help and they said that they always do it because mums dont normally do it right and just get upset, so i thought ok I will give them some space and let them do there job. After 20 minutes of her screaming and struggling with them, and them not getting blood so having to try again I suggested that if they move her over and she could see me it would make a difference, they looked unconvinced but I went in anyway and moved her along the bench. As soon as she saw me she reached up to touch my face and stopped crying and smiled, my heart gave out and I do confess to a few tears. I sang to her for a bit while the girls were taking blood, they managed it which was great filled quite a few vials. My other job for tonight or tomorrow morning is to obtain 2 urine samples, I had a little bag on her tonight to collect but It fell out as I removed it tonight so will try tomorrow.

I just hope that my little girl is ok and that she is not really sick and I have not noticed. I guess we will find out something soon. I am scared and very worried about her.

Anyway so that was my day! It was pretty shit!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - at least they're monitoring her now - you had been asking and asking so it's not as if you had ignored it. Tbh - I had thought kidneys - fxd it's nothing sinister.

Really bad night for me - and not at Ollie's hand - he slept till 4am and then till 6.30am - but I have come down with a cold and all night my nose was either stuffed or running - v little sleep :cry: 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Big :hugs: Jo - cant believe she acted like it wad the first time you mentioned it. You have been asking everytime! Glad she is now being monitored and fxed its all ok. Did they say when the blood test come back? That sounded terrible, it must have been so hard for you to watch xxx

Helen hope you feel better soon, fxed Ollie gives you a nice night tonight xx

Had weird sensation today, felt like i was going to faint while seated today was pretty close to fainting. felt a bit off this afternoon so waited for dh to come home to carry Foley down. Feel bit better now, but still feel bit dazed.


----------



## kanga

pregnant Lou? !


----------



## cutelou101

No chance if that, we havent dtd yet, still waiting to start pill

How are you rach?


----------



## hb1

Hope you're feeling better Lou :hugs:

Hope motherhood is now a breeze Rach :) 

Ollie got himself up to sitting from laying down today!! go Ollie!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Go Ollie! Hes doing so well! 

Jo did you get the blood test results back? Hope yo feeling ok x

Rach hows little Charles?

Off the the oval tomorrow to watch England v India. Excited and little nervous as its babies in arms and Foley loves laying on his back on the floor rather than being cuddled. Hes been giggling loads today, its very cute!


----------



## kanga

Clever boy Ollie! You'll be chsing him round the house before you know it ;)

How was the Oval Lou? I've always wanted to go to a cricket match.

Charles is ok. He has started crying a lot more this week. He wants holding and cuddling all the time. He seems to fight sleeping, so he's a really light sleeper in the day.

Nightwise, he's going from 8.30pm to 5am ish between feeds so I can't complain about that. He doesnt cry at night either, he just lays in his basket with dummy in, eventually falling to sleep.

It makes me sad when he cries, esp when I dont understand why he's crying :cry:

I was at my wits end yesterday but today was better. I'm worried I have pnd but dont seem to have a hv or anyone to broach the subject with. Its not exactly an easy thing to bring up either.


----------



## hb1

The crying is so hard - apparently they cry the most 6 weeks after birth - it's a big shock being born i reckon - hang in there - just get cuddling - it will pass :hugs:

You're doing better than we did on the sleep front - we were up in shifts holding him so he would sleep at one point - and his naps are still on me!! 

Your hv should be doing a questionaire with you soon to identify if you have pnd - but it is natural to have some "baby blues" feelings - i was crying alot at one point - and everything is new and overwhelming so it can get you like that. Your birthing experience and issues bfing might not be helping so if they can get you some one to talk it all through with that might help. If it is pnd it is better to id it sooner rather than later tho - fxd it's just a passing phase :hugs:

Lou can you take a bouncer with you? poss a little impractical - hopefully all the action will keep him entertained - you're a braver lady than I!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Oval was wet! Only got to watch the morning session. Foley didn't see much, fed for some of it, then we went for change, then caught bit before lunch. Did have a thought this morning of the camera panning around the crowd to me bfing! Went fine apart from when he wanted bum change and was crying and you can't leave seat till end of an over! Train and tube today, bed by 8, barely awake for evening feed and bath so maybe not such a long sleep tonight. 

Rachel I still find his proper full on cry upsetting. When Paul is home he has to deal with him as I still struggle not to cry too. Foley fights daytime sleep, he's awake most of day (sleeps all his hours at night which is nice) so During the day if I just can't work him out, I now pop him in the pram and go for a walk. 

Get in lots of cuddles. Could you go to a baby weighing session and then ask for a hv visit there as they should be at weigh in's if you don't have a number. As Helen said if you feel it could be pnd it's best to speak to hv now - but hopeforly it's just a passing phase. :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Baby was weighed yesterday - 10-11. the people at our baby cafe arent hv's. One is a maternity support worker and I'm not sure of the other lady. I fele better today. Its ups and downs for sure!

Bbay just winges all the time, I dont know what his problm is ffs!!


----------



## hb1

Are you going to any classes with Charles? that might help to break the day up - i have one day free usually in the week just to chill at home with Ollie but will be out at classes or visiting the other days - so only in half a day if there is a class ( or baby group ).

also - when he was v little I found Ollie seemed to get fed up of being held but hated being in his moses basket - so I would pop him on the footstool on his mat ( so he was at a good height with me on the sofa ) and just chat and sing to him - that seemed to help - was also a good place to massage him.

Also a baby gym with toys dangling down and a bouncer with toys to bat are good - maybe a light show or moving mobile?

hx


----------



## cutelou101

I do same as Helen, we just have one free day at home together, otherwise we have groups/classes or visiting/meeting up with other mums and babies we met. Have you signed up to any groups? 

Foley gets bored and moans (loudly he is very vocal now) after doing the same thing for a while, so i've started to rotate - play mat, mirror, swing, walk, milk. I also sit him on my legs and sing and chat to him. Mobile seems to work well too for a bit - use that for the shower in the morning.

Think i settled into it better once we had something to do most days, really helped to be getting out - though i do wish baby groups would not start at 10 all the time! Week goes much quicker now.

The doctors or the maternity support worker may know how to get in touch of a HV for you, did she put a number in your red book at all at your 10 day or 6 week visit?

x


----------



## goddess25

Hi all have been a bit awol, so have all Olivia's test results and she is totally fine. I have been to see a variety of people this week, was discharged from the BF clinic and to be honest was going to stop going anyway. I saw my own GP today and we had quite the conversation, he told me that he just doesnt understand what the BF doctor has been going on about, he knew who it was and actually said she's a bit of a nervous one very odd lady. He said to me today you just have to take one look at her and know that she is a healthy and happy girl, urine tests and blood tests all clear, no sign of kidney disfunction but he is going to repeat both tests in 2 weeks. He said you have been worrying and putting yourself through alot of stress for nothing and he also said that her growth was more than adequate she was 15lb today when he weighed her, he said I was clearly doing a great job with her, she was getting enough and basically he said there are no problems with her, he said I am completeley unconcerned about her, so please stop worrying.
I do trust him so feel alot better now, I feel as if a massive weight has shifted. We have also decided that we are going to move back home, I know just now is not the time in terms of the economy as I dont think we would get jobs, nursing is in a bad way and there are no jobs right now but we will be here till next year so hopefully there might be something then, its so isolating here and I miss my family and friends, its hard having no one here that actually cares for me or my family.

Lou glad you got to the cricket, I hate cricket just dont get it but its quite something i imagine if you like it to go to the oval.

Ollie sounds like he is doing great.

Rach - I know exactly how you feel, I really thought I had PND and perhaps I had a mild case or it might have just been all stress but its tough, and its hard you think that you have this new baby that it should all be joyful and fantastic but the reality is its bloody hard work, struggling to feed, struggling to sleep, struggling to figure out why this little person does something and you being totally responsible and feeling alone in figuring it out, alot of the time its not fun and alot of the time its pretty boring. I know this is not what your supposed to say but I dont think people tell the truth. Obviously we love our children but at the same time its a huge adjustment. For the past 6 months I have been feeling pretty shit and isolated, but I feel better. Its really hard when your baby is demanding and you just dont know what to do, we have all been there. Its totally worth mentioning it to your HV, but just know that motherhood and especially being a new mummy isnt all a bed of roses, its pretty crap at times but the good days with the ups eventually outweigh the down days. You are going to be just fine.


----------



## hb1

Jo - totally agree with you - it's like you have to let go of alot of the old you - be totally selfless - and it's a massive adjustment for every aspect of yourself!!


----------



## cutelou101

Jo so glad everything is well with olivia, so glad you now feel a weight has been lifted. You must have been so worried. Is it early next year you are thinking of coming home? Hopeforlly by then the government will stop cutting the public sector - guessing nursing has been affected by the cuts too then? I can imagine how hard it must be being so far away from your family. Xx hope your feeling better now xx


----------



## kanga

Baby seems to have settled into a new routine, hurrah! His last bottle is 8pm then its bed (he goes down easily) and then dream feed at 4am. So i can't really complain about that!

i go to all the mum/baby things that i know of round here. Friday is our free day and ralph tends to work from home anyway on a friday. I've just been to baby sensory & then its post natal this afternoon. Just popped home to see if there is anywhere we can go this weekend. Does anyone know anywhere nice for a night or two in the south east or south coast? I was thinking brighton but its a bit far, its over 2 hours :(

right, going to read the posts now! x


----------



## cutelou101

There is a lovely b and b in seaford called the silverdale. Not far from brighton


----------



## goddess25

A little break sounds nice, have fun Rach.

Lou glad your going back to the cricket hope you get to see a bit more this time.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks jo, had good day, hot but we found a spot I could watch out of the stands in the shade, some nice stewards let me stay there. Very tired now, long day.


----------



## hb1

Ollie is now clapping and pulling himself to standing using furniture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Go ollie!!! What a clever little boy!! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Way to go Ollie - yay. You are making your mummy very proud.


----------



## goddess25

We are all a bit AWOL these days. Everyone is having fun and enjoying there babies.

Hope your all doing good. Not much going on here. Euan is a toddler in the full throws of terrible twos, just you wait girls! Livi same saga continues... still trying to get her to drink more as she takes about 2.5 oz 8 times a day from me and thats it. Still refusing formula, takes a tiny bit water on occasions. She has more blood drawn on Monday and another pee test.. err and thats about it in my life. 

Very hot over here, my house right now is 30 degrees with 55% humidity according to my weather station. Didnt go outside today its too hot for Livi and she is struggling with the heat a bit.

What you all doing over the weekend?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Jo!

We are well (well DH has man flu). I'm just downstairs doing the money/surfing the net while my 2 boys sleep, even the dog hasn't moved! Foley sleeps longer than me now, and its uninterupted, i have to get up to go to the loo! Foley is starting to bat and kick things now, but we still struggle with tummy time. If i put him down on a pillow he kinda lifts his head a bit, but flat on the floor he still seems confused and just lays there! Otherwise he is smiling and giggling loads now.

Bank holiday weekend here, so today think we are going to park by the seafront and walk into town to get DH glasses fixed. Then my mum and her husband are down tomorrow, then Monday we may go out for lunch. We go to cornwall on Friday (well saturday but we are staying at my mums friday night to get a head start on the journey). I've got to somehow pack the car up during the week. Foleys 12 week injections are on Friday! So might not get the best night!

Corr thats hot Jo, do you have a fan or anything in the house to help cool it? Hope Euan isn't being too naughty with the terrible twos! Is the tests on Monday routine after seeing your GP, or are they still investigating? How is she doing with the rice? Or is she eating some more bits now. Happy 6 month birthday to Livi for yesterday xxx

Hope everyone is doing well and having a nice time with the babies xxx


----------



## goddess25

Euan is fine. Livi is good just checking her blood and urine again to make sure she is ok. 

Its going to be a hot one today 28 I think so going to head out to the beach after breakfast. We have quite a few fans and a portable air conditioner. 

Your trip to Cornwall will be great Lou. 

My brother arrives on Friday for a week which is nice so this week will be cleaning and tidying.


----------



## kanga

hi Jo and Lou! Jo, hope Livis tests come back fine, am sure they will hun. And hope she is coping in the heat. Does Euan get on ok with the heat? We could do with some in our bedroom, it was freezing last night! Although the monitor said 18.

Hey Lou, has the man flu gone yet lol?! Just realised Charles is only 3 weeks younger than Foley, didnt realise i was that close! He had his first injections on Friday. I asked them to do them together, he sobbed bless him , it must have really hurt him :cry:

Where in Cornwall are you going? We are going in 2 weeks but havent booked anything yet, whoops

We went to Salisbury for the night on Saturday, it was a really nice hotel, loved being away and relaxing a bit. Had an awesome steak dinner too, yum yum.

Baby has just gone to bed, well about 20 mins ago. He went 6pm til 5am bottle wise yesterday. And slept from 7pm - good boy! Bit annoyed he is in bed already. Not sure if he will wake for another feed today, we shall see.

He's growing loads, he's like a proper little boy now, he's really handsome! well i would say that! He holds his head up really well and stands on his feet if you support him. He seems really strong. Trying to do tummy time a few times a day but he gets a bit bored after 2/3 minutes. He's starting paying more attention to his gym now too :happydance:


----------



## cutelou101

Rach - Your bedroom got down to 18? Ours hasn't got below 20, even with the big windows open! 18 is pretty chilly, it's quite surprising. When we was away in june it got down to 16 in our lodge - freezing - i didn't want to get out of bed! We are going to Falmouth for 2 weeks, love it down there - would move if the right job came up. How long you going for? Glad you enjoyed your night away. Yeah there is not much age difference between them, gald he is doing well - they really do turn into little boys don't they! He's doing well sleep wise, hope he doesn't wake too early for you. It's horrid watching them cry at the injections :hugs:

Foley been sleeping 11 to 12 hours since 9 weeks - but he goes a bed late, he has his bath at 7 but cluster feeds on both sides for 2 hours. God knows how we will go in an evening, we have a party in september but just can't work out how i'll 'trick' him into thinking it's earlier than it is! Tried this week, but he just feeds on one and sits awake until he is tired, has 2nd and goes to sleep! 

Man flu gone, but he has given it to Foley!

Jo the beach sounds lovely! Hope you had a good time. Hope livi's tests will come back ok, i'm sure they will. You must be excited about your brother coming over! How long is he over for? Any nice plans?


----------



## goddess25

Rach your night away sounds great, and a 2 week break coming up will be utterly fab.
Glad to hear Charles is doing great, they start to grow up quickly don't they? It sounds like he is flourishing, well done!

Lou sorry to hear you both have the cold hope that its gone before you head off to Cornwall. I have never been there.

Livi had her blood test yesterday and I was crying just a wee bit when they did it, they used a proper tourniquet round her little arm and did a proper blood test in the arm she whimpered a wee bit and then looked up at me with her little loving trusting face. I just kissed and cuddled her and had a few tears. I know its for her benefit just to make sure she is ok as we still have the urate crystals at every diaper change now, but her little face made me sad. I just hope this is the end of it. She isn't peeing much which is worrying and it takes about 2 hours to wait for a urine sample. Bless her!
The beach was great.

It was a bit cooler today which was a nice reprieve although its still 27 right now in the house. Euan doesn't mind it, and doesn't seem to notice. It does seem to bother Olivia though.

I bought a supplemental nursing system yesterday to stick onto my nipples and put formula through hoping it would trick her, it didn't!! She is so utterly determined not to take it.

Brother arrives on Friday, he has a very hectic lifestyle so when he comes to visit us he always ends up sleeping loads and relaxing so we will not be doing that much really. This will be his 5th visit so he has done pretty much everything there is to do here.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi jo. Hope the tests come back ok. Must have been hard watching it, but glad it all went ok with only a few tears xxx she really must be able to taste the difference! Does she take a bit then stop feeding, or not even give it a go? 27 in the house! Ekk! Glad euan seems fine in the heat, is it a lot of just being in a nappy for livi with the heat? Relaxing sounds nice, how long is he over for?

Colds seem to be gone, think we got just a very mild version. We both felt terrible yesterday, him crying loads and me feeling shattered and drained. Both woke upuch better. Think foleys was a mix of cold, teething and growth spurt. 

Pretty much all packed, put a roof box on the car so made it much easier. Just few bits tomorrow after foleys injections.


----------



## goddess25

Lou glad your cold has gone.

My brother is only coming for a week but I think thats enough for all of us in terms of routine for the kids and he isn't really a child person so I think its more than enough for him.

The tests were fine again, blood tests all normal. Urine tests still had white cells and glucose this time but they tell me its contamination. She still as the crystals so we were bombarding the GP with question after question which he couldn't answer like...
what will happen when she needs more milk and I can't provide it? What other fluids can I give her? What can I do in terms of nutrition if she isn't taking formula and gets half a feed from me? What about the crystals how long can they go on for without being harmful? What will happen if I dry up? 
After that he said Errrr I think I will refer you to a pediatrician. Waiting on the appointment now and hopefully someone can give us some answers... she isn't really unwell but there is something not right and I dont want it to just continue until she is really sick.

In regards to the SNS she knew there was something not right because there was tubing there but she still latched on, had 2 sucks and that was what it took to get the formula from the bottle down tube into her mouth and then it was game over. I had a moment of panic becuase it took an hour before she would even attempt to latch on to my nipple again so I was worrying that maybe she wouldn't latch on again and then we would be screwed. She is quite funny but I just wish she would take some.

Anyway best be off.

Have fun on your hols.


----------



## hb1

Rach - top bombing on the sleep there lady!!! amazing - Ollie occasionally does that but his sleep is still sooo erratic - need to keep a diary - Charles sounds like he is doing 
really well!!

Lou - Hope the injections were ok - Foley sounds like he's doing fab!!

Jo - :hugs: sorry you have no answers yet - poor Livi

AFM - been awol - Ollie pulling up to standing is a FULL time job - his personal safety net!! he is always wanting to stand and pull up on anything - and having seperation anxiety isn't helping - I walk away from him he cries.......

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen good to have an update it sounds like Ollie is doing great, it certainly is a full time job when all they want to do is stand, just you wait till he is walking. :)


----------



## cutelou101

Helen - sounds like Ollie is doing great! Great to hear from you. 

Jo - hope you dont have to wait too long for the aappointment and you can get some answers :hugs:

Down in cornwall, Foley was a star at his jabs, just 2 little crys then smiles. Hes developing so much, finding his voice, rolling onto his side and holding toys proper now. He is very good with his feet! Had lovely walk this morning.

Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## goddess25

Glad your having a nice time. We have livis 6m jabs on Tuesday.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Ladies - sorry haven't posted for ages - keep up with most on FB - but have put my little baby in her own room tonight for first time and I'm in floods. I'm going to miss her so much though I know its for best.

Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Lucy - keep meaning to sort fb!! - we have a movement sensor - so I can see the light flashing and i feel better as i know it's Ollie so that might help?


----------



## goddess25

Lucy I know how you feel. When we moved Euan into his room I was crying too intact I felt emotional all day from seeing his face waking up till bedtime. Hubby didn't get why I was sad about it. I have to admit after the first few nights it was nice to have our room back. 
It's normal, an end of a stage, our babies are growing up. 

My brother is visiting right now but when he goes home livi is going into her own room too. I have to say don't feel so emotional this time.


----------



## kanga

How did it go Lucy?

I took baby swimming again today and dunked him under again! He's starting waterbabies on Friday, can't wait! He is absolutely shattered now and still snoozing. He was due a feed at 1, and its half past now the little monkey x


----------



## hb1

Yey for swimming - Ollie loved it - our new term is starting this week too - we're going for a sunday as I will be back in work soon :cry:

you'll love it :)

hx


----------



## kanga

do you think he'll be ok in just the nappy or would you recommend a suit aswell?


----------



## goddess25

I used a suit with both of mine, not sure if it makes much difference but I always thought that it kept them a little bit warmer, maybe that's a myth.


----------



## goddess25

Its 9.50am and I am tired already and wish I could go to bed. 

Dh was working till 2.30 and my brother is here so he is coming to our room to sleep after work and he had been going to the spare room and coming back to our room on days off. He is a pain as he thinks I should get up as soon as kids are awake, our routine so far has been Olivia wakes up, I change her diaper and feed her in bed then we have a wee relax until I get Euan up changed and dressed and head downstairs. He wants me to go downstairs a soon as Livi is awake and do everything down here, so I fell asleep about 1 and Livi was up and making lots of noise by 7.15 and we came downstairs. I feel a bit annoyed at him and am going to speak to him later about it when he is finally up, he keeps me up all night snoring and he wont do anything about it and he will tell me he is exhausted when he gets up about 11.30-12.00 probably. I could tell he was annoyed this morning because I wasnt up fast enough. I know he is tired and wasnt in bed until about 3 and I know its crap when he can hear the kids. Am I just being unreasonable here because I do know that I do that?

Anyway had Livis 6 month injections yesterday they went fine. She weighed 15lb so she has been that for about 3 weeks now, no weight gain at all is a bit of a worry especially when she feeds from me 7-8 times per day and is having breakfast lunch and dinner. Hopefully we get the referral soon and we can find out if something is wrong or if its just the way it is.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## hb1

we had to have special pants - so he had the little swimmers, special pant and a little suit!! check on their website as they might insist on certain swimwear......

:hugs: Jo - I think he is unreasonable - he should stay in the spare room and leave you to get on with your routine - and I would stick with my routine if he wasn't prepared to get help with the snoring!! My OH has to sleep facing away from me due to his snoring - he gets turned over he he doesn't!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies

Im up feeding Foley with dh sleeping next to me. Think Foley is going through the 3 month growth spurt, im shattered. Hes been up for 2 hours in the night for a week now feasting, but I really struggle to get back to sleep after being up so long so im not back to sleep long before he is awake starving again in early morning! Not sure how long the growth spurt goes on for! Least we are on holiday. We wasnt sure if being in the travel cot on the floor was waking him up, but hes definately warm and just starving! Hes gone from 5 feeds a day to 10!

Jo hope the appointment comes through soon so you can get some answers. Is the waiting long over there for appointments? No I dont think your unreasonable, dh gets shoved until he turns or wakes if he snores! Im feeding Foley now and dh is asleep so dont think your unreasonable wanting yo keep your routine :hugs:

Rach think waterbabies have a shop on their website , I think they do sell a suit. Have fun tomorrow! Cant wait to start when im back!

Helen when are you due back at work? :hugs:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rachel - we do waterbabies - Thalia absolutely loves it - they should have sent you a happy nappy and you wear that over a normal swim nappy - all the babies in our class just wear that(disappointing as I'd bought her several really cute tiny swimsuits which she only wore once or twice when I took her swimming!!). 

Jo hope you're less tired today - I don't think you're being unreasonable at all, I seriously think men do not realise how absolutely exhausting being a mum is - its not just the night waking - Thalia still wakes twice for night feeds and twice more to be resettled - going in her own room hasn't helped - but its the way during the day we're on call all day - I don't know if Livi is same but Thalia wants attention the whole time shes awake and its exhausting being jolly and entertaining plus fitting in all our normal household chores!!!!! 

Lou - we didn't have a 3 month growth spurt but we had a 4 month one which has never ended!!! I'm sure Foley won't be the same. Thalia seems to be only baby I know that still wakes several times a night - I'm the only one still breast feeding so think that might be still something to do with it!

H - we have that monitor - couldn't sleep without it!!

Ah good to catch up with you girls, will be checking in more often now xxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

No Lucy - you are not alone - I am there with you in the early hours :hugs: Ollie and Thalia are the same age by Thalia's adjusted age Ollie is a contrary soul and likes to vary his wakings - some days he has 4 or so and others even 0 but they are very rare and I end up awake having been conditioned to be awake over the last months!!

Lou - back 1st Oct but off on hols ( have 8 weeks to take b4 end of December ) just ironing out the final details!! ( our company is up for sale too so goodness knows what is going to happen in the coming months - at least if it is redundancy I have been there 11 years!! ) :hugs: to you - the growth spurts are killers!!!! Lucy and I are there with you in the wee hours!! and yes - the getting back to sleep is hard - Ollie used to do this o me as I had o hold him till he was in a deep sleep b4 I could swaddle him - so an hour to feed and do that then ages to drop off - it's a mare alright!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Lucy, hope he goes back - he resettles after, its just me! Mind gets too active. he seems to have eaten less today (ive never expressed so have no idea how much, just go by "boobs' he has had) and suddenly flipped over from front to back for no reason. He has never really done tummy time, just laid there. Then I joked with dh maybe all this feeding is him working on rolling over (as I he been searching growth spurts during the night and said they may be working on something)- popped him on his front and he just did it as I reached for my phone! Very proud moment, but he wanted milk straight after! See what tonight brings.

Glad to hear thalia is well. Does the movements monitor still work when they move bit more? My hv told me the alarm goes off when they do, but seemed bit weird to me. Hows it going with thalia in her own room?


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Helen, I was treated before with his sleeping - its a shock waking again (mind you I never slept through as all the water means needing the loo). Cam you take your holiday in a straight block or are you going to space it out? Sorry to hear that you could possibily face redundancy :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Ok glad you think I wasn't being unreasonable. I am now back to feeding Olivia in bed and then when it's time to get euan up I have been going downstairs so a bit of a compromise. He was telling me today that he is exhausted and I know that he is but he seems to forget that yes I am not at work but looking after a 6 month old who is very demanding and a demanding toddler isn't exactly easy. Going to a concert tomorrow night with my brother and we are leaving about 6 getting home roughly 1 so he will have to do both dinners, playtime, bathtime and bedtime alone. Am worried that Olivia won't take BM in bottle from him and have been going on at him to practice but he hasn't. He is quite looking forward to a night alone but I fear he may have quite the struggle on his hands. 

In regards to all of you and your lack of sleep, I have lucked out with both my kids they like to sleep overnight and the strangest thing is neither of them have seemed hungrier at any if the documented growth spurts. 

Livi has her appointment with the pediatrician next thursday. They are pretty good here it doesn't take too long for most referrals. She has had no crystals in her pee for almost a week so I hope they don't think I am just being a overly paranoid mum because that's not me at all. It will be good to go and discuss it all with him anyway. 

Lou hope your enjoying your holiday. 
Lucy I was always a bit scared of that monitor as I heard it has tonnes of false alarms. 
Helen hope everything goes ok with work. That's a bit of a worry.


----------



## kanga

just a quickie to say Charlie loved water babies and so did i! Can't wait to go back next week. I'm going to take him at least once swiming in the week as well to practice what we are taught. I bought him a wrap around wetsuit today too so that will come in handy at the local pool which is freezing

Also we booked a holiday today. And we are going tomorrow! Booked a cottage in Fowey Cornwall, can't wait. It is forecast rain sun/mon but I don't care, just looking forward to being away with my boys

oo, also, got Charlie a jumperoo and he loves it! He will sit in it for ages thus allowing me to get some jobs done. Brill

love to all, se you when I get back, i'm off to pack now :)


----------



## cutelou101

Glad he enjoyed himself. Ill have too look up a jumperoo! You wont ne far from us! We are in falmouth! Says not had next week, just a wind storm Sunday night to Monday! Hope you have a great time!

Changing barns today, same place just across the way. Should be nice today, Foley slept to 6! Thinks its start of day now, but I dont mind, need to gather our bits together.

Hope everyone has nice weekend


----------



## cutelou101

Glad he enjoyed himself. Ill have too look up a jumperoo, what is it? You wont be far from us! We are in falmouth! Says not bad next week, just a wind storm Sunday night to Monday! Hope you have a great time!

Changing barns today, same place just across the way. Should be nice today, Foley slept to 6! Woohoo! Maybe end of growth spurt but wont get excited yet. Went back to sleep at 7, we woke at 9, whoops, should have been changing over at 10!

Hope everyone has nice weekend


----------



## hb1

Fxd for Livi's appt Jo - hope you get some answers 

Have a lovely hol Rach :) I wish we'd had space for a jumparoo - Ollie would've loved it - but too big for our little home!! Glad the swimming went well :)

Lou - Have a lovely hol too -- fxd the weather's good

afm - upset with oh - he's been snapping recently - whenever I ask for an opinion on something - eg what room divider to get to keep Ollie in the lounge or that something needs doing ( even things he said he'd do 3 weeks ago - so poss has forgotton ) and makes me feel like I'm nagging - and i really am not - the list of things we need to do is getting longer as he really isn't helping - and i feel like i'm treading water - with Ollie napping on me and needing ALL my attention and really bad nights I'm too tired and busy to get it all done on my own - and I feel I have to make all the decisions and think of all the things that need doing or sorting myself - yes he cooks the dinner and does the shopping but there's more to running a house and looking after a baby than that - it isn't all fun and play - and when I had t out with him he continued to make me feel like shit - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - I am most pissed off with him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! am going to write him a letter as I doin't think he listens or appreciates what I am saying at all!!

sorry for the rant :(

hx


----------



## goddess25

Am looking forward to the appointment she is such an odd little girl at times... today we took my brother back to the airport which was sad, I always feel a bit lost for a few days when family have been to visit and leave. Anyway the point was we ended up being stuck in traffic for a few hours on the way home so it ended up by the time I was able to feed her it was 5 hours after her last feed, you would think she would have been ravenous by this point but honestly she didn't seem bothered at all. She sat with my nipple in her mouth barely even using it. We have so much to ask the doctor I think we need to write a big list of questions.

Lou - it sounds like your having a nice time, and that Foley is letting you sleep a bit more now after the growth spurt (hopefully)

Rach - Have lots of fun with the boys and look forward to hearing some news about it.

Helen - I know exactly how you feel, it would be good if we could trade places with the menfolk for a few days they would soon see and feel how hard it is. I think they are all like this at times. Sometimes letters are good ideas, it gets everything down that you want to say and generally after a bit of time thinking about it they usually realise that they are not being supportive enough. Hope things are better soon.


----------



## kanga

h, so sorry you're unha\ppy with dh atm :( Letter def seems like a good idea. That way you can really consider what you want to say and how to say it. Am sure he will respond to it *appropriately* and hopefully support you more. It is hard getting the men on board with alk the little things that we have to deal with, that all add up to being a LOT of things to do in running a house and family!

5 hours is a long time to go Jo, very odd that she wasnt more ravenous. Let us know what doc says

Hey Lou, yeah we were near you! We r home now - we wer ein Fowey for 5 days. We had a lovley time away. Think we'll do holiday cottage again as you can get up when you like, and you have a living room to chill in and a washing machine so you dont have loads of washing to take home!

we basically did lots of wlaking and drinking coffee in the day. And eating out then watching tv (back to the cottage for 8 most nights!!) in the evenings. 

Started (and finished) reading the baby whisperer too. Used her tips to get baby to sleep to 6am. hurrah. So he sleeps 8-6 now :) And actually usually goes to bed by 7.30 so we cant complain.

I have a car issue though. He cries A LOT in the car unless he has his dummy. I can give him his dummy. Fine. But when I am in the car on my own, i have to keep pulling over to administer the dummy. Slightly ridiculous. Any tips/words of wisdom? Feel like I have made a rod for my own back really, grrrr.


----------



## kanga

https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12607197311658931336#

this is the jumperoo Lou. Baby sits in it and bounces up and down. LOts to look at in there. Charlie is mesmorised by the lights and the parrot that dangles down. he absolutely loves it!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo - hope appointment goes ok with doc, I know Thalia would have been screaming the place down without food for 5 hours however sometimes in the car she gets really sleepy and chilled and maybe Livi was nice and relaxed and sleepy and too chilled to get hungry? Really hope all is ok - NB Thalia is 15 pounds too!!!

Oh god the jumperoo was a total lifesaver for me - and still is, she still loves it though now bounces so bloody hard in it I think the thing will fall over, its the only thing that keeps her busy for over 5 minutes without me having to entertain her. Lou you should get one -or better borrow one off someone which is what we did - put a call out on facebook.

I've only had two false alarms with the angelcare, both times I literally flew up the stairs but all was ok and it doesn't seem affected by her moving more. I'm very happy with it.

Thalia slept from 7-6 last night - first time ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What tonight will bring i do not know, I kept waking and panicked at 3 am and was almost too scared to go in to check her but she was snoring away. Going to bed now - you never know I might get 8 hours in - first time in over ten months!!!! Not getting my hopes up though

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Not quite sure where to start really.

Went to the pediatrician today who was really lovely, he spent along time discussing her, asking a tonne of questions and then finally doing a big examination. He has ordered a massive bunch of tests and we are going to have to spend the day in the sick kids hospital getting alot of them but he told me that all her symptoms and specific answers to questions and her poor growth may indicate that she has cystic fibrosis so this is what he wants to investigate. I was a bit shocked as I wasn't expecting anything like this. I started to ask him a bunch of questions and he told me not to panic about it right now until we have results of tests, he is also testing her for coeliac disease and looking at thyroid, liver, kidneys, and tonnes more blood tests, plus a huge urine collection and 3 poo samples. I am trying to stay away from google and not look at CF because I don't want to scare myself all I know is that kids usually die in there late teens from lung failure and they need daily physio. He said that it all points to that, but he also said that his gut tells him that she doesn't have it, that she is healthy and her growth etc is just genetic. We just have to wait for the tests to come in, I hope its soon as I am scared for my little girl.

Anyway that's it from me right now.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Jo - I am thinking of you, Livi and your family, this must be shocking news. I am keeping everything crossed that the doctors hunch is wrong. 

You are right not to look at Google - it will terrify you(I looked up all sorts during pregnancy and when T was born and it gave me nothing but nightmares none of which came true).

Praying for you Jo xxxx


----------



## kanga

Just want to mirrow all what Lucy has already said to you Jo. Praying for you and your family and that it turns out to be ok. Great that they are testing for everything they can think of, at least you should get answers either way. When is your hospital visit xx


----------



## cutelou101

Jo my thoughts and prays are with you, livi and your family. Xxx fxed everything turns out to be ok, glad they are doing lots of tests and taking good care of her. When are the tests due back?

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks everyone, it was a bit of a shock to hear but I don't feel that she could be that sick, let's hope my intuition doesn't totally suck. Have no date yet for all the tests hopefully we hear something this week. 

Had a nice day at a fall (autumn) festival lots of music, dancing, food, and tonnes of kid stuff so it was lots of fun. Didn't get home till late and by the time both were bathed and fed they were not in bed till 9.30 which is super late. You would think this means they will wake up later in the morning, they won't. 

Starting a 6 week art class on Tuesday with euan 90m every week. We start dance classes the week after. 

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## goddess25

Just wanted to let you know that we got a call this morning from the hospital. We have all our tests booked for Wednesday, we have to be at the admitting department at 10am. Pretty pleased that we dont have to wait to long for them.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Jo, is it this wednesday or next? So glad you don't have to wait too long for the tests. Fxed crossed everything comes back ok. The fall festival sounds lovely. Hope you enjoy the art and dance classes.

Back home now - stayed at my mums for a few nights to go shopping. Really looking forward to being back in own bed.. Been awake for 4 hours last few nights, not Foleys fault - i just can't get back to sleep.

Rach not got any tips for the dummy in the car - Foley doesn't have one. He does have a kick frog on the back seat to kick plus a toy to play with. However we are luckly that he tends to sleep or play unless he has been to the toliet or hungery.


----------



## hb1

Jo - massive :hugs: I hope Livi gets the all clear hx


----------



## goddess25

All the tests are tomorrow which is great. I feel so bad putting her through this and I am not looking forward to it at all.

One of our friends is taking Euan for the day so at least we don't have to worry about him, he would be so bored. It sounds like he is going to have lots of fun anyway, she has a little girl who he loves and an older boy of 5 who is a bit intimidating but it will be just him and the little girl in the morning, then they are going blueberry picking so that will be good. Was organsing his bag tonight of food items for the day,clothing changes, diapers and wipes and a few toys. Hope the day is over with quickly.

Had a great class today with Euan he had lots of fun, it was dancing, singing, story time, playing with toys and different arts and crafts and he actually did really well. It was a 90 minute class with snack time in there too, he was only really bored the last 10m or so and the rest of the kids seemed to be really restless at that time too. Looking forward to going again next week.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!!
finally got the internet sorted, i've had to read our thread from my iphone which wasn't accepting my password, but i'm back now! 
Jo...massive hugs for today. have everything crossed for you and olivia xxx
Everyone sounds like they're doing great! a few hols too! i'm so jealous!! OH is really busy at work right now, working between 70 and 80 hours a week, and has only been home at the weekends :-( feeling a lot like a single mummy atm, which is hard as Oliver and Devon are not well just now. I started a Cache Diploma in Childcare last week too, my second class is tonight and i had 1hr 20mins sleep last night... i was just sat downstairs crying at 4am when OH left for work. i'm just hoping they feel better soon :shrug:
Em xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Jo - hope the tests went well. Was thinking of you. Do you have to wait long for the results. Got everything crossed for you xxx Hope euan enjoyed his day out. The craft class sounds really good.

Em great to hear from you. Sorry to hear your oh is working so much. Is it going to be going on much longer. Sorry to ghear your boys are unwell, hope they feel better soon xxx

Just back from our first water babies lesson. We both loved it!


----------



## goddess25

Emma massive hugs :hugs: it sounds like your having a terrible time with both of your boys and especially hard since your doing it alone right now. It must be hard for your hubby aswell working so many hours per week, he must be exhausted. Hope things start to get better for you soon. Hope your class went well, it sounds like it will be a great thing to do well done! Great to see you back here.

Lou thanks a bunch, we have to wait around 2 weeks before our next appointment that reminds me I should really go and make it right now before I forget. Glad you enjoyed the water babies class.

Our tests went fine yesterday, the day was better than I thought it would be and Euan had a great time with my friend and her daughter, they went berry picking so he was covered in berry juice and had quite the tummy full of them too. Olivia tolerated all the tests really well, she cried at times but on the whole she was so brave, she really is quite the tough little girl, at one point when they were trying to get blood she started to cry pretty hard but at the same time she was trying to smile and blow raspberries, it was funny to see her little red teary face blowing raspberries but heart breaking at the same time. Anyway its over now, and we just need to wait for the results.

Thanks for all your kind thoughts.


----------



## Dannib247

hi all you may not remember me i havnt been on in what feels like forever !! im glad to see you are all well and are/about to be mummys x congratulations all xx

since i was last on we have been having fertility investigations, the last of which was yesterday (laparascopy) which has uncovered endometiosis, pcos and both tubes are blocked devatstated is an understatement but it could be worse couldnt it any who we have been ref'd for ivf so am trying to stay positive hopefully we will be lucky and have a baby aswell :) xx


----------



## cutelou101

Jo glad the day went better than you thought. Sounds like Euan had a whale of a time. Big :hugs: to livi for being so brave. Fxed crossed for the results x

Danni - good to hear from you, sorry to hear about the fertility results but fxed your IVF wait won't be too long and you'll be joining us with your own baby soon xx

Sorry been bit awol last few days. Foley has been teething bad, now has a cold. He is being pretty good with it - but - he need entertaining to keep him happy! Had nice day out today with a mummy friend walking along seafront and then lunch, then letting the boys play on a picnic blanket in the park.


----------



## goddess25

Danni lovely to hear from you, I am sorry to hear about the results of all the fertility testing but at least now you know what is wrong and which road you need to take. I wish you all the luck in the world with IVF and I hope you don't need to have too many tries. Hoping to hear some good news from you soon.

Lou poor Foley and his teething its tough for them isn't it? Hope he is feeling a bit better now, it sounds like you had a nice day out walking.

Not much from me, was at a class with Olivia yesterday a movement class and she seemed to have a good time, she was very vocal. There were about 10 mums, 1 dad and there babies all very quiet, Olivia was either screaming and crying if she was in a position she didn't want to be in, or she was babbling loudly or squealing in excitement or laughing. Had Euan at his busy bee class today too so that was nice. Not up to much else.

Its 9pm and both kids are in bed but I can hear Euan hitting the side of his bed so I wonder if there is something up with him, he isn't crying so am going to ignore it.

We have the results of Olivia's tests next Thursday so hoping that all the results are in by then.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Jo - hope your doing ok. The movement class sounds fun and sounds like livi had a good time too. Did you do much over the weekend? teething is hard as feel so helpless with him. He had been sleeping better again, then last night he cried so late with his teeth he managed 10 mins if milk then flaked out. So up in night again.

Dh is off today so we are going to go out to see if we can get few new bits for Foley. He loves to sit now so going to try see if we can get on if those bumbo type chairs


----------



## kanga

hi Danni. Of course I remember you hun, lovely to hear from you :flower:

I'm really sorry about your test results but agree its probably a positive that you have answers and an action plan. So many people have unexplained infertility. And ivf success rates are really high at some clinics - choose yours well! Any idea when it may all kick off?

Jo, gl for the test results, not long to wait now. Hopefully no news so far is good news.

Lou, what did you recks of the teetha powders?!

Alls well with us. I seem to know what I'm doing (most of the time!) now! Charles has loads of naps which means he is far less grouchy in the afternoons, yay. And he's in bed by 7.30 and gets up at 9am (with a feed at 7am!).

Mums here atm, fab. I'm going to a funeral tomorrow, not fab. Baby is gurling away loads right now on his playmat, yay. And he's loving waterbabies too. but omg, how spenny are their underwater photos ?!!


----------



## kanga

kanga said:


> hey Sisters!
> 
> This is our buddy group as we go through our journey of coming to terms with our losses, ttc again, getting those :bfp: and then baking those little buns until they hit our bellies crying out and filling us with absolute elation. After which we will never sleep again but we will not care as it will all be worth it.
> 
> We are *The CYBER CYCLE SISTERS!*
> 
> ttc we have:
> 
> :sex: :wine: :sex: :dishes: :sex: :iron: :sex: :wine: :sex: :laundry: :sex:
> 
> :plane:Dannib247  awaiting IVF cycle
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> Baking their buns we have:
> 
> :mamafy:Groovygrl
> 
> Our Cyber Cycle Sister Babies:
> 
> :crib:
> 
> :cloud9: Mummy Lucy gave birth to her princess Thalia :pink: on 11 Nov 2010, weighing in at 3lbs 4oz. She was a tiny bundle of perfection.
> 
> :flower: Mummy Toni gave birth to her bundle of joy Thomas :yellow: on 24 Nov 2010, we look forward to hearing all about it!
> 
> :kiss: Mummy Lauren gave birth to her little beauty Olivia :pink: on 1 Dec 2010, at home on the sofa!
> 
> :baby: Mummy Dee welcomed baby Kaiden :blue: into the world on 21 Dec 2010 weighing in a whopping 8.5lbs. Congratulations!
> 
> :cloud9: Mummy Helen welcomed a late Ollie into the world on 25 Jan 2011, 9lb 7oz and perfect in every way. Well done Helen!
> 
> :flower: Mummy Em gave birth to Oliver on 10 Feb 2011, 2.17am, weighing 8lb 3oz congratulations!
> 
> :kiss: Mummy2Angel welcomed baby Mason :blue: into the world, 13 days early on 7 April 2011 at 16:00, weighing 7lb 3oz. Congratulations!
> 
> :flower: Mummy Jo gave birth to Olivia :pink: on [?]. Congratulations!
> 
> :baby: Mummy Lou gave birth to baby Foley :blue: on [?]. Congratulations!
> 
> :cloud9: Mummy Rachel welcomed baby Charles :blue: into the world on 25 June 2011, weighing 6lb 2oz. Life begins!
> 
> We are really churning them out now girls.
> 
> Congratulations CCM's!

Please help me fill in the gaps! x

HJas anyone heard from groovy?


----------



## goddess25

I gave birth to Livi on the 25th February 2011 @ 7:07am weighing 7lb10oz.


----------



## goddess25

Lou - we didnt do too much over the weekend, it was pretty rainy and there isn't that much to do indoors apart from shopping centres and very very busy play centres so we stayed in doors most of the time. It was nice anyway as Steven was off. I hope Foley feels better soon with his teething, its hard I know. Livi has one tooth through and it looks like she has another next to it that looks like it might be through soon. She was a bit moany tonight, she was really tired but didn't want to lie down, she would however go to sleep with her head on my shoulder standing up so it took a few attempts to get her down.

Rach sorry to hear your going to a funeral tomorrow :(
I am glad though that your mum is there just now and it sounds like your enjoying it. Charles sounds like he is doing great that your now firmly in the routine of things. Your sleep sounds wonderful.

My days of sleeping are over. I put Livi to bed at 7.30 and I dreamfeed her at 12, because the doctors told me with her poor weight gain I couldn't afford to leave her till the morning so I wait up till midnight, feed her and she is generally up by about 6.30 for her next feed. No more sleep after that as Euan has decided that 6.45 -7.00 is going to be his getting up time, so he usually gets out of his bed and comes into our room at that time, demanding diaper change, water and breakfast! The days are very very long!


----------



## cutelou101

Jo - thinking of you yesterday (my brain has only just remembered its Friday not Thursday today, meant to post yesterday). Hope it all went ok xxxx :hugs: have you used anything for the teething? Ive held off so far

Rach Foley was born in 2nd June at 9.42am weighing 8lb 3

Sorry to hear about the funeral xx well done on the sleep. Foley stopped sleeping through at 14 weeks (he slept from 9 weeks 11 hours and from 6 weeks he was 9 hours). Im lost why he seems to only do 5 to 6 now. But was talking to 2 other mums today whoes babies have done exactly the same, so think i need to stop beating myself up to what ive done wrong. Guessing his needs have changed :shrug: 

Shattered today, growth spurt last night, feeding every 3 hours for an hour. Don't think I had more than 4 hours in end. Hoping its just our new normal if 1 wake tonight


----------



## kanga

Lou I've heard of the 4 months sleep regression although not sure what it is exactly or what causes it. Hopefully its a phase

Hope all is well with the results Jo xx


----------



## hb1

fxd all is well Jo :hugs:

Hope your IVF brings you your forever baby Danni - after years you more than deserve your LO - you may even get multiples - like buses and all that - chin up - knowledge is power - if they know what's wrong they can fix it - or at least help - I have pcos and my Aunty has bad endo - so all is possible.....

Lou - hope the sleep sorts itself out - the growth spurts are harsh!!

Rach - hope Charles is fab as ever :)

AFM - 1st night of pupd - it's hard !!! Also - they're offering vol. redundancy at my work - would get over £25k if I got it - really don't know what to do for the best - and as it's up for sale staying is as much a risk as going - a new company might still make us redundant but on the statutory package - which is far less than £25k - decisions decisions - a free year off with Ollie is v tempting - plus a chance to fit my work around my lifestyle..........................

hx


----------



## goddess25

Fab news - All of the tests came back negative, so no coeliac disease, no cystic fibrosis, kidneys,liver,thyroid,electrolytes, regular blood work all normal, immunoglobulins all normal, poo test was fine, sweat test fine and another contaminated urine sample. Basically she has a thorough investigation and she's not sick. I am so utterly relieved, while waiting in the doctors office we were both feeling so sick and I could see how stressed and worried Steven was too although he has been totally down playing it for awhile. I am the happiest mummy tonight


----------



## goddess25

She did get weighed again and was still 15lb so is now just below the 15th percentile, but the pediatrician said ok she is clearly ok since I have tested for everything so she is going to be long and lean but we can't ignore it. He is going to see her in a month to see what her weight is and I asked if he could refer me to a specialist baby dietician. I called one yesterday like a nhs 24 thing and got some really good advice. 

Thanks for all your support girls. 

Lou - have given nothing for the teething yet, she is dealing with it ok and chewing on a cold teething ring works well for her. You have done nothing wrong in terms of Foleys sleep, it's just changing as you say. 

Rach - hope your doing ok

Helen - thanks. Hope your ok and sorry to hear about your job, either way it's a gamble but if it was me I think I would take the redundancy package and spend it with the wee chap.


----------



## cutelou101

Excellent news Jo! So pleased that everything is ok :happydance: fab! Good they are keeping an eye on her too and hopeforly the dietician has good advice. Really happy for you xx

I haven't used anything on him. but other mums i've met do. He seems to chew through it though so think he's fine. I did use his teething gel on my wisdom tooth and it numbed my tongue for a day so don't think i'll use it on him!

Helen sorry to hear about the redundancy. I'm being made redundant too (complusory) so know how you feel. After mulling over trying to find a new job to avoid it - it've decided I'm taking few months off with Foley (i only get statutory) and taking the chance to fit work around him more. Don't think i'll be going back to contract teaching. It's a gamble but it may give you the chance to spend more time with Ollie and fit work into your new lifestyle xx

Foley slept from 8.30 to 4.30. Then from 5.40 to 9.10 so felt much better today. He's finding things very frustrating, it's like he knows what he wants to do in his head by phyiscally he can't do it yet! Bless him. 

Off to bed. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## kanga

Helen, whats pupd? I would def take redundancy. A bird in the hand and all that. And you have transferrable skills and should easily get another job when you're ready to go back. A shame though that you would leave your existing company who you preusmably enjoy working for. But as they say, when one door closes another opens!

JO, brilliant news. I just saw on fb too :happydance:

Hows the sleep Lou?

Charlie's started waking in the night for his dummy. Which is v anoying as he sttn from 7pm to 7.30am (sometimes 8!). I have tried comforting him to sleep but he really needs it to suck. I can spend 20 mins trying to comfprt him to sleep then as soon as you put the dummy in, ie give up, he maks satisfied noises and goes straight to sleep. Any advice?


----------



## goddess25

Rachel don't have any advice about dummies, my 2 wouldn't take them and use their thumbs instead. I wish that Euan did as he is a huge thumb sucker indoors and outdoors with no signs of it stopping. 

Louise - sorry your being made redundant too but as you say a good thing will be spending more time with Foley. 

No news just enjoying the weekend with kids & steven. He is off till Tuesday night so yippee!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Jo, really pleased to hear all good with Livi - must be huge relief. She's just going to be skinny - lucky girl!! Thalia seems to have a fast metabolism(not like me), she eats like a horse but is still tiny though steady on the 9th centile. Anyway just so pleased for you that all is OK.

Lou and Helen sorry about your redundancies. 

We're off on holiday to Tenerife tomorrow, really nervous about T's first flight. its at 5 and her bedtime at 7 but I don't think she'll sleep on plane so could be very stressful with tetchy baby. Plus she's started waking again at night last two nights screaming from 3 till 5, nothing settles her except watching TV in the dark!! A habit I don't want her to get into. She has no teeth yet and I'm wondering if its the start of teething though I cant see any coming through.

L.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Yey Jo!!!!

PUPD is sleep training but doesn't involve leaving LO to cry - and it is working!!! Ollie has been nursed to sleep for ages - since around 8 weeks - and napped on me as he would wake up if i put him down - he is now going down in his cot awake - i am in the room but he has fussed less and less each day - and am doing it for naps to. still feeding at night but still putting him back awake - will work on phasing that out soon but one step at a time.....


have an awful headache at the mo tho :wacko:


----------



## cutelou101

Have a great time Lucy!

Great news Helen thats it's working. Fxed it keeps improving. Foley is fed to sleep pretty much, i can put him down once he comes off (his eyes tend to be shut) and he'll go off. But won't sleep unless he is full up. Worries me a bit but DH has managed to get him to sleep after i'd fed him and he was still awake one night i went out for dinner. How does PUPD work? How do you know he has had enough to be put down awake?

Hope you had a good weekend with the family Jo

No ideas for the dummy rach - Foley has never had one, sorry x Sleep wise, bit on and off. Pretty certain its his teeth waking him. One night was up for 3 and half hours with him as he wanted to feed but just couldn't. Gave him some calpol for the first time tonight, see if it helps him.


----------



## kanga

Well done Helen. That's what I did with Charlie, didnt realise it was an actual regime! He goes down awake now and sends himself off to sleep. If he cries I pick him up and settle him and put him back down but he rarely needs this now. Most of the time I can just shush him. Sounds like you're almost there

Lucy I'm well Jel of your tenerife trip! I went there in the spring and loved the weather and relaxation. Hope the flights went well! x


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear the sleep training is working well Helen.

Rach - It sounds like Charlie is doing great with the sleeping too and I agree I am totally jealous of Lucy heading off on her hols. 

I would love to get away.. our last little trip was in April for a few days and of course our trip to Scotland. Steven has a week off at the end of Jan and I am still on mat leave but we won't be able to afford anything. Next opportunity is last 3 weeks of September but it is unlikely that I will get this for my vacation so its pretty depressing, no holidays for us together next year!

Am feeling a bit crap just now very up and down emotionally.. its been a tough time and I am really tired as Euan is up super early these days typically 6-6.30 the past few days and I feed Livi about midnight. I am reaching the end of BF as I have very little milk now that she is eating lots of real food and the supply/demand thing isn't there. Tonight at bed time she pushed me away and didn't want to nurse, normally at bed time she gets nice and sleepy nursing and is super happy and I am so incredibly sad that this is ending soon. I feel like it was the our special bond and it was the only special thing I could do for her as a mummy. I know I am being hard on myself and I know I am just tired, but I just feel lost and sad!


----------



## hb1

Lou- I give him a feed before I put him down - he finishes the feed himself - if he starts drifting off before i take him off then he wakes up more as I move him to his room so goes down awake....


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo


----------



## goddess25

Ta Helen. x

Was slightly over emotional last night... feel better tonight. I know that I did remarkably well considering the circumstances and I never expected it to last this long anyway so every day that it still lasts is a bonus.

Had a good day with the kids today... they are fun!


----------



## cutelou101

Big :hugs: Jo, you have done a wonderful job feeding her and should be very proud of yourself. I can imagine how your feeling, i think i'll be very sad when i stop bf. Glad your feeling better today and had a fun day with the kids.

Thanks Helen, i feed him, when he comes off i pick him straight up and put him down. He tends to rubs his eyes a bit then roll onto his side and sleep. I tried to really wake him up tonight, but once he is full he will not open his eyes - he stays in his semi sleepy state. DH keeps telling me to stop worrying about it as he's got him to kip before once he was full. Hope Ollie is still doing well with his sleep xx

Had one of those days today, always running late and forgetting things, glad to be in bed now. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## goddess25

I am proud thanks! Still BF a few times a day which is fine. She is now taking formula from a bottle which is great. 

Not too much to report on. Euan has finally dropped his afternoon nap and seems to be napping about 1-2 times per week. It's s long day and I miss them both napping at the same time but on the up side no more 5.45 am wake ups. 

It's been gorgeous weather past few weeks so have been outside quite a bit which is great. 

Hope your all doing well. 

Taking Olivia to get weighed tomorrow, 2 weeks since we upped her diet.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope olivia's weigh in went well. What time is Euan now waking without his nap? Is it normally so nice in October out there?

Foley's just gone to bed, early night for me as he was up late last night and for 3 hours in the night with his teeth. Had so much fun a swimming today, he was so happy and splashing me. Looking forward to the weekend and DH being home.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## goddess25

The swimming did sound like fun, it's great when the babies like the water. 

Euan is getting up about 7.30 now which is much better. I am finding it hard with no naps though, it's 4.20 now and he is driving me nuts. He is tired and playing up but won't stay in his room. He was making too much noise upstairs so had to bring him down. I am really tired but it's time to get on with house and dinner stuff. 

On a good news front it's been 2 weeks since we really upped olivias food intake. She got weighed this morning and she has put on almost 14 ounces which is loads after being static for 8 weeks. Very happy with that.


----------



## goddess25

2 sick kiddos = not fun!

Euan would not sleep in his own bed last night and finally at 11.30 he said Euan wants to sleep in Mummy's bed on Mummy's pillow. I brought him into bed and he was out in 2 minutes but for that 2 minutes he couldn't get any closer for cuddles. He was stroking my face, giving me kisses and big cuddles then he passed out. I was awake till Steven got home at 3.30am as he was too hot and smelly and uncomfy, every time I tried to move him into the other side of the bed he still wanted to be attached to me in some way.
Steven moved him into his own bed when he got home and then he was awake and up!

Tonight so far he is still in bed and has been there for a few hours... he is such a typical little man and can't handle it at all. Granted he looks like crap and his nose is constantly dripping but he handles it like a man :)

Little Livi on the other hand also has the cold and apart from her sneezing, coughing and snot you wouldn't know it. She isn't moaning that much, the poor little pet. Euan get so much more attention. ;)


----------



## goddess25

Meant to say:

Olivia is on the move kind of.

I was busy with Euan this morning, wiping his nose and generally having all my attention when I noticed Livi was half way across the room. Sad that I missed it however she still moved and was pretty pleased with herself. She seems to be pushing herself backwards and then doing a funny little leapfrog move to go forwards.

So proud of her.. little miss is getting mobile!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Jo, hope the kids are feeling better today and you got more sleep last night. Great news on livi weight gain and woohoo to her starting to get around! Bless her! 

Been trying to practice Foley sitting but he moves his head to look at me and falls over bless him! Either that or he just falls forward then gets annoyed as hes on his front. He is getting better each day, practice makes perfect!People keep telling me he be off soon as he moves a lot when you hold him or on his back. But he still hates his front so im.not so sure. Though think we do need to start thinking of baby proofing, we are open plan and all our wires are out for the tv as its a open glass cabinet. Might do some internet shopping tomorrow


----------



## goddess25

Its always nice when they become mobile but you do miss the pre mobile days too. There are lots of good items on the market now for baby proofing no need to go overboard but wires and plugs are a good idea.

Euan is driving me batty, he has all sorts of issues with bedtime the past few weeks. He is generally fine with me all week and its the nights that Steven is home that he plays up, i think he just wants to stay up and not go to bed. Last night I bathed him and put him to bed and it took 71 times of picking him up and putting him back to bed before he stayed there it was exhausting. I hope that he doesnt do that tonight because we are having a nice dinner together tonight and watching a dvd!


----------



## goddess25

Been a bit busy cleaning and tidying lately. We are thinking about putting the house on the market and moving across the country to another province so we have a realtor coming this afternoon to look at the house and tell us what we need to do and give us ideas of prices!

Olivia is sleeping just now and I am on the computer and Euan is watching a wee bit of tv. I used to be bothered about kids watching tv but you know as long as its in a moderation he enjoys it and yes it gives me a bit of time too.

My milk is almost gone now and only have enough to feed livi in the mornings so I decided that this morning was the last time that I was going to boob feed her. I am happy that I made it to 8 months I never thought I would acheive that and she is now taking formula from bottles so she is doing well. 

Need to get on soon and get some more cleaning done!


----------



## cutelou101

Hope euan was easier to get to bed the following night, well done for keeping it up. Excellent supernannying! Well done on your 8 month milestone x I always end up surfing net when I should be tidying, its nice getting a moment to surf

Where you thinking of moving to Jo? Staying the west it going east coast?

Foley has a cold, but apart from Sunday hes been really good with it. Got my friend round tomorrow for lunch and swimming.my friend text me today saying her boy has chicken pox, saw them Monday so he may have caught it. Just got to wait and see now, hopeforly he didnt catch it s didnt really play with eachother.


----------



## goddess25

Hope he didn't catch the chicken pox too. Sounds like you have a nice day planned tomorrow. 

We are planning on moving to the east coast, nova scotia.


----------



## kanga

Well done getting to 8 months Jo, I imagine its a bit sad seeing your lo move on tho :hugs:

oh no Lou, hope he doesnt get the pox - let us know

Lou, re our convo on fb! Well, he is in a 2.5 tog grobag. I sometimes put a blanky over him in the middle of the night too if its cold. The thing is, his head is often really really cold. But surely he is actually ok in his bag?

He woke about 10 times last night - awful. Ralph didnt go to work today as he was so tired. I decided today that we would ditch the dummy. So I rocked him to sleep for naps 1 and 2. Nap 3 I caved and gave him the dummy for a bit. He has just gone to bed with it too. Its such a dilemma. I dont mind him having a dummy, he gets a lot of pleasure from it. But I hate having to put it in in the middle of the night.

I am thinking his 3rd jabs have unsettled him. Did anyone else have this? And hopefully he wil be back to sleeping through soon.

For the last 2 nights he has woke about 10 times for his dummy (normally its none or one time). But getting rid of it is so hard. He has been really messed up today. I dont want to mess up everything we have established - naps etc - just for the bludy dummy!!!


----------



## goddess25

I don't have any advice re the dummy situation as my 2 never took one.

Yesterday morning was my last BF, and this morning my boobs were quite full. My head told me to keep on with the formula because its such an emotional thing stopping but my heart wanted to put her to the breast this morning. I have had such a time with it that I decided to go with the head so she had formula and I had a wee cry as she was taking it. I miss it already and I feel myself tearing up even writing it down, but I know that its the right decision.


----------



## cutelou101

Glad im not the only one who puts a blanket over a gro bag. I think foley's arms get cold, so thinking a ling sleeve vest plus baby grow when gets cold. He likes to be warm. Think I read its the arms with grow bags. What does he wear with it? Maybe heating help as you can time it.

Foley's 2nd jabs was the start of his night wakings. Only tends to be once a night. He has done 5 nights sleeping through from Friday, then last night woke at 1 30 starving! So confusing. He stopped self settling for daytime naps then too, will do it still at night. Just given up trying as cant stand letting him cry.

Not sure what to suggest, will he go back to sleep anouther way without it? Rocking etc? Is he waking when he loses it? Hope its bit better tonight for you. Did you manage to get a nap in today?

Jo nova Scotia sounds lovely. When are you thinking of moving?


----------



## cutelou101

just seen your post Jo as I post mine. Big hugs :hugs: it must be so emotional when you stop, end of a little era. Hope your feeling little better xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am ok. its ups and downs i suppose and yes its the end of something but the start of something else. I feel fine now, the only thing is my boobs are really sore its been about 38 hours since she last fed from them. They are not hard or engorged by any manner of the imagination which tells me I am doing the right thing but they are pretty tender.

We are thinking of putting the house on the market in January, since before Christmas is a pretty poor time to sell. Hopefully it sells ok. The job front in Nova Scotia though doens't look too hot! Fingers crossed it all works out ok!

I have gro bags for Olivia but a lot of them have sleeves. The ones that are short sleeved I tend to put a long sleeved sleeper on too when its cold and it seems to be ok. I did that with Euan too and he never seemed cold in the morning.


----------



## kanga

Lou, how does Foley settle in the day now then?

I got him to sleep yesterday by holdig him and then using pupd. First nap - fine. Second - not! Was there over an hour. I felt like I was replacing a dummy with holding him, how do I then get him off being held to sleep. And with the dummy its instant. He loves it.

It was only 4 times last night. The fourth time I gave him a teetha aswell and that shut him up!

With the temp, I have no idea really! The heating came on at 5. Before that his hands were cold but his body fine.

How is Foley's cold, are you bogey picking?! (one of my favourite past times, ugh!!)

Ah JO, I feel for you :hugs: It must be emotional xx


----------



## cutelou101

Glad your feeling ok Jo. Yep a start of a new era now :D How is her moving coming along? Hope the move goes well for you.

Rach in the morning he naps in his pram on our walk with the dog - stays asleep when we get home. Afternoon i feed him upstairs on the bed and he falls asleep there. I take that time to read or watch a DVD. I could pick him up and put him down like i do at night but really want him to nap so just leave him there. If i need to do something i put pillows round him.

If you want to get rid of the dummy you could try a sleep sheep or one of the light show mobiles that play music. It is replacing the dummy with something else though. Foley likes his sleep sheep - calms him down but no sleep! Helps with when he is up teething in the night.

His cold is better thanks, still be snotty. but getting better. On the look out for spots though! We go away in 3 weeks, it can take up to 21 days to come out. Really hope he hasn't caught it!

Bought some shiny foil that they use at baby sensory today and he's playing with it now. He pulled my apple to his mouth yesterday and sort of 'teethed' on it. Wasn't sure whether to let him as he's not even 5 months yet, but he is starting to show signs that he's interested in what i'm eating. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## goddess25

Bogey picking is wonderful! ;)


----------



## cutelou101

Jo meant to ask where do you get long sleeve sleeping bags from? Sounds like that might be a plan if it gets too cold in winter as we have warm air heating so no radiator or timer for heating. Not sure what temp it will go down too.


----------



## goddess25

I bought my long sleeved sleeping bags from a US store called Carters... they are fleecy. My mum bought me a really good thick one that is fab from Ikea in the UK, its short sleeved but I put a long sleeved onesie or sleep suit on underneath and its great. Our winter temps here are about 0 so much the same as home and it was fine. 

We have baseboard heating with no timer, I tend to put it on to heat the room up before bed time and once they are in bed turn it off again.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo, will have a look online. Still 23/22 in our room at mo with little window open as not getting that cold at night here, but know it will get cold soon.

Not sure what to do bout his current gro bags, he has about an inch of length left, but is still over 2lb off the 6 to 12 month ones. Know he will out grow the length before he meets the min weight, if he continues ti follow his line on his red book it predicts 18lb (the min weight) at 8 months. 

Hope your having nice weekend


----------



## hb1

ha ha ha @ bogey picking - a new fave pastime esp when he was napping on me

sorry been awol - only 2 weeks till I go back to work so lots to sort and ollie not sleeping well - quite a few night wakings so v v v tired! 

will have to go back and catch up with the Goss!

us


----------



## kanga

How is the pupd going Helen? HOw long did it take, how many times a night were you up? Tell me everything! Charlie has been a little monkey sleep wise since his 4 week injections. I tried pupd a few times to get him off the dummy but always caved as it is SO HARD.

How are you feeling about going back to work and what are you doing for childcare x

Great tip Jo, am off to ikea in a few weeks so will check out their baby section x


----------



## hb1

pupd going fab, easier for going down in evening, harder for naps but I think I need to work on wind down time. Only difficulty is night feeding as he is like a limpet and when I try to unlatch him he sucks harder and swipes my hand away so often goes back to sleep on the breast - one to work on. 

I do not know why he is waking a lot at the mo, 1st week of pupd he went down to 1 wake up which was bliss but now it's a bit of a mare.

dreading going off to work, find out if I get vol redundancy next Friday - so hoping I get it as 2 years off with ollie will be fab! For childcare I am:

Mon -my sis - oh will drop and pick up and I will work 7.30 - 4.30
Tue - my mum, I will drop off and pick up and work 8am-4pm
wed - nursery - me doing the run and working 8-12.30 so afternoon will ollie
thurs - nursery full day, me doing the run working 8-4.30 so ollie will have dinner there too
Fri - my sis - as Monday really

but till Jan will do 8-4 mon,tue,Fri and have half days hol wed third so doing 8-11.30 so only half days in nursery - my flexible working request kicks in in jan.

the nursery is beautiful and on the edge of a village near where I grew up and is a Montessori nursery - v happy with it. In fact - happy with the childcare just don't want to leave ollie!

hard going with the dummy, I think consistency is key with any training so if you decide to get rid then stick to your guns iyswim - but as you know I more than know how hard that is in the wee small hours

hx


----------



## kanga

Well done with the pupd so far. It is so hard, but well worth it I imagine. Good that he is better with it for nighttime, in the day I guess you can cope with the old habit. Its when you're trying to sleep that you really want him to play ball! hmm, no suggestions re the night time limpit habit I'm afraid. I would only say that you're bf and that is amazing and won't last forever and it must feel so amazing to be wanted by your lo in that way. I would savour it aka grin & bear! Wish I had that problem :hugs:

Sounds like you're all sorted on the childcare front. Hope you get your redundancy wish, when would you finish if so? I've heard of Montessori nurserys and like the sound, Only problem is, ours is about 6 miles away in hte wrong direction to the office. I still have a bit of time to think tho

Well, on the nightamre nights front, I think he was just hungry :blush: Silly Mummy. I was so used to him sttn that I didn't even think to think he might want food.

I fed him at 11pm and 4.30am and he went down stright after as normal, no dummy. And only woke once otherwise for his dummy. Hopefully its the 4 month growth spurt and will be over next week. I just hope I havent wrecked all my previous hard work of naps ad night time settling with all the inconsistent actions of the last 5 days. I'm back doing what I did before however, so hopefully he will be settled in a few days.


----------



## hb1

you know what rach I came on to say do you think he could be growth spurting, do you increase the oz in his daytime bottles - that's the bit of ff that I am jealous of, the be are killer for bf.

I think I might have figured ollie's wakings too - he is right in the middle of a fussy period b4 a leap and poor sleep is one of the symptoms - hope so anyway!

I like the fact that Montessori have a learning philosophy - it's about more than just herding the children


----------



## kanga

I went to look round my nearest nursery last week (which is supposed to be the *best* in Abingdon) and was so disappointed. I didn't see the staff interact with the children much if at all. It was def like herding. I felt like the staff were there to just see their days out and go home. Poor babies. I definitely like the montessori philosophy. Maybe I should set one up near my house lol!

I tried increasing his oz last week but he didnt take it which is odd. Will do the extra feeds this week and try upping again next. He projectiled his bedtime feed tonight. All over the new carpet and the sofa bed in his room which is a nightmare to clean!! Which reminds me, I need to go and hang the washing up!!

Night all x


----------



## cutelou101

Rach hope charlies growth spurt goes quick for you. Im sure your sleep training wont have been affected, they are very adaptable. 

Helen hope you get the redundancy you want. When would you leave? Not heard of that nursery before. Will have to look it up. Hope Ollie goes back to sleeping better for you. No help on limpet either, I cant take foley off, unless he comes off naturally he wont sleep. He just wakes up 10 mins later like I tricked him into bed before he finished! When ever I let him come off on his own, put him in his cot, he rolls onto his side and sleeps. Very strange.

Big hellicopter going over our house,had just got fo down as he has a teethy night and he woke up crying. We have to keep windows open as still so warm im our room. He rolled off his boob tonight, rolled onto other side and picked up his teething dummy and started to chew it. Was so surpised he knew where it was, and how hes developing and knowing what he wants and needs


----------



## kanga

what's a teething dummy Lou?


----------



## goddess25

Hope you get the redundancy that your looking for. It sounds like you are so sorted out for childcare that's what is so hard about here. There is very little day care and what there is the waiting lists are huge. I put Euan on 4 separate day cares in April 2009 and he still does not have a place and he will be 3 in February. People rely on families and obviously we don't have that so its basically a nanny or nothing.

We are all fine. No news really.

Was supposed to go out for Halloween with Euan this afternoon to the mall but he had a tantrum so was sent to bed instead.

Just sorting out applying for registration right now and trying to make a resume, my computer skills are fairly limited and I hate word. Trying a whole manner of templates and resume builders but so far since last night I have done 5, and they all bugger up in some way so I am very frustrated. 
Putting the kids to bed soon, will clean the kitchen and sit down to my 6th attempt which I am sure will keep me up very very late! The problem is I am trying to make a really professional looking one with boxes and tabs and stuff, its not working!


----------



## cutelou101

Its a tommy tippee one I got from wilko, its a flat u shape. it goes between gums and they chew.

Jo hope the resume goes well tonight. I find the new Microsoft frustrating! Nothing is where I would expect it to be. 

Just fed fo, knew he would be up as didnt feed well yesterday as he has having a teething day. Hes been sleeping much better mist days, around 10 hours then a feed and 2 more hours. Feel bit sick now so just sitting up with a water hoping it will pass.


----------



## goddess25

Think I have it done now. I have a Mac and I find trying to do stuff on it so frustrating even though the boffins tell you its supposed to be intuitive, it isn't. Have a bunch of stuff to do today, uploading videos to my blog right now. I have done it since Euan was born and put on regular updates of pictures and videos of the kids for both sets of grandparents its a good way for them to get a feel for what the kiddies are doing.

Hope your feeling ok Lou.


----------



## hb1

well after no sleep on sun night ( as ollie woke at 12 so 1.5 hrs but I couldn't't drop off again) ollie woke every hour from midnight onwards = v tired mummy! But lo and behold tooth #7 has errupted today!


----------



## goddess25

Helen glad there was a reason for your sleepless night! Hope Ollie is feeling better now and you are all sleeping sound now.

I am in for some trouble. I changed Olivias diaper tonight and popped her into her crib sitting up to go and put the soiled one in the bathroom and wash my hands, I have an ensuite so really close, as I was going in I saw her turn onto her belly and get onto her knees which is her favourite thing to do. I was gone 1 minute tops, came back and she was standing up holding onto the crib side giggling away and looking very very pleased with herself. My little baby is no longer a baby it seems.

We see her pediatrician on Thursday and I will imagine that we will be discharged from his care. You can see a bit of chub starting to go on now which is great. Looking forward to her being weighed.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope Ollie is feeling better now and sleeping better for you. x

Jo glad you got it all done, Wow Olivia is really developing at the moment. Bet she was pleased with herself! Hope the pediatrician appointment goes well x

Feeling better now, just had a few days of just feeling so sick. Got foley weighed on Tueday and he is 15lb 6 now. His teeth are playing up again, it is taking 3 to 4 hours to get him to bed. He doesn't cry but just can't feed so just sits there chewing. Its very tiring but feel very sorry for him. 

When we start BLW do i need to offer him any water with dinner and if so what sort of water (sorry if that sounds stupid). I asked the HV on tuesday but she got all flustered as she had put me down as FF without asking so started changing her notes and mumblering i don't think so, so no real answer.

While i have been typing i have just seen Foley roll over to his front for the first time, he is now trying to move but failing and laying back down


----------



## hb1

we didn't really do anything with water for a while then at 7 mth we got a free flow sippy cup but I think he's only now getting the hang of it - he has one of those valve cups now - we just use tap water.

glad you're feeling better Lou and well done Foley!


----------



## goddess25

Lou - I used tap water, and I offered it with every meal. She took sips from time to time but no real intake. She doesn't drink much water now either, sips!

Just home from the pediatrician and we have been discharged. He said she is perfectly healthy now and has got over her blip of whatever it was. All test results are negative, she is putting on weight and he said she was extremely alert and seems to be exceeding her milestones and he reinfroced that she is probably going to keep us busy and be trouble!

She was weighed again and has put on 17 ounces in 2 weeks which seems a bit much, so she has put on 31 ounces in 4 weeks since he last saw her. If this continues she is going to be such a little chubber ;) You can really see it in her now. She was so lean for ages and her face is totally filling out now!


----------



## cutelou101

Excellent news Jo! Must be a relief shes all discharged and doing great now! Wow! She is really catching up on her ounces now, bless her! Well done olivia! X

Thanks Jo and Helen. Do I need to boil tap water, or is it ok straight from tap from 6 months.

He has rolled over 6 times today, even did 2 for daddy when he got home. Fed better tonight but the pain caused him problems getting to sleep. Usually when hes down, hes down, but he just kept waking up crying in pain. Dh cuddled him to sleep in end. Poor mite.


----------



## goddess25

She is catching up and fast. I wonder how long she can keep on putting on 14+ ounces in 2 weeks. I am very very pleased that its all over.

I never boiled it. Just took it straight from the tap.


----------



## goddess25

Foley is certainly on the move. Its always fab when they perform for daddy when they get home.


----------



## cutelou101

How is she enjoying weaning jo? Is she adventurous with food?

Thanks, he is rolling over so much. But doesn't know what to do once he is there so getting bit annoyed and crying. You turn him back, and within minutes he's moaning about being back on his front again after flipping over again. Guessing one day he will flip and work it out bless him.


----------



## hb1

yey Jo! Good work Livi!

got my letter saying I had been accepted for redundancy :yipee:6 weeks in work then I'm free! :dance:


----------



## goddess25

She is thriving on the weaning and will really eat anything. She never seems full, as soon as whatever is swallowed whether its from herself or from a spoon her mouth is open like a little bird. So far she has not pushed anything away.

It was a big day for us today. We put Olivia into her own room tonight which is fabulous. I felt a wee bit emotional as its the end of a little era but I was more excited. She has been in it for 3 hours and its brilliant. I am in my bed with my electric blanket on using the computer and I have the tv on, have not watched the tv in bed since I was pregnant with her. Steven is cleaning the kitchen and coming upstairs going to snuggle and watch something.

I feel a bit guilty as when we put Euan into his room I was so sad and upset and with Livi I was jumping for joy!


----------



## goddess25

I meant to say that Steven was teasing me saying with Euan you had tears running down your face all day and with your daughter you are excited... 

Helen so glad to hear your news about the redundancy. I am pleased for you.


----------



## cutelou101

Great news on the redundancy Helen. When do you go back for your 6 weeks?

Jo great news she is loving weaning. It must be wonderful to watch her enjoy food so much. Hope your still enjoying your TV in bed, your very good not watching it with her in the room. We are very naughty and watch TV when i feed foley (he likes long feeds on both sides still) - i'm sure the baby whisperer would tell us off! Hope you and Steven enjoyed your TV cuddle in bed.

Been it AWOL as went over my mums for few days, then foley has had really bad teething nights. Yesterday i could hardly get him to feed all day so was getting stressed out about him not feeding and my milk supply as he was not feeding. Finely got some milk down him in the evening for him to cry so hard he threw it all up. So he was up alot last night feeding. Seems bit better today. Well seems like I typed too soon, he has just woken crying. Very strange for him. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## cutelou101

HI ladies,

I've put Foley in his own room tonight. Feel really nervous and seems very strange not having him in with us. He loves to roll over onto his side and get comfy and his co sleeper wasn't letting him do that so popped him in his big cot and he rolled over and slept. Not sure how well i will sleep tonight but sure he will wake up at some point.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## kanga

tres annoyed

just typed a v long post to everyone and them pressed the back button :doh:

Here's the v quick version

Olivia - fab - long may it continue

Jo - electric blanket - jealous

Helen - redundancy - jealous also! - fab outcome

Foley - :thumbup:

Charlie - is vg! 

lol


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies - Thalia is 1! And I am TTC again. So will be on here lots again.

Scared, terrified but I really want to give it a go. 

Will face the pregnancy when I get there but first I am chasing the BFP.

Anyone joining me????

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Lucy!! We are ntnp (not that we are having much sex atm!) and plan to be actively trying from the new year. How very exciting for you ttc again. Wishing you a speedy :bfp:

Happy first birthday Thalia. I tried replying to the facebook thread a few days ago when the ccsers were talking about a year ago, but bloody fb kept crashing on me. We were all here waiting for news of our first ccs baby. She is looking so grown up on all your photos, what a star.


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Lucy on Thalia's first birthday. It sounded like you had lots of fun! I am so exciting for you TTC your 2nd baby, its wonderful having two kiddies but very very hard work. Hope you get your BFP quickly. Euan had just turned 2 when Olivia was born and it seems to be a good age gap.

Rach wow your NTNP, excellent. Hope you get a BFP too.

Lots of exciting things to come.

I will not be joining you for the mean time. I want another child but Steven has told me in no uncertain terms that it isn't on. He doesn't want a third child and he feels that since we have a girl and a boy that we are done. Watch this space ;) Hoping to bring him round. I have to get a new job first and a new house and then see. I will be 38 in April so will be close to 39 if I manage to get duffed quickly. Its risky these days. Even being pregnant with Olivia I had to have loads of different tests for advanced maternal age.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope thalia had a wonderful first birthday! The piccys looked great. Shes so grown up bless her!! Ooo exciting! Wishing you a speedy :bfp: 

Ekk exciting rach! Npnp! Hope your :bfp: comes quick for you too

Any luck on the job and house front Jo? Hope your able to bring dh round x

No ttc in near future here. Think if we end up wanting 2nd be big age gap. Need to sort out what I want to do job/career wise as not sure I want to teach anymore. Also, know this is going to sound strange, but my dog makes me feel like I have 2 children! Hes a big boy and needs 2 decent walks plus play, think I need Foley to be at an ages where he can play with him! Foley loves watching him!

Off to Fuerteventura Tomorrow. Bit nervous bout the flight, but only a period of time that will end. Foley has caught a cold though, doh!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks Ladies - am expecting it to take ages m/c chemicals etc but am looking forward to all the poas'ing - have missed it!!

Lou - I was so nervous before flight to Tenerife but it was fine - plus there were loads babies on plane who all cried at some point. Hopefully you will get three seats to yourselves which we did - I think they try to do this with babies and teh extra room helps. V jel of your hols, I'm ready for another now. Have a fab time.

Kanga that is so fun NTNP _ wish in a way I'd started already, like 6 months ago but I've been too scared but on T's birthday I realised I really really want another.

Ah Jo I hope OH comes round, one of my dearest friends has just had 3rd baby after 4 year gap and it took her a couple years to talk her OH round he was adament he just wanted the two but she got there in the end and he's over the moon now.

CD2 today!


----------



## goddess25

Lou so jealous that your going on holiday tomorrow, its going to be fantastic, Enjoy every minute of it. Your dog does sound like lots of work and when the time is right for you for another if you want one then if its a big age gap thats fine. It sounds like there is a lot you want to sort out first. I am getting on in years so didn't have the luxury of waiting.

Lucy - woohoo CD2. I bet its funny to be thinking like that again and thinking about ovulation. I am sure everything will be just fine.

Lou you were asking about move and job.. nothing much happening right now. We are going to put the house on the market in January and just hope that it sells, but the market is rubbish just now so it might be on for awhile. I spoke with my current manager this week and it sounds like I will have to go back to the ward but I will need to change my contract to casual and hope that I get the work that I need to pay the mortgage. I have contacted a bunch of people about jobs in NS. I am confident that it will all work out.

Maybe once we get settled in our new house we might be in a position to TTC next autumn, if Steven changes his mind but I cannot see it.


----------



## kanga

Just had a little chuckle at your ticker Lucy, its like 2 years ago all over again. Gl this cycle x Lots of :dust: !! Hope you've put your extra large order in for sticks.

Jo, I bet he will change his mind in a year or so and you'll get your wish. Hope so anyway! Gives you time to sort out all the admin anyways x

Lou, v jel of your holiday. Have a great time. Will be thinking of you on the beach while I'm freezing my hands off pushing the pushchair round ;) (still need to dig out my gloves).

Hmm, well we dtd last night without protection. In the throws of passion, all I kept thinking was trying to work out when the baby would be due if I got pregnant. Oh dear.
Then this morning decided ntnp/ttc was a bad idea. And shit, just worked out that I am about CD10.

We are going to see Santa at Harrods tomorrow. Might pop into Hamleys too and get the little man something. x


----------



## goddess25

Just had a little chuckle at your post Rachel. I can just imagine you thinking about it while you were dtd. I have so been there. You never know CD10 ;)


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hullo ladies and babies!!

It's been a long time since I posted here but I wanted to jump on and say that I delivered a healthy gorgeous little boy on Sept. 27th.

every pregnancy related complication known to man: significant bleeding event at 8 weeks, emergency/rescue cervical cerclage placed at 20 weeks, gestational diabetes diagnosed at 28 weeks, carpal tunnel syndrome at 32 weeks. 

had stitch removed at 37 weeks (OB said be prepared to deliver at this procedure) but I held on. I was scheduled for an induction at 39 weeks because of my 'advanced maternal age' and the gestational diabetes. The night before my induction, my water broke and I started labouring on my own.

20 hours of labour and a cesarean section later, Alexander Samuel Cathan was born at 8:20 in the evening weighing 3.1 kg. 7 weeks on and he's 4.5 kg and smiling and cooing. I'm exhausted but over the moon!

I wish you joy with all your beautiful children and lots of love and laughter as your families grow. Best of luck to those entering round two of the TTC journey!

xxx Donna


----------



## QueenieMurphy

GROOVY - that is wonderful fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS - he's beautiful. I'm so so so so happy for you - what a lucky thread this has been. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

:yipee: Congratulations Donna, brilliant news. Hope you're having a fab time with baby Alec (love the name) and thank you so much for updating us! You look so chilled, happy, in love in your avatar! A lucky thread indeed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Just updated our front page again. We are almost all Mummies. Danni is still awaiting her ivf cycle and will hopefully be back with us to share her journey. Thinking of you Danni even if you're not here and hoping you get your forever baby soon :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Fingers crossed for you Danni, hope we hear from you soon xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations groovy. So happy for you, your picture is beautiful. We have all been lucky, wierd to think within such a short time we are almost all mummies. I hope Danni's IVF cycle goes well too.

Steven went to Halifax this morning and I am missing him like crazy already. He only left at 7am... its going to be a long time till Sunday morning. I am going to surprise him and collect him at the airport with the kiddos. I was thinking we will make a big placard saying Welcome home daddy.. and have Euan hold it up as he walks out. Can't wait to see his face.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Aah Jo that sounds lovely, I want Tim to go away now so we can do the same for him!!

Children in Need on here - The Woge must be exhausted he's been hosting all night. All the sad stories are making me cry though, especially they had a little boy with cerebral palsy on - when Thalia was in neonatal they told us she could have it( I didn't tell anyone at the time as I didn't want people to pity her) thankfully it has turned out she hasn't got it at all but seeing the little boy with it has made me realise how lucky we've been.


----------



## goddess25

That must have been so hard Lucy thinking that Thalia might have CP. No one would have pitied you, you would have gotten a tonne of support. So glad that she is ok and also glad that I am missing CIN. Now that I am a mummy it would be hard to see all the sick kiddies.


----------



## kanga

I had to turn CIN off. Each time I turned it on there was a newborn who looked just like Charlie and sad music in the background. I thought "this isn't going to end well". I have purchased some CIN raffle tickets tho and so feel like I have done my bit!

:flower: Lucy


----------



## hb1

oh Donna! Congratulations! What a cutie! And you look v relaxed after all that! 

cheering Danni on, I think she is destined to be a mummy what with the ccs luck - we have v good stats for a ttcal group!

Happy 1st bday Thalia! And good luck ttc#2 Lucy! If I can sort my tummy muscles out I'll join you! Ps she looks cute in your avatar :)

have a lovely hol Lou!

lol Rachel at dtd and calc cyc date - you're v brave!
hope all is well Jo :)

afm - been in a bit of a tiz - got my redundancy :yipee: started back at work - ollie has had his 1st tummy bug (from nursery) whole family got it ( lots of dettol later we're ok!), had an emotional wobble going back to work what with the redundancy after 11 yrs. Although I have been happy and comfortable in my job (analyst at a bank ) it wasn't my dream job so now I have the chance to spend time with ollie and try and do what I want to do (art as per my degree - god knows how I got into doing analysis!) but it's scary after 11 yrs you know and I will miss all the people that I guess you get used to seeing every day! 

Also this week my gran has gone into hospital - she's 92 and recently been diagnosed with dementia so had to move to a particular home which I think may have finished her off, going to see her tomorrow but apparently she is vvvv I'll :cry:


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear about your Gran Helen, not much I can say. Thinking about you. Thinking about my Gran too she is also 92. 

I know that you can do something with your art degree, its going to be a huge change but I am sure it will work out.

Everything is fine here. Steven got back home this morning, we collected him at the airport with our poster. Never made it in time, so I had to text him and tell him we were coming. We were ready in plenty of time, but just before we left Euan pood, so he needed changed, a change later and ready to leave when Livi decided to have a poo too. We got there and he had just got out into the arrivals hall, so made Euan hold up the sign and he was so excited to see daddy, Steven looked so happy and chuffed to bits and I felt a bit teary really watching Euan running towards his daddy for a big hug.
It was lovely.


----------



## kanga

Hi all

I could really use some seriously large hugs please.

I will try and keep it short but I am feeling sad because:

1. Charlie used to sleep 7-7 no peep. For the last week he has been waking 10+ times a night for his sodding dummy. I just want him to sttn again. I really really really really need my sleep.

I simply do not know how I will ever get him off the dummy without using CC which I detest (tried last night, caved after 17 mins). Do you think I should just bite the bullet and CC? They say it takes less than a week :cry:

It doesn't help that my best friend is quite smug about the fact that her bf baby self settles and sttn. And she thinks Charlie must be crying as he wants something (food, teething comfort). But I know he just wants his sodding dummy (henceforth "SD").

2. I am super super tired and argue with Ralph a lot. Our wekeends are basically spent arguing now. I am still mad at him for this weekends argument and will not be cooking for him or doing his washing this week.

3. My new sofa was supposed to arrive today and didn't.

4. The sky man is coming tomorrow to put sky in the backroom (new living room) but as we dont have a sofa, we won't be able to watch bloody telly anyway. What's the point.


----------



## kanga

Seriously though, consider if you were at your wits end (lets face it, a mother would not consider cc lightly), would you do cc?

I often feel like I have messed everything up with this child - failing at bf, giving him a dummy so he can't self settle - and I feel like I just want another baby so I can do it right. Ralph says I can't just "write this one off".


----------



## hb1

big hugs Rach, right there with you - ollie has been up every hour on the hour - and I am the dummy lol - he has a cold tho but last week was same thing as he had a tummy bug (which was awful as I got it to and felt like death - at one point I was feeding him and being sjck into a bucket at 3am ) and week b4 that it was teething.....we have also had regression on self settling :dohh:
is Charlie more mobile recently so loosing his dummy in the night? 
could you do the pantly pull out method? It's for weaning off need to nurse to sleep but is v gradual non cry method? Could it be 4 mth sleep regression? Oh and I have considered cc too - am a wimp and couldn't stick it either - don't let anyone make you feel judged hun.

bean bags in backroom?

oh and you HAVE NOT failed at anything! You have a gorgeous baby! And maybe a pamper day for you is in order and a daddy and son day for Ralph and Charlie....

aaaaawwwwww Jo - apart from all the poo it sounds like a lovely homecoming for Steve :)

v hard day today - long drive to see my gran - apparently she looks a bit better today so fxd! But I am physically and emitionally exhausted!
hx


----------



## kanga

Thanks Helen :flower: I found the pantly pull out method during some googling earlier so we are starting with that. Also ordered the 'no cry sleep solution' book so fx'd it arrives soon. We are doing shifts tonight - I am on earlys til 2am!

Right back at ya too. Gosh, you must be v tired esp going back to work too. And you can't exactly share your night shift. Poor you catching the tummy bug too. It's awful watching the lo with it (Charlies had one 3 weeks ago :() but when you're head-in-bucket too it must be v v difficult. I feel a bit selfish for my moan now.

He's not more mobile. Think he has just become a lot more reliant on the dummy. Have done 2 plugs tonight usng the new method so watch this space.

Lots of positive gran vibes coming your way. Grandparents are so amazing. x

Jo, absolutely love your signage idea! Ralph would absolutely love that. I once picked him up from the airport holding a little name card with a love heart on but you certainely win with your banner. Shame about the poo! x


----------



## goddess25

AW Rach how awful.. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am not really much help with helping to settle. I am afraid I totally lucked out having 2 babies that settle and sleep with the odd night, neither of them took dummies despite trying and they are able to self soothe. I hope that doesn't sound smug I don't mean it to be and believe me I absolutely know how lucky I am. In terms of CC, it wouldn't work for us because I would cave but I don't believe it does them any harm and if you can do it, it might be worth the try. I don't know what the pantly pull out method is but hope it works for you. I hope you get some sleep and feel better soon.

I know how you feel in relation to BF... I feel like a failure too but we are not. You did a lot to feed your baby and it just didn't work out, it does not make you less of a mummy to him. You have had a tough time with him, your doing your best and your doing a great job. He looks like a lovely happy baby.

In regards to your relationship with Ralph.. i think its normal. Babies really do put a big strain on relationships and I remember when Euan was born a friend who was already a mum told me to be careful and make sure that I tried to schedule some time for our relationship. We argue about stupid stuff like who is the most tired and we end up totally pissing each other off. Its hard when your exhausted to think about your partner and its difficult to keep everything running smoothly. You will be fine and get back on track again. We fight all the time too funnily enough on Steven's days off mainly.

I have to confess that I did giggle at your final 2 comments about no sofa for the sky room so no point. I say duvets on the floor with pillows super comfy (ok bit of a stretch but doable)

I am sure everything will be fine soon.

Helen - hope your Gran was ok when you saw her. :hugs:


We are ok still not sure what we are doing. Steven isn't sure if moving to Nova Scotia is the right thing to do as we are moving our problems with us obviously. We are going to try and sell the house as planned and see what happens. Moving back to Edinburgh might be the best option. I could do with some support. I feel like a single mother really during the week. We don't really have any close friends and i go to classes and libraries but not up to much else. I am also worried about Steven from time to time, he is going through some sort of mid life crisis a bit early or he is depressed but refuses to do anything about it. I think being unhappy here for 5 years and our inability to make decisions, plus thinking about starting again with no jobs and no house is hard and stressful.

Anyway night night.


----------



## goddess25

Meant to say that Olivia is now crawling... she started today while we were on skype to Steven's parents! Very proud to see her go and she is super happy with herself. She thinks she is such a star and of course she is ;)


----------



## kanga

Ah bless, well done clever girl! Great time to start too, bet the grandparents were super happy to see that milestone first hand.

Thanks for the relationship tip, will def work on that. You're right, its easy to maon about silly things and we need some more us time.

Sounds like some definitive decision making is required. I would just step back and think long about what you (*plural*)want your life to be and take today as the first day of that life. Decide about what you are going to do and be hapy with it and make it work. When I first moved away, I was always pining about home and didn't really make any proper friends until I said, right, this is it, this is where I live now, this is my life now. 

Charlie went to 5.15 this morning. We are doing the PPo method. I fed him earlier today (6am). Suspect i may have been plugging the dummy in in previous mornings, to get a 'few more hours out of him' :blush: Anyways, hopefully this is onward and upward.

Silly me, I spent most of last night cat napping waiting for him to wake up, and of course, he didn't!!


----------



## goddess25

Rachel it sounds like you had a better night with the PPO method, must google it and see what it is. I know that feeling cat napping waiting for them to wake up. 
Hopefully tonight is a good one too.

Your right I have held back in terms of making proper friends... I wouldn't mind being closer to home in the same country would be nice. We only see our families once a year roughly since its a long way no to mention expensive to get here and there. We won't see my parents again until September time next year and its just so sad to think about. Steven and I need to have a chunk of time and really discuss it, and figure out what our priorities are. My perfect scenario would be to stay here and have my family and friends come over too :)

Anyway Euan is not up yet and its 8am.. I have been awake since 5 waiting for him. Its unlike him better go and check that he is ok.


----------



## hb1

non of us are selfish getting out our woes -- it's cathartic! Way to go Charlie!

I vote edinburgh Jo - but I would as I love it, get a lovely flat in marchmont overlooking the meadows!

afm - am like a bad comedy as car tyre blew out on way to work - aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Rach I know that exhausted feeling well - I did everything wrong with T sleeping wise - she didn't sleep through once till she was 10 months old!!! I havent had a proper nights sleep for a year now. She now generally sleeps till 5.30/6 and if we're really lucky 7 but thats a rare treat and when it happens I wake up and am too scared to go in her room as I think she won't be breathing!! Its that rare. 

I just have resigned myself to it now and once idid that and stopped hoping for sleep it was better. In desperation I tried CC but she was hysterical and I couldn't do it, I wish I could of though. 

I just say to myself well surely by the time shes 10 she'll sleep through and I can catch up then!

Had a scare yesterday - T ws all floppy when she woke - couldnt sit/crawl, then started vomiting, god I was scared - thinking meningitis etc, rushed to hospital, turns out to be a chest infection and not too serious, phew! The floppiness was horrid though. 

Oh Tim and I always argue about minor things - while I was settling madam tonight(it took 90 mins!!!!!!!!!! I think because she's ill) I was listing in my head all the irritating things OH does as I was so pissed off he was downstairs eating his dinner and watching TV while I was exhausted up stairs AND he wants to DTD tonight. I think its all down to tiredness. And totally normal. Anyone who has a baby to 'save' a relationship must be totally barking.

Well done Livi with the crawling, its so fun isnt it when they get to teh next stage. T is pulling herself up on everything at mo but I still think we're a long way off walking or cruising. Shes still so tiny.

Rach - has the sofa turned up???

32 days till xmas - v v v excited xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Helen, thanks. A flat in Marchmont would be way out of our price range besides I don't think I would want to be so close to all those students!

Lucy how horrible with Thalia, I would have been so scared too finding her floppy. I can only imagine the fright that you felt. Glad its nothing too serious. I can so imagine you trying to settle her seething about Tim downstairs having fun and wanting to DTD too. HAHAHHA... I would have been thinking no way if that was me.


----------



## kanga

Glad it was nothing serious with Thalia, that must have been very scary indeed. A parents worst nightmare.

Helen, its the week for car tyres. I had a warning that one of mine was flat and needed repacing but I just pumped it up and seem to be getting away with it so far. Don't ya just hate cars when they go wrong!

The sleep has been better the last few nights - although I have a horrible cold and sore throat which is keeping me awake now. And we did a new song at music class this week that I couldn't get out of my head all bloody night. Everytime I woke up to turn over I would sing it at least 4 times!

Lucy, just had a chuckle at your post 'and he wants to DTD tonight'. Sounds like Ralph - but I'm just not interested. 90-minute settle, that couldn't have been fun. 

First night out for me on Saturday, just drinks in town, but should be nice to get a rest.

Disney's Christmas Carol is just on telly. We went to see this at the cinema in 3d straight after our first 12 week scan giving us the terrible news. Funny how life changes but certain feelings don't :flower:


----------



## hb1

ha ha jo - I was one of those students :) well done Olivia crawling!

:hugs: lucy - that must've been scary! Oh and once they start pulling up it's only a matter of time - you may spend a lot of time hovering! Also -Go Tim! 


:hugs: rach for old feelings and cold 

afm - tired! And Ollie fighting sleep- oh is upstairs doing pupd - had a regression on that with all the teething and illness so was nursing him down and he started biting me so oh started pupd, came down after a bit with ollie who had done a poo, back up but now can hear ollie and oh muttering about the sleeping bag - may have to go see........


----------



## kanga

I feel for you Helen. Have been rocking Charlie for his naps today, he's full of cold bless him and has almost lost his voice with his sore throat. I'll do anything for him to make him happy! Suspect I will pay for it at nap time tomorrow! Oh well!

You've achieved pupd once so it won't be long before he's back to his good ways :flower:

Sofa is coming next Weds, hurrah

Glass man came yesterday and replaced our broken panels, hurrah

Carpet man came today and will fit the landing carpet next Tues, hurrah

Sky man cam yesterday and today I spotted he has botched the wiring. And not done it as we discussed. Darn. So he needs to come back. 

3 out of 4 aint bad

Just need to make Archie realise that he can't sit on my new chair (bought an Ikea cream nursing chair from ebay for the living room, its well comfy) as his black hairs are not a good look for when friends come over ...


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Well T went straight down tonight at 7, such a relief after last night.

I feel really ropey and think about to get the cold that she and OH had last week. Joy.

Helen - made me laugh you saying OH was 'muttering' about sleeping bag, Tim is always 'muttering' about things. Or asking questions that he should know answer to after a year of being a parent. Men!

Rach - sorry about the film bringing back the feelings. And your cold, hopefully you'll shake it off asap. Sounds like your house will be all sorted by the end of next week! Hurrah Hurrah. Have given up trying to stop my cats doing anything. Maybe put a throw over it when you're not sitting on it!!

Am off to peruse the TTC section - I have lost my initial excitement at TTC again as just so exhausted but crucial days coming up so will have to find energy to BD!! Maybe some redbull will help!

xxx


----------



## goddess25

Rach I know what you mean when you said that certain feelings don't change. Its nice that we all went through this together so we know what you mean and how you feel. :hugs:

Glad you are getting a few things sorted out now.

Sounds like a lot of you are getting colds, we have them over here too. Tis the season. Poor little Charlie though, hope he gets better soon.

We are having a few problems with Euan. I mentioned a long time ago that he was being violent which every child goes through in some degree however, He is still hitting and has never got over this phase. He does it every day from once to losing count. We spend hours and hours through the week with naughty steps etc. Its really getting to us both now and we are thinking that maybe he has something wrong with him as its excessive. His behaviour over the past few days has gotten much worse due to his little sister now being able to crawl. Of course she wants to play with all his toys and tries to dismantle his train tracks, take away his cars and generally just annoy him. Its quite funny watching and I know its normal but all he has been doing since yesterday is push Olivia over all day. As soon as she goes near him he rushes up and pushes her over, and we caught him today putting his foot out trying to get her to fall over. He really is very naughty and I am not sure how to deal with it. I am sure once he gets used to it, he will be fine and I hope that he is just a normal child. We speak calmly, je knows what is wrong and he apologises after his naughty step stay and gets a cuddle. But nothing sticks in there. He will do it again 2 minutes later.


----------



## kanga

Jo, what a dilemma. I've no experience with toddlers but have heard of the naughty step. There is a toddler dilemma in my 'baby and pregnancy' monthly magazine and this month it was a toddler who wouldn't speak since its younger sibling was born. The advice was to try and bottom out what was underlying it. Turned out the toddler felt uninvolved (I'm not saying Euan is in anyway!) in things so the mother should give her things to do when out and about - her own shopping list in the supermarket. Choices between A and B whenever possible. And help make choices for baby (which nappies should we get). Not sure if that will help at all, but its all I got I'm afraid. Hopefully with a like all these random things we face, it is a phase :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Hope you get your mojo for ovulation Lucy :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

You are right. I know the root cause of his naughtyness is his sister, he is jealous of her and he is jealous of the time that is given to her. Its really hard because I find that we give most of our time to Euan in the day time to the detriment of his sister. She gets way way less attention than he does. What he needs is more alone time with us.
We just need to keep working at it I suppose.

We started off the day nicely. Euan wandered into my room just after 7am, he came into bed with me and we had a really nice snuggle and chat, he told me he loved me, he told me I was funny and that he was very happy. 10 minutes later and 4 hits to the face later.. as Livi was in our room now getting some milk he was rancid. Its 10.40am and he has had his train track taken apart and confiscated, his cars taken away and his fire truck taken away, he has been told no tv, and I didnt take him to dance class because he was so naughty. He has pushed Livi over so many times that I stopped counting. I intensely dislike my child today!


----------



## kanga

It must be so diffcult with two Jo, you can only do your best and that is what you are doing so don't be hard on yourself. There will come a day when they will love playing together x

Newsflash 1 - Charlie went to sleep tonight with minimal fuss and NO DUMMY. He also put himself out for a nap (while in his pushchair) with no help or cues from me and he was snuggling on his mussy and no dummy

Newsflash 2 - did a hpt this morning and it was negative. Thank God. Was worrie dthis morning that I was pg and thought how I'm not ready yet and dont want another now. I want to enjoy Charles and go back to work next year for a bit.

So its over to you in the ttc stakes Lucy!! xx


----------



## goddess25

Rachel what a great night with Charlie and no dummy, well done. What a breakthrough.

Glad your PG test was negative. It is nice to return to work for a little bit. I don't know what the rules are in the UK but over here you have to work a certain amount of hours before you can qualify for maternity leave again, paid maternity leave that is. Its so worth it to do! 

I know your right we are doing our best, we just need to ride it out. I feel so bad for little Olivia but I know that Euan must be very upset too, to be doing these things!

Don't let it put any of you off the 2nd child though ;)


----------



## hb1

Oh Jo must be so hard, I haven't got a clue, are there any knowledgeable folk in the toddler section?

Good work Rach, love it when a plan comes together :) how did you sort dummy in the end - that was quick!

In the spirit of ttc Lucy, how is your cm?, what cds are you dtd? Are you using opk's?
Afm tfi Friday tomorrow - now for a weekend of making a nativity costume, making his 1st b'day card for cbeebies and cleaning the house and a swimming lesson - all on minimal sleep - oh the life of a working mum - roll on Xmas!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OMG H - I will be looking out for his first birthday card on Cbeebies!!! I'm definitly going to do Thalia one when she's 2.

Well we shoudl DTD tonight - its CD10/11 ( I spotted for a day before AF really got going which has never happened before so not sure which day was CD1 - I hope nothing up with me in there after the manual evacuation and then the D&C, I do worry as AF is much more painful since I gave birth) BUT I am so full of cold - just sipping a lempsip and going to bed straight after - plus tomorrow is the day my cleaner comes so I have to get up early to tidy everything( I hate the day my cleaner comes - I want to stop her coming as she totally doesn't clean properly anyway BUT shes so lovely I don't know how to tell her)Anyway I shall try and muster the energy once I get up to bed - don't want to waste an egg! It'll be a quickie for sure.

Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOu poor thing, sounds like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place - all I can say is I have seen this so many times with my friends children, I'm sure Euan is acting the way so many others do when the second baby comes. My god daughter was so so so horrible to her sister when she arrived, I never saw Edith for her first 6 months without scratch and bite marks on her face!!! In a year or two they will have such fun together. I think you are on the right track in trying to have some Euan time every day. Even if he's been naughty try and do 15/30 mins of just him at some point - reading, playing a game. Maybe it will help. I hope it gets better soon. - I'm sure you do this already but if he ever is nice to her praise him loads and loads and cuddles and hopefully he will realise thats a better reaction then he gets when he's naughty.

Off to DTD quick and then zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

xxx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls for your understanding. I don't really want to post in the toddler section, the last time I did I had tonnes of mums tell me to take him to a child psychologist and I dont think that is what he needs. He is upset.

After nap time this afternoon, I was in bed watching a dvd and Euan came into my room. I watched him stand at the edge of my bed and he was crying. I asked him what was wrong and he just said 'Euan is very sad'. I asked him if he wanted to come into bed for some mummy cuddles and he flew at me and hit me in the face. Really odd! He has a big rash on his face under his lip that is quite wierd so I don't know if he is feeling unwell and he just can't tell us. After a few minutes of being furious about whatever, he came into bed and we cuddled for awhile... and then he was totally fine. We need to spoil him a bit I think.. my heart totally broke for him and even now writing this i am tearing up. He gave Olivia a big hug and kiss at bedtime which was lovely and he had a nice bed time tomorrow too. Here's hoping that tomorrow he is better :(


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ah bless Euan, it does just sound like he is jealous of Livi and cross with you for bringing her into his life whilst loving you both at the same time. - He definitely doesn't need a psychologist(well that's what I think) it just sounds normal 2 year old behaviour at the change in his life. Poor little chap, hopefully you will get through this stage soon. Just keep cuddling him. xxx


----------



## kanga

Ah Jo, bless little Euan. Sounds like the cuddles went down well. I agree with Lucy, normal behaviour, just hang in there and overdose with the cuddles :hugs: xx

The dummy is in no way sorted H, but getting better! My 'no cry sleep solution' book is in at the library so picking that up tomorrow. He is back to waking at 4am and them 7am to get up, so I'm a lot happier with more sleep. DH is really on board with the PPO method and we are doing night shifts (one of us til 2am, the other til 7!). He went down without it again tonight, so thats 2 in a row. If we can do 3 hopefully it will form a habit :happydance:

Enjoy your quickie Lucy! Keep us posted with the opks, I had forgotten how much fun poas addiction is! I feel your cleaner pain. You spend 2 hours tidying up for them, 3 hours keeping out of their way, then 2 hours cleaning up after them so its up to 'your standard'. Mine called in sick one time and I never called her back to rearrange. Bit naughty but I'm happier just doing it myself.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo - so sorry Euan is having a tough time. Sounds like he is struggling with all the changes. I agree with Lucy he doesn't need a psychologist, sounds like normal toddler behaviour to the changes. Sorry i have no tips for toddlers, hope he comes out of the stage too for you, it must be so hard xxx Does he like to help out with things for livi? Keep giving him lots of cuddles xx

Congratulations Groovey! Alec is lovely! Well done! x

Lucy so glad Thalia is ok, you must have been so scared xx Good luck on the TTC this weekend! x

Rach glad you have had some breakthroughs! Well done Charlie! Hope your feeling better Charlie is doing great. I was the same as Lucy, once i accepted he just didn't sleep through the night anymore he started sleeping better. One wake a night is so much better. He spolit us with sleeping till 6.30 on holiday! Whats PPO?

Helen hope ollie is feeling better. Hope xmas comes quick for you. is that it for you work wise then? 

Back from holiday - had a good time. Foley caught a cold the day before we left. We made a mistake of not giving him calpol before the flight so he was bit grouchy but we got an extra seat on way out which helped. Nice and warm out there, and was nice spending quality time as a family. Looking forward to xmas now as DH be off again. His naps went out the window on holiday had to hold him to get any kip. But think he was growth spurting so may have had something to do with it - as seems to be back to normal now home.


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls.. Glad you agree that he is normal I think so too.

Decided to spoil him today. When Olivia had went down for her morning nap at 10am roughly. Euan and I headed out. We went to the mall, had a ride on the Christmas train at the mall which he was so excited by. Headed upstairs to toys are us and he played with a train table and thomas trains for 30 minutes.. headed for a soft play area for a bit which he enjoyed. Went to starbucks and got him his first hot chocolate, and a little scone. He didn't like the hot chocolate and he asked for cold juice instead. Went to the supermarket then the park on the way home. HE played on the swing, the slide and in the sand box. He had a really good time and told me that he had very good fun with mummy. 
It was so nice seeing him smiling and laughing :)

We got home and as soon as he saw Olivia he changed into the hitter :(

Its such a shame as Olivia is following him around despite being hit and constantly pushed over she thinks he is fab! All she wants is to play with him and his trains. She so doesn't want to play with any of her baby toys! ;)

Anyway better get on.

Thanks.

Lou - so gald you had a nice holiday, it sounds lovely. 

Rach - sounds like your getting somewhere with Charlie and its nice how your splitting up the night shift! Fingers crossed tonight will be the same!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi!!
Oooooh, how exciting Lucy!!! ttc all over again! looking forward to seeing your BFP! I need to catch up with all the posts i've missed! i see we have a new ccb!!! congratu;lations Groovey! i know i haven't been here for so long, it's been crazy for us at the moment, poor Oliver has been ill on and off since birth, he's on antibiotics again, poor little man :-( i manage to get on fb quickly though so i do try and keep up to date! Hope the 1st birthdays were fab!!! promise to try and catch up more!! Em xx


----------



## goddess25

Emma - been following all your news on FB. Oliver sounds like he has had a horrible time, and not much support from your doctors. Poor poppet.

Nice to see you in here.

Hope your all doing well.

Not much to update on apart from Olivia was weighed today for her 9 month weigh in and she was 18lb.. so she is now doing fantastically well. Woohoo!


----------



## kanga

:happydance: for livi's weigh-in

Girls, what high chairs do you all have and would you recommend? I want the Ikea one but its a bit far to go really for just a highchair, so just wondering what else is there. I want a simple one and one that goes right up to the table so LO can eat off the table

tia x


----------



## goddess25

I have a fisher price one for Euan that I still use as a booster seat now and it pushes intot he table with the tray off. I have this one for Livi https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=4439858 it' its great. You could easily take the tray off and it will go under the table. Both are seats that are tied on to regular dining room chairs. We wanted this so it took up less space but the pain is that we have 4 dining chairs and 2 have booster chairs which is a pain if anyone comes to dinner.


----------



## wiiyyellow

Hope the others fnd their way ok!


----------



## cutelou101

Yey! Great news, go livi! So glad she is doing so well now

Rach I ended up getting a reduced price stokke wooden one. Pushes straight up. He seems to love being there. Wouldnt have got it if it wasnt reduced, was looking at the wooden baby Dan. Had decided on wooden one that converts to chair.

Foley has started blw, and is doing ask. Only thing that has gone down is yogurt! Just doing one meal a day at mo. Didnt think he would put any food in mouth as had tried him in bumbo few times, but guessing being up at the table made the difference!


----------



## goddess25

I saw your picture on FB with Foley and his yoghurt holding his spoon, what a grown up ;) He looked great.


----------



## hb1

Soooo tired. FT work and poorly baby = knackered mummy! So glad I took redundancy especially as won't have to drag Ollie out in -15' at 5.30 in the morning! Def the right decision ! Too tired to post properly will update when we're back to normal - oh and def not ttc till Ollie attn!


----------



## kanga

:hugs: Helen, we are here for you! Will be thinking of you, hope it gets easier soon. At leats you can be on count-down!

Thanks for the chair tips. Am lookiing to get a booster too Jo, so will take a look in toys r us. I really like the Stokke ones Lou, will look into those too. Bit more than I wanted to spend but oh well. I'm loving the blw updates on fb! Did he get his finger sin the yoghurt too or just with the spoon?


----------



## cutelou101

Big :hugs: Helen. Not long till Christmas now, count down the days. Xx hope Ollie fees better soon.

Rach it was bit more than I was going to spend, but I am really pleased with it so far. Just thought least it grows with him so hopeforly long term. Want to get booster too for grand parents. Was a loaded spoon handed to him. Fingers went in it, all got sucked off! So proud of him!

Thanks Jo, can't believe how much hes grown and how he is now starting to eat. He had celery, breadstick and chicken today. Think some of breadstick went down, he loved it! Chewed off bit of chicken, but ended up coming back out.


----------



## goddess25

Foley is doing great with his BLW, we are semi doing it too. Livi does well ish with it but I do confess to doing spoon feeding at the same time.

Helen sorry your feeling so tired.. I know its hard being back at work, when are you finishing up?


----------



## hb1

I got the first years swivel feeding chair - it's great as it has a five point harness and a big tray with an insert that comes out - so you can finish the mains and remove and get on with pudding - the trays go in the dishwasher too. The chair should last till age 4 as a booster too - it's another one which straps to a dining chair.

totally exhausted today - half day tho so off to breast pump in half an hour and then pick Ollie up. Gotta finish his star outfit for the nativity - it should look fab!! so this afternoon will have a bath ( oh is home too ), will stitch while he is napping - can do on the bed next to him and then we need to nip to tesco's as nothing in for tea - we were meant to be going to the icecream farm ( they have a softplay area and is fab ) so were going to eat there - however fate had a different idea - turns out we have a long term leak behind the sink - q the mould etc under tiles #( which we only had put in last year - remember my trauma with the floor!!! ) - I think it's the plumber that installed out tap in April is to blame- grrrrrrrr he is coming round this afternoon - he couldn't make it yesterday which would have worked better with Ollie been poorly - he is much better today so would have been lovely - double grrrrrr!!


----------



## hb1

oh - and 23rd December is my last day - woohoo!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I POAS this morning!! 3 dpo - but I just couldnt resist! I have a spot on chin(never get spots) and feel exhausted - that could be because been so busy recently though juggling work and baby. I always organise too much to do.

HB I really feel for you, you must be exhausted but only 16 more days to go!!! It will be wonderful having all that time with Oliver xx

We have a high chair that was way too expensive - when we go to friends they either have the Ikea one or some other cheapo one which T loves, I wish I'd just got the Ikea one, hope your facebook call out gets results!!(presume thats what you're asking for)

I need a seat attachment high chair if anyone can recommend to use when we're out???


Well done Foley with the BLW - we did TW with T but she likes to feed herself too. She eats loads - and is skinny!! Luckily got dads metabolism and not mine but if its something like fish which she hates the mouth closes and head goes side to side, she knows what she likes!

Right - totes exhausted and got my uni reunion tomorrow EEk!! Can't believe have to face the ex love of my life still carrying a stone of babyweight - I have tried and tried to lose but it will not shift. I hope its because I'm still BF and once I stop it will fall off. Two pairs of Spanx tomorrow night me thinks.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

It was BFN by the way xx


----------



## goddess25

Your too funny POAS at 3dpo. Fingers crossed for another try in 7-10 days time.

I am sure you will look just gorgeous in front of the ex, just think what you have achieved since then, your in a fab relationship and you have little T, you will be fine. Enjoy it.


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all having a good weekend. Livi is down for her morning nap and Euan is watching a wee bit of tv so I am on here waiting for DH to get up.

Trying a toilet trial this morning. Euan is so hot or miss with it. He has on some Thomas pants this morning that he was very excited to get on and he isn't wearing a nappy. He has peed twice so far in the toilet but every time I ask him now he has a meltdown and shouts mummy I dont need a pee pee. I am expecting wet pants and trousers soon! Will keep trying it.

Need to get out today and do something but not sure what just yet. It depends on what Steven wants to do. 

We are going to see some houses tomorrow about an hours drive from here which would make the commute to work massive but they are big houses so going to see them anyway. Trying to explore all our options.
I still want to come home but Steven really really doesn't and I think that as a family and for the kids here will be better for them since they are Canadian. I just need to get over it and learn to live with it I think. I should start trying to immerse myself into life properly.


----------



## kanga

Good lucks with the potty training Jo, my niece is doing that atm and tends to do half and half - half CARPET half potty. Oh dear.

lol Lucy with your poas. GL for this month

I poas yesterday too - BFN - still waiting for AF though. Am sure she must be due anyday but i'm not noting down so a bit lost in my cycle

Yes, def need a highchair soooon. thinking of just getting the tripp trapp now, you can get them for £50 off ebay so v tempted. I'm curious Lucy, which spenny one do you have

Have fun in the double spandex tomorrow. Hope is a cool reunion venue!


----------



## kanga

oh, and whats with the hijack on the last page :huh:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

its this high chair Rach 

https://www.johnlewis.com/231454433/Product.aspx 

I liked it as colours suited our house - the pro is its very easy to clean, when we go to others houses she prefers the comfy padded ones they have, but they are a nightmare to clean so I don't know whats for the best really.

Good luck on the potty training and House hunting Jo!

Have you seen this book? 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pirate-Pet...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322955254&sr=1-1


Its supposed to help brilliantly with potty training if you read it a lot to LO.

xxx


----------



## kanga

hi everyone

my heart is breaking. Charlie is really poorly. He's got a terrible chesty cough and cries all the time like he is in pain. He is not taking his milk. he has had less than half his normal milk every day for the last 3 days

Took him to the docs on Friday morning. the doc wasnt concerned and said it was the back end of a virus and the cough is his body getting rid of it. the cough could last 2 weeks. He projectiles all his feed (after a hocking cough) if I give him over hald his normal feed size.

Its awful. Am just feeding him little and often and hoping each time he will not throw up. He hasnt had a wet nappy at all this afternoon :cry:

What would you do?

I feel like he needs some liquids pumping into him. Cam you call the hv on a Sunday night?


----------



## cutelou101

Big :hugs: rach. Know how you feel its heartbreaking xx I only have office number for mine, but if you have home no maybe? Otherwise nhs direct for advice would be my best bet or a call for the 2out of hours gp. Hope he has kept some milk down since xx def give someone a call if your worried xxx

Lucy hope you enjoyed your reunion

Jo good luck with the toliet training x

Foley has been v hard to get to kip last 3 nights, plus waking up for food a lot. He has been crying so much today which us very unusual for him. Not sure whats going on. Hes hardly feeding during the day too. Hes still awake now.


----------



## kanga

Lou, I hope Foley hasnt got this virus. Its an upper restiritory tract virus that is going round aparantly. Me and Ralph have sore throats too now.

Now syringing rehydration fluid into Charlie. He got really lethargic last night and that was the only way he would take it. Called nhs direct and ooh doctor who confirmed the virus and to keep offering fluids often. He has had 3 little feeds today which is great compare to yesterday.

Lucy, love your highchair. It is v-Hery nice! not sure I can go to £200 though!

So, finally MIsha B got the boot. Marcus needs to go next then either of the others cna win for me. The winner doesnt tend to do well anyways. Look at Matt Cardle vs Oli Murrs!


----------



## hb1

karvol plugins, saline nasal spray, baby nuerofen \ calpol, raise the bed at head end, sit in steamy bathroom with him, lots of cuddles - hope it passes soon rach- ollie has been poorly too so feel your pain - goddam nursery!

teething lou? Growth spurt?6

what were the houses like Jo, how's pt going ?

afm we went on the family annual outing to llangollen on the santa steam train - was lovely, ollie has had a cold for 2 weeks but seemed much better - he was knackered by the end of it, stayed at my mums sat night and sun morning ollie threw up, gy the 4th time we decided couldn't go to nursery today but today he seems fine, there is 48 hour exclusion anyway but he's at my mum's tomorrow so I can go to work - not long left now tho! Thank goodness! So glad, still getting the odd overwhelming feeling but it's all good!

hx


----------



## kanga

Sounds lovely Helen, even with the cold. You will almost be in single digits count down

Thanks for all the tips. When did you start getting cuddles from Ollie? Charlie will be held in the side hold position and rocked. But I just wish he would snuggle up on the sofa and go to sleep. He s definitely a baby6 that is cuddled, rather than who cuddles


----------



## hb1

I think around 6 mths but he used to nap on me so was always snuggled up on my chest or by my side on the bf pillow so that's when I sneaked mine - while watching xfiles - them were the days! Hx


----------



## sunyellowbby

Wish i could muster some energy to clean it like you Lolly. xx


----------



## cutelou101

Rach glad Charlie is getting some fluids now, poor mite. Ive done the bathroom thing, seemed to work for us. I agree either amelia or little mix to win. Marcus is just a bit samey each week. Foley doesnt cuddle me either, its kinda forced on him! He usually pushes back and plays with my clothes or face. The only time ok get proper cuddle is when hes tired.

Helen the Santa steam train sounds lovely. Hope Ollie is feeling better soon! Think it was teething, he was much better yesterday.

Just sitting in foley's room with his sleep sheep on. He woke at 5 10 and fed, but now trying to convience him that its not time to get up. Its dh birthday tomorrow, he has half day today so going for lunch. Just dont want to be shattered by 5am start!


----------



## goddess25

Lucy have not seen that book going to look it up now on amazon, PT went well for 2 days and he is off it again. He just isn't fully ready! His interest lasts for a very short spell.

Houses were great, some were just too big and didn't flow right, we really really liked one, but by the time we sell ours I don't think it would be there anymore. It needs a lot of logisitical working out as its far away, we would need new jobs most likely and I would need to learn to drive not to mention getting childcare for both kiddos. I guess if you want something badly enough you will let it work!

https://www.realtor.ca/PropertyDetails.aspx?PropertyID=11352623&PidKey=-91375388

https://www.realtor.ca/PropertyDetails.aspx?PropertyID=11352612&PidKey=-912350068

not sure if these links will work but our favourite is the top one.

Hope all the babies are getting better, its horrible and scary when they are sick!


----------



## cutelou101

Really like the houses Jo! They look really nice and spacious. How far are they from where you are now?

Just up feeding fo. Going to the zoo today for dh birthday


----------



## kanga

Lovely houses Jo!

I am pretty sure I am pregnant. Just worked out I am about cd35. I just have that 'feeling'. Dreamt I got a bfp last night. Oh god. I am not ready for another, it was a moment of madness without proper thinking. Scared I will end up neglecting Charlie and never get back into my career. Bugger. Will do a preg test tonight when Ralph gets home!


----------



## mrsG5

Oh flip tach. Fingers crossed its all ok. Fingers crossed to you too Lucy. Xxx


----------



## goddess25

OMG Rach. You need to post on here tomorrow. We are here for you no matter what. 

Ok so had not mentioned it too much here but have talked about it in my journal. Steven and I have really been struggling pretty much since olivia was born in terms of what we want to do. We have been living with stress levels so high that we have discussed breaking up however I think we have pretty much reached the decision that the only practical move for us is home. Its been so hard here with the kiddies with absolutely no support and with Steven working nights so I feel like a single parent during the week.

I miss our families and all my good friends at home and we miss them. We wont be able to get a house anything like the ones above and its going to be tough to begin with finding work. I have tried so hard to make friends here but after 5 years I have people I can meet but no one that really cares for me or my family if that makes sense. I am really worried its the worst decision ever, and I know that so many people would think that we are utterly crazy moving home again. Not sure where we will end up in terms of living, I can't really face living anywhere but Edinburgh, so we will see.

Its going to be a massive adjustment, and I hope we don't change our minds again.

Going to log in tomorrow Rach to see if there is any news. :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Jo that's huge and hopefully the start of a new beginning now you have made the decision. Its great that you mave decided sooner rather than later. I don't think you'll regret it. When do you think things will start happening?

Af arrived last night, thank goodness! Never thought I would say that. Drama over hehe!!

Charlie is on the mend now. Am going to try and fed him every 3 hours per his ususal routine today. I've been feeding him up to 3 x a night for the last 5 days and its killing me! Just had a shower for the first time since Sunday too :blush:


----------



## goddess25

Ok so we have changed our minds again... so I am just not going to mention it until we do something.

Rachel I am so glad that AF returned last night... you would have coped if it had been a BFP but at least this way you don't have to try until you are ready.


----------



## hb1

These big decisions are so hard Jo :hugs: I know I would have gone back and forth over redundancy thing forever and a day if there hadn't been a deadline. But you have decided you need to do something at least, maybe give yourselves a deadline for deciding what... If only we had a crystal ball as it's fear of making the wrong decision that stops us in our tracks ( also reminds me of film "sliding doors" ) but maybe neither decision is wrong and either would make you happier......

Yey for af Rach and Charlie feeling better

Ollie now has chest infection and had a tummy bug, was then sick every night - twice on our bed - but not sick in the day - odd - but he's on antibiotics now so fxd

V sad too ay mo as my gran is dying :'( she 92 but I am angry as she was living in a Latvian community of people she's known for years but her behaviour went a bit nuts so as she was diagnosed with dementia and now Alzheimers they evicted her and wouldn't let her in the part which was able to deal with dementia etc as her behaviour was so bad , but the dr pleaded with them to let her stay while he medicated her which would of sorted out the behaviour as it was down to dementia - and such a move at 92 would be hard on her, they refused and she moved ( to a really nice place ) and within a fortnight she was in hospital and is slowly slipping away - I don't think it would be the case if they hadn't foced her out - v angry 

hx


----------



## goddess25

Helen that is very hard about your Gran. My Gran is 92 aswell and I think she has Dementia too. My mum is there helping to look after her, she still lives alone and still manages but she doesn't know who alot of people are these days. She has forgotten how to make soup, she has forgotten how to address and envelope.. small things like this!
It is horrible that your Gran was made to leave her home.

Your right about the decision making a crystal ball would be excellent. Each place has its good and bad points and its tough deciding which one will be best. 

We have ruled out Nova Scotia as there are no jobs.

The main reason for staying here in BC is we could afford a much larger house with a garden that we are never going to be able to have in the UK. The other biggie is that we both have jobs. The scenery is beautiful and there is so much to do for kids here, everywhere has kids programmes. 

Home would of course be grandparents, and close friends. It would be fantastic to be able to drop off kids to grandparents while Steven and I get to do a few things. Just having support around would be really nice.

We are putting the house on the market in January so we will be forced to make a decision soon which is good. I just know how to be happy with the one we make. I don't always want to think it was the wrong decision.


----------



## kanga

Helen I am so sorry about your Gran and her situ. It's true that we revert as we get older, sounds like your gran has picked up a bug at her new place and her immune system can't cope. I feel for you. When my Grandad was dying I was so mad because I know his careres didn't pull out all the stops as I would have done, because they have seen it all before and to them its just another person along the production line. It shouldn't be like that and I'm sorry they made her move even though it was to her detriment :hugs:

Nice to hear you are sounding more positive about staying Jo, you listed quite a pro list there. x

No news here except Ralph is now poorly. Oh my boys! (C is better hurrah!)


----------



## mrsG5

Hello Girls,

Sorry to hear about your gran Helen, its awful and can totally understand why you're angry. 

Glad that things worked out for you Rach. Seems that you have some big decisions to make Jo!!

We're going to start trying for number 2 after next cycle, fingers crossed it won't take too long. Not sure I've got the energy with Thomas. xx


----------



## goddess25

mrsG5 said:


> We're going to start trying for number 2 after next cycle, fingers crossed it won't take too long.

I hope it doesn't take too long for you. Its very exciting. It's hard work with them being close together but lots of fun too, although I know it doesn't sound it reading my posts ;) but it is worth it.

Rach - I am a pro at lists.

Euan has been unwell since Friday picking up the bug that everyone else has. It started at bed time on Friday night, he came downstairs and told me he didn't feel well. He looked fine, no fever, no runny nose... he just wanted a big cuddle and then he went to bed. He was up a few times on Friday night again just wanting cuddles, but no apparent symptoms so I knew he was brewing something.

Saturday morning and all day Saturday a wash out as he is so stuffed up and he suffers from 'man cold' He would not go to his own bed on Saturday night so I cuddled him to sleep in my bed which took approximately 2 minutes. At 12 he was back in our bed and didn't sleep until 5am... it was unbearable as he was a little furnace but got lots of snot filled cuddles and kisses. He is still clingy but getting better.

It was a shame as we had loads of special plans for the weekend.. we were going to a place called Van Dusen gardens on Sat night its all done up with lights and really pretty, and Sunday we were supposed to be going up Grouse mountain which has Christmas activities... but figured taking snotty up into the snow was probably a bad parenting activity so we stayed home. We will do this next weekend instead, except on Saturday night we are riding a Christmas train in Stanely Park. 

Hope your all having a good week.

I see on FB that Emma's little Devon is 4 tomorrow so Happy Birthday Devon.


----------



## cutelou101

So sorry to hear about your gran Helen - its terrible they made her move, its a big thing for someone with dementia. Two of my grandparents have/had dementia so know how tough it is. So sorry they made her move. Big :hugs:

Jo i love lists too! Really helps put things down and work things out. Sounds like you have some good points on both sides, i'm sure which ever one you decide it will work out great!

Yeh rach for AF and charlie feeling better!

Toni good luck! Hope it does not take too long for you BFP!

Sorry been bit awol - Foley had a terrible week last week. He was not feeding during the day, then feeding all evening in a cluster till 11pm, then waking 2 hours later for further 3 to 4 hour cluster feeds. He really was not his normal self. Tried not feeding him but it was just food he wanted as only thing that settled him. I was shattered and was in tears most of last thursday as my dog got an upset stomach too so was cleaning up after him too. Anyway feeling much better now, Foley has slept through for 3 nights in row now (well he wakes up but self settles back) and feel asleep for his nap in his cot by himself today for the first time in 3 months! Woohoo!

Christmas pressie wrapping and card writing for me today. Foley is on a move via rolling and likes to roll over steal my tags and roll off with them! Cheeky boy!


----------



## goddess25

Louise well done on getting your presents wrapped. I will be doing ours most likely on Christmas eve, however its not too bad as I only have a few things for the kids. Steven and I stopped buying for each other 3 years ago when I was first off on maternity leave and it has stuck, I dont buy for friends any more and I dont have any pressies for parents. The only rubbish part is no gifts on Christmas fay for me apart from my one parcel from my mum.. I so miss all the pressies but it will be a nice day regardless and lots of fun seeing the kids with their new toys.

We spoke with Steven's sister today about Euan because he is just so violent.. she has worked in a nursery for a long time 20 years so we were picking her brain, she reckons we didn't start disciplining him soon enough and our excuse was he was too little.. he basically rules our house hold and us so today we are putting a stop to it and trying to change his behaviour, she gave us lots of great tips to deal with him and as we speak he is upstairs in his room crying well bit of an understatement he is screaming... because he doesn't want to go to bed and he wants to apologise for kicking me about 10 times really hard in the tummy as I was drying him after his bath. I have been doing the silent back to bed thing for over an hour so far and now he is very upset but he hasn't came out his room again. I hate letting him cry it out but I don't want him to think he has got his own way at the same time.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo, he is old enough to understand, he isn't a tiny baby with feelings of abandonment - you are doing well and taking back authority - which in the longrun is what he needs, boundaries make them feel secure


----------



## goddess25

Your right. We do discipline him and give him boundaries but I think our problem is we have not been consistent with them and we give in too quickly. We have not been using the right discipline for him either, lots of negative attention.

He has had a hard today and he has had the silent treatment all day, the poor little guy has barely been spoken too but I have to say he doesn't seem to bothered. Day 1 down...
Does anyone want to guess how long it will take to change his behaviour? My vote is a month!


----------



## cutelou101

Hope it does not take too long for you Jo. Did your sister in law suggest any time frame? Hopeforly he will learn quick that his behaviour is not getting the attention he wants. FXed for you Jo! xx

Busy day of jo jingles and swimming. Foley has really improved on the BLW front, he just loves eating now! Any tips on getting him to drink from a cup? He won't take a bottle and i need him to be able to have some EBM by january as i'm starting a course on a saturday.


----------



## goddess25

She thought that as long as we are consistent that we might notice a difference in a month or two. So nothing is going to happen fast. We started on Tuesday afternoon so 2.5 days in and he is the same in actual fact a little bit worse I would say.

Hope Foley manages to take a cup soon. I don't really have any tips, with Livi we just tried lots of different cups and eventually she took it. We tried from a spoon, from a syringe, from a egg cup and she started taking it. It was just persistence.

Glad he is doing well with the BLW. Its lots of fun but so so messy!


----------



## goddess25

It appears we are all going a bit awol.

I thought I would have missed tonnes of posts but glad I haven't.

Its a busy week preparing for Christmas. I cannot believe its at the weekend.


----------



## hb1

my gran passed away yesterday, I was there to hold her hand as it happened :cry:

sorry been awol, last day at work on friday so expect to be more with it zfter xmas


----------



## goddess25

Helen I am so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs: She is at peace now, and I am so glad that you were there with her at the end. Thinking of you.


----------



## cutelou101

So sorry to hear about your gran Helen :hugs: Glad you were able to be with her at the end. Thinking of you x


----------



## goddess25

Hope you all have a wonderful first Christmas with your babies.

I am really looking forward to it as Euan is semi excited about it, not fully understanding it yet. 

Euan's behaviour is improving lots which is great. I am so in love with him right now which I never thought I would feel again. He is the sweetest little boy, his favourite thing to do right now is give me a huge hug, the ones with arms and legs wrapped right round me, huge sloppy kisses then he tells me 'I so love you my mum'. Ah my heart is filled with love and joy right now.

Sorry I know I sound a bit mental there.


----------



## cutelou101

Aww Jo thats wonderful. Wanted a like button for your post!! So glad his behaviour is improving and he us being such a sweet little boy! It must be exciting for euan this year!

Hope everyone has a great Christmas with their babies! Cant believe its Christmas eve tomorrow!


----------



## goddess25

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.

We had a great time, Euan adored one of his toys and seems to have taken a shine for Livi's instead. We keep saying that is Olivia's toy let her play with it. He says no its not its mine, Olivia isn't playing with it. Poor poppet.

We have a man coming round a week tomorrow to photograph and video the house for it going on the market the following week. We are tidying, cleaning and generally running around trying to get the house into tip top shape for selling. We need to pain and do a bit of plastering at the weekend and yesterday the wardrobe doors fell off Steven needs to try and fix those.

We are definitely staying here now and have definitely decided on the place called Mission to live in so we are looking at houses there, really looking forward to looking at other houses. I have a job interview on the 9th Jan for a job in Mission hospital so very local to where we want to be living. The job sounds fab its a daycare job and the hours are part time every tuesday and thursday and every alternate friday. I want it so badly but it is unlikely that I will get it. The rules over here for jobs are very silly. The top rule is seniority so if someone applies with 10 years service and I have 5 they will most likely get the job over me, even if I am the better candidate. Anyway there is the part time post and a casual post and hope I get the part time... keep your fingers crossed for me.

The only bad things would be if I do get the job we will have to sell the house, buy a house and be moved in before the end of February for starting work. I cannot get there by public transit there is none.

Anyway hope you all had a wonderful time. Look forward to hearing all the details.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope everyone had lovely christmas's!

Jo glad you had a great time. It must be exciting looking for new houses. Is it far from where you are now? Fxed crossed for the job! sounds like really good job! Hope the sale goes nice and easy for you xx

Foley has been ill all over christmas. He has been crying and moaning most of the day since christmas day, just wouldn't be happy. We thought i was just a cold with teething, but he started throwing up on wednesday so went doc thursday. Turned out to be chest infection and then a tooth came through yesterday too! he's on some medicine now and has been much better today and is playing with his toys by himself which he has not done for over a week. DH had taken holiday over christmas so not really had the relaxing family time! So going to take long weekend over my birthday so we can try again!

Happy new year to everyone. I'll be in bed as so tired from this week!

Looking forward to hearing about everyones christmas time x


----------



## goddess25

Happy New Year girls. May 2012 be filled with happiness and joy.

So far ours has been brutal, something odd is going on with Euan and after him being better, he is worse than ever. We are getting the house ready for picture/video taking so both of us are running about like mad things very stressed out. Since we have no one to take the kids we are working it around them. I think he must be sensing all the change and that something is going on. He has become VERY violent with Livi and we cannot leave them together for 2 seconds. One of us literally has to be in the middle or she is going to get hurt. Steven said a funny thing today stating that this is maybe going to be the new Euan. NIghtmare, he is either getting sick, or he is sensing all the change and stress (plus we are not doing that many fun things) or he is just a monster ;)

The place we are looking at is about an hours drive from here so not too bad.

What did you all do for new years? Steven was painting walls and I was scrubbing tiles in the kitchen, we missed midnight and realized about 5 minutes after :)


----------



## hb1

poor foley! It's horrible when they're ill! And over xmas too!

:hugs: jo, I don't think this is the new Euan, it'll be a mixture I reckon of post xmas, big changes and poss reacting to your stress? Just keep being firm and consistant...

afm new year was quiet, just round my parents with family, am now unemployed :yipee: but considering going in to business with my sister -lots to research! But for january my plans are;

get routine in order and ollie napping in cot
get house straight
grans funeral
ollie's 1st bday - plan and implement

so plenty to be going on with

happy new year ladies!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like you have a lot of plans in place for January. Happy New Year. 

What sort of business would you be thinking about with your sister?


----------



## goddess25

We had the men round doing measurements on Friday for the house and taking pictures and videos for the marketing. The sale listing goes live on Thursday and we will have our first open house on Sunday so looking forward to it.

I have my job interview tomorrow morning and I am super nervous about it, the hours would just be utterly perfect and I feel under so much pressure to get it.

How are you all doing?

Lou your new pic with Foley on FB is just fab!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Jo - was just coming on to wish you luck for tomorrow! Will have my fingers crossed for you! Sounds exciting! Do they just do open houses out there? I'm sure it's not a new euan, he prob in sencing the change.

Helen sounds like you have a busy january. What sort of business are you thinking of?

We are good, Foley is now napping in his cot during the day so i'm able to get some bits done rather than walking him around. He can now enjoy watching the dog play ball over the park, rather than me trying to get him to sleep, henow flaps his hands and shreks with delight. Thanks Jo! 

It's my birthday Tuesday so off to the zoo tomorrow again. Looking forward to it, hopeforly not be too cold. Hope Foley has a good night, seems to be having a growth spurt again! Think he's working on crawling, keeps throwing himself forward then just moans cause he can't move!


----------



## goddess25

Foley is doing great. 

Have a great birthday and a wonderful time to the zoo. 

Will pop in to let you know how the interview goes. 

As for selling they do a mixture of open houses and appointments to see houses.


----------



## goddess25

Foley is doing great. 

Have a great birthday and a wonderful time to the zoo. 

Will pop in to let you know how the interview goes. 

As for selling they do a mixture of open houses and appointments to see houses.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope the interview went well Jo! Had my fingers crossed for you x

Had lovely day at zoo. Foley was in his carrier most if day which he loved so he could see more. after sleeping through last night, Foley has woken after 5 hours tonight. Ive fed him but can hear him babbling still, think he may still be hungery!


----------



## goddess25

Well the interview turned out to be only a pre interview and the job is only temporary so we will have to wait and see what happens.

Thanks for thinking of me.

Glad you had a fun day at the zoo.


----------



## cutelou101

Had done a post in the week, but seems it did not come up!

Whats the next step Jo? Is there a 2nd interview? Hope the open house goes well tomorrow x

2nd lesson of sign language today, Foley took the bottle last week, so hopeforly he be good again for daddy. Leaving 5oz so hope thats enough!


----------



## hb1

sorry ladies been busy - gran's funeral on tuesday and ollie's bday party on saturday so lots to do - and all on minimal broken sleep (still haha) far too much to do! Will catch up soon hx


----------



## goddess25

Waiting for a 2nd interview hopefully I get one. 

The open house is tomorrow and not sure how many people will turn up, we had quite a heavy snow fall over night and its snowing just now, and its supposed to snow alot overnight too. It might put people off driving.

We have seen some lovely houses that we want to go and view but they are pricey and a bit worried to go ahead since I will be handing in my notice for my job. Scary and uncertain times ahead. Our realtor tells us that he has had quite a few phone calls of interest so what if our house sells fast and we have nowhere to go.

Lou well done for doing the sign language course. Are you doing it with FOley or is it for job stuff?

Helen :hugs: you do sound very busy. Can't believe our babies are fast approaching 1.


----------



## cutelou101

How did the open house go Jo? Did you get any interest? Any news on the 2nd interview? Must be really scary, but im sure it will all work out.

Big :hugs: Helen. Cant believe Ollie is almost 1, what are you doing for his birthday?

Im doing the sign language for work, though im doing it with Foley too at same time. Im not sure what I want to do anymore and being made redundant in august so just thought id try something new and get a new qualification.

Off to meet some mummy friends at soft play today! Feel tired, I dont seem to sleep well anymore, very dreamy


----------



## goddess25

I don't sleep well either. I go to bed far too late and then think I am going to be up in 5 hours ish with the kiddos.. so entirely my fault really.

The open house was ok, lots of people came 22 different sets so at least there is interest and we had 3 appointments on Monday. We have another open house on Sunday. We went out to Mission on SUnday to look at houses but its been pretty snowy, we were able to be on the main roads but as soon as we went down the side streets the driving conditions were too bad. People buy snow tires over here for winter we don't have them so we had to abandon the day and come home.

Have not heard anything about the job yet but I did have a phone call about the possibility of a great job I am waiting to hear more details. Its a job that I would utterly love so just have to keep my fingers crossed.

Lou its nice to do something new and get your brain working, I hope you get another job soon when its time to go back to work. 

I had a bad night the other night thinking about going back to work. I so don't want to leave my babies and it makes me feel like less of a mother if I can't look after them myself. I really don't want to have someone else raising my kids but I know that I am creating a roof over their heads and will always be their mum. SOent hours the other night sobbing in bed.

I think its just being overwhelmed with everything too and you need an outlet... getting a new job, selling a house, buying a house, finding chilcare and now we decided that I need to learn to drive so its a lot at one time to cope with but I am sure it will all be just fine.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies

Sorry haven't been on for so long. Had a nightmare 4 weeks of illness. T had a vomiting bug for 4 weeks over xmas and new year, I'd looked forward to her first xmas for so long and then was a total exhausting wash out. She lost so much weight and it was awful. However she's been better for a week and eating non stop, she's practically doubled in size!!!

Helen, am so sorry about your gran. I hope you're ok. I hope Olivers first birthday party was good fun and took your mind off it for a bit - Thalias was chaos but we loved it. In fact its her due date birthday today!! So we're having a small family party - this will be the only year she gets two birthdays though!!

Jo - I like the sound of 'Mission' it's a great name for a town, In the US and Canada they have some fun sounding places to live. How is Euan doing now? I read back a few pages and it sounds quite stressful. I hope all is OK and he's settling down a bit. I read the bit about OH's aunt saying you didn't discipline him early enough - he's still quite young though isn't he? What age does she think we should start? I never say no to Thalia yet!! I just do distraction.

Lou, keeping up with you on FB, Foley is doing so well. Where did you get those carrot muffin recipe from? I need some food ideas. T will eat anything except fish(I can hide cod in pasta sauce but everything else is refused) but I always give her the same things - pasta and sauces or potato mashed with things. 

Any easy recipes greatly received.

My big concern at the moment is that T still BF. We offer water with every meal and snack from sippy cups but she hardly takes any and still has milk from me 4 times a day. I want to stop in the day but need her to take water from a cup. Any ideas? I guess if I don't give her milk she'll get thirsty and take the water?

Anyway we TCC in Nov and BFN - god I was crushed even though Iknew would prob happen. We couldn't TTC in Dec as too exhausted from T being ill - she didn't sleep for the whole 4 weeks for more than 90 mins at a time.
Back to TTC this month but think we didn't BD on ov day only the 4 days leading up to it.

My cycle has gone from 28 days to 26 the last 4 months which is really worrying me(I'm 36) and think my luteal phase shortened to 12 days from 14. I hope I can still get pg. I need to lose a stone still since I had T. Started healthy eating last week and when I have going to start acupuncture again too. That might help my cycle. Prob around end March time if I can stick to eating plan.

Right off to celebrate Thalias second First birthday.

xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lucky Thalia having 2 parties... its a nice thing to do. 

Sorry she has been so poorly. Hope she continues to get well. Livi doesn't eat much fish either but she likes it in fish cakes.. disguised with potatoes and peppers. We use the baby led weaning cook book and she has liked everything out of it so far.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo - any news on the job front? Big :hugs: don't feel bad about using childcare, as you say you are putting a roof over their heads and they will do great. Sounds like you have a lot on at the moment and i can imagine that its all mounting up on you. Are you going back to your old job at all until you move? Im sure everything will work out xx Good luck learning to drive, are they like the US and have automatics?

Lucy so sorry Thalia has been so unwell. Its so hard, esp over Christmas. Foley was ill over christmas too and it was not what i had imagined as our first christmas! But hopeforlly they will be better next year! Good luck with TTC this month! Will have my fingers crossed xx I get my receipes from the baby led weaning cookbook too, the carrot muffins and cheese flapjacks come from there. He loves cheese so anything with that is a win with Fo! Not much help with the cup, Foley too will take some sips of water from a cup, but still feeds from me 4 times a day. Just hoping he will get used to the cup and eat more then hopeforlly i'll just feed him in morning and night when i go back to work. We only just found a cup he will drink from, just a basic Tommy tippee one.

Well foley is starting the crawl. Its an odd kind of crawl at the moment, sort of a push along but each day he is improving. I've just had to move away from him as he wants the laptop and its worth crawling for! Redundancy is all going ahead so now looking up re-training with sign language in mind and feeling quite positive even though i have no idea if things will work out ok


----------



## goddess25

Yay to Foley crawling and like you say he will improve every day and he will soon be zooming about super fast. Olivia is showing very little interest in walking as she can get around very well and fast with her crawling. She walks with a walker but has not attempted it alone.

It sounds like you are making a good plan for your future and sign language will be a great skill to have.

We are fine over here. Never heard anything from the job so I guess I am not going to now. 

I am going back to work on the 6th Feb for a week then finishing up my mat leave... and should be going to work FT from the 27th as a transplant coordinator again. I am not really sure what I want to do to be honest. I love that job and its great to be doing it again although if we follow up with our plan the commute will be hard.

I still can't help thinking that I am lying to myself.. My parents went to Tenerife this morning so gave them a quick phone to wish them a good holiday and my dad was telling me how much he enjoyed seeing the new pictures and videos of the children and again it just made me feel sad and guilty. I wish so much that they were part of the kids lives and I am again thinking that perhaps I am trying to fool myself that we can be happy here. Its hard as a bit more than half of me wants to return home so badly and then the other half wants to stay here. Its rubbish!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls,

Im at work so havent read through things for a while but just thought Id let you know Im pregnant again!!!! Bloody first month of trying. Cant quite believe it and still v early days. Hope you're all ok xxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Hi Everyone :)

Well glad January is over! My gran's funeral was lovely but very emotional then Ollie was poorly and it was touch and go whether his party would go ahead but he was ok in the end so we did - was a fab party with boobie babies for the little one's and a lovely buffet and pass the parcel - and tons of helium balloons that I got off the tinterweb - was a blur for me and oh but everyone said they enjoyed it.

Just getting to grips with all the baby groups again so I have a toddler group monday afternoon, tuesday is free for visiting/soft play, Wednesday afternoon we go to a sensory group, Thursday morning is swimming and afternoon a under 4's group if we can fit around naps and friday is visiting again.

Having big clearouts at mo - we want to move as cottage is tiny and hotel nextdoor been taken over by neighbours from hell - had to complain to environmental health so that is going through. We will get a valuation for both sale and rental as we suspect to be in neg equity so might rent ours out and rent somewhere else.

Poss postponing starting business with sis as she is due in June and we want to ttc again plus a lot on with our house( so when we move will look for a bigger place ) so seems silly to start something that will require a lot of hard work straight away - bus idea is an art cafe - so doing painting pottery, mask making, textiles etc with children and a mummy friendly cafe - my sis lives in v affluent area which is as recession proof as you can be and lots of yummy mummies so it should be good but will be a lot of work to get off the ground. So I am going back to the idea of doing art for nurseries - like canvasses etc and selling on internet and at craft fairs etc - might have a go at doing little children's arts groups as we would in the cafe but just in village halls etc and see what the demand is - so less output and commitment poss also children's parties. Failing that might get a part time or weekend job once ttcing so I can get maternity benefit.....

Sorry about poorly babies Lou and Lucy - Ollie was I'll november and december non stop and it is so hard!

:hugs: Jo - fxd for the job and good luck for your return to work. I can imagine how torn you must feel with the decisions you have to make -tis a toughy.....and all the other emtions about work no wonder you're feeling overwhelmed!

:yipee: to Foley and his crawling ! Hope you find your new path post redundancy - it's a wierd time I can tell you! Had been in my job 11 yrs and it's surprising how much your identity gets swept up in your work!

OMG Toni ! :wohoo: congrats! 1st month too!

Lucy - get the baby led weaning cookbook - fab recipes in there and all baby friendly. Sorry about bfn but don't stress - get vit b complex to see if that helps? Ollie still bf all day too but when he was in nursery got funny about bottles so had my exp milk on his weetabix and took water fine from a cup. We started on a free flowing cup and are now on the ones wjth valves.

so Ollie's update as he is now 1- he is walking! Took 1st steps at 9 months but would only do 5 steps until last week when he just went for it. Still babbling loads but some definate words with meaning. He is a v contented, gentle little boy and a bit of a thinker. V good with his toys and v sociable. Still a mare with his sleeping though - and no way we can ttc till he sttn!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girlies :)

Hope you are all well, finally back online! 

Will get a chance tomorrow to do some catching up :)

xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi everyone!

My boys are still all sleep (iincluding the dog curled up next to me) so popped on and loads of posts! (though i think i can hear foley now babberling in his room and playing with the cot bars!)

Toni congratulations!! First month!! :happy dance:

Jo - it must be so hard being away from your family. I'm sure it will all work out. Good luck on your return to work xx

Helen gald Ollie had a happy birthday and was well in time! Ollie sounds like he is doing great! Woohoo to walking now!! the new business sounds really interesting, fingers crossed for you with doing the research and setting it all up and going. Your week sounds like good fun! 

I hope so too, so don't know if i'm doing right thing, i'm still working out whether to apply for my post grad teacher of the deaf course (and finding the money for the fees!) - i know of a head of department job coming up next year at a good school near the area we want to move too - but it would be moving away from my sign language i've started and career change. It was also mean DH going p/t and taking over as home parent. I'm not sure i want to go f/t, though would still get 13 weeks hols.

M2A - good to hear from you, hope all is well

Lucy - i love the cookbook, its great!!

Loads of snow here over night. Nice it's on a sunday as means we don't have to go anywhere! Foley is still army crawling but getting so much faster. Loves to stand but not pulling up yet, just crawls over and tugs at your legs!!


----------



## hb1

It would be a move up in your career though, it's a toughy! What does your oh think? Are you planning on baby number 2 in the future? If so would the increased responsibility fit with that? Is the dept head career progression still available in the future if you follow the sign language route?


----------



## cutelou101

I havent mentioned to dh bout it yet. Just know the person is leaving this year, so know there be job. Well it be slight promotion from my current as be bigger department. Teacher of deaf route be different promotion routes, you can end up being consultant for schools, but yeah could still apply for normal progression routes. guess at mo ill talk to dh and wait for job to come up. No plans for baby no2! not sure if the course and head of department be too much and no work life balance


----------



## kanga

Hello sisters! Sorry I have been awol for what seems like (to me!) a year. We have had broadband problems which were fixed finally today. the downside is that we are now with virgin and I dont know how to use the telly remote!

Going to catch up now. Hope you are all well. x


----------



## hb1

Yey Rach! How's young Charles?


----------



## kanga

He's great :cloud9:, thank you H. He is so big now, like an actual little boy rather than a baby. He's changing so much all the time.

He's 7.5 months now and has just mastered rolling back to front! Its so fun to watch. He seems interested in moving about now too and its fun seeing him try and get onto his knees like a frog.

Like the other CCBs, he was ill at xmas :cry:. He had a v bad bout of gastroenteritis which left him with a damaged tummy lining and now he is unable to process cows milk protein. So we are on 'special' milk. In the weeks before xmas he had severe dioreah that just wouldnt go away and eventually on xmas eve we had had enough and demanded lactose free milk from the out of hours doctor. He gave us a prescription but none of the pharmacies stocked it (this was 7pm on xmas eve!) so we ended up at the hospital begging the childrens ward to give us the milk. It fixed him straight away (turns out the OOH doctor didnt actually prescribe lactose free milk, but cows milk protein free). It should be temporary and hopefully fix itself in the next few months.

So his first xmas was a bit of an anti climax but i dont think he noticed. he looked cugte in his pudding outfit! He is so big now - gone from 9th to 85th percentile and he is really really long - 90th or thereabouts.

I have a pnd woman coming to see me on Friday as haven't been feeling great. Not helped by all the competitive friends I seem to have made whose babies do everything before they should. I've been down and its affecting my relationship with Ralph too so hopefully things will turn around now we have talked about it and taking action.

We are having a push on the house as its still not finished. Things take so much longer now we have a child to look after too!

Charlie fed himsself some food for the first time this week. He hasnt bene that interested to date but, *typical*, he dropped some pitta on the floor as usual so I just put it back on his tray thinking that he wouldnt eat it anyway. And lo and behold, he decides he will indeed eat it! So that was fun too. Later that day he choked on a spelt biscuit thingy in the garden centre. He was strapped into his pushchair at the time - lesson learned there.

I've read back through most of the pages. First a massive congratulations Toni! First month success, fabulous. H&H 9 months x

And congrats to Foley on crawling! Is your house ready Lou?! I've started to notice all the sharp corners around and ooo, I could make a cushion for this and that (yeah right). How do you feel about the redundancy? How can they make a teacher redundant ?! Surely the children still need teaching .. confused.

Very sorry to hear your Gran passed Helen. How lovely that you were with her though, you are very lucky to have had that, I hope you are feeling ok x

Lots of moving news too - Jo! Have any of the open house people come back with firm interest or is it just open market selling now? They have weird employment rules over there but hopefully you will be fine and get the job. Got everything crossed for you. How is Euan getting on with Livi now x

New year, new ttc journey. Hopefully you've done everything for this month Lucy. Keep us posted with the symptom watching!


----------



## kanga

Helen, your business plans sound really exciting, with and without your sister. I would love to do something like that but too scared! I have to start talkng to work re new working hours soon (can't really avoid it much longer!). I'm not expecting them to accept my 3.5 days proposal but we shall see


----------



## kanga

And happy birthday Thalia and happy birthday Thalia!

And happy birthday Oliver, Oliver, Kaiden, Olivia & Thomas (in reverse order!).

Mason's turn next M2A - hows everything hun? x

p.s. (sorry, keep spamming) bought a new pushchair today - picking it up tomorrow - v excited. Did you know that you can order anything you want from John Lewis online and then pick it up free of charge from your local Waitrose after 2pm the next day. Ingenious!


----------



## hb1

what pushchair did you get Rach?

:hugs: I know you had a hard start so that prob didn't help, seriously ignore competitve mums - it's natural to want to talk about how lo is doing but some people are ott!

:hugs: to Charles - sounds like you coped very well jn the circumstances - typical these things hit at christmas!


----------



## goddess25

Rach - you sound in fine fettle, your posts made me laugh. Competitive mums are evil. I had a few friends like that with Euan and he met his milestones mostly on time when he was supposed to, the only thing for him was his speech, while his friends were talking up a storm we had a word maybe and I worried too, and obviously these mums find the weak spots and go on and on about it.

This time with Livi I have not went to the same groups however I am way more chilled out this time, whatever happens will happen in her own time. In fact I think Olivia is a wee bit delayed in a few things mainly because Steven and I have over compensated with Euan and really not paid too much attention to her, poor poppet.

I am glad Rach that you are going to speak about your feelings, you may not have PND but its a difficult time nevertheless and you had a pretty tough go of things like Helen said. What a fab idea with John Lewis...not only am I super jealous of ordering fabulous baby items from JL but I am also super jealous about my lack of Waitrose too. What pushchair did you buy? Sounds like your little man is doing much better now with the lactose free milk, I can only imagine your anguish on Christmas eve.

Lou - sounds like you have quite a few plans on the job front and well done Foley on doing his first sign. Its exciting to have a few different roads that you can go down.

Helen - I wish I was arty and an art cafe sounds like a utterly fabulous idea. It would go down really well over here, you would make a mint at that here especially in the trendy areas. I wish I was arty and I would nick your idea. Better still why don't you move over here and I can be your partner.

Ok my news.

Euan will be 3 next Saturday and Livi will be 1 the following Saturday. We will just have a small party with the 4 of us so that will be very nice.
I have a new job. I have the same job that I had before so I am a transplant coordinator which I love, its temporary for 7 months but they are confident that it will be made permanent. The only downfall is its full time but just need to get on with it. I went to work this week to help them out as they have a huge health canada government inspection next week, but I still have some mat leave left so even though I worked this week I will start properly on the 27th. 
It was a bit of a heart breaking wrench at the beginning of the week but towards the end of the week I started getting into it and enjoying it more. It was nice and way more relaxing at work rather than being home with the 2 kids. Its been a bit of an adjustment for the kids, Euan was struggling Mon-Wed being excessively naughty with Steven. When I got home on Wednesday night he was angry, ran up kicked me, burst into tears and then wanting the biggest tightest hugs ever. He told me I am not happy with daddy, mummy... then the heartbreaker I dont like mummy anymore. He was obviously feeling a bit abandoned however yesterday and today he was fine so 3 days it seems and he is over it.


We are interviewing for a nanny tomorrow which will be interesting, have lots of interview questions written down and we are interviewing 3 people tomorrow so not too many. Hopefully we like one of them. 

We have all been sick, with vomiting bugs and now we all have awful colds.

Nothing to report on the house front, no one buying it. Apparently the back bedrooms are too small and its too close to the highway are the 2 big problems. Its only been 4 weeks though.


----------



## kanga

:yipee: on the job Jo. I know its more hours that you wanted but hurrah never the less. Sounds like a great role for you, you'll be back into it in no time. Bless Euan, they show their feelings in funny ways bless them. Hopefully he will adjust soon too. Its nice to know how much he cares about you and misses you I guess.

Got a Phil & Teds buggy. Took him out in it today and theres loads more room for him but he's still cosy. And it just seems a lot better for him in the winter as it has more sheltering on the sides. I'm v pleased with it. And it was easy pushing him out in the snow today too! It can be made into a double too so not much expense when number two comes along (not yet!!).

Thank you for all the hugs Helen :flower:


Send positive painting vibes my way tonight! I'm having a push on the last of the painting! xx


----------



## goddess25

We have a Phil & Teds too, and I quite like it.

Hope you get some painting done.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi rach :hugs: sorry to hear Charlie was also ill over christmas. Glad you got the right milk in the end. Fxed for a heathly christmas this year. big :hugs: to the evil competitive mums! Not sure why people think it's ok to go on and on and then point out things that yours are not doing. I feel bad that Foley is moving before his friends, so don't mention it until they saw him move! Hope the pnd women helps, you may not have it but it is good to talk and get out how you are feeling. As Helen said you had a hard start xx New pram sounds nice, what one did you have before? 

House is pretty much ok baby proof wise. He loves to crawl to the dog bowl, seems to be his goal. I have turned the handles round on the cabinets and have a room dividor for when the ovens on as we are completly open plan. He has currenlty crawled off to the kitchen, should go collect him! He also loves to chase the dog, poor boy runs everytime he gets close!

Redundancy wise, they have decided to take away my subject from the options from last year. So means i don't have a job. I'm not sure how i feel, scared really as really not sure what i should do for the best as have someone to provide for now!

Helen how is the art going?

Jo great news he return to work went well. Hope the nannys are nice that you interview. Glad euan felt better by the end of the week and you was enjoying going in xx Is olivia still enjoying crawling around? Hope both the babies enjoy their birthday fun!

I'm really not sleeping well at all. Dreaming far to much, and not good dreams. Been stuck in most of week due to snow. Can't safely walk fo and JD at the same time. So can't leave the dog very long as can't walk him till DH gets home. Enjoying watching foley crawl around places.

Hope everyone is well and having good weekend xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Everyone

Congrats Mrs G - hope a lovely and easy 8 months ahead!! Whats your due date??

Hope I can join you soon but just on 3rd cycle TTC now(BFN last month girls obvs)(BDing beginning for this cycle tomorrow, uggh exhausting thought). Am disappointed it hasn't happened yet but I expect still going to take time, for some reason I keep picturing myself getting BFP in June/July.

Helen, glad Oliver had a happy birthday - its chaos isn't it. Sounds like you are very busy with all your groups, I take T swimming and a music class but I really need to find a playgroup for one morning a week as I think she'd love to have a good play with other LO's.

Rach, sounds like Charlie is doing great, one they start rolling there's no stopping them on the moving front - sorry about the competative mums - T has done everything late so I know how you feel, she's only just started cruising the last few weeks, however we have a real mix of friends and some the same age are only just crawling so I think just remember by the age of 2 they're all exactly the same and no one will remember who did what first.

Lou - sounds exciting about the job - you have options!! Though sometimes its easier not to have options. Sounds like Foley is going great guns with his crawling clever boy.

M2A . good to hear from you, hope all is well with you.

Jo - glad going back to work has been OK, and hopefully it will get easier from here on in. I hope Euan is settled now. Good luck with the nanny interviews!!!

Right am off to cook our roast, I love sundays as we all get to eat together and Thalia loves it.

So am starting ww tomorrow, feel so unhealthy, cant believe am still carrying an extra stone since before T came, I really want to lose it before I get pregnant so if no BFP for a couple months it wont be a bad thing. On the other hand I am still hoping for a BFP but this next pregnancy(if I get one) I will NOT be eating for 3 like I did last time!!!

Speak soon xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Mrs G I forgot to wish you a huge congratulations on your pregnancy. Fabulous news. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.

Lou- love that Foley's challenge is getting to the dog bowl. Olivia seems to have the same challenge, her ultimate aim is getting her hand into the cat biscuits. Hope you manage to get your career sorted out soon, its really hard. Sorry to hear your having lots of bad dreams too, it doesn't sound very nice. Hope it stops soon. 

Lucy - Good luck with WW. I need to do something too although I need to do a low GI thing eating every 2-3 hours due to my insulin resistance and hormone imbalanaces with PCOS... its a bloody pain in the arse. Good luck with the TTC this month..hope you get your BFP soon and you made me laugh with your enthusiasm for the BDing starting tomorrow ;)

The nanny interviews were ok, we now have 1. A 20 year old girl who seemed quite mature, has been a nanny before and a babysitter since she was 14. She has first aid and a few other things and is hugely into arts and crafts which will be good for Euan.
The first women was a bit of a nut job... with a DUI, alcohol issues, she told us she is severely lonely and needs to be out of the house. I admired her honesty but really did she think we would hire her, she is from Preston and she seems to think the job is hers, she sent me a nutty e-mail last night about Euan and Olivia which was very sweet. She might have been the right person but can't really take the risk with her obviously.

Its Sunday morning and we have a viewer coming to see the house this afternoon so we need to do some cleaning etc. We need to have a big talk today about Euan, he needs some major discipline as he is getting difficult again. He so needs his boundaries but no matter what we are trying, its just not working. He is unbearable most of the time and I just want to see a happy little boy. It makes my heart hurt to look at him sometimes, he is just so angry all the time and sad I just dont know where we have went wrong. I cant help thinking its because Steven and I have spent the year struggling emotionally being here and struggling together. Can't believe I will be going back to work properly in 2 weeks and we will have a child (who seems lovely) as our nanny. Hope she doesn't quit after a few days.

ANy other tips please send them my way.


----------



## kanga

Knock me down with a feather, the painting is finished.

Sorry your dreams are keeping you 'up' Lou, I guess its anxiety about all the changes at the moment? During the day, if you ask yourself 'is this a dream' often enough, you'll eventually do it in a dream and them you can control the dream. Totally true! And weird.

I'm sorry to moan about the competitive Mums. I'm more than happy to hear about other peoples children and see them grow but sometimes wish I could say one thing about Charlie without someone else having to 'trump' it if you know what I mean. Rant over!

Good luck ttc this month Lucy, are you cbfm-ing or opking?

Huge :hug: Jo. Am sure all will be well with your nanny (well done side stepping the drinker!), sounds like she has experience and a good sense of responsibility. I have no toddler behaviour tips I'm afraid apart from watching supernanny, I am clueless. Hopefully it is just a phase. It's nothing you have done or not done so don't beat yourself up x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Rach - I'm just doing opks - I never did cbfm first time round though I might have to invest - I got my AF back 5 months to the day T was born even though I was exclusively BF and it was my usual 28 day regular as clockwork cycle for 5 months then I had 4 months of 26 day cycles and panicked think something totes wrong with me(early menopause etc) then last cycle went to 29 days!!! Nightmare(obvs I thought I was pregnant even though BFN x 20).

Going to get back to the acupuncture and reflexology in 2 cycles time once I've lost some weight and been on hols - after hols I am TTC with a vengeance if no BFP by then. (Hols on 18th March - Mothers day AND my birthday on same day for first time ever- total bl**dy swizz).

So at the moment just selection of pills(prenates and EPO)DH on maca again, concieve plus every other BD and opks.

Congrats on finishing the painting!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

And Jo hope the new nanny is fab - I know how you feel about the not so suitable one, I have to interview people a lot in shop and sometimes they are so keen and really nice and I feel bad not choosing them but I know they're not right for us.

BD#1 tonight


----------



## cutelou101

Morning ladies,

Should be doing my sign language homework (well i almost had a nap instead) but thought i'd pop on here for a bit. I can't seem to scroll up so i hope i don't miss anyone, trying to do it from memory!

Lucy good luck with the bding this week. Fxed it doesn't take too long to to catch your BFP. Have you done ww before? Thalia sounds like she is doing great, loved the recent vid you did of her on FB!

Jo the nanny sounds really nice, and sounds like she will be great with the kids, especially the art bits with Euan. No tips on the toddler front, only watched super nanny like Rach. I'm sure he will be great with the nanny, and hopeforlly settle into a nice routine. Dont' feel bad big :hugs:

Rach congrats on getting the painiting done! Have you got much left to do? I'll try the tip for the dreams, it was crazy one night, i woke up 3 times, even really woke myself up but the dream just kept continuing from the same spot each time. I've always had a vivid imagination, maybe i should try some romcom books, rather the crime thillers! But think it is, as you say, all the change and uncertainity. Worrying too much and it's getting me down.

Fo is alseep, got him down early for his nap today as we are going to try get him down an hour early tonight as we are off to see regnald D hunter. He tends to be alseep for 7.30 to 8 now, but need to leave at 6.45, so it's project trick foley into bed early tonight! Means early dinner which he may not fancy, as don't tend to want dinner till half 5, and everything is going to be an hour early! I haven't expressed any milk for my dad, whoops, will try get an oz out later. Just need him to have his milk from me really before i go, he will go asleep once tired as long as he is full. Wish me luck!


----------



## goddess25

Its so nice that we are all back on here keeping each other updated.

Have had Steven off for 2 weeks and he goes back to work tonight so it will be back to reality. I am feeling quite good now that we have a morning nanny and both have jobs. We had a house showing yesterday and the couple really liked it but they have to sell their own place first so we have 2 couples who want to put in an offer once their own places have sold so at least we have something.

About to head off to the supermarket... supposeed to be doing a shopping list right now but am on here instead. 

Its a gorgeous day outside..super bright and sunny need to head out for a walk with the kiddos.


----------



## kanga

Charlie has the pox (chicken). He's ab fine and doesn't seem to haev noticed and the spots aren't bothering him. Really hoping this 'is it' and a proper dose so he becomes immune and doesnt get it again!


----------



## goddess25

oh no. good age to get it though. get well soon charlie.


----------



## cutelou101

Oh no poor Charlie. Hope he's better now. Good age to have it though, my friends boys have just had it, one is 16 months, breezed through it, other is 4 and was terrible with it. Hope it wasn't too bad for him :hugs: to Charlie

Jo hope Euan enjoyed his birthday and Olivia enjoys her's this weekend too!

Busy day today of Jo Jingles and swimming. Feeling very tired today, went out with the sign language ladies last night just to practice, but find it hard to switch off and go to bed when get home late. Looks lovely out there today, so will be taking a nice walk to jingles!


----------



## kanga

Whats jo jingles Lulu, sounds fun! 

I've signed up for a 6 week 'baby college' course just to see what its like and I turned up today a day late (whoops). Will let you know what its like next week!

I've been accepted into a pnd study that Oxford uni is doing. Being in the study I will get 11 cbt sessions (you only get 6 on the nhs if you go down that route) plus one other treatment tbc - either 'deep muscle relaxation therapy' (hopefully a massage once a week!) or 'baby communication' (where they film your baby playing and you watch it back together and talk about it thus increasing your connection with you baby).

I'd like to apologise for being so miserable recently and bringing the mood down. I love hearing how everyone is doing and how everyones babies are doing. My moan about C's slow development was more to do with comments that friends seem to make thus making me feel bad. Example - Me: C did this today, Friend: Oh yeah, its great when they do that isnt it (which I take as 'my baby dd that ages ago' when really they are just sharing!)

So now I feel really aware of my problem with pnd and bonding with C and since realising it and getting on the research programme I feel much better and have started changing my behaviour.

So again, I'm really sorry sisters :hug:


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all hope everyone is well :)
Just popping in to update you all as it's been what feels like forever
Well as you all know I was due to have ivf well i started injecting myself on the 29th jan daily then twice daily on the 5th feb with bloods and internal scans every other day to check follicles and hormone levels I had egg collection yesterday we are fortunate enough to have had 15 egg harvested and had a phone call today to say 14 are fertilised and are now embryos soo exciting :) x


----------



## hb1

chin up Rach - it's tough anyway and then pnd on top - the baby college and oxford study sound fab - and I don't think Charlie is a slow developer at all - all babies differ!

Yey to jo jingles - I love baby music classes! We were swimming today too

How's the nanny doing Jo?

Danni! So good to hear from you - good egg harvest! So when do you reckon you will be starting with implantation - how many will they put in? Keep positive - I know it has been a long hard road but this might really be it! It is v exciting! 

afm ollie doing well - walking coming on a treat. Also am asking oh to marry me on the 29th!


----------



## kanga

Hi Danni, Great to hear where you're at. As H says, this could be it! How many are you going to put back and when? v v exciting. And well done injecting yourself, that can't be easy or much fun.

Congrats on your upcoming engagement Helen! Does that mean you will buy him a ring? How are you going to do it? I love a good engagement!

:happydance: for Oliver's walking x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi Sisters!!! Sorry I haven't been on for so long - had problems logging on and haven't had time to fix it. But I have been reading the thread! Congrats Mrs G!!! And how exciting Helen! Xx Rach, I've had PND, it's not nice. Big hugs. X Oliver's still not 100% better, had lots of problems, bless him, but is always smiling!! Been busy wedding planning also, only 8 months to go! Exciting!!! Em xx


----------



## goddess25

Huge :hugs: Rach. You have not been a moan, you have been a wonderful mum under the difficult start. I am glad you have been accepted onto the study and will be getting 11 sessions of CBT..brilliant. I often thought that I might have had it two but I think I just had some very low moments about life in general due to our circumstances rather than baby related if that makes sense. I have spent at least 4/7 days of the past year crying and not feeling good but its missing family, and feeling lonely and bla bla bla. You have all listened to me moan an awful lot too and that's what we are here for to support each other through difficult moments.

Lou - sounds like you have a wonderful day with classes. I was at my final class yesterday with the kids and our nanny will be taking them from now on.

Helen - omg so exciting. Are you nervous? I am so excited for you and can't wait to hear all the details. Well done on the little man's walking. I don't think Livi will be walking for a bit, i thought she would but she is very wobbly still cruising around the furniture and very wobbly walking with one of us. The difference between 1st and 2nd children is huge...I worried about every milestone with Euan and worried that he was a bit slow at times and constantly compared him to other kids his age, this time around I don't care I know she will achieve it all in her own time and am so much more relaxed about it.

Danni - so exciting to hear that you have 14 embryos, this is going to be your time. I know it! When are they planning on putting the embies inside you?

Emma - nice to see you back on here with us. Ollie has had lots of problems bless him and I hope he is doing better now. Haven't seen a FB post for a wee while, hope I haven't just jinxed it.

We are doing fine, back to work on Monday and I feel sad but I feel ok about it. I just wish it was PT however I got paid today for the week i was in and that was brilliant.
Have resat my knowledge test and I have a learners license again so had my first driving lesson on Wednesday and it was ok. Our nanny started yesterday and she is so nice and both the children really like her after one morning.. Livi is normally a bit wary of new people but she was fine after 10mins. I am really happy with her and I feel comfortable leaving the children with her which is great, I am feeling really lucky to have someone that seems to genuinely like the kids and seems really nice.
Its Olivias 1st birthday tomorrow, so we will be having a wee party for her just the 4 of us, we bought her a little rocking horse for her birthday so she will like that.


----------



## hb1

Hey Em :wave: sorry your Ollie is not yet 100% do they know why? Your little ones look so cute in your avatar!

Jo - sorry you are having more pants days than good - that's hard going :hugs: well done on your tests and good luck for monday! Happy 1st bday to Livi too - have a lovely little party and must get a photo of Livi on her rocking horse - which was a fab club in edinburgh!

My plan for proposal is thus: have printed Ollie's vest with message "daddy will you marry mummy" and have cufflinks made in silver - one with 'marry me' on front and date 29/02/2012 and the other with 'marry mummy' on front and ollie's dob on the back - oh does ollie's bath so when he undresses him on wednesday he will find ollie's message on the vest! Eeeeeeek excited!

hx


----------



## goddess25

Wow Helen that sounds great...I can only imagine your partners face. If he is as good at not noticing details as my husband he would pull it off without noticing. Are you planning on hanging around outside the bathroom.

I will post some pics.. I have updated pics on my journal of both kiddies! You can find the link at the bottom of my signature if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## hb1

our bathroom is downstairs and tiny so he is undressed in livingroom


----------



## kanga

Helen, thats is awesome. Set the vid camera up in a hiding place to catch his face, it will be priceless! x

I'm g;ad the children like the nanny Jo, and I b et it was nice getting a paycheck (I miss that boo hoo!).

Hi Em! Poor Ollie, what is the matter with him, hope its nothing too serious and he recovers soon.

I went on a hen do today (bowed out of the evening due to baby commitments!) and the activity was indoor surfing. It was so amazing, I cant wait to do it again. First cbt on Tues x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Rach - hope the CBT goes well, it actually really helped me but I only had the 6 sessions and found it difficult to attend because of childcare issues. I'm actually on medication because of it now, had to go on it again after having Oliver - guess pregnancy doesn't mix well with my hormones!!! X Oliver's problems started when he was born, he had really bad reflux which they never treated because his weight gain was fine. Because the constant reflux seems to have caused him a lot of problems with his throat he has had periods of choking on everything he tries to eat, he chokes constantly on lots of mucus that settles in his throat, it's really scary when it happens, and horrible for Oliver. He's got suspected asthma which he's having inhalers daily for. And he loses his voice a lot. I can honestly say in the past year he's been poorly at least 2 weeks every month. :-( hope everyone is having a fab weekend? Happy birthday to Olivia for today too Jo! Hope she has a lovely day!! Jessica is 6 on Tuesday, she's so grown up!!!! Xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Helen - lovely way of proposing!!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! We've been engaged 4 years this year, can't believe we are finally getting married!!!! X


----------



## hb1

we need details em - have you picked out your dress?,pics?

v excited - will get pics from wednesday!


----------



## hb1

ps that sounds awful for Ollie - and dealing with a poorly baby so often must be hard going - when I went back to work and Ollie was in nursery he was poorly all of november and december with a week just before his birthday and it was seriously hard going so I can only imagine what you have been through - and he is such a brave little chap being so smiley through it as you said in your earlier post - bigs hugs :hugs:


----------



## hb1

good luck for tuesday Rach.

Happy birthday to Jessica Em


----------



## hotpinkangel

My dress is Mori Lee 4163, it's beautiful!!! Trying to lose weight ATM though before dress fittings!! Thanks Helen, it is hard, especially as I'm on my own during the week as Rob is working away a lot. How is Ollie's walking? Did he have a lovely birthday? I've missed so much being away!!! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Rach - great to hear you have got on to the study. Good luck on Tuesday with your first cbt session. As Jo you said you haven't been a moan, thats what we are here for support. Jo jingles is a singing and music class. It will be our last term as back to work next one.

Danni great to hear from you. V exciting! When are they emplanting the embryos?

Helen sounds very exciting for Wednesday! Sounds like a great plan, would love to see your OH face when he undresses Ollie! Yay for Ollie's walking too!

Jo hope your driving lessons go well and your return to work. So glad your nanny has fitted in so well and the babies like her, must be so much piece of mind for you. Hope Olivia had a lovely 1st birthday! Sorry to hear you have been down the majority of the week, it must be so hard being away from home :hugs: i too thought i should call HV as i'm so down too, but spoke to DH and it's work, nothing baby related so don't think it's worth it.

Em - sorry Ollie has been so ill. Glad he is such a happy boy though. Details of the wedding? What sort of dress are you having? Whats the venue like?

I'm off back to the gym today in pursuit of seeing if that helps me sleep better. I spent my first night away from Foley last night to see if i slept better at my dad's, but still woke up all through the night. On the plus side Foley took his de-frosted milk from DH in the morning. It's the first time he has had not had milk from me in the morning. So lets see if exercise helps me sleep and trying to sort feelings out about return to work. We have tea today for DH niece so Foley will be well entertained this afternoon with his 4 nieces playing with him! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Anyone know how to post photos on here? X


----------



## kanga

The only way I could do it was to open the pic in paint and save again in paint. Then upload that using the attachments icon (I think its a paperclip).


----------



## hb1

ooooo googled the dress and it's lush! Your df is going to be bowled over when you come down the aisle!


----------



## goddess25

I have some pics on my journal and the way I was told to do it was upload them to photo bucket and then use the code in my reply. It worked...I am not that techy but I got it too work!


----------



## goddess25

Emma hope you enjoyed Jessica's 6th birthday.

Just googled your dress its very pretty and from the pics I have seen of you on FB you are going to look utterly beautiful in it. Good choice!

Helen - Are you getting nervous about tomorrow? OMG tomorrow!

Had a great day yesterday, shit day today not going to bore you with details as its the same old usual bla bla bla.

On the upside, the kids seem to really like our nanny which I am pleased at but I am feeling a bit wierd about it. Euan was really badly behaved since I got home from work tonight and very clingy..major tantrums at bedtime because he 'just wanted to be with mummy'.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thanks girls!!! Just popped in to say good luck to Helen!!!! U must be really nervous!!! Will check back later for updates!!! Hope you all have a nice day  xx


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck tonight Helen! Be thinking of you and will check up for details later

Em your dress looks lovely!

Rach hope your first cbt went well.

Big :hugs: jo, hope you are having a better day today. Glad the kids like your nanny xx


----------



## hb1

well got some makeup on and straightened my hair, ollie is napping (although gone slightly over as went down at 11.30 and is now 2.15 haha (and he is still asleep!) so will give him a little lunch now ( before was trying to decide between making him a little salmon pasta bake or an omelette but think it's just cheese and biscuits now ( and have some nice brie in)


----------



## goddess25

How was the CBT Rach?

Will pop in tomorrow to see if Helen has posted.


----------



## kanga

Love your dress Em, v v v vv nice, especially the detail on the front. Exciting times!

oooo Helen ... waiting with excitement for your post ...

cbt no1 was *ok*. Mainly me talking and her listening. I have some 'homework' to do and I guess next week might be a bit more eventful. She was late whicih was annoying so we overran and C was kicking off as wanted a nap. Grr!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thanks Rach!! I knew it was THE dress as soon as i tried it on!! My first CBT was all about form filling and me talking about myself. I found it helped me understand how I was feeling and how it may have been linked to past events. Mine was done on a video recorder which I found quite off putting. Fxd it helps you xx
Hope you are having a better time with Euan, Jo? I completely empathise with you as Devon can be very similar. Glad they settled with the nanny though!!

Browsed through some old threads earlier - this time 2 years ago we were all ttc! Crazy!! Xx

Helen!!! Please post soon!!! X

Oliver stood on his own today!!! Only for a second but it was fab!!! Xxx


----------



## hb1

well he said yes! And was totally bowled over by the proposal! Was all v lovely :cloud9: thinking about a v small gretna green wedding or similar - just little marriage ceremony late afternoon and evening meal


----------



## hb1

well done Oliver!

Rach am hoping the sessions pick up -be positive in your approach as am sure that it is always good to go in to things that way


----------



## goddess25

Helen am so so excited for you. I bet you had such a fab day. Were you able to see his face when he saw the little man's clothing?

A nice little gretna wedding would ba wonderful actually.

Rach - glad to hear the first visit was ok, I am sure things will progress quickly and you will get some benefit from it.


----------



## cutelou101

Woohoo Helen :happydance: a gretna green wedding sounds lovely.

Well done Ollie!

Rach glad your first session was ok, and hopeforly they will become more helpful as you continue xx


----------



## hb1

yes, was with him when he saw the vest - he was gobsmacked!


----------



## goddess25

Excellent helen love it.

Super chuffed for you. ANy ideas on the time frame of when you want to get married.


----------



## hb1

we're thinking a year - not that it'll be a huge wedding - it won't - but we want to move house so there's lots to sort out - and a chance to lose weight haha


----------



## kanga

Congratulations Helen :happydance:

A small Gretna wedding or similar sounds lovely, very romantic. Is he getting you a ring ?!


----------



## hb1

ha I got an antique one off ebay - a little art deco one with a saphire inbetween 2 diamonds - I like it


----------



## goddess25

Helen, the ring sounds just lovely.

Livi had her 12m injections yesterday.. 4 injections in 1 go which is always a bit much and I always wonder if I should split them up more. She had her MMR (1st dose) Varicella (1st dose) a meningitis one and a pnemonia one. She has been super unwell since she had them. She was vomiting every 40m or so from 8.30 last night till about 2pm today. After many phone calls etc and seeing our GP today turns it that its an extremely rare reaction to either the MMR or the Varicella as they are both live vaccines. After some pedialyte drinks and some tylenol suppositories she is a bit better. Had to do lots of adverse reaction forms with the public health team. Bit scary as she was shivering like mad with a huge fever too and at first I actually thought she was having a seizure.

Worried about the next ones at 18m... there will be a recommendation from the team who review the adverse reaction forms and they reckon they will still recommend the next dose because a day of vomiting will not outweigh the benefits of having the injections. I will think a bit more about it though.

Had to take today off work as I didn't want the nanny having to deal with it besides from 8.30 last night till bedtime tonight she was almost permanently attached to me with her head on my chest, crying, napping, or puking! Poor pumpkin. Hope she is better tomorrow.


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry to hear Livi had such a nbad reaction to her jabs. Sounds terrible for you and her. Poor little mite. Hope she is feeling better now big :hugs: 

Helen the ring shounds lovely! What time of year are you thinking of?

Rach how was CBT this week?

Fo has been unwell since monday, has high temp or fever, goes up and down, and everything is just going through him. 4th day of it now. Last night he would not be put down. got him down at 1 at last (thought it was he was hungery as hasn't wanted solids), but then just kept crying him his sleep all night, so went back to him at 4.30 for an hour and he managed to not cry till 8.20. This morning he has a fever again and all he wants is to sit on me, or feed. missed all our baby groups so far this week, sad we are missing swimming today. hoping we will be back next week.


----------



## hb1

oh no poor Livi! Ollie was booked in for today but his naps got messed up so he was tired and having one meltdown after the other, couldn't get him in his pushchair - so I put them off for 2 weeks as there was no point - he's having a late nap now - will have to wake him in a mo.

We are thinking march april next year

Poor Foley - hope he gets better!


----------



## kanga

Jo, I'm so sorry to hear about poor Livi. Bless her, hope she's in the mend soon :flower:

And poor Foley too. Hope he's better soon and you're managing to get some down time and you're not too tired :hugs:

H, your ring sounds amazing, just the kind of thing I would like. Well done you getting it on ebay!

Just catching up on this week's obem!

cbt today was good. I really enjoyed watching back the 'watch and discover' and seeing how C interacts with me and stuff. Feeling a lot closer to him today.

She also shed light on his 9pm 'friek outs'. He would wake crying pretty bad and nothing appeased him. Nada. Until he accidentally woke up. He would stare at me as if to say 'Mummy, why are you holding me when I should be in my bed'. Anyways, seems he had night terrors. The last few nights he hasnt had them thank goodness so hopefully it was a phase that has now passed.


----------



## goddess25

Helen - March/April would be a lovely time for a wedding. Its all so exciting. I am so happy for you. You should pop a pic on here of the ring when it arrives.

Lou - so sorry to hear that Fo isn't well either its just horrible to watch isn't it. Hope he is sleeping well tonight and feels better tomorrow.

Rach - glad that CBT was better today it sounds like it is already having some positive results. I hate to say it but the night terrors come and go. Euan went through a spell a few weeks ago having them almost every night for a week or so. They seem to happen for him more when he is over tired before bed time. 

We are doing ok. I went back to work today and felt a bit guilty about that. Livi is still poorly but much better from yesterday, its kind of wierd to say and a bit horrible too, but her being so unwell really made me feel like her mummy. Up until now she has bonded with all of us but I never felt like I had a particularly special place for her until yesterday, and she wanted proper cuddles all day which was actually kind of lovely.

1 more day at work and then its the weekend again...yay!


----------



## kanga

Hello everyone. Bit of a rant alart I'm afraid.


Charlie is poorly AGAIN. again!! So annoying, I know all babies are ill but ffs Charlie, please cna you just get over this tummy bug in less than a month like normal children.

He has been throwing everything up all week and can only keep water down. Lost lots of weight. Worryingly, he is already on 'special milk' so there is nowhere to turn to for an answer on that front. Another kick in the ribs for me towards my bf failure.

Grr.

Rant over :)


----------



## hb1

if it's a tummy bug then it's nothing to do with bf Rach - don't beat yourself up- it's hard and stressful looking after them when they're poorly - you don't get downtime when they're ill which doesn't help so big :hugs: 

hope Charlie is through the worst if it - keep on at the drs if you are worried


----------



## kanga

Thanks H. going back to the docs tomorrow. Mum came down on Monday. Ralph and I were throwing up all Sunday night and we txt her at 5am to 'come asap, we are really ill boo hoo' and she got on the train at 8.45 and was here by 11. She is such a life saver, I am so lucky. She has been an absolute star all week helping but I am dreading tomorrow when she goes home. I just hate that none of the formulas agree with him and just feel that if he was on my milk then he wouldn't be throwing it all back but maybe he would so you never know x

Hope all our other poorly babies are on the mend too. Its certainly the month for it.


----------



## goddess25

Tummy bugs must be doing the rounds worldwide. Olivia was super sick on Saturday morning we were really worried about her, took her to the doctor who told us to take her to the emergency department at the sick kids hospital. So we go there and by the time we arrive whatever was up with her was gone and she was back to her happy self, blowing raspberries and singing and we felt like total frauds. It was actually very funny.

Turns out her 'vaccine reaction' was totally a stomach bug. We know this because Euan started puking on Sunday, he puked from 2pm on Sunday afternoon till 5am on Monday morning. I was up all night and once he fell asleep at 5 I just got up and went to work. It was fun! I am pretty tired.

Steven and I have not got anything yet so I am hoping that it has bypassed us. 

Rach try not to beat yourself up about the breast feeding. I punished myself for a long time for being unable to feed Euan and I punish myself for not being able to feed Livi. It makes me mad that one of my best friends at home can comfortably BF twins when I failed at feeding 1 baby. In baby club there is a thread for mums who are doing just this, grieving the fact that we were unable to BF. There are a lot of mums in there.

Hope your all well.

Just had a lovely phone call with Steven at his work which ended with him telling me I should go and see someone about my 'low moods'. I am so fed up, lonely, frustrated, missing the kids but I also feel that when I do see them for the 2 hours before bedtime, I feel quite detached and I don't interact with them properly. Euan told me tonight that he wanted me to go back to work so our nanny could come in, I know its what children do but it has really upset me. I just can't help feeling like such an utterly crap mother.

I see Steven for about 50 minutes Mon-Sat afternoon and we have Saturday afternoon and Sunday together, I feel that we are starting to struggle because we are not spending any time together. I desperately want to go back to Edinburgh, but Steven doesn;t and he takes every opportunity to tell me how crap our life is going to be there and how he hates it. He tells me if I want to go home then we better get used to the kids never getting jobs and becoming kids with ASBOs. 

I suppose I just feel very alone over here, with no one who cares about me. I have tried to make friends but I have to say Canadians are a bit wierd and I have put in so much effort with a lot of people with no result. Its one of those things that I am always the one to phone,email,facebook with places to meet. I have stopped and as a result have not spoken to anyone in a social setting since I started work. Its crap!

Anyway, need to get to bed!

Sorry for ranting again. I am so f*****g fed up of crying at the drop of a pin, being over emotional.

On the up side started folic acid at the weekend. Not sure if its going to get me anywhere. Steven told me that we must have had a conversation that he knows nothing about.

I don't think I have depression, I think I am just fed up with our circumstances and after almost 6 years of missing home, its taking more of a toll on me now.


----------



## kanga

:hugs: Jo. It is so hard being away from friends and family - the world seems like such a lonely place. Naughty Steven saying your Edinburgh children wouldn't amount to anything. Its parenting that counts not location. Would you ever put your foot down and just say right thats it, we're moving! ?

Naughty Euan too. Kids love winding ther parents up. The more they look you the more the do it so I would take it as a compliment!

Charlie's getting better and has constipation now. Lovely.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Jo - I think a big sit down with Steven is in order - I reckon put a time limit on it - say you're prepared to give it a year but if nothing changes then you are going to push to come home.

glad Charlie is on the mend Rach - get some good fruit in him and some fibre - his syatems probably just sorting itself out

oh I'm so split about what to do - they are advertising comliance/complaints temp roles to deal with ppi claims coming into banks for like £200 a day - my old job had a lot to do with compiance/fsa etc as had to check strategies were compliant etc so think I'd have a shot - and we want to move with a likely neg equity problem that this could really help - it is full time though - and puts my sahm/ artist on a back burner - aaaarrrrggghhhh! I need to put together a cv if I am to go for it - hate doing cvs!


----------



## goddess25

I did tell him that I wanted to go home. We need jobs first though and as a nurse it's not going to happen right now. The whole country is only hiring internally so that needs to change. Our house isn't selling so we are stuck for now anyway. 

Sorry about the depressing posts. 

Rach - thankyou and sorry to hear your little man is now constipated. Prunes helped Euan a tonne when he was little for constipation. I bought one of those baby pots of prunes. Worked a little too well though ;)

Helen - thanks your right, we need to have a big sit down problem though is getting the time. I know your in a dilemma and you are thinking with your head in terms of finances and your heart for art and Ollie. It doesn't mean that if you get the bank job you can't pursue art. It's maybe going to out you in a better position for doing that.


----------



## kanga

That's quite amusing H. I used to do endowment complaints contracting and have been tempted to do some ppi complaints as its flexible temp contracts. But I am too scared to take the plunge. You could put the grand plan on hold just for a bit and do it for 6m?

C is better hurrah! We had a lovely weekend in Brighton, I have never been but always wanted to go and it was great.

Hope everyone had lovely mothers days x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi everyone.

Jo hope your feeling better. Hope you get a chance to have a good sit down with OH and have a proper chat about how you are feeling. It must be so hard being away from family and friends. hope livi is better now. xx 

Rach sorry to hear charlie has been so unwell. Hope his contipation is all sorted now and he's feeling better. Glad the CBT went well last week, how was it this week?

Helen maybe set down a list of pros and cons of doing each thing? I was/am in same sort of situation and just applyed for a job i wasn't sure if it was what i wanted. Nothing came of it so decision made for me, think things do work out for the best, and as Jo says it does not mean if you go for it you have to give up on your art xx

Sorry been bit AWOL, foley had the stomach big, then i got it and was wiped out for 5 days after his 5 days! not much fun. Milk supply dropped too as i could not keep anything down, so had him waking in the night as hungery and all i wanted to do was be sick! Anyway we are all better now and trying to plan something for me and DH anniversary to get some family time.


----------



## goddess25

Lou - sounds like a nightmare time. Glad your all better. Nothing worse than looking after a sick child when you are feeling really unwell yourself. Did your milk supply come back up to normal once you were able to keep fluids down?

Rach - glad that the little man is all better. Brighton is really nice, I only went for a day trip once from London with a friend and all I remember is the palace looking thing..a little trendy area of shops and the famous cake shop...with the wierd name. Glad you had fun!

Helen - have you came to a decision?

We did have a chat and he is prepared to go home if I decide that is what I want, but he isn't going to make it easy. He made it clear that its not his choice, he thinks its a poor choice, he told me that he will be utterly miserable and no matter what happens he isnt going to change, he basically painted the grimest picture EVER of our future that sounded so utterly depressing that I am not sure what to do. Our house is not selling so we dont have to make any decisions soon.

Kiddies are all fine, turns out 3 year old behaviour is worse than the terrible twos that I think the terrible Ts should be a better term, maybe it is as I dont think I would have come up with that myself ;) I think he is having a bit of separation anxiety still and he is totally attention seeking.

He had poos the other day that were a bit alarming, they were white like clay colour... I of course googled it and found pages and pages of white poops i toddlers all saying that its an extreme emergency, take your child to the ER now, and it usually indicates that your liver is not working. Even though the nurse in me was thinking 'if his liver wasn't working he would be sick and have some more symptoms other than white poops' but the mum part was starting to get a bit scared until I found a page by a pediatrician saying that white poops while it can indicate serious life threatning conditions it can also be malabsorption of fat post a viral illness aka gastroenteritis, normally presenting a week after lasting for a few days.

That is totally what it is.. and they are starting to go brown ish again. Poor poppet, he is still pretty tired and is napping in the afternoon for a few hours and he is still complaining of of tummy pains. Other than that he is ok.


----------



## hb1

no decision, need to get cv done anyway I guess.

Jo hang in there - I bet you feel like you are getting it on all sides - with Euan being 3 and Steven and the moving home thing on top of going back to work! It's tough - it's so tough as your hearts are pulling in different directions - or is it Steven's head and your heart - I mean if you both got good jobs and the right place to live would he be happy in Edinburgh? Does he have another reason to hate the place?

Glad you're all better Lou - what a nightmare! Happy anniversary!

Yay to Charlie being better Rach!

hx


----------



## kanga

The cbt lady thinks that Charlie has slow fine motor development skills and that I should discuss with HV which I will do tomorrow. Can you guys remember what your babies were doing at 9m?

Any tips for developing these skills? x


----------



## goddess25

Helen - that is exactly it. I am thinking with my heart and Steven is totally being sensible. We both have good very well paid jobs here and our own home, car etc. we are in the position to buy a 4-5 bedroom home with garden and another car probably as our combined salary is about 125K per year. However if we come home, we cannot afford to buy anything decent property wise and realistically we will be going into a flat and a nursing salary is less than half of what I make here and similarly for Steven. We live in a beautiful area of the world and we are 30m away from the US so there is an awful lot to give up. I get it!

Rach -I dont remember what my 2 were doing at 9m. I remember noticing everything with Euan but I dont remember paying much attention to Livi but I did notice the other day that her pincer movement is fine and she can pick up very small things. I am sure C is just fine!


----------



## cutelou101

Rach - what sort of things do they think he should be doing. Foley is 9 and half months. Just started pulling himself up, can pass for hand to hand, think he can pick up small things - not really noticed his pincher grip. He has his development check next week. I'm sure Charlie is fine x

Helen hope your CV writing goes ok x

Jo hope things sort itself out for you soon. It's hard when your heart is telling you to go home, but the head tells you something else. Hope Euan is better now. How is the nanny getting on?

It took about a week after i could eat again to get my supply back up. I went into work one morning and could barely express 1oz, and had a wobble and phoned DH at work, saying how could i leave him with that, and would this be it now! But DH sorted me out and told me to calm down and he can eat food now and it will be fine once up back to normal. 

Busy day ahead today, jo jingles and swimming again. Fo was up early today. he cut his top tooth yesterday, didn't even realise he was cutting it, he felt hot but just ignored it as he was his normally beasty self! Think 2nd one is on way today so why he is up early. Long day ahead, better shower x


----------



## kanga

Lou, he bats at things and can't aim for something and then pick it up iykwim. He doesn't let go of things either, so he'll get something in his hand and just hold it there for ages even though he might be lookoing at/doing something else. Googled and babies who are slow to develop their FMS are behind at school. typical!


----------



## cutelou101

Has charlie had his development check yet? I know ours is 2 months behind here so ours is next week. My friends have said they ask them to bang bricks, pick up a rasin and put weight on their legs. Not sure what age the intentionally letting go of things are. Maybe have a word with the HV, but think they all develop at different rates. My friends baby is still not moving and she is older than foley. She wouldn't put weight in her legs, so shes getting checked again in a month. I'm sure everything will be fine. but talk to HV if your worried. big :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Rach - I'll look up the wonder weeks and get a list of things to look for at that age if you like - it also gives you lists of games and toys used to stimulate these skills if that would help?

Am sure all is fine - the wonder weeks book also advises that some babies will excel at one set of skills at a time - so may be slower at one skill while focusing on another - eg fast movers slow communicators - so you might find Charles is excelling in one area - it all catches up in the end and lots of kids find their levels around 2yrs - until then I think it's hard to say - my nephew was walking at 9 mths - but only got speaking properly after 2yrs - he's fine now. And if you offer activities to help him practise new skills at least you'll feel like you're doing something - which I think is important - it's awful to feel so impotent when it's your baby


----------



## goddess25

Rach try not to worry too much... if he is a wee bit behind just now he will catch up and the games etc to encourage FMS will develop. School is a long long way off he will be fine. Euan was quick with some things, walking etc but very very slow in terms of communication so much so that I really thought he had autism at times.

By 18m he had about 5 words and that included mama, dada, hi, bye, cant remember the other. Our health care people wanted to refer him to a speech pathologist and a speacial pediatrician who worked with kids with communication disorders. We said no and now at 3 his language is excellent and we have quite large conversations. He is still behind when I hear other 3 year olds but I think he is doing fine!

Livi on the other hand is a huge communicator and at just over 1 she actually has a lot of words she can say, mama, dada, hiya, byebye, all done, banana, oh oh, milk, and a few others but in terms of movement she is way way behind what Euan was at this stage. She is cruising around furniture and can take about 4 steps on her own but no progression for about 5 weeks.

Anyway I am babbling...very tired..what I am trying to say is children develop different skills at different times and the magic milestone time if not achieved doesn't always indicate something bad. I am sure your little man is just fine! Helen made a great point, with playing games etc that will encourage that. Thinking of you and don't let this get you down. Your little man is ace!


----------



## hb1

hey ladies 

what do you reckon to this wedding dress?

hx


----------



## kanga

Helen that would be brilliant if you could dig those out for me, thank you so much. He does seem to be improving all the time so it could just be one of those timing isses like you all said. Lou, our DC is in 2 weeks!

Looking forward to the dress pic H! x


----------



## hb1

haha silly me!

https://www.weddingbridalgowns.co.uk/w-s-82397.html

hx


----------



## hb1

okey dokes will do - Charlie is 9 mths right? Was he on time?


----------



## goddess25

I love that dress Helen... so lovely! I love that retro look. What would you do with your hair, makeup, shoes? Wish you were on FB so I can picture what you would look like in it.
What a great site for dresses.

We are doing ok over here. Wasn't feeling well during the week and managed to faint outside of our emergency department which wasn't fun. It was a bit embarassing and I was made to go inside and get checked out. The good thing was because I worked in the hospital I saw the clerk, saw a nurse, a nurse practitioner, and a doctor. Had blood work and a ECG all in the space of 90 minutes. They could not find a reason for it which was great! I think it might just be tiredness and stress. I took Wednesday off to relax and had a long lie although was awake from 6. As soon as our nanny went out with the kids I was up and downstairs lying on the sofa watching tv which was quite the treat.

Looking forward to next week, I have 4 days off as my building is closed good friday and easter monday. Yay!


----------



## cutelou101

helen the dress looks lovely. Very retro! Whats your ideas for shoes and hair?

Jo hope your feeling better now. Glad you had a nice lay down and TV watch. hope your 4 day week goes quick for you! 

Rach how you getting on? Hows charlie

we have all been ill this week, i'm so tired. foley had a stomach virus and gave it to everyone, grandparents and an uncle included. me and fo wasn't too bad, but everyone else very bad. been hard week taking care of dh and fo, while feeling crappy myself. 

over mum mys good friday, then easter monday is our anniversary. dh has westham that day, so we going the next day to hotel and racing. got fo some shoes so we can walk him around.

hope everyone is having nice weeekend


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> okey dokes will do - Charlie is 9 mths right? Was he on time?

Thank you :flower:

He's 9m 1w today and arrived 39 weeks x


----------



## kanga

Love love love the dress! It's a really nice style and shape. Is it THE ONE? Have you ordered? You'll be able ot get some killer shoes to go with it and it will be so great to dance in too.

So glad you're on the mend Jo. Great work getting seen to in 90 mins, 'its not who you know' surely seems appropriate here!

Lou, so sorry you have all been ill. Are you 100% again? Its so tough when you're ill and baby is ill too, I feel for you. Is Fo toddling, what shoes are you getting?

C is vg thank you. He crawls backwards and is constantly on the move/trying to move. Need to get a cushion made pronto to go over the hearth - it has quite sharp edges!


----------



## hb1

I was thinking black shoes with a black round bouquet (poss black roses) with diamante and diamante facinator (1920's - 1950's style) poss with black beading - what I have in mind is quite specific so may need to make it myself.

Have to lose A LOT of weight tho :( mum suggests weight watchers....


----------



## goddess25

Oh the shoes sound lush.

Weight watchers is really good.. I am loads overweight too and currently would like to lose about 50lb so too much to face. I lost about 4 stone on WW while I was in my nursing training on WW and also used personal training. I put it all back on again!


----------



## kanga

And maybe a black sash-satin-belt round your waist.. ?! 

You will lose whatever weight you want before the wedding. Its the magic of being a bride, you suddenly kick it up a gear! WW sounds a great starting point. Do you exercise much (apart from the obvious up and down stairs 30 times a day plus arm-presses lifting child 40 times a day!). Maybe aim to do one thing a week extra like a class or cycle ride. I find aiming for one small thing better than making a grand plan (which you never stick to and end up getting down about). I am a little obsessive when it comes to losing weight so let me know if you need any motivation!

Hey JO, meant to say, not preggers are you?! Fainting .. I am NOT. We had 2 irresponsible moments this month but AF came yesterday.


----------



## hb1

I need to get ollie asleep nightly by 7.30 (eventually in his own room) but even if not then oh can sit up with him in the bed and I could get in a couple of swims a week.

I aim to go on more walks and have zumba for the wii (yet to try haha)

I might give ww a go then even just to kick start me -I need to lose about 5 stone so might not make it in a year!


----------



## hb1

and black sash sounds like a good idea too thanks Rach :)


----------



## kanga

Saw an ad for 'WW on-line' today so might be worth a google. Also, dont need to worry about fitting meetings in! 5 stone is totally do-able, or at least a good chunk of. Have you seen 'Biggest Loser' >?! I love that prog and have it on series record all the time :blush:


----------



## cutelou101

The outfit sound great helen, the sash idea sounds fab too rach! I've never done WW, but lost weight via making sure i ate healthy (but always allowed a treat once a week, i don't cut out carbs as i couldn't, but high portein breakie is good one) and gyming it. The most body shape change was with a personal trainer (i didn't loose as much as i did before but body shape fitted in smaller clothes). But it does cost is only thing. Think 5st is do able, or at least as rach says a fair amount. I lost 1 stone in 12 week gym weight loss course. WW could be good kick start then add in more things as you can x


----------



## goddess25

Helen lets be weight loss buddies... I want to lose about 5 stones too. I am sure with your goal its doable. I want to lose a bunch before getting duffed again! As mush as I can anyway. 

No not pregnant Rach, have my period just now. PLanning on trying in June ;)

The black sash sounds really nice Rach good idea!

I love the biggest loser too, although I usually watch it while eating bad food which isnt really the point ;)


----------



## hb1

okey dokes Jo, let's start after easter!


----------



## kanga

goddess25 said:


> I love the biggest loser too, although I usually watch it while eating bad food which isnt really the point ;)

Me too - usually a kitkat (or two). Ralph always says he wants to put on loads and loads of weight so he can go on that programme as he thinks its looks 'fun'. Not sure of the logic there tho!


----------



## cutelou101

Ive never seen it, think I may have to give it a watch with some choc in tow too!


----------



## goddess25

hb1 said:


> okey dokes Jo, let's start after easter!

Are you planning on lots of easter treats first? ;)

I soooooo miss home for easter eggs. Easter treats are so rubbish here in comparison. There are not that many eggs around and for kids you buy them a little wicker basket and pop easter related stuff in there like a bunny, little creme eggs, a chocolate bar shaped like a bunny and easter craft things. I quite like it in that respect for kiddies although we dont have anything for euan this year, maybe next!

I miss all the 99p eggs for me, i regularly would have the buttons ones in the leas up to easter..yum yum yum!

We have a house showing tomorrow so I have been doing lots of cleaning this evening. The biggest loser was on tonight but I missed it... have it taped. Its a makeover show at the whitehouse. 

IS it the US one you watch or is there a UK version?


----------



## hb1

we get the australian, uk and usa ones


----------



## kanga

Love the pics of Fo playing with his new toy Lou. C has it too! x


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks rach, does Charlie like it? My friend got it for him for Easter

Hope everyone has lovely Easter weekend. Over mums for few nights then back home Saturday. Went to my nans too today, fo had her walking him round most if the time we was there!


----------



## goddess25

Hope you all have a great weekend.

I have 4 days off so very happy about that. I wasn't planning on doing anything for Easter but people at work unintentionally made me feel a bit guilty so went to Wallmart on Thursday night for Easter stuff. What you do here is hide lots of small chocolates inside eggs and little toys etc...you give the kid a little wicker basket or bucket and they go round the house/garden looking for there treats. We will hide some things tomorrow night. 

Watching gypsy wedding programme I never knew there were new ones so watching that just now..Its brilliant.


----------



## hb1

I love the gypsy wedding programmes :)


----------



## goddess25

I still cant believe how trashy the girls dress even the young ones.. showing so much skin, they are children and look like little prostitutes. There is an American one starting next month here about American gypsy,s it looks even more trashy if that is possible.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Helen...love the dress!!!! Gorgeous!!! Please can I join with the weight loss too? Could do with some motivation... Only 6 and a half months to go!!! Eeek!!! Each I'm sure Charlie will be fine, don't believe everything you google, Devon has plagiocephaly and that is supposed to be linked to learning but he's fine!!! Xx


----------



## hb1

yey- ccm weight loss club - so we have ttcers( Lucy and Danni), weightlossers (me,Jo and Em) and pgccm (Toni), brides to be ( Lou, me) 

So shall we talk diets and exercise and update on progress and proud moments (eg resisting chocs, healthy choices and exercise) I am going to dr to see about dietician I think.

Ollie and I will be moving into his room soon, doing mass tidy and redecorate for valuation (as we're clearing up a lot (packing stuff away as we'll have to to move anyway and for selling purposes) and cleaning through (as again has to be done whatever we choose to do after valuation - sell or rent it out) we may as well decorate too - just repainting really.

Anyway - it's the first step to ending cosleeping - if that happens I will have more time for exercise fingers crossed!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yey!!! Xx


----------



## goddess25

Emma, its 6.5 months to your wedding too isn't it so you can join that with Helen & Lou.

Yes lets all start on Tuesday..that works for me! Shall we put our goals on for Tuesday...and yes we can update when something good happens.

Had a lovely day today with the fam we walked a bit of the sea wall at stanely park and it was beautiful very sunny but cold. Lots of families out but we were the only ones with 1 or 2 children crying or at the very least whingeing. Still it was great!


----------



## kanga

GL with the co-sleeping project Helen. And all the redecoration/cleaning!

Thanks Em :) Feeling much better about C now as he seems to have come on leaps and bounds this week. Its funny how much babies can change in such a short space of time. But hes much more controlled with his hands. And we have our development check on Tuesday so hopefully the HV will have some advice too.

Its full on on the CCS thread, we are busy Mummies!! I wonder how Lucy is getting on with ttc and also Danni with her ivf. Updates please ladies :flower:

I'm trying to get some motivation atm to start exercising again to get fitter, so I look forward to reading the ccm weighlossers updates! xx

Happy Easter to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

goddess25 said:


> I still cant believe how trashy the girls dress even the young ones.. showing so much skin, they are children and look like little prostitutes. There is an American one starting next month here about American gypsy,s it looks even more trashy if that is possible.

I love that prog too and really hope we get the American one over here. I know what you mean re trashy. It freally is a sad way of life - the wedding day is the only day of those girls lives that means anything. Other than that they just clean and have children and aren't allowed to get educated. Its a very bizarre set up IMO


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck with the move and ollies move to his room!

Rach glad c has come on leaps and bounds last few weeks. Its strange isnt it how they have spurts! 

Em not long now! Is everything getting sorted?

Jo glad you had nice fam day! When does it start to get warm out there?

hope everyone is having nice easter. Im just tucking into ben and jerrys! Naughty! Ill join in weight loss in june, as when I go back to work dh is taking time off to have fo so will have gym time in morning again. Going florida in sept so need to be in shape.


----------



## goddess25

It doesn't start getting warm until the end of May and its a fairly short summer compared to the rest of Canada but its usually very hot July/August/September about 30 ish every day. May and June build up to it and OCtober at the start can be nice too. Its a temeperate rainforest region where I live so we have a lot of rain the rest of the year but every summer we have hose bans and bans on camp fires etc as forest fire risk i super high plus not allowed to waste water. Its nice though knowing that you are going to get a summer.

We went so Science world today a big museum with a lot of interactive exhibits for kids, Euan had a blast so it was lots of fun!

Hope your all having a nice weekend. Rach so glad to hear that C is doing great, I am sure your HV will be filled with nice things to say.

I am all set for dieting on Tuesday and trying to finish it off with a bang. Once the kids go to bed tonight we are getting pizza hut takeaway which will be great, looking forward to that. Not sure why but I am D9 today of my cycle and I am ravenous... not sure why!

Helen hope the move into Ollies room was ok.


----------



## hb1

right I can strike vancouver off my list of places to live - cannot cope with 30°! Let alone 3 months of it - crikey!


----------



## goddess25

It can get hard. Its only started getting this hot at summers since we arrived apparently it used to be mid twenties...most houses don't have air con so its horrible. We have a portable one that we move around which helps. The summer after Euan being born it was 35 every day sometimes a bit hotter for a few months and it was utterly unbearable. Euan spent 2 months in a diaper only with his hair permanently plastered to his head with sweat. We spent a lot of time inside malls that were air conditioned.


----------



## kanga

Did everyone see the scandal in girl sanct the other day about Divine Beauty. She made it all up, the beast.


----------



## hb1

I know, I had told oh about her story as it was unfurling - he was aghast that it turned out to be a troll


----------



## goddess25

I missed it all as I never look there but read a little bit about it on someone's FB page. Missed the majority of it. Was she the one lying about a very sick child?


----------



## cutelou101

I've not heard about it? What did she claim?


----------



## kanga

A friend of hers told everyone that she had bacte-rial meningit-is and posted on here asking for everyone to pray for her. I assume the friend was genuinely taken in. Updates then came 'via her husband' about her condition, which the friend relayed on here. Including a plane hospital transfer, being put on various wonderdrugs, slipping in and out of coma, life support etc. It was clearly a load of BS because one day they would post about her being on life support, then then next it would be 'we need to decide whether to put her on life support'. Wobbls posted a load of stuff about their investigation which was v amusing to read. 

The wobbs update page 267 - - - - https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-s...e-divinebeauty-update-pg-267-294-wobbles.html


----------



## kanga

Also, members would often see her online when she was supposed to be in a coma. Muppet.


----------



## goddess25

Oh no... sounds horrible. At least she was caught and everything was sorted out. I bet there were a lot of people hurt by this. Very sad!


----------



## hb1

I don't get why people do that -it's bonkers!

anyway Rach - finally got my wonder weeks book upstairs while Ollie is napping.

So going by Charlie being 9 mths will look at ww 37 (between 32 and 42 weeks) after this developmental stage skills emerging are (and some will have lots of ticks and some areas may be unticked)

Recognising animals and objects:
shows that can recognise a category eg animals in rl,toys and pictures
shows that he can distinguish shapes
shows that he thinks something is dirty
shows that he thinks something is fun or good by making a characteristic sound or movement
shows that he understands the name of animals or objects (eg will look for it if you ask where it is)
repeats words after you now and then


Recognising people as people
relates more to other people with sounds and gestures
imitates other people more often
clearly wants to play games with people more often
calls family members - each might have their own sound or gesture

recognising people in different circumstances
makes silly faces to his mirror image and laughs
looks at a thing or person in the room and then looks for it or them in the mirror

recognising emotions
shows jealousy when another child gets mummy's attention
comforts a cuddly toy when dropped or thrown
acts extra sweet when wants something
exaggerates mood to let everyone know how he is feeling
starts to cry when he sees another child cry


switching roles
can initiate a game by himself eg peepo
uses bottle to feed mummy
asks mummy to sing a song and claps along
asks to play hide and seek (eg by crawling behind something)
asks to play building blocks by handing you a block


Will do the toys and activities next time 

Ollie by no way had everything ticked and the 1st section only 2 were ticked - have loved the ww book - when Ollie is going through a fussy phase we look it up and it is amazing to see him develop!


----------



## cutelou101

No idea why people do things like that. Can't get into link 

What age does wonder weeks go up to helen?


----------



## hb1

1 & 1/2 years - it's great, it explains what development is going on as they learn to perceive the world and their understanding develops. It advises when to expect fussy phases which lead up to a developmental leap, what to look out for, skills they develop and toys and games to help and encourage them- it's scarily accurate - and you can see where your lo is developing faster and slower.

Ollie is definitely more of a mover than communicator but I think he's relatively on time - some things come easy and some slower.

He is going through a cute phase so he blows kisses and high 5's, takes you to the thing he wants you to do, he had some words before christmas but went quiet on that front for a bit but very recently some words coming back, he plays nicely by himself but wants you near, he loves exploring and climbs and walks everywhere, he eats with a preloaded spoon and eats most food - still no sttn tho


----------



## goddess25

Helen - you put me to shame.. I dont really notice what Livi is doing. I know that she doing ok but certainly no where near Ollie... I think it must be 2nd child syndrome, poor little thing.

Ollie sounds quite advanced he is doing great!

Sounds like a great book too.


----------



## hb1

but I bet Livi is talking before Ollie! And I wish I wasn't so tired from the sleep issues so I could enjoy it more - am thoroughly exhausted!


----------



## hb1

cutelou101 said:


> No idea why people do things like that. Can't get into link
> 
> What age does wonder weeks go up to helen?

you need to request access to the girly sanctuary :)


----------



## kanga

Go Oliver, you little star. Mummy and your CCA's (Cyber Cycle Aunties!) are very proud :plane:

I might see if they have the WW book in the library, it sounds really good. was it expensive to buy? I saw it on Amazon but it seemed a lot (£15ish I think)


----------



## cutelou101

I bought it on my kindle today for 6.49, quite a bit cheaper than paperback. Just bout to have a read while fo feeds.

Well done ollie, sounds like he is doing fab! Thanks will request access

Jo im sure livi is doing great! Has she had any first words yet? X

went to a farm with her boys today, had lovely time but both shattered now Fo walked across the park today pushing the pram. Getting few more steps without support between us too.


----------



## goddess25

You are right Helen, she has a really large vocabulary.

SO far we have mama, daddy, banana, cat, miaow, moo, doggie, teddy, bed, no, yes, all done, bye bye, hiya, bed,cracker, cup, sky train :), grandpa, and today she attempted to say Olivia. She is walking pretty well now too around the house. She is attempting to sing twinkle twinkle.

Euan had about 2 words at this age and while most people would not clearly be able to understand what she is saying, its pretty clear to us.

Lou - it sounds like you had a really nice time on your time away with the boys. It sounds really fun.

Rach - I love that you described us as cyber cycle aunties.... I do feel so close to you all since we have grown together as a little group. I love being a virtual auntie....:)


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds like she has a fab vocab already Jo! What a great little communicator you have! Well done livi!

Anyone have any ideas for a good foldable pram/pushchair/stroller (whatever they are called!). Need one for holidays, but needs to be one with wheels that don't puncture as we walk the dog in parks/woods etc. Had ordered a silver cross one but canceled order as it was never in stock and took them a week to tell me, despite telling me it had been dispatched twice!

Fo had his friend round today, and his mum told me he could tell animals apart in books (like where is the dog and he points) and shape sort. Worried i don't play/read with fo enough now! He is very good at play by himself, and worried i've taken advantage of it. I've always never looked in books and just marvaled in what he is doing rather than comparing to books. Hope my relaxed approach isn't holding him back! DH thinks i'm being silly as he knows some words like light, which he loves to blow on and off!


----------



## hb1

that's why I liked the ww- it underlined little behaviours and very subtle skills that pass you by if you don't look for it- I never worry about Ollie's development or compare with others


----------



## goddess25

I dont think your holding him back. Euan loved books from a really early age about 9 months he liked to try and turn pages etc.. but Livi is not really interested. This week she has started bringing me books to look at but for 5m or so. 

Foley sounds like he is doing great Lou. I used to always compare Euan to his little friends and he was always behind. At that age neither of mine could point at animals in a book. Livi cant do it now... although she will point at a picture of a cat and say cat, miaow but that is the only one I think.


----------



## goddess25

Not sure if I mentioned that I didn't think I was ovulating since CMetc is different post Livi. This month got some OPKs and decided to chart this month not that we are trying this month. Well it appears I am ovulating got the surge on D15 Friday and a big + yesterday so very pleased. 

Having a nice weekend so far hope you all are too.


----------



## hb1

it's always good to know the old ovaries are ticking over - so are you ttcing next cycle Jo?


----------



## cutelou101

Excellent news Jo! Are you ttc soon?

Thanks ladies, think I just had silly wobble, ive never compared before. Going back to my relaxed ways. Hes been v noisey today, and had another bruise on his head when he lets go but can't stand up.

Thanks for recommending wonder weeks, read his chapter, got few new game ideas to play with him now!

Hope everyone is having nice weekend x


----------



## kanga

Just ordered the ww book. Bit anoyed with myself that I didn't order it earlier but at least I will have it for the next one!

Really don't know when to tcc. Ideally we would tcc next January and have a baby born in Sept, Oct or Nov. But we all know you can't plan these things so grrr. We have had a few 'whoops' occasions this year and nothing's happened. What is everyone's thoughts on when to try for another.

I saw you in wtt the other day Jo! I sometimes have a little peeky in there! Great to know you are ovulating. x

:hugs: Lou. Glad you are feeling better hun. What is your work situ now x

How are the wedding plans going Helen x

I wonder how one of our founder members Lauren is doing. Its really nice seeing Livi grow up on facebook x


----------



## goddess25

I am planning on June as the first month to try, although Steven has not quite agreed yet :)


----------



## hb1

I need to join you guys on fb, I am on it but never used it before but I have since ollie was born - am rubbish at these things!

I think we need to sort out Ollie's sleeping before any ttc shannanigans - and also move house - so I reckon by the end of the year start ntnp and then step it up in march (as still want an xmas baby haha) but also if it happened then it would not interfere with the wedding - not progressed with plans yet....

No diet news - am going to ask dr to refer me to the dietician - rather than start off with weight watchers.

So I think will plan to aim for 3.5stone off in 12 months - but I need to get my starting weight when the dr weighs me (I have a wii fit but want to get a measurement at the dr and on the wii on the same day so I can follow my weightloss on that)


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a good plan Helen... and yes get yourself in gear and add us all on FB. Its nice to see pics of everyone and the little ones too.


----------



## cutelou101

Im sure youll get oh to agree Jo! 

Sounds like good plan Helen! 3.5st is nice a achievable too!

Rach I got book too, wish I had it earlier too. Mind you it said fo chapter was 40% in my kindle, so least get 60% of book! Thanks xx work wise im redundant on 31st August, need to look into how to sign on! 

Ttc wise, still thinking fo be only child. My friend asked me last week, and just said felt at mo our little family is complete. I shall cheer you all on ttcing! 

Helen def add us all in fb! X


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear about the redundancy Lou. Hope you figure something else out soon. 

I am so happy for you that you feel complete with Fo. You might change your mind in the future but yes some support is great thanks.

I worry a bit about me wanting a 3rd child... I hope that I feel complete once a 3rd arrives but I know Steven thinks I am trying to fill a void that being away from home leaves and he thinks its unfillable. I hope that isn't the reason. He thought that about Livi too and I love her very much and I feel a bit guilty that I want another child but I really do feel broody for another.

What do you guys think?


----------



## hb1

it shows that Steven does understand your wanting to move home - if he describes missing your family as an unfillable void - maybe say it's either a 3rd baby or move home hehe


----------



## goddess25

Wierd but I am actually ok with being here at the moment... I feel that things are within our grasp in terms of a proper home and I am close to having my drivers license and we will see. He certainly has a point...but I wouldn't give up having a 3rd baby to go home instead! If we could do both, and get great jobs, and get a house instantly then different story ;)


----------



## hb1

good that you're feeling more settled again Jo


----------



## cutelou101

I wrote a post this morning and it seems to have never uploaded!

Jo glad your feeling better about being there. Think if you would want 3rd wherever you are, then you def want 3rd!

Just worry if fo be ok as only child, people keep saying to me he be lonely and only childs always wish they had siblings. 

Went to spa today with my mum. Longest ive been away from fo! It took me 50 mins to express both sides. I was so late. no idea when ill have to get up before work if thats how long it takes!!


----------



## goddess25

B & B eats a lot of posts.

There are plenty of only children who are totally fine with no siblings. I think as long as you take them to playgrounds and other activities with children then he will be just fine. I only have 1 brother and I get on with him now, but we disliked each other till I was about 18 ish or a bit later. 

Hubby has 3 siblings and they are all older, he is closer to them now but he was not close to them growing up, his olderst brother was 14 years older and his youngest brother was 6 years older so he could not relate to him.

My point is that neither of us had a more rewarding childhood as a result... I am glad now that I have a sibling now that I am older. I dont think it added anything particular to the way I am now.


----------



## kanga

Have you got a double electric pump Lou, might be worth borrowing one if not, they are fab :thumbup:


----------



## hb1

I 2nd a double electricm- I got the medela freestyle and it did both sides and got 5 oz in total in 15 mins :thumbup:

I wouldn't let others negative views of only children put you off - only you can view how your family works - you may change your mind naturally ( as someone who starts off thinking they want the proverbial football team might stick at 1 or 2 once they have their 1st - but if you feel complete now why fight it?

I want 2 - occasionally I think how hard it is (which I think is mostly down to the sleeping inc the conapping which means I have no free time to address well anything let alone my future! And I think maybe I'll stick at 1 but I don't feel we are complete yet - but always subject to change haha!


----------



## cutelou101

I have medela swing single, do you know if it convert or id need to buy new one?

Thanks ladies, was just getting to me how people are shocked when I say I don't want another. Dh is happy with one too. His friend is only child and very close to her parents, still goes away with them now! Sorry to bring thread down, playing on mind I think as all new mummy friends talking bout wanting 2nd. Maybe ill feel broody when my friend has hers in july! Lol!

Jo dh siblings v simular to Stephens. His oldest is 14 years older, then 13 years then 7. He was actually closest to eldest who used to be old enough to take him westham and to watch westling.


----------



## goddess25

I wouldn't worry too much Lou. You are a fab family and if you feel done the only ones that matter are you, DH and Foley. Don't let pressure get to you.

Others tell me that I am crazy to be thinking about a 3rd when we are already so busy with 2 young ones and with having no support or a day off or even a lie in after 6am ever. I however dont feel done yet, and I only want 2 more now. I dont want any more after 40.

Therefore my point is you can't win either way!


----------



## goddess25

Oh and the single medela swing does not convert you would need to get a new one but you can rent them too.

I have a medela swing but it never worked that well for me unless it was at its highest setting and it was a bit too hard, I had a medela manual one too and it worked way better for me.

Helen -5oz in 15m must have been ace!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks jo! Its strange how people like to comment on other people's life decisions! But as you say it's how you feel. Thanks xxx

Im now wondering if something is up with my swing as swear it was faster than that before. It never seemed to come out that fast on Wed even though it was on highest. Have let it run with bottle attached and got rid of condensation, will do some other trouble shooting too. Have emailed local sure start centre that rents them. Think I'll rent hospital grade while I do my 7 n half weeks. 

Thanks ladies! Xxxx its friday! Anyone have any nice plans for weekend?


----------



## hb1

we're off to the icecream farm this afternoon as it has a soft play :)


----------



## goddess25

It might be broken.

I had a medela swing with Euan and it broke after a few months of use but I was pumping every 2 hours trying to up a supply but after a few months the tube that connects from the swing to the bottle wasn't doing anything. SO there wasn't really any suction being applied to my boob.

This time it was better, but it was heading for breaking when I quit BF.

Not planning on doing too much. We have 3 showings on SUnday so cleaning mainly but will try and enjoy tomorrow but doing something.

In the morning before Steven gets up will just take the kids for a walk to the park probably.


----------



## kanga

Thats a pain about your pump Lou but hopefully you can rent a double from your hospital and get a stash for when you're back to work.

Jo, they say you never regret the children you have but you may regret those you don't. I say go for it, it will all fall into place.

C is a nightmare tonight. He has been crying since he went down at 6.45 and its almost 9 now. He keeps sitting up. And generally just crying. 

Fridy was the same aparantly - I went out for the night so I bet Ralph was rocking him etc.

And last night Mum babysat until 10pm and I bet she did the same. He didnt slepe at all last night. he would only fall asleep being held. It was awful.

and now ralph thinks he has done a poo so going to have to change him, darn!


----------



## cutelou101

ooo yummy helen!

Seems like i fixed my pump! Looks like some milk got it, did a clean through and it pumped fine on saturday before college. Think i wil still rent from hospital though, as be much quicker, and may even get pump in at work so can get stash going. Hoping to get enough stash so i can go outfor a drink on last day of term with my friend who is also being made redundant. Only thing is he has only ever been fed by me before bed. so may need trial run first!

Rach hope Charlie settled in the end. Wonder if it's their age and they are working on something. Foley has been the same, one night would not go down, sleep in arms but scream when put down, other night up at 5, and last night woke up at 10! He is so normally easy to go down, amd wakes up half 6 to 7 everyday. odd. Maybe they are getting ready for a leap!

How did the house showings go Jo? Have you picked an area to move too?

Off to messy play this afternoon. Foley walked across the room for first time today, i totally missed it as was on laptop doing application! Just looked up and he was walking past!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Ice cream farm sounds fun Helen!!! I am taking Devon on a 'bug hunt' this afternoon, with Oliver. Hope it's not raining :-/ Lou, I am an only child, and I never missed out on anything. I do have 2 older stepbrothers (older being 16 and 13 years older) and I hardly see them. I grew up on my own, and was happy!! If you and Paul are happy with Fo being an only child then don't let others opinions bother you!! Xx Jo, personally I think if you want no 3 then you should go for it. I'm mixed at the moment, don't want anymore babies one minute, but the thought of never having 1 more upsets me a bit. I think deep down I would like no 4, but I don't think Rob does. Hope everyone else is ok? I joined WW last Thursday. Seems to be going well, fingers crossed I lose some weight this week!! Am doing Zumba once a week and lots of walking too. I have 29lbs to lose to get to my goal weight!! Xx


----------



## kanga

kanga said:


> and now ralph thinks he has done a poo so going to have to change him, darn!

haha

just read this back and it sounds lke I was saying that Ralph was the one who had done the poo :dohh:


----------



## kanga

I really want to get into Zumba Em, theres one at the end of my road. Whats it like, does everyone where spandex and dance really well? I have terrible coordination and ususally look like a muppet at exercise classes!

C settled finally at 11 and slep til 8.45 waking for a feed about 5. He went down first time tonight with no fudd, but now I have written this I am sure he will kick off any secone

Brilliant re Fo's walking Lou! Proud Mummy Day indeed :flower:


----------



## hb1

way to go Fo!

Good work on WW Em! 1st steps and all that!

:hugs: Rach -hope C has a better night!

hope the showings went well Jo.

The ice cream farm is fab -'wonderful soft play, lots of outdoor play areas, go karts, animals, mini golf, art den and a cafe and ice cream parlour on a farm - round the corner from my mum's house


----------



## hb1

I have zumba on the wii but yet to do it - as never without Ollie!


----------



## cutelou101

Well done on joining up with WW em. love to know whats zumba is like too, i have no co-oridination either and don't go to classes anymore as i'm always the one 3 steps behind or just standing there going 'how do you do that!'

Helen the place sounds lovely. is it far away? 

Rach glad C had a better night. Funny little things aren't they. Think fo was distrubed as he was learning to walk in his head. Went down fine last night, and had 12 hours so back to normal.

Jo hope your doing well x

Just back from tiny talk. Just about to type up some sign language handouts while little man sleeps. I'm going for a private pole dancing lesson this afternnoon (for fitness that is! lol!). I need to find some shorts, not sure i have any. Opted for private lesson first before group, in case i'm terrible at it!


----------



## goddess25

The Ice cream farm sounds lovely Helen.

Rach - your comment there about Ralph and the poo was very funny, I never even read it that way until you mentioned it again.

Emma - I feel sad too about having no more firsts in baby terms, I want to have another go at breastfeeding although Steven and I disagree with that, he doesn't understand why I would put myself through that again but I will tandem nurse after a few days so i dont run into the same issues that happened with Livi. I say go for #4, I have not convinced Steven yet that #3 is a good idea, lets think up strategy.

Lou - sound like Fo is doing great with his walking, its very exciting isn't it. He is quite the early walker. Livi is walking now really well but I would say it was 13 months that she was walking at and Euan was just over a year about 12.5 months. 

I would love to try ZUmba as everything else in Canada, ZUmba is just coming here its a bit backwards ;) I am awful at these things too, I am always the one that takes the entire sequence to catch up and learn it then they move on. I did Step for a bit and that was complicated enough for me.

I am ok, showings rubbish no good feedback. Steven and I need to talk about stuff, we are both struggling with our current situation. I hate not seeing him during the week and having limited time together at the weekends. I know its the only answer that works for us right now, but we need to discuss if this is what we want. I miss him desperately. I see him for approx 5 minutes from Mon-Sat noon. Enough time to say hi and bye. 

Don't think my job will be getting made permanent so back to square one..


----------



## cutelou101

Jo it must be so hard not seeing Steven very much during the week, you must miss him so much. Can you think of another solution so you can see eachother more? Job wise is there other positions you can go for? big :hugs:

Yeah it is very exciting - he's still favoring crawling, but it is funny to watch him go, when he falls down onto his bum he looks round like 'who did that'. 

Well ladies if your looking for some good all body excercise i'd reconnmend pole dancing! oh my word my whole body ached, and my arms are still killing me now. I wasn't very good at the spins, bit scary taking feet off the floor, but could hold onto the pole! Just can't lift anything now!


----------



## goddess25

It sounds like you did well with the pole dancing...well done on being able to hold yourself off the pole I would not have been able to do that. Going to try and not moan too much on here, going to leave that to my journal.. Had a crap couple of days but its the weekend yay!

Hope your all doing well.

Its my 38th birthday on Sunday so looking forward to that. I have 2 requests a lie in and breakfast in bed!


----------



## kanga

Hello all. Loving that you did pole dancing Lou, sounds very tiring though!

Hope you can get something sorted to see Steven more often Jo. I empathise as Ralph has worked late all week and went to the football today, so tomorrow will be the first time I've really seen him apart from to pass him his dinner!

Just posted in BC about fine motor development. C is no further along and gets confused/frustrated if you try to get him to hold 2 things at once. I would love a specialist to just view what he does to get their opinion but we have to jump through the HV/doctor hoops first - hopefully that will happen this week x


----------



## goddess25

Hopefully they can sort something out for your Rach, just to put your mind at rest! I am sure C is totally fine though.


----------



## hb1

keep stamping your feet till you get somewhere- I reckon that all will be fine but this is worrying you and you need someone to at least check him out - what do the hv and dr say?
What are his other skills like? How is he with communicating? Other moving? How does he play?


----------



## kanga

Still waiting for the hv meeting so I may just pop in on Weds if not heard anything by then.

Speech he seems really good at, he has quite a few sounds and his own little words that he likes to say like pob, pub, bab, gab and he babbles. He's crawling and pulling up too so no worries with the gross. It may be that he's just not focusing on the fine but I just havent seen any improvement in a long while and 'mothers instinct' and all that

Someone suggested he is ambidextrous so I can look out for that. Aparantly a cause of that is stressful births including a number of the following - induction, mother restricted movement during labour, continuous fetal monitoring, forceps. And a few other things that we had. Not sure how much I buy all that though as those sorts of births happene everyday!

Just trying to sort a few house things out atm to get my stress levels down. You know when you have a load of things in the back of your mind to do .. Heres my list!

- paint front room
- sell dining table
- buy new dining table (done) - basically a smaller extending one to take less room
- sell Charlies bouncer chair
- curtains up in his room (its way too light nowadays at bed time!)
- new sofa for living room (have been living with just one for almost a year! fine for us but when people come round its a bit embarrasing)
- shelves up in kitchen
- hooks up in c's bedroom for towel/coats

What do people generally do with their towels? We always seem to have damp towels strewn over the banister and it drives me mad!!

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. Personally I am SICK TO DEATH of the bloody rain xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

p.s. AF due today. I thought she was here last week as had some dark dc but turns out it wasn't af afterall. Really hoping it wasnt IB!!!!


----------



## hb1

eeeeek Rach - :test: !

sounds good on other fronts - you probably leave his room at night and he get a colouring book out he's stashed in his cot haha - have a look around for games to encourage these skills in the meantime.

We have a tall towel radiator - fits 4 towels easily so 2 for me (I have long hair so need 1 for hair) 1 for oh and 1 for Ollie - I was fed up of the bannister towel thing and our bathroom is downstairs -'replaced radiator in bathroom with heated towel radiator - it's brill..


----------



## kanga

lol re colouring book! 

His new bedtime thing is standing up and poking the tomy light show. Pretty sure he has worked out how to turn it back on as it is still going and I pressed it for 10 mins about 40 mins ago! I keep having to go in and lie him back down the monkey.

Will look into new towel rail -we do have one but its small and fits 2towels max (not even big ones) xx

I am too chicken to test!!


----------



## goddess25

:test::test: RAch come on.

We have towel rails and they are quite big, and the wet towels we usually leave over the shower rack!

It sounds like C is doing really well with everything else, I bet its because he is focusing on everything else and it will come but if you are still worried then yes i would still persist in getting him checked out.

We are fine over here, it was my 38th birthday yesterday and we had one of those simple but fab days. We dont do birthday presents for each other but Steven had taken a really nice picture of both kids together for me and put it in a frame to take to work, I started crying not because i was sad but I think it was the most thoughtful present ever! It was really sweet of him, its unlike him to be like that but most welcome.

Kids are find, Euan is going through a I hate Olivia phase and wants to bully her at every opportunity he can, he had settled for a bit and they were starting to get chummy for periods so not sure what has happened the past few days.

I have my driving test tomorrow and I am bricking it! Send me all good thoughts for 11:30pm tomorrow your time!


----------



## cutelou101

:test: rach!! Sounds like C is doing really well in all other bits, and i'm sure it will come but if your worried i'd push for it to get looked into. We too had a heated towel rail installed in the bathroom.

Happy birthday Jo for Yesterday! What a lovely thoughtful present for steven to get you! Bless him! Glad you had a nice day. Sorry to hear Euan has had a little change, hopefully he will go back to being chummy soon. Good luck with the test!!

Off to the farm today - as long as it stops raining that is! Off to cornwall next friday, hope it stops raining by then!


----------



## kanga

oo Jo, you are currently en-test - good luck!! Is it your first test?

What a lovely present too, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake: for yesterday. Full marks to Steven lol. Hope the chummy phase outweighs the bully phase hun and he settles down again soon. y brother was always bullying me as a child but we loved each other really!!

Hope it stops raining for you for next week Lou. Where abouts in Cornwall are you going - holiday cottage? x

I got a test out the packet today but then put it back because there was something there (TMI sorry) when I wiped. But alas, it has come to nothing. I think Af is just teasing me.

BooHoo to the rain being back!


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls. I passed yippee so I am now a driver! Need to get on our insurance and start driving alone for a bit before getting out there with the kids. It was my first test in Canada, I had 9 lessons and started them at the start of March. I had lessons about 18 years ago in Glasgow and failed and have made half arsed attempts at lessons here and there since then. Super chuffed!

Lou hope you enjoyed the farm and have a lovely time in Cornwall sounds really nice.

Rach - hope AF turns up soon. Is it late? Could it have been a ??implantation bleed? Your story gives me hope about my kids potentially liking on another. He did a wierd thing tonight, he sees me taking folic acid every night at dinner so I told him what it was for. Tonight he rubbed my tummy and said mummy was taking a tablet for the baby! It was quite sweet.

I was pleased with Steven over the weekend, I know it was a super simple pressie but not normally his style. We will see if he follows up with it this week. This Sunday is mothers day here in Canada and I have not told him so I may or may not get a card. He did give me a congrats card when I got home for passing my test, but I saw that he had 2 cards in his pocket so he was covering all his bases ;)


----------



## cutelou101

:yipee: well done jo! go you! first time too! hope you have fun out practing with the car!

Rach are you late then??

Nice day at the farm yesterday. went to get fo weighed today. hate way hv presume things. its always presumed he is bottle fed not breastfed, then when i corrected her she said, does he sleep through the night as that can be a problem with breastfed babies. to which i reply yes, and for many months. she also got funny with me as i'm doing blw. i just feel like saying, i just want him weighed - no need for questions! sorry rant over!


----------



## kanga

:flower: well done Jo, brilliant news, you are now mobile! I bet that was a second card for you - we shall see come Sunday!

Hugs Lou, I can imagine that's v v annoying. HVs seems so useless and out of date. Just goes to show you are in the minority so well done with your bf and blw efforts! They are quite good at making you feel rubbish aren't they.

Yep late. AF due Sunday. Have had spotting on and off and tummy cramps on and off. Did a test this morning which was neg after a minute or two. When I went to put it in the bin about 30 mins later it was positive but assuming its an evap. Crikey x


----------



## hb1

yey Jo :wohoo:

:ignore: hv lou - she'd have had a field day with me haha

your period is one big cliffhanger Rach :)

currently being all insomniac - as if I didn't have enough sleep issues :cry:


----------



## goddess25

Rach -Hope it was an evap line....and your AF shows up.

Oh and the other card in his pocket was a blank card with sorry you have failed your driving test......bla bla bla.

not sure if I can afford car insurance, its really really really (into infinity) expensive over here. You have to get your basic insurance with the government insurance company and you can shop around with a few companies for extra auto insurance on top, but most people do it all with the government insurer, and we reckon I will be about $3500 for 1 year. Steven is just over $2000 per year with all his no claims discounts and it maxes out. You don't MOT your car here though and you don't pay a road tax its included in your insurance.

Need to scrape the money together so I can get mobile.

Lou - glad you had a nice day at the farm, and HV can be annoying I imagine. 

Helen - hope you can start sleeping normally soon.


----------



## cutelou101

Wow Jo! thats expensive! Not sure if exchange rate is same as when we went, but working it out on that, ekk! Hope you manage to find a way so you can get out on the road x

Hope you got some sleep Helen. Shall start my next weighing session with he's fine just a weighing please no chit chat!

Rach your AF is playing games with you, maybe just a really light one this month?? Maybe give it a few more days and test again?? Thanks Rach - they sure are. Why do they have to question you?? As DH said when i told him, what's it to her if he doesn't sleep through, you didn't bring it up so why ask??

Off swimming in a bit once little man wakes up (hope i don't have to wake him, never pretty). He has started crying when we do the 'foley ready go' before going under water, so he is no longer doing under water swims. Hope he comes through it as really wanted to do the underwater shoot next term! Going to talk to teacher today, thought it was because he was tired from jo jingles in morning, but last 3 weeks he has had normal nap and still doing it :shrug:


----------



## kanga

Charlie has started not enjoying swimming as much too Lou. Hoping its a phase. Are you doing waterbabies? We switched to dippers and divers but I am thinking of switching back. D&D is no fun - its like boot camo for babies and is all about teaching them life saving skills. Its all a bit serious really and I just wanted it to be an enjoyable thing for us both to do together.

You best get saving for that insurance Jo, how do ppl cope over there seriously!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Rach - he does still enjoy it (we do water babies) and we did 'horesy horsey' last week where he is on our back and giggled the whole way round. Guess it might be an age thing. boot camp for babies is not what you want for swimming! bit of life saving skills, but majority fun please!


----------



## kanga

cutelou101 said:


> boot camp for babies is not what you want for swimming! bit of life saving skills, but majority fun please!


Indeed. Called WB today and am starting with them again on Wednesdays from May 16th! Its advanced 1, what level are you doing? I want to do horsey horsey lol!


----------



## cutelou101

We are the end of intermediate 2, so start advanced day after you for new term! Yeah horset horsey is fun. Actually its been v good this term, using big mat, diving in and jelly in a plate. Its just theunderwater bits we don't do! 

Teacher thinks it may be as he's started walking and lots of development, so caused a wobble. Shes sending me some info on it


----------



## kanga

Ah cool!! We do jelly on a plate and jumping/leaning in. They underwater stuff is a lot different in that they keep the babies under for ages and wait for them to roll onto their backs, then youre not allowed to pick them up from back float until they are calm. Bit regimented really. And we dont use name ready go anymore which just seems plain mean. Do wb still used n-r-g?


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah still n r g, thats when fo pulls a face abd starts to cry. Thats strange they keep them under so long? Was you able to get out of your other one?


----------



## kanga

I darent ask to cancel because I have already swapped classes (time/day) twice. And I sometime dont do things she asks us to do (an underwater when he is crying for eg). So I am worried she will be offended and think I dont like her classes if I cancel. As i write this, it sounds a bit silly. So it looks like we will be double swimming for 10 weeks!! lol


----------



## hb1

we do puddleducks - they start off as floaties, then splashers and now he is in kickers, sounds a bit like wb although today the teacher threw them at us which wasn't as sadistic as it sounds.

Ollie has always been calm in the water - sometimes too calm haha waving at people while we're trying to do stuff - today he was on my back was we were going round and he was meant to hold on but was busy waving at someone's nana watching on the side lol


----------



## kanga

That is so cute Helen! Sounds like he really loves it, That's how C used to be until we joined the nazi-baby-swimming-training! Hoping to get back to that by going to wb. If its better at wb I think ill just stop going to dippers x


----------



## kanga

I am so unhappy right now. Charlie has started hating going to bed and cries for ages when we put him down. He also wakes 2-3 times for a coupld of sucks on his botle then goes back to sleep.

He wo't co sleep - putting him in bed with us, he just keeps crying. I wish that comforted him but it doesnt. so long story short, he ends up just crying for ages (up to an hour sometimes) as I am sick of making a bottle up for him then he has 3 sucks and goes back to sleep.

Hes also started getting up super early, like 5.30 today. We left him crying for an hour today but he just wouldnt shut up, so ended up in bed with me and he went back for a bit. I wish I knew what his problem was. I wish he would just sttn. He used to. everythings just getting worse and not better. 

He has also started kicking off at nap times. I have to take him out in the pushchair to get him to sleep.


----------



## hb1

teeeeeetthing?


----------



## cutelou101

Bloody post got swallowed from this morning again. May be developmental, maybe he is working on something new as that can affect sleep?? Fo sleep was disturbed right up to the day he started walking. Waking up for 5 min sucks then back to bed. Strange. My friend having the exact same prob at mo too, just crying the moment she's put down, so your not alone xx. Hope you have better night tonight.

Hope everyones well, went cinema today, first time since fo was born.


----------



## hb1

ooo yes developmental is another one - I always go with teething angst as ollie has been constantly teething for so long - only 4 more teeth left to get and I think he is teething them now - well my nipples say he is anyway - he is also off his food and won't let you feed him, more frequent wake ups and early waking...


----------



## kanga

Hope its the teeth. 3 new ones this week and poss a fourth coming aswell. Last night was better, he went down much better.

Had total meltdown this morning. We were supposed to be setting of for a christening at 9.30. I asked R to get ready for 9 so if we were late it would be 9.30 anyways. So at 9.40 he is ready to help pack the car. I got up, showered, washed hair, got C ready, washed, did his bag/food for the day. Got the pressie ready. All R had to do was get bloody ready. And I had a total cryathon at 9.45 when he wasnt ready. I couldnt stop crying. It has totally runed my day, I am still upset about it now. Is this a bit ridiculous?

I think its the pnd making me hang onto upset like this. I thought I was getting better. Lack of sleep doesnt help either.

Do your oh's help when you are going out somewhere? or do they just get themselves ready and its up to you to sort baby/yourself? He has no regard whatsoever to the fact that there issomeone else to get ready apart from him. He was even ironing a shirt at 9.15 when he could have done it last night. I got up at 7.30 to have a bloody shower ffs. 

sorry for the rant, really needed to get that out x


----------



## hb1

might need direction but he does help.

bet it was the teeth if he's pushing them through right now x


----------



## hb1

ps don't be hard on yourself, deep breath, take a logical all's done now attitude and choose to leave it behind as "one of those days"

next time micro-manage Ralph


----------



## goddess25

Steven is on occasions like Ralph but sometimes he is good too but he needs direction usually and he is always late.

Got on Stevens insurance for $66 so it turns out to go onto someone elses insurance its cheap but if its your own car then that is when the real hefty sum applies.

I was out driving today and yesterday with Steven and I did a bit myself last night so it was fine. I don't really like it though but I know that I need to do it. I can't imagine not being nervous in the car or hesitant or having the ability to read gaps etc when changing lanes. I hit the car bumper of a wall today in a car park and Steven was not happy which was fair enough and I really didn't want to drive it afterwards, but he made me.

The traffic is very very busy over here with huge intersections which I hate. 

Meant to mention going to see a therapist on Tuesday (how North American to I sound - I can say that I am having therapy)

I figured that I have too much stress in my life and a lot of feelings of guilt etc about home and well you know the moans, I go up and down emotionally and at the moment I am on an up moment although not manic incase you are thinking that, I think just normal. I know that I have too many downdays and spend a lot of evenings in tears so I referred myself to the counselling and psychology team at work, its free and confidential. I will go along and chat with them and see if they can help me sort a few things out and give me some coping techiniques. I have felt better since doing that too be honest!

Having a lovely weekend apart from knocking the car into the wall.


----------



## hb1

after a while you can't imagine not driving and the car becomes an extension of you.

Hope the therapy sorts a few coping mechanisms out for you.


----------



## goddess25

I hope so! I don't want to feel like a bag of nerves every time I sit in a car. At least when Steven is there he can still point out mistakes etc but by myself I don't entirely like it and I know it will get easier the more I do it. I think I am more worried because the driving over here is awful, today I drove myself just up to the mall so about 5m there...and a taxi was following me the entire way right up my backside and tooting his horn at me the entire way... for dangerous stuff too. Like stopping for a lady to cross and not moving as soon as she has passed my bumper, I waited till she was safely across a bit more before moving. You can turn right here on almost every red light and a lot corresponds with pedestrian crossings, its totally stupid! Can't remember what else he was tooting me for but for something that I did safely. There are a million crashes here every day, I have seen hundreds of cars go through red lights, I have seen hundreds of cars go the wrong way up a one way street, its the only place that I have seen ambulance drivers, and other emergency vehicles cutting you up on the roads... its really bad!

Anyway my appointment is tomorrow, I will see what she has to say. I feel that its good to go once and not sure if they will tell me that I need to go back based on my issues.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## hb1

the french blood runs through their veins haha


----------



## goddess25

Therapy session was ok, all the details are posted on my journal if you want to read it. Its too long to reproduce again.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo - just read your journel, hope you feel better getting it all off your chest and hope she is able to help you feel more settled and better in yourself. You are doing a fab job, it must be so hard being over there without help. How long are the sessions. Re- driving, they sound a bit mad out there, only driven in the US - out of boston up to new hampshire - but driving does become second nature, and you stop thinking about things so much. It's strange how it happens, but it does become more natural. 

Rach - think helen has good tip and micro manage him! he he! DH is pretty good, but has habit of doing things at strange times - ie we are rushing to get out and he decides now is the time the bathroom needs a clean - it's nice that he's doing it and all but not right then!

Car is packed and we are off to cornwall tomorrow. Just have fo swimming lesson in an hour, then driving to my mums to get rid of the m25 bit tomorrow. hope it stops raining!


----------



## kanga

Well done with the driving so far Jo, I hit the front of my car on walls all the time so you are not alone (usually in the multi storey!!). Glad therapy went well, is it cbt? I am finding mine v helpful, it doesnt fele like you are doing therapy but its a big help anyway.

Happy holidays Lou. Is the weather set to improve any time soon? We are off next week - it is currently raining in Crete!

Update on the AF saga from last week. AF was 3/4 days late and it was small spotting for 5-6 days ish. got up one morning and had bright red and a weird white clump which looked like an empty sausage (small one). So think I may have had a chemical. Still bleeding now on and off and no consistent amounts. Had nasty cramps last week but nothing recently. Not really upset about it (was on the day found the sausage thing but not a great deal), its just one of those things that happens for a reason. xx

Charlie is doing really well with his eating now. I have cut out most if his day milk and he pretty much eats anything now x


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls.

I have only had one session and its not CBT, just counselling in general. Its only short term so don't think it will happen long.

Its 8.30pm and I am knackered... the women wanted me to write about my times during the week that I feel tired and overwhelmed, angry bla bla bla and this is one of them. came home from work tired and saw 3 loads of washing chucked onto the bed, ok I know I am lucky to have a spouse that does the washing when I am at work but just dumping dry load after dry load on the bed was pants. Put all that away before dinner, kids are now in bed and a total bomb site awaits me downstairs. The living room is a tip and the kitchen needs cleaned, dishes done and the floor needs washed, its covered in paint from our nanny and apple juice and I dont know what else so I know it will be about 10pm before I am done then its bedtime.....all I can say is PANTS!

Have fun in Cornwall Lou, it will be ace!

Rach - Crete will be fab, have never been but I am sure you will get some nice weather. Sorry to hear that you think you might have had a chemical. :( :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Hello all. Just checking in to check out, as we are off on holiday tomorrow. Packing almost complete (Charlie sure travels heavy!) and we are just having a push on the milk and eggs by having fried egg sarnies with hot choc for dinner! Had no idea what to pack for him really so he'll be living in vests and swim nappies and baby grows. Looking forward to it actually, even the flight, and for dh to have lots of time with C. have a great week all xxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Have a wonderful time, its going to be such fun having a proper holiday.  Have fun!


----------



## hb1

crikey you're brave Rach - I know lots of folk manage it and Jo did long haul with 2 but I'm a wimp haha 

have a fab time!

afm exhausted - ollie up 1 or 2 hourly at the mo :(


----------



## hb1

how are all the lovely ccms?


----------



## kanga

Howdy Helen. How's O's sleep now, hope he's going a bit longer between wakes for you. Does he need feeding or just cuddles? 

Returned from hols yesterday - took 4 hours to do the 1 hour trip home from Gatwick. Got half way home (stopped as C did a massive poo and vomit) to realise we had left one of the bags on the pavement outside the car. We were packing the bags in and just jumped in the car and left the most important bag which contains the following - 3 passports, wallet, purse, 2 blackberrys, steriliser and 5 bottles, among other things. NIghtmare! So i need to go back at some point and collect it!!

Also, returned home to v bad news re our youngest cat. Found out that she has leukemia and we are going to lose her sooner than we wished (she is 3 years old, just), we don't think she will go much longer and we dont want her to be in pain or suffer so we have to pick the right moment. It is devestating.

How is everyone

How was your holiday LuLu x


----------



## hb1

What a nightmare about your bag! How was the holiday itself?

:hugs: sorry about your furbaby Rach - very sad :(

Ollie's sleep is up and down at the mo -'would give anything for a full night!


----------



## kanga

I bet! They must seem like a lifetime away but when you get them back you will be reminiscing about them. 

I think we will be saying goodbye quite soon, she doesnt like being picked up and is very hot. Can't stand to think she might be suffering. She does go out if I go out and seema little perky but I know she is struggling :cry:


----------



## hb1

oh bless her poor little thing :cry: it's so tough


----------



## goddess25

Rach - sounds like you had a nice holiday. Hope you got your bag ok when you went back to the airport. Is your little man still unwell.
So sorry to hear about your cat, it sounds awful! A young little thing, thinking of you, its not easy thinking about timing. :hugs:

Helen - so sorry to hear that you are struggling to get sleep with Ollie. Its so hard when you cant sleep properly. Hope your doing ok apart from that.

Lou - Are you back at work yet? How is it going?

I am doing ok, had a little trip away with Steven and the kids in a lovely place called Osoyoos. It was nice but it was a 5 hour drive which was a bit long especially for Livi, she was going crazy. She hates being in her car seat. Euan had to get out to pee about every 10m and every time he got out his car seat, Livi thought she was getting out so was super excited to then be utterly filled with anger when she realised she wasn't.

It was nice, spent lots of time at the beach and felt like me. How I have missed that. I felt like me, I felt like a mum and Steven and I felt like us, it was perfect.
Back to reality with a bang yesterday...it was a horrible day but much better today.

Having the most amazing conversations with Euan right now and Livi is talking up a storm with more and more words each day!


----------



## hb1

wow well done Livi and nice to hear all is well with Euan  sorry had to giggle a little about the car journey - reminded me of long journey's when we were little- just the flip side now - sounds like a nightmare but you can look back and laugh (if a little hysterically ) glad you had a good time and felt better.

lots going on -'we have a complaint with environmental health about the hotel next door - new owners seem to think they have carte blanche to act like a nightclub so that is stressful, we want to rent our house out and rent elsewhere - to get 3 beds and a better location but are in negative equity :-( so can't sell - so that's stressful, need to lose weight but finding hard with ollie and his sleep - plus it's hard when you're shattered! I feel I need to find me as well - and so tired and so much to do that seems like a world away


----------



## goddess25

Helen it sounds horrible with the hotel next door, thats not helping your sleep and stress levels I am sure. If you ever want a free place to stay my house is always open...;)
It must be hard being in negative equity and knowing that you cannot sell. Our place isn't selling either its been on since January, we have had a tonne of viewers but no luck! We are getting close to taking it off the market I think fed up with the showings every week.

Don't know if I mentioned that Euan has been complaining of a sore tummy for months, sometimes it seemd real, other times its a manipulation technique...I took him to the doctor last wednesday and she wanted us to get a couple of poo samples for him. He had lots of diarrhoea last week so it was easy enough. OUr doctor called and wants to see him again so he must have an infection in his poo or something. He seems to have stopped complaning about a sore tummy.

What he is doing though...is being a little manipulater and it shows you how kids can get you into trouble. He hates going to bed right now and wants to sleep in our bed. When I am making him go to his own room, he throws a strop telling me he isn't happy, when I ask him why he says because your hitting me. I ask him where and he says you were hitting me on my face. Now I have NEVER hit him on the face (unless I am having a severe case of memory loss ;) on occasions he has had a tap on his bottom when I have lost it but come on never on the face or anywhere close. If anyone heard that they would think I have a little abused child. Two nights in a row we have had the same monologue while trying to get him to bed.

Very strange but a bit funny too as long as no one else hears.


----------



## hb1

can you try the kissing game 

you give him a kiss goodnight and say you'll be back in a minute to give him another kiss, come back within a minute and give him another kiss goodnight. Tell him if he is quiet and tries to go to sleep then you'll be back in a couple of minutes to give him another kiss - go back 2 mins later. Then keep repeating but extending the time before you go back (not sure whether you tell them it's a longer time or not)


----------



## hb1

hope Euan's tummy is ok.re the manipulating - where on earth do they learn this stuff ! 

The negative equity is v annoying (we bought beginning of 2007 :dohh: but if we let and rent elsewhere at least we can clear that whilst still moving on with our lives - fxd!


----------



## goddess25

Hope that works for you, fingers crossed!

I think I will try the kissing game every night this week its been about 9pm before getting him to bed... last nights conversation was very funny though. He told me that he was very unhappy about it being bed time and he wanted to sleep with me. I told him he had to go to bed and then he said he couldnt go to bed because he was very sore and he needed snuggles, I asked him what was hurting and bless him he said it was his hair that was sore! I obviously had to pretend that I was making his hair better with some kisses while trying not to laugh about it.

DH took him to the Dr today and apparently his poo was full of crystals and the doc has give him chewable good bacteria tabs for his bowel. Obviously being Steven he didn't ask any questions about it, so I resorted to googling and google said its very rare in young children but usually related to some sort of parasitic infection. We have to repeat poo specimens in 4 weeks.

Thanks for the tip H.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi girls,

Sorry i have been AWOL, went straight back to work after we got back from holiday and it's been very mental here.

Just trying to catch up.

Rach sorry to hear about the fur baby, how sad, big :hugs: hope you got back all your bits in your suitcase.

Jo - hope Euan's poo sorts it's self out now you have something for it. The kissing game sounds good! 

Helen - hope you manage to rent out and get somewhere else. x

Half term for me so will try get up to date and back on a bit more


----------



## kanga

Happy first birthday Foley :cake: 

Hope he ahd a fab party Lou and that he enjoyed his birthday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lou - your holiday sounds lovey as does the party. Can't believe how fast all our babies are growing up. What job are you back at? Did you apply for a new one? How is it? Who has Foley when your working?

Rach - Hard to believe it will be C's 1st birthday soon too. DO you have any plans?

Well we are on our 1st cycle TTC #3 child, its a bit daunting but exciting at the same time!


----------



## hb1

wow - happy 1st bday foley! And Rach's mid summer babe's bday soon!

wow Jo - brave lady - true Scottish determination!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Ladies! he had a fab birthday, great party - he had so much fun and was truely knacked after! I'm still tired - didn't help i was back at work 4 days a week before hand so still recovering from that.

Jo - very exciting! Fingers crossed for you!! xx It's same old job, being made redundant on 31st Aug, so had to go back for a bit. I'm applying for a job today - really nice school my friend works at, ideal job for me. Mean me going full time though and DH part time as i can earn more than him, which is a bit daunting. DH is taking 4 weeks parental leave to have fo for the period i have to go back for now, then his parents will have him for last 2 weeks. If i get a job then we will sort out something more permentant child care wise.

rach can't beleive C is almost 1 too! it goes so fast!

House tidying today - new toys need to find a home, old toys put away etc. but i'm just so tired i just want o curl up!


----------



## goddess25

Ah I see, never realised that you had to go back for a bit before being made redundant. Fingers crossed for the job, hope you get it. Will you be using your sign language for it.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo xx unfortutanly no - but help pay for me to continue training to be a interpreter (or at least next few levels. Just normal teaching job with small responsibility


----------



## goddess25

Great stuff...


----------



## hb1

aaarrr responsibility - I remember it well


----------



## kanga

not sure my brain can cope with responsibility any more! God help my colleagues when I go back to work!


----------



## goddess25

Rach I think we all get that feeling when we are contemplating the return to the workforce...its tough but your brain does catch up again quite quick and then its lovely to be doing adult stuff.

I am now officially in my TWW of my first cycle...already symptom spotting like crazy and I am only about 3dpo so a bit premature ;)

Other news is we think we have sold our house...we got an offer today and we have given a counter offer so we will find out tomorrow if its going to happen.


----------



## kanga

yay to the tww. It's like the old days! Keep us posted with your ss, are you temping? And fab news on the house, yay!


----------



## goddess25

Thanks Rach it is like the old days except its just me doing it this time and so many of us have fallen away from B&B. 

I am symptom spotting like crazy and my testing date is not until 23 June so a bit away....having waves of nausea, lots of CM, and I smelt a smell today that I have not smelt since I was duffed..I cannot imagine though it would happen that fast at my age. We will see. If I am not then going to miss a few months as our move out date is 10th August...then try again once we are sorted.


----------



## cutelou101

Yay to the house Jo! Move out date already too! Do you have somewhere to go to? Fingers crossed on the tww! just over a week now to go!

Rach your brain does catch up - but i still get blank moments when i forget what i was saying (bit embassing in front of the kids saying 'what was i just going on about??)

Another week done, been tough, had a very bad lesson this week. Had some tears. 5 weeks to go. Applied for another job, no responsibility and part time....just gotta hope i get interview to one of them!

Hope your all well


----------



## goddess25

I am sure you will get the interview your putting a lot of work in to learn new stuff. Sorry you had a bad lesson, doesn't sound like fun!

We are looking at new houses this weekend which is fun...we saw quite a few today and 2 that we really liked..but not sure we can afford it even though its approximately 200k under our mortgage pre approval. We had to cut the trip short as the wind screen wipers in our car would not come on...of course it was pissing down..we had to drive for about 15m to the nearest mazda garage which was a bit hairy...to get them fixed.

We are going back tomorrow to look at another 6-7 houses without the kids this time so it will be much better.


----------



## kanga

Hey Sisters, I need a spot of help please. I've just posted in BC but hopefully you can all help me too.

C needs his next car seat , he is still in the 0+ seat.

I've looked into seats and want a 1+ seat, which lasts up to about age 4. I'm finding the market a minefield.

Which seats do you all have and are you happy with them. Do you recommend a particular seat?

TY x


----------



## cutelou101

Jo how did the house viewings go? Find any you liked?? Thanks I hope so!

Rach, we decided to stay rear facing and went with britax 2 way elite. Happy with it, expect foley threw up in it on 2nd day in! Not much fun on way to mums!! It can be rear or forward and goes up to about 5 to 6.

Off to see avenue q tonight, then the zoo tomorrow


----------



## goddess25

We have put an offer on a house that has been accepted...although we have an inspection on our house tomorrow that the buyers are coming too and I am worried that they are going to change their minds and pull out.


----------



## goddess25

Oh and car seats..

I have a britax marathon for Euan and we rear faced him until he was just over 2 and now he is forward facing.. and he will be in this seat for another few years I would think.

I have the seat for Livi, she is smaller than Euan so I plan on rear facing her for longer.

I am happy with the seats and they have a really good safety record. The only thing is they are very bulky but its not a problem if you not planning more than 2 kids. It works! I would recommend them.


----------



## hb1

we have a rear facing besafe izi combi isofix and it's fab - one of best on market

have a lovely time Lou

Fingers crossed Jo!

have got new car - 2004 vauxhall zafira - a tank! And have booked 3 nights in anglesey 30metres from the beach in a little cabin - so plan is on the tuesday df comes with us to farm tots - farm based toddler group (nibbled by a goat today!) have a lunch there as it's an organic farm with shop and cafe - lovely outdoor play area to eat lunch - then ollie should nap all the way to anglesey! - the sunday b4 there's a peppa pig thing nearby that we might take him to, then on the monday soft play or walk in forest depending on weather then the tuesday as described then chill out on the weekend after.


----------



## goddess25

Helen, it sounds like you have some really nice times planned ahead. What or who is Peppa Pig? Is it a tv show? Is your car a minivan? Can't remember what they called them in the UK? People carrier? Sounds great! I am looking for something similar and probably going to buy a Mazda5.

The subjects (missives) come off our house on Friday so after Friday the buyers are contractually bound to buy...and we bought a house on Monday. Its a new house and and our offer and all our demands have been agreed which is exciting, although scary. The other good news is our nanny has agreed to come with us...


----------



## cutelou101

Jo! That's great news all round!! What's the new house like and where is it?

We have a scenic helen, bit tank like, mpv I think they call them. Love it though. I wanted that car seat, but only one fits our car due to under floor storage!

Sounds like some great fun plans ahead helen! Hows the move going?

Counting down days here! Bit tired, and had tinnitus in my other ear yesterday which worried me. One ear is enough, but gone today. Have to do lung capacity diary too for 3 weeks. Im falling apart! Lol!


----------



## goddess25

The house is great..its in a place called Langley and its a new subdivision of here which is all new houses, they are building a new school, playparks, and walking/biking trails in the development too. Its 25m East of here so the commute to work will be about 1 hour by car going to work and longer coming home..

The house is on 3 levels..the bottom floor is the basement which contains a suite with 2 bedrooms, kitchen, living area bathroom and laundry room, you come out a door and there is a large room for use of the main house that we will use as a play area for the kids and art station..as well as a sleeping area for guests. There is a small bathroom there and it leads to a staircase going up to the main floor. There is kitchen, big living/dining area, there is another family room that we will make a kid free zone, and a den which is fairly big that we will make into a study. Upstairs is 4 bedrooms, 1 ensuite with jacuzzi bathtub (which will be awesome). There is a garden and detached garage with a huge parking space next to it for a RV...(so N American) and there is a covered porch area at the front of the house.

We are going to see it on Sunday to do an inspection.

On TTC front POAS today and it was BFN..AF due Friday/Saturday and have no idea when I ovulated this month. Will POAS again if no cycle on Saturday..

Going to give it a miss for a few months or just not actively TTC since all the heavy lifting while pregnant probably isn't the wisest move on the planet..given my history!

You must have been quite scared with tinnitus in the other ear...I can only imagine what that is like. WHy are you doing the lung capapcity for your lung function..do you have asthma?


----------



## cutelou101

The house sounds so lovely Jo! And what a wonderful new area, with new schools and parks. I love houses with those porches! The basement sounds great too, extra little space for visitors. Fxed for pos this weekend. It might happen when you least expect it!

I randomly did a lung capacity test at a fete at a nhs stand. It was free and me and my friend thought might as well. I came up with average lung age of 53! So told me to go docs. Docs now monitoring it to try abd work it out. Never had asmatha before


----------



## goddess25

Thanks Lou, we are excited although nervous too.

You must have got quite a scare with the lung tests, hope they figure out what's causing it. Have you recently quit smoking? Any breathlessness, pains in the back where your lungs are? At least your getting followed now...hope you get some answers.


----------



## hb1

oh no Lou - hope everything is ok!

wow Jo - sounds amazing!


----------



## goddess25

Hope your doing ok Helen.


----------



## cutelou101

Never smoked in.my life! The nhs women and doc asked me same thing! No pain, just out of breath easy. I had put it down to being unfit! Hopefully all ok

Hope you both have good weekends! Hope the house survey thing goes well jo xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!!! So sorry I haven't really been on, hope you are all doing ok, and the ccb's too!! Hope you're feeling ok Lou? Wow Jo!!! Can't believe you're ttc no 3!! And found a house!! So excited for you!!! We're so busy atm, as u prob know from facebook, we're moving!!! Just decorating and it's a nightmare with 3 little ones and no help. Love the house though, and it's so much more child friendly too! Does anyone have any ideas about how to choose a primary school? That's the next thing I need to sort! Have you poas yet Jo? We're definitely not ttc, but I am a week late, my af has been irregular since having Oliver, with 2 af every month, but had none since last month :-/ bought a test today to do with fmu so.... Xxxxxx


----------



## kanga

oo Em :test: and tell tell tell. No advice re schools I'm afraid, I am yet to reach that minefield!

Any pics of the house Jo, it sounds perfect. Can we come and live with you?!

The izis pricey, ouch, looks great though. He is still in the baby seat, really need to get the next one soon.

C is on the verge of walking.

LuLu - sorry abot the lungs. Lucky you did the random test. Keep us posted.

I wonder how our other CCMs are who are ttcing - Lucy any news? I wonder if Lauren is ttcing too


----------



## cutelou101

Happy birthday to Charlie for yesterday rach! Hope he had a fab day. Yay to the almost walking too, thanks, was bit random but least I know now. Got my blowy thing now.

Ekk!! Test em!! Are you moving far? Are you decorating the new or old one? School wise I'd read the ofstead reports of the ones in your area. See what grades they are. If your having troubles,e accessing them pm me on fb with the names of the schools and I'll have read through them, download n send on. Otherwise ask to view them while kids are there, rather than just open evenings. this is just from experience as teacher though, rather than parent.

Jo would love pics too!! How you doing?


----------



## hb1

wow rach - happy bday Charlie! And well done with walking - clever little chap!

good luck with the house move! How is Oliver now? He was poorly a while back

hope you're ok Lou

Ollie is doing well - lots of activities - farm tots, toddler group and swimming class plus social engagements inc zoo, soft play, the park. He is a lovely little chap with a wicked sense of humour - def working on communication at the mo - he's learning to walk out and about and knows to hold my hand or he gets picked up . Also noticed him doing role play by himself as he feeds dolls, teddies and animals with play food. Still no improvement on the sleep. On plus side not long till anglesey and our lovely week!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Well tested, and definitely BFN. Must just be the pill I'm on. Happy because we are definitely not ttc!! Helen, Ollie sounds lovely!!! We're moving to a little village just outside the city so a change but am looking forward to it!! Visited a school yesterday and decided I love it, so applied. Fingers crossed they get in!! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Lou hope your doing ok.

Rach - so glad to hear that you all had a nice party it sounded like lots of fun! Your welcome to come anytime...;) C is going to walking in no time...then the fun really starts!!

Em - so nice to see you popping in again. I see all your updates on fb. It sounds like your excited with the new house. Glad to hear that you had a BFN especially since you are not trying. When will you know if the kids got into the school. Fingers crossed. Are you planning on anymore kids in the future?

Helen - it sounds like Ollie is doing brilliantly...well done!

I am indeed TTC #3...have my AF right now. Missing out this month and will start trying again once we are in the new house. By that time we will have all the heavy lifting etc out of the way..

https://thehorns.ca/mylistings.html/details-23212798

This is the house we have bought...the photos are pretty crappy actually but you get the idea.


----------



## kanga

OMG Jo. House is A-mazing. Is that a red fire hydrant out the front? I love the look of the house, its just what I aimagine living in if I were to move across the water!

My friend is moving to Dubai and I'm really happy for her but also really sad. It will just be another reminder that I am alone here with no family (she is a close friend and a northerner so I always feel at home hanging out with her). It also makes me want to reassess my life anf maybe move to somewhere like Dubai for a change!


----------



## cutelou101

Love the house Jo! I'd love to have a house like that! I love houses with the big portch out front....in love with your new house! Fxed for a quick BFP for you once your all in your new home.

Em great news you found a school you liked. How long till they let you know they are in?

Helen sounds like Ollie is doing so well! Hope you enjoy your weekend away!

Rach sorry to hear your good friend is moving away, when does she go? How far away do your family live?

I'm good, made it through first stage of interview for a new job, got formal interview on Monday. Got more prep to do tomorrow.


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls, I am pleased with it and yes its a red fire hydrant outside the house. Really looking forward to moving in.

Rach - I can sympathise with you. I know what its like to be lonely, and not close to family. It will be just as hard for your friend moving away. Saying goodbye to all my close friends was the hardest thing I ever had to do. It gets easier with friends now as I had 3 best friends in amongst aqaintances...2 of the close friends have fallen away so I have 1 now. It doesn't get any easier saying goodbye to our families though.

Lou - well done on getting through the first stage of the interview. Good Luck for Monday?

What subjects do you teach? or are you in primary school? not even sure if that is what its called in England.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo i teach law and business. Job is for business, but may get to teach both if i get it. it's just sixth form (post 16) for really got fingers crossed as behaviour issues me a lot less! I'm secondary (11 to 18).

Thanks, all prepared now for tomorrow, but afternoon interview so be playing on mind all day again!


----------



## goddess25

Sounds interesting...so I guess you did law and business at uni before teaching. Never even knew that was a subject in school these days.


----------



## goddess25

How did the interview go Lou? Fingers crossed it went well.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks jo! My degree is in law. No call yet, hopefully tomorrow!

How's your week been

(this is my fifth time of trying to post!)


----------



## goddess25

Hoping you get a phone call soon.


----------



## cutelou101

I got the job and my best friends waters have just broke, so super excited tonight!


----------



## goddess25

Excellent..congratulations super chuffed for you. How is your friend doing in her labour...is the baby born yet?


----------



## kanga

Congratulations Lou! Sept start? :flower:

Ralph got offered a new job today which he interviewed for last week. His office will be round the corner from mine so we can commute adn lunch together, hurrah! Makes a great change frmo his working in London, grrr, rubbish commute dats are OVER

Charlie is walking too, he's walking really really well, everywhere!

At Mums this weekend for her 60th and its raining cats and dogs.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks rach and jo! Start in october after we get back from hols. My friend had a little boy, all over and done with in 12 hours. She's still in hospital so not met him yet as they only offer one visiting time a day at her hospital.

Well done Ralph! Do you work far from home rach?

Well done on charlie walking! Super fun!

Got fo first proper shoes today and got him measured foot wise now he is really favouring walking. Hope everyone is having nice weekend. Hope your having better summer weather than us Jo!


----------



## goddess25

COngrats Rach that Ralph got a new job... a commute and some lunches together would be super nice. Everyone has big changes coming, what a lot we have all achieved. Hope you have a good birthday at your mums.

SO glad to hear C is walking and doing really well, its fun and it sounds like you are feeling much better too. You sound quite cheerful in your posts...so happy that we are all doing better.

Lou - glad to hear your friend had a nice short labour. Its always amazing when you see and hold a newborn again, its so hard to remember that your kids were once that small and utterly dependent.

Sorry to say girls but yes summer has arrived here....its about 26/27 and it looks like that for the next 10 days ish...usually once it starts it lasts for around 4 months with small blips of a few days here and there.

I am driving Steven to work today and then taking the kids to a local park, with swings/slides/bike trails so Euan can ride his bike, there is a huge spray park and a small wade pool so taking all of our bathing suits and a picnic lunch. It should be a nice afternoon.


----------



## hb1

congrats Lou and Ralph! :yipee:

Charlie sounds like he's doing fab!

Sounds lovely Jo 

When I logged on I accidentally went to pg6 rather than the last pg and had a little read - so strange reading our conversation so long ago and after so much has changed!


----------



## goddess25

I have done that a few times too Helen...its a bit strange to look back on when we were all pre our babies...

How are you doing?


----------



## goddess25

Don't know if I mentioned that I am skipping this month in my TTC #3 baby mode as we will be moving in about 4 weeks. I don't want to be newly pregnant and carrying heavy boxes etc. 

Although just did an OPK and got a stonking positive so almost reconsidering but should hold my ground..

Hope your doing ok. I think my temp job is going to be posted permanent this week, I have to re apply for it though which is a bugger. Fingers crossed that I get it...not getting it when I am doing it will really be a kick in the teeth.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi ladies,
Oh gosh where do I start. i got so much to catch up on. Congrats Lou on the new job. Jo lets swap houses teehee!!
its been ages ladies and I thought I would pop in and see how we are all doing. I was pleasantly suprised that the group still exists and that you are all still in touch. Now I feel so guilty for falling off :(. I will just update you quickly. After a year off work I got back at the start of the year only to find the office where am located is closing end of this year and we are all being made redundant. I had to think quick, anyway I decided to go back to uni and start this sept doing midwifery. Am so excited and looking forward to it but really nervous. Gosh there is so much to fill you in on but time is pressing. I promise to occassionally pop in and say hello. Kaiden is a big lad now, we had a skwabble this morning because he wanted to wear his handy manny slippers to nursery :-(, screamed the whole way and instead of 'good bye mummy' I got 'mummy naughty'. Till next time girls, kisses to all the toddlers and baby dust to all you TTCing again. I may join you again soon.
xxx


----------



## goddess25

So lovely to read your update thekey..am a bit jealous about you heading to uni to be a midwife..I would love to do that. Its going to be a big change and a huge challenge but you have some life experience now of the whole process which helps hugely. Well done on the change. I love Kai saying naughty mummy - brilliant. 

please pop in again and let us know how your doing.


----------



## cutelou101

key! lovely to hear from you! good luck on your new start! What a lovely change! hope it all goes well! Kaiden sounds like he is doing great! 

Jo! Hope it all goes well applying for your job! big fingers crossed it gets changed to permentant! Ekk! what a dilemia! I say go with your heart! Met my friends baby, fo decided to put his snack on his head! was weird to think he was that small once! no broodyness. The opposite in fact! 

Thanks helen! hope your ok x

One week left at work, can't wait.


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear you had no broodiness...I am awful these days when I see a small baby I can't stop smiling like a nutter....its very wierd. I used to think people doing what I do now were nut jobs...

Woohoo to a week to go till you finish work that sounds great. How long do you have off before the new job starts?

Schools finished here a few weeks ago and they don't go back until mid September its a really really long break.

The jobs postings are up..there are 3 jobs going one permanent, one temporary to replace hopefully me going into it and also 1 mat leave coverage...I told the girls today that if I don't get the permanent job then I will stay temp but find something else which I think is reasonable.


----------



## hb1

yey the key! Glad Kaiden is doing well ! Wow his speech is fab!

fxd Jo! Good luck with the house move!

these days will fly by Lou - all the goodbyes - it's quite a cathartic experience I found....

Well Ollie has a bad cough - has coughed himself sick a few times- if no improvement drs on monday! He is ok in himself apart from the cough and barfing - just a bit on the odd morning. My sis had a baby 10 days ago - she had nearly gone for csection due to horrible borth experience last time - I really hoped she wouldn't and she decided against it in the end and had a fab birth - had to have gel to start her off but baby came in 6hrs from gel going in - she didn't have awful contractions and made it without meds - well paracetamol and g&a. She had a little girl and called her Lily after our grandmother who passed away at Christmas. Lily is 7lb 10oz - so dinky and cute!


----------



## goddess25

Helen - hope Ollie gets better soon.

Sounds like your sister had a great experience 2nd time around...fantastic.


----------



## kanga

Congratulations on becoming an Auntie again Helen, welcome to the world baby Lily. Hope Oliver picks up tomorrow x

Had an awful night here. Terrible argument with OH, C was crying lots and lots and was pretty much inconsolable. I saw red and so did OH. It was truly horrible.

I see your Avatar says hopeful Jo, how many dpo are you?! x


----------



## cutelou101

Jo - i'm starting at the beginning of october, so get quite a while off now, and going florida in september just before i start. Sounds fair to me Jo, hopefully you will get the permenant one. My new jobs temp too, review in feb.

Helen sorry to hear ollie is unwell, hope he's feeling better! Congrats to your sister!

Rach sorry to hear you had a bad night. Hope your day today has been better :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Lou - it must be nice to have the whole summer off. I guess its unpaid though. I would love to go to Florida..have you been before?


----------



## hb1

he's on the mend :) 

yey to hols Lou!

hx


----------



## kanga

Hey all. Still not really talking to OH and he has been in spare room all week.

How did you feel packing your 3 boxes up LuLu? Enjoy the long summer.

Glad he's on the mend H :thumbup:


----------



## cutelou101

glad hes on the mend helen!

jo - i get paid for the 6 week holidays as not redundant till then. then won't get paid till oct. need to be permenant by next year so get paid summer hols otherwise be v tight

sorry to hear you and oh are still not talking. hope your able to patch it up soon! when are you due back to work? felt bit sad yesterday as some of my students got upset, but felt ok today. i'm done now!

just been enjoying playing with fo this afternoon. nice to have some time off with him again


----------



## goddess25

Hopeful for the future rach as opposed to pg....didn't try this month...might off the next cycle will depend on how close it is to the move or afterwards..

lou glad your getting some pay...enjoy your summer it sounds awful

rach hope you have made up with DH.... its awful when you have a fight like that.

H glad olliepops is on the mend


----------



## hb1

hope you and ralph sort it out rach - it's hard when you have a child as you have little time to just have it out and so little alone time to sort out your thoughts!

so is anyone planning baby stuff over the summer ?- I def think ollie is an outdoor type bod - he loves being out - keeps bringing me his shoes and taking me to the door - even at bedtime - we're out so much and he just loves to roam - so I have a fine balance as can't expect him to stay in his pushchair all the time - he loves walking along - thinking of getting one of those little backpack pushchairs so he can walk more when out and about. Will have to see what's on - lots of baby groups finish over the summer which is a pain - as do our swimming lessons - and loads of stuff is so busy in the summer - would be great to live near the sea!


----------



## goddess25

Both my kiddos love being out doors too. Don't have too many plans...I find that I only have weekends with the kids and weekends at the moment are taken up with boring house stuff and no fun...we move in 2 weeks so looking forward to having some fun then. We have 2 weeks of holidays from Sept 10th but not sure if we can afford to do anything anyway....being together for 2 weeks is going to be a lovely treat in itself.


----------



## goddess25

Summer is a pain though for reduced activities....we have Euan in a summer camp but there is nothing for Olivias age.


----------



## goddess25

We move 2 weeks today and we have SOOOO much to do in the house, its incredible. We have hardly anything packed and I just can't be bothered. I suppose I have to get on it soon..;)


----------



## cutelou101

Helen all of ours stop too. been going out for picnics and to soft play places with him, playing in the garden. He loves to be outdoors too! it's such a shame they stop over the summer!! 

Jo - hope all the packing goes well, i can't imagine moving again (though i do want to in few years) all that packing. i'm sure it will all come together! Must be very exciting! Two weeks in sept sounds lovely! i'm sure you'll have a great time!

Off to our first olympic event on sunday - rowing - got out bag packed, flag, t shirt and reins for foley. but now rain is forecast so need to get him rain mack and some boots quick tomorrow as heading down to hotel in slough


----------



## goddess25

Have fun at the Olympics...it looks fab on the tele. Wish I could be there too and share in all the excitement.

Enjoy!

I have to do some house stuff this weekend, we are going to the house on Sunday for a final inspection and hoping that they have fixed everything that we asked them too. Looking forward to it actually.

We got word today that we have our exams for our Canadian citizenship test on 23 August, its like the worst timing ever.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Jo! Loved wAtching it on tv last night. Really looking forward to tomorrow now!

What do you have to do in your test? Do you need to revise?? Hope the house inspection goes well tomorrow. You must be getting so excited!!


----------



## goddess25

Yes we need to revise and I knew that the notice would come now with the worst timing ever. We put our papers in about 13 months ago, and you get notice to sit an exam and then you have to go to it or your case is put back again. Once you sit the exam it takes about another year before you hear anything. We are not allowed to travel outside Canada until we get it.

We have a study guide, lots of names, dates, declarations, govenrment stuff tonnes of Canadian history. Its a written exam and also multiple choice questions. I really can't be bothered with it to be honest. 

Never got to see the opening ceremony as I taped it off the wrong channel one of the asian ones and they talked cantonese the entire time. Hubby liked it as he is a huge underworld fan!


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck jo! does it give you benefits if you get citzenship? does that mean you can't leave canada until you get results or until you take the test?How did the inspection go?

Shattered after 2 days at the rowing. Got 2 days off before we have 5 days of olympic events and my first night away from Foley and whole day not seeing him (bit nervous about that one, but he will be with my mum then my dad is collecting him so i'm sure he will get spolit rotten and be fine).

Foley threw up everything last night at the hotel - all over the bed. they offered us to change rooms, but we ended up in a room right by a main road so OH asked to move again as he struggles to sleep with noise and our hotel the night before the people next to us phone was going off all night...so needed a good nights kip. They were very patient with us!


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear that you enjoyed the rowing....sorry Foley was pukey hope he is better now. You mentioned that you have 5 days of Olympic events coming up what are you going to see? Wish I was there it looks fab. Not getting to watch that much on tv since we are 8 hours behind and when I do get to watch it, its not live.

We cannot leave Canada until we actually get citizenship so around a year from now...maybe end of August 2013....I can't be bothered studying at all.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## cutelou101

We have track cycling, swimming, several athletics, hanball, hockey, waterpolo and modern pentathlon. Busy times, but very exciting. That's shame your not able to catch much of it, we have it on all day here!

So your not able to pop over to America then for shopping? How long till the move now? Are the kids excited?


----------



## goddess25

Wow you have a packed schedule coming up, it looks fab. It is on tv here, but when everything is live I am at work as I am 8 hours behind you. I get to see a few things in the evening but its generally all repeats. My favourite event is all things swimming.

Excited about the move, Olivia is oblivious and Euan seems ok, a bit up and down. 

No shopping to the states right now ;( which is probably a good thing.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies - how are you all???

Have been awol from here for a while, have had some health issues - been having heart palpitations non stop(literally 5 jumps a minute, every minute every hour every day) for nearly 5 months now, its horrendous, however after 5 months and every test known to man(did private and NHS) I know that I am not about to drop dead and I just have to live with it - I can take medication but not while TTC/pregnant or I can have an op - open heart surgery not really appealing to me at mo - for the time being and it may go away of its own accord!!!

Anyway that sort of derailed TTC for me - it was brought on by stress/exhaustion and running on adrenaline for too long according to docs!! I don't partic feel stressed though I have to say. Anyway back TTC now as I can hear a big clock ticking and I feel like have left it too late!! Wish I'd started trying when Thalia was 6 months!!

THis is first month for a while proper TTC and 5dpo I have just POAS hahahaha. BFN obvs.

Am totes jealous of several friends with babies T's age who are pregnant or already had number 2 but am managing to contain it.

Is anyone else TTC?

LOu have seen all your Olympic posts - I am soooooo in to it, its on 24/7 here(much to Thalias chagrin, shes a total TV addict, bad mummy) and we're off to Olypmic Park tonight, how did you get all your tickets??????? 

Jo are you moving soon? We've just bought a house - well we've exchanged, v excited, so glad won't be throwing money away on rent anymore. Its not big but has lovey garden for T - she LOVES being outside, even in paddling pool when its freezing. She is bonkers. 

Rachel, Helen how are you?? Has Toni had her baby yet??? Havent seen anything on facebook yet.

Right back to Olympics, really want couple more golds today so we can leapfrog the frogs on the medal table ASAP!!


----------



## goddess25

Lucy, so lovely to hear your update...it sounds like you have had a real scary time with your heart issues glad to hear its been looked at extensively it must have given you all such a fright.

I see you have Olympic fever from all your FB posts...so jealous of Lou going to tonnes of events. Its on the tv here but I don't catch much live and they are mainly showing events with canadians in it which is fair enough so I am missing a lot of the Brit wins but my team GB are doing fabulous....it must be there best ever Olympics in recent times anyway.

I am also TTC #3 tried in June, skipped July and undecided about this month yet. We move house next week so I think I should maybe skip this month and try from next month.

Its super hot today, had the kids out now we are home, going to go to our pool later with a friend which will be really nice, just after dinner.

Lou looks like your having a fabulous time.

Have not heard anything about Toni, just checked her FB page. She must be quite far on though it seems like awhile ago she mentioned she was pregnant.


----------



## kanga

Back to work tomorrow. Feel sick.

Loving the Olympics! Well jeal that you've been able to get over Lou. We might at some point but I'm not vg at planning so will have to wait and see. I thought the opening erenomy was awesome, proud to be British. Totally welled up at Jess Ennis yesterday too when she stormed down the home straight for first place. Do you get sood coverage in Can Jo?

V exciting to be back ttc Lucy. Don't worry about the old tick-tock-clock, you've plenty of time to pop another out (or two!). It only takes one as they say. Congrats on your house purchase, glad Thalia will have her own garden to play in. C loves it outside too, his fave trick is to eat the soil followed closely by grabbing the roses. Oh the stress.

Think we will ttc in January if I can wait that long. We are planning a loft conversion at mo (planning approval just been granted) so I need to work to pay for that, so can't get preggo too soon.

Mum is here. She is living with us days a week now (coming Sun pm and going home Weds eve), and she is looking after C. nice having her here. 

Gotta go but will catch up properly soon. Need to work out what to wear tomorrow and cross my fingers it is clean!


----------



## hb1

wow Lou - my oh will be totally jealous!

good luck at work Rach!

How did the test go Jo?

:wave: hey Lucy - sorry you've been ill - fxd for sticky eggs !

afm just keeping busy - but feel getting nowhere fast haha


----------



## goddess25

Rach - fab that your mum is with you for awhile to help out. I am enjoying the olympics but not getting to see that much live with the time difference...and what I do see is generally some crap that I am not interested in but its on because there are Canadian participants. I did catch the tennis the other day the final...and I was super excited for Andy Murray to win but the tv over here didn't bother showing the medal ceremony after so I was a bit dissapointed. Good luck at work.

Helen - we dont sit our tests until the 23rd August....a bit worried about it as we have not had any time to study at all. Going to ask if we can perhaps postpone a little will see.

Stressed out about the move......


----------



## kanga

First week back not too bad. No work arranged for me so scratching around. Very tired, haven't really slept all week. C was ab fine with granny, hasn't batted an eye lid re who looks after him at all!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies - sorry been bit AWOL, but i'm sure mine and OH FB updates have kept you updated! lol! Tad bit of olympic fever in this household. Only two more events left, athletics tonight and modern pentathlon on sunday. Foley has been a star of all his grandparents, going to bed on time and sleeping 12 hours for them! Been getting in as much cuddles as i can. Lucy we got them all since they went on public sale in June ish. My OH has been obessed, we have had tracker emails and websites up telling us when the tickets were coming on, and then it's a quick run for the laptop to buy them from locog before they disappear! I'll be glad not to hear the bloody beeping on my laptop after sunday - he's still got it up now to try get tickets for closing cemerony!!

Lucy sorry to hear about your health problems, glad they have checked you all out. Is it a rapid heart rythem then? My friends OH had that, he had the op i think as he did not get on with the drugs. Good luck TTC! two of my friends are preggies too, due nov and feb! Don't worry about the clock, you have plenty of time! xx

Jo - really hope the move went well today/yesterday (i get confused with the time difference know your behind us). Hope you love your new house! Are you not allowed to stream the BBC out there? shame they concentrate on candians, Andy Murreys match was great!

Helen glad to hear your well and keeping busy!

Rach glad to hear the first week back went well! must be nice having your mum there. Is she minding C while you are at work? How many days are you doing?

I thnk toni told us in dec or jan, so guessing a sept or oct baby maybe??

Just trying to sort some bits out for the CRB check for new job, can't find marriage certificate, and arranging to meet some child minders. As you can see i've been distracted! Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## kanga

R has left me. He has packed all his stuff and gone. Had a massive argument today and I ended up telling him it was over, I don't love him anymore and that he needed to move out.

I am devestated at what is ahead.

We were arguing about C's nap (like usual) and it ended up with him pretty much hitting me. He was shoving me and did it 3 times really hard, he really hurt me.


----------



## hb1

oh my goodness Rach - massive hugs - don't know what to say - has he ever been violent before? Have you got good support? You poor thing- it's bad enough dealing with the breakup of a relationship without having to be strong for your baby! More hugs! So sorry hx


----------



## cutelou101

Oh rach, I'm so sorry to hear what's happened, big big hugs!! Has he reacted like that before? Have you got your mum around for support? Oh rach, be thinking of you, must be so hard xxx


----------



## kanga

Thank you huns :)

It was an aweful argument and I was on my own Fri night/Sat and he came round 1pm on Sunday. As soon as I saw him, I realised that I do love him and want to work it out. On the Fri/Sat I was so confused and wondering if I still loved him, they were not good days. I was thinking about what my life might be like and what C's would be like.

Anyways, we both said things we shouldnt have on Friday and R says he was defending himself as I verbally threatened him (so ashamed, said I wanted to punch him in the face, but i didnt I just felt like that as I was so mad). We are working through things and he has moved back now. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

lots of time to think, talk and heal :hugs:


----------



## cutelou101

Rach, glad he's now nack and your working through things. Is it possible to go to someone you can both talk it through with? Big :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Yes I think we are going to get marriage guidance, he is looking into it :hugs:

So tired today. Been on my own since Thurs, (R on a hiking trip in Scotland). Its so tiring! I didnt realise how often I nudge ralph in the night to see to C, or even when he gets him up in the morning. We have been to a 1st birthday today and a housewarming BBQ afterwards. Need to do the Tesco shop. And pack a picnic for tomorrow trip to the Living Rainforest. Dont know when that is going to happen!

How is everyone

out first CCB will be 2 soon, can you believe it x


----------



## hb1

crazy!

glad things look to be going good again Rach, sounds like a lot of talking needs to be done - fxd you guys will come out of this stronger than ever.

I know what you mean about losing your wing man - it is sooooooo much easier when you can tag team! 2 against 1 evens things up a bit too ;)

I still have loads to do - lots of sorting - still don't know where to start - and with a lo you really are limited on time aren't you!

tomorrow we're going to "fairy tale forest"

https://www.churchfarm.org.uk/index.php/fairytaleforest

so we'll get there early so ollie can have a play, then do the fairy tale forest and have lunch then head back - should be fun 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

hi everyone!

Hope everyones ok.

Rach did ralph get anything sorted? Hope your doing ok :hugs:Hope you enjoyed the living rain forest! what was it like?

Helen how was the fairy tale forest?

Jo hope you've settled in to your new home well xx

Off to florida on saturday, starting to stress a little about getting packed! Have child minder trial friday morning, hoping its 3rd time lucky! Had a mare of a 2 week period child minder wise, gave up first one as it turns out it was my friends one and she was very upset that i was using her too. Then after seeing 8 more, the one we choose could only have him till 3pm due to school pick ups. Broke down a bit on friday and rung DH at work and he calmed me down. We have decided to go for my 2nd choice, very outdoorsy and i was umming and arring over both anyway. Lady had good report, but what i liked in report was 'cuddles were plentlyful' and we spent almost 2 hours there and he was so relaxed. 200ft garden and very outdoorsy. so hopefully it will work out for the best in the end as we may move her way (shes the next town down) by time he goes to school as better secondary schools there, so he won't have to change minders when he goes to school.

Anyway - hope everyone is well xx


----------



## goddess25

OK...had typed massive message then B&B ate it.

Been very very busy and exhausted just couldn't be arsed coming on here..

The move was fine, we are totally unpacked, new furniture bought, garden done still have some pictures to put up but all well, we love our new house and the area that we are living in is really nice too. Work is exhausting....really stressful not helped by the commute..1hr10m to get there in 1hr45m -2hr to get home. Big learning curve on the driving front doing the long drives. Euan is struggling...and we are struggling with him he is very violent and angry..i think due to me being a bit emotional...very hard stressful time at once..stevens depression came to a head a few weeks ago but I think we have turned a corner...err...
he starts pre school on Tuesday which will be good.

ON holiday for 2 weeks and then back at work for 2 days hten my parents arrive for 2 weeks which will be awesome. Planning a camping trip with both bambinos..

We sat our CAnadian citizenship exams a few weeks ago so that was a bit stressful too, they were quite hard.

Lou - enjoy your holiday to FLorida its going to be great.

Helen - how are you doing?

Rach - so sorry to read about you & Ralph..but glad to hear he is moved back in and you are working on things. Having a young child no matter how joyful does put a strain onto the strongest of relationships...esp when you have no support. IS your mum still around?

Will be on a bit more now..


----------



## kanga

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Work is going ok. Have been back almost 2 months now. Some weeks are better than others, I just have to make sure I'm not taking on too much work as I don't want to be stressing out.

I found a cat face down in our water butt today. Total devestation. The poor thing. Ralphs late home tonight so he can't deal with it til tomorrow. The poor thing, I feel dreadful.

I'm totally excited about Christmas and have strated xmas shopping already :)

Just realised this reads like I am bi-polar as its happy then sad lol! Em is getting married this weekend I think. GL Em! x


----------



## hb1

wow bbeen off here for ages! hope Em is enjoying being a married woman! 

I can't believe how fast time goes - does anyone have a pause button?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls  hope you're all well?? Nope, not married yet, next week!!!! Eeek!!!! 9 days to go!!!! Glad the move went well Jo, we moved out of the city to a village in July, lots happier here but miss the shops!!! How are the ccb's?? Oliver is doing well but has started biting and smacking. He has a short temper which worries me, think he's copying off Devon. Hope you and Ralph are ok Rach? Thinking of u all xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

Emma how exciting! Not long now! everthing sorted? Glad your enjoying your new home. Are the kiddies enjoying school?

Jo hope your settled in well too. Quite a long journey to work there, hope your not finding it too tough

Helen glad to hear your well

Rach glad works going ok. How many days are you back?

All ok here. Started new job, very tired and trying to fit mummy stuff in with work and planning is tiring. But off to zoo tomorrow! yipee!


----------



## kanga

Toni's had her baby! Congratulations Toni x (saw it on fb!)


----------



## cutelou101

Saw it too! Congrats Toni! Xx


----------



## hb1

Yey Toni!

All this talk of work - am going to have to join you all soon (meh!)

Ooh good luck Em!


----------



## hb1

As for Ollie definitely more words - not clear obviously but lots more - not putting 2 words together yet. He is definitely a thinker - can play with toy animals for ages. v good at independant play and fab with drawing and playdoh. When we go to the park he loves running and climbing through bushes - with me in tow haha - wouldn't be surprised if he is a bear grills type as all the other kids are on the play equipment and he is in a bush climbing or digging. He is a tenacious little character but is v good if we are clear with him. Can't attach photos on my phone will have to see if I can find you guys on fb


----------



## goddess25

Not been on b&b for ages. 

I saw on FB this morning about Toni too, super happy for her. Em gets married this weekend, so great. Can't wait to see some pics em. 

Rach - I think we all sound a bit bi-polar these days!!

Lou- sounds like your super busy but I like seeing little Foleys progress on FB. 

Helen- sounds like Ollie is doing great. Euan was similar at his age but I would say he had less words than Ollie. He talks up a storm now, big conversations now. 

Pretty busy here, mum and dad were over it was great. Pretty upset when they went home but it's all back to normal now. Work busy off today as a earned day off and off tomorrow. Euan is going to the pumpkin patch with his preschool and I wanted to go with him. 

Weather was super hot and sunny till end of last week now it's wet, dreary and a bit cold so heading into typical autumn weather here but we have been super lucky. 

Both kids ok, Steven has totally decided baby #3is not on the cards although I am still hoping to talk him round. I did manage to talk him into sex this month only once without protection. CD29 today and secretly hoping to be duffed but pretty sure my period will arrive either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kanga

Don't do it Helen!!

Loving your duffed expression Jo! FX'd for you. I'm also well jeal of your weather.

I wonder how Lucy is doing in the duffed game. Sending you lots of baby dust Lucy if you are reading. 

Best if luck for your wedding Em. You sounds super organised with everything, I am sure it will all go off brilliantly and you will have an amazing time. Don't forget we wants lots of pics on fb please.

Work wise - I am becoming an expert at doing nothing, Shame I have to fill in a timesheet each day with what I have spent my hours doing .... erm ... I'm 70% presence (Mon, Tue, Wed & Fri am at home) but I'm thinking of binning off Friday as it just hangs over me. The thing is, its another 10% salary, so just need to come to terms with saying goodbye to that I guess. Giving it til xmas them we shall see.

I am xmas shopping already. Anyone else? Ordered my meat today lol!


----------



## kanga

Well done to Ollie with his speech. Its interesting how they all develop. C is saying lots of words and sounds and is repeating new things every day. But in terms of thinking and thought, I'm not sure there is much there! It sounds like Ollie is learning and growig to be a clever little bean xx


----------



## cutelou101

Oh no Helen! Any idea of what your going to do? Ollie sounds like he is doing fab! Love he's the outdoorsy type! 

Rach know what you mean about the extra day, it does drag on the week! Sorry to hear about your cat :hugs: can't believe Christmas is creeping up so fast now! 

Jo fingers crossed your duffed! Glad to hear your all ok and enjoyed your parents visit. Euan sounds like he is doing great. Hope you enjoyed your days off. Does Euan enjoy pre school?

Em hope your not too stressed in the run up to Saturday! Looking forward to see all the lovely pictures on fb.

Had lovely weekend. Went to the zoo on both days (different ones). Had great time, and foley loved feeding the goats! Not sure if foley is a thinker or a talker? Know they little girl he goes child minder with speaks loads and he is way behind, and gets annoyed with him as he likes to play independently. Think his words increased most over holiday, Think my most face recent words are 'more' And 'there it is', just as they sound cute really! 

Right off to work again in a bit. Late start. Looking forward to day off tomorrow. Works going to try remove one of my lessons so I finish early on a Friday as felt I'm working too much. It's more the planning and marking that gets me, hate doing it at night.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Lou, the zoo sounds fun!!! I think Ollie is a thinker, he doesn't talk much but he understands everything!!!! Jo, I hope you are 'duffed!!' Fingers crossed for you!! I definately think 3 babies are enough for us, but I feel sad that I'll never be pregnant again :-( strange isn't it!!! Hopefully going back to uni to finish my nurse training in 2 years, so I'll have enough on my plate I think!! Am soooo nervous about Saturday! Everything is mostly sorted, just little finishing touches to do, had final dress fitting and LOVE it!!! Jo, sorry to hear about your nanny, and hope you find a new one soon! Helen, you must be on Facebook!! I'm not always on here, but love to see pics of everyone and the ccb's!! Ollie sounds a clever little boy!! Are there anymore ccb's planned yet?? Saw Toni's little one on fb! Awwww!!!! Xxxx


----------



## hb1

Squeeeeeee Em <jumps up and down in girly excitement> !! Hope all goes to plan on Saturday!


----------



## hb1

Definitely give it thought - Rach - is that 10% accounting for saved childcare costs?

Lou - I love it when Ollie says more - definitely one of he cutest words. I also like pop sounds like you had fun at the zoos!

Any sign of af Jo? Or are you duffed?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!! I'm married now!!!!! Was a perfect day, am soooo happy!!!!! Is Jo duffed or not??? Xx


----------



## kanga

Congratulations Em :happydance:

Your dress is really stunning, love the folds in the material. Did it all go off to plan?

Jo - we need to know if you are duffed!

H, not really no. I don't factor childcare costs in to the Fri am as I don't technically have any childcare! So its just 10% of my FT salary I'll lose. But actually, its 1/7 of my current salary. I have decided to drop it from Jan and am hoping work will agree to it tomorrow, I have a meeting to discuss ...


----------



## cutelou101

Congrats em! You looked lovely in your pics! All go off ok? Xx

Jo are you duffed??

Rach fingers crossed your work agrees for you. I'm going to see my boss today about my hours. Dead nervous.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Awwww thanks girls!!!! It was a perfect day, really happy!!!!!! Good luck for today Lou, hope it all goes well  hope Jo updates us soon!!!! Hope it goes well Rach xxxx


----------



## goddess25

OOps sorry for being MIA..am not duffed, but in another 2wW again. Steven definitely does not want another child but so far I am managing to convince him into unprotected sex at the right time despite him knowing.

Will let you know how it goes.

Have not found a new nanny yet.. Steven wants to try and do it himself which I am sure will last for about a week.

Emma your pictures on FB were great, you looked beautiful. You looked super happy. 

Hope your all doing well.

Rach- I would totally drop that Friday...sounds ace to me.

Work is ok, the commute is pants! This morning 1hr50m to work since its heading into winter, its pouring so there seems to be more traffic plus everyone is going a bit slower. BAh! Can't imagine myself doing it for years! Fingers crossed only have another 8 months or so ish then can have a mat leave ;)


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all doing ok.


----------



## goddess25

I have news.

I am duffed.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Awwww Jo!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! When's your due date? What has hubby said?? Eeek! So excited for you!! X


----------



## goddess25

Hmm maybe not anymore. Will update if I find out anything.


----------



## goddess25

Not sure if I am just being mental. 

Did a pg test on Monday, got BFP. Did one on Wednesday it was much darker so was pleased. Did a digi wed night it was ok. Did a test on Friday and it was halfway between Monday & Wednesday so was expecting bad things to happen. 

I decided to stop testing and be patient and wait. MW appointment 28 November.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Big hugs Jo, try not to worry, sounds like you'll be ok xx my chemicals were never dark at all, really faint :-( x


----------



## goddess25

Thanks. Pretty sure it's fine. Have nausea and extreme tiredness. Seeing MW on Wednesday will be 6w.


----------



## goddess25

Update: started bleeding on Monday afternoon. Scan yesterday having 3rd m/c.


----------



## cutelou101

Oh no jo, I'm so sorry to hear that, you must be devastated. Sending you tons of love and :hugs: here if you need us xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

This might sound bad but I am ok. It really helps to have 2 kids at home to keep you busy.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Big huge sweetie xxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Glad your doing ok Jo, if you need us we are here. Saw on fb you've all bern ill, hope your all feeling better xx


----------



## goddess25

It was only Livi that was ill, she was puking a lot but she is fine now. Euan puked all day the previous Wednesday and Livi was this Wednesday it was a bit wierd...


----------



## cutelou101

Humm how strange, a Wednesday bug?? Glad they are all better now xx


----------



## goddess25

The cycle continues. Euan a bit off today with big fevers. Had to give him a suppository to bring it down It's wonderful.


----------



## cutelou101

My post seems to have disappeared!

Oh no, poor euan. Hope he's feeling better now. How's the weather out there now?


----------



## goddess25

The weather is ok...wet and cold. Talking about snow in the lower elevations but nothing yet..there is a tonne in the mountains and all the ski resorts have quite a large base.

Steven is firmly in the NO camp again for TTC so I think my recent pregnany was probably my last chance and I just need to accept it.


----------



## goddess25

How is the weather in blighty. It sounded like there was a lot of snow in some places.


----------



## kanga

Hi everyone. Merry Christmas to one and all! Hope everyone is well.

Any of our ttcers duffed?! x

Its my last day at work tomorrow for xmas, so hoping that I can get everything finished by 5pm. Had today off as I have so much holiday to use up - nice! My working arrangement has been agreed finally at 3 days, tue, wed, thur which I'm really pleased about.

Off to see santa at harrods on Friday, Ralph has the day off so we are all going. Bought C a lovely xmas party type outfit today complete with tweed jacket and leather elbow patches!

Oh, and we are ttcing again! CD7 x


----------



## goddess25

Am pleased to see a fellow CCS TTC. I was trying, I was duffed and had my 3rd m/c. Now I am back to TTC again.

Lucky you stopping for your holidays tomorrow. I will be working through the holidays in the office although I will be off 25 & 26 and 31 & 1. 

Its nice to see a bit more activity on here you have all been awol.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo do you think OH will change his mind? Hope Christmas period isn't too busy at work for you. You all ready for Xmas?

We had snow few weeks ago, our roads went mental and people took 3 hours to go 5 miles. It was only an inch!

Rach good to hear from you. Hope you had a nice time at harrods. Outfit sounds nice. Good luck tcc. All my mummy friends are either preg, just given birth or tcc! Glad you got your new hours

Im reducing to 3 days after Christmas too which I'm really pleased about. Feeling more settled and getting back into the swing with planning and marking again. Glad for holidays though. Taking F to see Santa at the farm on we'd, and trying out new toddler group diddidance for our new day off together monday


----------



## kanga

I'm so sorry about your mc Jo, how many weeks? Best of luck ths cycle, god on you for getting straight back on the ttc train. 

Also sorry I have been AWOL. Have an iPad now and find it rubbish for typing, I normally give up!

Ewcm. Does the increase suggest about to ov or oving?

Yay for 3 days Lou! The perfect blend between worker and mummy IMO. 

Everyone ready for Xmas? I did some last minute shopping today. Seem to have spent a fortune in the supermarket lately and still need more! X


----------



## goddess25

Lou - he did change his mind again so back with it for now. Hope you enjoyed the Santa visit. An jealous of you girls cutting your days down. You can't do that over here without quitting your job for a new one with different hours. 

Rach - I was only 6 weeks so it was early thankfully. And yes back at it. Just didn't want to wait. Hope you don't have long to try before your duffed again.


----------



## cutelou101

That's great news jo! Fingers crossed for this month! That's a shame, strange way of doing things, must be really tough working full time. All ready for Xmas?

Rach I believe increase means oving, from what I can remember now. Fingers crossed this month too. Feel so much better about 3 days too. Means less planning too, though take on new role to keep my hours up, being the it go to person for the department.

All ready for Xmas, got delivery arriving food shopping wise on Sunday. Last day at work tomorrow.

:dust: to you both!


----------



## goddess25

Hope you all had a great Christmas...ours was very nice indeed. The kids were chuffed with their gifts not that they got that much. The bad and good thing about us living far away is everyone sends money so both kids have about $400 each which is loads. It means you can spread it around the entire year for stuff. On the bad bit...they totally dont get all the masses of pressies they would get if they were close to family.

Thinking about getting one of those play kitchens for the kids to share. Although not sure about it.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi,

Had a great Christmas thanks, one final meal tomorrow for dh parents anniversary then we are done. My dads birthday was today, plus a tea yesterday at dh family. Nice to relax new years eve! Foley was polit rotten, but was not well on lead up, temp of around 40c. Boxing day he was much better.

Glad you had a nice Christmas. A play kitchen sounds really nice! Something nice they can play together with. Do they have just Christmas day out there? How are you finding your new house? All settled in? Where in the cycle are you?


----------



## kanga

I'd say go for it with the play kitchen. Kids of all ages see to play together with them at our local church group, so I'd sy good investment!

Glad everyone has had a nice crimbo. We have too, the best to date I would say ( of my adult life!). 

We hosted on crimbo day and eve and the roast dinners went really well which is unusual for me. Have been on cold meat all week and an almost see the back of the fridge again now

Waiting for af currently. Bfn yesterday. Bugger. What cd are you Jo? Are you temp I or anything r just going with be mid month?

Wonder how are other CCDs who are trying aredoing x


----------



## kanga

Af is late but bfns, BOO! Can't remember when cd1 was but I think I'm about cd32 which is rubbish. Hope I'm not having long cycles. Had heartburn today on and off and secretly hoping its a symptom but think I am just getting my hopes up inside in reality 

How is everyone?


----------



## kanga

Charlie vomd on his ny clean sleeping bag tonight so, given he has been a total sod at going to bed recently, I made him a big boy bed in his cot bed of a pillow, and 2 blankets tucked in on 3 sides like a duvet type arrangement. He went down ( after the re-put-to-bed) without a fuss. That was 30 mins ago and he is still awake, we shall see where the night ends up! Hope he is still under the covers!


----------



## goddess25

SO did AF come Rach? I am CD9 today...and not temping. I do have a tonne of cheap OPKs upstairs but think I will just monitor my CM and DTD when I feel its the right time. Not going to get to obsessed with it...hahhhaha

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## kanga

She did Jo, she's on her way out now and I've turned the cbfm on. I'm not obsessing either hehehehe...

Cd4 for me today. Could really do with getting up the duff for anothernyear off work. It is sooooo bad ATM

Happy new year to all! Xx


----------



## goddess25

that's good enough reasoning in itself....I want another year off too.


----------



## kanga

Just realised Ralph is away during fertile week, typical! He goes on day 10 and back on day 15. Grr! X


----------



## cutelou101

Rach i'd say DTD the day before and on his return and you never know! oh no, what's up with work?

Jo when do you think the fertile bit will be?

Fxed for both of you this month. Your both quite close cycle wise.

My birthday today, being observed tomorrow, boo. then my boys taking me out for a meal

It's my birthday today


----------



## kanga

Happy birthday lulu! Have a lovely meal ith your boys, where r. Going? X


----------



## goddess25

Happy Birthday Lou - what did you do too celebrate.

Rach you are as buggered as me (not literally) Steven works nights so we only have weekends to DTD and if its my fertile time midweek then its rubbish. I will be CD14 & CD15 at the weekend and I ov anything between 12 & 18 so reasonabe time, thats if I can convince Steven to have sex with me. HE still doesn't want a third but I reckon I can convince him. Fingers crossed.

Good Luck Rach


----------



## kanga

And to you Jo xxx


----------



## goddess25

Fingers crossed we get to be bump buddies again soon.


----------



## kanga

I'd love that! Well we dtd this morning and he's booked in fr nookie Friday as soon as he gets in. Cbfm still on 2 bars, I'm hoping I don't peek til at least thurs. have you managed to get Stevenson the ask Jo?!


----------



## kanga

Stupid iPad self correct


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck ladies for the coming weekends peaks! Got fingers crossed for you both!

Thanks, went to see wicked Wednesday, then just went to local restaurant Friday as had 50% off deal and do good kids meal.

Started toddler dance class with f, he's only boy! Seems to be enjoying it, ran up at end after he got his sticker and gave me hug and kiss which was sweet. He's learning The charleston! Good exercise for me too!


----------



## kanga

Wow toddler dance class! Sounds fun!

Peaked on cbfm tues o out for this month. Not bovd though x


----------



## goddess25

We did DTD twice last weekend..on CD14 & CD15, didn't do OPKs so just going with OV pains and CM clues..am now in my TWW. Due to test on the 28th.

Glad you had a nice time Lou..dance class sounds fun.


----------



## kanga

fx'd for the 28th for you Jo, I'm out this month but back in the game in Feb!

Bit of a pang today - one of my colleagues who has just returned to work told me she is 9w pregnant.


----------



## goddess25

will probably test on Saturday as that will be D28 actually..if I think its worth it. I only have 1 test at home a digi so if I really think its a possibility then i will POAS..if not I wont bother.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Ooooo this is exciting girls!!! Ccb's round 2!!! Who do we have ttc at the moment then? Sorry I haven't checked up much, had a rubbish year so far, hoping it gets better xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I think its just me and Rach...


----------



## goddess25

Emma hope everything improves..whats going on with you?


----------



## cutelou101

Is it test day today or next sat jo? Good luck! 

Rachel fxed for next month!

Em great to hear from you. Sorry youve had bad start to the year, Hope everything is on the up for you now :hugs:


----------



## hotpinkangel

Oooooh, fingers crossed then!!! Hopefully once the boys are better we can have a better year!! Am trying to lose weight, started weight watchers last week, hoping to lose 3 stone this year!! Today I'm at home, Devon has an ear infection and Oliver has conjunctivitis :-( you managed to convince hubby then Jo? Can't believe Ollie will be 2 in 2 weeks :-/ scary!!! Xx


----------



## goddess25

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130128_082954.jpg

Well here is my news....DD 6 October. Fingers crossed this is a sticky bean.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jo!!! They are fantastic lines!! I have a feeling this is it for you!!! Fingers crossed! Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Woohoo! Congrats jo! Lovely lines!!


----------



## goddess25

fingers crossed, just have to be patient and wait and see what happens. All my losses have been 5-6w so got a bit of waiting to do before I am over that stage. its hard not to get excited and get ahead of yourself.


----------



## kanga

awesome Jo - congratulations on your bfp! Hope the next few weeks are kind to you.

CD1 for me today

Pretty sure Lolly will be ttcing too as she said they were going to try soon after LIvi was born. And Lucy is ttcing as well but hasnt poppde on for ages so not sure where she is at!

fx'd for me this month, hehe!


----------



## goddess25

There were a whole brood trying..have not heard the others for ages.


----------



## goddess25

Wish you a tonne of luck this month Rach...fingers crossed.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Come on Rach!!! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Big fingers crossed this month for you rach xxx

Jo how you doing?


----------



## kanga

At 2 peaks on the cbfm - day 9!!


----------



## goddess25

pants - bleeding a little, brown blood. Feeling shit and sad, not very hopeful.


----------



## cutelou101

Thinking of you jo, fingers crossed everything's ok xx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks Lou.

Had a scan today, everything points to it being a viable pregnancy for now. Hcg is climbing like it should, cervix is closed. No Foetal HB yet but its a wee bit too early.


----------



## cutelou101

That's good news, are they re scanning in few weeks? Maybe an implantation bleed?


----------



## goddess25

I have another booked for thursday afternoon.


----------



## cutelou101

Hope your scan went well today jo xx


----------



## kanga

sorry I've been awol - we are switching from Virgin Media back to sky so dont have broadband at home atm. Ive got the 3G activated on my laptop now though, so back in the www game!

JO! Glad the scan showed a viable pregnancy. Any more bleeding since? Brown blood is 'old blood' as they say so hopefully it was IB s Lou says and it wont happne again. Keep us updated!

Day 17 or 18 for me today. BDing is over for now, just hoping for a bfp! xx


----------



## Dannib247

Hi ladies you may or may not remember me from the first time ttc 
Since I was last online we have had 2 ivf treatment one of which ended in miscarriage the other failed. We were about to embark on the next treatment and some how even with my blocked tubes and endometriosis all in all 7years ttc we are pregnant so after god knows how many years I can finally join you all and say we got our BFP better late than never (still early days but for now we are over the moon) xx


----------



## goddess25

Danni of course we remember you..sorry to hear about the failed IVF attempts but wonderful news to hear that you are now pregnant. How far along are you? Congratulations.

The repeat scan yesterday was fine, saw a little embryo with a heartbeat. Feeling very pukey and blah. I am cautiously optimistic that all will be well.

Rach I so hope your joining me too. Good Luck!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Congrats Danni! So happy for you!!! Jo, great news!! Looks like a sticky bean! I had brown spotting with Devon xxx Rach, any news?? X Oliver is 2 now!! Gone so fast!! Xx


----------



## goddess25

Livi is 2 next Monday and Euan is 4 this coming Monday. Time's moving quickly.


----------



## cutelou101

Wow they are all growing up so fast!

Sorry to hear about your failed ivfs danni, but lovely news about your , you must be over the moon! How many weeks are you?

Jo great news on the scan, any plans for the kids birthdays?

Fxed crossed for you rach! What date you testing? Or are you waiting?

Hope Ollie had a great birthday Emma! How are Devon and Jessica enjoying their new school?

Off on hols to lancashire tomorrow for 4 nights. Hoping to get foley on a real steam train!


----------



## kanga

AF came today with avengance. boo-hoo :( CD26 aswell.


----------



## goddess25

Boo rach.

Celebrated euans birthday last weekend and we are doing livis this weekend. Its lovely.

Am 8w preggo today. Still duffed and very sick.


----------



## cutelou101

Boooo rach, fingers crossed for next month! Xx

What did you do for euan birthday? What's the plans for livi? Happy 8 weeks!

Back from hols and back to work tomorrow. Booo!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Jess is finding it harder than Devon, Lou, in year 2 they all have their 'best' friends, and Jess had to leave hers and try to fit in. Devon is loving it, but having a few behaviour problems. :-( I'm not sure what to do with him :-( hope you enjoyed the steam railway? Jo, glad everything is ok, how was Stephen when you told him you were duffed?? Rach :-( Fxd for next month xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Steven is still in denial a bit.


----------



## kanga

Glad alls well with your pregnancy so far Jo. And happy birthdays all round!

I'm really struggling with the ttc. Forgot how shitty it is and how had it is on you emotionally. We really really want another baby and waiting to try each month is so hard. Bit emotional today


----------



## goddess25

I know, it is bloody hard work and a very emotional journey. Hope it ends soon for you.


----------



## cutelou101

Big :hugs: rach, it's such a hard journey really. Hope you catch one this month xxx

Jo glad your doing well, how many weeks are you now? 

Em, he loved the train! Glad the kids are enjoying school. Must be hard for jess being the new one, but think kids that age aren't too set in friendships so hopefully she will feel more settled soon. Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Am almost 9w now..its going fairly quickly actually. 

Rach hope your doing ok.


----------



## kanga

Feeling awful and really lonely. Glad I can come in here and unload. Bit of a dilemma whether to stay of go at work. A pregnancy would resolve everything. C starting nursery this month. I'm off work this week hurrah xx


----------



## goddess25

Rach sorry your having such a hard time. I know how you feel.


----------



## cutelou101

Big :hugs: rach. Sorry your having a difficult time at moment. Are you not enjoying work at the moment? Hope c enjoys nursery xx

Jo 9 weeks already! When is your next scan?


----------



## goddess25

Next scan is April 2nd..I will be almost 13w.


----------



## cutelou101

Not too much longer jo. How's work and the commute going?


----------



## goddess25

Work is ok. Its busy. Commute is ok its long but getting used to it. 

How is everything with you?


----------



## cutelou101

Glad it's ok! Are you all settled in your house now.

I'm ok, work is ok, really love the people there but Feel like I can't keep up with everything I need to do. May increase my hours next year, but stick to no more then 3 days


----------



## goddess25

Do you feel like you can't keep up because your not there enough?


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah in a way, I have no free lessons so literally come in, do three hours of teaching then I'm out, and have to pick F up from childminder. My full day, ends with meetings and late nights so again no time. They've not left me any time in between, so struggle do deal with all the admin, as cant log in from home, so just end falling behind or forgetting till I get home, then stuffed. Not sure what solution is really.


----------



## goddess25

It does sound pretty difficult.


----------



## kanga

It's similar for me Lou! Never feel that I'm on top of anything, it's hard not being able to keep on top of the small things , it makes life that much more untidy iykwim. I feel its short term and as long as I can satisfy Charlie's needs, work will need to suffer a little for a year or so til I do more hours (or get preggo and go off again!). 

Cd14 today. Had ovulation pains today. Hd them a lot actually. And also got peak on the cbfm. Dtd this morning and will do so again tonight Nd tomorrow am. And we did it last night as well actually. So you can't say we didn't put the effort in this month! Fxd!

Are you showing yet Jo? Worked it how many more weeks til u can leave work!? How long u planning to have off this time x


----------



## goddess25

Rach it sounds like you have all your bases covered this month. Fingers crossed this is your month.

It does sound difficult juggling PT work and everything else.

Not showing at all yet. Planning on a full year off again but not sure if its a good idea. Work don't pay into a pension when your on mat leave so have already lost out on 2 years of payments. 3 years would be fairly significant actually. You can top up the shortfall yourself but its expensive.

Planning on finishing work mid September around 37w.


----------



## cutelou101

Rach glad it's not just me who finds part time a hard mix. It's just so hard, I feel like I'm letting people down who pushed for me to get fixed term contract. F comes always comes first, but I hate the feeling that I'm not working at my best and people think badly of me (though dh thinks they're not it's just me worrying). My tinnitus has gotten worse too and I'm over worry about everything and not sleeping great. Not sure what to do for best.

Rach sounds like you've got it all covered this month! Fingers crossed you catch it! How many days are you working now? Did it help cutting down the days you think?

Jo September will come round soon, does the pension payments start again once you go back? Are they able to give you final prediction if you had a year off to see the difference so you can work it out? How's the wether out there at the moment?


----------



## goddess25

Yes the payments start as soon as you go back. I called the pension people its about $9000 to top up 1 missed year. You can do it until that childs 5 th birthday. I won't be doing it. It just means your pension is less.


----------



## kanga

I think this is just how work is for mothers. You always feel like ours doing a rubbish job because, to be frank, we r just not as into It as we were pre children. I get the impression that my employer hates part time mothers as they don't do as much free overtime. It's so bad but that's how they think.


----------



## goddess25

I think all employers secretly hate mums and pregnant women anyway....


----------



## cutelou101

yeah think they may - other committments which always come first!

Jo - how are you all now? saw you all unwell on FB?

talked to my boss today, told her how i felt, and think i will keep eye out for other things. thinking a poss change to primary but its very competitive. but only part time jobs advertised!


----------



## goddess25

Steven had the flu and has been off work for nearly 2 weeks. Livi had a cold and Euan has it pretty bad right now. I started getting a cold just before last weekend, and its still her with a vengeance. Its the worst one in awhile and i guess its sticking around because my immune system isnt as functional as normal right now. 

So you trained as a high school teacher right? I thought it was totally different training for high school and primary school or can you just move between both depending on what you teach?


----------



## cutelou101

I'm trained for key stage 3, 4 and 5 so all high school. It is possible to change, but primary very competitive so doubt I'd get a role without experience. But going to make some enquires so you never know. Will contact some secondary schools too, just put some feelers out.

Sorry to hear you've all been so unwell. Hope your all on the mend too. I remember I got really bad cold when preg, it's so hard as can't take anything to make you feel better! And think immune system down as you say!

Weekend now, off out with a friend tonight for dinner. Starving already, they better dish up quick!


----------



## goddess25

Enjoy!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well.

Been bit busy this week. Got two visits to primary schools next week, one where head wants to meet me so feeling very nervous now. Need to read up on primary schools!

Jo how are you doing? Everyone well now?

Rach what stage of the cycle you at?

I've come off my pill, not to try but think it might be affecting my mood after a bit of research. Now trying to investigate non hormonal types. Shout tonight on work quiz night so all alone, f gone down to bed. Suppose I should do some work


----------



## kanga

Cd27 tomorrow. Can feelaf coming, boo hiss

You'll do great meeting the heads Lou, PMA! Are these r immediate starts or September?

He's your bumpage oping along Jo xx


----------



## goddess25

Lou that's excellent news. Good luck next week. I am sure you will do great.

Rach - boo to AF. Hope your wrong.

Bumpage is ok. Will be 12w on Sunday but still fretting about it. See my MW tomorrow and hoping to hear the HB. I am off on holiday till 2 April. We are heading to Portland, Oregon for a few days. Can't wait.


----------



## kanga

No af today. Eek! I'm really praying this is our month

Almost 2nd tri Jo and with a hol coming up too, lucky you. Hope your hear the hub although its still early for a Doppler hb so don't fret if there isn't one xx


----------



## cutelou101

Have a great time in Portland jo! Got any plans while there? Almost 2nd tri! Scan was start of April wasn't it? Is it still cold over there? Fed up of the cold here

Fxed for no af rach! Good sign nothing today!! How long are your normal cycles? Many implantation pains yesterday?

Thanks ladies! So nervous about it all, as not qualified in that stage all down on me to convince them I could do it. But think if lots of qualified applied I might struggled. But going for pma!

Have good weekend ladies!


----------



## goddess25

It sounds promising that the head wants to see you though.

Scan is 2 April. Looking forward to being away. Will do Oregon Zoo it looks pretty good.


----------



## kanga

Bfp this morning! I sort of feel like I 'knew'. Hoping everything goes well. Fx'd for us!! Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Congrats rach! Excellent news xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OOh - havent been on for ages but popped in on a good day - Congrats Rach and Jo with pregnancies, wonderful news!!!!!!!!!! 

Did it take you long trying??

I've been trying 14 months for number 2 with not a whisper of a pregnancy!! Before T I used to get CPs all the time but nothing in 14 months(not that I want a CP but worries me that absolutely nothing happening in there)!! Maybe getting back on B and B will do the trick. Don't think its going to happen and have accepted that and just feel so lucky to have T - seeing a fertility person next week but don't think I want to go down IVF route after seeing a lot of friends go through hell with it. 

Anyway hope you are all well and CONGRATULATIONS again xxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Hi Lucy. Thank you, I'm cautiously hopeful. It was our 4th cycle and the first proper month that the cbfm gave us proper guidance on peak and high fertility days. I also took a b vitamin complex as my cycles were often 26 days and I have heard that b vits can lengthen luteal phase. 

Ralph's also been on the oysters since new year as they ave loads of zinc in them apparently and good for swimmers!

I think you're doing the right thing seeing a fs if only for piece on mind. There are many stages before Ivf so hopefully it won't come to that. Are you still a poas addict?! Xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

YES! I POAS this morning even though cd5/6 haha. Are you???

Have just started taking vitamin b this cycle as my cycles have shortened too since T often 25/6 now when used to be 28 regular as clockwork.

Maybe will work for me too!! 

Have had FSH test which was normal and progesterone - slightly low but they did it day 21 and having again on CD18 next cycle because of shorter cycles - hoping will be better(have ordered progesterone cream online in case still low though!?)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Hah funny, what were you checking for lol! Yes I'm a bit of an addict although this month it was just the cbfm sticks. Then. Held out til day 28 and did a digi that I had the cupboard. Seems like Alls in order with you, what's the cream for. And where would it go?! Would ti be up for some zinc supplements? Coud be an old wives tail but I read if can improve swimmers. That and a strong fresh coffee shortly before dtd! Xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ha just read that back - I meant 5/6dpo not CD5!!! That wold be mad even for me.

I think cream you just use after O till AF(or bfp) in very small quantities somewhere on your body that has fatty tissues(easy to find on me), it helps make a nice uterus lining for an egg to implant in to, will start on it next cycle!!

Tim taking a cocktail but the coffee is a new thing - might try that next cycle too!! Get those swimmers moving.

How you feeling? Any sickness?


----------



## kanga

Th cream sounds good, so I guess your body absorbs the prog and it makes its way to the right place. Definitely worth a go. 

Not much ms yet, bits here and there. I'm looking forward to it kicking in, bring on the pg hormones! I'm reall hoping everything works out, I feel a lot differently emotional this time. A lot less worried. We shall see how long that lasts for though.

You'll be next! X


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Lucy! Sounds like your covering all bases there, always worth checking out. Will try and look back and find out what herbs etc I took as I had problems with progesterone and getting longer cycles. Think they did help. Will look back and check for you. T looked amazing on her pic on fb this morning!

Rach glad your feeling relaxed. Well done holding out till 28 days! Would that be a December baby?

Had af pains for 4 days now and no sign of af. Driving me mad! Think pill was def messing with system, so think right decision to come off. Feeling better, not as down so far. Long day at work today, only just home


----------



## kanga

O yes I meant to say about th photo too , absolutely amaze. Was she modelling? I can quite easily say its the best baby photo I've ever seen. 

LOu maybe you're duffed too?!


----------



## cutelou101

Nah not duffed, not possible! Lol! Just wish bloody thing would turn up. It's our anniversary weekend away next weekend, so want it gone by then!

All I've found is b6 so far. But know there was others so will look for you Lucy x


----------



## cutelou101

Found it Lucy! Agnus Cactus!! Took that and b6. Plus I think evening primrose for first half cycle I think, but can't remember if that's right x

Just doing research and seems common terrible cramps and no af coming off mini pill.


----------



## goddess25

Rach congratulations. So delighted to here your news. How far along are you? Whats your Dd?

QM- so nice to see you back on here. Its pants that you have been trying so long but I hope the FS can shed some light on things for you.

Lou- any news on the jobs?


----------



## kanga

Thanks Jo x. 5 weeks now. Don't feel pregnant and just hoping everything's ok in there

How's you and y our bump? X


----------



## goddess25

Doing ok. Don't have a bump. Heard HB on friday with my doppler. Have my NT scan on Tuesday morning so I am worried about that. 

I am sure you will be feeling the joys of pregnancy soon. Hopefully not too bad though.


----------



## cutelou101

How was your hols jo? Good luck for Tuesday, seems to have come round quick! Must be lovely listening to the hb

Rach sure they'll kick in soon, but hopefully just mildly. Have you been to docs yet?

Job wise, it's Easter hols. One place I want to apply to, but as only 1 year fixed contract and full time I'm put off as if dh changes to pt and then can't go back up to full time if I don't get it extended we be stuck. But thinking of applying and saying would only take pt if they would consider it. It's advertised as full time so not so sure


----------



## kanga

You can but ask Lou. Why wouldn't oh be able to go back to full time?

I'm thinking if giving up work. I really want to be with c all the time and hate the thought of him starting nursery this week

Had some ms last week but nothing this week. These irst few weeks are boring! Hope it starts to become real soon

I popped onto fb the other day to see how lolly is and I don't seem to be her friend on there anymore. Hope she's ok!


----------



## goddess25

Sure its just a fb mistake. She is away somewhere.


----------



## kanga

In floods of tears today. C at nursery! I'm working from home but can't shake the feeling that I should be with him spending time together and enjoying my son. Life sucks sometimes!


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah is is away in her camper van i think somewhere. sure its just a fb mistake. know sometimes my phone wont show friends, which are still friends

rach big :hugs: it will get easier. i'm sure he's having a great time. How many days is he in nursery for? F now just plays and just says bye when i leave him at child minders now. But big smile when i pick him up. It's so hard being a working mum, but just think you will be off soon on mat leave so it's only in the short term xxx

OH work are very flexiable, he already adds 2 hours on to his day on tuesdays so he can pick foley up at lunch on fridays. But if he goes part time, they may not have the need for a manager at full time anymore if he needs to go back up, so then we are stuck. think i have decided only want pt till he goes to school, then might swoop over. even if it's just one day a week extra to take him places. Know i get lots of holidays but teaching brings home so much work think my weekends would be filled if ft.


----------



## goddess25

Hols were great but it was good to be home.

Rach I know how you feel that was me today too.. I have had a lovely time off with the kids and going back to work was very sad for me too that I was crying.

Had scan today it was fine...pic is on my journal if you guys want to see it.


----------



## cutelou101

Great news jo, heading there now.

It's so hard being working mum, it will be me in 2 weeks when I go back


----------



## goddess25

Being a working mum is terribly hard. Once I am due back at work after this mat leave, we need to re think our strategy. I love my job but 3 hours commute or more every day on top of the work day is too much. I barely get to see my kids during the week and Steven is exhausted with how we work things its not sustainable at all. Might look into night/evening work on Stevens days off or go casual somewhere and take what suits.

I want to be able to take Euan to school some days and collect him and spend time with the other kiddos.


----------



## kanga

Fab scan pic Jo !! Xx

Yes 3 hours a da commute must suck. There has to be an alternative I hope you can sort something and get the work life balance back. X


----------



## goddess25

Thanks Rach, how are you feeling?


----------



## cutelou101

Love the scan pic!

That's a long commute jo, you must be shattered! I'm sure they'll be a way to sort it out. When are you planning to start mat leave? When does Euan start school?

Rach how did nursery go? How you feeling.

Had Easter party today with Foley friends. Bit worried as crys when others near him or try to take things, started pushing them away today too, whih he hasnt done before. Not hard but like keeping at arms length. Once there a while he settles down and less tears, but v hard at start. Didn't help he had no kip, but he's great at diddidance with the older kids, their around 3 to 4 most of them, just struggles with own age. Not sure how to help him...


----------



## goddess25

I think its just a matter of letting Foley mature a bit more..he will come around in his own time.

Have the last 2 weeks of August as vacation..then planning on going back to work for 2 weeks then finishing for mat leave the 3rd week of September so I should be 37w.

We will sort out something before going back. The commute is getting hard not to mention fuel/toll/parking costs 5 days a week. Its roughly an hour to work in the morning and around 2 hours home again..so that's pretty pants. Vancouver is not that far from work its just the roads are so jammed with traffic that you don't move much.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks jo, couldn't get to sleep last night was worried about him. He's always preferred playing by himself. He used to take a toy away from everyone and play. Now he will play near them, but not want them close. When we had just one friend round we left them to it as an experiment (we didn't interfere when they tasseled over toys etc) and he did really well, they got on really well and ended up playing together, like they both set boundaries and communicated. But as there was more there today didn't feel comfortable leaving him to it. He's pretty easy going for a toddler at home, it's only when playing with own age!

Jo hope you manage to sort something out. Commuting in that traffic must be so hard. I'm sure a solution will come up for you. Least you have some hols to look forward too too


----------



## kanga

Definitely sounds like developmental phase, is he 2 soon? The more practice and experience he gets he will figure out his way, for now he's just doing one extreme of taking the toys entirely. In time it will be less so, you have to start somewhere

Still not feeling preggers!! Not even 6 weeks yet, time drags in first tri!

x


----------



## hb1

hey Ladies!

sorry been away for so long - had a read through to catch up and it's good to hear that everyone has been getting loadsa loving resulting in some bfps! V exciting! 

I am on the brink of returning to work - back into the financial world (operational risk). Have had a fab time off with Ollie - it's been fab but won't pay the bills so work it is.

have an op booked for 18th april to repair hernia - dr kept saying it was separated tummy muscles but it is a hernia afterall so op it is. Not going to ttc till next year - will get tummy in shape first I think.

as for ollie - still bfing. Still not sttn (!) and currently has croup - am shattered! (still haha) he is starting nursery - well last week - and touch and go at the mo - he is v used to having mummy at his beck and call but I think he'll get lots out of nursery once he gets used to the idea.

I will get on the laptop one night and upload a few pics....

lots of love to everyone


----------



## goddess25

Lovely to see you on here Helen...I cant imagine what its like with Ollie still not STTN. 

Once he gets used to nursery its going to be really great for him. Even if you stay at home that environment is still worthwhile. I know the transition is hard but you will be just fine. Hope you have a speedy recovery from the op.

Lou I know how you feel they are always a worry. Euan is causing us some concern right now but I am sure its just a phase too. Does Foley go to nursery?

Rach - It does drag past I know.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks guys, it's so strange as not typical stanching toys, it's don't come near me while I'm playing! Hoping just phase and will play as well with own age as with older kids, when he's with his older nieces he won't let them not play with him! He goes to childminder, who takes him to play groups both days. Says he is as good as gold, easy going, when I ask if he's been good, she says of cause! Dh thinks I'm over worrying again!

Jo hope Euans is a phase too, thats generally our mind set, its just a phase that will end. when does pre school/school start out there? How's Olivia?

Rach remember the first tri dragging, think mine kicked in after 6 weeks. How did c do at nursery?

Helen great to hear from you. When do you start back at work? Hope the op goes well. I'm sure once he gets used to it hell find it lots of fun!

Away for our anniversary. It's still bloody cold! So going bowling and cinema tomorrow, hoping it warms up for horse racing Saturday. Going to a quiz night tonight!


----------



## kanga

Hi Helen! Lovely to hear from you too. C started nursery last week too, there were a few tears to say the least. I'm also looking forward to when he settles in and strrs properly enjoying it. It's hard isn't it

How many days re you going back? 

Well done 2 yrs bf! Very well done. How many feeds does he have. Are you co sleeping. C not great at night so I feel your pain. He's worse since starting nursery too. Boo hoo


----------



## goddess25

Lou - Euan has been in pre school since September last year.. 2 mornings a week for 2 hours. He will go to 3 days a week for 3 hours from this September. He wont start kindergarten till September 2014. Olivia is doing great thanks. Your right we think everything is a phase which i am sure it is. Its normal for us as mums to over think it all and over worry i think. Have fun this weekend. I hear its been a bad winter this year.


Rach - I am sure you will start feeling pregnant soon. Enjoy this bit while it lasts.


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah it must be a mum thing. Guess we will always worry!

Any nice plans for weekend?

Had great time at quiz night last night!


----------



## goddess25

No plans..we are struggling a bit at home right now. We rented the basement suite out so we have tennants living in our basement, a couple with a little girl and we are trying to be uber quiet. So will probably be out for most of the weekend...as the kids can get very noisy in the house and we have wooden floors. OUr living room area is directly above their suite. Its a bit of a transition. 

You have some more plans this weekend?


----------



## kanga

That's what I keep telling myself too Jo :)

That's very considerate of you for your lodgers. Are they staying for long?

Still not feeling preggers!


----------



## goddess25

They have signed a years lease which takes them to end of March 2014..but if it goes well they are planning on staying longer hopefully. It really takes the pressure off in terms of finances going into mat leave. It means that I can try and save before mat leave.


----------



## hb1

Thanks ladies :) going back full time but much closer than my old job - 25mins with drop off and 10 mins on way back - whereas it was an hour with nursery dropoff/pickup before.

Ollie bf alot - I think a lot for comfort.


----------



## hb1

Ps Rachel how does this pg compare with Charlie's? Can you look back at your posta to how you felt at this stage?


----------



## goddess25

Looking back comparing is a good idea as you forget.

Glad its a closer to home job H.


----------



## cutelou101

Jo sounds like a great plan renting it out. How's it going so far? Is it a little self contained area down there? Must be strange knowing someone below! so do they start school at 6 out there? Is euan enjoying pre school?

Helen sounds like a much better commute. Hope it all goes well

rach comparing sounds like great idea

we stayed at hotel last two nights, had good time, quiz night, cinema, bowling and horse racing. Now at my mums. Heading off for 2 nights at b n b with the boys


----------



## goddess25

Fab. Enjoy.

Our basement is a playroom, then a locked door that leads to a 2 bedroom suite.

Euan will be 5 and 8 months when he starts school. It all depends on where your birthday falls.


----------



## kanga

Just a quickie to say I've got tummy ache and just had browny pinky mucus dc. Googling frantically now!


----------



## kanga

Bright red blood on panty liner. Not looking good. Can't decide if to go EPA tomorrow. I really don't want an internal. I'm only 6 weeks. It's like I'm barely pregnant at all anyway. Period pains x


----------



## hb1

Oh Rachel - still keeping my fingers crossed but big hugs xxx it might be worth asking for hcg tests so at least you'll know if they're going up or down.

Stay strong hx


----------



## goddess25

Rach I agree with Helen. I think you should go to the EPU..at 6w they can still see a lot and can still see a HB. I hope everything is ok. Remember I bled with Euan and Livi and I had a week of bleeding with this pregnancy too about 5-6w. Its still early days for me but all seems to be going well.

Is it still red. Do you have much cramping?


----------



## kanga

Thank you both. Going to try and grt checked out. More blood overnight. Getting a bit darker. Different to period blood, bit runnier 

What was yours like Jo?


----------



## goddess25

With Livi and Euan I bled proper blood and clots. This time there was no bright red but lots of brown and pink varying from hour to hour and day to day.

I think you should definitely go and get checked out.


----------



## cutelou101

Rach keeping my fingers crossed for you, def agree with others get yourself checked out at epu. 

How is it now? Big hugs xx


----------



## kanga

Eased A little but still there. Like a light to medium period. Tummy aches too. C at nursery tomorrow that's all I need!!


----------



## goddess25

I am still having tummy aches even now..its good news that it has slowed down. Your not going to find any peace though till you have it checked out properly. Thinking of you.


----------



## kanga

Thanks everyone for your support. Don't knw what I'd do without you all! Cramps gone today. Loss much lighter today. Feeling (stupidly?) hopeful. Jus looking forward to he scan reall so we can find out

Just dropped c at nursery. I have a day all to myself!!! He was crying and upset, doesn't help that he has a cough at the moment. I wish I could explain to him to appreciate the time he has with me and to not play up. He's a nightmare always running Around and never listening to me. We r co sleeping at the moment but even that's not good enough, he tosses and turns and just doesn't go to sleep. So when I pick him up t take him back to his rom, he cries, so we co sleep again. Guessit is just true that children take their Karen's for granted!!


----------



## hb1

I cosleep with ollie -we have the mattress on his floor so he is used to his room :)

When is your scan Rachel? Did you test with a digital? Did it have the conception indicator? If so could you retest?


----------



## goddess25

If only they did understand what lucky children they are, it would be wonderful. 

Glad to hear the bleeding has slowed. Do you have a scan booked?


----------



## kanga

What do you do at bed time H? We put c to bed as normal but then if he wakes and doesn't resettle I grab him and go into the spare room. If mums in there we pull out the futon in charliesroom! Is it just you and ollie or hubby too?

Yes deco, if only they knew how good they have it!

I on,y did a digi at the beginning. Not tested since. 

Scan tomorrow 8.50. Will update when I get back. I'm feeling hopeful but not sure that is wise. Xx


----------



## cutelou101

Will keep fingers crossed and be thinking of you tomorrow rach xx glad its eased now. Keep positive xx

How was C at nursery?


----------



## goddess25

Will check in tomorrow. Hope you being hopeful is some nice intuition. I really hope everything is ok.


----------



## kanga

Thanks both. Expelled a pretty big clot this morning. Scan showed empty uterus with almost no lining. So my body has done the job which I suppose is the only saving grace. Onward to nex cycle. Boo hoo. Urine test at the hospital only showed a faint positive suggesting HCG has been dropping. Xx


----------



## goddess25

Rachel I am so so sorry to hear this news. We all know exactly how you are feeling. :hugs:


----------



## cutelou101

Rach I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## hb1

Rachel - so sorry :hugs:

xxxxhx


----------



## hb1

sorry meant to say also that I put ollie down on the mattress in his room then join him when I go to bed - oh sleeps alone. We have a toddler bed which we are trying to encourage him in to. All will change next week :cry:


----------



## goddess25

Rachel how are you doing today?

Helen I know it will be big changes again but you will soon get into the swing of the routine and it will be just fine.


----------



## hb1

I know- I'm a sentimental bugger at the best of times so when it's ollie I am doubly so - end of an era (plus not looking forward to him crying for me in the night)

don't think it helps that he has taken a liking to dumbo due to the elephant content (elephant mad he is!) so I have frequently sobbed as dumbo goes to see his mum and all the other babies are sleeping with their mums (am also over emotional and cry a great deal at films).

will likely feel fab once he sttn <dreams - if only - sigh>


----------



## goddess25

We are all sentimeantal messes when it comes to our own children. I was at work today and Euan was vomiting at home.. he asked to call me and I heard his pathetic little voice. He was like mommy I miss you so much and I want you here to cuddle me and help me with the sick. He then asked me to bring him home some special juice...basically an electrolyte drink for kiddos that he thinks cures him every time that I provide it. I felt so awful being at work when he wanted me. Its daddy at home though so its not so bad.

Everything tugs at your heart strings.


----------



## kanga

Ah bless. I can't watch dumbo for that very reason. Everything you do is in Ollies best interests Helen so if you need to have a week of heartache so that he sleeps much better then the end game is worth it. You're gong back to work for him aswell, a working mum role model who can provide for his every need. Definitely a shame they have to grow up though xx


----------



## hb1

it's tough isn't it :hugs: all round I think.

anyway - op this thursday am shitting myself - I mean bricking it! Pants.
on the plus side going to a farm park tomorrow :)

how are you doing Rachel? Have you taken some time off to regroup? How is Ralph doing? 

hx


----------



## goddess25

I am sure everything will be fine with the op you will feel loads better soon.


----------



## kanga

Ralph usual self and not that supportive or sympathetic or really acknowledging that I might be upset and need some extra lovin. I'm doing not bad thanks, almost stopped bleeding. As far as mc go I think this was an ok one as it was just like a big period. Really hoping for another baby ASAP. 

Good luck for Thursday, it will be fine. Pack yourself a lovely bag of your favourite magazines, drinks and food items. Get all the pain relief going while you're recovering. I've had a couple of ops that were painful to recover from and when I was in hospitali just kept asking for the painkillers, think it was morphine, and they kept me topped up and I slept for a lot of the first 24 hours. I'm a firm believer in sleep promoting healing. Also get yourself some arnica pillules from boots and start taking them Monday, 2 under the tongue every 2 hours at irst, then every 4 hours. Gives the body a natural boost to heal. 

Are you going to pump and dump or do you think you apply is well enough established to be maintained? How long will you be in for? Xx


----------



## goddess25

I don't think men are that supportive anyway when it comes to losses. Most don't understand how we are feeling. Glad the bleeding has almost stopped.


----------



## kanga

Thanks Jo. It's just at that annoying, not quite stopped yet, stage! How's your bean, has your ms gone now? X


----------



## goddess25

Yes MS has gone for the most part. Everything ok over here. Weekend almost over its so fast.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Glad your feeling ok rach, glad the bleedings nearly stopped. Did you take any time off?

Helen hope the op goes well, I'm sure you'll be feeling much better afterwards. How many days are you going to be in for?

Jo glad your ms has more or less ended. Is it warming up over there now.

Back to work Tuesday with the added bonus of ofsted in all week. So my plans to go out and enjoy the sun tomorrow have been ruined and I need to stay in and prepare. Sigh....it's times like this I think about changing careers, takes up too much of my time off with my boy


----------



## goddess25

Hope work is ok lou. What is ofsted? An inspection?


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah its an inspection which grades the college/school. usually only 2 days, but as so big we get all week. also been told focusing on our area, so very likley i'll be seen. done for tomorrow, then to create rest of resources for end of week


----------



## goddess25

It sounds quite stressfull.

I have just eaten a toffee crisp and it was bloody brilliant.


----------



## cutelou101

I haven't had a toffee crisp it years!

Bit stressful, but was seen today so should be left alone now. Almost got top grade, could only find one tiny improvement that stopped me. So really pleased.


----------



## hb1

have you been smuggling chocolate again Jo? :)

my op has been moved to friday - gutted but asked if there is any chance at all could I be done in the morning as it would fit in better with childcare - ollie in nursery for a full day - before it was definitely pm and could have been anywhere up to 4pm so may not have been out till later which would have been awkward with ollie and me being picked up. It is a day case all being well so good chance of being out and getting ollie from nursery in the afternoon if I have a morning op. Have got my pump so will pump and dump but mostly for comfort so am not leaking everywhere - reckon I'm pretty established by now and we are doing sleep training so will want to reduce a bit anyway - then when work kicks in it'll just be morning and night I reckon....

good luck with the inspection Lou :)

thanks for the tips Rachel - will be swinging off the morphine drip :)

how are you doing? Sorry Ralph isn't much support - do you have any rl folks you are able to confide in? Do you need more support than you are getting atm? 

anyway - off for some sleep now take care peeps :)


----------



## goddess25

There are some British shops here that I cave and go too now and again..but its quite the mark up in price. Almost $3 for a toffee crisp so close to a pound 50p...bought some irn bru and some hula hoops but mainly went for squash.


----------



## kanga

Jadore toffee crisps! Good find Jo.

Well done on your ofsted Lou, bet everyone breathed a sigh if relief after that !

Shame about poss Friday pm op H but at least you'll have the weekend at home with help, to recover. Hope it goes well. 

I'm doing ok now, bit better. Off work which is nice. C a nursery today so I have a day to myself (and yesterday- I went to costa for lunch and had a mocha in a CUP and a panini. And read the NEWSPAPER!). Might so some shopping today. Man here just cleaning carpet, hope he isn't too long! I told Ralph he had bed a bit pants but I think that's jus how he is. Luckily I have a lovely friend down my road who has been there so that's been helpful. X


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear your doing ok Rach. Ralph does sound pants but no worse than what steven was really when I had my last one in november.


----------



## cutelou101

Rach sorry to hear Ralph's been bit pants, glad you've got a friend clse by to off load on. How's c doing in the nursery? Nice coffee out by self sounds nice

Helen hope it all goes ok Friday, sorry it's been moved causing problems. Hope your boys spoil you over weekend!

Jo sometimes I cave and buy American choc here, but is so priced up its stupid. Love Canadian Hersey too, haven't had that for while. Shouldn't really talk about choc, trying to with stain for a week!

Ofsted still in till tomorrow, fed up of having to do paperwork each morning. Af finally arrived today, very light but knew it was coming as in real tearful and bad mood for nothing last few days. Sent job app off yesterday, another visit tomorrow.


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck with the application... if you ever fancy doing a treat swap let me know...


----------



## hb1

Wow Rachel - that is crazy talk -coffees, newspapers - what's next - shopping sprees no doubt :) 
Glad you're feeling a bit better - am sure that relaxing a bit and having you time is medicine for the soul.

Crikey Jo - you could start a black market in chocolate! 

Good luck with the job app Lou. Are you ttcing?

Well am in hospital now - op after lunch and am thirsty and hungry :( really wanted a morning op and was second on the list but looks like the surgeon has moved the list round :(


----------



## goddess25

Thinking of you Helen. You will be home in no time.


----------



## kanga

Best f luck today Helen, hope you're not waiting around too long x

Gl with you app LuLu x


----------



## cutelou101

Thinking of you Helen, hope they didn't keep you waiting too long

Thanks ladies, closing date today, so will hear next week if shortlisited.

Helen no not ttcing, was getting side effects from pill so decided to come off. But pmt been mental this month, so see how I go.


----------



## hb1

yey I made it - went down at 2pm in the end - back on ward for 4.

I had two hernias it turned out. 

am quite sore - have pain killers but wouldn't like to feed ollie on those - strong codiene - over the counter ones have 8mg (or whichever units they use) and these had 30. 

anyway - at least it is done - no heavy lifting for me for a bit which includes Ollie - I want this to heal properly. Will leave it a few weeks and start my slendertone I think. I will wear it when we go out walking to hopefully tone the muscles back up.

I hate the pill too - but am also seeminglt v sensitive to the hormones as in I put weight on terribly with it - same with pregnancy - both times weight piled on immediately and the first time I went on the pill I put 3 stone on in a year with no change in lifestyle - reckon it's my pcos that does it. 

do you think the pmt is just you or a result of the pill?


----------



## goddess25

Helen I have PCOS too but the wierd thing while pregnant is my wierd PCOS/pregnancy hormones do something right and i barely put on any weight with Euan or Livi...so far only a loss of a few lbs.

So glad to hear you had the surgery and you must have been quite uncomfortable with 2 hernias..glad to hear your ok. Its going to be hard to not pick up Ollie like you have been. Did you tell your docs that you were still nursing..usually most medications dont pass the barrier into the breast milk very little. Was it dihydrocodeine they gave you, it is pretty strong.

Lou hope you make the shortlist and you hear something about it soon.


----------



## hb1

Feeling rough today - no sleep as rubbish sleeping on back and can't do my usual sleeping on front or even side. And was sick this morning. 

The tablets are just cocodamol - each tablet is 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol.


----------



## goddess25

Poor you sounds like a horrid night.


----------



## kanga

Glad you're home and all sorted out Helen. Best if luck with your healing the next few weeks, it will soon pass. Glad to see you're stocked up on pain killers, can you arrange some pillows anyhow to make the nights more comfortable? Maybe a big slope would work? X


----------



## hb1

Am trying a slope tonight - have a v shaped pillow so that might help.

Tmi time - constipated due to codeine, need to "go" etc but too scared to try pushing - as it is that pushing motion during birth that created the hernia (I reckon as Ollie was back to back so was hard pushing coupled with the fact my tummy muscles separated early on as my bump was massive straight away so was already very weak before the pushing) fiance going out for milk of magnesia tomorrow am .

Hopefully that was in a spoiler (doubt it actually worked as am on my phone) if not sorry that I couldn't protect you from the awful truth but I guess there are no secrets here haha :haha:


----------



## goddess25

No there are no secrets from us.

Hope you feel better soon. Nothing worse than constipation I have it bad right now too.


----------



## hb1

no - once you've swapped cervical mucous musings there is no going back :)


----------



## goddess25

Very true helen.. lol


----------



## kanga

Poor you Helen,there's nothing worse than having to hit the prune juice. Hope you've been today! How the pain now? Recovery on track? X


----------



## hb1

been better today - quite spacey and my tummy looks pregnant but not infected or anything - soft etc no gunk or hardness or redness. So could be post operative swelling - like oedema (sp?) I guess. Going to have a bath when my mum is here tomorrow and Ollie is in nursery for the morning and mum can help me change the dressing (oh squeemish) and we'll have a look then.

as for the sleep training - going amazingly - Ollie has gone to bed at night and for naps with oh - falling asleep with oh there and no breast milk all night! Crazy - don't feel guilty that I'm not doing the sleep training as haven't had a full nights sleep for 2 years so really it is oh's turn haha


----------



## hb1

been better today - quite spacey and my tummy looks pregnant but not infected or anything - soft etc no gunk or hardness or redness. So could be post operative swelling - like oedema (sp?) I guess. Going to have a bath when my mum is here tomorrow and Ollie is in nursery for the morning and mum can help me change the dressing (oh squeemish) and we'll have a look then.

as for the sleep training - going amazingly - Ollie has gone to bed at night and for naps with oh - falling asleep with oh there and no breast milk all night! Crazy - don't feel guilty that I'm not doing the sleep training as haven't had a full nights sleep for 2 years so really it is oh's turn haha


----------



## hb1

so spaced on the codeine that I'm double posting :dohh:


----------



## goddess25

Not.surprisef your feeling spaced out. I can't handle codeine.


----------



## cutelou101

Helen glad your starting to feel better, codeine spaces me out as well. I had it when I got concussion from being thrown from my horse, double spaced out! Hope the constipation has eased, horrid feeling. Glad Ollie is doing well on the sleep training, you enjoy the rest!

Rach how you doing?

Jo how's the bump coming along? P.s. meant to say once my stash of Hersey runs out, totally up for choc swop! 

Going into friends primary school to observe we'd, v excited. They have 2 jobs just come up too, so hoping to make good impression and you never know. Decided to try focus on change to younger kids, if cant stay where I am till next year, as better devil you know and all that! People are nice at my work, so no point changing unless its right move.


----------



## hb1

Hope the observing went well.

Am still mending here - better each day but lots of twinging today.

Watched the last 4 episodes of broadchurch - guessed the murderr right!

Ollie has been in his own bed in his room last night (oh had taken over Co sleeping and broken the night feeding remarkably easily) and we bit the bullet last night - went through last night and went down nicely tonight - eeeeek v exciting. 

He also seems to love nursery now! Crazy!


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic to hear about Ollie lots of progress excellent. 

Lou you were asking about bump have a pic on my journal.

Hope you mend quickly H.

Any news on job Lou.


----------



## hb1

He went through again and woke up nicely this morning.


----------



## goddess25

Good job.


----------



## cutelou101

helen - glad you are mending well and Ollie is doing so well in his new bed! thats fab news!

Jo - will pop over to bump look now! observation went well, going in for formal tour monday. then interview 21st so ages away. told work i was applying and by afternoon they have offered me a permanent contract. wasn't really sure what to say, apart from thanks! problem is they might be changing term times, which would mean i'd loose two weeks of hols with foley once at school - so its bit of a deal breaker for me.

had bit of rubbish week - in a&e yesterday, foley fell with stick in hand and went into his eye. luckily hes ok, but eye very sore. his behaviour and sleep have gone mad. spent a lot of this week upset as not coping well with changes to his behaviour. he hit the dog at the CM, refused to let anyone into sandpit and kept pushing the other girl over. hes never naughty at cm, ended up in tears in front of her


----------



## hb1

I can't believe it after all this time - I think the difference is he understands more now. He went off nicely tonight but his nap was a nightmare again - and it's hard to know why - could be all the change, maybe starting to drop it but he seems shattered?, could be that bedtime routine hasn't changed so much whereas naptime was always more fluid as a routine depending on what we were doing, maybe he's too revved up from nursery. 

he is loving nursery though - yey!

Lou - big decisions for you! Bit of a crossroads - it's good to have dealbreakers - they help the decision making process!

What does the cm say about foley? Has there been any change there? New dc started etc?

so sorry about his fall - hope his eye is feeling better soon xx


----------



## hb1

ps alerted to bump pics by Lou and bump is looking lovely


----------



## goddess25

Poor foley. Funny they offered you permanent. Its good to have options.


----------



## kanga

Bah, post got deleted!!

V nice bump Jo, are you getting lots of movement yet?

Sorry t hear f being a bit of a sir Lou, how's he been this week? Hopefully it's a phase. C having tantrums now, hate it! How's the eye? 

glad to hear night times are going well Helen. And nursery too. Sounds like you're entering a new phase. How is your recovery coming along? X


----------



## hb1

Much better - can't stand too long before it hurts - worried about driving - can't drive till I feel I could do an emergency stop


----------



## hb1

Ps ollie had 2 nights with one wake up each but went through last night though he woke at quarter to 6 this morning. ....


----------



## cutelou101

Helen sounds like Ollie is doing really well with the new transition. Sorry to hear your sill bit sore, def wait till you feel ready to drive.

Cm wise, before last week she has always said he's the easiest child she's ever had, so keen and eager, never told him off. Just last week change. Think it's teeth maybe, as his mood always changes with first set of teeth coming, and managed to feel back molars under gums this weekend. It would also account for change in sleep. He's bit better, sleeping more, but very independent and tells me no help, foley big boy! Hoping he's better this week at cm. 

eyes on mend, thinking of taking him to gp, as feel like it wasn't really checked well. Just can he follow a teddy. Maybe over worrying, but felt like maybe a better check or follow up visit to eye clinic?

Jo loving the bump! It's looking the best. Love the pic on fb of you and the kids, it's fab!

Rach how are you doing?


----------



## goddess25

Rach I was getting a tonne of movement but its totally slowed down over the past few weeks and I can't feel it. It won't be long I suppose till i get stronger kicks.

Helen hope your back at the driving soon.

Lou - Thx. I am sure its just a phase but at the same time he is approaching 2. You know that Euan turned into a horror and since a few weeks before 2 Livi is certainly quite challeging at times.


----------



## hb1

Lou - bet it is his teeth. And re eye always best to get it checked. Wow his talking is fabulous! :) well done Foley!


----------



## cutelou101

Keeping fingers crossed it was teeth, plus eye hurting, plus developmental leap as come out other side with ton more words and speaking to me in short sentences now. Not sure I'm ready for terrible twos, bought book this week to help so least I have better idea how to deal with it. Grand parents said he was v good today. Cm suggested him bring a packed lunch in own box with things he picks out to help him feel like big boy. Just waiting for Thomas one to come through.

Jo no wont be long now till feeling bigger kicks! Weather nice out there now? Hope works not too bad.

Thanks Helen, thnk I'll book up gp tomorrow. How are you feeling now?


----------



## hb1

Def feeling better but have booked ollie in for a full day tomorrow and friday (so only one trip to take him in and oh can pick him up after work tomorrow and friday) my sis is driving to me tomorrow am to take him in and I have a taxi booked to take us there thursday am and friday and and bring me back home. I've booked it to take me to pick him up on thursday at 12pm - I don't want to miss nursery as I think it's important to keep him going for when I start work. Gutted as want to spend time with him but I need to rest and get better too....

Also - meh - my email was hacked last night and it seems to have sent spam emails from my email to everyone in my sent folder - hope I haven't got malware on my tablet!


----------



## hb1

Ps I also feel I have no strength whatsoever in my core - worse than before my surgery - feels like I've given birth again!


----------



## kanga

Bah to the core Helen. You'll soon have it back. Good that you're managing to keep the routine going tho and it gives you a break too. Has anyone noticed bad behaviour with nursery. C becoming a sod at throwing things etc. 

I think teeth too Lou, its about this time isn't it?

I'm doing ok thanks. Jus waiting for af, no idea where I am in cycle. Week going well, been v busy so it has flown by x


----------



## cutelou101

Helen good to keep routine going, glad he's enjoying it, also gives you time to heal. When do you start your new job? Don't worrybim sure your core will be back soon x

Rach glad your doing ok. Think they can pick things up, have you asked at nursery whether he's doing it there too? Guess its just saying we don't throw at home. But also age where they love to throw so may not be anything to do with nursery? So hard to tell.

Thanks, think it is really linked with teeth and sleep. He's been much better since Monday, back to old self with just normal quirks he has with personal space. He was Really good at gardening club this morning. But in afternoon he pushed friend, after telling said friend 10 times no to taking his digger (only got today after gardening club). Got him to say sorry quick and that pushing wrong. Think he just got fed up, and he had told me teeth hurting and he wanted calpol. Guess will find out tomorrow when I pick him up!


----------



## hb1

come on af - we need Rach weeing on sticks so we can ponder her cycles and get her duffed up!

as for core - as soon as my 6 weeks are up I'm on the slendertone. I have a kegel machine which I use nightly and will be going for daily walks with my slendertone as well as my physio exercises and wii fit - I will be a new woman!


----------



## hb1

oh and Ollie hasn't been there long enough to know - think he is more compliant there ha! But he seems to love it and hope it brings his speech on a bit more...


----------



## hb1

and gardening club sounds lovely ( and although pushing isn't right it sounds like he was driven to it!)


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> and gardening club sounds lovely ( and although pushing isn't right it sounds like he was driven to it!)

I agree!


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah I could totally relate if I was toddler, it's hard to explain to them, I know he's being very annoying but you got to just ignore him!


----------



## kanga

Feeling down and lonely today. No one in my life except you guys understands about losing a pregnancy and how it feels. Still no af. None of my friends I can talk to. They don't now how to be there and understand. Keep reading the loss forums on here, silly really. Just seen a picture of a dead baby.


----------



## hb1

oh Rach - massive hugs :hug: I bet this is a sign of af (as in your mood being down) - on top of the grief of the mc if your hormones are getting ready for af your coping mechanisms will be low too.

Did the thread warn of the pic before you went in? - surely it should as it can be quite a trigger for some people :-( if the loss forums aren't helping maybe stay away for a few days - what about ttcal ? I found that more positive than the loss forum after a bit and obviously we're here :hugs: 

does Ralph know you're feeling low at the mo? Can you get a takeaway and sit and watch comedies and cuddle? Comfort comfort and more comfort is what you need !


----------



## kanga

He's not very good at cuddling. Click on ttcal. It's all buddy groups in the wrong place so not a great source of help ATM. Thanks for your hug xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Rach I feel bad for you. Wish we could meet in RL. I agree with Helen I bet AF is around the corner. Its important to remember that no matter when you have a loss its still natural to grieve and feel sad. It only happened so recently so its ok to be feeling sad. The loss forums are helpful but sometimes its not yhe right thing. I find myself even now seeking out bad stories.

:hugs: sorry hubby is a crap cuddler. :(


----------



## kanga

Thank you. Bought some opks and ic preg tests today. No af yet. Hope everyone's having a nice week and enjoying the uk weather. How's Canada weather Jo? X


----------



## goddess25

Weather fab. It was just over 30 degrees all weekend but thankfully its a bit cooler. Mid twenties till Sunday. 

Not much news. Hope your feeling better Rach.


----------



## kanga

Not too bad. Af here today so it's onward to the next cycle. At work and my computer has just crashed. Grr!!


----------



## hb1

I think computers know exactly what they are doing - they wait till that time when you have done loads and not saved it or are suffering pmt and they pounce - bloody electronic *******s! At least it is here Rach :hugs:

well 4 more days till I start work - all v bittersweet - wish I didn't have this hernia thing cramping my style.


----------



## hb1

crikey Jo ! Crazy hot (Am still not a fan of the hot weather - 20° is my optimum if there is a slight breeze - one bonus of going back to work - air conditioning!)


----------



## cutelou101

Rach sorry your feeling low, it's really hard when you haven't got anyone who understands to talk to. We all here for you. Sorry hubby's not great at cuddling big :hugs: least af is here now so you can concentrate on a new cycle.

Jo wow hot already out there! I'm with Helen, love a 20 with nice breeze. Don't do heat! 

Helen not long now till your first day, you looking forward to it? How's your healing coming a long.

Sorry been AWOL, me and little man came down with bout of food poisoning. Not too bad, thankfully


----------



## goddess25

Glad your mended Lou.

Yay to AF Rach.

Helen I feel bad for you. Its always so hard. Thinking of you.

30 is too hot for me too..early twenties is good for me.

Still really nauseated and don't think its going to leave. Thinking of te starting anti sickness meds. Having killer round ligament pain 3rd time around. Pregnancy is much harder this time around. A combination of working full time with 2 kids...and being 39.


----------



## kanga

Hugs jo. It must be hard with 2 kiddies a commute, job and spd. Hang in there, it will soon be birthing day! R u having him/her at home or hospital ?

How's your recovery Helen. And night times? Oh still co sleeping? X


----------



## goddess25

I am planning a home birth.. the midwifves are on board with it and they tell me that typically the 3rd birth is fast and simiar to the 2nd. I was only in labour with Livi for around 3 hours before she popped out...and it was very straight forward. Steven is not on board yet..but hopefully he will come around. My midwive has asked me to schedule an appointment for him to go over his concerns etc.

Have a vacation day today, as Euan has a special mothers day tea today that i can attend. The instructions were the kids have been preparing something and mums were to go for the whole session..it said if moms cant make it for another female figure to go we dont have anyone so it was either me taking the day off or him not going to pre school that day.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## kanga

That sounds lovely. Enjoy xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds lovely jo, hope you had a good day. Must be tough working full time, kids, sickness etc. keep the end goal in sight! 

Rach how you doing today?

Going out tomorrow night with my best friend, cocktail night! First in very long time (2010) as I was knocked up and bf, then she was too! Hoping if we can stay awake popping for some dancing after


----------



## hb1

oooh get a birthing pool Jo ! V exciting for a hb! Do you get home birth diaries on the baby channels over there? Might help him get on board. Gentle :hugs: for you - can you look at pregnancy yoga - might be helpful with relaxing and building up strength to support ligaments? Also are you doing your pelvic floor exercises? Do them Jo <stern stare> you will be glad you did ! 
hope the mothers day pre school event was good 

Lou :hugs: for Foley and :hugs: for you too - food poisoning is bad enough when you're big!

How's af been Rach? I think that first one is pretty tough but cathartic at the same time. How's C doing? Is he settling at nursery better?

and - healing still happening - stitches came out the other day so that's good. Still no strength in core and my stomach is v weak - Dr says to give it 6 weeks (so another 3) before looking at my v slack muscles as I need to allow the healing time - which is fair enough. It is just hard not being able to pick Ollie up - I have to get him to climb up in to the car - which one't easy even if he is cooperating as it is a zafira and a erf so high to climb and seat awkward to get in to. 

we have all had a throat infection (Ollie started it) so oh has gone back in with Ollie as he is coughing in the night which if he is alone wakes him up - and then he is after bf or cosleeping so it makes sense while he is ill - as it doesn't backtrack to breastfeeding.

looking forward to starting work in some ways now - more as it is tough with the hernia thing and looking after Ollie. It is so strange as I never planned to work in finance or anything to do with risk etc - I started at my last place as a stop gap after uni and just got stuck there - I spent a lot of time resenting it before I moved in to more interesting roles but as my ambitions were elsewhere I didn't do as well as I could have iyswim and it was def a place for schmoozing, networking, backstabbing etc which I don't do so am hoping that a smaller firm with a growing team is a good place to go - plus the role is more defined than my last one and relates to a wider group of banking products so as far as jobs elsewhere if I move on it is better. 

haha have written war and peace - I think big changes make me all philosophical :)


----------



## goddess25

I need your stern look Helen. I am crap at pelvic floor. I have a bladder prolapse which needs surgery after this baby. I totally pee myself when coughing, laughing, sneezing pee leaks out and my pelvic floor is totally ineffective.

Glad your healing and that your sounding upbeat about working.


----------



## goddess25

Oh meant to say don't fancy s birth pool. Did lots of bath stuff in labour with euan and it did my head in.

Will look up that show online.


----------



## kanga

My birth.tv is really good too

Best of luck for your first day back tomorrow Helen. Fill us in on how it goes. I bet the day will fly by and you will savour every cup of tea that can be drunk in peace!


----------



## hb1

weeks - can't believe it - v strange - apart from 5 weeks between mat leave and redundancy I have been off for nearly 2.5 years! Crazy! I have gotten used to the lady wot lunches lifestyle haha :) very much end of an era and new horizons etc!


----------



## hb1

weeks =eeeeek stupid auto correct!

anyway how is everyone?


----------



## goddess25

good luck helen. Quite the shock after 2.5 years. I am sure you will enjoy it too but it will certainly be an adjustment.


----------



## kanga

Bit off topic, but when should I start weeing on these opks?!

Hope you've had a good day Helen!


----------



## cutelou101

Helen how did your first day go? must be a real shock after all the time, but new beginnings now and sounds like your new office will be nicer than your old

home birth sounds great jo - hope the app helps DH get on board.

rach - i'd start about day 10/9 maybe? how long is your cycle?


----------



## goddess25

I bought a batch of 100 quite cheap off amazon so I wasnt worried about cost. I started peeing on them around D8 till about D18 usually...I OVd all over the place apparently.


----------



## hb1

don't you have a cbfm Rach ? I say cd8 - also fits with the sperm meets egg plan..... Are you taking all your supplements? Is Ralph taking boys vitamins? What's the plan?

work going well so far (touch wood) lots of training but I think it is well within my capabilities - lots of learning but that's good and am generally a quick learner.

thanks for the well wishes :)

Ollie had his nap on the mattress pad today (rather than his pushchair ) think the "sleep training " has helped - inverted commas as it really hasn't involved tears so was more like a sleep adjustment at the right time


----------



## goddess25

Great to hear that work is going well Helen.


----------



## hb1

officially knackered!


----------



## goddess25

I bet.


----------



## hb1

am missing the afternoon nap!


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> officially knackered!

Ill bet! Bit of a shock to the system doing a full day in the office after a year (or 2! ) off. Loving that Ollie was napping in his pushchair til recently. C is a pushchair mapper, don't think he'll ever not be

Bet you'll enjoy the learning and training aspects H

Ralph on a stag this weekend. Think I'm cd8 or 9. Will opk tomorrow. Still got the cbfm but was going to try these ics for a bit. The cbfm sticks are £22 a pack and I'm feeling poor this month. Lots to pay for!


----------



## goddess25

22 pounds is pretty pricy. The ics work ok.


----------



## cutelou101

Helen glad first week went ok. Bet your shattered!

Rach I only used cheapies from online, they worked a treat! 

How's everyone's weekends? It's birthday party season here, on our 3rd party this month


----------



## kanga

Going to pee n one tomorrow am, hope I remember. I'm cd 13. Ralph's away til tomorrow night 7pm at a stag do In Amsterdam. So he will no doubt be hanging when he gets back!., life as a single mum is hard! Really want a baby now, love looking at baby photos. C so grown up now!


----------



## goddess25

Rach I am sure it will happen for you soon.


----------



## hb1

crikey the sticks have gone up in price.

hope he is in ok order to dtd Rach! Although booze not good for his sperm - could he abstain for future cycles from cd6 to post ov? I think men can take Macca as well as boys vits , Macca is meant to increase sperm production as well as quality (it can help women too)

Ollie seems to have a bit of a cough on at mo. Also - he had blood on his Willy tonight - v strange - think he may have hurt it in the bath as it was post bath we noticed it - hope it's nothing serious! 

hope Foley had a good party Lou :) we went to a farm today which was nice and watched Madagascar 3 which was nice too :)


----------



## kanga

Don't you just love farms! Funny where we endup enjoying passing our time with these kiddos in our lives. There's ne near us where you can feed the goats etc, its so sweet

What are you doing for Fo's birthday Lou? 

Ouch to blood on willy H! Was it coming out the end or more like a cut? Hope it heals u soon and doesn't give him any bother. Can imagine a cut could sting next to wee wee. Are you potty trained?

Fertile week this week! Ft some macs in the cupboard in powder form. Will see what i cando with it. Thanks for the reminder x


----------



## hb1

didn't seem to bother him - and nothing by the morning - couldn't tell where it was from and didn't want to go forraging :)

I think farms are so good to go with the lo's these days - ollie loves it and they usually have a play area - the it's what I need at the mo as I can't walk far but want to get out with Ollie.

afm , feeling a little nostalgic (due Af soon haha). Was looking at fb and someone had put on an old group pic (no-one I knew - their friend's of yesteryear )- of a pub crawl - got me thinking. I have been ttcing and pg and looking after ollie since mid 2009 - 4 years! - I feel I have lost myself a little - this isn't sudden it's a feeling that's been wafting around for a while. My main friend group as it was is no more - everyone is doing different things in different places - some am in contact with but it isn't that close feeling you got going out together all the time, going on crazy adventures, parties and festivals. I was in my job for 11 years and since I left those work friendships faded pretty quick - after such a long time it was a bit of a shock. So I guess everything is so transient and when you are caught up in the whirl wind of TTC and having a baby it all passes you by somewhat - I needs pause button! Plus I have so much to do - definitely get fit and lose weight and sort tummy muscles, definitely get finances sorted with new job, do well in new job, sort out house, sort out garden, all the toddler stuff and toddler maintenance, nourish Ollie physically and emotionally, maintain friendships, maintain relationship etc and in the midst of it all I want to enjoy it and make memories to treasure as well as working out who I am! Sorry for this string of conciousness but am I going mad? Is it normal do any of you guys sometimes feel overwhelmed with it all? I feel like there is not enough time to do it all!

ps ollie not potty trained yet - he showed signs at 1 point - asking for his nappy to be changed and sometimes showing signs that he was weeing - we have the pull ups, pants, potty etc all ready to go - might tackle it when we have time off in the summer.... But he isn't showing signs at mo


----------



## hb1

ps get dtd Each!


----------



## goddess25

I totally get what you mean Helen, its quite the juggling act at times.

Dont stress out with the potty training.. i tried periodically with euan and he was interested for a few days then lost it. I left it to him and he was day trained just before he was 3. He is nowhere near night trained though.


----------



## goddess25

Meant to say that Livi is pretty interested but poor little soul neither me or dad has the time to do it right now...:(


----------



## kanga

Yeah I hear you Helen. Life is so stretched now, need more hours in the day to do everything we want and need to do, just in order to function but also feel like we are achieveing something and doing the right thing. You've had a great 2 years off with Ollie and nurtured him in the ways you wanted to so you can tick that off sa achieved for the time passed. Going forward it will be hard as you'll have the working dimension too but we know, we have to make sacrifies to promote the bits that are most important. 

At the same time the kids are growing, all the time growing, And we want to make the memories like you say. 2 years have flashed by for me, esp this second one. Might give up work to enjoy the third year properly as surely its school not long after that!


----------



## kanga

oh, and cd15 today and we have scheduled as follows!

cd13 - pm
cd14 - am and pm (IC opk control and test line the same colour, so think I will ovulate soon)
cd15 - am and soon to be pm
cd16 - pm
cd17 - pm
cd18 - am

good god please let me get pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goddess25

Love your schedule. I always liked every other day..and it has worked for me many times.


----------



## hb1

thanks ladies - it's so strange I don't know what I did with my time before Ollie yet I haven't enough now! It is the paradox of being a mum I reckon!

good schedule Rach (sorry my autocorrect keeps changing Rach to each :shrug: :) ) though IF you are not caught this month (touches wood and counts nappies etc) then I would get going at cd 9, then cd 11 then cd13etc etc I think the alternate days are good for priming sperm production and giving a few a head start is a good thing :)


----------



## hb1

counts magpies ! Goddam autocorrect ! Meh!


----------



## kanga

Autocorrect is so annoying! Had a busy weekend, ts been my birthday. Out on say for that. Out on fri for my friends birthday. My friend was staying over 2 nights too to baby sit and I spent all day yesterday with her. Busy bees. We r trying to tidy the garden up, it's getting there!

How's everyone else


----------



## goddess25

Doing ok..had a date night at the weekend which was brilliant, long time since we had one last and we really needed it. Wish we had more people to babysit and we could do it more often.

Apart from that not too bad at all. Cant complain too much, weather very wet and dreary waiting for summer to come.


----------



## kanga

Date nights are good and always in short supply. I've only leftbc with either my mum or my friend Lisa. Good babysitters are hard to find IMO x


----------



## goddess25

Yes we do parents when they visit and typically take total advantage of tgem going out about 3 times in 2 weeks. We have 1 friend that I trust.

Not sure we will get any nights out when parents are here maybe a quick hour or something...in between breast feeding unless baby is super late.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi everyone, sorry been away. Busy last week, but on plus side I got new job! Start September, 3 days a week, teaching in nice school bit further out but where we'd like to move to in few years. 

Rach loving the dtd schedule! Hope you catch it this month.

Jo date night sounds great. What did you do? How's the bump? Weathers been bit rubbish and wet here too.

Helen totally hear you. We've been doing a lot of our old stuff recently (we are lucky my dad is close and he lives alone so loves having him) and left him with dh to go out drinking twice last few weeks, so feeling like old time but with a tiny person. do you have family for friends close by that you could use to babysit and do one of the old things you used to do? 

I know this was few weeks ago but farm was good, but foley was not well so didn't want anyone near him so bit hard going. got friends round for his birthday get together today. Just trying to be quiet in hope he sleeps in.


----------



## goddess25

Congrats on the job, so excited for you. Well done. It sounds like a good plan especially if its the area that you want to move to eventually.

Hope you have a great birthday today. Happy Birthday little man.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks jo, hope it's the right move. Things are uncertain with part of the college being shut down so came at right time I think.

Had good day, just now preparing for family party on Sunday on his proper birthday. Gotta build his play house Saturday night!


----------



## goddess25

Sounds wonderful, he will have lots of fun. The playhouse sounds great.


----------



## cutelou101

has your weather improved at all?


----------



## goddess25

Its dry right now and Its supposed to be warm ish and sunny all weekend and most of next week. Around 21-22 so perfect temps for me.
How is it with you? Hope its nice at the weekend for the birthday boys party.


----------



## kanga

Happ birthday fo! Love his pirate outfit. And congrats on the job Lou, sounds perfect xx

Bfn this morning on an ic but only 7 dpo!


----------



## hb1

yey to new job Lou! And hope the playhouse went up easily! Sorry he's been under the weather.

bit early to dash all hopes yet Rach - fingers are crossed! 

sounds lovely weather for you Jo - bit rainy here since Monday but the bank hop weekend was glorious! Till 3pm on monday.

well I have booked tickets to see belle and Sebastian in Inverness Yey! - lots of money but have to say looking forward to it - going with my brother who will meet me in Inverness! It's on 1st July so looking forward to it!


----------



## kanga

E citing trip to Sotchland for you H! How's work gone? X


----------



## cutelou101

sounds great helen! something to look forward to!

Rach still early days, keeping fingers crossed for bfp in few days

sounds like nice weather, nice temp. been rainy here since tuesday, but says sunny from tomorrow.

thanks guys! hope it's easy to put up. got balloons to attach as can't wrap it!


----------



## goddess25

Helen that does sound fab. Inverness is lovely especially if its a nice day. Hope you get some good weather.

Rach I agree 7dpo is too early to tell.

have fun.


----------



## hb1

works fine - Getting to grips with daily reporting stuff but hopefully get more in to operational risk stuff as I go on.

getting the daily routine of getting Ollie ready and out to nursery is going ok and managing to keep his lunches nice and interesting.


----------



## goddess25

is he enjoying nursery?


----------



## cutelou101

Well done getting good routine. I'm always having to wake foley and generally late in the mornings! 

How's he doing at nursery?


----------



## kanga

Just got a faint line on an ic. Eek.


----------



## hb1

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: 


Ollie loves nursery! I think we found the right one


----------



## kanga

Bfp on a tesco test

Glad he likes nursery, was it the Montessori one? Sounds like he settles really well! S


----------



## cutelou101

Woohoo! Congrats rach!

Glad he likes nursery Helen. X


----------



## kanga

Thanks. Lets hope it turns not something positive this time.


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Rach....I so hope this is it. So excited.


----------



## kanga

My second tesco test was darker today and I've had the slightest but of nausea. Taking progesterone twice A day. 

What's everyone up to this lovely weekend x


----------



## hb1

yey! :yipee: sounds good!

well I thought I had hayfever and maybe I did but I definitely have a cold - meant to be going to a fete with oh, ollie and my shot tomorrow - will see.........

Sunday meant to be going to see fmil - will also see...... Tempted to let oh and ollie go without me and have a rest but as am working feels I am missing out on ollie if I do <mother's guilt>

hx

ps Jo - how's the bump coming on?


----------



## goddess25

Yay Rachel..super duper pleased. Its good that you are taking progesterone this time, and I am glad your feeling sick.

Helen - Boo to the cold especially since you had so many nice plans this weekend. I feel the same about weekends, I desperately want a day off to myself but I never do it because I really only see the kids at weekends.

Bump is fine 23w tomorrow, have posted bump pics on my journal if anyone is interested in having a peek.


----------



## cutelou101

rach great news that its got darker. progestrone worked wonders for me, so fingers crossed it helps you too xx

jo heading over to view bump now! hope your all feeling better xx

boo to the cold helen! hope you feel better so you can enjoy your weekend with the boys. xx

off to cinema, meal and eddie izzard at the o2 tomorrow night!


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a good weekend Lou. Lots of fun.


----------



## kanga

Nice bump Jo, only a week to V day too it's flying by

Helen, t all nets out in the end so if you need to take time on Sunday don't feel bad. Hugs x

Lou, your social life always sounds fab! Enjoy your weekend. We are going to a church fete this morning and a different church fete this afternoon. I'm manning the "milk the cow" station!! Living it up

Feeling a bit sick this morning. Yay!


----------



## goddess25

Certainly living it up Rach. Superb on the sickness.


----------



## hb1

only when getting pg are people glad you're feeling sick 

well did fete on Saturday - lovely day and went to see fmil today and we went for lunch and went to a castle - was all lovely if feeling unwell  am glad I went out rather than moping - feel the need when I don't have the rest of the week.

hope your weekend was fun Lou - sounds fab!


----------



## hb1

wow fab bump Jo!


----------



## goddess25

Its wierd re the nausea 

I feel bad for you too..mine has only been gone about 3 weeks and akready I have forgotten how brutal it was. Hope it stays mild.


----------



## kanga

It feeling very sick anymore. Please come back sickness! X


----------



## goddess25

just remember it comes and goes in the early few weeks before your constantly huddled over the toilet.


----------



## cutelou101

Fab bump jo! 

Rach, as jo said the sickness comes and goes at start. Try not to worry :hugs:

The fetes sounds lots of fun! Hope you all had good weekends! 

Thanks guys, think we went little mad booking things up! Going to see travis tomorrow, and now wondering how I will get up for work on Friday! Or even stay up till 12!!


----------



## goddess25

You do have a fab social life.

You ok Rach?


----------



## kanga

Yeah all good thanks Jo. Not much sickness. Friend told me she is due 5 dec today which is when I would have been. And I'm still dealing with first tri nonsense. 

At centreparcs this week and done lots of exhausting cycling as our lodge is at the bottom of a bloody hill!

5 weeks now.


----------



## goddess25

Rach my nausea kicked in about 6w..enjoy your few days remaining nausea free.

Have fun. I always wanted to go to centerparcs.


----------



## hb1

Yep- stay positive Rach :hugs:

hope you're enjoying Travis Lou 

eeeeek 24 weeks Jo!


----------



## goddess25

Its came around quickly.

Hope you enjoyed Travis.


----------



## kanga

Happy v day Jo xx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks Rach.

Hope your enjoying your time.


----------



## kanga

Hey sisters. How's everyone doing. I see you've been out and abouting again Lou, good work. How's work going Helen? How's the bump baking Jo, still all well I hope

X


----------



## goddess25

How are you Rach?


----------



## goddess25

I am doing ok. Baby bouncing around all day today so far. BY far the most active of all babies.

FOund out on Friday though that I have a partial placenta previa..meaning around a third of my placenta is covering my cervix. I need to have a a repeat scan at the end of July to see if its moved up as the baby grows or if its still a previa. Hope its moved as otherwise it means an automatic C section. Really scared of the recovery as we have no help..


----------



## kanga

Good hat ts not all the placenta, hopefully it will move. I've got everything crossed. 

I'm doing ok thanks Jo. A bit of heartburn today which i had throughout my preg with Charlie. Seems a bit early for hb though! And nausea is increasing so I'm happy so far. Thinking of phoning up for a scan tomorrow, to have it at the end of next week if possible. Scary.


----------



## hb1

eeeeek Rach - thinking sticky thoughts - positive symptoms there!

am sure it will move Jo - are there any positions good for encouraging it to move?

work fine crazily!


----------



## goddess25

Yay to increasing nausea, I would definitely get an early scan next week. You should be able to see HB and everything then.

Nothing positional will help Helen, its just a matter of seeing if babies growth and the uterus increasing in size helps move it up. Fingers crossed.

Glad to hear that work is fine.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies

Rach glad your doing ok, and everything looking positive. Def go for early scan next week if you can. Centeral parts sounds fab. Haven't been in years as dh can't swim! 

Helen glad works going ok. How's the op recovery now

Jo hope the placenta moves for you. Is it just a wait and see game? Do they think it's likely to move?

Travis was great! Loved it, about 3 people from the front and doggie came down next to dh and played his guitar for a bit.


----------



## goddess25

Apparently over here the usual care is to schedule a US scan around 30w and that will be enough time to see if it has moved up and out of the way of the cervix to allow for a natural delivery. I have one booked for the end of July.

I am not too worried. As long as baby gets out safely. 

If its still down it means definite C section and not sure what else.


----------



## kanga

I phoned Epu today and will be under Silver Star unit again. Yay. Fortnightly scans and monitoring in first tri. They will prob monitor me though out too due to Charlie's low birth weight and the pe. 6+ at the moment. Just want to get to this time next week. Should get a scan either this Monday or the one after

Really hope you can avoid that c sec Jo x


----------



## cutelou101

That's great news rach. Sounds like they will take good care of you

Jo, hope you avoid the c section, my friend had it and hers moved quite late and she ended up with normal delivery x


----------



## goddess25

Fab news Rach hope you get your scan soon. It sounds like they are going to take good care of you.


----------



## kanga

First silver star appt booked for Monday which includes a scan. Yay.


----------



## goddess25

Good been thinking about you. Look forward to hearing the news. You will be about 7w then right?

I am doing great 26w tomorrow and down to double digits to go - yay!


----------



## kanga

Ill be almost 8 next week fxd. Almost single digit countdown yay! X


----------



## goddess25

Excellent. Its always fab to get out of the single weeks. You still feeling sick and stuff? Hioefully not too badly.


----------



## kanga

Yes I definitely am. It gets worse a the day goes on! Eating lots of rubbish and just trying to get through really x


----------



## hb1

nearly 25% done Rach - fab!


----------



## goddess25

Oh yes..that feeling is so good. I hate it. Still feeling sick a bit but nowhere near like those early days when you think it will never end.


----------



## kanga

Scan was vg today. Strong hb and dates all match. Yay! X


----------



## cutelou101

That's great news rach! Yay!

Getting closer jo!


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic news Rach. Really pleased to hear that. yay!


----------



## kanga

Next scan on Monday. 8+1 today and feel like DEATh. Yay!

Thanks Jo xx


----------



## cutelou101

How did the scan go rach?


----------



## kanga

All good thanks Lou. 9+2 today, seems quite a high number. Next scan a week on Monday. They took bloods from me and Ralph on Monday to check for genetic issues so that is a good little extra to be having just in case

Going to sandbanks for a long weekend tomorrow, back Tuesday. Weather looks amaze. What have you been up to

How's 3rd tri Jo? Are you there yet? X


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds like they are taking good care of you rach. Glad alls good, when is next one? Sounds lovely, you staying in hotel or caravan? Weekend looks great!

We ok, had date night tonight, end of term do yesterday and leaving do last week. So out a lot. Off to Wales on Thursday. Hope the weather holds out!

How are you jo?


----------



## goddess25

Doing ok. Have been in the 3rd tri for a week tomorrow already. Super anemic and had a positive gestational diabetes screen that was borderline so i have to go to an education session next week and start doing all my blood sugars.

My parents in law are here just now. Its DH 40th birthday tomorrow and i brought his parents over on Wednesday as a surprise. It was super nice and we will be doing a party tomorrow.

Good to hear the scan went well Rach. Its so good that they are taking good care of you.

Sounds like you have been having lots of nice nights out Lou.

Jealous of your holidays...we have the final 2 weeks of August of on holidays and i really want to go away for a few days although not sure if i can afford it.


----------



## cutelou101

Sounds like a lovely surprised jo. Did he like it? How I'd the party go?

Sorry to hear about the borderline diabetes test, will the continue to monitor you? 

Hope you manage to get away somewhere in August.

Rach hope your doing ok.

Last day at work yesterday. Will miss the people. Hope new job in sept is ok! All packed to head to friends cottage she has lent us tomorrow. Hope weather holds. Decided to get the coil fitted when I get back, feel bit nervous


----------



## goddess25

I have a friend on here who just had the coil fitted and she was really apprehensive too but loves it.

I went to the diabetes clinic on Tuesday and I have to test my blood sugars at the moment for a week and then will be re reviewed.

DH had a lovely birthday, we all enjoyed it.

Lou i bet it was sad to finish up your job but I am sure you will love your new one. Have fun on your holiday i think the weather in the UK is to be hot for awhile.

Rach how are you doing?


----------



## kanga

Sorry v quick one but on phone and v tired and just off to bed. Caught up on all posts xx. All good here, v tired and feel like poo poo x


----------



## cutelou101

Had to stop at my mums as was stuck on m25 for 3 hours as road got closed. Couldn't face another 3 hours plus try find cottage in dark. Hoping to get up and go tomorrow.

Spent last night looking up mirnia coil, loads of bad reviews and loads saying very painful to fit and then months of endless bleeding and cramping. So may back out. Wanted to stay hormone free really.

Glad he enjoyed his birthday jo, must be nice having family over. Hope the bloods go well this week.

Glad your ok rach, hope you get a good kip tonight!


----------



## goddess25

Rach sorry your feeling rubbish.

Lou sounds like you made a good choice.


----------



## kanga

Scan day tomorrow am. And I look 6m already. Not joking !!


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck with the scan tomorrow. I remember that horrible bloating from 1st tri...awful.


----------



## kanga

Did it go down or did you just stay that size til it turned bump?


----------



## goddess25

It went down about 12w and there was nothing.


----------



## kanga

12 week scan today and all is well x


----------



## goddess25

I had to read that a couple of times there. Can't believe it was your 12w scan. So chuffed for you. How are you feeling?


----------



## kanga

Thank you Jo. I know it came round quite quick in the end. Feeling on and off nausea but on the whole it's morning. Still v tired! How r u feeling? X


----------



## goddess25

Feeling tired. Working ft with the 2 kiddos is pretty exhausting. 

Had my 30w scan on Tuesday. Placenta has moved which is fab.


----------



## cutelou101

Wow 12 weeks rach! I had to read it twice too! Come round so quick. How's the bloating now?

Great news about the placenta jo. Only 10 weeks to go now! Just looked at your summer pics on fb, looks like the kids have been having a fab time!

Back home now. No signal in Wales 3G wise. Had a great time, both little man and dog enjoyed the beaches and lucked out for once with the British weather. Attempting to try potty training now while I'm off.


----------



## goddess25

You guys have had great weather over there.

I am 31w tomorrow, just posted a bump pic from last night on my journal.

We have had a great time so far this summer, I have a tonne more pics that I want to put on but they are on DH computer so might do that this weekend.

We need to start toilet training Livi too..I dont think it will take very long for her. We just need the time to do it.


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah is just having the time. I knew if I didn't do it now, it wouldn't be till Christmas. He's doing great at home no underwear. 3 days no accidents, just gotta work out how to introduce pants as that's when we get accidents. Might try just shorts to start as looser.

Love the bump pic jo, looks like you've been out and about loads. The kids look so cute!


----------



## goddess25

Long weekend its fabulous. Its 8 am still in bed. No sound from Livis room. Euan started getting a cold yesterday and I can hear him coughing in his room.

Bought a toddler bed yesterday and new furniture for livis room. Also bought a car seat, baby bath and moses baskst for baby. Felt a bit wierd buying it. Need a few more bits but we are doing ok. Still have no names for either gender. Have 6 more weeks at work and then will get lots of gender neutral clothes sorted out.

On vacation last 2 weeks of august. Not going away as can't afford it. Will do lots of dsy trips and wjll be really nice havinv that time together as a family before baby gets here. 

Sounds like Foley is doing really well. Hope you get the pants issue sorted out.


----------



## cutelou101

Looks like its all starting to come together jo. I'm sure 6 weeks will go fast. The 2 weeks as family be lovely for you, day trips are great, get to keep your own bed then too! 

8am sounds lovely, keep getting 7am, which not bad but prefer closer to 8!

It's going ok, started going ok, he can hold for 2 to 3 hours and have managed morning out no accidents and pee in travel potty. Having about one accident a day to none. But he's def on the way. Off to a kids festival on Friday with my mum, first full day out.


----------



## goddess25

Have fun at the festival. We need to get on potty training with Livi. This weekend she is getting a proper bedroom, built a toy box for her room on Saturday, we have new drawers and a new bed. Washed all the linen for her quilt and pillow etc. She is going to be so tiny in it.

After she gets used to her new bed, will start tacking potty training with a vengeance in amongst some day trips.


----------



## kanga

Well done on the potty training with fo. We are yet to tackle it, going to wait until after our holiday. 

C currently kicking off in bed. He went down over an hour ago. I've Been in and out like a yoyo (so is prob all my fault actually)

Not long Jo! Sounds like you're getting well prepared. Placenta still behaving?

Afm, totally exhausted. Feeling depressed about it.


----------



## goddess25

Approximately 7w till I hope baby comes out. My parents arrive 7w tomorrow and then it will be operation eviction if he/she is still in me at that time. Its a bit scary. Had quite a bit of bleeding last week after having Sex with DH for the first time in 12w since we found out about the placenta previa. MW reckoned it was an irritated cervix so have told DH not doing it again until we are actively trying to get baby out.

Sorry to hear your so tired Rach. Just read about your bedtime exploits with C and putting all his toys to bed. Very very cute.


----------



## cutelou101

wow! 7 weeks Jo! its coming so quickly now. hopefully he/she will make a timely appearance for your parents arriving. Sounds like Livi is getting a lovely room. Sorry to hear about the bleeding, must of been scary. Sounds like a good plan to me!

Rach sorry to hear your feeling so exhasted. hoping it passes soon. Saw C cute teddys post last night too, bless him.

Thanks guys, starting to feel more relaxed about it in 3rd week now. managed 6 hours out with all 3 wees in the potty. however, he had major poo accident with the child minder today. least i missed that one!! Hope the two full days out on friday and next wednesday go ok!


----------



## goddess25

It sounds like he is doing great, well done Foley.

Its getting a bit scary now..I saw a newborn the other day and even though i have 2 kids you so forget the size and how needy they are in a different way.


----------



## cutelou101

I know, I hold my friends and it's so strange how you forget. I'm sure it will all come flooding back jo once he/she arrives.

Hope Euan is feeling better! Poor mite xx


----------



## goddess25

much better thanks. On vacation this week so just having fun with the family despite 2 childrens attitudes...

just stopping on quickly to see how you are all doing.

34w preggo tomorrow, been discharged by gestational diabetes people and baby measuring on track for dates. took hubby today to discuss home birth with the midwife...he isn't really keen but he isn't sure why.


----------



## cutelou101

Great news you've been discharged. Can't believe you've not got long left! Is he worried about being away from hospital? How far away are you? Know that was my dh worry 

Sounds like your having fun on vacation 

Last few days of mine, foley staying at my mums this weekend as have induction and work to do. Will miss him


----------



## kanga

I'm planning hb too Jo, how far from hospital are you? I just don't want to go to the hospital again and have to deal will all their scaremongering at every turn. 

16 w now. Got an appt with the specialist today, i think it's to talk about the pe last time and retained placenta. Wol see what she says about my planned home birth. Probably that I'm 'not suitable' !


----------



## goddess25

I don't think they can preclude you for HB at this stage based on what happened last time, its better to take things as they happen. If you develop PE again then obviously that is different and you can be transported to hospital if you retain any placenta.

So pleased to read that you are 16w...fantastic. Can't believe its moving that fast. 

I am only about 10m drive from my local hospital.


----------



## goddess25

Lou we are having a lovely time on vacation but omg I had forgotten how brutal it is being home with the kids. I love them dearly but lets just say I am not looking forward to mat leave with 3 kids at home as I was before.


----------



## hb1

Thank goodness I didn't miss the birth! And go Rach!

Hey peeps how's things? 

Work good - had nice time off with Ollie in summer hols - between me, oh and my mum we covered enough so he's only in holiday club for 10 days in total - he's been to the zoo 7 times, a few castles, round to friends or nana and gramps or nanny (oh's mum), farm parks and shopping - he has had a fab time I think and his speech is coming on - I think he will need help with certain sounds though - f's and t's and g's.


----------



## goddess25

Nice to hear from you Helen. Sounds like you have had a lovely summer. Has O been referred to speech therApy if your worried about certain sounds?


----------



## kanga

Sounds like Oliver's doing great. Are you getting back into the work swing now! It's certainly autumn here, and I'm loving all the toddler groups starting again. 

Just returned from holiday n Vegas where we had a great time. V little for children there though and the time diff was a killer. 

Almost 19 weeks now. Got my 20 week scan next Thursday. Panicking about birth and having lots if flashbacks to last time. 

Your turn very soon Jo! Howare these final weeks treating you? Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Am doing ok. Baby is head butting my cervix and its pretty sore. Having panic moments about labour too. I know I have done it twice before but its so close now I don't want to do it again. 

We have thought about Vegas a few times as get cheap deals from here but it hasn't worked time wise.

Can't believe you have your 20w scan next week.


----------



## kanga

Almost cooked Jo! How's it going? X


----------



## goddess25

Am ok. Have a horrid cold so hope I don't go into labour for a few more days at least. My parents arrive on wed soI hope I can wait till then. Have had tonnes of cramps today and back pain. The baby is kicking the crap out of me today and my cervix is getting head butted or handled.
Looking forward to meeting him/her..

How are you getting on? How was your 20w scan?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Can't believe your almost cooked jo! Are the parents landing this Wednesday? Sounds like he/she is getting ready.

How did the 20week scan go rach? Glad you enjoyed Vegas, always wanted to go.

Helen sounds like Ollie is doing great!

Sorry gone AWOL, going back to work is tough, and then running about toddler and doing bits here are there. Glad I can keep up with you all on fb x


----------



## goddess25

Yes parents arrive wed lunch time. Have had a few practice runs...

How is the new job?


----------



## kanga

Just to report the safe arrival of baby Henry on 9 January! Weighing 1.64kg or 3lb 10oz. He was 4lb 12oz at today's weigh in so is now putting on weight well. X


----------



## goddess25

We have been too quiet on this thread. Love seeing your posts of little Henry. Glad he is putting on weight. He is adorable.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!!! Just checking in with you all. How are we all doing? Any news? Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Doing good here. Life with 3 young kids has been a major adjustment for me but we are doing ok. Ryan is growing up too fast its incredible. He is just lovely and so far he is by far my favourite baby..I know your not supposed to admit it but he is so joyful and happy its beautiful to watch him.

How are you? Your status says pregnant. Are you?


----------



## hb1

Hi All - was reminiscing today nd came to thinking about our little ttc group and wondering if the home fires still flickered in the cyber cycle sister camp - alas it has been empty for a while but that's good as we're all busy being exactly what we set out to be! And the first cyber cycle babies will be turning 4 - and some of us have gone on to number 2 and 3 for Jo - and from a thread I stumbled on so has Dannib247! So that really means that all of us - from the ttc after a loss and particularly Danni with long term ttc and ivf and some of is with pcos have done it - that is a 100% pass rate guys !

As for me haven't ttc number 2 yet but if we do will pop back to update even if the cobwebs still hang in ccs HQ Ollie is doing well - 4 in January - slight speech delay but early walker /late talker rings true - he is lovely and funny and my best friend. Am working full time - job interesting and adding to my cv no end. Still need to lose weight. generally life has taken on the pace that it does with a 3-4 year old and am constantly trying to fit everything in whilst enjoying it and taking time for those little moments - snippets to treasure forever!

Anyway - will make sure I remember to pop back and look for updates - congratulations to all the new babies - hope you are all enjoying your journeys and would always love to hear from you all :) take care and best wishes to everyone (am in a hormonal and sentimental mood so forgive the dramatics :) )

Love Helen and Ollie xxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Hi Helen and all the ccs'ers! I loved reading your post H, so great to hear the update. Sounds like you're a very busy bee and juggling everything marvellously. 

Update from me is that Charlie's doing brilliantly at nursery. He never shuts up and is interested in anything and everything. He's riding his bike without stabilisers and is really good at the gross motor skills stuff. We redecorated his bedroom last weekend and he has bunk beds now and spends most nights flitting between them. Hopefully that will stop soon!

Henry is 9m and 14lbs. He has had a number of respiratory problems this year and is currently on steroids to try and clear his chest. The idea being he can get more air into his lungs with the steroids. He's under great ormond street for an inborn error of metabolism which could be something or nothing. He is trying desperately to move now, ESP when his big brother is in the room. 

My birth with Henry was off the chart amazing. I did it all myself and my instincts took over and it felt like it was just me and hubby and Henry. Shame he was only 3lb 10 and was taken to scbu but we had amazing cuddles before they took him and I've been on a high ever since. 

I love seeing everyone with their families on Facebook although I don't really post on there anymore I do read it though! Our first ccb Thalia will be 4 very soon. Seems only yesterday we were all peeing on sticks and putting them in the cbfm. 

Love to everyone x


----------



## hb1

I totally have to link up on Facebook <lazy> :) 

Glad you had an amazing birth - it is still such a surreal memory for me. Sorry Henry was poorly though And it is fab is doing well after being poorly and hope all the tests come back ok! 

So is 2 harder than 1? It is a juggling act with 1 so imagine 2 is double trouble - I think I am the only ccs with only 1 child! :) Are you going back to work? 

Is Charlie going to school in September? We will find out which school Ollie is in in April - I just want to know now! Am not worried about it as he is in preschool ft now anyway - in fact either of our top 2 choices are a lot easier geography wise - I will amend my hours to start at 9:15 so he will just be in afterschool club for and hour max as daddy finishes at 3 :)

Happy Mother's Day to all hx


----------



## hb1

Ps Congratulations Rachel ! (Sorry I totally meant to say!)


----------



## kanga

At first having 2 was 10x the workload but it's easier now. The age gap was difficult too because c was still young and didn't understand that I had to share my attention elsewhere. He found that v hard. It's better now though and a 5 year age gap with one at school would just be like having another first baby I would have thought. Do it!

I'm due back at work in three weeks. Don't know how I'm going to juggle school when it starts in sept. Think I'll leave work tbh. 

Yes join us on Facebook! Are you on there already? X


----------



## goddess25

Havent been on here in ages. Nice to see you both.
Definitely connect on fb. Would be lovely to see you on there.

Hope you get the news soon about the school.


----------



## hb1

I am - I think i have messages somewhere with names to seek you out on :)


----------

